# Rock & Roll Birthdays



## too larry (Mar 1, 2019)

Peter Daltrey is 75 today.


----------



## too larry (Mar 1, 2019)

Other musical birthdays today:


----------



## too larry (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Mar 1, 2019)

Happy birthday Bill Leen


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 1, 2019)

too larry said:


> Peter Daltrey is 75 today.


But how old is Roger?


----------



## too larry (Mar 1, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> But how old is Roger?


Ha. I knew something didn't look right.


----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2019)

Happy birthday Doc. Born on this day in 1923. Died in 2012.


----------



## too larry (Mar 8, 2019)

1947 Mike Allsup, Modesto Ca, rock guitarist (Three Dog Night)


----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2019)

1936 Mickey Gilley, American country singer (Urban Cowboy), born in Natchez, Mississippi


----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2019)

1942 Mark Lindsay, American rock vocalist (Paul Revers & Raiders), born in Eugene, Oregon


----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2019)

1942 Gary Walker [Leeds], American musician (the Standells, the Walker Brothers), born in Glendale, California
or maybe 

1944 Gary Leeds, American rocker (Walker Brothers), born in Glendale, California


----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2019)

1945 Robin Trower, guitarist (Procol Harum-Whiter Shade of Pale), born in London, England


----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2019)

1948 Christopher "Chris" Thompson, British singer and guitarist (Manfred Mann's Earth Band- "Blinded By the Light"), born in Ashford, Kent


----------



## too larry (Mar 10, 2019)

1953 Ronnie Earl [Ronald Horvath], American blues guitarist (The Broadcasters), born in Queens, New York


----------



## too larry (Mar 10, 2019)

1947 Tom Scholz, rock guitarist/keyboardist (Boston-More Than a Feeling)


----------



## too larry (Mar 10, 2019)

1966 Edie Brickell, Mrs Paul Simon/rocker (& New Bohemians)


----------



## too larry (Mar 10, 2019)

1946 Gaylord Birch, drummer (Reconstruction, Honey Dripper)


----------



## too larry (Mar 11, 2019)

1903 Lawrence Welk, American accordionist and orchestra leader (Lawrence Welk Show), born in Strasburg, North Dakota (d. 1992)


----------



## too larry (Mar 11, 2019)

1950 Bobby McFerrin, American vocalist and conductor (Don't Worry Be Happy-Grammy 1989), born in New York, New York


----------



## too larry (Mar 11, 2019)

1967 John Barrowman, Scottish-American actor, singer, presenter and writer (Captain Jack Harkness-Doctor Who), born in Glasgow, Scotland


----------



## too larry (Mar 11, 2019)

1979 Benji Madden, American guitarist (Good Charlotte)
1979 Joel Madden, American singer (Good Charlotte)
Twins?


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 11, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1903 Lawrence Welk, American accordionist and orchestra leader (Lawrence Welk Show), born in Strasburg, North Dakota (d. 1992)


Lawrence now waiting in the grave for his rock and roll hall of fame induction.


----------



## too larry (Mar 11, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Lawrence now waiting in the grave for his rock and roll hall of fame induction.


Ha.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 11, 2019)

too larry said:


> Ha.


That sousaphone player, though. Solid bottom lines.


----------



## too larry (Mar 11, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> That sousaphone player, though. Solid bottom lines.


I'm a PBS with the sound down kind of guy, so I see a lot of adverts for the LWS. It's still a draw.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Mar 12, 2019)

1896 Jesse "Lone Cat" Fuller, San Francisco Blues Great


----------



## too larry (Mar 12, 2019)

1942 Brian O'Hara, English rock musician (The Foremost), born in Liverpool (d. 1999)


----------



## too larry (Mar 12, 2019)

1948 James Taylor, vocalist/guitarist (Up on the Roof), born in Boston, Massachusetts


----------



## too larry (Mar 12, 2019)

1949 Bill Payne, American rock keyboardist (Little Feat-Time Loves a Hero), born in Waco, Texas


----------



## too larry (Mar 12, 2019)

Labamba, [Richard Rosenberg], rocker (Asbury Jukes)


----------



## too larry (Mar 25, 2019)

1925 James Moody, American jazz saxophonist/flutist/orchestra leader


----------



## too larry (Mar 25, 2019)

1931 Paul Motian, American jazz drummer and composer


----------



## too larry (Mar 25, 2019)

*Aretha Franklin*
1942 Aretha Franklin, American singer-songwriter known as "The Queen of Soul" (Respect) and first female performer inducted into Rock and Roll Hall of Fame (1987), born in Memphis, Tennessee (d. 201


----------



## too larry (Mar 25, 2019)

1947 Elton John [Reginald Kenneth Dwight], English singer (Rocketman), born in Pinner, Middlesex


----------



## too larry (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Mar 25, 2019)

1966 Jeff Healey, Canadian blind pop guitarist (See the Light), born in Toronto, Canada (d. 200


----------



## too larry (Mar 29, 2019)

1909 Aubrey "Moon" Mullican, American hillbilly pianist (7 Nights of Rock), born in Polk County, Texas (d. 1967)


----------



## too larry (Mar 29, 2019)

1949 Michael Brecker, American jazz saxophonist (Brecker Brothers), born in Chetelham, Pennsylvania (d. 2007)


----------



## too larry (Mar 29, 2019)

1959 Perry Farrell, American musician, (Jane's Addiction, Porno For Pyros), born in Queens, New York


----------



## too larry (Mar 29, 2019)

1967 John Popper, American musician (Blues Traveler), born in Chardon, Ohio


----------



## too larry (Mar 30, 2019)

1914 Sonny Boy Williamson I [John Lee], American blues musician (Down & Out Blues), born in Madison County, Tennessee (d. 194


----------



## too larry (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Mar 30, 2019)

1943 Jay Traynor, American singer (Jay and the Americans), born in Brooklyn, New York (d. 2014)


----------



## too larry (Mar 30, 2019)

1945Eric Clapton, English singer and guitarist(Tears in Heaven), born in Ripley, Surrey, England


----------



## too larry (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Mar 30, 2019)

1948 Jim Dandy Mangrum, American vocalist (Black Oak Arkansas), born in Benton Harbour, Michigan
Who knew he was a Yankee all this time?


----------



## too larry (Mar 30, 2019)

1964 Tracy Chapman, US singer/songwriter (Freedom Now, I Got a Fast Car)


----------



## too larry (Mar 30, 2019)

1966 Joey Castillo, American drummer (Queens of the Stone Age)


----------



## too larry (Mar 30, 2019)

1968Celine Dion, Canadian singer (I'm Your Woman), born in Charlemagne, Quebec


----------



## too larry (Mar 30, 2019)

1979Norah Jones, American singer and pianist, born in Brooklyn, New York


----------



## too larry (Apr 5, 2019)

1939 Ronald "Ronnie" White, American singer (The Miracles - "Shop Around"), born in Detroit, Michigan (d. 1995)


----------



## too larry (Apr 5, 2019)

1942 Allan Clarke, English rock vocalist (Hollies-Air That I Breathe), born in Salford, Lancashire, England


----------



## too larry (Apr 5, 2019)

1948 Dave Holland, English heavy metal rocker (Judas Priest-Breakin' the Law), born in Northampton, England (d. 201


----------



## too larry (Apr 5, 2019)

1950 Paul Oscher, American blues musician (Muddy Waters Blues Band), born in Brooklyn, New York


----------



## too larry (Apr 5, 2019)

1966 Michael "Mike" McCready, American musician and lead guitarist (Pearl Jam), born in Pensacola, Florida


----------



## too larry (Apr 6, 2019)

1937Merle Haggard, country singer (Death Valley Days), born in Bakersfield, California (d. 2016)


----------



## too larry (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 6, 2019)

1960 Warren Haynes, rock and blues guitarist (The Allman Brothers Band), born in Asheville, North Carolina


----------



## too larry (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 8, 2019)

1927 Oliver "Ollie" Mitchell, American musician and bandleader (The Wrecking Crew), born in Los Angeles, California (d. 2013)


----------



## too larry (Apr 8, 2019)

All old timers today.


1928 Monty Sunshine, jazz bandleader (Gotta Travel On)


----------



## too larry (Apr 8, 2019)

1941 Peggy Lennon, singer (Lennon Sisters), born in Los Angeles, California


----------



## too larry (Apr 8, 2019)

1947 Steve Howe, rock guitarist (Asia, Yes-Roundabout), born in London, England


----------



## too larry (Apr 8, 2019)

1951 Mel Schacher, American bassist (Grand Funk Railroad-Some Kind of Wonderful), born in Owosso, Michigan


----------



## too larry (Apr 9, 2019)

1895 Mance Lipscomb, American blues musician (Shine On, Harvest Moon), born in Navasota, Texas (d. 1976)
Using his pocketknife as a slide.


----------



## too larry (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 9, 2019)

1904 Sharkey Bonano, American jazz musician, born in New Orleans, Louisiana (d. 1972)


----------



## too larry (Apr 9, 2019)

1928 Tom Lehrer, American musician, satirist and mathematician (That Was The Week That Was), born in NYC, New York
Love me some satire.






Plus math. This guy is checking all the boxes.


----------



## too larry (Apr 9, 2019)

1932 Carl Perkins, American singer and songwriter (Blue Suede Shoes), born in Jackson, Tennessee (d. 199


----------



## too larry (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 9, 2019)

1949 Chico [David-Allen] Ryan, American rock vocalist (Sha Na Na), born in Arlington, Massachusetts (d. 199


----------



## too larry (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 9, 2019)

1949 Steve Gadd, American jazz drummer ('Late In The Evening', '50 Ways To Leave Your Lover'), born in Irondequoit, New York


----------



## too larry (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 9, 2019)

1979 Albert Hammond, Jr., American guitarist (The Strokes), born in Los Angeles, California


----------



## too larry (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 11, 2019)

1935 Richard Berry, African-American singer and musician (Louie Louie), born in Extension, Louisiana (d. 1997)


----------



## too larry (Apr 11, 2019)

1961 Doug Hopkins, American guitarist and songwriter (Gin Blossoms), born in Seattle, Washington (d. 1993)


----------



## too larry (Apr 11, 2019)

1979 Chris Gaylor, American drummer (The All-American Rejects), born in Edmond, Oklahoma


----------



## too larry (Apr 11, 2019)

1987Joss Stone, English singer-songwriter (The Soul Sessions), born in Dover, Kent

Talk about burying the lead.


----------



## too larry (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 12, 2019)

1892 Johnny Dodds, American early jazz clarinetist, born in Waveland, Mississippi (d. 1940)


----------



## too larry (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 12, 2019)

1915 Hound Dog Taylor [Theodore Roosevelt], American Chicago blues guitarist and singer, born in Natchez, Mississippi (d. 1975)


----------



## too larry (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 12, 2019)

1940Herbie Hancock, American pianist (I Thought it Was You), born in Chicago, Illinois


----------



## too larry (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 12, 2019)

1944 John Kay [Joachim Krauledat], German-born Canadian rock singer (Steppenwolf), born in Tilsit, East Prussia, Germany


----------



## too larry (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 12, 2019)

1951 Jakson Spires, American rock drummer (Blackfoot), born in Raleigh, North Carolina


----------



## too larry (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 12, 2019)

1957 Vince Gill, American country singer (When I Call Your Name), born in Norman, Oklahoma


----------



## too larry (Apr 12, 2019)

1978 Guy Berryman, Scottish musician (Coldplay), born in Kirkcaldy, Scotland


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 13, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1957 Vince Gill, American country singer (When I Call Your Name), born in Norman, Oklahoma


----------



## too larry (Apr 13, 2019)

1906 Bud Freeman, American jazz musician and tenor saxophonist (Eel), born in Chicago, Illinois (d. 1991)


----------



## too larry (Apr 13, 2019)

1944 Jack Casady, American rock bassist (Hot Tuna, Jefferson Airplane), born in Washington, D.C.


----------



## too larry (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 13, 2019)

1945 Lowell George, American rock vocalist and guitarist (Little Feat - Dixie Chicken), born in Hollywood, California (d. 1979)


----------



## too larry (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 13, 2019)

1946 Al Green, American soul singer (Let's Stay Together), born in Forest City, Arkansas


----------



## too larry (Apr 13, 2019)

1950 Riff West, American rock bassist (Molly Hatchet), born in Corpus Christi, Texas (d. 2014)


----------



## too larry (Apr 13, 2019)

1951 Max Weinberg, American rock drummer (E Street Band, Conan O'Brien Show), born in Newark, New Jersey


----------



## too larry (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 13, 2019)

1966 Marc Ford, American musician (The Black Crowes), born in Los Angeles, California


----------



## too larry (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 13, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


>


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 14, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


>


I'd never seen that China White clip. Thanks.


----------



## too larry (Apr 14, 2019)

I've been seeing stuff about this birthday for two weeks now, so I knew it was coming.

1932 Loretta Lynn, American country singer-songwriter (Coal Miner's Daughter), born in Butcher's Hollow Kentucky


----------



## too larry (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 14, 2019)

1945 Ritchie Blackmore, English guitarist(Rainbow-Stone Cold, Deep Purple), born in Weston-super-Mare, England


----------



## too larry (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 15, 2019)

1930 Richard Davis, American jazz bassist described as "the greatest bass ever heard on a rock album" (Van Morrison's Astral Weeks), born in Chicago, Illinois


----------



## too larry (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 15, 2019)

1933 Roy Clark, American country singer (Hee Haw, The Tonight Show), born in Meherrin, Virginia (d. 201


----------



## too larry (Apr 15, 2019)

Fetch me my fiddle.


----------



## too larry (Apr 15, 2019)

This cut is a little cleaner.


----------



## too larry (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 15, 2019)

1935 Gene Cherico, American jazz bassist, born in Buffalo, New York (d. 1996)


----------



## too larry (Apr 15, 2019)

1943 Mighty Sam McClain, American soul and blues singer-songwriter, born in Monroe, Louisiana (d. 2015)


----------



## too larry (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 15, 2019)

1955 Jeff Golub, American jazz guitarist (Avenue Blue, Rod Stewart), born in Copley Township, Ohio (d. 2015)


----------



## too larry (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 15, 2019)

1968 Ed O'Brien, English musician and songwriter (Radiohead), born in Oxford


----------



## too larry (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 15, 2019)

1978 Chris Stapleton, American country musician (The SteelDrivers, Traveller), born in Lexington, Kentucky


----------



## too larry (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 16, 2019)

1924 Henry Mancini, American composer and conductor (Pink Panther), born in Cleveland, Ohio (d. 1994)


----------



## too larry (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 16, 2019)

1930 Herbie Mann, American jazz flutist (Just Wallin'), born in Brooklyn, New York (d. 2003)


----------



## too larry (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 16, 2019)

1935 Haskell Sadler, American blues singer and guitarist, born in Denver, Colorado (d. 1994)


----------



## too larry (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 16, 2019)

1943 "Lonesome Dave" Peverett, British rock singer and musician (Foghat, Savoy Brown), born in London, England (d. 2000)


----------



## too larry (Apr 16, 2019)

1964 Dave Pirner, American rocker (Soul Asylum), born in Minneapolis, Minnesota


----------



## too larry (Apr 16, 2019)

1971 Selena [Quintanilla-Pérez], Mexican-American singer-songwriter known as the Queen of Tejano music (Grammy-1994), born in Lake Jackson, Texas (d. 1995)


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 17, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1943 "Lonesome Dave" Peverett, British rock singer and musician (Foghat, Savoy Brown), born in London, England (d. 2000)


So groovy, especially today.


----------



## too larry (Apr 18, 2019)

1918 Tony Mottola, American jazz guitarist, born in Kearney, New Jersey (d. 2004)


----------



## too larry (Apr 18, 2019)

1924 Clarence "Gatemouth" Brown, American blues singer (Mary is Fine), born in Vinton, Louisiana (d. 2005)


----------



## too larry (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 18, 2019)

1939 Glen Hardin, American rock n roll and country musician (Crickets), born in Wellington, Texas


----------



## too larry (Apr 18, 2019)

1941 Mike Vickers, British rock guitarist (Manfred Mann-Mighty Quinn), born in Southampton, Hampshire


----------



## too larry (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 18, 2019)

1946 Lenny Baker, American musician (Sha Na Na), born in Whitman, Massachusetts (d. 2016)
It seems like I posted this just the other day, but. . .


----------



## too larry (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 18, 2019)

1954 Kim Stone, bassist (Spyro Gyra-Morning Dance)


----------



## too larry (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 18, 2019)

1965 Diana Villegas, American-Mexican rocker (The Triplets)
1965 Sylvia Villegas, American-Mexican rocker (The Triplets)
1965 Vicky Villegas, American-Mexican rocker (The Triplets)


----------



## too larry (Apr 18, 2019)

Here is an Athens artist I had never heard of.


1974 Madeleine Peyroux, American French jazz and blues singer-songwriter, born in Athens, Georgia


----------



## too larry (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 27, 2019)

1927 Connie Kay, American jazz drummer (Modern Jazz Quartet), born in Tuckahoe, New York (d. 1994)


----------



## too larry (Apr 27, 2019)

1939 Jerry Mercer, Canadian rock drummer (April Wine), born in Montreal, Quebec


----------



## too larry (Apr 27, 2019)

1944 Cuba Gooding Sr., American singer (Everybody Plays the Fool), born in NYC, New York (d. 2017)


----------



## too larry (Apr 27, 2019)

1944 Herb Pedersen, American singer (Desert Rose Band-Love Reunited), born in Berkeley, California


----------



## too larry (Apr 27, 2019)

1947 Pete Ham, Welsh rock vocalist (Badfinger-Come & Get It), born in Swansea, Wales


----------



## too larry (Apr 27, 2019)

1948 Kate Pierson, American vocalist and guitarist (B-52's-Rock Lobster, Love Shack), born in Weehawken, New Jersey


----------



## too larry (Apr 27, 2019)

1951 Paul "Ace" Frehley, American heavy metal guitarist (Kiss; Frehley's Comet), born in The Bronx, New York


----------



## too larry (Apr 27, 2019)

1967 Tommy Smith, Scottish jazz musician, born in Edinburgh, Scotland


----------



## too larry (Apr 27, 2019)

@Amos Otis


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 27, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1947 Pete Ham, Welsh rock vocalist (Badfinger-Come & Get It), born in Swansea, Wales


Do you know how Pete Ham died? And then bassist Tom Evans a few years later? The story of Badfinger is tragic. They had 5 big hits, but barely saw a crown in earnings. An a$$hole manager ruined them.


----------



## too larry (Apr 27, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Do you know how Pete Ham died? And then bassist Tom Evans a few years later? The story of Badfinger is tragic. They had 5 big hits, but barely saw a crown in earnings. An a$$hole manager ruined them.


I didn't know any of that. It happened a lot early on. Bluesmen was always getting ripped off. 

The Dead worked for several years for almost nothing. This came of their ordeal. Now it is a popular funeral song for Deadheads, and it was about their manager ripping them off.


----------



## too larry (Apr 29, 2019)

1899Duke Ellington, American bandleader, composer and pianist (Take the A Train), born in Washington, District of Columbia (d. 1974)


----------



## too larry (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 29, 2019)

1933 Willie Nelson, American country singer (On the Road Again), born in Abbott, Texas


----------



## too larry (Apr 29, 2019)

You can't hang a man for killing a woman that's trying to steal your horse.


----------



## too larry (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 29, 2019)

This if one of my faves.


----------



## too larry (May 2, 2019)

1929 Link Wray, American rock guitarist, born in Dunn, North Carolina (d. 2005)


----------



## too larry (May 2, 2019)

1931 Richard "Groove" Holmes, American jazz musician (Misty), born in Camden, New Jersey (d. 1991)


----------



## too larry (May 2, 2019)

1933 Bunk Gardner, American musician (Mothers Of Invention), born in Cleveland Ohio


----------



## too larry (May 2, 2019)

1944 Bob Henrit, English pop drummer (Argent - Hold Your Head Up; Kinks), born in Broxbourne, Hertfordshire, England


----------



## too larry (May 2, 2019)

1945 Goldy McJohn, Canadian musician (Steppenwolf), born in Toronto, Ontario, Canada (d. 2017)


----------



## too larry (May 2, 2019)

1945 Judge Dread, English reggae musician, born in Kent, England (d. 199


----------



## too larry (May 2, 2019)

1950 Lou Gramm, American rocker (Foreigner-Want to Know What Love Is), born in Rochester, New York


----------



## Amos Otis (May 2, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1933 Bunk Gardner, American musician (Mothers Of Invention), born in Cleveland Ohio


Never was much of a Zappa fan - Freak Out and Joe's Garage is about it. But I see Flo and Eddie on the vid cap and put a like on the post, because the Turtles put out some great singles. Then I realize that I've never listened to Flo and Eddie, just Turtles, so I gave it a click. I then clicked stop at the 1:30 mark. Then had to unlike the like - man, that's just awful....hopefully it got better further along, but I'll never know...


----------



## too larry (May 2, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Never was much of a Zappa fan - Freak Out and Joe's Garage is about it. But I see Flo and Eddie on the vid cap and put a like on the post, because the Turtles put out some great singles. Then I realize that I've never listened to Flo and Eddie, just Turtles, so I gave it a click. I then clicked stop at the 1:30 mark. Then had to unlike the like - man, that's just awful....hopefully it got better further along, but I'll never know...


Some of it is hard to listen to. I culled 2 from just the first few seconds.


----------



## too larry (May 4, 2019)

1937 Ron Carter, American jazz bassist (Ron Carter Meets Bach), born in Ferndale, Michigan


----------



## too larry (May 4, 2019)

1937 Dick Dale [Richard Anthony Mansour], American guitarist, born in Boston, Massachusetts

Didn't he die just a few weeks ago?


----------



## too larry (May 4, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 4, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 4, 2019)

1942 Ronnie Bond, English drummer (Troggs-Wild Thing), born in Andover, Hampshire


----------



## too larry (May 4, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 4, 2019)

1945 Georg Wadenius, Swedish rocker (Blood, Sweat & Tears), born in Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## too larry (May 4, 2019)

1951 Mick Mars [Robert Alan Deal], guitarist (Mötley Crüe), born in Terre Haute, Indiana (alternative date 4 April 1955)


----------



## too larry (May 4, 2019)

1956 Sharon Jones, American soul singer (Sharon Jones & The Dap-Kings), born in Augusta, Georgia (d. 2016)


----------



## too larry (May 4, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 4, 2019)

1959 Randy Travis, American country music singer (Diggin' Up Bones), born in Marshville, North Carolina


----------



## too larry (May 4, 2019)

1962 Oleta Adams, American soul singer and pianist, born in Seattle, Washington


----------



## too larry (May 4, 2019)

1972Mike Dirnt [Michael Ryan Pritchard], American musician (Green Day), born in Berkeley, California


----------



## too larry (May 5, 2019)

1901 Blind Willie McTell, American ragtime singer and guitarist, born in Thomson, Georgia (d. 1959)


----------



## too larry (May 5, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 5, 2019)

1928 Marshall Grant, American bassist (Johnny Cash's Tennessee Two), born in Bryson City, North Carolina (d. 2011)


----------



## too larry (May 5, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 5, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 5, 2019)

1934 Ace Cannon, American saxophonist (Tuff Sax), born in Grenada, Mississippi (d. 201


----------



## too larry (May 5, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 5, 2019)

1935 Edward "Kidd" Jordan, American jazz saxophonist and music educator, born in Crowley, New Orleans


----------



## too larry (May 5, 2019)

1937 Delia Derbyshire, English musician and composer (Doctor Who theme, White Noise), born in Coventry, England (d. 2001)


----------



## too larry (May 5, 2019)

1942Tammy Wynette [Virginia Pugh], American country singer (Stand by your Man), born in Itawamba County, Mississippi (d. 199


----------



## too larry (May 5, 2019)

1948 Bill Ward, English heavy metal drummer (Black Sabbath), born in Birmingham, England


----------



## too larry (May 5, 2019)

1988Adele [Adele Laurie Blue Adkins], English singer (Rolling in the Deep, Someone Like You), born in Tottenham, London


----------



## too larry (May 5, 2019)

1989Chris Brown, American R&B singer, born in Tappahannock, Virginia


----------



## too larry (May 6, 2019)

1945 Bob Seger, American singer and songwriter (Silver Bullet Band-Shake Down), born in Detroit, Michigan


----------



## too larry (May 6, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 6, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 6, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 6, 2019)

1950 Robbie McIntosh, drummer (Avg White Band-Show your Hand)


----------



## too larry (May 6, 2019)

1971 Chris Shiflett, Guitarist for Foo Fighters


----------



## Amos Otis (May 6, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 10, 2019)

1909Maybelle Carter, American country singer(Johnny Cash Show), born in Nickelsville, Virginia (d. 197


----------



## too larry (May 10, 2019)

1946 Dave Mason, Worcester England, singer/songwriter (We Just Disagree)


----------



## too larry (May 10, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 10, 2019)

1957Sid Vicious [John Simon Ritchie], English musician and bassist (Sex Pistols), born in London (d. 1979)


----------



## too larry (May 10, 2019)

Just because.


----------



## too larry (May 10, 2019)

1960Bono [Paul Hewson], rocker (U2-Joshua Tree), born in Dublin, Ireland


----------



## Amos Otis (May 10, 2019)

Did you know he was briefly in F Mac ?


----------



## too larry (May 11, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Did you know he was briefly in F Mac ?


I did skim the wiki wiki when I was getting ready to post, and saw that he had worked with them in '95-96. He worked on a ton of albums, but this cut with his 12 string on All Along the Watchtower stood out to me. I've heard it a million times, and never knew he was on it.


----------



## too larry (May 11, 2019)

1885 [Joe] King Oliver, American jazz musician (Dippermouth Blues), born in Aben, Louisiana (birth date disputed - could be Dec. 19) (d. 193


----------



## too larry (May 11, 2019)

1888Irving Berlin [Israel Isidore Baline], American composer and lyricist considered one of the greatest songwriters in American history (God Bless America, White Xmas), born in Tyumen, Russian Empire (d. 1989)


----------



## too larry (May 11, 2019)

1941 Eric Burdon, Walker-on-Tyne England, rock vocalist (Animals-House of the Rising Sun)


----------



## too larry (May 11, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 11, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 11, 2019)

1947 Butch Trucks, drummer (the Allman Brothers), born in Jacksonville, Florida (d. 2017)


----------



## too larry (May 11, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (May 11, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 11, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


>


So much music is shaped by war.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 11, 2019)

too larry said:


> So much music is shaped by war.


I know. That cat Edwin Starr said it was good for 'absolutely nothin' [say it again]. Was he ever wrong.


----------



## too larry (May 12, 2019)

1943 David Walker, rock keyboardist (Gary Lewis & Playboys-Diamond Ring)


----------



## too larry (May 12, 2019)

1945 Ian McLagan, English rocker (Faces), born in Hounslow, Middlesex, (d. 2014)


----------



## too larry (May 12, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 12, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 12, 2019)

1948 Steve Winwood, England, musician (A Higher Love, Roll with it)


----------



## too larry (May 12, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 12, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 12, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 12, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 12, 2019)

1950 Billy Squier, Mass, heavy metal guitarist (Don't Say No)


----------



## too larry (May 12, 2019)

1950 Jocko Marcellino, rocker (Sha Na Na)
{it seems like 2-3 of these guys have had a birthday in the last couple of weeks}


----------



## too larry (May 12, 2019)

1955 Kix Brooks, singer (Brooks & Dunn-Brand New Man), born in Shreveport, Louisiana


----------



## Amos Otis (May 12, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 13, 2019)

1923 Red [William] Garland, American jazz pianist (Miles Davis Quintet), born in Dallas, Texas (d. 1984)


----------



## too larry (May 13, 2019)

1941 Ritchie Valens, American singer (Donna, La Bamba), born in Pacoima, California (d. 1959)


----------



## too larry (May 13, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 13, 2019)

1945 Magic Dick [Richard Salwitz], American harmonicaist and musician (J Geils Band- "Centerfold"), born in New London, Connecticut


----------



## too larry (May 13, 2019)

1945 Louis "Blue Lou" Marini, American saxophonist, arranger, and composer (Blues Brothers), born in Charleston, South Carolina


----------



## too larry (May 13, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 13, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 13, 2019)

1947 Pete "Overend" Watts, English rock bassist (Mott The Hoople-All Young Dudes), born in Birmingham, United Kingdom


----------



## too larry (May 13, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 13, 2019)

1950 Stevie Wonder [Stevland Hardaway Morris], American singer-songwriter (You are the Sunshine of My Life), born in Saginaw, Michigan


----------



## too larry (May 13, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 13, 2019)

1966 Darius Rucker, American singer (Hootie & the Blowfish), born in Charleston, South Carolina


----------



## Amos Otis (May 13, 2019)

Still the coolest song title - Death May Be Your Santa Claus


----------



## too larry (May 17, 2019)

1931 Dewey Redman, jazz musician


----------



## too larry (May 17, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 17, 2019)

1938 Pervis Jackson, American R&B singer (Spinners), born in New Orleans, Louisiana (d. 200


----------



## too larry (May 17, 2019)

1941 Malcolm Hale, musician (Spanky and Our Gang), born in Butte, Montana (d. 196


----------



## too larry (May 17, 2019)

1942 Taj Mahal [Henry Saint Clair Fredericks, Jr.], American singer-songwriter (Real Thing), born in Harlem, New York


----------



## too larry (May 17, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 17, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 17, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 17, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 17, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 17, 2019)

1949 Bill Bruford, English drummer (Yes, King Crimson, Genesis), born in Sevenoaks, Kent


----------



## too larry (May 17, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 17, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 17, 2019)

1953 George Johnson, rocker (Brothers Johnson), born in Los Angeles, California


----------



## too larry (May 17, 2019)

1963 Page McConnell, American songwriter and keyboardist (Phish), born in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania


----------



## too larry (May 17, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 17, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 17, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 17, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 17, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 17, 2019)

1968 Dave Abbruzzese, American drummer (Pearl Jam), born in Stamford, Connecticut


----------



## Amos Otis (May 18, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1953 George Johnson, rocker


----------



## Amos Otis (May 18, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 18, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


>


Ha. I thought the same thing when I listened to it.


----------



## too larry (May 18, 2019)

1911 Joe Turner, KC, blues singer (Corrine Corrina, Shake Rattle & Roll)


----------



## too larry (May 18, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 18, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 18, 2019)

1922 Kai Winding, Danish-American Jazz musician and trombonist (Georgia On My Mind), born in Aarhus, Denmark (d. 1983)


----------



## too larry (May 18, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 18, 2019)

1939 Gary S. Paxton [Larry Wayne Stevens], American musician and songwriter (Monster Mash, Alley Oop), born in Coffeyville, Kansas (d. 2016)


----------



## too larry (May 18, 2019)

How many folks were in Yes anyway. This is the 2nd b-day for them this week.


1949 Rick Wakeman, English, rock keyboardist (Yes), born in London


----------



## too larry (May 18, 2019)

1949 William Wallace, rocker (Guess Who)


----------



## too larry (May 18, 2019)

1952 George Strait, Pearsall Tx, country singer (All My Exes Live in Texas)


----------



## too larry (May 18, 2019)

1975 Jack Johnson, American musician


----------



## too larry (May 18, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 18, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (May 18, 2019)

too larry said:


> Ha. I thought the same thing when I listened to it.





too larry said:


> How many folks were in Yes anyway.


The guy on the right was.


----------



## too larry (May 19, 2019)

1939 Sonny Fortune [Cornelius Fortune], American jazz saxophonist, born in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania (d. 201


----------



## too larry (May 19, 2019)

1945Peter Townshend, English rock guitarist, vocalist and composer (The Who-Tommy), born in London, England


----------



## too larry (May 19, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 19, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 19, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 19, 2019)

1947 Jerry Hyman, rock singer/trombonist (Blood Sweat & Tears), born in Brooklyn, New York


----------



## too larry (May 19, 2019)

1948 Grace Jones, Jamacian singer/actress (Vamp, A View to a Kill), born in Spanish Town, St. Catherine


----------



## too larry (May 19, 2019)

1949 Dusty Hill, rocker (ZZ Top)


----------



## too larry (May 19, 2019)

1951 Joey Ramone, [Jeffrey Hyman], lead singer of the punk rock band The Ramones (Baby I Love You)


----------



## too larry (May 19, 2019)

1952 Barbara Loomis, rocker (BT Express)
The guys putting these lists together have a loose interpretation of rocker.


----------



## too larry (May 19, 2019)

1954 Phil Rudd, Australian rock drummer (AC/DC-Rock 'n Roll Damnation), born in Melbourne, Victoria


----------



## Amos Otis (May 19, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 20, 2019)

1944 Joe Cocker, English rock vocalist (With a Little Help from My Friends), born in Sheffield England, (d. 2014)


----------



## too larry (May 21, 2019)

1904Fats Waller [Thomas Wright], American jazz singer and composer (Ain't Misbehavin', Hot Chocolate), born in NYC, New York (d. 1943)


----------



## too larry (May 21, 2019)

1935 Terry Lightfoot, British clarinetist and bandleader (New Orleans Jazzmen), born in Potters Bar, England (d. 2013)


----------



## too larry (May 21, 2019)

1940 Tony Sheridan, English singer-songwriterand guitarist who collaborated with The Beatles, born in Norwich, England (d. 2013)


----------



## too larry (May 21, 2019)

1941 Ronald Isley, singer (Isley Brothers-Twist & Shout), born in Cincinnati, Ohio


----------



## too larry (May 21, 2019)

1943 Hilton Valentine, rock guitarist (Animals-House of the Rising Sun)


----------



## too larry (May 21, 2019)

1954 Marc Ribot, American guitarist (Tom Waits, Elvis Costello, John Zorn), born in Newark, New Jersey


----------



## too larry (May 21, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 21, 2019)

1955 Stan Lynch, rock drummer (Tommy Petty & Heartbreakers), born in Gainesville, Florida


----------



## too larry (May 23, 2019)

1910 Artie Shaw [Arthur Arshawsky], American bandleader, jazz clarinetist and actor (Begin the Beguine), born in NYC, New York (d. 2004)


----------



## too larry (May 23, 2019)

1925 Malcolm "Mac" Wiseman, American bluegrass singer, born in Crimora, Virginia (d. 2019)


----------



## too larry (May 23, 2019)

1934 Robert Moog, American engineer (Moog synthesizer, Moog Music), born in NYC, New York (d. 2005)


----------



## too larry (May 23, 2019)

1944 Ramon "Tiki" Fulwood, US drummer (Funkadelic, Knee Deep)


----------



## too larry (May 23, 2019)

1946 Danny Klein, American rock bassist (J Geils Band-Centerfold), born in NYC, New York


----------



## too larry (May 23, 2019)

1967 Philip Selway, British alternative-rock singer-songwriter and drummer for Radiohead, born in Oxfordshire, England


----------



## too larry (May 24, 2019)

1941Bob Dylan [Robert Zimmerman], American singer-songwriter (Blowin' in Wind, The Times They Are a-Changin') and cultural icon, born in Duluth, Minnesota


----------



## too larry (May 24, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 24, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 24, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 24, 2019)

Maybe the most covered song of all time.


----------



## too larry (May 24, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 24, 2019)

1947 Albert Bouchard, American musician, singer and songwriter (Blue Öyster Cult), born in Watertown, New York


----------



## too larry (May 24, 2019)

1955 Rosanne Cash, American country singer(Seven Year Ache, I Wonder), born in Memphis, Tennessee


----------



## too larry (May 24, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 24, 2019)

1960 Guy Fletcher, British musician and keyboardist (Dire Straights), born in Maidstone, Kent


----------



## too larry (May 24, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 24, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 24, 2019)

I was a big DS fan 35 years ago. This was always a fav.


----------



## too larry (May 24, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 24, 2019)

1969 Rich Robinson, American rocker (Black Crowes-Shake Your Money Maker), born in Atlanta, Georgia


----------



## too larry (May 24, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 25, 2019)

1878Bill Robinson "Bojangles", American actorand tap dancer (Stormy Weather, The Little Colonel), born in Richmond, Virginia (d. 1949)

Something tells me the guy Jerry Jeff bumped into in the drunk tank owed his nickname to this guy.


----------



## too larry (May 25, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1878Bill Robinson "Bojangles", American actorand tap dancer (Stormy Weather, The Little Colonel), born in Richmond, Virginia (d. 1949)
> 
> Something tells me the guy Jerry Jeff bumped into in the drunk tank owed his nickname to this guy.


----------



## too larry (May 25, 2019)

1917 Jimmy Hamilton, American jazz saxophonist, born in Dillon, South Carolina (d. 1994)


----------



## too larry (May 25, 2019)

1936 Tom T. Hall, American country singer and writer (Harper Valley PTA), born in Olive Hill, Kentucky
This guy left his mark in a little NW Florida town. I used to know a tom t hall. Ha, I guess his mom or dad were fans.


----------



## too larry (May 25, 2019)

1943 Jessi Colter [Miriam Johnson], American country singer (I'm Not Lisa), born in Phoenix, Arizona
I guess my uncle billy was a fan too. Either of Jessi or Waylon. The last time he pulled a Baltimore Jack he used the name Jessi Colter for 12-14 years.


----------



## too larry (May 25, 2019)

1948 Klaus Meine, German musician (Scorpions), born in Hannover, Germany


----------



## too larry (May 25, 2019)

1950 Robert "Robby" Steinhardt, American rock violinist and singer (Kansas), born in Lawrence, Kansas


----------



## too larry (May 25, 2019)

1956 Lincoln Barrington "Sugar" Minott , Jamaican singer (The African Brothers), born in Kingston, Jamaica (d. 2010)


----------



## Amos Otis (May 25, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1947 Albert Bouchard, American musician, singer and songwriter (Blue Öyster Cult), born in Watertown, New York


One post? For the coolest cat of them all? And the one post has Buck Dharma on vocals?
No way can I let that stand.

Blue Oyster Cult remained a fine band after they kicked Albert out, but their recordings nosedived. Ironically, in their chase for commercial success, they gave up their soul and alienated a big part of their fan base

*Blue Öyster Cult w/ Albert Bouchard "Revenge of Vera Gemini" & "Sinful Love"- Live at Saban*
*



*


----------



## too larry (May 25, 2019)

1965 Mark Knight, American rock guitarist (Bang Tango-Dancin' on Coals), born in California


----------



## too larry (May 25, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> One post? For the coolest cat of them all? And the one post has Buck Dharma on vocals?
> No way can I let that stand.
> 
> Blue Oyster Cult remained a fine band after they kicked Albert out, but their recordings pnosedived. Ironically, in their chase for commercial success, they gave up their soul and alienated a big past of their fan base
> ...


Was that yesterday? I was on auto pilot. Other than BD, everyone got one song.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 25, 2019)

*Blue Oyster Cult / Albert Bouchard Dominance and Submission *

*



*


----------



## Amos Otis (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (May 25, 2019)

*Blue Öyster Cult's Albert Bouchard Explains the Cowbell that Spawned "SNL" Skit*
*



*


----------



## Amos Otis (May 25, 2019)

*BLUE OYSTER CULT Death Valley Nights 3/20/15 w/Albert Bouchard and Cities on Flame [with Rock and Roll ]*


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2019)

Did you guys miss me? I had a few days off.


1926 Andy Griffith, American actor, comedian, television producer, Southern gospel singer, and writer (Andy Griffith Show, Matlock), born in Mount Airy, North Carolina (d. 2012)


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2019)

1947 Ron Wood, rock guitarist (Faces, Jeff Beck Group, Rolling Stones)


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2019)

1974Alanis Morissette, Canadian-America vocalist (Jagged Little Pill), born in Ottawa, Ontario


----------



## too larry (Jun 6, 2019)

1936 Levi Stubbs, American baritone singer (4 Tops-Same Old Song), born in Detroit, Michigan (d. 200


----------



## too larry (Jun 6, 2019)

1939 Gary U.S. Bonds [Gary Anderson], American blues singer and songwriter (New Orleans), born in Jacksonville, Florida


----------



## too larry (Jun 6, 2019)

1942 Howie Kane [Howard Kirshenbaum], American rocker (Jay and the Americans)


----------



## too larry (Jun 6, 2019)

1946 Tony [Anthony Frederick] Levin, American bassist (King Crimson), born in Boston, Massachusetts


----------



## too larry (Jun 7, 2019)

1917 Dean Martin [Dino Paul Crocetti], American singer and actor (Martin and Lewis, The Dean Martin Show), born in Steubenville, Ohio (d. 1995)


----------



## xtsho (Jun 7, 2019)

*Prince Rogers Nelson* (June 7, 1958 – April 21, 2016)


----------



## too larry (Jun 7, 2019)

1921 Tal Farlow, American jazz guitarist, born in Greensboro, North Carolina (d. 199


----------



## too larry (Jun 7, 2019)

1940Tom Jones [Thomas John Woodward], Welsh singer (What's New Pussycat), born in Pontypridd, Wales


----------



## too larry (Jun 7, 2019)

1944 Clarence White, American guitarist (Byrds-Turn! Turn! Turn!), born in Lewiston, Maine (d. 1973)


----------



## too larry (Jun 7, 2019)

1949 Jack Ryland, rock vocalist (Three Dog Night)


----------



## too larry (Jun 7, 2019)

xtsho said:


> *Prince Rogers Nelson* (June 7, 1958 – April 21, 2016)


----------



## xtsho (Jun 7, 2019)

too larry said:


>


I remember when that album came out. I know many people didn't care much for Prince but he was a very talented musician and a very overlooked guitar player. 

It seems like yesterday I was cruising around in my 1969 Buick Skylark with Doves Cry blaring through my Pioneer speakers. Good times.


----------



## too larry (Jun 7, 2019)

xtsho said:


> I remember when that album came out. I know many people didn't care much for Prince but he was a very talented musician and a very overlooked guitar player.
> 
> It seems like yesterday I was cruising around in my 1969 Buick Skylark with Doves Cry blaring through my Pioneer speakers. Good times.


Yes, Prince was very good. Writer, singer, musician and dancer. It was his dancing that killed him. And it really wasn't even needed. The music would have stood on it's own, but he wanted the fans to have the full show. 

Not very long after I got out of the Navy in '83 I got hooked up with a married woman. {crazy ass girl really. I was only 22 myself} Purple Rain got to be our song. We had an off and on relationship until I got married 8 years later. I never knew when she would show up, but it was always interesting times when she was around. Anytime I hear Purple Rain, it reminds me of her.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 7, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1944 Clarence White, American guitarist (Byrds-Turn! Turn! Turn!), born in Lewiston, Maine (d. 1973)


Clarence White was the guitarist that wowed a huge section of musicians in the day. Still referred to by many as "best ever". Was particularly known for his acoustic dread naught flat picking and inventing the b bender guitar along with Gene Parsons. Marty Stuart still owns the original b bender.

He wasn't with The Byrds yet at the time of that recording however, joining in a revamped Byrds with Gene Parsons, Skip Battin, and last original member Roger McGuinn much later.

*Marty Stuart: The Story of Clarence White & The Parsons/White StringBender | Reverb Interview*
*



*


----------



## xtsho (Jun 7, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1949 Jack Ryland, rock vocalist (Three Dog Night)


Three dog Night is playing June 21st at the Elsinore theater in Salem Oregon 50 miles south of Portland down I-5 on June 21st. I'm thinking of going. Probably the last chance I'l get to see them.

https://elsinoretheatre.com/event-details-three-dog-night.html


----------



## too larry (Jun 7, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Clarence White was the guitarist that wowed a huge section of musicians in the day. Still referred to by many as "best ever". Was particularly known for his acoustic dread naught flat picking and inventing the b bender guitar along with Gene Parsons. Marty Stuart still owns the original b bender.
> 
> He wasn't with The Byrds yet at the time of that recording however, joining in a revamped Byrds with Gene Parsons, Skip Battin, and last original member Roger McGuinn much later.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting. Some good stuff.


----------



## too larry (Jun 7, 2019)

xtsho said:


> Three dog Night is playing June 21st at the Elsinore theater in Salem Oregon 50 miles south of Portland down I-5 on June 21st. I'm thinking of going. Probably the last chance I'l get to see them.
> 
> https://elsinoretheatre.com/event-details-three-dog-night.html


That is cool. How many of the original members are still with the band?

When I was about 12-13 years old, I saw them at a hotel parking lot in Rockingham NC. They were there for the 1st Peach Blossom festival. Lots of big name bands.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 7, 2019)

too larry said:


> That is cool. How many of the original members are still with the band?
> 
> When I was about 12-13 years old, I saw them at a hotel parking lot in Rockingham NC. They were there for the 1st Peach Blossom festival. Lots of big name bands.


Only a couple but their lineup has changes so much over the years with members leaving and coming back a few years. It's the original lead singer and one guitar player. 

They've had almost thirty different members over the years https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Three_Dog_Night#Members


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2019)

I've been lazy of late posting musical birthdays. Sorry.


1900 Paul J Mares, American jazz trumpetist/composer (Farewell blues)


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2019)

1923Erroll Garner, American jazz pianist (Misty), born in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2019)

1937 Waylon Jennings, American country singer and guitarist (Ramblin' Man), born in Littlefield, Texas (d. 2002)


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2019)

You can judge a man by the company he keeps.


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2019)

1941 Harry Nilsson, American singer-songwriter and rock vocalist (Everybody's Talkin', Midnight Cowboy), born in Brooklyn, New York (d. 1994)


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2019)

1943 Muff [Mervyn] Winwood, singer (Spencer Davis Group, "Gimme Some Lovin")


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2019)

1949 Michael Lutz, bassist (Brownsville Station)


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2019)

1951 Steve Walsh, American singer (Kansas)


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2019)

1951 Craig Gruber, American rock bassist (Rainbow), born in Cortland, New York (d. 2015)


----------



## too larry (Jun 17, 2019)

1910 Red Foley, American country singer (Mr Smith Goes to Washington), born in Blue Lick, Kentucky (d. 196


----------



## too larry (Jun 17, 2019)

1915 Stringbean [David Akeman], American banjoist and comedian (Hee Haw), born in Annville, Kentucky (d. 1973)


----------



## too larry (Jun 17, 2019)

1943Barry Manilow [Barry Alan Pincus], American singer/pianist (Mandy, I Write the Songs), born in New York City


----------



## too larry (Jun 17, 2019)

1947 George S. Clinton, American composer and musician, born in Chattanooga, Tennessee


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 17, 2019)

Akeman [ Stringbean ] was modest and unassuming, and he enjoyed hunting and fishing. Accustomed to the hard times of the Great Depression, Akeman and his wife Estelle lived frugally in a small cabin at 2308 Baker Road, near Ridgetop, Tennessee. Their only indulgences were a Cadillac and a color TV. Depression-era bank failures caused Akeman not to trust banks with his money. Gossip around Nashville was that Akeman kept large amounts of cash on hand, even though he was by no means wealthy by entertainment industry standards.

On Saturday night, November 10, 1973, Akeman and his wife returned home after he performed at the Grand Ole Opry. Both were shot dead shortly after their arrival. The killers had waited for hours. Their corpses were discovered the following morning by their neighbor, Grandpa Jones.

A police investigation resulted in the convictions of cousins John A. Brown and Marvin Douglas Brown, both 23 years old. They had ransacked the cabin and killed Stringbean when he arrived. His wife shrieked when she saw her husband murdered. She begged for her life, but was shot as well. According to the Tennessee Court of Criminal Appeals, "Upon their return, Mr. Akeman spotted the intruders in his home and evidently offered some resistance. One of the Brown cousins fatally shot Mr. Akeman, then pursued, shot, and killed Mrs. Akeman. At their trial (where Akeman's fellow cast member and friend Grandpa Jones testified, as he recognized one of the stolen firearms in the defendants' possession as a gift he had given Akeman), each defendant blamed the other for the homicides."[3] The killers took only a chainsaw and some firearms.


----------



## too larry (Jun 18, 2019)

1942 Paul McCartney, English musician and member of The Beatles, born in Liverpool, England


----------



## too larry (Jun 18, 2019)

1944 Rick Griffin, American artist and a leading designer of psychedelic posters in the 1960s (Grateful Dead), born in Palos Verdes, California (d. 1991)


----------



## too larry (Jun 18, 2019)

1963 Darren "Dizzy" Reed, American musician (Guns n' Roses-Sweet Girl of Mine)


----------



## too larry (Jun 18, 2019)

1976 Blake Shelton, American Country Singer (Doin' What She Likes), born in Ada, Oklahoma


----------



## too larry (Jun 20, 2019)

1924 Chet Atkins, American guitarist (Me & My Guitar), born in Luttrell, Tennessee (d. 2001)


----------



## too larry (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 20, 2019)

1936 Billy Guy, American singer (The Coasters-Young Blood), born in Itasca, Texas (d. 2002)


----------



## too larry (Jun 20, 2019)

1942Brian Wilson, American singer-songwriterand producer (Beach Boys), born in Inglewood, California


----------



## too larry (Jun 20, 2019)

1949Lionel Richie, American singer(Commodores, Hello, Penny Lover), born in Tuskegee, Alabama


----------



## too larry (Jun 20, 2019)

1954 Michael Anthony, rock bassist/singer (Van Halen-Pretty Woman)


----------



## too larry (Jun 20, 2019)

1960 John Taylor, English musician (Duran Duran), born in Solihull, Warwickshire


----------



## too larry (Jun 21, 2019)

1932 O. C Smith, American jazz singer (Little Green Apples), born in Mansfield, Louisiana (d. 2001)


----------



## too larry (Jun 21, 2019)

1944 Ray Davies, English singer-songwriter and guitarist (The Kinks), born in London


----------



## too larry (Jun 21, 2019)

1947 Joseph "Joey" Molland, British rock guitarist (Badfinger-Come & Get It), born in Liverpool, England


----------



## too larry (Jun 21, 2019)

1950 Joey Kramer, American hard rock drummer (Aerosmith-Toys in the Attic), born in NYC, New York


----------



## too larry (Jun 21, 2019)

1951 Nils Lofgren, American guitarist, singer and songwriter (E Street Band), born in Chicago, Illinois


----------



## cindysid (Jun 21, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1932 O. C Smith, American jazz singer (Little Green Apples), born in Mansfield, Louisiana (d. 2001)


I knew O.C. when I was growing up. He was a good friend of my Dad. He was a genius.


----------



## too larry (Jun 21, 2019)

cindysid said:


> I knew O.C. when I was growing up. He was a good friend of my Dad. He was a genius.


That is too cool. I like posting on this thread because I get to hear folks I've never heard of before.


----------



## too larry (Jun 21, 2019)

1981 Brandon Flowers, American singer and keyboardist (The Killers)


----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2019)

1936 Kris Kristofferson, American singer/actor (Amerika, Millennium), born in Brownsville, Texas


----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2019)

I'm not a believer myself, but I've always liked this story.


----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2019)

1939 Bobby Harrison, England, rock drummer (Procol Harum-Conquistador)


----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2019)

1943 Ralph Molina, American musician (Crazy Horse, Neil Young's backing band), born in Puerto Rico


----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2019)

1946 Eliades Ochoa, Cuban guitarist (Buena Vista Social Club)


----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2019)

1948 Todd Rundgren, singer and guitarist (Hello it's Me), born in Upper Darby, Pennsylvania


----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2019)

1949 Larry Junstrom, rock bassist (.38 Special)


----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2019)

1953 Cyndi Lauper, American singer (Girls Just Want To Have Fun, Time After Time), born in NYC, New York


----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2019)

1956 Derek Forbes, rocker (Simple Minds-Water Front)


----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2019)

1957 Garry Beers, Australian rocker (Inxs-Kiss the Dirt), born in Sydney, New South Wales


----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2019)

1959 Nicola Sirkis, French singer and lyricist (Indochine)


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 23, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


>


Was not expecting that.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 23, 2019)

too larry said:


> Was not expecting that.


That must mean you've never seen that 1990 performance of The Wall. It's spectacular through and through, cameos from the likes of Van Morrison, Joni Mitchell, The Band, etc. Highly recommended.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Wall_–_Live_in_Berlin


----------



## too larry (Jun 23, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> That must mean you've never seen that 1990 performance of The Wall. It's spectacular through and through, cameos from the likes of Van Morrison, Joni Mitchell, The Band, etc. Highly recommended.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Wall_–_Live_in_Berlin


You are right. I missed that. Sounds like a good show.


----------



## too larry (Jun 23, 2019)

1923 George Russell, American jazz pianist (The Jazz Workshop) born in Cincinnati, Ohio (d. 2009)


----------



## too larry (Jun 23, 2019)

1929 June Carter Cash, American country singer(Johnny Cash Show), born in Maces Spring, Virginia (d. 2003)


----------



## too larry (Jun 23, 2019)

1940 Stuart Sutcliffe, rocker (Beatles), born in Edinburgh, Scotland


----------



## too larry (Jun 23, 2019)

1941 Robert Hunter, American lyricist and singer-songwriter (Grateful Dead)
The Dead would not have been the Dead without Robert.


----------



## too larry (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 23, 2019)

1945 Paul Goddard, Georgia, rock bassist (Atlanta Rhythm Section)


----------



## too larry (Jun 23, 2019)

1956 Randy Jackson, American bassist, singer, and record producer, born in Baton Rouge, Louisiana


----------



## too larry (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 23, 2019)

1960 Donald Harrison, American jazz saxophonist, born in New Orleans, Louisiana


----------



## too larry (Jun 23, 2019)

1964 Joey Allen, Ft Wayne Indiana, rock guitarist (Warrant-Cherry Pie)


----------



## too larry (Jun 23, 2019)

1965 Paul Arthurs, British guitarist (Oasis)


----------



## too larry (Jun 24, 2019)

1944 Jeff Beck, Surrey England, singer/guitarist (Jeff Beck Group)
Man you got nothing better to do. Listen to the whole thing.


----------



## too larry (Jun 24, 2019)

1947Mick Fleetwood, rock drummer (Fleetwood Mac-Go Your Own Way), born in London, England

I'm really rushed, and don't have but a minute, but let me tell you a story. The summer of 1972, Mamma, Sister and I were on vacation in the mountains of NC. Sister was between jr and sr year of high school. I would have been 11. Anyway we kept hearing ads on the radio for the Peach tree festival, a big 3 day rock concert in Rockingham NC. Sister talked Mamma into us going. We picked up a couple of hitch hikers along the way.

Lots of bands were staying at the hotel we were in, including Fleetwood Mac. Mick Fleetwood walked by our room, and looked in the little window over the door. He is a tall mofo. It's so high up there wasn't a curtain on it. {also saw 3 dog night, and lots more I can't think of at the moment}

I didn't go in the show, but Rockingham is so small you could hear the whole thing from the hotel. Also my first exposure to hippies, including a few hundred naked ones bathing in a green looking pond.


----------



## too larry (Jun 24, 2019)

Due to time restrains, we are moving ahead in the program. . . .


1948 Patrick Moraz, Swiss progressive rock keyboard player (Yes, The Moody Blues), born in Morges, Switzerland




1949 John Illsley, English rock bassist (Dire Straits), born in Leicester, England


----------



## too larry (Jun 24, 2019)

1961 Curt Smith, Bath England, rock bassist/vocalist (Tears For Fears)







1967 Jeff Cease, guitarist (Black Crowes-Shake Your Money Maker), born in Nashville, Tennessee


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 24, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1947Mick Fleetwood, rock drummer (Fleetwood Mac-Go Your Own Way), born in London, England
> 
> I'm really rushed, and don't have but a minute, but let me tell you a story. The summer of 1972, Mamma, Sister and I were on vacation in the mountains of NC. Sister was between jr and sr year of high school. I would have been 11. Anyway we kept hearing ads on the radio for the Peach tree festival, a big 3 day rock concert in Rockingham NC. Sister talked Mamma into us going. We picked up a couple of hitch hikers along the way.
> 
> ...


I was in Rockingham at a Peach Tree Festival in the 70s; can't say for sure the year. The only acts I can recall are Poco, Birtha, and Boz Scaggs....maybe Rory Gallagher. I riot ensued while Boz Scaggs Band was on. An undercover cop tried to arrest a guy up high in the stands, and the guy ran. By the time he'd made it halfway down, people started to notice. A couple more cops joined the chase, but they were obstructed by people blocking for the guy. Pretty soon they were in the infield, where the guy was tackled. He resisted fiercely, but was eventually cuffed and hauled off, but by then, the entire place was watching, booing, cursing and tossing bottles and such at the cops. Scaggs was urging everyone to be cool from the stage, but it escalated quickly. Uniform cops arrived, and a serious situation was at hand. Riot police arrived in helmets with shields and batons, forced their way to the top of the bleachers, and huddled together fending off tossed objects - it was seriously tense. Eventually, they spread out and marched down driving everyone out of the bleachers to the infield. Anyone resisting was shoved, pulled, and /or whacked. Scaggs and band had left the stage after attempting to play a few times. Behind the bleachers, a cop car was overturned and set on fire. The riot police occupied the stands while others tried to restore order, but were being pelted. A police helicopter arrived and circled overhead. It remained a standoff until the crowd ran out of stuff to throw. From overhead, the helicopter [ I think ] circled and on loud speaker ordered people to leave through the exits on one end. I was tripping my balls off. Walter Cronkite reported on it the following Monday.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 24, 2019)

With Lol Creme and a couple of my exes.


----------



## too larry (Jun 27, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I was in Rockingham at a Peach Tree Festival in the 70s; can't say for sure the year. The only acts I can recall are Poco, Birtha, and Boz Scaggs....maybe Rory Gallagher. I riot ensued while Boz Scaggs Band was on. An undercover cop tried to arrest a guy up high in the stands, and the guy ran. By the time he'd made it halfway down, people started to notice. A couple more cops joined the chase, but they were obstructed by people blocking for the guy. Pretty soon they were in the infield, where the guy was tackled. He resisted fiercely, but was eventually cuffed and hauled off, but by then, the entire place was watching, booing, cursing and tossing bottles and such at the cops. Scaggs was urging everyone to be cool from the stage, but it escalated quickly. Uniform cops arrived, and a serious situation was at hand. Riot police arrived in helmets with shields and batons, forced their way to the top of the bleachers, and huddled together fending off tossed objects - it was seriously tense. Eventually, they spread out and marched down driving everyone out of the bleachers to the infield. Anyone resisting was shoved, pulled, and /or whacked. Scaggs and band had left the stage after attempting to play a few times. Behind the bleachers, a cop car was overturned and set on fire. The riot police occupied the stands while others tried to restore order, but were being pelted. A police helicopter arrived and circled overhead. It remained a standoff until the crowd ran out of stuff to throw. From overhead, the helicopter [ I think ] circled and on loud speaker ordered people to leave through the exits on one end. I was tripping my balls off. Walter Cronkite reported on it the following Monday.


I didn't hear about any of that. And looking back on Goggle, it says it was a one day show. I remembered it being all weekend. But then I was 11 at the time.

Here's the lineup:

Alice Cooper, 3 Dog Night, The James Gang, Poco, Fleetwood Mac, Savoy Brown, Birtha, The Fabulous Rhinestones and Bloodrock.

Alice Cooper was the headliner, and was supposed to fly off in a hot air balloon at the end of the show. We were gone by then, but I heard later that high winds kept the balloon grounded. 

Speaking of Poco. . . .

https://livewirepast.wordpress.com/2009/09/06/our-own-mini-woodstock-back-in-1972/

. . . . . . . . Another guy remembers the sweltering late-August heat did Poco in after its set so the band couldn’t do an encore. He remembered the MC announcing, “Poco is puking!”


----------



## too larry (Jun 27, 2019)

No one had a birthday today. But since I was in too much of a hurry the other day. . . .


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 27, 2019)

Man....what a trip down memory lane the last two hours have been !



too larry said:


> I didn't hear about any of that. And looking back on Goggle, it says it was a one day show.


I've been been clamoring through what's left of my brain to figure out why anything I could find on google concerning the Peach Tree Festival didn't mention Boz Scaggs and riots.

It's finally...and I mean _finally...._ dawned on me that I have confused Rockingham '72 with Richmond '74. I was at both, but it was Richmond where the previous tale took place. Still, I give myself some cred for remembering as much as I have. Those acid years are mostly a blur.

***During Boz Scaggs' set, Bill Beville, who worked for Arenstein, noticed a disturbance way up in the stands. "You could see cans with the fishtail of beer coming out and dozens of them getting tossed," he recalls. "While I was standing there, the violence expanded like a summer storm."

Note the black guy with handcuffs. He started it.



















https://richmondmagazine.com/news/rock-and-roll-riot-03-30-2011/

This pic below was exactly my view. I was sitting at the base wall of the bleachers, as it was the only shaded area.

https://newfineartprints.com/gallery/richmond-concert-riots-1974/#/gallery/richmond-concert-riots-1974/riot-74-31/

https://newfineartprints.com/gallery/richmond-concert-riots-1974/#/gallery/richmond-concert-riots-1974/riots-74-4/

https://www.richmond.com/entertainment/no-hassles-music-fest-turned-into-full-scale-riot/article_472c27d8-b9bc-5431-b257-198a72cc5450.html

What a long strange trip it's been.


----------



## too larry (Jun 27, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Man....what a trip down memory lane the last two hours have been !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, that was a riot. I forget about the level of social unrest in that period. We never got a whiff of anything rebellious until later in the 70's when they whole hippy thing was about over.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 29, 2019)

1935 Johnnie Richardson, American R&B musician (Johnnie & Joe), born in Montgomery, Alabama (d. 198


----------



## too larry (Jun 29, 2019)

1936 Leonard Lee, American vocalist (Shirley & Lee-Let the Good Times Roll), born in New Orleans, Louisiana (d. 1976)


----------



## too larry (Jun 29, 2019)

1938 Billy Storm, American singer (Valiants-This is the Night), born in Dayton, Ohio


----------



## too larry (Jun 29, 2019)

1943 Roger Ruskin Spear, English saxophonist (Bonzo Dog Doo Dah Band), born in London, England

I have heard of the head banging band, Death Cab for Cutie, but didn't realize it was a song title too.


----------



## too larry (Jun 29, 2019)

1943 Little Eva [Eva Boyd], American pop singer(Locomotion), born in Belhaven, North Carolina (d. 2003)


----------



## too larry (Jun 29, 2019)

1948 Bill Kirchen, American singer and guitarist (Commander Cody & His Lost Planet Airmen), born in Bridgeport, Connecticut


----------



## too larry (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 29, 2019)

And a LG cover. . . .


----------



## too larry (Jun 29, 2019)

1948 Ian Paice, British hard rock drummer (White Snake, Deep Purple), born in Nottingham, England


----------



## too larry (Jun 29, 2019)

1953 Colin Hay, Scottish-Australian guitarist and singer (Men At Work), born in Saltcoats, Scotland


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 29, 2019)

Dueling Lincolns.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 29, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1943 Little Eva [Eva Boyd], American pop singer(Locomotion), born in Belhaven, North Carolina (d. 2003)


AS groovy today as it ever was.


----------



## too larry (Jun 29, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> AS groovy today as it ever was.


Yep. You hear it so much in movies and what not, it's easy to forget that it was Little Eva.


----------



## too larry (Jun 30, 2019)

1943 Florence Ballard, American R&B singer (The Supremes), born in Detroit, Michigan (d. 1976)


----------



## too larry (Jun 30, 2019)

1944 Glenn Shorrock, Australian rock vocalist (Little River Band), born in Sydney, New South Wale


----------



## too larry (Jun 30, 2019)

1946 Billy Brown, American rock vocalist (Ray, Goodman, Brown), born in Perth Amboy, New Jersey


----------



## too larry (Jun 30, 2019)

1947 Jasper van 't Hof, Dutch jazz pianist (Live in Montreux), born in Enschede, Overijssel, Netherlands


----------



## too larry (Jun 30, 2019)

1951 Stanley Clarke, American rock bassist (New Barbarians-Find Out Hideaway), born in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania


----------



## too larry (Jun 30, 2019)

1953 Hal Lindes, American-English rocker (Dire Straits), born in Monterey, California


----------



## too larry (Jul 5, 2019)

1913 Smiley Lewis [Overton Amos Lemons], American singer (The Bells Are Ringing, I Hear You Knocking), born in New Orleans, Louisiana (d. 1966)


----------



## too larry (Jul 5, 2019)

1940 Arthur Blythe, American jazz saxophonist, born in Los Angeles, California (d. 2017)


----------



## too larry (Jul 5, 2019)

1943 Robbie Robertson [Jamie], Canadian-American singer-songwriter and rock guitarist (The Band), born in Toronto, Ontario


----------



## too larry (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jul 5, 2019)

1950 Huey Lewis [Hugh Anthony Cregg III], American musician (Huey Lewis and the News), born in NYC, New York


----------



## too larry (Jul 5, 2019)

1950 Michael Monarch, American rock guitarist (Steppenwolf), born in Los Angeles, California


----------



## too larry (Jul 5, 2019)

1954 Jimmy Crespo, American guitarist (Aerosmith), born in Brooklyn, New York
30 years ago i was working on a Tom Robbin's type novel. I can't remember the leading lady's name, but in the 9th grade she wrote a 25 page thesis on the progression of sexual references in Aerosmith's songs. Never finished that one.


----------



## too larry (Jul 5, 2019)

1959 Marc Cohn, American folk rock singer (Walking in Memphis), born in Cleveland, Ohio


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 5, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1959 Marc Cohn, American folk rock singer (Walking in Memphis), born in Cleveland, Ohio


----------



## too larry (Jul 5, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


>


His style of playing suits DC.


----------



## too larry (Jul 9, 2019)

1916 Joe Liggins, American pianist and vocalist (The Honeydripper), born in Seminole, Oklahoma (d. 1987)


----------



## too larry (Jul 9, 2019)

1954 Debbie Sledge, American vocalist (Sister Sledge-We are Family), born in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania


----------



## too larry (Jul 9, 2019)

1964Courtney Love, American muscian (Hole) and actress (People vs Larry Flynt), born in San Francisco, California


----------



## too larry (Jul 9, 2019)

1975 Jack White, American musician (The White Stripes}, born in Detroit, Michigan


----------



## too larry (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 10, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1975 Jack White, American musician (The White Stripes}, born in Detroit, Michigan


Is this supposed to be comedy? If not, it's awful.


----------



## too larry (Jul 10, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Is this supposed to be comedy? If not, it's awful.


Don't shoot the messenger. I'm just reporting on birthdays, not commenting on quality. I never understood why they got the buzz they did. Must have been the mystery about their relationship.

I had thought about posting this song with them. Kind of reminds me of what they are doing.


----------



## too larry (Jul 10, 2019)

1908 Cootie Williams, American jazz trumpeter, born in Mobile, Alabama (d. 1985)


----------



## too larry (Jul 10, 2019)

1916 Dick Cary, American jazz musician, born in Hartford, Connecticut (d. 1994)


----------



## too larry (Jul 10, 2019)

1942 Ronnie James Dio [Ronald James Padavona], American singer, songwriter and musician (Elf, Rainbow, Black Sabbath, Dio, and Heaven & Hell), born in Portsmouth, New Hampshire (d. 2010)


----------



## too larry (Jul 10, 2019)

1943 Jerry Miller, American songwriter and rock guitarist (Moby Grape), born in Tacoma, Washington


----------



## too larry (Jul 10, 2019)

1947 Arlo Guthrie, American singer (Alice's Restaurant, City of New Orleans), born in Brooklyn, New York


----------



## too larry (Jul 10, 2019)

1949 Dave Smalley, American rocker (Raspberries)


----------



## too larry (Jul 10, 2019)

1950 Willie Ford, American R&B singer (Dramatics-Me & Mrs Jones), born in LaGrange, Georgia


----------



## too larry (Jul 10, 2019)

1953 Rik "The Rocket" Emmett, rock vocalist (Triumph), born in Toronto, Ontario


----------



## too larry (Jul 10, 2019)

1954 Gene Holder, American musician (the dBs)


----------



## too larry (Jul 10, 2019)

1958 Béla Fleck, American banjo player, born in NYC, New York


----------



## too larry (Jul 10, 2019)

1980Jessica Simpson, American singer and popstar ("I Wanna Love You Forever" "I Think I'm In Love" and "Where You Are"), born in Abilene, Texas


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 10, 2019)

This is from the Black & Blue vhs (back in the day) but with much better image and audio quality.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jul 11, 2019)

Sorry, sorry, sorry and sorry. Wrong thread.


----------



## too larry (Jul 11, 2019)

1947 Jeff Hanna, country singer (Nitty Gritty Dirt Band), born in Detroit, Michigan


----------



## too larry (Jul 11, 2019)

1959Richie Sambora, American guitarist (Bon Jovi) and boyfriend of Cher and Heather Locklear, born in Perth Amboy, New Jersey


----------



## too larry (Jul 11, 2019)

1965 Scott Shriner, American musician (Weezer)


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 11, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1965 Scott Shriner, American musician (Weezer)


where;s Al? what a ripoff !


----------



## too larry (Jul 12, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> where;s Al? what a ripoff !


He wasn't on the video? That is a ripoff. Glad I didn't watch the whole thing.


----------



## DaFreak (Jul 12, 2019)

He is playing the lead singer


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 12, 2019)

DaFreak said:


> He is playing the lead singer


That might actually be Al, but it's not very Weird Al.


----------



## too larry (Jul 12, 2019)

Some crazy shoulder action, but not much else.


----------



## too larry (Jul 12, 2019)

1943Christine McVie, English rock vocalist(Fleetwood Mac-Got A Hold on Me), born in Bouth, England


----------



## too larry (Jul 12, 2019)

1948 Walter Egan, American rock vocalist (Not Shy, Fundamental Roll), born in NYC, New York


----------



## too larry (Jul 12, 2019)

1950 Eric Carr [Paul Charles Caravello], American rock drummer (Kiss), born in Brooklyn, New York (d. 1991)


----------



## too larry (Jul 12, 2019)

1952 Philip Taylor Kramer, American bass guitar player (Iron Butterfly), born in Youngstown, Ohio (d. 1995)


----------



## too larry (Jul 12, 2019)

1965 Robin Wilson, American rocker (Gin Blossoms), born in Detroit, Michigan


----------



## too larry (Jul 13, 2019)

1928 Leroy Vinnegar, American jazz bassist


----------



## too larry (Jul 13, 2019)

1942 Jay Uzzell, rocker (Corsairs)


----------



## too larry (Jul 13, 2019)

1942 Roger [Jim] McGuinn, American musician (the Byrds), born in Chicago, Illinois


----------



## too larry (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jul 13, 2019)

1942 Stephen Jo Bladd, rocker (J Geils Band-Centerfold), born in Boston, Massachusetts


----------



## too larry (Jul 13, 2019)

1955 Chris White, British jazz-rock saxophonist (Dire Straits), born in Bristol, England


----------



## too larry (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jul 13, 2019)

1964 Damon Johnson, American guitarist, vocalist, and songwriter (Thin Lizzy, Black Star Riders), born in Macon, Georgia


----------



## too larry (Jul 19, 2019)

1944 Commander Cody [George Frayne], American singer and pianist (Commander Cody & Lost Planet Airmen), born in Boise, Idaho


----------



## too larry (Jul 19, 2019)

1946 Alan Gorrie, Scottish rock bassist and singer (Average White Band), born in Perth, Scotland


----------



## too larry (Jul 19, 2019)

1947 Bernie Leadon, American guitarist and vocalist (Eagles-Take it Easy), born in Minneapolis, Minnesota


----------



## too larry (Jul 19, 2019)

1947 Brian May, English rock guitarist (Queen-We are the Champions), born in London, England


----------



## too larry (Jul 19, 2019)

1948 Keith Godchaux, American pianist (Grateful Dead), born in Seattle, Washington (d. 1979)


----------



## too larry (Jul 19, 2019)

1952 Allen Collins [Larkin Allen Collins Jr.], American rock guitarist (Lynyrd Skynyrd), born in Jacksonville, Florida (d. 1990)


----------



## too larry (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 19, 2019)

Featuring Nicollette


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 19, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1947 Bernie Leadon, American guitarist and vocalist (Eagles-Take it Easy), born in Minneapolis, Minnesota


Bernie sang lead on two songs from that terrific record. 21, and Bitter Creek.
Here with Chris Hillman, Al Perkins et al.


----------



## too larry (Jul 20, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Featuring Nicollette


Great cut. Thanks for posting.


----------



## too larry (Jul 20, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Bernie sang lead on two songs from that terrific record. 21, and Bitter Creek. . . . . . . . . .


My time budgeted for research is pretty slim most days. I knew he was playing on the early stuff, so. . . . . . . .

On listening I do remember 21, but it had been so long, Bitter Creek was new to me.


----------



## too larry (Jul 20, 2019)

It's been one of those days. Had half a slice of canna banana bread, and smoked a little. Just to find myself posting birthdays in the On this Day thread. I need an assistant.


1938 Natalie Wood [Natasha Gurdin], American actress (Gypsy, Rebel Without a Cause, West Side Story), born in San Francisco, California (d. 1981)


----------



## too larry (Jul 20, 2019)

1945 John Lodge, English bassist, vocalist, and songwriter(The Moody Blues), born in Birmingham, England


----------



## too larry (Jul 20, 2019)

1947 Carlos Santana, Mexican rock guitarist (Santana-Black Magic Woman), born in Autlán de Navarro


----------



## too larry (Jul 20, 2019)

1956 Paul Cook, English rock drummer (Sex Pistols), born in London


----------



## too larry (Jul 20, 2019)

1959 Radney Foster, Del Rio Tx, singer (Foster & Lloyd-Crazy Over You)


----------



## too larry (Jul 20, 2019)

1964 Chris Cornell, American musician (Soundgarden, Audioslave), born in Seattle, Washington (d. 2017)


----------



## too larry (Jul 20, 2019)

1965 Stone Gossard, musician with Pearl Jam


----------



## too larry (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 20, 2019)

too larry said:


> . . . . .
> 
> On listening I do remember 21, but it had been so long, Bitter Creek was new to me.


I'm not saying they were a bad band of course, but I didn't care for most Eagles' stuff I heard. Can't stand Hotel California, and pretty much the same for Frey and especially Henley. Even so, they hit a home run with Desperado, in large part in my opinion to the major influence and contributions of J D Souther. A concept album that worked start to finish.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 20, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1959 Radney Foster, Del Rio Tx, singer (Foster & Lloyd-Crazy Over You)


Those guys would be arrested for sexual assault ...at least harassment in today's awesome world !


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 20, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1964 Chris Cornell, American musician (Soundgarden, Audioslave), born in Seattle, Washington (d. 2017)


 Rather prophetic song title and lyrics. Great choice, TL.


----------



## too larry (Jul 20, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm not saying they were a bad band of course, but I didn't care for most Eagles' stuff I heard. Can't stand Hotel California, and pretty much the same for Frey and especially Henley. Even so, they hit a home run with Desperado, in large part in my opinion to the major influence and contributions of J D Souther. A concept album that worked start to finish.


I was into that kind of music at the time. Really liked them then. Not so much later on. I changed in my taste, and their music changed too.

On a related subject. I was out in Boulder where Sister lived with BIL #2 when the Eagles played one of their first shows with Joe Walsh. BIL's teen age sister went to the show. She said all the old Eagles fans booed when they played the harder rock. And all the Joe Walsh fans booed when they played the old Eagles music.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 20, 2019)

too larry said:


>


I get the feeling you're fond of that Garcia dude.


----------



## too larry (Jul 20, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I get the feeling you're fond of that Garcia dude.


Yea, I kind of liked him. Only got to two shows. But it's stupid easy to collect shows now. I have the audio from several hundred shows on DVD's that I recorded off my Dish system. One of these days I'll get all that on a hard drive and organized. . . . .


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 20, 2019)

too larry said:


> I was into that kind of music at the time. Really liked them then. Not so much later on. I changed in my taste, and their music changed too.
> 
> On a related subject. I was out in Boulder where Sister lived with BIL #2 when the Eagles played one of their first shows with Joe Walsh. BIL's teen age sister went to the show. She said all the old Eagles fans booed when they played the harder rock. And all the Joe Walsh fans booed when they played the old Eagles music.


The Eagles story is fascinating from the little I've read. Basically Henley and Frey incorporated themselves after kicking Meisner out - Bernie had already quit even after his childhood friend Don Felder had come aboard - and the guys that came later, Walsh and Schmidt, were paid salaries as employees. I've only seen excerpts from Felder's book Heaven and Hell - My Life in the Eagles, but have been meaning to read it for a long time.

"Even further behind the scenes, Felder reveals the grim test of wills between Leadon, Felder's friend since his impoverished boyhood in Gainesville, Florida, and the duo of Frey and Henley. Despite Felder's attempts to mediate this conflict, it would not be resolved until a tense meeting that very nearly came to blows, which ended when Leadon stormed out of the room, never to return to the band."


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 20, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1956 Paul Cook, English rock drummer (Sex Pistols), born in London


Those guys ripped off SCTV.


----------



## too larry (Jul 20, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Those guys ripped off SCTV.


That was pre Johnny Rotten? That was Sex Pistols 1.25. Almost spot on with just a little extra over the top to make it funny.


----------



## too larry (Jul 21, 2019)

1931 Plas Johnson, American jazz musician (The Pink Panther Theme), born in Donaldsonville, Louisiana


----------



## too larry (Jul 21, 2019)

1943 Henry McCullough, Irish guitarist (Wings), born in Portstewart, Northern Ireland (d. 2016)


----------



## too larry (Jul 21, 2019)

1948 Cat Stevens [Steven Demetre Georgiou; Yusaf Islam], rock vocalist (Peace Train), born in London, England






Noles were calling Wyatt Wilkes Moonshadow this past season. He got a good deal of pt early on when injuries were rampant. Not a great picture, but when his hair and beard were grown out, he looked just like Cat Stevens.


----------



## too larry (Jul 22, 2019)

1941 George Clinton, rocker (Parliament-Funkadelic), born in Kannapolis, North Carolina


----------



## too larry (Jul 22, 2019)

1944 Rick Davies, rock vocalist/keyboardist (Supertramp), born in London, England


----------



## too larry (Jul 22, 2019)

1947 Don Henley, rock drummer/vocalist (Eagles-Desparado), born in Linden, Texas


----------



## too larry (Jul 22, 2019)

1953 Jimmy Bruno, American jazz guitarist


----------



## too larry (Jul 22, 2019)

1954 Al Di Meola, American jazz guitarist, born in Jersey City, New Jersey


----------



## too larry (Jul 22, 2019)

1963 Emily Saliers, American singer (Indigo Girls)


----------



## too larry (Jul 22, 2019)

*




Selena Gomez*

1992 Selena Gomez, American actress and singer(Revival, Stars Dance), born in Grand Prairie, Texas


----------



## too larry (Jul 25, 2019)

1930 Annie Ross, British-American jazz singer (Lambert, Hendricks & Ross), born in London


----------



## too larry (Jul 25, 2019)

1943 Jim McCarty, English rock drummer (Yardbirds-For Your Love), born in Liverpool, England


----------



## too larry (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jul 25, 2019)

1943 Roy Acuff Jr., American country musician, born in Nashville, Tennessee


----------



## too larry (Jul 25, 2019)

1948 Steve Goodman, American folk singer and songwriter (City of New Orleans), born in Chicago, Illinois (d. 1984)


----------



## too larry (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jul 25, 2019)

1950 Mark Clarke, English rocker (Uriah Heep), born in Liverpool


----------



## too larry (Jul 25, 2019)

1951 Verdine White, American bassist (Earth, Wind & Fire), born in Chicago, Illinois


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 25, 2019)

@too larry 

thanks for the Graham Gouldman tribute !


----------



## too larry (Jul 26, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> @too larry
> 
> thanks for the Graham Gouldman tribute !


I had to Google his birthday, then look back at the 10th of May. I must have made an editorial decision not to include any 10cc at the time. {I have scary memories about slow dancing with a classmate who had more hair on her chest than I did at the time to I'm Not in Love}

From wiki wiki:

*Graham Keith Gouldman* (born 10 May 1946) is an English singer, songwriter and musician. He has been the only constant member of the art rock band 10cc.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 26, 2019)

too larry said:


> I had to Google his birthday, then look back at the 10th of May. I must have made an editorial decision not to include any 10cc at the time. {I have scary memories about slow dancing with a classmate who had more hair on her chest than I did at the time to I'm Not in Love}
> 
> From wiki wiki:
> 
> *Graham Keith Gouldman* (born 10 May 1946) is an English singer, songwriter and musician. He has been the only constant member of the art rock band 10cc.


Graham Gouldman wrote the two Yardbirds tunes you posted.


----------



## too larry (Jul 26, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Graham Gouldman wrote the two Yardbirds tunes you posted.


Duh. I did read where he was kind of bummed when all the young guys were getting the glory from singing his songs. {I should have read more}


----------



## too larry (Jul 26, 2019)

1940 Dobie Gray [Lawrence Brown], American musician and singer (Drift Away), born in Simonton, Texas (d. 2011)


----------



## too larry (Jul 26, 2019)

*




Mick Jagger*

1943 Mick Jagger, English rock vocalist (Rolling Stones), born in Dartford, Kent


----------



## too larry (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jul 26, 2019)

1949 Roger Taylor, English rock drummer (Queen-Bohemian Rhapsody), born in Norfolk, England


----------



## too larry (Jul 27, 2019)

1917 Moses Rascoe, American blues singer, born in Windsor, North Carolina (d. 1994)


----------



## too larry (Jul 27, 2019)

1930 Andy [Andrew] White, Scottish drummer, drummed on early Beatles records ("Love Me Do" and "P.S. I Love You"), born in Glasgow (d. 2015)


----------



## too larry (Jul 27, 2019)

1933 Nick Reynolds, American folk musician (The Kingston Trio), born in San Diego, California (d. 200


----------



## too larry (Jul 27, 2019)

1943 Allan Ramsey, American rocker (Gary Lewis & the Playboys-This Diamond Ring) (d. 1985)


----------



## too larry (Jul 27, 2019)

1944 Bobbie Gentry, American singer and songwriter (Ode to Billy Joe), born in Chickasaw County, Mississippi


----------



## too larry (Jul 27, 2019)

1962 Karl Mueller, American bassist (Soul Asylum), born in Minneapolis (d. 2005)


----------



## too larry (Jul 27, 2019)

1963 Karrin Allyson, American jazz singer (Wild for You), born in Great Bend, Kansas


----------



## too larry (Jul 27, 2019)

1973 Abe Cunningham, American musician (Deftones), born in Long Beach, California


----------



## too larry (Jul 27, 2019)

1974 Pete Yorn, American musician (Musicforthemorningafter), born in Pompton Plains, New Jersey


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 27, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1917 Moses Rascoe, American blues singer, born in Windsor, North Carolina (d. 1994)


Those are some righteous lyrics. I guess when you're an obscure legend, tuning the guitar is optional.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 27, 2019)

I always thought P J Proby [?} wrote this, but the chorus sounds like it could be Moses Rascoe.


----------



## too larry (Jul 27, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I always thought P J Proby [?} wrote this, but the chorus sounds like it could be Moses Rascoe.


Written by Jim Ford, Lolly Vegas, Pat Vegas. It does sound like they might have heard Moses' song.


She got on a TV show with that. And that was before there were 10K channels searching for content.


----------



## too larry (Jul 27, 2019)

PJ did a pretty good job on it really.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 27, 2019)

too larry said:


> PJ did a pretty good job on it really.


You can only take that 'ol scooby doo' bit so far, it seems.


----------



## too larry (Jul 29, 2019)

1916 Charlie Christian, American jazz guitarist (d. 1942)


----------



## too larry (Jul 29, 2019)

1946 Neal Doughty, Evansville IN, rock keyboardist (Reo Speedwagon)


----------



## too larry (Jul 29, 2019)

*




Geddy Lee*
1953 Geddy Lee, lead vocalist/bassist (Rush-Tom Sawyer), born in Toronto, Ontario


----------



## too larry (Jul 29, 2019)

1959 John Sykes, English rock guitarist (Thin Lizzy-Blue Murder), born in Reading, England


----------



## too larry (Jul 29, 2019)

1966 Martina McBride, country singer


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 29, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1916 Charlie Christian, American jazz guitarist (d. 1942)


That guy had chops. Any info how he died. Was only 26.


----------



## too larry (Jul 30, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> That guy had chops. Any info how he died. Was only 26.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charlie_Christian


From wiki wiki:

*Health and death[edit]*
In the late 1930s Christian contracted tuberculosis,[25] and in early 1940 he was hospitalized for a short period in which the Goodman group was on hiatus because of Goodman's back trouble. Goodman was hospitalized in the summer of 1940 after a brief stay at Santa Catalina Island, California, where the band stayed when they were on the West Coast.[21]


Proposed grave site for Christian at Gates Hill Cemetery, Bonham, Texas
Christian returned home to Oklahoma City in late July 1940 and returned to New York City in September 1940. In early 1941, Christian resumed his hectic lifestyle, heading to Harlem for late-night jam sessions after finishing gigs with the Goodman Sextet and Orchestra in New York City. In June 1941 he was admitted to Seaview, a sanitarium on Staten Island in New York City. He was reported to be making progress, and _Down Beat_magazine reported in February 1942 that he and Cootie Williams were starting a band.[26]

After a visit to the hospital that same month by the tap dancer and drummer Marion Joseph "Taps" Miller, Christian declined in health. He died March 2, 1942, at the age of 25. He was buried in an unmarked grave in Bonham, Texas. A Texas State Historical Commission Marker and headstone were placed in Gates Hill Cemetery in 1994. The location of the historical marker and headstone was disputed, and in March 2013, Fannin County, Texas, recognized that the marker was in the wrong spot and that Christian is buried under the concrete slab.[27]


----------



## too larry (Jul 30, 2019)

1918 Joe Daley, American jazz tenor, clarinet and flute player, born in Salem, Ohio (d. 1994)


----------



## too larry (Jul 30, 2019)

1936 Buddy [George] Guy, American blues guitarist (Stone Crazy), born in Lettsworth, Louisiana


----------



## too larry (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jul 30, 2019)

1945 David Sanborn, American jazz saxophonist (David Letterman Show), born in Tampa, Florida


----------



## too larry (Jul 30, 2019)

1946 Jeffrey Hammond-Hammond, English rock bassist (Jethro Tull), born in Blackpool, Lancashire, England


----------



## too larry (Jul 30, 2019)

1958 Kevin Mahogany, American jazz vocalist (Double Rainbow), born in Kansas City, Missouri (d. 2017)


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 30, 2019)

My favorite version of my favorite Tull tune.
*A Song For Jeffrey (Live in Stockholm 1969) - Jethro Tull*
*



*


----------



## too larry (Aug 1, 2019)

1922 Maria Cole [née Hawkins], American jazz singer and wife of Nat King Cole, born in Boston, Massachusetts (d. 2012)


----------



## too larry (Aug 1, 2019)

1931 Ramblin' Jack Elliott, American folk singer, born in Brooklyn, New York


----------



## too larry (Aug 1, 2019)

1942 Jerry Garcia, American rock musician (Grateful Dead), born in San Francisco, California (d. 1995)


----------



## too larry (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Aug 1, 2019)

1943 Geoffrey Britton, British rock drummer (Paul McCartney & Wings), born in Lewisham, South East London


----------



## too larry (Aug 1, 2019)

1946 Raymond "Boz" Burrell, British rock musician (King Crimson, Bad Company), born in Holbeach, Lincolnshire (d. 2006)


----------



## too larry (Aug 1, 2019)

1947 Rick Anderson, American actor and rock bassist (Tubes), born in St. Paul, Minnesota


----------



## too larry (Aug 1, 2019)

1947 Rick Coonce, American rock drummer (Grass Roots), born in Los Angeles, California (d. 2011)


----------



## too larry (Aug 1, 2019)

1953 Robert Cray, American blues singer and songwriter (1987 Grammy), born in Columbus, Georgia


----------



## too larry (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Aug 1, 2019)

1958 Rob Buck, American musician (10,000 Maniacs), born in Jamestown, New York (d. 2000)


----------



## too larry (Aug 1, 2019)

1959 Joe Elliott, English heavy metal vocalist (Def Leppard-Hysteria, Rock of Ages), born in Sheffield, South Yorkshire


----------



## too larry (Aug 1, 2019)

1964 Adam Duritz, American musician (Counting Crows), born in Baltimore, Maryland


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 1, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1959 Joe Elliott, English heavy metal vocalist (Def Leppard-Hysteria, Rock of Ages), born in Sheffield, South Yorkshire


Just a kinda fan of these guys, but I _love _this acoustic one. Visit it often for a shot of adrenaline and good vibes.


----------



## too larry (Aug 1, 2019)

A good cut for sure. I was a big fan of the unplugged series. Some good music was made.


----------



## too larry (Aug 3, 2019)

*Tony Bennett*
1926 Tony Bennett, American singer (I Left My Heart in San Francisco), born in Queens, New York


----------



## too larry (Aug 3, 2019)

1941 Beverly Lee, American singer (Shirelles-Soldier Boy), born in Passaic, New Jersey
Boomer Bill {college of rock and roll knowledge} was talking about this song last night.


----------



## too larry (Aug 3, 2019)

1949 Morris "B. B." Dickerson, American bassist (War, Low Rider, Outlaw), born in Torrence, California


----------



## too larry (Aug 3, 2019)

1951 Johnny Graham, American guitarist and singer (Earth Wind & Fire), born in Louisville, Kentucky


----------



## too larry (Aug 3, 2019)

1959 Martin Atkins, English drummer (Nine Inch Nails), born in Coventry


----------



## too larry (Aug 3, 2019)

1961 Lee Rocker [Leon Drucker], American rock bassist (Stray Cats-Gonna Ball), born in Long Island, New York


----------



## too larry (Aug 3, 2019)

963James Hetfield, American heavy metal rocker(Metallica), born in Downey, California


----------



## too larry (Aug 3, 2019)

1963 Ed Roland, American singer-songwriter (Collective Soul), born in Stockbridge, Georgia


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Aug 5, 2019)

1907 Ernestine "Tiny" Davis, jazz vocalist/trumpeter


----------



## too larry (Aug 5, 2019)

1942 Rick Huxley, English guitarist (Dave Clark 5-Glad All Over), born in Dartford, England (d. 2013)


----------



## too larry (Aug 5, 2019)

1947 Rick Derringer [Ricky Dead Zehringer], American guitarist, songwriter and producer (The McCoys), born in Fort Recovery, Ohio


----------



## too larry (Aug 5, 2019)

1960 Calvin Hayes, British musician (Johnny Hates Jazz)

1960 Mike Nocito, American rocker (Johnny Hates Jazz), born in Wiesbaden, West Germany


----------



## too larry (Aug 5, 2019)

1965 Jeff Coffin, American musician (Bela Fleck & the Flecktones), born in Massachusetts


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 6, 2019)

I got to know Pat McDonald in '87 over the course of a couple of months. Not trying to hijack your cool thread @too larry , I just knew this one. Him and his wife [at the time] Barbara K were great people to hang out with. Smart and funny.


----------



## too larry (Aug 6, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I got to know Pat McDonald in '87 over the course of a couple of months. Not trying to hijack your cool thread @too larry , I just knew this one. Him and his wife [at the time] Barbara K were great people to hang out with. Smart and funny.


Feel free to add. I take a day off once in a while anyway.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 6, 2019)

too larry said:


> Feel free to add. I take a day off once in a while anyway.


And what a great day it is to sub.

Gerri Halliwell, b 1972, and my second favorite Spice babe.


----------



## too larry (Aug 6, 2019)

1930 Abbey Lincoln [Anna Wooldridge], African-American civil rights activist, jazz vocalist, songwriter and actress (Nothing But a Man), born in Chicago, Illinois (d. 2010)


----------



## too larry (Aug 6, 2019)

1937 Charlie [Charles Edward] Haden, American jazz double-bassist (Liberation Music Orchestra), born in Shenandoah, Iowa (d. 2014)


----------



## too larry (Aug 6, 2019)

1953 Pat MacDonald, rocker (Timbuk 3)
Always liked this song.


----------



## too larry (Aug 6, 2019)

*




Geri Horner*
1972 Geri Horner [Halliwell], British pop singer"Ginger Spice" (Spice Girls), born in Watford, England


----------



## too larry (Aug 6, 2019)

On the birthday site I use, the big dogs get their own page. Just a click away.

https://www.onthisday.com/music/birthdays.php

*Geri Horner*





Featureflash Photo Agency / Shutterstock.com

Full Name: Geraldine Halliwell
Profession: Singer

Nationality: 

British
Why Famous: Geri Horner or Geri Halliwell as she was known before her marriage was a member of the British girls group the Spice Girls. 

The Spice Girls are the most successful girls group ever, and have sold over 85 million records worldwide. While in the Spice Girls Geri was nicknamed "Ginger Spice" in reference to her hair color.

Born: August 6, 1972
Birthplace: Watford, Hertfordshire, United Kingdom 
Age: 46 years old

Chinese Zodiac: Rat 
Star Sign: Leo


*Married Life*

2015-05-15 Former Spice Girl Geri Halliwell (42) weds F1 racing team boss Christian Horner (41) in Bedfordshire, England
*Events in the Life of Geri Horner*

1996-07-08 British girls group the Spice Girls release their debut single "Wannabe" in the UK
1996-11-04 British girls group the Spice Girls release their debut album "Spice", goes on to sell 23 million copies
1997-12-08 8th Billboard Music Awards: LeAnn Rimes & Spice Girls win
1997-12-15 "Spice World" movie directed by Bob Spiers and starring girl group the Spice Girls premieres in the UK
1998-01-26 25th American Music Awards: Spice Girls & Babyface win
2018-11-05 Spice Girls announce a new tour but without "Posh Spice", Victoria Beckham


----------



## too larry (Aug 6, 2019)

2015-05-15 Former Spice Girl Geri Halliwell (42) weds F1 racing team boss Christian Horner (41) in Bedfordshire, England
She is at a lot of the F1 races. Sky Sports have the American rights now, and all the commentators must be Spice Girl fans. They talk about her a lot when she's at the track.


----------



## too larry (Aug 8, 2019)

1920 James "Jimmy" Witherspoon, American jump blues singer (Ain't Nobody's Business), born in Gurdon, Arkansas (d. 1997)


----------



## too larry (Aug 8, 2019)

1932 Mel Tillis [Lonnie Melvin Tillis], American country singer (Who's Julie, M-M-Mel), born in Pahokee, Florida (d. 2017)


----------



## too larry (Aug 8, 2019)

1942 Jay David, rocker (Dr Hook & Medicine Show)


----------



## too larry (Aug 8, 2019)

1950 Willie Hall, American drummer (Blues Brothers Band), born in Memphis, Tennessee


----------



## too larry (Aug 8, 2019)

1961 The Edge, [Dave Evans], rock guitarist (U2-I Will Follow), born in London, England


----------



## too larry (Aug 8, 2019)

1961 Rikki Rockett, American drummer (Poison-Every Rose Has a Thorn), born in Mechanicsburg, Pennsylvania


----------



## too larry (Aug 9, 2019)

1947 Barbara Mason, American singer (Yes, I'm Ready)


----------



## too larry (Aug 9, 2019)

1963 Whitney Houston, American singer (One Moment in Time, Bodyguard), born in Newark, New Jersey (d. 2012)


----------



## too larry (Aug 9, 2019)

1970 Arion Salazar, American musician (Third Eye Blind)


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Aug 10, 2019)

1909 Leo Fender, inventor (Fender guitars including the Stratocaster), born in Anaheim California (d. 1991)


----------



## too larry (Aug 10, 2019)

1928 Eddie Fisher, American singer (Oh My Papa, Lady of Spain), born in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania (d. 2010)


----------



## too larry (Aug 10, 2019)

1928 Jimmy Dean, American country music singer, television host, actor, and businessman (Jimmy Dean Show, Diamonds are Forever), born in Plainview, Texas (d. 2010)


----------



## too larry (Aug 10, 2019)

1941 George Bellamy, English rocker (The Tornados), born in Sunderland, England


----------



## too larry (Aug 10, 2019)

1943 Ronnie Spector, [Veronica Bennett], American singer (Be My Little Baby), born in NYC, New York


----------



## too larry (Aug 10, 2019)

1947 Ian Anderson, Scottish-born musician, singer, and songwriter (Jethro Tull), born in Fife, Scotland


----------



## too larry (Aug 10, 2019)

1949 Gene Johnson, Sugar Grove Pa, singer (Diamond Rio-Meet in the Middle)


----------



## too larry (Aug 10, 2019)

1961 Jon Farriss, Australian rock vocalist/drummer (INXS-Kiss the Dirt)


----------



## too larry (Aug 10, 2019)

1984 Cyrille Aimée, French jazz singer (Let's Get Lost), born in Samois-sur-Seine, Fontainebleau


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 10, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1947 Ian Anderson, Scottish-born musician, singer, and songwriter (Jethro Tull), born in Fife, Scotland


Early Tull ....yowza. This clip is crisp and clean. Superb from 1970.


----------



## too larry (Aug 11, 2019)

1904 Jess Stacy, jazz pianist, born in Bird's Point, Missouri (d. 1995)


----------



## too larry (Aug 11, 2019)

1926 Johnny Van Derrick, jazz violinist


----------



## too larry (Aug 11, 2019)

1942 Mike Huggs, rock drummer (Manfred Mann) [or 3/11/40]


----------



## too larry (Aug 11, 2019)

1943 Denis Payton, English rock musician (Dave Clark Five - Glad All Over), born in London (d. 2006)


----------



## too larry (Aug 11, 2019)

1943 James Kale, rocker (Guess Who)


----------



## too larry (Aug 11, 2019)

1950 Erik Brann, rock guitarist (Iron Butterfly) (d. 2003), born in Boston, Massachusetts


----------



## too larry (Aug 11, 2019)

1952 Bob Mothersbaugh, AKA Bob 1, American Musician (DEVO)


----------



## too larry (Aug 11, 2019)

1957 Richie Ramone [Richard Reinhardt], American rock drummer (Ramones), born in Passaic, New Jersey


----------



## too larry (Aug 11, 2019)

1976 Ben Gibbard, American musician (Death Cab for Cutie, The Postal Service)


----------



## too larry (Aug 12, 2019)

1925 Earl Coleman, American jazz singer, born in Port Huron, Michigan (d. 1995)


----------



## too larry (Aug 12, 2019)

1927 Porter Wagoner, country singer, discovered Dolly Parton (Y'All Come), (d. 2007)


----------



## too larry (Aug 12, 2019)

1929 Buck Owens, [Alvis Edgar], Sherman Texas, country singer (Hee Haw)


----------



## too larry (Aug 12, 2019)

1949 Mark Knopfler, British musician (Dire Straits), born in Glasgow, Scotland


----------



## too larry (Aug 12, 2019)

1954 Pat Metheny, jazz guitarist (As Wichita Falls)


----------



## too larry (Aug 12, 2019)

1961 Roy Hay, guitarist (Culture Club-Do You Really Want to Hurt Me)


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 12, 2019)

*Anna Maria Jopek and Pat Metheny - This is not America*

*



*


----------



## too larry (Aug 13, 2019)

1913 Anna Mae Winburn, African American band leader of all female band (International Sweethearts of Rhythm), born in Port Royal, Tennessee (d. 1999)


----------



## too larry (Aug 13, 2019)

1930 Don Ho [Donald Tai Loy Ho], Chinese-American musician (Tiny Bubbles), born in Honolulu, Hawaii (d. 2007)


----------



## too larry (Aug 13, 2019)

Sorry for the sing-along. Rushed for time and minimal screening.


----------



## too larry (Aug 13, 2019)

1951 Dan Fogelberg, American rocker (Same Old Lang Syne), born in Peoria, Illinois (d. 2007)


----------



## too larry (Aug 13, 2019)

1952 Hughie Thomasson, American musician and singer (Outlaws), born in Buchanan, Virginia (d. 2007)


----------



## too larry (Aug 14, 2019)

1907 Stanley Adams, American lyricist and songwriter (What a Diff'rence a Day Makes), born in Manhattan, New York (d. 1994)
Here sang by Amy Winehouse. . . .


----------



## too larry (Aug 14, 2019)

1940 Darrell George "Dash" Crofts, American singer (Seals & Crofts-Summer Breeze), born in Cisco, Texas


----------



## too larry (Aug 14, 2019)

1941 David Crosby, rocker (Crosby, Stills & Nash-Southern Cross), born in Los Angeles, California


----------



## too larry (Aug 14, 2019)

1942 Son [Frank] Seals, American blues musician (Nothing But the Truth), born in Osceola, Arkansas (d. 2004)


----------



## too larry (Aug 14, 2019)

1945 Steve Martin, American comedian, musician, author and actor (Parenthood, Jerk, Roxanne), born in Waco, Texas


----------



## too larry (Aug 14, 2019)

1946 Larry Graham Jr., American bass guitar player (Graham Central Station, Sly and the Family Stone), born in Beaumont, Texas


----------



## too larry (Aug 14, 2019)

1948 Terry Adams, American piano player and composer (NRBQ - Me And The Boys), born in Louisville, Kentucky


----------



## too larry (Aug 14, 2019)

1970 Kevin Rene Cadogan, American singer-songwriter (Third Eye Blind), born in Oakland, California


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 14, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1946 Larry Graham Jr., American bass guitar player (Graham Central Station, Sly and the Family Stone), born in Beaumont, Texas


Great pick; one of my favorite Sly tunes. Unfortunately Larry Graham isn't in it. 



too larry said:


> 1941 David Crosby, rocker (Crosby, Stills & Nash-Southern Cross), born in Los Angeles, California


For me, Crosby wrote the majority of the most interesting CSN [ and Y] songs, by far had the best voice, and an unequaled ability to sing mid range harmony. If I had to make due listening to one artist's catalog, I'd probably go with Crosby. Or Mike Patton. [Gary Stewart...lol] Cros will leave behind a unique legacy of making superb music without and with people who refuse to have anything to do with him in his later years.

Be sure to check out Carly @2:30 ...and I bet you didn't know Jerry Springer could sing bottom harmony .






I've oftened wandered if Crosby was such a prick to band mates because he grew tired of lowering himself to mere mortal standards. Nash nearly ruins this at the end, but try as he may.....just a superb Crosby moment. I could do an entire thread on the 'Cros.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 15, 2019)

1951 Bobby Caldwell, American drummer/songwriter born in NYC, New York - Captain Beyond **** [ king of trips ]


----------



## too larry (Aug 15, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Great pick; one of my favorite Sly tunes. Unfortunately Larry Graham isn't in it. . . . . . . . . .


I'm surprised it doesn't happen more often. A time killing hobby when time is short. . . . . . 

Thanks for the side boob tip. I wouldn't have listened to the whole thing.


----------



## too larry (Aug 15, 2019)

1925 Billy Pinkney, American rock bassist and vocalist (Drifters), born in Dalzell, South Carolina (d. 2007)


----------



## too larry (Aug 15, 2019)

1925Oscar Peterson, Canadian jazz pianist and composer, born in Montreal, Quebec (d. 2007)


----------



## too larry (Aug 15, 2019)

1942 Peter York, British rock drummer (Spencer Davis Group), born in Redcar, Yorkshire


----------



## too larry (Aug 15, 2019)

1948 Charles Thomas "Tom" Johnston, American guitarist and vocalist (The Doobie Brothers), born in Visalia, California


----------



## too larry (Aug 15, 2019)

1950 Thomas "Tommy" Aldrich, American rock-metal drummer (Black Oak Arkansas), born in Pearl, Mississippi


----------



## too larry (Aug 15, 2019)

1950 Tommy Aldridge, American heavy metal and hard rock drummer (Ozzy-Diary of a Mad Man), born in Jackson, Mississippi


----------



## too larry (Aug 15, 2019)

I saw this while looking for rock and roll content for 'on the day' thread.

*The College of Rock and Roll Knowledge*
12 hrs ·
One of Rock and Roll's all time great drummers, Tommy Aldridge has 69 candles on his birthday cake today. Tommy is noted for his work with numerous bands and artists since the 1970s, such as Black Oak Arkansas, Pat Travers Band, Ozzy Osbourne, Gary Moore, Whitesnake/David Coverdale, Ted Nugent, Thin Lizzy and d'Thumbs.

In the early 1970s, Aldridge began playing original music with Alley Keith in the Florida Panhandle. Inspired by drummers such as Louis Bellson and Sam Woodyard, he started using a double-bass setup and became an early pioneer of the hard rock double-bass style of drumming. He soon gained notability as the drummer of southern rock group Black Oak Arkansas, recording several albums with the band between 1972 and 1976. Not happy with the band's heavy use of hashish, Aldridge attempted to leave. He was forced to sneak away in the middle of the night and subsequently "hide out in Chicago" upon leaving Black Oak Arkansas, as the band's management wasn't keen on giving him his contractual freedom. It was during this time that Tommy joined up with Cliff Johnson and future Cheap Trick bassist Pete Comita to form the band d'Thumbs. d'Thumbs were a wildly popular band in Chicago, but due to pending lawsuits, they couldn't go anywhere. After one and a half years the lawsuits ended, and he was free to record again. Aldridge then spent 1978 to 1981 with the Pat Travers Band, recording five albums over that time.

Upon parting ways with Travers in 1981, Aldridge moved to the UK where he began working with Gary Moore, recording the Dirty Fingers album in 1981. Through Moore he met guitarist Randy Rhoads and eventually joined him in Ozzy Osbourne's band. Aldridge has stated that working with Rhoads in Osbourne's band was one of the "musical highlights" of his life. Rhoads stated of Aldridge in late 1981 that "he was always my favorite drummer", stating that he was "knocked out" by the drummer after seeing him perform with Black Oak Arkansas on television in the 1970s. Aldridge appeared on Osbourne's Bark at the Moon album in 1983 as well as a pair of live albums (Speak of the Devil and Tribute) before leaving the band in 1983.

Soon after, Aldridge, along with bassist and former Ozzy Osbourne-bandmate Rudy Sarzo, joined forces with guitar/keyboard virtuoso Tony MacAlpine to form a short-lived project called MARS. Close friends, Aldridge and Sarzo then both joined Whitesnake, a band who were then touring in support of the highly successful Whitesnake album. Aldridge and Sarzo then performed on the band's follow-up album, Slip of the Tongue, released in 1989. Announcing he was going to take a break from the music industry, Whitesnake frontman David Coverdale put the band on indefinite hiatus after the tour.

Following his stint in Whitesnake, Aldridge played in the band Manic Eden, with his former Whitesnake bandmates Adrian Vandenberg and Sarzo. The line-up also included former Little Caesar vocalist Ron Young.

During the 1990s Aldridge worked with numerous acts ranging from Motörhead to Ted Nugent.

From 2002 Aldridge toured with Whitesnake alongside David Coverdale (vocals), Doug Aldrich (guitar), Reb Beach (guitar), Marco Mendoza/Uriah Duffy (bass) and Timothy Drury (keyboards). Aldridge left Whitesnake in 2007 to pursue alternate musical endeavours.

From 2007 to 2009, Aldridge was touring with Thin Lizzy alongside Scott Gorham, John Sykes and Marco Mendoza. The latter part of his drum solo in this Thin Lizzy tour includes a "hands-only" percussion piece where he plays snare, tomtoms, and cymbals without sticks as he also did while touring with Black Oak Arkansas, Pat Travers, Ozzy Osbourne and Whitesnake.

The guy can play…

Happy Birthday Tommy!!! The picture below is a rare shot of Tommy when he was in d'Thumbs. Ok when he was in hiding.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 18, 2019)

1943 Billy J Kramer, rock vocalist


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 18, 2019)

1945 Ian Gillan, English heavy metal and rock singer


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 18, 2019)

1939 Ginger [Peter] Baker, England


----------



## too larry (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Aug 19, 2019)

1918 James George "Jimmy" Rowles, jazz pianist


----------



## too larry (Aug 19, 2019)

1951 John Deacon, British pop-rock guitarist (Queen), born in Leicester, England


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 19, 2019)

Gosh. You wouldn't think I'd have missed Queen.




Or...would you?


----------



## too larry (Aug 20, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Gosh. You wouldn't think I'd have missed Queen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I almost scrolled right by him myself. I know a lot more about John Deacon than I did this time yesterday. It seems he is beloved.

https://www.musicradar.com/news/queens-john-deacon-is-a-true-bass-hero


----------



## too larry (Aug 20, 2019)

1926 Frank Rosolino, American jazz trombonist (The Frank Rosolino Sextet), born in Detroit, Michigan (d. 197


----------



## too larry (Aug 20, 2019)

1934 Sneaky Pete Kleinow, American country-rock musician (Flying Burrito Brothers), born in South Bend, Indiana (d. 2007)
From wiki wiki:

*Peter E.* "*Sneaky Pete*" *Kleinow* (August 20, 1934 – January 6, 2007) was an American country-rock musician, songwriter, and motion picture special effects artist. He is best known as a member of the band the Flying Burrito Brothers and as a session musician for such artists as Neil Young, Joan Baez, Jackson Browne, The Byrds, Joe Cocker, Rita Coolidge, Eagles, The Everly Brothers, George Harrison, The Steve Miller Band, Joni Mitchell, The Rolling Stones, Ringo Starr, Stevie Wonder, Spencer Davis, Linda Ronstadt and many others.


----------



## too larry (Aug 20, 2019)

1935 Justin Tubb, American country singer (Grand Ole Opry), born in San Antonio, Texas (d. 199


----------



## too larry (Aug 20, 2019)

1940 John Lantree, English rocker (The Honeycombs), born in Newbury, Berkshire


----------



## too larry (Aug 20, 2019)

1942 Isaac Hayes, American musician and composer (Shaft), born in Covington, Tennessee (d. 200


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 20, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1934 Sneaky Pete Kleinow, American country-rock musician (Flying Burrito Brothers), born in South Bend, Indiana (d. 2007)
> From wiki wiki:
> 
> *Peter E.* "*Sneaky Pete*" *Kleinow* (August 20, 1934 – January 6, 2007) was an American country-rock musician, songwriter, and motion picture special effects artist. He is best known as a member of the band the Flying Burrito Brothers and as a session musician for such artists as Neil Young, Joan Baez, Jackson Browne, The Byrds, Joe Cocker, Rita Coolidge, Eagles, The Everly Brothers, George Harrison, The Steve Miller Band, Joni Mitchell, The Rolling Stones, Ringo Starr, Stevie Wonder, Spencer Davis, Linda Ronstadt and many others.


Shots of Pete in this clip illustrate why he was nicknamed 'Sneaky'.


----------



## too larry (Aug 20, 2019)

*




Robert Plant*

1948 Robert Plant, English rock vocalist (Led Zeppelin), born in West Bromwich, England


----------



## too larry (Aug 20, 2019)

1949 Phil Lynott, Irish rock musician (Thin Lizzy), born in Dublin, Ireland (d. 1986)


----------



## too larry (Aug 20, 2019)

1952 John Hiatt, American singer and songwriter (Have a Little Faith in Me), born in Indianapolis, Indiana


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 20, 2019)

The first Plant solo lp was pretty special, a large part due to guitar extraordinaire Robbie Blunt. A real nice change from LZeppo.


----------



## too larry (Aug 20, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> The first Plant solo lp was pretty special, a large part due to guitar extraordinaire Robbie Blunt. A real nice change from LZeppo.


I enjoyed his Honeydrippers years too.


----------



## too larry (Aug 21, 2019)

1904 [William] Count Basie, jazz musician and band leader ( "One O'Clock Jump"), born in Red Bank, New Jersey (d. 1984)


----------



## too larry (Aug 21, 2019)

1938Kenny Rogers, singer (Through the Years), born in Houston, Texas


----------



## too larry (Aug 21, 2019)

1947 Carl Giammarese, American rock guitarist (Buckinghams), born in Chicago, Illinois


----------



## too larry (Aug 21, 2019)

1952 Joe Strummer, British lead singer of the punk band "The Clash" (Rock the Casbah), born in Ankara, Turkey (d. 2002)


----------



## too larry (Aug 21, 2019)

1952 Glenn Hughes, British bassist and vocalist (Finders Keepers/Trapeze/Deep Purple), born in Cannock, Staffordshire, England


----------



## too larry (Aug 21, 2019)

1954 Steve Smith, rock drummer (Journey), born in Los Angeles, California


----------



## too larry (Aug 21, 2019)

1988Kacey Musgraves, American country singersongwriter (Golden Hour), born in Golden, Texas


----------



## too larry (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 21, 2019)

Hadn't thought about these guys for a good while. Can't tell you how many people me and my room mates turned on to the Medusa LP. Definitely Free inspired, or the other way around.


----------



## too larry (Aug 22, 2019)

1917 John Lee Hooker, American blues guitarist (Boogie Chillen), born in Clarksdale, Mississippi (d. 2001)


----------



## too larry (Aug 22, 2019)

1938 Dale Hawkins, American rock singer and songwriter (Susie Q), born in St. Mary Parish, Louisiana (d. 2010)


----------



## too larry (Aug 22, 2019)

1947 Donna Godchaux, American rocker (Grateful Dead), born in Florence, Alabama


----------



## too larry (Aug 22, 2019)

1958 Vernon Reid, English-born American musician (Living Colour), born in London


----------



## too larry (Aug 22, 2019)

1961 Debbi Peterson, rock drummer (Bangles-Eternal Flame), born in Los Angeles, California


----------



## too larry (Aug 22, 2019)

1967 Layne Staley, American rock singer and guitarist (Alice in Chains-Dirt), born in Kirkland, Washington (d. 2002)


----------



## too larry (Aug 22, 2019)

1973 Howie Dorough, American singer (Backstreet Boys), born in Orlando, Florida


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 22, 2019)

This band never needed the "for a girl band" tag. They were flat out good. You can hit 'play', or just admire the still shot of Vicki and Susanna. But hit play.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Aug 23, 2019)

1912 Gene Kelly, American actor (An American in Paris, Going My Way) and dancer (Singin' in the Rain), born in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania (d. 1996)


----------



## too larry (Aug 23, 2019)

1913 Bob Crosby, American jazz singer and bandleader (Bob-Cats), born in Spokane, Washington (d. 1993)


----------



## too larry (Aug 23, 2019)

1917 Tex Williams, American country-western singer, born in Ramsey, Illinois (d. 1985)


----------



## too larry (Aug 23, 2019)

I think Tex had issues.


----------



## too larry (Aug 23, 2019)

1932 Mark Russell, American political satirist and pianist (Real People), born in Buffalo, New York


----------



## too larry (Aug 23, 2019)

1946 Keith Moon, English rock drummer (Who-I'm A Boy), born in London, England (d. 197


----------



## too larry (Aug 23, 2019)

1949 Rick Springfield [Richard Lewis Springthorpe], Australian singer (Zoot, Speak to the Sky), born in Balmain, New South Wales


----------



## too larry (Aug 23, 2019)

1961 Dean DeLeo, American guitarist (Stone Temple Pilots), born in Montclair, New Jersey


----------



## too larry (Aug 23, 2019)

1970 Brad Mehldau, American jazz pianist, born in Jacksonville, Florida


----------



## too larry (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 23, 2019)

too larry said:


> I think Tex had issues.


Don't be quick to dismiss the voices of experience, amigo.


----------



## too larry (Aug 24, 2019)

1905 Arthur "Big Boy" Crudup, American blues singer, songwriter and guitarist (That's Alright), born in Forest, Mississippi (d. 1974)


----------



## too larry (Aug 24, 2019)

1938 David Freiberg, American rock bassist (Quicksilver Messenger), born in Boston, Massachusetts


----------



## too larry (Aug 24, 2019)

1943 John Cipollina, American rock guitarist (Quicksilver Messenger Service), born in San Francisco, California (d. 1989)
I guess this saved on band birthday parties.


----------



## too larry (Aug 24, 2019)

1945 Ken Hensley, English songwriter and rock keyboardist (Blackfoot, Uriah Heep), born in Plumstead, England


----------



## too larry (Aug 24, 2019)

1951 Danny Joe Brown, American singer (Molly Hatchet), born in Jacksonville, Florida (d. 2005)


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 24, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1945 Ken Hensley, English songwriter and rock keyboardist (Blackfoot, Uriah Heep), born in Plumstead, England


Uriah Heep's Salisbury LP was, and still is, a terrific LP. I had no idea Hensley joined Blackfoot. What an odd collaboration !

No idea why they pantomined the original Uriah Heep track here, but that aside, a great track.





Salisbury was recorded and released in *1971 !! *To this day, it completely blows me away. *Mick Box* pulls 4 terrific guitar solos in the middle, *David Byron *does perhaps his best vocal - simply a masterpiece !! If no one ever listens to another post I make, please light your joint and give this a listen fo realz.


----------



## too larry (Aug 24, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Uriah Heep's Salisbury LP was, and still is, a terrific LP. I had no idea Hensley joined Blackfoot. What an odd collaboration !
> 
> No idea why they pantomined the original Uriah Heep track here, but that aside, a great track.
> 
> ...


I didn't realize David Byron was in the band. So I looked. . . . Lots of other folks came and went too.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uriah_Heep_(band)

*Uriah Heep* are an English rock band formed in London in 1969. Its current lineup since 2013 has been lead and rhythm guitarist Mick Box, keyboardist Phil Lanzon, lead vocalist Bernie Shaw, drummer Russell Gilbrook, and bassist Davey Rimmer. Of this lineup, Box is the only remaining original member. Throughout many lineup changes, the band has included many notable musicians, such as vocalists David Byron, John Lawton, John Sloman, Peter Goalby and Steff Fontaine, bassists Gary Thain, Trevor Bolder, John Wetton, Bob Daisley and John Jowitt, drummers Nigel Olsson, Lee Kerslake and Chris Slade, and keyboardists Ken Hensley and John Sinclair.

Over the course of their 50-year career, Uriah Heep have released twenty-five studio albums, two albums composed of re-recorded material, eighteen live albums and thirty-nine compilation albums. Twelve of the band's studio albums have made it to the UK Albums Chart (_Return to Fantasy_ reached No. 7 in 1975) while of the fifteen _Billboard_ 200 Uriah Heep albums _Demons and Wizards_ was the most successful (#23, 1972).[1] In the late 1970s the band had massive success in Germany, where the "Lady in Black" single was a big hit.[2][3]

The band maintains a significant following and performs at arena-sized venues in the Balkans, Germany, Japan, the Netherlands, Russia and Scandinavia. They have sold over 45 million albums worldwide with over 4 million sales in the U.S,[4] where its best-known songs include "Easy Livin'", "The Wizard", "Sweet Lorraine", and "Stealin'".


----------



## too larry (Aug 24, 2019)

Can't light up due to too many customers in the building, but a good tune.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 24, 2019)

Ken Hensley on lead vocals.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 24, 2019)

too larry said:


> Can't light up due to too many customers in the building, but a good tune.


I feel you bro, but I'm lit, on on a roll.  You've got a great experience waiting for after work, should you so choose. 

I mean...come on !


----------



## too larry (Aug 24, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I feel you bro, but I'm lit, on on a roll.  You've got a great experience waiting for after work, should you so choose.
> 
> I mean...come on !


One end of the building cleared out, so I was able slip out to the cookshed for a safety meeting. I'm not a big fan of smoking when there are folks in the building, but I'm also not a big fan of skipping my after lunch smoke.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 24, 2019)

too larry said:


> One end of the building cleared out, so I was able slip out to the cookshed for a safety meeting. I'm not a big fan of smoking when there are folks in the building, but I'm also not a big fan of skipping my after lunch smoke.


I'll tell you, amigo, there are some magical musical moments in my lifetine that I cannot be doing anything else but listening....absorbing, ya know? In all these years since I first heard it in the late 70s, I never play the title track Salisbury unless I've cleared the next 17 minutes of everything. So much goodness in that track, and most every note ingrained in my memory bank. Doesn't matter. Same for a large part of the LP.


----------



## too larry (Aug 24, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I'll tell you, amigo, there are some magical musical moments in my lifetine that I cannot be doing anything else but listening....absorbing, ya know? In all these years since I first heard it in the late 70s, I never play the title track Salisbury unless I've cleared the next 17 minutes of everything. So much goodness in that track, and most every note ingrained in my memory bank. Doesn't matter. Same for a large part of the LP.


My sister had the Demons and Wizards LP. {which I just figured out by looking at cover art on Google} I think I have some UH, but no clue which albums {CD's}.

When I have the time to devote to it, I'll give it a whirl.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 25, 2019)

1951 Rob Halford, English heavy metal singer-songwriter (Judas Priest - Got Another Thing), born in Sutton Coldfield, England


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 25, 2019)

1949 Gene Simmons [Chaim Witz], Israeli-American rock guitarist (KISS, Rock and Roll All Nite), born in Tirat Carmel, Israel


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 25, 2019)

1961 Billy Ray Cyrus, american country singer (Achy Breaky Heart), born in Flatwoods, Kentucky


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 25, 2019)

*Vivian Patrick Campbell* (born 25 August 1962) is a Northern Irish rock guitarist. He came to prominence in the early 1980s as a member of Dio, and has been a member of Def Leppard since 1992 (replacing Steve Clark after his death.) Campbell has also worked with Thin Lizzy, Whitesnake, Sweet Savage, Trinity, Riverdogs, and Shadow King.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 25, 2019)

1942 Walter Williams, American rock vocalist (O'Jays-Use to Be My Girl), born in Canton, Ohio
so...which one is walter?


----------



## sdd420 (Aug 25, 2019)

Its alright but I prefer yes


----------



## too larry (Aug 26, 2019)

1903 Jimmy Rushing, US blues singer


----------



## too larry (Aug 26, 2019)

1949 Leon Redbone [Dickran Gobalian], American blues and jazz musician (Seduced, Theme to Mr. Belvedere), born in Nicosia, Cyprus (d. 2019)


----------



## too larry (Aug 26, 2019)

1952 Billy Rush, rocker (Asbury Jukes)


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 26, 2019)

1944 Tim Bogert, American musician (Vanilla Fudge), born in NYC, New York


----------



## too larry (Aug 27, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> 1944 Tim Bogert, American musician (Vanilla Fudge), born in NYC, New York


*The College of Rock and Roll Knowledge*
11 hrs · 
Legendary bassist Tim Bogert is celebrating his 75th birthday today. Tim is best known as a founding member of Vanilla Fudge, Cactus and Beck, Bogert & Appice.

Besides his music, Tim also played a big part in the roll of another well known band. On Dec. 26, 1968, Vanilla Fudge was headlining a concert in Denver. Their agent wanted to put a new band on the bill, but the promoter didn't see the need for it and didn't want to change anything. To make the promoter go along with letting the band play the show, which by the way was their first concert in North America, Tim, along with fellow Vanilla Fudge bandmates Carmine Appice, Mark Stein and Vince Martell told the promoter they would pay half the costs for the new band to play on the show. The new band was Led Zeppelin.

How many of you have seen Tim play live in one of the bands he was in?

Happy Birthday Tim!!!! Thanks for your music and your decisions.


----------



## too larry (Aug 27, 2019)

1937 Alice Coltrane [née McLeod], American jazz musician (Journey in Satchidananda), born in Detroit, Michigan (d. 2007)


----------



## too larry (Aug 27, 2019)

1939 Edward Patten, American soul singer (Gladys Knight & the Pips), born in Atlanta, Georgia (d. 2005)


----------



## too larry (Aug 27, 2019)

1940 Warren Harding "Sonny" Sharrock, American jazz guitarist


----------



## too larry (Aug 27, 2019)

1942 Daryl Dragon, American keyboardist (Captain & Tennille), born in Pasadena, California


----------



## too larry (Aug 27, 2019)

1956 Glen Matlock, rock bassist (Sex Pistols)


----------



## too larry (Aug 27, 2019)

1979 Sarah Neufeld, Canadian musician (Arcade Fire)


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 27, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1939 Edward Patten, American soul singer (Gladys Knight & the Pips), born in Atlanta, Georgia (d. 2005)


They appeared on a Richard Pryor show, which had a tight budget.


----------



## too larry (Aug 27, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> They appeared on a Richard Pryor show, which had a tight budget.


Too funny.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 27, 2019)

1953 Alex Lifeson, rock guitarist (Rush), born in Toronto, Ontario


----------



## too larry (Aug 29, 2019)

1920 Charlie "Bird" Parker, American jazz saxophonist, born in Kansas City, Kansas (d. 1955)


----------



## too larry (Aug 29, 2019)

1942 Sterling Morrison, American musician (Velvet Underground), born in East Meadow, New York (d. 1995)


----------



## too larry (Aug 29, 2019)

1943 Richard Halligan, American rock vocalist (Blood Sweat & Tears), born in Troy, New York


----------



## too larry (Aug 29, 2019)

1945 Chris Copping, English rock bassist (Procol Harum), born in Middleton, Lancashire, England


----------



## too larry (Aug 29, 2019)

1953 Rick Downey, American rock drummer and vocalist (Blue Oyster Cult)


----------



## too larry (Aug 29, 2019)

1954 Chet Catallo, American jazz guitarist (Spyro Gyra-Morning Dance), born in Rochester, New York

1954 Julio Fernandez, Cuban jazz guitarist (Spyro Gyra-Morning Dance), born in Havana, Cuba


----------



## too larry (Aug 29, 2019)

1958 Michael Jackson, American recording artist and King of Pop (Thriller, Bad), born in Gary, Indiana (d. 2009)


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 29, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1953 Rick Downey, American rock drummer and vocalist (Blue Oyster Cult)


I met Rick when he was the lighting director during a BOC tour I hauled equipment on, aka 'a back'. Helluva nice guy that was pressed into service as the drummer during a later tour when the band fired founding member Albert Bouchard. [ look up cool dude in any dictionary to see a pic of Albert ]. I made several trips to NY to hang out and party with Rick. The best of times.

http://blueoystercult.com/History/Rick.html

edit- he'd be the first to tell you he was never a vocalist.


----------



## too larry (Aug 29, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I met Rick when he was the lighting director during a BOC tour I hauled equipment on, aka 'a back'. Helluva nice guy that was pressed into service as the drummer during a later tour when the band fired founding member Albert Bouchard. [ look up cool dude in any dictionary to see a pic of Albert ]. I made several trips to NY to hang out and party with Rick. The best of times.
> 
> http://blueoystercult.com/History/Rick.html
> 
> edit- he'd be the first to tell you he was never a vocalist.


Cool. I only saw BOC once. In a show with Kansas.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 29, 2019)

too larry said:


> Cool. I only saw BOC once. In a show with Kansas.


I recall you saying you were blown away. A 'life changing moment' I think were your words.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 30, 2019)

1935 John Phillips, American singer and guitarist (Mama & Papas-California Dreaming), born in Parris Island, South Carolina (d. 2001)
*The Mamas & Papas "Got A Feeling" U.S. TV 1966*


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 30, 2019)

1941 John McNally, English rock guitarist and vocalist (Searchers), born in Liverpool, England


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 30, 2019)

1945 David Schiff, American composer, born in New York City


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 30, 2019)

1944 Charles Colbert, American rocker (American Breed), born in Chicago, Illinois


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 30, 2019)

1943 David Henry Maslanka, American composer, born in New Bedford, Massachusetts (d. 2017)


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 30, 2019)

1919 Kitty Wells, American country singer (Grand Ole Opry), born in Nashville, Tennessee (d. 2012)


----------



## too larry (Aug 31, 2019)

1939 Jerry Allison, Hillsboro Tx, rock drummer (Buddy Holly & Crickets)


----------



## too larry (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Aug 31, 2019)

1945 Bob Welch, rock vocalist/guitarist (Fleetwood Mac-Oh Well), (d. 2012)
{I did not know BW was dead}


----------



## too larry (Aug 31, 2019)

1945 [George Ivan] "Van" Morrison, Northern Irish singer-songwriter (Astral Weeks, Moondance), born in Bloomfield, Belfast


----------



## too larry (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Aug 31, 2019)

1948 Rudolf Schenker, German rock guitarist (Scorpions-Virgin Killer), born in Hildesheim, Germany


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 1, 2019)

1946Barry Gibb, English singer-songwriter (The Bee Gees), born in Douglas, Isle of Man


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 2, 2019)

1953 John Zorn, American musician
*John Zorn - The Ballad of Hank McCain (Vocal Ft. Mike Patton)*
*



*


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 2, 2019)

1957 Steve Porcaro, rock drummer/vocalist (Toto-Roseanna, Africa), born in Los Angeles, California


----------



## too larry (Sep 3, 2019)

1915 Memphis Slim [John Len Chatman] American blues musician ("Every Day I Have the Blues"), born in Memphis, Tennessee (d. 198


----------



## too larry (Sep 3, 2019)

1925 Hank Thompson, American country music singer (The Brazos Valley Boys), born in Waco, Texas (d. 2007)


----------



## too larry (Sep 3, 2019)

1934 Freddie King, American blues singer (Hideaway), born in Gilmer, Texas (d. 1976)


----------



## too larry (Sep 3, 2019)

1942 Al Jardine, American guitarist and singer (Beach Boys-Surfin, In My Room), born in Lima, Ohio


----------



## too larry (Sep 3, 2019)

1945 George Biondo, American rock musician (Steppenwolf), born in Brooklyn, New York


----------



## too larry (Sep 3, 2019)

1955Steve Jones, rock guitarist (Sex Pistols), born in London, England


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 3, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1945 George Biondo, American rock musician (Steppenwolf), born in Brooklyn, New York


In early 1970, Biondo replaced St. Nicholas a second time[6] when he joined Steppenwolf for the recording of _Steppenwolf 7_, contributing lead vocals on "Fat Jack" and co-lead vocals on "Foggy Mental Breakdown" and the chart-hit, "Who Needs Ya'"


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 3, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1942 Al Jardine, American guitarist and singer (Beach Boys-Surfin, In My Room), born in Lima, Ohio


 Jardine is the band's rhythm guitarist and middle-range harmony vocalist. He first sang lead on "Christmas Day," on 1964's _The Beach Boys' Christmas Album_ and followed shortly after with the Number 1 hit "Help Me, Rhonda".


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 4, 2019)

1944 Gene Parsons, American rock drummer (The Byrds, Flying Burrito Brothers), born in Morongo Valley, California


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 4, 2019)

1951 Martin Chambers, English rock drummer (Pretenders), born in Hereford, United Kingdom


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 4, 2019)

1960 Kim Thayil, American guitarist (Soundgarden, Probot), born in Seattle, Washington


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 4, 2019)

1970 Igor Cavalera, Brazilian musician (Sepultura), born in Belo Horizonte, Brazil
*Sepultura ft. Mike Patton - Roots Bloody Roots*
*



*


----------



## too larry (Sep 5, 2019)

1907 Sunnyland Slim [Albert Luandrew], American blues pianist, born in Vance, Mississippi (d. 1995)


----------



## too larry (Sep 5, 2019)

1939 John Stewart, American rocker (Kingston Trio-Fire in the Wind), born in San Diego, California


----------



## too larry (Sep 5, 2019)

1945 Al Stewart, Scottish rocker (Year of the Cat), born in Glasgow, Scotland


----------



## too larry (Sep 5, 2019)

1946 Freddie Mercury, British singer-songwriter(Queen - We are Champions), born in Stone Town, Sultanate of Zanzibar (d. 1991)


----------



## too larry (Sep 5, 2019)

1946 Loudon Wainwright III, American vocalist (April Fool's Day Morn), born in Chapel Hill, North Carolina


----------



## too larry (Sep 5, 2019)

1947 Buddy Miles, American rock drummer (The Electric Flag), born in Omaha, Nebraska (d. 200






From the college of rock and roll knowledge fb page:

George Allen Miles, Jr. would have been celebrating his 72nd birthday today. You will know him better as Buddy Miles. He was a founding member of The Electric Flag, a member of Jimi Hendrix's Band of Gypsys, founder and leader of The Buddy Miles Express and later, the Buddy Miles Band. In addition to Jimi Hendrix, Miles played and recorded with Carlos Santana, Mike Bloomfield, and others.

Buddy was an incredible drummer and image on stage. But did you also know that he sang lead vocals on the popular "California Raisins" claymation TV commercials and recorded two California Raisins R&B albums.

We lost Buddy on Feb. 26, 2008.

Happy Birthday Buddy. Thanks for the music.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 6, 2019)

*




Roger Waters*
1943 Roger Waters [George Roger Waters], English rock bassist and vocalist (Pink Floyd]


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 6, 2019)

1961 Scott Travis, American musician (Judas Priest), born in Norfolk, Virginia


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 6, 2019)

1971 Dolores O’Riordan, Irish musician and singer-songwriter (The Cranberries, Zombie, Linger), born in Ballybricken, County Limerick, Ireland (d. 201


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 6, 2019)

1954 Banner Thomas, American rocker (Molly Hatchet), born in Orange Park, Florida (d. 2017)


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 7, 2019)

1920 Al Caiola, American guitarist (Bonzanza theme), born in Jersey City (d. 2016)


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 7, 2019)

*




Chrissie Hynde*

1951 Chrissie Hynde, American rocker (The Pretenders), born in Akron, Ohio


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 8, 2019)

Where you b @too larry ?

1932Patsy Cline, American country singer (Crazy), born in Winchester, Virginia (d. 1963)

It takes about 20 seconds to fall madly in love with this.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 8, 2019)

1942 Brian Cole, American rock vocalist and bassist (Association), born in Tacoma, Washington (d. 1972)

A heroin overdose at 30 yrs old. Along comes Charley.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 8, 2019)

1942 Sal Valentino [Salvatore Willard Spampinato], American rock musician (the Beau Brummels), born in San Francisco, California


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 8, 2019)

1945 Kelly Groucutt, English musician ( Electric Light Orchestra ), born in Coseley, England (d. 2009)

1945 Ron "Pigpen" McKernan, American rocker (Grateful Dead), born in San Bruno, California (d. 1973)


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 8, 2019)

1946 Dean Daughtry, American rock keyboardist (Atlanta Rhythm Section), born in Kinston, Alabama
1979Pink [Alecia Beth Moore], American singer (Get the Party Started, Just Like a Pill), born in Abington Township, Pennsylvania
1960 David Steele, English musician (The Beat, Fine Young Cannibals), born in Birmingham, England
1958 Michael Lardie, American musician (Night Ranger), born in Anchorage, Alaska


----------



## too larry (Sep 9, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Where you b @too larry ?


I had no wifi on Saturday. I had a 14 hour workday, so read an actual book.


----------



## too larry (Sep 9, 2019)

1941 Otis Redding, American singer-songwriter (Sittin' On the Dock of the Bay), born in Dawson, Georgia (d. 1967)


----------



## too larry (Sep 9, 2019)

1946 Doug Ingle, rock vocalist/keyboards (Iron Butterfly), born in Omaha, Nebraska


----------



## too larry (Sep 9, 2019)

1950 John McFee, Santa Cruz California, rock guitarist (Doobie Brothers)


----------



## too larry (Sep 9, 2019)

1952 David Stewart, rock guitarist (Eurtyhmics-Here Comes the Rain Again)


----------



## too larry (Sep 10, 2019)

1939 Artie Tripp, rocker (Mothers Of Invention)


----------



## too larry (Sep 10, 2019)

1942 Danny Hutton, Irish rock vocalist (Three Dog Night)


----------



## too larry (Sep 10, 2019)

1945 Jose Feliciano, Lares, Puerto Rican singer/songwriter (Light my Fire)


----------



## too larry (Sep 10, 2019)

1949 Barriemore Barlow, rocker (Jethro Tull)

Not much video from '71-75. This was just before he left the first time.


----------



## too larry (Sep 10, 2019)

1950 Joe Perry, Lawrence, Massachusetts, American rock guitarist (Aerosmith-Walk this Way)


----------



## too larry (Sep 10, 2019)

1955 Pat Mastelotto, rock drummer (Mr Mister, King Crimson)


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 10, 2019)

*No Substitute For Arrogance*
*



*


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 11, 2019)

1938 Charles Patrick, American rocker (The Monotones)


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 11, 2019)

1945 Leo Kottke, American guitarist (Ice Water, Greenhouse), born in Athens, Georgia


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 11, 2019)

1946 Dennis Tufano, American rock guitarist and vocalist (The Buckinghams), born in Chicago, Illinois


----------



## too larry (Sep 12, 2019)

1931 George Jones, American country singer (Golden Rings, Oh Lonesome Me), born in Saratoga, Texas (d. 2013)


----------



## too larry (Sep 12, 2019)

1944Barry White, American singer (Love's Theme), born in Galveston, Texas (d. 2003)


----------



## too larry (Sep 12, 2019)

1949 Tony Stevens, English rocker (Foghat, Savoy Brown), born in London


----------



## too larry (Sep 12, 2019)

1952 Gerry Beckley, American rock vocalist and guitarist (America-Daisy Jane), born in Fort Worth, Texas


----------



## too larry (Sep 12, 2019)

1952 Neil Peart, Canadian musician and drummer (Rush-A Farewell to Kings), born in Hamilton, Ontario, Canada


----------



## too larry (Sep 12, 2019)

1966 Ben Folds, American singer and songwriter (Ben Folds Five), born in Winston-Salem, North Carolina


----------



## too larry (Sep 12, 2019)

1981Jennifer Hudson, American actress and singer (Dreamgirls), born in Chicago, Illinois


----------



## too larry (Sep 12, 2019)

*The College of Rock and Roll Knowledge*
11 hrs · 
If Dickie Peterson was still with us, he would have been celebrating his 73rd birthday today. Some of you will remember Dickie as the bassist and lead singer for the band Blue Cheer. Blue Cheer has been credited by many as the first "Heavy Metal" band.

Dickie's birth names was Richard Allan Peterson. Besides his work with Blue Cheer, he also recorded two solo albums: Child of the Darkness and Tramp.

Peterson cited Otis Redding as a significant influence. He credited his brother, the late Jerry Peterson, as being his lifelong musical influence. Jerry was one of the lead guitarists in the initial lineup of Blue Cheer (the other being Leigh Stephens) and played with various formations of the band in later years.

Peterson spent much of the past two decades preceding his death based in Germany, playing with Blue Cheer and other groups on occasion. In 2001 and 2002, Peterson played, principally in Germany, with Mother Ocean, a group he formed that included former Blue Cheer guitarist Tony Rainier, as well as brother Jerry Peterson.

Throughout his life, Peterson's relationship to music had been all-consuming. Peterson provided the following self-description: "I've been married twice, I’ve had numerous girlfriends, and they’ll all tell you that if I’m not playing music I am an animal to live with. ...Music is a place where I get to deal with a lot of my emotion and displaced energy. I always only wanted to play music, and that’s all I still want to do."

In his early life Peterson was a user of various drugs and was a heroin addict for a number of years. In 2007, Peterson said he believed LSD and other similar drugs can have positive effects, but that he and other members of Blue Cheer "took it over the top". He had ceased much of his drug use by the mid-1970s, and stopped drinking ten years before his death.

Blue Cheer has been considered a pioneering band in many genres. Peterson did not consider that the band belonged to any particular genre: "People keep trying to say that we’re heavy metal or grunge or punk, or we’re this or that. The reality is, we’re just a power trio, and we play ultra blues, and it’s rock ‘n roll. It’s really simple what we do."

Dickie died on October 12, 2009 in Erkelenz, Germany at the age of 63 from liver cancer, after prostate cancer spread throughout his body.

Neil Peart, the drummer for RUSH, who shares the same birthday as Dickie,said in tribute to Peterson:

Dickie Peterson was present at the creation — stood at the roaring heart of the creation, a primal scream through wild hair, bass hung low, in an aural apocalypse of defiant energy. His music left deafening echoes in a thousand other bands in the following decades, thrilling some, angering others, and disturbing everything — like art is supposed to do.

Happy Birthday Dickie. Thank you for the music and the ideas.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 12, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1949 Tony Stevens, English rocker (Foghat, Savoy Brown), born in London


----------



## too larry (Sep 12, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


>


Thanks. I was on full skate mode today.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 12, 2019)

too larry said:


> Thanks. I was on full skate mode today.


Foghat opened for BOC for a handful of shows in late '81 that was a must see show. Both bands at the top of their game.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 13, 2019)

1911 Bill Monroe, American singer known as the "Father of Bluegrass" (Blue Moon of Kentucky), born in Rosine, Kentucky (d. 1996)


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 13, 2019)

1925 Mel Tormé, American singer (The Velvet Fog) and composer (The Christmas Song), born in Chicago, Illinois (d. 1999)
the velvet fog


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 13, 2019)

1944 Peter Cetera, American lead singer (Chicago-25 or 6 to 4, Old Days), born in Chicago, Illinois
that bass !


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 13, 2019)

1949 Craig McGregor, American rocker (, born in Sioux City, Iowa


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 13, 2019)

1952 Randy Jones, American musician (The Village People), born in Raleigh, North Carolina


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 13, 2019)

1952 Don Was [Don Edward Fagenson], American singer (Was (Not Was)), born in Detroit, Michigan
an all time great song


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 13, 2019)

1957 Vinny Appice, American rock drummer (Black Sabbath), born in Brooklyn, New York

1961 Dave Mustaine, American musician (ex-Metallica, Megadeth), born in La Mesa, California


----------



## too larry (Sep 14, 2019)

1947 Jon Bauman, American singer (Sha Na Na), born in Queens, New York

{was there 8 or 9 folks in sha na na? one of them seems to be having a birthday every couple of weeks}


----------



## too larry (Sep 14, 2019)

1949 Steve Gaines, American rock vocalist and guitarist (Lynyrd Skynyrd), born in Seneca, Missouri (d. 1977)

1949 Edward "Ed" King, American psychedelic rock musician (Strawberry Alarm Clock, Lynyrd Skynyrd), born in Glendale, California (d. 201

*The College of Rock and Roll Knowledge*
7 hrs · 
Two of the members of Lynyrd Skynyrd shared the same birthday. The late Ed King and the late Steve Gaines. They were both born on Sept. 14, 1949.

Before joining Skynyrd, Ed King was in the band Strawberry Alarm Clock (Incense and Peppermints). Steve got into Skynyrd when his big sister Cassie Gaines, who was one of the bands backup singers suggested him when they needed a guitarist. Both Steve and Cassie were killed when the bands airplane crashed on Oct. 20, 1977. Steve was only 28 years old.

We just lost Ed King on Aug. 22. He was 68 years old.

The music these two made………..

Happy 70th Birthday Ed and Steve.

RIP Ed. RIP Steve. Wish both of you and Steve's sister were still playing with the band.


----------



## too larry (Sep 14, 2019)

1950 Paul Kossoff, British rock guitarist (Free), born in London, England (d. 1976)


----------



## too larry (Sep 14, 2019)

1955 Steve Berlin, American saxophonist, keyboardist and record producer (Los Lobos, Top Jimmy & the Rhythm Pigs), born in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania


----------



## too larry (Sep 14, 2019)

1966 Mike Cooley, American guitarist (Drive-By Truckers), born in Tuscumbia, Alabama


----------



## too larry (Sep 14, 2019)

1983Amy Winehouse, British singer (Stronger Than Me, Rehab), born in London (d. 2011)

*The College of Rock and Roll Knowledge*
8 hrs · 
If she were still with us, Amy Winehouse would have been celebrating her 36th birthday today.

For many of us older 'rockers', we never really got into her music but we still can. Amy was one of the few that could use her voice as an instrument.

There are some that will say Amy wasn't Rock and Roll. In our opinion, she was one of the greatest voices / talents that there ever was. But then again, we had a personal influence.

Yes, Amy had her demons as many uber-talented people do. Amy was only 27 when she passed on July 23rd of 2011. That damned 27 Club.

Happy Birthday Amy. RIP. Thank you for what you left us.

Here's one of our personal favorites. We still remember the first time we saw her in concert. She was in a princess custom along with the Ashby girls. She was maybe 8…...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDsU4L15Ip8


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 14, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1947 Jon Bauman, American singer (Sha Na Na), born in Queens, New York
> 
> {was there 8 or 9 folks in sha na na? one of them seems to be having a birthday every couple of weeks}


aka Bowser


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 14, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1950 Paul Kossoff, British rock guitarist (Free), born in London, England (d. 1976)


Kossoff was known for his minimalism. No wasted notes. Click play below.

On a related note, lead singer Paul Rogers, later of Bad Company, actually made a great record once in his career. Every single track on this album is terrific, but this is the best of the lot. You definitely feel the weight.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 14, 2019)

1948 Fred "Sonic" Smith, American guitarist (MC5), born in West Virginia (d. 1994)


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 14, 2019)

1944 Joey Heatherton, American dancer and actress (Bluebeard), born in Rockville Center, New York
Close enough.


----------



## too larry (Sep 15, 2019)

1903 Roy Acuff, Maynardville Tenn, country musician (Hee Haw)


----------



## too larry (Sep 15, 2019)

1942 Lee Dorman, American bassist (Iron Butterfly), born in St. Louis, Missouri


----------



## too larry (Sep 15, 2019)

1952 Kelly Keagy, rock vocalist (Night Ranger)


----------



## too larry (Sep 15, 2019)

1967 Jerry Dixon, heavy metal bassist (Warrant-Cherry Pie)


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 15, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1903 Roy Acuff, Maynardville Tenn, country musician (Hee Haw)


Dizzy Dean used to break into Wabash Cannonball during his baseball broadcasts.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 15, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1942 Lee Dorman, American bassist (Iron Butterfly), born in St. Louis, Missouri


Even more significant, Dorman was the bass player and back up vocalist on THE monumental trip album of all time.


----------



## too larry (Sep 16, 2019)

1915 Cy Walter, American jazz pianist (Three's Company), born in Minneapolis, Minnesota (d. 196


----------



## too larry (Sep 16, 2019)

1924 Lauren Bacall, American actress and singer named the 20th greatest female star of classic Hollywood cinema (Dark Passage, Key Largo), born in Staten Island, New York (d. 2014)


----------



## too larry (Sep 16, 2019)

1925 [Riley B.] B.B. King, American blues guitarist and singer (The Thrill is Gone), born in Itta Bena, Mississippi (d. 2015)


----------



## too larry (Sep 16, 2019)

1925 Charlie Byrd, American jazz and bossa nova guitarist (Desfinado), born in Suffolk, Virginia (d. 1999)


----------



## too larry (Sep 16, 2019)

1941 Joe Butler, American rock vocalist and drummer (Lovin' Spoonful), born in Glen Cove, New York


----------



## too larry (Sep 16, 2019)

1942 Bernie Calvert, English rock bassist (Hollies), born in Brierfield, England


----------



## too larry (Sep 16, 2019)

1944 Betty Kelly, American rocker (Martha Reeves & Vandellas), born in Attalla, Alabama


----------



## too larry (Sep 16, 2019)

1948 Kenney Jones, English rock drummer and vocalist (Small Faces, The Who), born in London, England


----------



## too larry (Sep 16, 2019)

1948 Ron Blair, American rock bassist (Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers), born in San Diego, California


----------



## too larry (Sep 16, 2019)

1953 Earl Klugh, American jazz pianist and guitarist, born in Detroit, Michigan


----------



## too larry (Sep 17, 2019)

1923Hank Williams, American country singer (Cold, Cold Heart, Hey Good Lookin'), born in Mount Olive, Alabama (d. 1953)


----------



## too larry (Sep 17, 2019)

1926 Bill Black, band leader and bassist who worked with Elvis, born in Memphis, Tennessee (d. 1965)


----------



## too larry (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Sep 17, 2019)

1939 Lamonte McLemore, American rock vocalist (5th Dimension), born in St Louis, Missouri


----------



## too larry (Sep 17, 2019)

1950 Fee Waybill, Ohaha Neb, rocker (Tubes)


----------



## too larry (Sep 17, 2019)

1952 Steve Sanders, Richland Ga, country singer (Oak Ridge Boys-Elvira)


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 18, 2019)

1933 Jimmie F. Rodgers [James Frederick], American singer and guitarist (Jimmie Rodgers Show, Honey Comb), born in Camas, Washington

*Oh Oh I'm Falling in Love Again*
*



*


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 18, 2019)

1933 Jimmie F. Rodgers [James Frederick], American singer and guitarist (Jimmie Rodgers Show, Honey Comb), born in Camas, Washington


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Sep 19, 2019)

1941 "Mama" Cass Elliot, American rock vocalist (Mamas & The Papas), born in Baltimore, Maryland (d. 1974)




Ellen Naomi Cohen, better know as Mama Cass of The Mamas & The Papas, would have turned 78 years old today. Cass had, without a doubt the strongest of the 4 voices of the group. (Not knocking Denny Doherty by any means).

Cass was a major influence on many people who, after watching and listening to her, realized that anything was possible for anyone.

Cass passed away in London on July 29, 1974 of a heart attack. There have been stories that she choked on a ham sandwich, which could not be farther from the truth. She died of heart failure. She was staying at her friend Harry Nilsson's flat when she died. (A few years later, The Who's Keith Moon would die in the same room, in the same bed at the same age as Cass was, 32).

We think of the music she would have made if she hadn't left us so young.

When you think of Mama Cass, what is the first song of hers that comes to your mind?

Happy Birthday Cass. We'll dream a little dream of you.


----------



## too larry (Sep 19, 2019)

1947 Lol Creme [Lawrence Creme], English rock vocalist and guitarist (10cc), born in Prestwich, Lancashire, England


----------



## too larry (Sep 19, 2019)

1958 Lita Ford, English-American vocalist (Kiss Me Deadly, Runaways), born in London, England

She was a Runaway at 16 years old and she has had a hit record with Ozzy Osbourne. Of course we are talking about Lita Ford who has 61 candles on her birthday cake today.

Lita joined up with The Runaways giving them the guitar power they needed. Towards the end of the band, the members were disagreeing on which music direction to take with Lita just wanting to rock and Joan Jett wanting to do more punk.

When Lita signed up with manager Sharon Osbourne, her career really took of. Then she took about 15 years off to raise her two sons. She's back and she's rocking!

Happy Birthday Lita!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 19, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1947 Lol Creme [Lawrence Creme], English rock vocalist and guitarist (10cc), born in Prestwich, Lancashire, England


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 19, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1947 Lol Creme [Lawrence Creme], English rock vocalist and guitarist (10cc), born in Prestwich, Lancashire, England


"It's been 8 o'clock for years."


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 19, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1947 Lol Creme [Lawrence Creme], English rock vocalist and guitarist (10cc), born in Prestwich, Lancashire, England


"I need some head ____
Just a little bit of head _____
Take me to your bed _____
Show me some leg ____ "
I need the rest, oh Lord, I need the rest"


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 19, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1947 Lol Creme [Lawrence Creme], English rock vocalist and guitarist (10cc), born in Prestwich, Lancashire, England


"your life is over [ so is mine ] "

This one is extra cool Cool COOL !

"It's not a good omen when goldfish commit suicide." - Mr Blint


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 19, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1947 Lol Creme [Lawrence Creme], English rock vocalist and guitarist (10cc), born in Prestwich, Lancashire, England


So far ahead of their time. Definitely ahead of Bohemian Rhapsody.
*UNE NUIT A PARIS (One Night In Paris) 1975 by 10cc*


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 19, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1947 Lol Creme [Lawrence Creme], English rock vocalist and guitarist (10cc), born in Prestwich, Lancashire, England


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 19, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1947 Lol Creme [Lawrence Creme], English rock vocalist and guitarist (10cc), born in Prestwich, Lancashire, England


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 20, 2019)

1934 Leonard Cohen, Canadian writer and singer-songwriter (Death of Ladies Man), born in Montreal, Quebec (d. 2016)


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 20, 2019)

1947 Donald "Don" Felder, American rock musician and songwriter (Eagles), born in Gainesville, Florida


----------



## too larry (Sep 21, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Fixed it for ya.


I knew you would. Thanks. Not my area of expertise.


----------



## too larry (Sep 21, 2019)

1932 Don Preston, American rock musician (Mothers Of Invention), born in Flint, Michigan


----------



## too larry (Sep 21, 2019)

1934Leonard Cohen, Canadian writer and singer-songwriter (Death of Ladies Man), born in Montreal, Quebec (d. 2016)


----------



## too larry (Sep 21, 2019)

1936 James "Sunny" Murray, American jazz musician and drummer, born in Idabel, Oklahoma (d. 2017)


----------



## too larry (Sep 21, 2019)

1943 David Hood, American bassist and trombonist (Muscle Shoals Rhythm Section, Traffic), born in Sheffield, Alabama {and daddy of Drive-by Truckers front man, Patterson Hood}


----------



## too larry (Sep 21, 2019)

1947 Donald "Don" Felder, American rock musician and songwriter (Eagles), born in Gainesville, Florida

And now a small book by Boomer Bill, part 1. . . . .

*The College of Rock and Roll Knowledge*
5 hrs · 
Don Felder has 72 candles on his birthday cake today. You will probably remember Don the most from his time with the Eagles, but there is a lot more to him. Here is an edited wikipedia post on Don:

Don Felder was born in Gainesville, Florida on September 21, 1947. He was first attracted to music after watching Elvis Presley live on The Ed Sullivan Show. He acquired his first guitar when he was about ten years old, which he has stated he exchanged with a friend at the five-and-dime for a handful of cherry bombs. A self-taught musician, he was heavily influenced by rock and roll. At the age of fifteen he started his first band, the Continentals with friend Stephen Stills.

Around that time, he met Bernie Leadon, who later became one of the founding members of the Eagles. Leadon replaced Stephen Stills in the Continentals, which eventually changed its name to the Maundy Quintet.

Felder and Leadon both attended Gainesville High School in Gainesville, Florida. In the 1967 Gainesville High School yearbook, the Maundy Quintet is pictured next to another Gainesville High student and his early band, Tom Petty and the Epics. Felder gave Petty guitar lessons at a local music shop for about 18 months, at which time Felder also learned how to play slide guitar from Duane Allman. The Maundy Quintet recorded and released a 45 rpm single on the Tampa-based Paris Tower label in 1967, which received airplay in north-central Florida.

After the Maundy Quintet broke up, Felder went to Manhattan, New York City with a band called Flow, which released a self-titled improvisational rock fusion album in 1970. After Flow broke up, Felder moved to Boston, where he got a job in a recording studio. There, through his friendship with Leadon, he met the rest of the Eagles in 1972 while they were on their first tour. In 1973, Felder moved to Los Angeles where he was hired as guitar player for a tour by David Blue, replacing David Lindley who was touring with Crosby & Nash. He helped Blue put together a tour, during which they opened at a few Crosby and Nash shows in November 1973 and for Neil Young at the opening of the Roxy Theatre. Once again, Felder replaced Lindley, this time in Crosby & Nash's band when Lindley fell ill. He would also jam from time to time with the Eagles in their rehearsal space. In 1974 he featured on the Michael Dinner album The Great Pretender.


----------



## too larry (Sep 21, 2019)

part 2

In early January 1974, Felder was called by the Eagles to add slide guitar to their song "Good Day in Hell" and some guitar licks to "Already Gone". The following day he was invited to join the band. The band started moving away from their initial country rock style in the direction of rock. On the band's fourth album, 'One of These Nights,' Felder sang lead vocal on the song "Visions" (the only song to have him singing lead), which he co-wrote with Don Henley, and arranged the title track's distinctive guitar solo and bass line. After founding member Bernie Leadon quit in 1975 following the tour to support the album, Joe Walsh joined the band. Felder had previously jammed with fellow guitar player Walsh while Leadon was still a member of the Eagles, and together as dual guitar leads they would eventually become one of rock music's most memorable onstage partnerships. Felder also doubled on banjo, mandolin and pedal steel guitar on future tours, all of which were previously handled by Leadon.

The first album the Eagles released after the lineup change was Hotel California, which became a major international bestseller. Felder submitted "16 or 17 tracks" that resulted in the songs "Victim of Love" and the album's title track, "Hotel California". The latter would become the band's most successful recording. However, friction arose during the recording sessions when Felder insisted on singing the lead vocals on "Victim of Love" after claiming that he had been promised the lead vocal, but Henley has denied that any promises were made and despite a desire to write and sing more songs, Felder was outvoted by both Henley and Glenn Frey. According to Henley, Felder asking to sing "Victim of Love" is the equivalent of Henley asking to play lead guitar on "Hotel California" and they did let Felder have a turn at recording the lead vocals, but nobody was satisfied with the results, so band manager Irving Azoff took Felder out for a meal while Henley erased Felder's lead vocal and replaced it with his own lead vocals for the final release. According to Walsh, Felder never forgave them for the snub and Felder said it was initially a bitter pill to swallow because he believed that Henley had stolen the song from him, but he has since said that there is no way to argue with his lead vocal compared to that of Henley. He would never again sing any subsequent lead vocals for the rest of his tenure in the band.

After the release of Hotel California and the tour that followed, the Eagles found themselves under tremendous pressure to repeat this success and tensions were exacerbated by alcohol, cocaine and other mind-altering substances. Bassist Randy Meisner quit the band after the tour due to exhaustion and he was replaced by former Poco bassist Timothy B. Schmit, who had also replaced him in that band. Nevertheless, the fighting did not end with the addition of the mild-mannered Schmit, but rather it intensified during the recording of The Long Run, which took a staggering 18 months to complete, and Felder and Frey were especially hostile to each other; despite respecting each other's musical abilities, they did not get along personally and this led to animosity and minor physical fights. Viewing Henley and Frey as too controlling and arrogant, Felder sarcastically called them "the Gods" and believed that they did not treat him respectfully. In addition, he was also dissatisfied with not getting enough of his music onto the records and felt like nothing more than a glorified sideman, but this discontent would manifest not just in recording sessions, but also to the extent of ensuring he got as big a hotel suite as everyone else on tour.

According to Henley, Felder attempted to gain more control by co-opting Walsh so frequently that it was the pair up against himself and Frey when the band was dividing into factions and even Henley and Frey began to have their differences, thus causing the band to break up.

At a concert in Long Beach, California for Senator Alan Cranston on July 31st, 1980, known as the "Long Night at Wrong Beach", things hit breaking point when the animosity between Felder and Frey boiled over before the show began after Felder said, "You're welcome – I guess" to Cranston and his wife, thus offending Frey. He angrily confronted Felder and the pair began to threaten beatings throughout the show. Felder recalls Frey telling him during "Best of My Love," "I'm gonna kick your ass when we get off the stage." After the concert, Felder smashed, according to Frey, "his cheapest guitar". The Eagles disbanded shortly thereafter.

Sparked by the success of the tribute album Common Thread: The Songs of the Eagles, the Eagles (including Felder) regrouped 14 years later for a concert aired on MTV, which resulted in a new album Hell Freezes Over in 1994. For the live MTV performance, the band's signature song "Hotel California" was rearranged into an acoustic version and Felder kicked off the set by performing it with a new, flamenco-style intro.

Felder performed (with all current and former band members) the hits "Take It Easy" and "Hotel California" at the band's 1998 induction into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame in Manhattan, New York City. He continued as a member of the Eagles until 2001.

On February 6, 2001, Felder was fired from the Eagles. He responded by filing two lawsuits alleging wrongful termination, breach of implied-in-fact contract, and breach of fiduciary duty, reportedly seeking $50 million in damages. Felder alleged that from the 1994 Hell Freezes Over tour onward, Henley and Frey had "insisted that they each receive a higher percentage of the band's profits," whereas the money had previously been split in five equal portions. Felder also accused them of coercing him into signing an agreement under which Henley and Frey would receive three times more of the Selected Works: 1972–1999 proceeds than would Felder. This box set, released in November 2000, has sold approximately 267,000 copies and earned over $16 million.

Fast forward to today. Don is still touring and if you ever get a chance to see him perform, well let's just say it is mandatory attendance at The College of Rock and Roll Knowledge.

Happy Birthday Don!!!


----------



## too larry (Sep 21, 2019)

1967 Tyler Stewart, Canadian drummer and vocalist (Barenaked Ladies), born in Toronto, Ontari


----------



## too larry (Sep 22, 2019)

1957Nick Cave, Australian singer-songwriter (Bad Seeds-Murder Ballads), born in Warracknabeal, Victoria


----------



## too larry (Sep 22, 2019)

1958 Joan Jett [Larkin], American singer (Blackhearts-I Love Rock 'n Roll), born in Wynnewood, Pennsylvania


----------



## too larry (Sep 22, 2019)

1949 David Coverdale, English singer (Whitesnake, Deep Purple), born in Saltburn-by-the-Sea, England

*The College of Rock and Roll Knowledge*
5 hrs · 
Former Deep Purpleand current Whitesnake singer Whitesnake/David Coverdale has 68 candles on his birthday cake.

When we were doing a little research on David for this post we found one thing that we found very impressive. In 1982, when Whitesnake was very hot, David walked away from music. It was more important to him to take care of his daughter who was ill.

Happy Birthday David!!!!!! You know what is important!! And what is your favorite song David sang?


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 22, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1957Nick Cave, Australian singer-songwriter (Bad Seeds-Murder Ballads), born in Warracknabeal, Victoria

















*Nick Cave, Kylie Minogue, Shane MacGowan, Blixa Bargeld, Mick Harvey - Death is not the end*


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 22, 2019)

1957 Johnette Napolitano, rocker (Concrete Blonde)


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 22, 2019)

1953 Richard Fairbrass, English singer and bassist (Right Said Fred), born in Kingston upon Thames, England

*the greatest song of all time





*


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 22, 2019)

1964 Marq Torien, rocker (Bullet Boys-For Love of Money)
*the greatest song of all time*


----------



## too larry (Sep 23, 2019)

1926John Coltrane, jazz saxophonist and composer (Blue Train), born in Hamlet, North Carolina (d. 1967)


----------



## too larry (Sep 23, 2019)

1930Ray Charles [Robinson], American singer and pianist who pioneered soul music (Georgia on My Mind, Mess Around), born in Albany, Georgia (d. 2004)


----------



## too larry (Sep 23, 2019)

1939 Roy Buchanan, American blues guitarist, born in Ozark, Arkansas (d. 198


----------



## too larry (Sep 23, 2019)

1943 Julio Iglesias, Spanish singer (Of All the Girls I Loved Before)


----------



## too larry (Sep 23, 2019)

1945 Ronald Bushy, rock drummer (Iron Butterfly), born in Washington, D.C.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Sep 23, 2019)

1946 Aubrey "Po" Powell, British co-founder of album cover design company "Hipgnosis" (Led Zeppelin, Paul McCartney, Pink Floyd, Yes), born in Sussex, England


----------



## too larry (Sep 23, 2019)

1947 Neal Smith, American musician and drummer for rock group "Alice Cooper", born in Akron, Ohio


----------



## too larry (Sep 23, 2019)

1949 Bruce Springsteen [The Boss], American singer, songwriter and rock musician (Born to Run, Born in the USA), born in Long Branch, New Jersey


----------



## xtsho (Sep 23, 2019)

Lots of birthdays today.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 23, 2019)

1958 Danielle Dax, British musician


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 23, 2019)

1940 Tim Rose, American singer-songwriter, born in Washington D. C. (d. 2002)


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 24, 2019)

1940 Barbara "Bibs" Allbut, American rock vocalist (Angels - My Boyfriend's Back), born in Orange, New Jersey

1942 Phyllis "Jiggs" Allbut, American rock vocalist (Angels - My Boyfriend's Back), born in Orange, New Jersey


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 24, 2019)

1942 Gerry Marsden, British rock vocalist and TV personality (Gerry & Pacemakers - Ferry Cross The Mersey), born in Liverpool, England


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 25, 2019)

1943 Gary Alexander, American rock vocalist and guitarist (Association), born in Chattanooga, Tennessee


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 25, 2019)

1943 John Locke, American rock keyboardist (Spirit-I Got A Line on You), born in Los Angeles, California (d. 2006)


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 25, 2019)

1945 Onnie McIntyre, Scottish guitarist (Average White Band), born in Lennoxtown, Scotland

Mr McIntyre on lead guitar


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 25, 2019)

1970 Dean Ween [Michael Melchiondo, Jr.], American guitarist (Ween, Moistboyz), born in New Hope, Pennsylvania


----------



## too larry (Sep 26, 2019)

1925 Marty Robbins, American country singer (Devil Woman, I Walk Alone), born in Glendale, Arizona (d. 1982)


----------



## too larry (Sep 26, 2019)

1947 Lynn Anderson, American country singer (I Never Promised you a Rose Garden), born in Grand Forks, North Dokota (d. 2015)

1948Olivia Newton-John, Australian singer and actress (Lets Get Physical), born in Cambridge, England


----------



## too larry (Sep 26, 2019)

No time for the rest of the day's b-days. Sorry.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 26, 2019)

If I only had access to one music clip the rest of my days....I'm good w/ 'livia/


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 26, 2019)

oh, baby !


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 26, 2019)

1926 Julie London, American singer and actress (Nurse McCall-Emergency), born in Santa Rosa, California (d. 2000)

If I only had access to one music clip the rest of my days...


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 26, 2019)

oh, baby [ 2:09 ]


----------



## too larry (Sep 27, 2019)

1927 "Earring" George Mayweather, American blues Harmonica Player, born in Montgomery, Alabama (d. 1995)


----------



## too larry (Sep 27, 2019)

1927 Robert Chudnick [Red Rodney], American jazz trumpeter, born in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania (d. 1994)


----------



## too larry (Sep 27, 2019)

1943 Randy Bachman, Winnipeg, rocker (Bachman-Turner Overdrive-Roll On)


----------



## too larry (Sep 27, 2019)

1943 Steve Boone, NC, rock vocalist/bassist (Lovin' Spoonful)


----------



## too larry (Sep 27, 2019)

1947 Meat Loaf [Marvin Lee Aday], American rock musician and singer-songwriter (Bat Out of Hell), born in Dallas, Texas


----------



## too larry (Sep 27, 2019)

1953 Greg Ham, Australian rock saxophonist and flutist (Men At Work), born in Melbourne, Australia (d. 2012)


----------



## too larry (Sep 27, 2019)

1958 Shaun Cassidy, American actor/singer (Hardy Boys, Breaking Away), born in Los Angeles, California


----------



## too larry (Sep 27, 2019)

1964 Stephan Jenkins, American singer (Third Eye Blind)


----------



## too larry (Sep 27, 2019)

1978 Brad Arnold, American singer (3 Doors Down)


----------



## too larry (Sep 27, 2019)

1984 Avril Lavigne, Canadian singer-songwriter (Complicated, Sk8er Boi), born in Belleville, Ontario


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Sep 28, 2019)

1928 Koko Taylor [Cora Walton], American blues singer known as the "Queen of the Blues", born in Millington, Tennessee (d. 2009)


----------



## too larry (Sep 28, 2019)

1943 Nick St Nicholas, rock bassist (Steppenwolf), born in Hamburg, Germany


----------



## too larry (Sep 28, 2019)

1947 Peter Hope-Evans, British singer and harmonicaist (Medicine Head), born in Brecon, Powys, Wales


----------



## too larry (Sep 28, 2019)

1950 Paul Burgess, British drummer (10cc-Not Alone)


----------



## too larry (Sep 28, 2019)

1954 George Lynch, rock guitarist (Lynch Mob-Wicked Sensations)


----------



## too larry (Sep 28, 2019)

1965 Ginger Fish, American drummer (Marilyn Manson)


----------



## too larry (Sep 28, 2019)

1967 Moon Unit Zappa, rocker (Valley Girl), Frank's daughter


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 28, 2019)

1946 Helen Shapiro, Bethnal Green London, rock vocalist

Before she was sixteen years old, Shapiro had been voted Britain's "Top Female Singer".[3]The Beatles first national tour of Britain, in the late winter/early spring of 1963, was as one of her supporting acts.[3] During the course of the tour, the Beatles had their first hit single and John Lennon and Paul McCartney wrote the song "Misery" for her, but Shapiro did not record the composition.[12] In 1995, during a _This Is Your Life_ highlighting her life and career, Shapiro revealed, "It was actually turned down on my behalf before I ever heard it, actually. I never got to hear it or give an opinion. It's a shame, really." Shapiro lip-synched her then-current single, "Look Who It Is", on the British television programme _Ready Steady Go!_ with three of the Beatles (John Lennon, Ringo Starr and George Harrison).


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 28, 2019)

1950 Paul Burgess, British drummer (10cc-Not Alone)

Paul was added to 10cc's live performances to free up drummer Kevin Godley for his lead vocals, then remained as full time drummer when Godley and Lol Creme left the band after "How Dare You".

featuring Paul Burgess on percussion, whom the director loves, and lesser known guitar god Eric Stewart


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 28, 2019)

1960 Jennifer Rush, singer/songwriter


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 28, 2019)

1975 Mandy Barnett, country singer (Maybe, Rainy Days)


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 28, 2019)

1950 Laurie Lewis, American musician

yowza !


----------



## too larry (Sep 29, 2019)

1907 Gene Autry, American singer, songwriter, actor, musician, performer and business tycoon (owner LA/California/Anaheim Angels MLB team 1961-97), born in Near Tioga, Texas (d. 199


----------



## too larry (Sep 29, 2019)

1935Jerry Lee Lewis, American country singer (Whole Lotta Shakin'), born in Ferriday, Louisiana

*The College of Rock and Roll Knowledge*
5 hrs · 
THE Original 'Rock and Roll Bad Boy", "The Killer" is 84 today.

One of the founding fathers of Rock and Roll, Jerry Lee Lewis, is celebrating his 84th birthday today.

It is a well know fact that Jerry likes to party. At his 41st birthday party, in 1976, while drunk, he tried to shoot a soda bottle with his .357 Magnum. He missed but did manage to hit his bass player, Norman Owens, twice in the chest. Owens made a full recovery.

We are thinking todays celebration will be just a little less….

Happy Birthday Mr. Lewis!!! Thank you for the music!


----------



## too larry (Sep 29, 2019)

1946 Ian Wallace, English drummer (King Crimson), born in Bury, Lancashire (d. 2007)


----------



## too larry (Sep 29, 2019)

1948 Mark Farner, American musician, songwriter and vocalist (Grand Funk Railroad), born in Flint, Michigan

*The College of Rock and Roll Knowledge*
6 hrs · 
Grand Funk Railroad's original guitarist, songwriter and founding member Mark Farner has 71 candles on his birthday cake today.

With songs like "I'm Your Captain", "Foot Stompin' Music", "American Band", "Locomotion", "Bad Time to be in Love" and many others, Mark fronted the band during the peak of it's career.

Do you have a favorite record from GFR?

Happy Birthday Mark!


----------



## too larry (Sep 29, 2019)

1948 Mike Pinera, rock guitarist (Iron Butterfly)


----------



## too larry (Sep 29, 2019)

1963 Les Claypool, US funk metal singer/bassist (Primus-Suck on This)


----------



## too larry (Sep 29, 2019)

1968 Luke Goss, rocker (Bros-I Owe You Nothing)
1968 Matt Goss, rocker (Bros-I Owe You Nothing)


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 29, 2019)

1939 Tommy Boyce, American songwriter (Boyce & Hart, Monkees), born in Charlottesville, Virginia (d. 1994)


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 29, 2019)

1956 Suzzy Roche, rocker (Roches)


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 1, 2019)

1958 Marty Stuart, Philadelphia Miss


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 1, 2019)

1944 Barbara Parritt, US soul singer


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 2, 2019)

*Nicholas George Gravenites* (/ɡrævɪˈnaɪtɪs/; born October 2, 193,


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 2, 2019)

1941 Ron Meagher, American rock bassist


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 2, 2019)

1961 Robbie Nevil, rocker


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 2, 2019)

1962 Sigtryggur Baldursson, Icelandic drummer


----------



## too larry (Oct 3, 2019)

1938 Eddie Cochran, American rock vocalist and guitarist (C'Mon Everybody), born in Oklahoma City, Oklahoma (d. 1960)


----------



## too larry (Oct 3, 2019)

1941 Chubby Checker [Ernest Evans], American singer-songwriter (The Twist, Limbo Rock), born in Spring Gully, South Carolina. 

{this dance didn't catch on like the twist}


----------



## too larry (Oct 3, 2019)

1947 John Perry Barlow, American lyricist, essayist and activist (Grateful Dead), born near Cora, Wyoming (d. 201 

From wiki wiki:

At age 15, Barlow became a student at the Fountain Valley School in Colorado Springs, Colorado. While there, he met Bob Weir, who would later join the jam band the Grateful Dead. Weir and Barlow maintained their close friendship through the years.
As a frequent visitor during college to Timothy Leary's facility in Millbrook, New York, Barlow was introduced to LSD; he later claimed to have consumed the substance on over one thousand occasions throughout his life.[10] These transformative experiences led Barlow to distance himself from Mormonism. He went on to facilitate the first meeting between the Grateful Dead and the Leary organization (who recognized each other as kindred souls in spite of their respective philosophical approaches) in June 1967.[14]
While on his way to California to reunite with the Grateful Dead in 1971, he stopped at his family's ranch, though had not intended to stay. His father had suffered a debilitating stroke in 1966 before dying in 1972, resulting in a $700,000 business debt. Barlow ended up changing his plans, and began practicing animal husbandry under the auspices of the Bar Cross Land and Livestock Company in Cora, Wyoming, for almost two decades. To support the ranch, he continued to write and sell spec scripts.[10] In the meantime, Barlow was still able to play an active role in the Grateful Dead while recruiting many unconventional part-time ranch hands from the mainstream as well as the counterculture.[15] Prior to his death in 2017, John Byrne Cooke intended to produce a documentary film (provisionally titled _The Bar Cross Ranch_) that documented this era.[16]

Barlow orating at the European Graduate School of Leuk, Switzerland in 2006
Barlow became interested in collaborating with Weir at a Grateful Dead show at the Capitol Theatre in Port Chester, New York, in February 1971. Until then, Weir had mostly worked with resident Dead lyricist Robert Hunter. Hunter preferred that those who sang his songs stick to his "canonical" lyrics rather than improvising additions or rearranging words. A feud erupted backstage over a couplet in "Sugar Magnolia" from the band's most recent release (most likely "She can dance a Cajun rhythm/Jump like a Willys in four-wheel drive"), culminating in a disgruntled Hunter summoning Barlow and telling him "take [Weir]—he's yours".[17]
In late 1971, with a deal for a solo album in hand and only two songs completed, Weir and Barlow began to write together for the first time. They co-wrote such songs such as "Cassidy", "Mexicali Blues" and "Black-Throated Wind", all three of which would remain in the repertoires of the Grateful Dead and of Weir's varied solo projects.[18] Barlow subsequently collaborated with Grateful Dead keyboardist Brent Mydland, a partnership that culminated in four songs on 1989's _Built to Last_. He also wrote one song ("The Devil I Know") with Vince Welnick.[19]


----------



## too larry (Oct 3, 2019)

1949 Lindsey Buckingham, American guitarist and lead singer (Fleetwood Mac), born in Palo Alto, California


----------



## too larry (Oct 3, 2019)

1950 Ronnie Laws, US saxophonist/guitarist (Earth, Wind & Fire)


----------



## too larry (Oct 3, 2019)

1951 Jack Grondin, rock drummer (.38 Special)


----------



## too larry (Oct 3, 2019)

1951 Keb' Mo'[Kevin Roosevelt Moore], American blues singer-songwriter and guitarist, born in Los Angeles


----------



## too larry (Oct 3, 2019)

1954 Stevie Ray Vaughan, American guitarist (Sky is Crying, Texas Flood), born in Dallas, Texas (d. 1990)


----------



## too larry (Oct 3, 2019)

1955 [Douglas] Allen Woody, bassist (Allman Brothers, Gov't Mule), born in Nashville, Tennessee (d. 2000)


----------



## too larry (Oct 3, 2019)

1962 Tommy Lee, American musician (Mötley Crüe)


----------



## too larry (Oct 3, 2019)

1969 Gwen Stefani, American singer-songwriter (No Doubt), born in Fullerton, California


----------



## too larry (Oct 3, 2019)

1972 Garrett Dutton, American musician (G. Love and Special Sauce), born in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania


----------



## too larry (Oct 3, 2019)

1988 ASAP Rocky [Rakim Mayers], American rapper (Long. Live. A$AP), born in New York City


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 3, 2019)

More talent than is legal for one man...


----------



## too larry (Oct 4, 2019)

1953 Gil "The Bird" Moore, Canadian rock drummer and vocalist (Triumph), born in Toronto, Ontario


----------



## too larry (Oct 4, 2019)

1957 Russell Simmons, American Music magnate (Def Jam), born in Queens, New York


----------



## too larry (Oct 4, 2019)

1958 Barbara MacDonald, rocker (Timbuk 3)


----------



## too larry (Oct 4, 2019)

1960 Gregg "Hobie" Hubbard, country singer (Sawyer Brown/Betty's Bein' Bad), born in Apopka, Florida


----------



## too larry (Oct 5, 2019)

1938 Carlo Mastrangelo, Italian-American rocker (Dion & The Belmonts), born in The Bronx, New York (d. 2016)


----------



## too larry (Oct 5, 2019)

1942 Richard Street, American R&B musician (The Temptations), born in Detroit, Michigan (d. 2013)


----------



## too larry (Oct 5, 2019)

1943 Steve Miller, American rocker (Abracadabra, Space Cowboy), born in Milwaukee, Wisconsin


----------



## too larry (Oct 5, 2019)

1946 Richard Kermode, American rocker (Kozmic Blues Band), born in Wyoming (d. 1996)


----------



## too larry (Oct 5, 2019)

1947 Brian Johnson, English singer-songwriter (AC/DC), born in Dunston, Gateshead


----------



## too larry (Oct 5, 2019)

1948 Lucius "Tawl" Ross, American pop guitarist (Funkadelic-One Nation Under a Groove), born in Wagram, North Carolina


----------



## too larry (Oct 5, 2019)

1951 Bob Geldof, Irish singer (The Boomtown Rats) and activist (Live Aid), born in Dún Laoghaire, Ireland


----------



## too larry (Oct 5, 2019)

1974 Colin Meloy, American singer (The Decemberists), born in Helena, Montana


----------



## too larry (Oct 5, 2019)

1978 James Valentine, American musician (Maroon 5), born in Lincoln, Nebraska


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 5, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1958 Barbara MacDonald


featuring Barbara K.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 5, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1943 Steve Miller


Somebody give me a cheeseburger!!!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 5, 2019)

1945 Brian Connolly, Scottish singer 

lead vocals


----------



## too larry (Oct 5, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Somebody give me a cheeseburger!!!!


BIL #2 had a band in Longmont Co. named Downhill. They did a lot of Steve Miller covers. But more country sound than the originals. Real rock bands were not getting gigs out there in the late 70's.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 5, 2019)

1948 Russell Mael, American singer 






*Faith No More & Sparks - This Town Ain't Big Enough For The Both Of Us 12/01/10: Hollywood, CA




*


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 5, 2019)

Songwriter: Ron Mael

Zoo time, is she and you time?
The mammals are your favourite type, and you want her tonight
Heartbeat, increasing heartbeat
You hear the thunder of stampeding rhinos, elephants and tacky tigers
This town ain't big enough for the both of us
And it ain't me who's gonna leave
Flying, domestic flying
And when the stewardess is near do not show any fear
Heartbeat, increasing heartbeat
You are a khaki-coloured bombardier, it's Hiroshima that you're nearing
This town ain't big enough for both of us
And it ain't me who's gonna leave
Daily, except for Sunday
You dawdle in to the cafe where you meet her each day
Heartbeat, increasing heartbeat
As twenty cannibals have hold of you, they need their protein just like you do
This town ain't big enough for the both of us
And it ain't me who's gonna leave
Shower, another shower
You've got to look your best for her and be clean everywhere
Heartbeat, increasing heartbeat
The rain is pouring on the foreign town, the bullets cannot cut you down
This town ain't big enough for the both of us
And it ain't me who's gonna leave
Census, the latest census
There'll be more girls who live in town though not enough to go round
Heartbeat, increasing heartbeat
You know that this town isn't big enough, not big enough for both of us
This town isn't big enough, not big enough for both of us
I ain't gonna leave


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 5, 2019)

1949 B. W. Stevenson


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 5, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1951 Bob Geldof


“Bob Geldof murdered Michael Hutchence,” Paula Yates told _The Daily Express_ upon her arrival in Sydney. “That bastard killed Michael. He is called Saint Bob. That makes me sick. He killed my baby. We have had three years of this.”

*Read More: *The Tragic Story of Michael Hutchence's Death | https://diffuser.fm/michael-hutchence-death/?utm_source=tsmclip&utm_medium=referral


----------



## too larry (Oct 5, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> “Bob Geldof murdered Michael Hutchence,” Paula Yates told _The Daily Express_ upon her arrival in Sydney. “That bastard killed Michael. He is called Saint Bob. That makes me sick. He killed my baby. We have had three years of this.”
> 
> *Read More: *The Tragic Story of Michael Hutchence's Death | https://diffuser.fm/michael-hutchence-death/?utm_source=tsmclip&utm_medium=referral


Love, just like rock and roll, is messy.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 5, 2019)

too larry said:


> Love, just like rock and roll, is messy.


"Love is a battleship". - Richard Belzer


----------



## too larry (Oct 6, 2019)

1950 Thomas McClary, American soul guitarist and singer (The Commodores), born in Eustis, Florida 

1951 Kevin Cronin, Champaign Ill, rock vocalist (REO Speedwagon)


----------



## too larry (Oct 6, 2019)

1954 David Hidalgo, American musician (Los Lobos, Latin Playboys)


----------



## too larry (Oct 7, 2019)

1879 Joe Hill, Jevla Sweden, organizer (IWW)/songwriter (Union Scab)/martyr


----------



## too larry (Oct 7, 2019)

1911 Jo Jones, American jazz drummer, born in Chicago, Illinois (1985)


----------



## too larry (Oct 7, 2019)

1939 Colin Cooper, rocker (Climax Blues Band)


----------



## too larry (Oct 7, 2019)

1940 Dino Valenti [Chester "Chet" Powers], American rock guitarist/vocalist (Quicksilver Messenger Service), born in Danbury, Connecticut (d. 1994)


----------



## too larry (Oct 7, 2019)

1941 Martin Murray, rocker (Honeycombs), born in London, England


----------



## too larry (Oct 7, 2019)

1945 Kevin Godley, rock vocalist (10cc), born in Manchester, England


----------



## too larry (Oct 7, 2019)

1949 Dave Hope, rock bassist (Kansas)


----------



## too larry (Oct 7, 2019)

1951 John Cougar Mellencamp, American musician, actor (Jack & Diane), born in Seymour, Indiana


----------



## too larry (Oct 7, 2019)

1953 Tico Torres, rock drummer (Bon Jovi-Always)


----------



## too larry (Oct 7, 2019)

1955 Yo-Yo Ma, world famous cellist (2001 National Medal of Arts, 2011 Presidential Medal of Freedom), born in Paris, France


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 7, 2019)

1968 Thom Yorke, British musician and lead singer of Radiohead


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 7, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1945 Kevin Godley, rock vocalist (10cc), born in Manchester, England


Featuring Graham Gouldman rocking the bass. Kevin Godley and Eric Stewart on alternate lead vocals.

Allah be praised, there's a whole new craze
We're gonna shoot up the foreign legion
And it's up with the sheik
And down with the frog
We're gonna liberate the region


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Oct 8, 2019)

1883 Dick Burnett, American musician (Man of Constant Sorrow), born in Monticello, Kentucky (d. 1977)


----------



## too larry (Oct 8, 2019)

1927 Al Duncan, American blues drummer, born in McKinney, Texas (d. 1995)


----------



## too larry (Oct 8, 2019)

1932 Pete Drake, American pedal steel guitarist and producer, born in Augusta, Georgia (d. 198


----------



## too larry (Oct 8, 2019)

1940 Fred Cash, American rocker (Impressions), born in Chattanooga, Tennessee


----------



## too larry (Oct 8, 2019)

1945 Ray Royer, English rock guitarist (Procol Harum), born in The Pinewoods, Essex


----------



## too larry (Oct 8, 2019)

1948 Johnny Ramone [Cummings], American rock guitarist (Ramones), born in Long Island, New York (d. 2004) 

From C of R & R K's facebook page:

*The College of Rock and Roll Knowledge*
15 hrs · 
His birth name 71 years ago today was John William Cummings but he is better known by his stage name Johnny Ramone. He was the guitarist for and a founding member of The Ramones and remained a member throughout the band's entire career. He died from prostate cancer on September 15, 2004.
In 2003, Johnny appeared on Time's "10 Greatest Electric-Guitar Players". That same year, he was number 16 on the "100 Greatest Guitarists of All Time" list in Rolling Stone.
Would place him on that list?
Happy Birthday Johnny, we wish you were still with us.


----------



## too larry (Oct 8, 2019)

1949 Hamish Stuart, Scottish guitarist and singer (Average White Band), born in Glasgow, Scotland
1950 Robert "Kool" Bell, American rocker (Kool & the Gang-Joanna), born in Youngstown, Ohio


----------



## too larry (Oct 8, 2019)

1955 Lonnie Pitchford, American blues musician, born in Lexington, Mississipi (d. 199


----------



## too larry (Oct 8, 2019)

1956 Larry Crane, American rocker (John Mellencamp band), born in Seymour, Indiana


----------



## too larry (Oct 8, 2019)

1965 C. J. Ramone [Christopher Ward], American musician (The Ramones), born in Queens, New York 

What are the odds?


----------



## too larry (Oct 8, 2019)

1985 Bruno Mars [Peter Gene Hernandez], American singer ("Just the Way You Are", "Grenade"), born in Honolulu, Hawaii


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 8, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1949 Hamish Stuart, Scottish guitarist and singer Average White Band


Hamish and the above average high school band


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 8, 2019)

955 Lonnie Pitchford, American blues musician, born in Lexington, Mississipi (d. 199


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 8, 2019)

1953 Ricky Lee Phelps, American singer (Ky Headhunters ]


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 8, 2019)

1947 Tony Wilson, rock vocalist (Hot Chocolate), born in Trinidad


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 10, 2019)

1940 John Lennon, British musician 
1944 John Entwistle, English rock bassist
1948 Jackson Browne


----------



## too larry (Oct 10, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> 955 Lonnie Pitchford, American blues musician, born in Lexington, Mississipi (d. 199


Lonnie started off playing a homemade 1 string rig.


----------



## too larry (Oct 10, 2019)

1917 Thelonious Monk, American jazz pianist and composer, born in Rocky Mount, North Carolina (d. 1982)


----------



## too larry (Oct 10, 2019)

1945 Alan Cartwright, English rocker (Procul Harum), born in London


----------



## too larry (Oct 10, 2019)

1946 John Prine, American country singer (Hello in There), born in Maywood, Illinois


----------



## too larry (Oct 10, 2019)

1948 Cyril Neville, American singer and percussionist (Neville Brothers), born in New Orleans, Louisiana


----------



## too larry (Oct 10, 2019)

1948 Ed Volker, American musician (The Radiators), born in New Orleans, Louisiana


----------



## too larry (Oct 10, 2019)

1954 David Lee Roth, American rock singer (Van Halen), born in Bloomington, Indiana


----------



## too larry (Oct 10, 2019)

1958 Tanya Tucker, American country singer and actress (Follow that Car), born in Seminole, Texas


----------



## too larry (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 11, 2019)

1946 Daryl Hall, American rocker, soul singer and songwriter (Hall & Oates), born in Pottstown, Pennsylvania


----------



## too larry (Oct 12, 2019)

1925 Guitar Gabriel [Robert Lewis Jones], American blues singer and guitarist, born in Decatur, Georgia (d. 1996)


----------



## too larry (Oct 12, 2019)

1935 Luciano Pavarotti, Italian operatic tenor (Oh Giorgio, 3 Tenors), born in Modena, Italy (d. 2007)


----------



## too larry (Oct 12, 2019)

1935 Sam Moore, American R&B and soul vocalist (Sam & Dave - Soul Man), born in Miami, Florida


----------



## too larry (Oct 12, 2019)

1942 Melvin Franklin, American musician (The Temptations), born in Montgomery, Alabama (d. 1995)


----------



## too larry (Oct 12, 2019)

1955 Pat DiNizio, American rock vocalist (The Smithereens), born in Scotch Plains, New Jersey (d. 2017)


----------



## too larry (Oct 12, 2019)

1969 Martie Maguire, American musician (Dixie Chicks), born in York, Pennsylvania


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 12, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1942 Melvin Franklin, American musician (The Temptations), born in Montgomery, Alabama (d. 1995)


Melvin Franklin show his skills on the lead vocals.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 13, 2019)

1947 Sammy Hagar, American rock vocalist


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 13, 2019)

1944 Robert Lamm, American rocker


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 13, 2019)

941 Paul Simon, American singer


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 13, 2019)

1959 Marie


----------



## too larry (Oct 14, 2019)

1899 Red McKenzie, American jazz singer (played comb-with-tissue-paper), born in St. Louis, Missouri (d. 194


----------



## too larry (Oct 14, 2019)

1930 Robert Parker, American saxophonist and soul singer (Barefootin'), born in New Orleans, Louisiana


----------



## too larry (Oct 14, 2019)

1945 Colin Hodgkinson, English musician (Whitesnake), born in Peterborough, Cambridgeshire


----------



## too larry (Oct 14, 2019)

1946 Justin Hayward, English vocalist (Moody Blues-Nights in White Satin), born in Swindon, Wiltshire England


----------



## too larry (Oct 14, 2019)

1946 Dan McCafferty, Scottish musician (Nazareth), born in Dunfermline, Scotland


----------



## too larry (Oct 14, 2019)

1957 Kenny Neal, American blues musician (Let Life Flow), born in New Orleans, Louisiana


----------



## too larry (Oct 14, 2019)

1959 A J Pero, American drummer (Twisted Sister-Not Gonna Take It), born in Staten Island, New York


----------



## too larry (Oct 14, 2019)

1974 Natalie Maines, American musician (Dixie Chicks), born in Lubbock, Texas


----------



## too larry (Oct 14, 2019)

1978 Usher, American singer (My Way, Confessions) and actor, born in Dallas, Texas


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 14, 2019)

1930 Robert Parker


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 14, 2019)

1940 Cliff Richard 

Stunning woman


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 14, 2019)

1958 Thomas Dolby


----------



## too larry (Oct 17, 2019)

Yesterday. . . . . . 

*The College of Rock and Roll Knowledge*
Yesterday at 1:07 PM · 
He is a member of the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame.
He is a founding member of the Grateful Dead
He was in Kingfish
He was in Ratdog
He was in Bobby and The Midnites
He is 72 years old today
He is Bob Weir
Is there on special thing that Bob has done that first comes to your mind?
Happy Birthday young man!!!


----------



## too larry (Oct 17, 2019)

1909 Crozy [William] Cole, US jazz drummer


----------



## too larry (Oct 17, 2019)

1941 Alan Howard, rock bassist (Brian Poole & The Tremeloes)


----------



## too larry (Oct 17, 2019)

1941 Earl Thomas Conley, country singer (Too Many Times), born in Portsmouth, Ohio
1941 James Seals, Sidney Tx, singer (Seals & Crofts-Summer Breeze)


----------



## too larry (Oct 17, 2019)

1942 Gary Puckett, vocalist (Gary Puckett& Union Gap "Woman Woman"), born in Hibbing, Minnesota


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Oct 17, 2019)

1946 Michael Hossack, American drummer (The Doobie Brothers), born in Paterson, New Jersey (d. 2012)


----------



## too larry (Oct 17, 2019)

1958 Alan Jackson, American country singer (Here in the Real World), born in Newnan, Georgia


----------



## too larry (Oct 17, 2019)

1968 Ziggy Marley, reggae performer and son of Bob Marley


----------



## too larry (Oct 17, 2019)

1972 Eminem [Marshall Bruce Mathers III], American rapper and movie star (The Real Slim Shady, Stan and 8 Mile), born in St. Joseph , Missouri


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 17, 2019)

Never could stand this guy......but this is very good.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 17, 2019)

also....these guys were massively under rated, particularly by me. I couldn't get past Mark Volman to hear how great they were. And they were great.

1946 James Ray Tucker, American rock guitarist (Turtles-Eleanor), born in Los Angeles, California 

A Gene Clark cover.





One of the few bands that always played live on tv. Featuring future CSN&Y drummer Johnny Barbata on acrobatics.. Such a BIG sound.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 17, 2019)

1967. This song was light years ahead of most everybody else. Still great to this day imo.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 17, 2019)

Like....extraordinary. Slays me that I looked past these guys for such a long time.

High volume is your friend.


----------



## too larry (Oct 18, 2019)

1919 Anita O'Day (born Anita Belle Colton), jazz singer , born in Chicago, Illinois


----------



## too larry (Oct 18, 2019)

1926 Chuck Berry [Charles Andersen], guitarist and singer-songwriter (Roll over Beethoven), born in St Louis, Missouri (d. 2017)


----------



## too larry (Oct 18, 2019)

1938 Ronnie Bright, rocker (Coasters)


----------



## too larry (Oct 18, 2019)

1949 Gary Richrath, guitarist and songwriter (REO Speedwagon), born in Peoria Illinois, (d. 2015)


----------



## too larry (Oct 18, 2019)

1949 Joe Egan, British musician (Stealers Wheel)


----------



## too larry (Oct 18, 2019)

1961 Wynton Marsalis, jazz trumpeter (Grammy 1983), born in New Orleans, Louisiana


----------



## too larry (Oct 18, 2019)

1984 Esperanza Spalding, American jazz bassist and singer (Chamber Music Society), born in Portland, Oregon


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 18, 2019)

1943 Russ Giguere, rock guitarist/vocalist (Association) 

7:20 - amazing 6 part harmony. After bassist Brian Cole died, guitarist Gary Alexander rejoined the band and Larry Ramos, who had replaced Alexander, took over on bass.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 18, 2019)

1941 William "Billy" Cox, Bass Guitarist (performed with Jimi Hendrix), born in Wheeling, West Virginia 

+Noel Redding


----------



## too larry (Oct 19, 2019)

1908 Patrick Cairns "Spike" Hughes, British jazz musician/composer (Elegy)


----------



## too larry (Oct 19, 2019)

1934 David Guard, rocker (Kingston Trio)


----------



## too larry (Oct 19, 2019)

1944 Peter Tosh [Winston Hubert McIntosh], Jamaica, reggae musician (Mystic Man, Mama Africa)


----------



## too larry (Oct 19, 2019)

1945 Keith Reid, rocker (Procol Harum) [or 10/10/46]


----------



## too larry (Oct 19, 2019)

1948 Patrick Simmons, guitarist/vocal (Doobie Brothers-Minute by Minute)


----------



## too larry (Oct 19, 2019)

1965 Todd Park Mohr, American musician (Big Head Todd and the Monsters), born in Denver, Colorado


----------



## too larry (Oct 19, 2019)

1984 Thundercat [Stephen Bruner], American bass guitarist (Flying Lotus), born in Los Angeles, California


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 19, 2019)

Simmons wrote many songs for the Doobie Brothers, including "South City Midnight Lady", "Dependin' On You", "Echoes of Love", and "Black Water," the group's first #1 record.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 19, 2019)

solo Simmons


----------



## too larry (Oct 20, 2019)

1890 Ferdinand "Jelly Roll" Morton, jazz pianist/composer, born in New Orleans, Louisiana


----------



## too larry (Oct 20, 2019)

1913 Grandpa [Louis M] Jones, Niagra KY, country musician (Hee-Haw)


----------



## too larry (Oct 20, 2019)

1945 Ric Lee, rock drummer (Ten Years After-Cannock, Staffs)


----------



## too larry (Oct 20, 2019)

1950 Tom Petty, American classic rock singer (Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers), born in Gainesville, Florida (d. 2017) 

*The College of Rock and Roll Knowledge*
5 hrs · 
Charlie T. Wilbury, Jr. would have been celebrating his 69th birthday today, Oct. 20th. Of course you will probably know him better by his real name, Tom Petty and he was best known as the lead singer of Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers, but was also known as a member and co-founder of the late 1980s supergroup The Traveling Wilburys and Mudcrutch.
He recorded a number of hit singles with the Heartbreakers and as a solo artist, many of which remain heavily played on adult contemporary and classic rock radio. Throughout his career, Tom sold more than 80 million records worldwide, making him one of the best-selling music artists of all time. In 2002, he was inducted into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame.
As we are sure you are all well aware of, we lost Tom on Oct. 2 of 2017.
In Tom's memory, if you were to play just one song of his today, what song would you play?
Happy birthday Tom. We wish you were here for it, but we will still celebrate it in your memory. Return If Possible.


----------



## too larry (Oct 20, 2019)

1951 Al Greenwood, keyboardist (Foreigner-Feels Like the First Time)


----------



## too larry (Oct 20, 2019)

1958 Ricky Byrd, rocker (Joan Jett & Blackhearts)


----------



## too larry (Oct 20, 2019)

1971 Snoop Dogg [Calvin Broadus], rapper (What's My Name, Gin & Juice), born in Long Beach, California


----------



## too larry (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Oct 21, 2019)

1912 Carlos Don Byas, US jazz saxophonist


----------



## too larry (Oct 21, 2019)

1917 [John Birks]"Dizzy" Gillespie, American jazz trumpeter, a creator of bebop & modern jazz (A Night In Tunisia), born in Cheraw, South Carolina; (d. 1993)


----------



## too larry (Oct 21, 2019)

1940 Manfred Mann, [Michael Lubowitz], South Africa, rocker (Mighty Quinn)


----------



## too larry (Oct 21, 2019)

1941 Steve Cropper, TN, guitarist/songwriter (Booker T & MGs) 

*The College of Rock and Roll Knowledge*
We have to wish a very happy birthday to Steve Cropper, also known as Steve "The Colonel" Cropper. He is best known as the guitarist of the Stax Records house band, Booker T & The MGs, and has backed artists such as Otis Redding, Sam & Dave, Carla Thomas, Rufus Thomas and Johnnie Taylor, also acting as producer on many of these records.
He later gained fame as a member of the The Blues Brothers band. Rolling Stone lists him 36th on their list of the 100 Greatest Guitarists of All Time. Mojo ranks Cropper as the second-best guitarist ever.
Steve turns 78 today. Happy Birthday Steve!!
You are familiar with him right?


----------



## too larry (Oct 21, 2019)

1942 Elvin Bishop, rock guitarist (Fooled Around & Fell in Love), born in Tulsa, Oklahoma


----------



## too larry (Oct 21, 2019)

1952 Brent Mydland, American rock keyboardist and vocalist (Grateful Dead), born in Munich,Germany. Died July 26, 1990


----------



## too larry (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 21, 2019)

1957 Steve Lukather, US rock singer/guitarist


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 21, 2019)

1943 Ron Elliott, musician (The Beau Brummels)


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 22, 2019)

1968 Shelby Lynne


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 22, 2019)

1946 Eddie Brigati, Garfield NJ, rock vocalist (Rascals)


----------



## Gratefultrip (Oct 23, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1952 Brent Mydland, American rock keyboardist and vocalist (Grateful Dead), born in Munich,Germany. Died July 26, 1990


The Brent years where the best!


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 24, 2019)

1959 Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## too larry (Oct 24, 2019)

1930 The Big Bopper [Jiles Perry Richardson], American musician, born in Sabine Pass, Texas (d. 1959)


----------



## too larry (Oct 24, 2019)

1936 Bill Wyman, English rocker (Rolling Stones-Under My Thumb), born in Lewisham, London


----------



## too larry (Oct 24, 2019)

1938 Fred E. Finn, American pianist (Mickie Finn's), born in San Francisco, California


----------



## too larry (Oct 24, 2019)

1946 Jerry Edmonton, Canadian rock drummer (Steppenwolf), born in Oshawa, Ontario (d. 1993)


----------



## too larry (Oct 24, 2019)

1948 Dale "Buffin" Griffin, English rock drummer (Mott The Hoople), born in Ross-on-Wye, Herefordshire, England (d. 2016)


----------



## too larry (Oct 24, 2019)

1986 Drake [Aubrey Drake Graham], Canadian actor and rapper (Hotline Bling), born in Toronto, Ontario


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 24, 2019)

1950 Steven Greenberg, American composer and musician (Lipps Inc.)


----------



## too larry (Oct 25, 2019)

1838 Georges Bizet, French composer (Carmen), born in Paris (d. 1875)


----------



## too larry (Oct 25, 2019)

1902 Eddie Lang, American jazz guitarist, born in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania (d. 1933)


----------



## too larry (Oct 25, 2019)

1924 Earl Palmer, American rock and roll drummer (The Wrecking Crew), born in New Orleans (d. 200


----------



## too larry (Oct 25, 2019)

1941 Helen Reddy, Australian rock vocalist (I Am Woman), born in Melbourne, Victoria


----------



## too larry (Oct 25, 2019)

1944 Jon Anderson, English rock singer (Yes - Roundabout; Close To The Edge), born in Accrington, Lancashire


----------



## too larry (Oct 25, 2019)

1947 Glenn Tipton, English rock guitarist (Judas Priest-Breakin' the Law), born in Blackheath, England


----------



## too larry (Oct 25, 2019)

1949 Walter Hyatt, American singer and songwriter (Uncle Walt's Band), born in Spartanburg, South Carolina (d. 1996)


----------



## too larry (Oct 25, 2019)

1956 Matthias Jabs, German rock guitarist (Scorpions-Wind of Change), born in Hannover, Germany


----------



## too larry (Oct 25, 2019)

1957 Robbie Macintosh, English rock guitarist and vocalist (The Pretenders), born in Sutton, Surrey, England


----------



## too larry (Oct 25, 2019)

1961 [Chadwick Gaylord] Chad Smith, American drummer (Red Hot Chili Peppers), born in Saint Paul, Minnesota


----------



## too larry (Oct 25, 2019)

1970 Ed Robertson, Canadian musician (Barenaked Ladies), born in Scarborough, Ontario


----------



## too larry (Oct 25, 2019)

1984 Katy Perry [Katheryn Elizabeth Hudson], American Pop Singer (I Kissed A Girl, Waking Up In Vegas), born in Santa Barbara, California


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 26, 2019)

Don't know how this slipped by on the 25th...

 1838 Georges Bizet, French composer (Carmen), born in Paris (d. 1875)


----------



## too larry (Oct 26, 2019)

1946 Keith Hopwood, English rock guitarist (Herman's Hermits), born in Davyhulme, Manchester, England


----------



## too larry (Oct 26, 2019)

1951 [William] Bootsy Collins, American guitarist and singer (Parliament-Funkadelic), born in Cincinnati, Ohio


----------



## too larry (Oct 26, 2019)

1953 Julian Keith Strickland, American drummer (B-52's-Rock Lobster), born in Athens, Georgia


----------



## too larry (Oct 26, 2019)

1963 Natalie Merchant, American singer and songwriter (10,000 Maniacs), born in Jamestown, New York


----------



## too larry (Oct 26, 2019)

1967 Keith Urban, New Zealand-Australian singer (But for the Grace of God), born in Whangarei, Northland, New Zealand


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 26, 2019)

1944 Mike Piano, American rocker (Sandpipers), born in Rochester, New York


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 26, 2019)

1965 Aaron Kwok Fu-Shing, Hong Kong singer


----------



## too larry (Oct 27, 2019)

1942 Lee Greenwood, American country singer (God Bless the USA), born in Los Angeles, California


----------



## too larry (Oct 27, 2019)

1942 Phillip Catherine, Belgian jazz guitarist, born in London


----------



## too larry (Oct 27, 2019)

1948 Byron Allred, American rocker (Steve Miller Band), born in Logan, Utah


----------



## too larry (Oct 27, 2019)

1948 Sherman Robertson, American blues musician (I'm the Man), born in Breaux Bridge, Louisiana


----------



## too larry (Oct 27, 2019)

1949 Garry Tallent, American rocker (E Street Band), born in Detroit, Michigan


----------



## too larry (Oct 27, 2019)

1949 Jack Daniels, Choctaw Oklahoma, country singer (Highway 101-Cry Cry Cry)


----------



## too larry (Oct 27, 2019)

1951 K. K. Downing, English rock guitarist (Judas Priest-Breakin' the Law), born in West Bromwich, Staffordshire, England


----------



## too larry (Oct 27, 2019)

1958 Simon Le Bon, English rock vocalist (Duran Duran-Hungry Like the Wolf), born in Bushey, Hertfordshire, England


----------



## too larry (Oct 27, 2019)

1958 Manu Katché, French drummer (Peter Gabriel, Preface), born in Saint-Maur-des-Fossés, France


----------



## too larry (Oct 27, 2019)

1967 Scott Weiland, American singer (Stone Temple Pilots, Velvet Revolver), born in San Jose, California (d. 2015)


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 27, 2019)

1933 Floyd Cramer, American Hall of Fame pianist


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 27, 2019)

1924 Gary Chester [Cesario Gurciullo], drummer 

*Gary Chester* (born *Cesario Gurciullo*; October 27, 1924 – August 17, 1987) was a studio drummer, author, and teacher.[1] Beginning in the 1960s, he played on hundreds of records for bands such as The Coasters, The Monkees, Gene Pitney, Solomon Burke, The Coasters, Bobby Darin, The Drifters, Neil Sedaka, The Shirelles, The Isley Brothers, The Lovin' Spoonful and dozens more.

Including this one:


----------



## too larry (Oct 28, 2019)

1936 Charlie Daniels, American singer (Devil Went Down to Georgia), born in Wilmington, North Carolina


----------



## too larry (Oct 28, 2019)

1945 Wayne Fontana, rocker (Groovy Kind of Love), born in Manchester, England


----------



## too larry (Oct 28, 2019)

1948 Ricki Lee Reynolds, country singer (Black Oak Arkansas)


----------



## too larry (Oct 28, 2019)

1959 Neville Henry, rocker (Blow Monkeys-Wicked Ways)


----------



## too larry (Oct 28, 2019)

1969 Ben Harper, American musician


----------



## too larry (Oct 28, 2019)

1972 Brad Paisley, American musician


----------



## too larry (Oct 28, 2019)

1976 Karl Tremblay, Canadian singer (Les Cowboys Fringants)


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 28, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1945 Wayne Fontana, rocker (Groovy Kind of Love), born in Manchester, England


Wayne left the band before "Groovy" was recorded. It was sung by guitar player Eric Stewart (10cc), and was released as The Mindbenders.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 30, 2019)

1939 Grace Slick


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 30, 2019)

1941 Otis Williams, singing lead!


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 30, 2019)

1947 Timothy B. Schmit


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 1, 2019)

1950 Dan Peek, American rock vocalist and guitarist 

lead vocals and 12 string


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 1, 2019)

1963 Rick Allen, English rock drummer 

bravo


----------



## too larry (Nov 2, 2019)

1931 Phil Woods, American Jazz saxophonist and composer, born in Springfield, Massachusetts (d. 2015)


----------



## too larry (Nov 2, 2019)

1937 Earl "Speedoo" Carroll, American rocker (Cadillacs, Coasters), born in NYC, New York


----------



## too larry (Nov 2, 2019)

1938 Jay Black, American singer (Jay and the Americans), born in NYC, New York


----------



## too larry (Nov 2, 2019)

1944 Keith Emerson, English rock musician (Emerson, Lake & Palmer), born in Todmorden, West Yorkshire (d. 2016)


----------



## too larry (Nov 2, 2019)

1947 Dave Pegg, British pop bassist (Jethro Tull-Crest of a Nave), born in Birmingham, England


----------



## too larry (Nov 2, 2019)

1957 Carter Beauford, American drummer (Dave Matthews Band), born in Charlottesville, Virginia


----------



## too larry (Nov 2, 2019)

1961 K.D. Lang [Kathy Dawn], Canadian country singer, born in Consort, Alberta


----------



## too larry (Nov 2, 2019)

1963 Bobby Dall, American rocker (Poison-Every Rose Has a Thorn), born in Mechanicsburg, Pennsylvania


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 2, 2019)

1948 Rich Gooch, American rock bassist , the Mullet Heads aka Quarterflash


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 3, 2019)

1933 John Barry 

*Midnight Cowboy (John Barry cover) (live) 
Faith No More*


----------



## too larry (Nov 4, 2019)

1889 Alton Adams, American composer (1st black bandmaster in the United States Navy), born in St. Thomas, Virgin Islands (d. 1987)


----------



## too larry (Nov 4, 2019)

1938 Harry Elston, American R&B singer (Friends of Distinction ), born in Dallas, Texas


----------



## too larry (Nov 4, 2019)

1940 Delbert McClinton, American singer (Gonna Find a Good Woman), born in Lubbock, Texas


----------



## too larry (Nov 4, 2019)

1954 Chris Difford, British guitarist and vocalist (Squeeze), born in Greenwich, London


----------



## too larry (Nov 4, 2019)

1956 James Honeyman-Scott, English rock guitarist and vocalist (Pretenders), born in Hereford, Herefordshire, England (d. 1982)


----------



## too larry (Nov 4, 2019)

1956 Jeff Watson, American rock guitarist (Night Ranger), born in Sacramento, California


----------



## too larry (Nov 4, 2019)

1957 Najee [Jerome Najee Rasheed], American jazz musician, born in NYC, New York


----------



## too larry (Nov 4, 2019)

1969 Puff Daddy [Sean Combs], American rapper and record producer (Come to Me, I'll be Missing You), born in NYC, New York


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 4, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1954 Chris Difford, British guitarist and vocalist (Squeeze), born in Greenwich, London


Chris was the lyricist in the Difford and Tilbrook writing team, and sang a somewhat monotonic bottom to Glenn's polished soprano. This is one of the few songs that Difford sang lead on, and it's pretty good. Which reminds me, this lp should be in the LP thread.







and a real interesting mix of the same tune that's pretty cool laid over a live performance - highly recommended


----------



## too larry (Nov 4, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Chris was the lyricist in the Difford and Tilbrook writing team, and sang a somewhat monotonic bottom to Glenn's polished soprano. This is one of the few songs that Difford sang lead on, and it's pretty good. Which reminds me, this lp should be in the LP thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't think I knew their music, but I did recognize a few of the ones I tested. Not too bad.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 4, 2019)

Pink Floyd, Kansas, Queen, Journey, Dixie Dregs and Genesis. [ best Kansas EVER ]

1956 Jordan Rudess, American musician (Dream Theater)


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 5, 2019)

1941 Art Garfunkel, American singer 

* For Emily, Whenever I May Find Her










*


----------



## too larry (Nov 6, 2019)

1854 John Philip Sousa, march king (Stars & Stripes Forever), born in Washington, D.C.


----------



## too larry (Nov 6, 2019)

1941 Doug Sahm, American musician (Sir Douglas Quintet; Texas Tornadoes), born in San Antonio, Texas (d. 1999)


----------



## too larry (Nov 6, 2019)

1941 Guy Clark, American country singer (Heartbroke), born in Monahans, Texas (d. 2016)


----------



## too larry (Nov 6, 2019)

1946 George Young, Scottish-Australian rock guitarist (Easybeats, AC/DC), born in Glasgow, Scotland (d. 2017)


----------



## too larry (Nov 6, 2019)

1948 Glenn Frey, American rock vocalist (Eagles-Take it Easy), born in Detroit, Michigan (d. 2016)


----------



## too larry (Nov 6, 2019)

1964 Corey Glover, American musician (Living Color), born in Brooklyn, New York


----------



## too larry (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 6, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1941 Doug Sahm, American musician (Sir Douglas Quintet; Texas Tornadoes), born in San Antonio, Texas (d. 1999)


Kicking butt w/ Freddy Fender.
"How do you stop a tornado, Paul? It simply can't be done, am I right?" - David Letterman


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 6, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1946 George Young, Scottish-Australian rock guitarist (Easybeats, AC/DC), born in Glasgow, Scotland (d. 2017)


More butt kicking, and major lead singer move by Stevie @ 1:35.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 6, 2019)

1938 P. J. Proby [James Marcus Smith], American singer


----------



## too larry (Nov 7, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Kicking butt w/ Freddy Fender.
> "How do you stop a tornado, Paul? It simply can't be done, am I right?" - David Letterman


I knew you would be excited when I saw him on the birthday list.


----------



## too larry (Nov 7, 2019)

1916 Joe Bushkin, American jazz pianist (A Couple of Joes), born in NYC, New York


----------



## too larry (Nov 7, 2019)

1917 Howard Rumsey, American jazz musician (Lighthouse Cafe), born in Brawley, California (d. 2015)


----------



## too larry (Nov 7, 2019)

1922 Al Hirt, jazz trumpeter (Greatest Horn in the World), born in New Orleans, Louisiana


----------



## too larry (Nov 7, 2019)

1938 Dee Clark, American singer (Raindrops), born in Blytheville, Arkansas (d. 1990)


----------



## too larry (Nov 7, 2019)

1942 Johnny Rivers, [Ramistella], American singer (Secret Agent Man), born in NYC, New York


----------



## too larry (Nov 7, 2019)

1943 Joni Mitchell [Roberta J Anderson], Canadian singer (Clouds), born in Fort Macleod, Alberta


----------



## too larry (Nov 7, 2019)

1955 René Marie, American jazz singer (Sound of Red), born in Warrenton, Virginia


----------



## too larry (Nov 7, 2019)

1960 Tommy Thayer, American guitarist (Kiss), born in Portland, Oregon


----------



## too larry (Nov 7, 2019)

1963 Elizabeth "Liz" Mikel, American actress and jazz singer (Friday Night Lights), born in Dallas, Texas


----------



## too larry (Nov 7, 2019)

1971 Robin Finck, American guitarist (Guns N' Roses), born in Park Ridge, New Jersey


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 7, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1960 Tommy Thayer, American guitarist (Kiss), born in Portland, Oregon


Could never tolerate KISS for decades. Happened to accidentally catch their unplugged and unmasked show, and it was excellent. Just about coincided with Thayer permanently replacing Ace Frehley, and Peter Criss also being out of the band. Never really became a fan of more than that one show, and a few other singles like this one.

*Tommy Thayer from KISS jams with Steel Panther




*


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 8, 2019)

1942 Gerald Alston, American singer


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 8, 2019)

1949 Bonnie Raitt


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 8, 2019)

1954 Rickie Lee Jones


----------



## too larry (Nov 9, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> 1949 Bonnie Raitt


I saw on GMA that yesterday was her birthday. So. . . . . belated birthday wishes Bonnie.


----------



## too larry (Nov 9, 2019)

1936 Mary Travers, American folk singer (Peter Paul & Mary), born in Louisville, Kentucky (d. 2009)


----------



## too larry (Nov 9, 2019)

1941 Tom Fogerty, American rocker (Creedence Clearwater Revival), born in Berkeley, California (d. 1990)


----------



## too larry (Nov 9, 2019)

1943 Lee Graziano, American rock drummer (American Breed), born in Chicago, Illinois


----------



## too larry (Nov 9, 2019)

1944 Phil May, English rocker (Pretty Things), born in Dartford, Kent


----------



## too larry (Nov 9, 2019)

1948 Alan Gratzer, rock drummer (Reo Speedwagon), born in Syracuse, New York


----------



## too larry (Nov 9, 2019)

1949 Tommy Caldwell, American rocker (Marshall Tucker Band), born in Spartanburg, South Carolina (d. 1980)


----------



## too larry (Nov 9, 2019)

1954 Dennis Stratton, British rock guitarist (Iron Maiden), born in London


----------



## too larry (Nov 9, 2019)

1970 Susan Tedeschi, American musician, born in Boston, Massachusetts


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 9, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1954 Dennis Stratton, British rock guitarist (Iron Maiden), born in London





too larry said:


> 1948 Alan Gratzer, rock drummer (Reo Speedwagon), born in Syracuse, New York


Your disses are on point. 



too larry said:


> 1949 Tommy Caldwell, American rocker (Marshall Tucker Band), born in Spartanburg, South Carolina (d. 1980)


Gary's version, of course, is all over it. [ note the extremely creative video by some cool cat ]


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 9, 2019)

*1948 Joe Bouchard, American guitarist and bassist *

If you snooze, you lose.





*Brother Albert on drums, Dennis Dunnaway [ Alice Cooper] on bass.





T*rack 1 side 2 of the '71 debut album. Life changing stuff. Joe on lead vocals and bass.


----------



## too larry (Nov 9, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> *1948 Joe Bouchard, American guitarist and bassist *
> 
> If you snooze, you lose.


Pure laziness on my part. I didn't even look at any of his work. But I've learned you will find all the nuggets I let pass.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 9, 2019)

too larry said:


> Pure laziness on my part. I didn't even look at any of his work. But I've learned you will find all the nuggets I let pass.


I dig your work. Good thing, no, since it's a two person thread...lol.


----------



## too larry (Nov 10, 2019)

1944 Tim Rice, English lyricist (Chess Moves, 1 Night in Bangkok), born in Amersham, Buckinghamshire


----------



## too larry (Nov 10, 2019)

It's halftime of the FSU Florida basketball game, and I'm just going to hit the high spots today.

1947 Greg Lake, English rock vocalist and bassist (King Crimson, Emerson, Lake & Palmer), born in Bournemouth (d. 2016)


----------



## too larry (Nov 10, 2019)

1947 Glen Buxton, American guitarist (Alice Cooper) and composer, born in Akron, Ohio (d. 1997)


----------



## too larry (Nov 10, 2019)

1954 Mario Cipollina, American rock bassist (Huey Lewis & The News), born in San Rafael, California
1959 Frank Maudsley, English rock bassist and vocalist (Flock Of Seagulls), born in Liverpool, England


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 10, 2019)

1946 Bill Bryson, American singer (Desert Rose Band 

Bass player, bottom harmony. The best country band.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 10, 2019)

1928 Ennio Morricone, Italian composer and musician 

This song is so *magnificent*, someone made a movie for it.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 10, 2019)

This Morricone song is so superb, Mike Patton covered it.


----------



## too larry (Nov 11, 2019)

1927 Mose Allison, American jazz artist (Black Country Suite), born in Tippo, Mississippi (d. 2016)


----------



## too larry (Nov 11, 2019)

1928 Ernestine Anderson, American jazz vocalist and blues singer, born in Houston, Texas (d. 2016)


----------



## too larry (Nov 11, 2019)

1930 Hank Garland, American guitar virtuoso (d. 2004)


----------



## too larry (Nov 11, 2019)

1938 Roger Laver, [Jackson], rock keyboardist (Tornados)


----------



## too larry (Nov 11, 2019)

1945 Chris Dreja, rocker (Yardbirds), born in London, England


----------



## too larry (Nov 11, 2019)

1945 Vince Martell, American rock guitarist (Vanilla Fudge), born in NYC, New York


----------



## too larry (Nov 11, 2019)

1946 Len "Chip" Hawkes, English musician (the Tremeloes)


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 11, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1938 Roger Laver, [Jackson], rock keyboardist (Tornados)


Great clip from Letterman - I hope you watched it. Mr Laver, however, was not in the Texas Tornados, but in this band from a few decades before.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 11, 2019)

1950 Jim Peterik, rocker 
very cool





he wrote "Eye of the Tiger" for Sly, and 38 Special ("Rockin' into the Night", "Hold On Loosely"), Lynyrd Skynyrd ["Free Bird"], Blackhawk, Cheap Trick, Sammy Hagar ("Heavy Metal"), Cathy Richardson, Van Zant, Brian Wilson, REO Speedwagon, and The Beach Boys ["Fun, Fun, Fun"].


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 12, 2019)

1945 Neil Young


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 12, 2019)

1947 Donald Roeser, rock guitarist/vocalist 

Three decades later, and I still get chills. The Anwar Sadat assassination.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 12, 2019)

1939 Ruby Nash Curtis 

Live performance in '64 - so good !


----------



## too larry (Nov 14, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Great clip from Letterman - I hope you watched it. Mr Laver, however, was not in the Texas Tornados, but in this band from a few decades before.


I wondered if that was a typo. Thanks.


----------



## too larry (Nov 14, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> 1947 Donald Roeser, rock guitarist/vocalist
> 
> Three decades later, and I still get chills. The Anwar Sadat assassination.


I was on the USS Saipan, cruising south in the IO {nearing the equator} when he was killed. Needless to say, all the preparations for the shellback ceremony were stopped and we turned around. The next morning the coast of Egypt was lined with American ships. 

And I'm still a polliwog.


----------



## too larry (Nov 14, 2019)

1905 John Henry Barbee, American guitarist and singer (d. 1964)


----------



## too larry (Nov 14, 2019)

1934 Ellis Marsalis, jazz musician 

I couldn't find any footage of sr. Here is some of the kids.


----------



## too larry (Nov 14, 2019)

1936 Cornell Gunther, musician (Coasters-Poison Ivy), born in Los Angeles, California


----------



## too larry (Nov 14, 2019)

1940 Freddie Garrity, rocker (Freddie & the Dreamers-I'm Telling You Now) 

So strange to see folks smoking on TV shows. The times they are a changing.


----------



## too larry (Nov 14, 2019)

1944 Scherrie Payne, American singer (Supremes-Incredible)


----------



## too larry (Nov 14, 2019)

1948 James Young, rock guitarist (Styx), born in Chicago, Illinois


----------



## too larry (Nov 14, 2019)

1951 Stephen Bishop, rocker vocalist


----------



## too larry (Nov 14, 2019)

1951 Alec John Such, US pop bassist (Bon Jovi-Wanted Dead or Alive)


----------



## too larry (Nov 14, 2019)

@Amos Otis you will have it to yourself for a few days. I have this weekend off.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 14, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1944 Scherrie Payne, American singer (Supremes-Incredible)


Turns out that Ms Payne was the last of the Diana Ross replacements, handling lead vocals during a mostly disco driven version of the group. Ironically, after this version of the Supremes folded, Ms Payne had a solo #3 disco hit with a cover of 10cc 's I'm Not in Love, which I wish I'd never heard.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 14, 2019)

too larry said:


> @Amos Otis you will have it to yourself for a few days. I have this weekend off.


Yeah, man, if anything noteworthy occurs.....but I suspect it's all downhill after the 12th: Buck Dharma and Neil Young on the same day. Gonna need something pretty spectacular to rate w/ that. Like all 4 of the Bangles on the same day.


----------



## too larry (Nov 14, 2019)

Speaking of Neil's b-day. . .


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 14, 2019)

Hope you didn't tip your barber, Neil.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 16, 2019)

1954 - Harry Rushakoff - drummer

an all time classic video that no one ever saw


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 17, 2019)

1938 Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 17, 2019)

1941 Gene Clark, rock vocalist/guitarist (Byrds]

the best Byrds' tune, Gene on tambourine


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 17, 2019)

1941 Gene Clark, rock vocalist/guitarist (Dillard and Clark]

the best version of the Bernie Leadon tune


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 17, 2019)

1941 Gene Clark, rock vocalist 

he'd be 78
[someone should name a weed strain after the blonde]


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 17, 2019)

1941 Gene Clark, rock vocalist, song writer

With Chris, Bernie and the others brothers.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 17, 2019)

1946 Martin Barre, British pop guitarist (Jethro Tull)


----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Hope you didn't tip your barber, Neil.


I'm pretty sure he single handedly started the grunge fashion trend.


----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> 1941 Gene Clark, rock vocalist
> 
> he'd be 78
> [someone should name a weed strain after the blonde]


I thought someone already had.


----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2019)

1897 Jules Buffano, American composer and pianist (Jimmy Durante Show), born in St Louis, Missouri (d. 1960)


----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2019)

1909 Johnny Mercer, American lyricist (Moon River, Old Black Magic), born in Savannah, Georgia (d. 1976)


----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2019)

1916 James L. Lyons, American jazz promoter (founder of the Monterey Jazz Festival) (d. 1994)


----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2019)

1950 Graham Parker, British musician (Squeezing Out Sparks - Mercury Poisoning) born in London, England


----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2019)

1962 Kirk Hammett, US heavy-metal guitarist (Metallica-Master of Puppets)


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 20, 2019)

1977 Josh Turner, American singer 

stone cold classic


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 20, 2019)

1965 Mike D[iamond], American rap vocalist


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 20, 2019)

1954 Frank Marino


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 20, 2019)

1947 Joe Walsh, American guitarist


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 20, 2019)

1947 George Grantham, OK, rock drummer/vocalist /high harmony


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 20, 2019)

1946 Duane Allman, American rock guitarist


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 20, 2019)

1942 Norman Greenbaum

You'll be singing this all day long...


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 20, 2019)

1941 Dr. John [Malcolm John Rebennack]


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 20, 2019)

1939 Dick Smothers


----------



## too larry (Nov 21, 2019)

1904 Coleman Hawkins, American jazz musician who virtually created tenor saxophone for jazz, born in St. Joseph, Missouri (d. 1969)


----------



## too larry (Nov 21, 2019)

1948 Lonnie Jordan, rock keyboardist and vocalist (War), born in San Diego, California


----------



## too larry (Nov 21, 2019)

1948 Alphonse Mouzon, American jazz musician (Weather Report, Tenacious Records), born in Charleston, South Carolina (d. 2016)


----------



## too larry (Nov 21, 2019)

1948 John "Rabbit" Bundrick, American keyboardist and organist (The Who, The Rocky Horror Picture Show), born in Houston, Texas


----------



## too larry (Nov 21, 2019)

1950 Gary Pihl, American guitarist (Sammy Hagar), born in Chicago, Illinois


----------



## too larry (Nov 21, 2019)

1957 Jim Brown, rocker (UB40-Red Red Wine)


----------



## too larry (Nov 21, 2019)

11/21/69 Sac Cal


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 21, 2019)

1950 Livingston Taylor


----------



## too larry (Nov 21, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> 1950 Livingston Taylor


I did listen to a couple of his songs. Did not realize who his brother was


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 21, 2019)

1965 Bjork, Icelandic singer






with that Mike Patton guy...


----------



## too larry (Nov 22, 2019)

1899 Hoagland "Hoagy" Carmichael, American composer, singer and actor (In the Cool, Cool, Cool of the Evening), born in Bloomington, Indiana (d. 1981)


----------



## too larry (Nov 22, 2019)

1941 Ron McClure, rocker (Blood, Sweat & Tears)


----------



## too larry (Nov 22, 2019)

1941 Jesse Colin Young, American musician


----------



## too larry (Nov 22, 2019)

1942 Floyd Sneed, Canadian rock drummer (Three Dog Night), born in Calgary, Alberta


----------



## too larry (Nov 22, 2019)

1946 Aston Barrett, Jamaican reggae bassist (I Shot the Sheriff)


----------



## too larry (Nov 22, 2019)

1950 Little Steven, [Van Zandt], Asbury Park NJ, rocker (Born to Run)


----------



## too larry (Nov 22, 2019)

1950 [Ma]Tina Weymouth, rock bassist (Talking Heads-& She Was), born in Coronado, California


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 22, 2019)

1942 Steve Caldwell


----------



## too larry (Nov 23, 2019)

1926 R. L. Burnside, American blues musician (Deep Blues), born in Harmontown, Mississippi (d. 2005)


----------



## too larry (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Nov 23, 2019)

1931 Gloria Lynne, American Jazz vocalist (Dell Tones), born in Harlem, New York City (d. 2013)


----------



## too larry (Nov 23, 2019)

1954 Bruce Hornsby, Williamsburg Va, rock vocalist


----------



## too larry (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Nov 23, 2019)

1992 Miley Cyrus, American actress and singer (Hannah Montana, The Climb), born in Nashville, Tennessee


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 23, 2019)

Betty Everett 1939


----------



## too larry (Nov 24, 2019)

1868 Scott Joplin, American ragtime entertainer and composer (Maple Leaf Rag, The Entertainer), born in Texarkana, Texas (d. 1917)


----------



## too larry (Nov 24, 2019)

1939 Jim Yester, rock vocalist/guitarist (Association), born in Birmingham, Alabama


----------



## too larry (Nov 24, 2019)

1941 Donald "Duck" Dunn, TN, bassist (Booker T-Mar-Keys, Walkin' the Dog), (d, 2012)


----------



## too larry (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Nov 24, 2019)

1941 Pete Best, British drummer (Beatles), born in Madras, British India


----------



## too larry (Nov 24, 2019)

1943 Robin Williamson, rocker (Incredible String Band) I thought these were all chicks until the singing started. lol got to love the hair.


----------



## too larry (Nov 24, 2019)

1945 Lee Michaels, rocker (Do You Know What I Mean), born in Los Angeles, California


----------



## too larry (Nov 24, 2019)

1945 Bev [Beverley] Bevan, rock drummer (ELO), born in Birmingham, England


----------



## too larry (Nov 24, 2019)

1950 Bob [Robert Lewis] Burns, American drummer (Lynyrd Skynyrd), born in Jacksonville, Florida (d. 2015)


----------



## too larry (Nov 24, 2019)

1955 Clement Burke, rock drummer (Blondie)


----------



## too larry (Nov 24, 2019)

1955 Elvis Ramone, American drummer (The Ramones)


----------



## too larry (Nov 24, 2019)

1957 Chris Hayes, California, rock guitarist (Huey Lewis & The News)


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 24, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1868 Scott Joplin, American ragtime entertainer and composer (Maple Leaf Rag, The Entertainer), born in Texarkana, Texas (d. 1917)


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 24, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1939 Jim Yester, rock vocalist/guitarist (Association), born in Birmingham, Alabama


Jim sings lead on this one.


----------



## too larry (Nov 25, 2019)

1914 Eddie Boyd, blues vocal/pianist (Mississippi)


----------



## too larry (Nov 25, 2019)

1924 Paul Desmond, American jazz alto saxophonist (Dave Brubeck Quartet - Take Five), born in San Francisco, California (d. 1977)


----------



## too larry (Nov 25, 2019)

1940 Percy Sledge, American soul singer (When A Man Loves A Woman), born in Leighton, Alabama (d. 2015)


----------



## too larry (Nov 25, 2019)

1945 Bev Bevan, English drummer (Electric Light Orchestra), born in Birmingham, England 

Didn't we just do this a day or two ago? Tighten up internet.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 25, 2019)

slim pickings....but this is better than I thought it would be. Okay, until the last 20 seconds, and he goes horribly off key.

1958 Gary Coveyou, musician (Bo Donaldson and The Heywoods)


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 27, 2019)

1942 Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 27, 2019)

1962 Mike "Puffy" Bordin, rock drummer (Faith No More) 

I'll take Puffy and Billy Gould vs any bass / drums combo you got.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 27, 2019)

I'll take Puffy and Billy Gould vs any bass / drums combo you got. 
"Gotta test the Evidence"


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 29, 2019)

1941 Dennis Doherty


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 29, 2019)

1941 Dennis Doherty


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 29, 2019)

1941 Dennis Doherty


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 29, 2019)

1942 Felix Cavaliere


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 29, 2019)

1947 Ronnie Montrose


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 29, 2019)

1951 Barry Goudreau, rock guitarist


----------



## too larry (Nov 29, 2019)

1912 Viola Smith, American drummer (one of the first professional female drummers)


----------



## too larry (Nov 29, 2019)

1933 John Mayall, British blues musician (John Mayall & the Bluesbreakers), born in Macclesfield, England


----------



## too larry (Nov 29, 2019)

1940 Chuck [Charles] Mangione, American jazz musician (Feels So Good), born in Rochester, New York


----------



## too larry (Nov 29, 2019)

1942 Felix Cavaliere, Pelham NY, rock keyboardist (Rascals - Lonely too Long)


----------



## too larry (Nov 30, 2019)

1915 Walter Brown "Brownie" McGhee, Knoxville Tennessee, American blues singer/guitarist


----------



## too larry (Nov 30, 2019)

1924 Allan Sherman, American parody singer and songwriter (Hello Muddah, Hello Faddah), born in Chicago, Illinois (d. 1973)


----------



## too larry (Nov 30, 2019)

1931 Jack Sheldon, American jazz trumpeter, singer, and actor (Run Buddy Run, Merv Griffin), born in Jacksonville, Florida


----------



## too larry (Nov 30, 2019)

1943 Leo Lyons, Standbridge Beds, rock bassist (Ten Years After)


----------



## too larry (Nov 30, 2019)

1944 Rob Grill, rock bassist/vocalist (Grass Roots), born in Los Angeles, California


----------



## too larry (Nov 30, 2019)

1945 Roger Glover, British hard rock bassist (Episode Six-Deep Purple)


----------



## too larry (Nov 30, 2019)

1949 Ruby Starr [Constance Henrietta Mierzwiak], American rock singer (Black Oak Arkansas), born in Toledo, Ohio (d. 1995)


----------



## too larry (Nov 30, 2019)

1954 George McArdle, rock bassist (Little River Band Melbourne


----------



## too larry (Nov 30, 2019)

1955 Billy Idol, [William Broad], rocker (White Wedding)


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 30, 2019)

no denying the excellence here


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 30, 2019)

After recording three critically acclaimed albums before he was 21, this guy turned down offers to join Bowie, the Stones, Blood Sweat & Tears and Quincy Jones because he wanted to make his own music. One of his first sessions at 15 was with Frank Zappa, and Zappa called him one of his heroes and personal influences.

1953 Shuggie Otis


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 1, 2019)

1934 Billy Paul - one BIG hit wonder


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 1, 2019)

1944 Eric Bloom, American rock vocalist/guitarist


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 1, 2019)

How to properly open a show. Rare Alan Lanier lead guitar to close the assault.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 1, 2019)

How to properly encore. 
1944 Eric Bloom, American rock vocalist/guitarist (Blue Öyster Cult)


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 1, 2019)

1945 John Densmore, LA, drummer 
1950 Keith Thibodeaux 
1933 Lou Rawls


----------



## too larry (Dec 2, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> , , , , , , , ,1950 Keith Thibodeaux. . . . .


My wifi let me down yesterday, so. . .


----------



## too larry (Dec 2, 2019)

1941 Tom McGuiness, English rocker (The Blues Band), born in Wimbledon, London


----------



## too larry (Dec 2, 2019)

1942 Ted Bluechel, American rock vocalist and drummer (Association), born in San Pedro, California


----------



## too larry (Dec 2, 2019)

1960 Rick Savage, English bass player (Def Leppard-Hysteria, Rock of Ages), born in Sheffield, South Yorkshire, England

1968 Nate Mendel, American bassist (Foo Fighters), born in Richland, Washington


----------



## too larry (Dec 2, 2019)

1943 Dave Munden, English rock drummer (Brian Poole & The Tremeloes), born in Dagenham, Essex, England


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 2, 2019)

1960 Rick Savage, English bass player


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 2, 2019)

Never need a reason to post this cclip. Rock on !


----------



## too larry (Dec 2, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> 1960 Rick Savage, English bass player


Great find. When I leave guys like this open, it's not a dis. I just know you will be able to separate the wheat from the chaff.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 2, 2019)

too larry said:


> Great find. When I leave guys like this open, it's not a dis. I just know you will be able to separate the wheat from the chaff.


Honestly, I only kind of liked DF before seeing their acoustic clips. Armageddon It never fails to slay me after hundreds of plays. Similarly, I couldn't stand KISS until a few singles beginning w/ the Dynasty LP, but their acoustic show has a lot of great stuff. Still kills me to say great and KISS in the same paragraph....


----------



## too larry (Dec 2, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Honestly, I only kind of liked DF before seeing their acoustic clips. Armageddon It never fails to slay me after hundreds of plays. Similarly, I couldn't stand KISS until a few singles beginning w/ the Dynasty LP, but their acoustic show has a lot of great stuff. Still kills me to say great and KISS in the same paragraph....


I'm sure I heard some of their stuff on the radio, but I couldn't pick out a kiss song if my life depended on it. I have bought CD collections in the past, so have a good many DL CD's but never really listened to them other than the radio. {but then I have 1.5K CD's and the same 6 have been in my office player for the longest time}


----------



## too larry (Dec 4, 2019)

1930 Jim Hall, American jazz guitarist and composer, born in Buffalo, New York (d. 2013)


----------



## too larry (Dec 4, 2019)

1936 Larry Davis, American blues singer and guitarist, born in Kansas City, Missouri (d. 1994)


----------



## too larry (Dec 4, 2019)

1942 Bob Mosley, American rock bassist (Moby Grape), born in Paradise Valley, California


----------



## too larry (Dec 4, 2019)

1944 Chris Hillman, American singer (The Byrds - Turn Turn Turn), born in San Diego, California


----------



## too larry (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 4, 2019)

1944 Dennis Wilson, American drummer and vocalist (Beach Boys), born in Hawthorne, California (d. 1983)


----------



## too larry (Dec 4, 2019)

1948 Southside Johnny [Lyons], American rocker (Asbury Jukes - I Don't Want Go Home), born in Neptune, New Jersey


----------



## too larry (Dec 4, 2019)

1951 Gary Rossington, American rock musician (Lynyrd Skynyrd, Rossington-Collins Band)), born in Jacksonville, Florida


----------



## too larry (Dec 4, 2019)

1955 Cassandra Wilson, American jazz singer, born in Jackson, Mississippi


----------



## too larry (Dec 4, 2019)

1969 Jay-Z [Shawn Carter], American rapper and record producer (Reasonable Doubt, The Blueprint), born in Brooklyn, New York City


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 4, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1951 Gary Rossington, American rock musician (Lynyrd Skynyrd, Rossington-Collins Band)), born in Jacksonville, Florida


All it took was Rossington/Collins Band to make a great Lynyrd Skynyrd song, is that how the joke goes @norcaliwood ?


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 4, 2019)

too larry said:


>


Chris was a Burrito Brother by then.
Written by Gene Clark. Chris, lead vocal / bass.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 4, 2019)

Complete change of pace for Mr Hillman, and so sweet.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 4, 2019)

These four guys including Chris and Bernie Leadon put out 2 gospel bluegrass lps under the name Evercall Ready.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 4, 2019)

The Byrds, The Burritos, Manassas, Souther/Hillman/Furay, yet his star burned the brightest in this fantastic band.






John Jorgensen filling putting a David Crosby-esque middle between Chris and Herb Pedersen.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 4, 2019)

Great song w/ Tony Rice, Herb Pedersen, Mark O'Connor, and Jerry Douglas.





Rice, Rice, Hillman, and Pedersen made 2 great LPs. Ronnie Simpkins on bass.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 4, 2019)

Hillman, Pedersen, and that jerk that sings good.


----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 5, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> All it took was Rossington/Collins Band to make a great Lynyrd Skynyrd song, is that how the joke goes @norcaliwood ?


even adding Travis didn't help.


----------



## norcaliwood (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 5, 2019)

1947 Kim Simmonds, Welsh guitarist (Savoy Brown)


----------



## too larry (Dec 6, 2019)

1896 Ira Gershwin, American lyricist ('S Wonderful, I Got Rhythm), born in NYC, New York (d. 1983)


----------



## too larry (Dec 6, 2019)

1920 Dave Brubeck, American jazz pianist and composer (Gates of Justice), born in Concord, California (d. 2012)


----------



## too larry (Dec 6, 2019)

1943 Mike Smith, English musician (Dave Clark 5-Glad All Over), born in London, England (d. 200


----------



## too larry (Dec 6, 2019)

1947 Miroslav Vitouš, Czech jazz bassist (Weather Report), born in Prague, Czechoslovakia


----------



## too larry (Dec 6, 2019)

1955 Rick Buckler, English rock drummer (The Jam), born in Woking, Surrey, England


----------



## too larry (Dec 6, 2019)

1956 Peter Buck, American pop guitarist (REM-Murmur), born in Berkeley, California
1956 Randy Rhoads, American heavy metal guitarist (Quiet Riot), born in Santa Monica, California (d. 1982)


----------



## too larry (Dec 6, 2019)

1961 David Lovering, American drummer (Pixies), born in Burlington, Massachusetts


----------



## too larry (Dec 7, 2019)

1910 Louis Prima, American musician (That Old Black Magic), born in New Orleans, Louisiana (d. 197


----------



## too larry (Dec 7, 2019)

1942 Harry Chapin, American rock vocalist (Taxi, Cat's in the Cradle), born in New York City, New York


----------



## too larry (Dec 7, 2019)

1949 Tom Waits, American rocker and songwriter (Blue Valentine), born in Pomona, California


----------



## too larry (Dec 7, 2019)

1964 Duncan Millar, English jazz pianist (Blue Mercedes-Rich & Famous), born in London, England


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1942 Harry Chapin, American rock vocalist (Taxi, Cat's in the Cradle), born in New York City, New York


I heard this version on the radio when Chapin's version was popular. Only heard it once, but could never hear Harry's tune without LOL. Thanks, Weird Al !


----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2019)

1925 Jimmy Smith, American jazz musician and organist (Walk on the Wild Side), born in Norristown, Pennsylvania (d. 2005)


----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2019)

1925 Sammy Davis Jr., American singer, dancer and actor (Ocean's 11, Candy Man), born in NYC, New York (d. 1990)


----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2019)

1929 Ali Bongo [William Oliver Wallace], British comedy musician and magician (President of The Magic Circle - Shriek of Araby), born in England (d. 2009)


----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2019)

1942 Bobby Elliott, rock drummer (The Hollies), born in Burnley, Lancashire


----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2019)

1943 Jim Morrison, American singer-songwriter (The Doors) and poet, born in Melbourne, Florida (d. 1971)


----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2019)

1947 Gregg Allman, guitarist/vocalist (Allman Brothers Band), born in Nashville, Tennessee (d. 2017)


----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2019)

1949 Ray Shulman, British musician, born in Portsmouth


----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2019)

1950 Jimmy Farrar, American rock vocalist (Molly Hatchet), born in LaGrange, Georgia
1950 Dan Hartman, American musician (Edgar Winter Group), born in Harrisburg, Pennsylvania


----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2019)

1952 Richie Morales, drummer (Spyro Gyra-Morning Dance)


----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2019)

1957 Phil Collen, English heavy-metal guitarist (Def Leppard - Love Bites), born in London, England


----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2019)

1966 Sinéad O'Connor, Irish singer-songwriter (Nothing Compares 2 U), born in Glenageary, Ireland


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 8, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1966 Sinéad O'Connor, Irish singer-songwriter (Nothing Compares 2 U), born in Glenageary, Ireland


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 8, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1957 Phil Collen, English heavy-metal guitarist (Def Leppard - Love Bites), born in London, England


This is very cool.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 8, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1950 Jimmy Farrar, American rock vocalist (Molly Hatchet), born in LaGrange, Georgia
> 1950 Dan Hartman, American musician (Edgar Winter Group), born in Harrisburg, Pennsylvania


Died at 44 yrs old, but made some good music.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 8, 2019)

1939 Jerry Butler, American rock vocalist


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2019)

1934 Junior Wells


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2019)

1941 Dan Hicks


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2019)

1944 George Baker


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2019)

1948 Dennis Dunaway bassist


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2019)

1964 Paul Landers, German guitarist


----------



## too larry (Dec 10, 2019)

1919 Alexander Courage, American composer of original Star Trek theme, born in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania (d. 200


----------



## too larry (Dec 10, 2019)

1926 Guitar Slim [Eddie Jones], blues guitarist ("The Things That I Used to Do"), born in Greenwood, Mississippi (d. 1959)


----------



## too larry (Dec 10, 2019)

1941 Chad Stuart, English rock vocalist and guitarist (Chad & Jeremy), born in Windermere, Cumberland, England


----------



## too larry (Dec 10, 2019)

1953 Diane Schuur, American jazz singer (Diane Schuur & the Count Basie Orchestra), born in Tacoma, Washington


----------



## too larry (Dec 10, 2019)

1954 Jack Hues, English musician (Wang Chung), born in Gillingham, Kent, England


----------



## too larry (Dec 10, 2019)

1974 Meg White, American drummer (The White Stripes), born in Grosse Point Farms, Michigan


----------



## too larry (Dec 12, 2019)

1915 Frank Sinatra, American singer (Strangers in the Night, My Way) and actor (From Here to Eternity) known as 'old blue eyes', born in Hoboken, New Jersey (d. 199


----------



## too larry (Dec 12, 2019)

1918 Joe Williams [Joseph Goreed], American jazz singer (Everyday I have the Blues), born in Cordele, Georgia (d. 1999)


----------



## too larry (Dec 12, 2019)

1937 Connie Francis [Concetta Franconero], American singer and actress (Where the Boys Are), born in Newark, New Jersey


----------



## too larry (Dec 12, 2019)

1940 Dionne Warwick, American singer (Solid Gold, Way to San Jose), born in East Orange, New Jersey


----------



## too larry (Dec 12, 2019)

1941 Terry Kirkman, American rock vocalist and keyboardist (Association), born in Salina, Kansas


----------



## too larry (Dec 12, 2019)

1941 Tim Hauser, American jazz singer (Manhattan Transfer-Tuxedo Junction), born in Troy, New York, (d. 2014)


----------



## too larry (Dec 12, 2019)

1943 Dickey Betts, American guitarist (Allman Bros-Ramblin' Man), born in West Palm Beach, Florida


----------



## too larry (Dec 12, 2019)

1946 Clive Bunker, British rock drummer (Jethro Tull), born in Luton, Bedfordshire, England


----------



## too larry (Dec 12, 2019)

1953 Bruce Kulick, American rock guitarist and singer (KISS), born in Brooklyn, New York


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 12, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1937 Connie Francis [Concetta Franconero], American singer and actress (Where the Boys Are), born in Newark, New Jersey


Awww....no Concetta?


----------



## too larry (Dec 12, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Awww....no Concetta?


I try to leave some good ones for you.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 12, 2019)

957 Cy Curnin, English rock vocalist 

One of the tightest bands I ever saw.


----------



## too larry (Dec 13, 2019)

1914 George "Tiger" Haynes, American jazz musician (The Three Flames) and actor (In the Heat of the Night, The Wiz), born in Frederiksted, St. Croix (d. 1994)


----------



## too larry (Dec 13, 2019)

1938 Tony Gomez, British rocker (Foundations), born in Colombo, Ceylon (d. 2015)


----------



## too larry (Dec 13, 2019)

1948 Davy O'List, English rocker (Roxy Music), born in Chiswick, London


----------



## too larry (Dec 13, 2019)

1949 Randy Owen, American country music star (Alabama-Mt Music), born in Fort Payne, Alabama


----------



## too larry (Dec 13, 2019)

1954 John Anderson, American country singer and actor (I've Got a Feelin', Money in the Bank), born in Apopka, Florida


----------



## too larry (Dec 13, 2019)

1989 Taylor Swift, American singer and songwriter (Our Song), born in Reading, Pennsylvania


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 13, 2019)

1957 Morris Day 

Purple Rain changed my mind about Prince, but Morris stole the movie imo. 
Get your groove back on ... this still rocks.


----------



## too larry (Dec 14, 2019)

1920 Clark Terry, American jazz trumpeter, born in St Louis, Missouri (d. 2015)


----------



## too larry (Dec 14, 2019)

1932 Charlie Rich, American vocalist (Behind Closed Doors), born in Colt, Arkansas (d. 1995)


----------



## too larry (Dec 14, 2019)

1942 Dick Wagner, American rock guitarist (the Frost), born in Oelwein, Iowa (d. 2014)


----------



## too larry (Dec 14, 2019)

1943 Frank Allen, English rock vocalist (Searchers-Needles & Pins), born in Hayes, Middlesex, England


----------



## too larry (Dec 14, 2019)

1946 Joyce Vincent Wilson, American singer (Tony Orlando & Dawn), born in Detroit, Michigan


----------



## too larry (Dec 14, 2019)

1949 Cliff Williams, English rock bassist (AC/DC), born in Romford, Essex, England


----------



## too larry (Dec 14, 2019)

1958 Mike Scott, Scottish rocker (Blues Inc, Waterboys-Rainbow Warrior), born in Edinburgh, Scotland


----------



## too larry (Dec 14, 2019)

1958 Spider Tracy, English rock vocalist (The Pogues), born in Eastbourne, England


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 14, 2019)

1932 Abbe Lane - nominee for a named marijuana cross






such class...and a terrific punchline at the end.





introduced as "38 - 24 - 36"


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 14, 2019)

1970 Anna Maria Jopek 

some would say this is better than Bowie's version. a personal favorite.






well worth your time


----------



## too larry (Dec 15, 2019)

1891 A. P. Carter, American musician (Carter Family), born in Maces Spring, Virginia


----------



## too larry (Dec 15, 2019)

1939 Cindy Birdsong, American rock vocalist (Labelle-Rainbow, Supremes), born in Camden, New Jersey


----------



## too larry (Dec 15, 2019)

1942 Dave Clark, English rock drummer (Dave Clark 5-Glad All Over), born in Tottenham, Middlesex, England


----------



## too larry (Dec 15, 2019)

1951 Ken Knox, rock vocalist (Chairmen of the Board)


----------



## too larry (Dec 15, 2019)

1955 Paul Simonon, English pop bassist (Clash-Havana 3 AM)


----------



## too larry (Dec 15, 2019)

1957 Tim Reynolds, German guitarist (Dave Matthews Band), born in Wiesbaden, Germany


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 15, 2019)

Mr Easy
1933 Jesse Belvin 

mom loved this guy


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 15, 2019)

1946 Carmine Appice 

drums and vocal


----------



## too larry (Dec 16, 2019)

1770 Ludwig van Beethoven, German composer (5th Symphony, Ode to Joy), born in Bonn, Electorate of Cologne (d. 1827)


----------



## too larry (Dec 16, 2019)

1937 Joe Farrell, American jazz saxophonist, born in Chicago Heights, Illinois, (d. 1986)


----------



## too larry (Dec 16, 2019)

1943 Anthony 'Tony' Hicks, Nelson Lancashire, British rock guitarist (The Hollies)


----------



## too larry (Dec 16, 2019)

1944 John Abercrombie, American jazz guitarist, born in Portchester, New York (d. 2017)


----------



## too larry (Dec 16, 2019)

1949 Billy Gibbons, American jazz-rock guitarist (Moving Sidewalks, ZZ Top), born in Houston, Texas


----------



## too larry (Dec 16, 2019)

1951 Robben Ford, American guitarist


----------



## too larry (Dec 16, 2019)

1959 Steven Irvine, rock drummer (Lloyd Cole & The Commotions)


----------



## too larry (Dec 17, 2019)

1937 Art Neville, vocalist (Neville Brothers), born in New Orleans, Louisiana


----------



## too larry (Dec 17, 2019)

1939 Eddie Kendricks, Alabama, American singer-songwriter (The Temptations-My Girl, Boogie Down)


----------



## too larry (Dec 17, 2019)

1939 James Booker, R&B musician (Gonzo), born in New Orleans, Louisiana


----------



## too larry (Dec 17, 2019)

1942 Paul Butterfield, blues musician (Better Days), born in Chicago, Illinois


----------



## too larry (Dec 17, 2019)

1947 Jim Hodder, American drummer (Steely Dan), born in Bethpage, New York (d. 1990)


----------



## too larry (Dec 17, 2019)

1949 Paul Rodgers, Engl, rocker (Bad Company-Feel Like Makin Love, Firm)


----------



## too larry (Dec 17, 2019)

1950 Carlton Barrett, Jamaicans reggae drummer (Bob Marley & Wailers)


----------



## too larry (Dec 17, 2019)

1958 Mike Mills, US pop bassist (REM-One I Love)


----------



## too larry (Dec 17, 2019)

1961 Sara Dallin, British musician (Bananarama), born in Bristol, England


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 17, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1939 Eddie Kendricks, Alabama, American singer-songwriter (The Temptations-My Girl, Boogie Down)


That's Ruffin. "Corn" Kendricks had the high voice.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 17, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1949 Paul Rodgers, Engl, rocker (Bad Company-Feel Like Makin Love, Firm)


Rodgers, in fact, was on a good record once.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 17, 2019)

1948 Jim Bonfanti 

As the clip shows, these guys had some serious chops. Just not enough good songs. I like this one.


----------



## too larry (Dec 17, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Rodgers, in fact, was on a good record once.


I have his Muddy Waters tribute album. It's not too bad.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 18, 2019)

1938 [Bryan] Chas Chandler, English rock bassist 

leading with the bass line


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 18, 2019)

1943 Keith Richards


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 18, 2019)

1953 Elliot Easton, [Elliot Shapiro], rock guitarist (Cars)


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 19, 2019)

1920 [Little] Jimmy Dickens


----------



## too larry (Dec 19, 2019)

1918 Professor Longhair [Henry Roeland Byrd], American blues singer and pianist, born in Bogalusa, Louisiana (d. 1980)


----------



## too larry (Dec 19, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> 1920 [Little] Jimmy Dickens


----------



## too larry (Dec 19, 2019)

1941 Maurice White, singer-songwriter (Earth, Wind & Fire), born in Memphis, Tennessee (d. 2016)


----------



## too larry (Dec 19, 2019)

1944 Alvin Lee, Nottingham England, rock vocals/guitarist (10 Years After), (d. 2013)


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 19, 2019)

1941 Maurice White 

the chicks like Cetera....but they dig EW&F


----------



## too larry (Dec 19, 2019)

1944 Zal Yanovsky, rock guitarist (Lovin' Spoonful-Do You Believe in Magic)


----------



## too larry (Dec 19, 2019)

1945 John McEuen, rocker (Nitty Gritty Dirt Band)


----------



## too larry (Dec 19, 2019)

1947 Roderic "Rod" Evans, British rocker (The Maze, Deep Purple), born in Eton, Buckinghamshire


----------



## too larry (Dec 19, 2019)

1949 Lenny White, American jazz drummer (Chick Corea's Return to Forever), born in NYC, New York


----------



## too larry (Dec 19, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1947 Roderic "Rod" Evans, British rocker (The Maze, Deep Purple), born in Eton, Buckinghamshire


Is this the right time period?


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 19, 2019)

1947 Roderic "Rod" Evans, British rocker ( Deep Purple, *Captain Beyond *]

*They made the greatest acid album of all time, and rocked it live. "Can't Feel a Nothing ! "





Turn it up to ELEVEN for maximum eargasm !! "Sun and moon in the valley at the same time".




*
Remember about a half hour after you dropped that first hit of acid?


----------



## too larry (Dec 20, 2019)

1940 Larry Willis, American jazz pianist & composer, born in NYC, New York


----------



## too larry (Dec 20, 2019)

1944 Robert Colomby, American rock drummer (Blood Sweat & Tears-When I Die), born in NYC, New York


----------



## too larry (Dec 20, 2019)

1945 Peter Criss [George Peter John Criscuola], American drummer and singer (Kiss), born in Brooklyn, New York


----------



## too larry (Dec 20, 2019)

1946 Douglass Lubahn, psychedelic rock & jazz rock bassist


----------



## too larry (Dec 20, 2019)

1955 Ed Kuepper, Australian guitarist and singer-songwriter (The Saints), born in Bremen, Germany


----------



## too larry (Dec 20, 2019)

1957 Billy Bragg, English rocker (It Says Here, Ideology), born in Barking, Essex


----------



## too larry (Dec 20, 2019)

1966 Chris Robinson, American rocker (Black Crowes-Shake Your Money Maker), born in Atlanta, Georgia


----------



## too larry (Dec 20, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1945 Peter Criss [George Peter John Criscuola], American drummer and singer (Kiss), born in Brooklyn, New York


*The College of Rock and Roll Knowledge*
10 hrs · 
The years do add up. Even if you're best known as a Cat.
Peter Criss, the original drummer for and a founding member of Kiss, is celebrating his 74th birthday today. Peter was the oldest member of the band being almost 4 years older than Gene Simmons who was the next oldest.
How many of you remember being blown away when his drum kit magically rose up on stage? And he kept on playing!!! (we know it became a very common thing, but Peter was one of the first.)
74. We are not getting old. Just older….
Happy Birthday Peter!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 20, 2019)

1939 Bill Keith, American banjoist 

Richard Greene – fiddle David Grisman – mandolin Bill Keith – banjo Peter Rowen – vocals, guitar Clarence White – guitar Stuart Schulman – bass 






*Jim Kweskin Jug Band - Bill Keith Plays "Caravan"









*


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 20, 2019)

1948 Stevie Wright, singer the Easybeats 

Still on my all time favorites list. Check out Stevie's move @1:50.





The B side


----------



## too larry (Dec 21, 2019)

1940 Frank Zappa, American rocker, composer, activist and filmmaker (Mothers of Invention, Catholic Girls), born in Baltimore, Maryland (d. 1993)


----------



## too larry (Dec 21, 2019)

1943 Albert Lee, English guitarist, born in Lingen, Herefordshire


----------



## too larry (Dec 21, 2019)

1946 Carl Wilson, American rock vocalist and guitarist (Beach Boys), born in Hawthorne California (d. 199


----------



## too larry (Dec 21, 2019)

@Amos Otis I will be away for most of the week. You will have to carry on alone for a while.

Merry Christmas


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 22, 2019)

too larry said:


> @Amos Otis I will be away for most of the week. You will have to carry on alone for a while.
> 
> Merry Christmas


Merry Christmas!

1942 Dick Parry, English saxophonist


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 22, 2019)

1949 Maurice Gibb 

too easy to sell the guys short


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 22, 2019)

1949 Robin Gibb


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 22, 2019)

1946 Rick Nielsen, American rock vocalist/guitarist (Cheap Trick)


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 23, 2019)

1940 Jorma Kaukonen, American rock guitarist


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 23, 2019)

1941 Tim Hardin


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 23, 2019)

1941 Ron Bushy, American drummer


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 23, 2019)

1949 Luther Grosvenor, English rock musician (Spooky Tooth) aka Ariel Bender


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 23, 2019)

1949 Adrian Belew, guitarist/vocalist King Crimson


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 23, 2019)

1967 Carla Bruni


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 23, 2019)

1956 Dave Murray, English heavy metal guitarist and songwriter (Iron Maiden 

1964 Eddie Vedder

1943 Derek Small, rocker (Spinal Tap)


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 24, 2019)

1945 Lemmy


----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2019)

1926 Enrique Jorrín, Cuban composer and musician (d. 1987)


----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2019)

1929 Bill Horton, doo-wop singer (The Silhouettes-Get a Job), born in Hickory, North Carolina (d. 1995)


----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2019)

1929 Chris Kenner, R&B singer (I Like it Like That), born in Kenner, Louisiana (d. 1976)


----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2019)

1937 O'Kelly Isley, singer (Isley Brothers-Twist & Shout), born in Cincinnati, Ohio


----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2019)

1940 Pete Brown, English musician and songwriter (Cream), born in Ashtead, Surrey


----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2019)

1942 Barry Goldberg, American blues musician (The Rides), born in Chicago, Illinois


----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2019)

1944 Henry Vestine, American guitarist (Canned Heat), born in Takoma Park, Maryland (d. 1997)


----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2019)

Did not know Jimmy was a Christmas baby.

1946 Jimmy Buffet, vocalist (Margaritaville), born in Mobile, Alabama


----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2019)

1948 Barbara Mandrell, singer/TV host (Mandrell Sisters), born in Houston, Texas


----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2019)

1949 Joe Louis Walker, American musician


----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2019)

1954 Robin Campbell, British reggae vocalist/guitarist (UB40-Red Red Wine)


----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2019)

1957 Shane MacGowan, punk rock musician (Pogues-Red Roses For Me), born in Pembury, Kent


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 25, 2019)

1907 Cab[ell] Calloway


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 25, 2019)

1945 Noel Redding bassist


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 25, 2019)

1948 Merry Clayton, American soul and gospel singer


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 25, 2019)

1958 Alannah Myles


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 25, 2019)

1971 Dido


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 27, 2019)

1941 Mike Pinder [Michael Thomas Pinder], English keyboard player and Mellotron pioneer 

vocal


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 27, 2019)

1944 Mick Jones, English rock guitarist (Foreigner] 

1948 Larry Byrom, rocker (Steppenwolf]


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 28, 2019)

1915 Roebuck "Pops" Staples


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 28, 2019)

1932 Dorsey Burnette


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 28, 2019)

1943 Charles "Chas" Hodges bass and vocals


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 28, 2019)

1946 Edgar Winter


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 28, 2019)

1950 Alex Chilton, US rock vocalist (Box Tops)


----------



## too larry (Dec 29, 2019)

1900 Willie Humphrey, American jazz clarinetist, born in New Orleans, Louisiana (d. 1994)


----------



## too larry (Dec 29, 2019)

1903 Clyde McCoy, American jazz trumpeter, bandleader, born in Ashland, Kentucky (d. 1990)


----------



## too larry (Dec 29, 2019)

1930 Glenn Reeves, American rockabilly singer-songwriter and radio deejay (Heartbreak Hotel), born in Shamrock, Texas (d. 199


----------



## too larry (Dec 29, 2019)

1933 Prez "Kidd" Kenneth, American blues singer/guitarist


----------



## too larry (Dec 29, 2019)

1939 William Edwin "Ed" Bruce, American country singer (Mammas Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up to Be Cowboys), born in Keiser, Arkansas


----------



## too larry (Dec 29, 2019)

1941 Ray Thomas, English rock vocalist and flautist (Moody Blues-Legend Of A Mind), born in Stourport-on-Severn, United Kingdom (d. 201


----------



## too larry (Dec 29, 2019)

1943 Rick Danko, Canadian bassist and singer (The Band - Stagefright), born in Blayney, Ontario (d. 1999)


----------



## too larry (Dec 29, 2019)

1947 Cozy Powell, English rock drummer (Jeff Beck Group, Whitesnake, ELP), born in Cirencester, United Kingdom (d. 199


----------



## too larry (Dec 29, 2019)

1951 Laurel Massé, American jazz singer (Manhattan Transfer-Operator), born in Holland, Michigan


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 29, 2019)

1946 Marianne Faithfull 






the best Donovan cover


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 29, 2019)

1951 Yvonne Elliman 

Most people only know her for disco. Some Clapton guy plays in this clip.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 29, 2019)

1965 Dexter Holland 

I don't care...I've always loved this.


----------



## too larry (Dec 29, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> 1965 Dexter Holland
> 
> I don't care...I've always loved this.


It has been years since I heard it last, but yea, it does have it's appeal.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 30, 2019)

1931 Skeeter Davis, [Mary Penick], Dry Ridge Ky


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 30, 2019)

1934 Del Shannon


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 30, 2019)

1928 Bo Diddley 
1937 John Hartford 
1937 Paul Stookey 
1946 Patti Smith 
1945 Davy Jones


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 30, 2019)

1942 Michael Nesmith


----------



## too larry (Dec 30, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> 1928 Bo Diddley


----------



## too larry (Dec 30, 2019)

1942 Robert Quine, American guitarist, born in Akron, Ohio (d. 2004)


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 30, 2019)

too larry said:


>


----------



## injinji (Jan 1, 2020)

1923 Milt [Bags] Jackson, American jazz vibraphonist (Modern Jazz Quartet), born in Detroit, Michigan (d. 1999)


----------



## injinji (Jan 1, 2020)

1942 Country Joe McDonald, California, rock guitarist/vocalist (& the Fish)


----------



## injinji (Jan 1, 2020)

1947 Gary "BB" Coleman, blues vocal/guitarist/producer


----------



## injinji (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy New Year


----------



## injinji (Jan 2, 2020)

1936 Roger Miller, country singer (King of the Road, Dang Me), born in Fort Worth, Texas 

{I'm going to try a plug}


----------



## injinji (Jan 2, 2020)

1949 Chick Churchill, Wales, keyboardist (Ten Years After-I'm Going Home)


----------



## injinji (Jan 2, 2020)

1954 Dawn Silva, American singer (The Brides of Funkenstein, P-Funk)


----------



## injinji (Jan 3, 2020)

1916 Maxene Andrews, American singer (Andrew Sisters-Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy), born in Minneapolis, Minnesota (d. 1995)


----------



## injinji (Jan 3, 2020)

1945 Stephen Stills, American songwriter and guitarist (Crosby, Stills & Nash), born in Dallas, Texas


----------



## injinji (Jan 3, 2020)

1946 John Paul Jones [John Baldwin], English rock bassist and songwriter (Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven), born in London


----------



## injinji (Jan 3, 2020)

1948 Larry McNeeley, banjo player (Glen Campbell Hour), born in Lafayette, Indiana


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 4, 2020)

1945 Jay Dee Maness, Loma Linda Ca, steel guitartst


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 4, 2020)

1963 Till Lindemann, German singer


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 4, 2020)

1965 Beth Gibbons, English singer


----------



## too larry (Jan 6, 2020)

1924 Earl Scruggs, American musician (& Flat-Ballad of Jed Clampett), born in Cleveland County, North Carolina (d. 2012)


----------



## too larry (Jan 6, 2020)

1935 Nino Tempo, American rock vocalist (Deep Purple), born in Niagara Falls, New York


----------



## too larry (Jan 6, 2020)

1937 Doris Troy [Doris Elaine Higginsen], US R&B singer and songwriter (Just One Look), born in the Bronx, New York (d. 2004)


----------



## too larry (Jan 6, 2020)

1946 Syd Barrett, English guitarist and early vocalist of the band Pink Floyd, born in Cambridge, England (d. 2006)


----------



## too larry (Jan 6, 2020)

1951 Kim Wilson, American musician (Fabulous Thunderbirds), born in Detroit, Michigan


----------



## too larry (Jan 6, 2020)

1953 Malcolm Young, Scottish guitarist (AC/DC-Highway to Hell), born in Glasgow, Scotland


----------



## too larry (Jan 6, 2020)

1962 Michael Houser, American guitarist (Widespread Panic), born in Boone, North Carolina (d. 2002)


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 6, 2020)

too larry said:


> 1953 Malcolm Young, Scottish guitarist (AC/DC-Highway to Hell), born in Glasgow, Scotland


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 6, 2020)

1947 Sandy Denny, English singer-songwriter


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jan 6, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4451198


No dis. {although my ears are still ringing from the "for those about to rock" show at the Tuck} I was just leaving it for you.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 6, 2020)

too larry said:


> No dis. {although my ears are still ringing from the "for those about to rock" show at the Tuck} I was just leaving it for you.


I've been waiting to use the Biden meme though.


----------



## too larry (Jan 6, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4451204View attachment 4451205


he looks as crazy as he was supposed to be


----------



## injinji (Jan 8, 2020)

1935 Elvis Presley, American singer and King of Rock and Roll (Blue Suede Shoes, Hounddog), born in Tupelo Mississippi (d. 1977)


----------



## injinji (Jan 8, 2020)

1937 Shirley Bassey, Welsh singer (Goldfinger, Moonraker), born in Tiger Bay, United Kingdom


----------



## injinji (Jan 8, 2020)

1941 Little Anthony [Anthony Gourdine], American rhythm and blues singer (Little Anthony and the Imperials-Goin' Out of My Head), born in Brooklyn, New York


----------



## injinji (Jan 8, 2020)

1946 Robby Krieger, American guitarist (Doors-Light My Fire), born in Los Angeles, California


----------



## injinji (Jan 8, 2020)

1947 David Bowie [David Robert Jones], English singer-songwriter (Major Tom, Ziggy Stardust), born in London, England (d. 2016)


----------



## injinji (Jan 8, 2020)

1947 Terry Sylvester, English guitarist & singer (Hollies-You are the Air that I Breathe), born in Liverpool, United Kingdom


----------



## injinji (Jan 8, 2020)

1967 R. Kelly [Robert Sylvester Kelly], American R&B singer-songwriter (I Wish I Could Fly), born in Chicago, Illinois


----------



## injinji (Jan 8, 2020)

Almost missed Bill.

1931 Bill Graham, German-American impresario & rock concert promoter (Fillmore), born in Berlin, Germany (d. 1991)


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 8, 2020)

1942 John Peterson, American drummer


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 8, 2020)

1955 Mike Reno, Canadian musician vocalist


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 9, 2020)

Jimmy Page is 75 today


----------



## too larry (Jan 9, 2020)

1914 Kenny Clarke, American jazz drummer & bandleader (Epistrop), born in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania (d. 1985)


----------



## too larry (Jan 9, 2020)

1941 Joan Baez, American folk singer & human rights advocate, born in Staten Island, New York


----------



## too larry (Jan 9, 2020)

1944 Jimmy Page, English rock guitarist (Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven), born in London, England


----------



## too larry (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jan 9, 2020)

1948 Bill Cowsill, American singer & musician (The Cowsills - We Can Fly), born in Newport, Rhode Island


----------



## too larry (Jan 9, 2020)

1950 David Johansen [Buster Poindexter], American singer-songwriter & actor (Hot! Hot! Hot!), born in Staten Island, New York


----------



## too larry (Jan 9, 2020)

1951 Crystal Gayle, American country singer (Don't It Make My Brown Eyes Blue), born in Paintsville, Kentucky


----------



## too larry (Jan 9, 2020)

1954 Lance Hoppens, rocker (Orleans-Still the One, Dance With Me)


----------



## too larry (Jan 9, 2020)

1967 Dave Matthews, South African singer & musician (Dave Matthews Band), born in Johannesburg, Transvaal, South Africa


----------



## too larry (Jan 9, 2020)

1978 AJ McLean, American singer (Backstreet Boys), born in West Palm Beach, Florida


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 9, 2020)

1943 Scott Walker


----------



## injinji (Jan 10, 2020)

1913 Haywood Frank Henry, American jazz baritone saxophonist, born in Birmingham, Alabama (d. 1994)


----------



## injinji (Jan 10, 2020)

1917 Jerry Wexler, American music producer who coined the term "rhythm and blues" (Aretha Franklin, Led Zeppelin, Bob Dylan), born in The Bronx, New York (d. 200


----------



## injinji (Jan 10, 2020)

1924 Maxwell Roach, American jazz drummer, born in Newland, North Carolina


----------



## injinji (Jan 10, 2020)

1930 Byron "Wild Child" Gipson, blues singer


----------



## injinji (Jan 10, 2020)

935 Ronnie Hawkins, American musician, born in Huntsville, Arkansas 









Ronnie Hawkins - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## injinji (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jan 10, 2020)

1935 Eddy Clearwater [Edward Harrington], American blues musician (West Side Strut), born in Macon, Mississippi (d. 201


----------



## injinji (Jan 10, 2020)

1942 Jim Croce, American rock vocalist (Time in a Bottle), born in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania (d. 1973)


----------



## injinji (Jan 10, 2020)

1945 Rod Stewart, British singer (Maggie Mae, Do You Think I'm Sexy), born in London, England


----------



## injinji (Jan 10, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1945 Rod Stewart, British singer (Maggie Mae, Do You Think I'm Sexy), born in London, England


Sorry. Had already posted before I realized it was a sing along.


----------



## injinji (Jan 10, 2020)

1946 Aynsley Dunbar, English drummer (Journey, Jefferson Starship), born in Liverpool, United Kingdom


----------



## injinji (Jan 10, 2020)

1946 Bob Lang, English bassist (Wayne Fontana & The Mindbenders), born in Manchester, United Kingdom


----------



## injinji (Jan 10, 2020)

1948 Donald Fagen, American rock vocalist & keyboardist (Steely Dan), born in Passaic, New Jersey


----------



## injinji (Jan 10, 2020)

1953 Pat Benatar [Andrezejewski], American singer (Hell Is for Children), born in Brooklyn, New York


----------



## too larry (Jan 11, 2020)

1924 Slim Harpo [James Moore], American blues musician (I'm a King Bee, Baby Scratch My Back), born in Lobdell, Louisiana (d. 1970)


----------



## too larry (Jan 11, 2020)

1942 Clarence Clemons, American rock saxophonist (Bruce Springsteen's E Sreet Band), born in Norfolk County, Virginia (d. 2011) 

The big man at 4:23


----------



## too larry (Jan 11, 2020)

1946 Naomi Judd, [Diana Ellen], Ashland Ky, singer (Judds-Why Not Me)


----------



## too larry (Jan 11, 2020)

1946 Tony Kaye [Anthony John Selvidge], English musician (Yes), born in Leicester, England


----------



## too larry (Jan 11, 2020)

1948 Terry Williams, Welsh rock drummer (Dire Straits), born in Swansea, Wales


----------



## too larry (Jan 11, 2020)

1949 [Frederick] Dennis Greene, American singer (Sha Na Na), born in New York, (d. 2015)


----------



## too larry (Jan 11, 2020)

1956 Robert Earl Keen, American singer


----------



## too larry (Jan 11, 2020)

1958 Vicki Peterson, rock guitarist/vocalist (Bangles), born in Los Angeles, California


----------



## too larry (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 11, 2020)

too larry said:


> 1958 Vicki Peterson, rock guitarist/vocalist (Bangles), born in Los Angeles, California


"Danger, Danger, Will Robinson....on guitar and vocals. A great tune.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 11, 2020)

too larry said:


> 1958 Vicki Peterson, rock guitarist/vocalist (Bangles), born in Los Angeles, California


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 11, 2020)

too larry said:


> 1958 Vicki Peterson, rock guitarist/vocalist (Bangles), born in Los Angeles, California


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 11, 2020)

Real good band of old folks.


----------



## too larry (Jan 13, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> "Danger, Danger, Will Robinson....on guitar and vocals. A great tune.





Amos Otis said:


>





Amos Otis said:


>


I knew you would know what to do with this one.


----------



## too larry (Jan 13, 2020)

1884 Sophie Tucker, [Kalish] "last of red hot mammas", Russian-born American singer, born in Tulchyn, Russian Empire (d. 1966)


----------



## too larry (Jan 13, 2020)

1905 Percy Humphrey, American jazz trumpet player and bandleader, born in New Orleans, Louisiana (d. 1995)


----------



## too larry (Jan 13, 2020)

1909 Danny Barker, jazz guitarist


----------



## too larry (Jan 13, 2020)

1929 Joe Pass [Joseph Passalaqua], American virtuoso jazz guitarist (The Trio) and composer, born in New Brunswick, New Jersey (d. 1994)


----------



## too larry (Jan 13, 2020)

1945 Cornelius Bumpus, American saxophonist and keyboardist (Doobie Brothers, Steely Dan), born in Dallas, Texas (d. 2004)


----------



## too larry (Jan 13, 2020)

1955 Fred White, rocker (Earth Wind & Fire-Shining Star, Easy Lover)


----------



## too larry (Jan 13, 2020)

1955 Trevor Rabin, rocker (Yes)


----------



## too larry (Jan 13, 2020)

1956 Malcolm Foster, rock bassist (Pretenders-Mystery Achievement)


----------



## too larry (Jan 13, 2020)

1962 Trace Adkins, American country singer (Ladies Love Country Boys, You're Gonna Miss This), born in Sarepta, Louisiana


----------



## injinji (Jan 14, 2020)

1938 Allen Toussaint, American pianist, songwriter and producer (Mother-In-Law; Working In A Coal Mine), born in Gert Town, Louisiana (d. 2015)


----------



## injinji (Jan 14, 2020)

1948 Joseph Henry "T Bone" Burnett, American musician & producer, born in St. Louis, Missouri


----------



## injinji (Jan 14, 2020)

1968 LL Cool J [James Todd Smith], American rapper (Bigger and Deffer), born in Bay Shore, New York


----------



## injinji (Jan 14, 2020)

1969 Dave Grohl, American drummer (Nirvana, Foo Fighters), born in Warren, Ohio


----------



## injinji (Jan 14, 2020)

1982 Caleb Followill, American alternative-rock vocalist & musician (Kings of Leon), born in Mount Juliet, Tennessee


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 14, 2020)

1936 Clarence Carter


----------



## injinji (Jan 15, 2020)

1941 Captain Beefheart [Don Van Vliet], American singer-songwriter (Bongo Fury, Shiny Beast), born in Glendale, California (d. 2010)


----------



## injinji (Jan 15, 2020)

1948 Ronnie Van Zant, American rock musician (Lynyrd Skynyrd), born in Jacksonville, Florida


----------



## injinji (Jan 15, 2020)

1952 Melvyn Gale, English cellist (ELO), born in London, United Kingdom


----------



## injinji (Jan 15, 2020)

1967 Lisa Lisa [Velez], American rock vocalist (Lisa Lisa & Cult Jam), born in NYC, New York

1981 Pitbull [Armando Christian Perez], American rapper, born in Miami, Florida


----------



## injinji (Jan 15, 2020)

No time to do any real research. Sorry if the time frame on any of them are wrong. Basketball game is imminent.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 15, 2020)

1942 Edward "Sonny" Bivins


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 15, 2020)

1909 Gene Krupa the grandfather of heavy metal drummers


----------



## too larry (Jan 16, 2020)

1923 Roy Lanham, Western guitar player (Sons of the Pioneers), born in Corbin Kentucky


----------



## too larry (Jan 16, 2020)

1937 Bob Bogle, American bassist & guitarist (Ventures-Batman Theme), born in Wagoner, Oklahoma (d. 2009)


----------



## too larry (Jan 16, 2020)

1942 Billy Francis, American rocker (Dr Hook), born in Mobile, Alabama


----------



## too larry (Jan 16, 2020)

1943 Ronnie Milsap, American country singer (Legend in My Time), born in Robbinsville, North Carolina


----------



## too larry (Jan 16, 2020)

1944 Jim Stafford, American singer (Spiders & Snakes, My Girl Bill), born in Eloise, Florida


----------



## too larry (Jan 16, 2020)

1979 Rashawn Ross, American trumpeter (Dave Mathews Band), born in Saint Thomas, U.S. Virgin Islands


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 16, 2020)

1959 Sade 

Musicians doing musician things.






1st listen was instant love that's never ended.


----------



## too larry (Jan 16, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> 1959 Sade
> 
> Musicians doing musician things.
> 
> ...


I over looked her. I'm a big fan too.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 17, 2020)

1943 Chris Montez


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 17, 2020)

1948 Mick Taylor, American rock guitarist (Rolling Stones-Brown Sugar)


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 17, 2020)

1955 Steve Earle


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 17, 2020)

1956 Paul Young


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 17, 2020)

1959 Susanna Hoffs


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jan 18, 2020)

1941 Bobby Goldsboro, American singer (Honey), born in Marianna, Florida {I had forgot about this dude. Born just up the road from Larry Land}


----------



## too larry (Jan 18, 2020)

1941 David Ruffin, American soul musician and early lead singer for The Temptations (My Girl, Ain't Too Proud to Beg), born in Whynot, Mississippi (d. 1991)


----------



## too larry (Jan 18, 2020)

1944 Larry "Legs" Smith, British rocker (Bonzo Dog Band-Urban Spaceman), born in Oxford, United Kingdom


----------



## too larry (Jan 18, 2020)

1944 Al Perkins, American steel guitarist (Triple Play), born in De Kalb, Texas 





__





Al Perkins - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## too larry (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jan 18, 2020)

1956 Tom Bailey, English rock vocalist & keyboardist (Thompson Twins-Doctor Doctor), born in Halifax, West Yorkshire


----------



## too larry (Jan 18, 2020)

1983 Katie White, British musician (the Ting Tings), born in Lowton, England


----------



## too larry (Jan 19, 2020)

1939 Phil Everly, American singer and half of the rock and roll duo "The Everly Brothers" (Bye Bye Love, Wake Up Little Susie), born in Chicago, Illinois (d. 2014)


----------



## too larry (Jan 19, 2020)

1943 Janis Joplin, American rocker and blues singer-songwriter (Down on Me), born in Port Arthur, Texas (d. 1970)


----------



## too larry (Jan 19, 2020)

1946 Dolly Parton, American country singer (Dolly, 9 to 5), born in Sevierville, Tennessee


----------



## too larry (Jan 19, 2020)

1947 Roderic "Rod" Evans, English rocker (The Maze, Deep Purple), born in Eton, Buckinghamshire, England


----------



## too larry (Jan 19, 2020)

1949 Robert Palmer, English singer-songwriter (Power Station), born in Batley, United Kingdom (d. 2003)


----------



## too larry (Jan 19, 2020)

1951 Martha Davis, American rock singer-songwriter (Motels-Only the Lonely, Shame), born in Berkeley, California
1952 Dewey Bunell, British-American musician (America-Daisy Jane), born in Borough of Harrogate, United Kingdom


----------



## too larry (Jan 19, 2020)

1953 Desi Arnaz Jr., American actor (Craig-Here's Lucy, Fakeout, Joyride) & musician, born in Los Angeles, California


----------



## too larry (Jan 19, 2020)

1957 Mickael Virtue, American rock keyboardist (UB40-Red Red Wine), born in Birmingham, Alabama


----------



## too larry (Jan 19, 2020)

Who knew James Watt, Robert E Lee, Edgar Allen Poe and other notables shared their birthday with so many top shelf musicians?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 19, 2020)

too larry said:


> 1953 Desi Arnaz Jr., American actor (Craig-Here's Lucy, Fakeout, Joyride) & musician, born in Los Angeles, California


Dean Martin, Desi Arnez, and some 'successful Beverly Hills" guy produced musically talentless spawn.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 19, 2020)

1935 [Augustus] Owsley Stanley III, American audio engineer and LSD cook who worked with the Grateful Dead, born in Kentucky (d. 2011)
1936 Elliott Schwartz


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 19, 2020)

1954 Katey Sagal, American actress & singer-songwriter (Peggy Bundy-Married With Children), born in Los Angeles, California 

Looks like she left the shoe salesman.


----------



## too larry (Jan 19, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> 1935 [Augustus] Owsley Stanley III, American audio engineer and LSD cook who worked with the Grateful Dead, born in Kentucky (d. 2011)


How did I miss Bear? He recorded most of the shows I post daily in the dead thread.









Owsley Stanley - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





*Augustus Owsley Stanley III* (January 19, 1935 – March 12, 2011) was an American audio engineer and clandestine chemist. He was a key figure in the San Francisco Bay Area hippie movement during the 1960s and played a pivotal role in the decade’s counterculture. Under the professional name *Bear*, he was the soundman for the rock band the Grateful Dead, whom he met when Ken Kesey invited them to an Acid Test party. As their sound engineer, Stanley frequently recorded live tapes behind his mixing board and developed their Wall of Sound sound system, one of the largest mobile public address systems ever constructed. Stanley also designed the band's trademark skull logo.[1]
Stanley was the first known private individual to manufacture mass quantities of LSD.[2][3][4] By his own account, between 1965 and 1967, Stanley produced no less than 500 grams of LSD, amounting to a little more than five million doses.[5]


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 19, 2020)

*** Bunnell has explained that "A Horse with No Name" was "a metaphor for a vehicle to get away from life's confusion into a quiet, peaceful place", while "Sandman" was inspired by his casual talks with returning Vietnam veterans. Afraid that they might be attacked and killed in their sleep, many of them chose to stay awake as long as possible, either naturally or with pharmaceuticals. Thus, they were "running from the Sandman."[6] ****

1952 Dewey Bunell, British-American musician 

Although a hit, I always thought this was mega underappreciated. 





Although very successful, I've always felt they were mega underappreciated.





Ear candy. Those "oooohs" ... so nice.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 19, 2020)

too larry said:


> 1949 Robert Palmer, English singer-songwriter (Power Station), born in Batley, United Kingdom (d. 2003)


Backed by Little Feat w/ Lowell George's distinctive slide work.


----------



## too larry (Jan 19, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> *** Bunnell has explained that "A Horse with No Name" was "a metaphor for a vehicle to get away from life's confusion into a quiet, peaceful place", while "Sandman" was inspired by his casual talks with returning Vietnam veterans. Afraid that they might be attacked and killed in their sleep, many of them chose to stay awake as long as possible, either naturally or with pharmaceuticals. Thus, they were "running from the Sandman."[6] ****
> 
> 1952 Dewey Bunell, British-American musician
> 
> ...


I was a big America fan when I was 14-15 years old. I listened to Cat Stevens, CSN&Y, Buffalo Springfield, etc. etc.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 19, 2020)

too larry said:


> 1947 Roderic "Rod" Evans, English rocker (The Maze, Deep Purple), born in Eton, Buckinghamshire, England


Not mentioned [of course], the band that made the album that is 'one of the best ever', and certainly the greatest musical interpretation of an acid trip. When you need a jolt of high energy, no one beats the Captain to this day.





That they could pull that album off live still blows me away. More than _anything else, _I love YouTube for this. 
Lee Dorman and Larry Reinhardt from Iron Butterfly bass and guitar, the amazing Bobby Caldwell on drums, and Rod Evans terrific vocals, and a mean cowbell.

This is a recently posted *1st generation copy !*


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 19, 2020)

Have you watched this ??? Holy moly !!

This 1st generation remaster is *off the charts. *I feel vindicated for all thousands of times I've raved about this. 

If you ain't watched it, set aside the time to get lit and do so. Whatever you do, don't miss the look Evans gives the crowd @ 20:45 - like 'don't you realize what we just did??'

Reposting for emphasis. _Make sure it's loud enough for your neighbors to complain - then apologize and thank you..





_


----------



## too larry (Jan 19, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Have you watched this ??? Holy moly !!
> 
> This 1st generation remaster is *off the charts. *I feel vindicated for all thousands of times I've raved about this.
> 
> ...


I've watched about half of it. A tight jam so far.

I'll have to wait on the getting lit part. I've had the crud for over a week. The first few days I kept smoking, and it kept getting worse. I'm on about the 4th day of not smoking, and it is getting better. I've got edibles, but they seem to just put me to sleep.

Edit: luckily I don't have neighbors at home. Here at work I do have to keep it to a reasonable level.


----------



## too larry (Jan 20, 2020)

1888 Lead Belly [Huddie William Ledbetter], American blues 12 string guitarist (Rock Island Line), born in Mooringsport, Louisiana (d. 1949)


----------



## too larry (Jan 20, 2020)

1923 Slim Whitman, American country singer (Rose Marie), born in Tampa, Florida (d. 2013)


----------



## too larry (Jan 20, 2020)

1933 Ron Townson, American rock vocalist (The 5th Dimension), born in St Louis, Missouri (d. 2001)


----------



## too larry (Jan 20, 2020)

1942 William Powell, American R&B singer (O'Jays), born in Canton, Ohio (d. 1977)


----------



## too larry (Jan 20, 2020)

1945 Eric Stewart, English singer-songwriter & musician (10cc-I'm Not in Love), born in Droylsden, United Kingdom 

English singer-songwriter and multi-instrumentalist Eric Stewart who with the Mindbenders had the 1966 UK No.2 single 'Groovy Kind Of Love'. With Hotlegs the 1970 UK No.2 single 'Neanderthal Man' and as a member of 10cc the 1975 UK No.1 & US No. 2 single 'I'm Not In Love' plus 10 other Top 30 hits). Stewart co-owned Strawberry Studios in Stockport, England from 1968 to the early 1980s. He also collaborated with Paul McCartney extensively in the mid-1980s, playing on or co-writing songs for McCartney's solo albums Tug of War (1982), Pipes of Peace (1983), Give My Regards to Broad Street (1984), and Press to Play (1986).


----------



## too larry (Jan 20, 2020)

1947 George Grantham, American drummer and vocalist (Poco-Crazy Eyes), born in Cordell, Oklahoma


----------



## too larry (Jan 20, 2020)

1952 Ian Hill, English musician (Judas Priest-Breakin the Law), born in West Bromwich, United Kingdom


----------



## too larry (Jan 20, 2020)

1952 Paul Stanley, American musician (KISS-Beth), born in Manhattan, New York


----------



## too larry (Jan 20, 2020)

1971 Questlove [Ahmir Thompson], American DJ, producer and music journalist (The Roots), born in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 20, 2020)

1968 Fantastic Negrito [Xavier Amin Dphrepaulezz], American singer-songwriter


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 20, 2020)

too larry said:


> 1947 George Grantham, American drummer and vocalist (Poco-Crazy Eyes), born in Cordell, Oklahoma


George provided the very high harmonies, even singing over Timothy B


----------



## too larry (Jan 20, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> 1968 Fantastic Negrito [Xavier Amin Dphrepaulezz], American singer-songwriter


Good one.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 20, 2020)

too larry said:


> 1952 Paul Stanley, American musician (KISS-Beth), born in Manhattan, New York


It took 3 decades, but he changed my mind.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 20, 2020)

too larry said:


> 1945 Eric Stewart, English singer-songwriter & musician (10cc-I'm Not in Love), born in Droylsden, United Kingdom
> 
> English singer-songwriter and multi-instrumentalist Eric Stewart who with the Mindbenders had the 1966 UK No.2 single 'Groovy Kind Of Love'. With Hotlegs the 1970 UK No.2 single 'Neanderthal Man' and as a member of 10cc the 1975 UK No.1 & US No. 2 single 'I'm Not In Love' plus 10 other Top 30 hits). Stewart co-owned Strawberry Studios in Stockport, England from 1968 to the early 1980s. He also collaborated with Paul McCartney extensively in the mid-1980s, playing on or co-writing songs for McCartney's solo albums Tug of War (1982), Pipes of Peace (1983), Give My Regards to Broad Street (1984), and Press to Play (1986).


In a radio interview,[2] Stewart recalled the origins of the song:


“National Airlinesused to have this beautiful poster that they displayed of this gorgeous stewardess inviting you onto the plane. Now her name wasn't Mandy actually, it was something like, er, oh gosh knows, "I'm Cindy", a very American name. "I'm Cindy, fly me" which was a quite sexual connotation as well, but I remember seeing in Manchester this beautiful poster and just below it was this tramp, I mean a serious tramp, quite a raggedy guy, looking up at this girl, and I thought God, do you know, there's a song there. Look at that guy looking up at Cindy-fly-me and I know he's never gonna get on an aeroplane, I don't think, except in his dreams.
So I brought it back, the idea back to the studio, where we were writing for the _How Dare You!_ album, and put it to the guys: "Anybody interested in this 'I'm Mandy Fly Me'". I'd switched it to Mandy. And Graham said "yeah, that sounds like a good idea.

"I've often heard the jingle, it never struck a chord
But with a smile as sweet as sunshine, she called me through the poster and welcomed me on board."


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 20, 2020)

Trading licks in the court room.
"Alcatraz is like home sweet home, so wanted, and I'm never alone. " ha ha ha


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 21, 2020)

1922 Aristotelis "Telly" Savalas, American singer


----------



## too larry (Jan 22, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Trading licks in the court room.
> "Alcatraz is like home sweet home, so wanted, and I'm never alone. " ha ha ha


I don't remember Good Morning, Judge, but I'm not in Love was a part of every high school dance I ever went to.


----------



## too larry (Jan 22, 2020)

1897 "Blind" Willie Johnson American blues/spiritual singer and guitarist


----------



## too larry (Jan 22, 2020)

1924 J. J. Johnson, American composer and jazz trombonist, born in Indianapolis, Indiana (d. 2001)


----------



## too larry (Jan 22, 2020)

1931 Sam Cooke, American singer and entrepreneur described as "the inventor of soul music" (You Send Me), born in Clarksdale Mississippi (d. 1964)


----------



## too larry (Jan 22, 2020)

1949 James P Pennington, rocker (Exile)
1949 Steve Perry, vocalist (Journey-Open Arms, Oh Sherry), born in Hanford, California


----------



## too larry (Jan 22, 2020)

1956 Steve Riley, American drummer, born in Revere, Massachusetts


----------



## too larry (Jan 22, 2020)

1960 Michael Hutchence, Australian rock vocalist & actor (INXS, Dogs in Space), born in Sydney, New South Wales (d. 1997)


----------



## too larry (Jan 22, 2020)

1965 Steven Adler, American musician (Guns & Roses-Sweet Child), born in Cleveland, Ohio


----------



## too larry (Jan 22, 2020)

1959 - Buddy Holly
Alone with an acoustic guitar and tape recorder in his New York City apartment Buddy Holly made his last recordings, including ‘Peggy Sue Got Married’, ‘Crying, Waiting, Hoping’, ‘That's What They Say’, ‘What To Do’, ‘Learning The Game’ and ‘That Makes It Tough’. The recordings would be overdubbed posthumously and were later released by Coral Records.


----------



## too larry (Jan 22, 2020)

1966 - The Beach Boys
The Beach Boys went into the studio to record 'Wouldn't It Be Nice', which would be the opening track on their forthcoming album Pet Sounds.


----------



## JohnDee (Jan 22, 2020)

Hey...
I played lead guitar in a 60s garage band called the Frantiks...and it's my birthday today. So rock and roll birthday.

It was 1949 and deep winter in North Dakota. My Dad was able to get his 40s vintage 6 volt car started and drove my Mom (in labor) 40 miles through below zero temps to the nearest hospital. And here I am! Still toking!
Cheers,
JD


----------



## too larry (Jan 22, 2020)

1970 - Bruce Springsteen
Steel Mill, (featuring Bruce Springsteen) opened for The Elvin Bishop Band at The Matrix in San Francisco, California. Steel Mill were paid only $5 for the gig, The Elvin Bishop Band received $90 as headliner.


----------



## too larry (Jan 22, 2020)

JohnDee said:


> Hey...
> I played lead guitar in a 60s garage band called the Frantiks...and it's my birthday today. So rock and roll birthday.
> 
> It was 1949 and deep winter in North Dakota. My Dad was able to get his 40s vintage 6 volt car started and drove my Mom (in labor) 40 miles through below zero temps to the nearest hospital. And here I am! Still toking!
> ...


Happy birthday. Mine was a few days ago, but I was born in 1961.


----------



## too larry (Jan 22, 2020)

too larry said:


> 1959 - Buddy Holly
> Alone with an acoustic guitar and tape recorder in his New York City apartment Buddy Holly made his last recordings, including ‘Peggy Sue Got Married’, ‘Crying, Waiting, Hoping’, ‘That's What They Say’, ‘What To Do’, ‘Learning The Game’ and ‘That Makes It Tough’. The recordings would be overdubbed posthumously and were later released by Coral Records.





too larry said:


> 1966 - The Beach Boys
> The Beach Boys went into the studio to record 'Wouldn't It Be Nice', which would be the opening track on their forthcoming album Pet Sounds.





too larry said:


> 1970 - Bruce Springsteen
> Steel Mill, (featuring Bruce Springsteen) opened for The Elvin Bishop Band at The Matrix in San Francisco, California. Steel Mill were paid only $5 for the gig, The Elvin Bishop Band received $90 as headliner.


Of course I put these in the wrong thread. Some one should fire me.


----------



## JohnDee (Jan 22, 2020)

too larry said:


> Of course I put these in the wrong thread. Some one should fire me.


Nah....these days you'll get a promotion...


----------



## too larry (Jan 23, 2020)

1902 Benny Waters, American jazz saxophonist & clarinetist, born in Baltimore, Maryland (d. 199


----------



## too larry (Jan 23, 2020)

1910 Django Reinhardt, Belgium born Romani-French jazz guitarist and composer considered the most significant European Jazz musician, born in Liberchies, Pont-à-Celles, Belgium (d. 1953)


----------



## too larry (Jan 23, 2020)

1939 Ray Elliott, Irish rock pianist & saxophonist (Them), born in Belfast, Northern Ireland {bandmates with Van the Man}


----------



## too larry (Jan 23, 2020)

1943 Jimmy Castor, American pop & funk musician (Troglodyte (Cave Man), Jimmy Castor Bunch), born in NYC, New York (d. 2012)


----------



## too larry (Jan 23, 2020)

1943 Gary Burton, American jazz vibraphonist, composer, and educator, born in Anderson, Indiana


----------



## too larry (Jan 23, 2020)

1944 Jerry Lawson, American musician (Persuasions-Under the Boardwalk), born in Fort Lauderdale, Florida


----------



## too larry (Jan 23, 2020)

1950 Bill Cunningham, American original bass guitarist/keyboardist (Box Tops), born in Memphis, Tennessee


----------



## too larry (Jan 23, 2020)

1950 Daniel "Danny" Federici, American rocker and musician (E Street Band), born in Flemington, New Jersey (d. 200


----------



## too larry (Jan 23, 2020)

1950 John Greaves, English musician (Henry Cow, National Health), born in Prestatyn, United Kingdom


----------



## too larry (Jan 23, 2020)

1953 Robin Zander, American rock vocalist & guitarist (Cheap Trick-Dream Police), born in Beloit, Wisconsin


----------



## too larry (Jan 23, 2020)

1959 Earl Falconer, British reggae bassist (UB40-Red Red Wine), born in Meriden, England


----------



## too larry (Jan 24, 2020)

1938 Julius Arthur Hemphill, American saxophonist, born in Fort Worth, Texas


----------



## too larry (Jan 24, 2020)

1939 Ray Stevens, American singer (Ahab the Arab, Streak), born in Clarkdale, Georgia


----------



## too larry (Jan 24, 2020)

1941 Aaron Neville, American singer & keyboardist (Neville Brothers), born in New Orleans, Louisiana


----------



## too larry (Jan 24, 2020)

1941 Neil Diamond, American singer-songwriter, born in Brooklyn, New York


----------



## too larry (Jan 24, 2020)

1947 Warren Zevon, American rock singer-songwriter & musician (Werewolves of London, Lawyers, Guns and Money, Excitable Boy), born in Chicago, Illinois (d. 2003)


----------



## too larry (Jan 24, 2020)

1949 John Belushi, American comedian & actor (SNL, Blues Brothers), born in Chicago, Illinois (d. 1982)


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 24, 2020)

1958 Jools Holland, British musician & TV presenter 

A major force, his showcased number in Squeeze' live show was worth the ticket price alone. Man, so many people missed this _great _band.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 24, 2020)

1944 Klaus Nomi, German singer d 1983

His very small, but very devoted following say he didn't die, but in fact, melted back into his native universe. Rush Limbaugh used this Leslie Gore cover song as his 'Gay News Update" theme for many years.







James Tarr3 months ago
Klaus Nomi is so deliciously avant-garde.


----------



## too larry (Jan 24, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> 1944 Klaus Nomi, German singer d 1983
> 
> His very small, but very devoted following say he didn't die, but in fact, melted back into his native universe. Rush Limbaugh used this Leslie Gore cover song as his 'Gay News Update" theme for many years.
> 
> ...


You can see he had a big influence on DB.


----------



## too larry (Jan 25, 2020)

Sorry for being so skate, but the noles are playing. Will post after the game.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 25, 2020)

1927 Antônio Carlos Jobim 

Charlie Haden on bass, Pat Metheny on guitar, Al Foster on drums.


----------



## too larry (Jan 25, 2020)

1899 Sleepy John Estes, American blues musician, born in Ripley, Tennessee (d. 1977)


----------



## too larry (Jan 25, 2020)

1938 Etta James [Jamesetta Hawkins], American singer (Roll with Me, At Last), born in Los Angeles, California (d. 2012)


----------



## too larry (Jan 25, 2020)

1950 Michael Cotten, American rock synthesizer (Tubes) and art designer, born in Kansas City, Missouri


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 26, 2020)

1953 Lucinda Williams, American singer-songwriter


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 26, 2020)

1955 Eddie Van Halen


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 26, 2020)

1958 Anita Baker


----------



## too larry (Jan 27, 2020)

1756 Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart, Austrian musical prodigy and composer (Figaro), born in Salzburg, Austria (d. 1791)


----------



## too larry (Jan 27, 2020)

1918 Elmore James, musician (Dust My Broom)


----------



## too larry (Jan 27, 2020)

1930 Bobby "Blue" Bland, Rosemark TN, blues singer (Call on the Drummer), (d. 2013)


----------



## too larry (Jan 27, 2020)

1944 Nick Mason, English drummer (Pink Floyd), born in Birmingham, England


----------



## too larry (Jan 27, 2020)

1947 Nedra Telley, American vocalist (Ronettes-Be My Little Baby), born in NYC, New York


----------



## too larry (Jan 27, 2020)

1951 Brian Downey, Irish rock drummer (Thin Lizzy-Boys are Back in Town), born in Dublin, Ireland

1951 Seth Justman, rock keyboardist (J Geils Band-Centerfold), born in Washington, D.C.


----------



## too larry (Jan 27, 2020)

1968 Mike Patton, Eureka Ca, rocker (Faith No More-The Real Thing)


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 27, 2020)

1944 Martin Fried, rocker (Cyrkle-Red Rubber Ball)


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 28, 2020)

Go Cavs !



Florida St.(5)
56

Virginia
61


----------



## injinji (Jan 28, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Go Cavs !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats. 10 game win streak came to an ugly end. #fireham


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 29, 2020)

injinji said:


> Congrats. 10 game win streak came to an ugly end. #fireham


I dropped it for a good natured nudge to a certain 'noles fan you may know.  Teams make a mistake when they underestimate the heart of Tony Bennett teams.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 29, 2020)

1947 David Byron [Garrick], British vocalist


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 29, 2020)

1949 Tommy Ramone


----------



## too larry (Jan 30, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


>


I knew you would be excited about this birthday.


----------



## too larry (Jan 30, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> I dropped it for a good natured nudge to a certain 'noles fan you may know.  Teams make a mistake when they underestimate the heart of Tony Bennett teams.


The TN threads are full of folks upset that Ham keeps switching 1-5 when we have been letting shorter guards drive the lane at will the last three games. In his defense, all our best players from last year are on the Clippers roster now, and all the newcomers have just started to get the D down pat. Losing always hurts, but getting ready for March is more important.

And in case I forgot to say it last year, congrats on the Natty. Losing to the Noles in the ACCT might have been the bump y'all needed to over the hump.


----------



## too larry (Jan 30, 2020)

1943 Sandy Deane, American rocker (Jay and the Americans), born in Brooklyn, New York


----------



## too larry (Jan 30, 2020)

1947 Steve Marriott, English musician & songwriter (Humble Pie-Eat It, Faces), born in Manor Park, London (d. 1991)


----------



## too larry (Jan 30, 2020)

1951 Phil Collins, English drummer & singer (Genesis-Against All Odds), born in Chiswick, England 

Maybe the best beer commercial of all time.


----------



## too larry (Jan 30, 2020)

1968 Trevor Dunn, American musician (Mr. Bungle, Fantômas, Secret Chiefs 3), born in Eureka, California


----------



## too larry (Jan 30, 2020)

@Amos Otis, this is my slow time at work, so it will be hit or miss for the next little while. Maybe the occasional poster on this thread can take up a little of my slack if he finds himself with a few minutes to spare.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 30, 2020)

1942 Marty Balin


----------



## injinji (Jan 31, 2020)

1915 Bobby Hackett, American jazz cornetist and orchestra leader (Air time '57), born in Providence, Rhode Island (d. 1976)


----------



## injinji (Jan 31, 2020)

1915 Alan Lomax, American musicologist (d. 2002) 

Lots of good Lomax recordings, but this one has always been one of my favorites.


----------



## injinji (Jan 31, 2020)

1928 Chuck Willis, American rock vocalist (C C Rider), born in Atlanta, Georgia (d. 195


----------



## injinji (Jan 31, 2020)

1934 Ron Weatherburn, jazz pianist


----------



## injinji (Jan 31, 2020)

1936 Marvin Junior, singer (Dells-Oh What a Night)


----------



## injinji (Jan 31, 2020)

1944 Charley Musselwhite, blues musician (Stand Back, Louisiana Fog)


----------



## injinji (Jan 31, 2020)

1946 Terry Kath, American musician & songwriter (Chicago), born in Chicago, Illinois (d. 1976)


----------



## injinji (Jan 31, 2020)

1951 Harry Wayne Casey [K.C.], American musician (KC & Sunshine Band-Give It), born in Opa-locka, Florida

1954 Adrian Vandenberg, Dutch rock guitarist (Whitesnake), born in the Hague, Netherlands


----------



## injinji (Jan 31, 2020)

1956 Johnny Rotten [John Lydon], English singer-songwriter & musician (Sex Pistols-God Save the Queen), born in Holloway, United Kingdom


----------



## injinji (Jan 31, 2020)

1958 Tom Schuman, American pianist (Spyro Gyra-Morning Dance), born in Buffalo, New York


----------



## injinji (Jan 31, 2020)

1981 Justin Timberlake, American singer-songwriter & actor (Sexyback, My Love), born in Memphis, Tennessee


----------



## Just Be (Jan 31, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1981 Justin Timberlake, American singer-songwriter & actor (Sexyback, My Love), born in Memphis, Tennessee


Rock and roll was already dead by the time Justin Timberlake became famous.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 1, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1981 Justin Timberlake, American singer-songwriter & actor (Sexyback, My Love), born in Memphis, Tennessee



Justin Timberlake? Really? This thread is about Rock & Roll Birthdays. Not cheesey pop garbage.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 1, 2020)

injinji said:


> Justin Timberlake? Really? This thread is about Rock & Roll Birthdays. Not cheesey pop garbage.


As the OP did not post a vid, that often infers a diss; at least that's how I do it.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 1, 2020)

1948 Rick James


----------



## injinji (Feb 2, 2020)

1927 Stan Getz [Stanley Gayetski], American jazz tenor saxophonist (Benny Goodman, Jimmy Dorsey), born in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania (d. 1991)


----------



## injinji (Feb 2, 2020)

1937 Tom Smothers, American comedian and folk singer (The Smothers Brothers Show, Serial), born in NYC, New York


----------



## injinji (Feb 2, 2020)

1942 Graham Nash, British-American musician and singer-songwriter (the Hollies, Crosby, Stills & Nash), born in Blackpool, Lancashire


----------



## injinji (Feb 2, 2020)

1943 Peter MacBeth, rocker (Foundations)


----------



## injinji (Feb 2, 2020)

1945 Ronnie Goodson, American singer (Hi-Lites), born in New Jersey (d. 1980)


----------



## injinji (Feb 2, 2020)

1947 Peter Lucia, American rock drummer (Tommy James & Shondells-Crystal Blue), born in Morristown, New Jersey


----------



## injinji (Feb 2, 2020)

1949 Ross Valory, rock bassist (Journey - Who's Crying Now, Open Arms), born in San Francisco, California


----------



## injinji (Feb 2, 2020)

1949 Tom Tripplehorn, rocker (Gary Lewis & Playboys-This Diamond Ring)


----------



## injinji (Feb 2, 2020)

1966 Robert DeLeo, American bass player, songwriter and backing vocalist (Stone Temple Pilots, Army of Anyone, Hollywood Vampires), born in Montclair, New Jersey


----------



## injinji (Feb 2, 2020)

1985 Melody Gardot, American jazz singer, born in New Jersey


----------



## too larry (Feb 3, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Justin Timberlake? Really? This thread is about Rock & Roll Birthdays. Not cheesey pop garbage.





Amos Otis said:


> As the OP did not post a vid, that often infers a diss; at least that's how I do it.


Amos is right on this one. It was a dis. But that is not always the case. There are some that I just don't know enough about, and don't have the time to do the research needed to do a knowledgeable post. Then I leave it for one of you guys to respond to.


----------



## too larry (Feb 3, 2020)

1911 Jesse Thomas, blues singer


----------



## too larry (Feb 3, 2020)

1919 [Eugene Edward] Snooky Young, American jazz trumpeter who mastered the plunger mute, born in Dayton, Ohio (d. 2011)


----------



## too larry (Feb 3, 2020)

1935 Johnny "Guitar" Watson, rock guitarist


----------



## too larry (Feb 3, 2020)

1943 Dennis Edwards, American lead singer of The Temptations (Papa was a Rollin' Stone), born in Fairfield, Alabama (d. 201


----------



## too larry (Feb 3, 2020)

1943 Eric Haydock, bassist (Hollies-He Aint Heavy He's My Brother)


----------



## too larry (Feb 3, 2020)

1947 Dave Davies, rock vocalist/guitarist (Kinks-Lola), born in London, England


----------



## too larry (Feb 3, 2020)

1949 Arthur Kane, American musician (New York Dolls), born in NYC, New York (d. 2004)


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 3, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1937 Tom Smothers, American comedian and folk singer (The Smothers Brothers Show, Serial), born in NYC, New York


The Brothers Smothers act would never fly these days.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 3, 2020)

1945 Johnny Cymbal

still cracks me up


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 3, 2020)

1946 Stan Webb, English blues musician (Chicken Shack)


----------



## too larry (Feb 4, 2020)

1908 Emmanuel "Manny" Klein, American jazz trumpeter, born in NYC, New York (d. 1994)


----------



## too larry (Feb 4, 2020)

1929 Paul Burlison, rockabilly musician (The Rock N Roll Trio), born in Brownsville, Tennessee (d. 2003)


----------



## too larry (Feb 4, 2020)

1938 Joe Beard, American blues guitarist (No More Cherry Rose), born in Ashland, Mississippi


----------



## too larry (Feb 4, 2020)

1941 John Steel, rock drummer (Animals-House of the Rising Sun)


----------



## too larry (Feb 4, 2020)

1943 Jimmy Johnson, American session musician and co-founder of the Muscle Shoals Sound Studio, born in Sheffield, Alabama

1943 Barry Beckett, American keyboardist and record producer (David Hood, Jimmy Johnson, Roger Hawkins), born in Birmingham, Alabama (d. 2009)


----------



## too larry (Feb 4, 2020)

1948 Alice Cooper, [Vincent Furnier], rocker (School's Out), born in Detroit, Michigan


----------



## too larry (Feb 4, 2020)

1948 Marguerite "Marge" Ganser, American pop singer (The Shangri-Las), born in Queens, New York (d. 1996)
1948 Mary Ann Ganser, American pop singer (The Shangri-Las), born in Queens, New York (d. 1970)


----------



## too larry (Feb 4, 2020)

1949 Roy Yeager, American musician (Atlanta Rhythm Section), born in Greenwood, Mississippi


----------



## too larry (Feb 4, 2020)

1950 Philip Ehart, rock drummer (Kansas)


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 4, 2020)

too larry said:


> 1929 Paul Burlison, rockabilly musician (The Rock N Roll Trio), born in Brownsville, Tennessee (d. 2003)


The vocalist would lose most any local karaoke bar contest in most any bar. The notes that he's on key is just because he was in the neighborhood and passing by.


----------



## too larry (Feb 4, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> The vocalist would lose most any local karaoke bar contest in most any bar. The notes that he's on key is just because he was in the neighborhood and passing by.


I didn't actually listen to very much of it. But it was the best recording quality of the few I looked at. Just trying to fly the flag for the rockabilly audience here at RIU. lol


----------



## too larry (Feb 6, 2020)

1945 Bob Marley, Jamaican reggae musician (Exodus, One Love), born in Nine Mile, Saint Ann, Jamaica (d. 1981)


----------



## too larry (Feb 6, 2020)

1946 Richie Hayward, American drummer (Little Feat), born in Des Moines, Iowa (d. 2010)


----------



## too larry (Feb 6, 2020)

1954 Scott Kempner, American rhythm guitarist (Del-Lords), born in the Bronx, New York


----------



## too larry (Feb 6, 2020)

1962 Axl Rose [William Bailey], American singer & songwriter (Guns & Roses), born in Lafayette, Indiana


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 6, 2020)

too larry said:


> 1962 Axl Rose [William Bailey], American singer & songwriter (Guns & Roses), born in Lafayette, Indiana


----------



## too larry (Feb 7, 2020)

1934 King Curtis [Curtis Ousley], American musician, bandleader and saxophonist (Memphis Soul Stew), born in Fort Worth, Texas (d. 1971)


----------



## too larry (Feb 7, 2020)

1948 Jimmy Greenspoon, rock organist (3 Dog Night-Joy to the World), born in Los Angeles, California


----------



## too larry (Feb 7, 2020)

1949 Alan Lancaster, English bassist (Status Quo), born in London, England


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 7, 2020)

1968 Sully Erna, American singer [godsmack]


----------



## too larry (Feb 7, 2020)

1949 Joe English, American musician (Wings, Sea Level), born in Rochester, New York


----------



## too larry (Feb 7, 2020)

@Amos Otis, I'll let you have this one.

1956 Mark St. John, American musician (Kiss) (d. 2007)


----------



## too larry (Feb 7, 2020)

1959 Brian Travers, rock saxophonist (UB40-Red Wine)


----------



## too larry (Feb 7, 2020)

1962 David Bryan, rock keyboardist (Bon Jovi-You Give Love a Bad Name)


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 7, 2020)

too larry said:


> @Amos Otis, I'll let you have this one.
> 
> 1956 Mark St. John, American musician (Kiss) (d. 2007)


he only had a taste. death related to a prison beating.


----------



## too larry (Feb 7, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> he only had a taste. death related to a prison beating.


I didn't know any of that.


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 7, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> 1909 Gene Krupa the grandfather of heavy metal drummers


I think he was one of Bonhams early influences


----------



## too larry (Feb 8, 2020)

1932 John Williams, American composer responsible for some of the most recognizable film scores (Jaws, Star Wars, Harry Potter, India Jones, E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial), born in NYC, New York


----------



## too larry (Feb 8, 2020)

1942 Terry Melcher [Terrence Jorden], American record producer and musician, Doris Day's son (the Rip Chords, The Byrds), born in NYC, New York


----------



## too larry (Feb 8, 2020)

1943 Creed Bratton, California, rock guitarist (Grass Roots-Sooner or Later) 














The Grass Roots - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## too larry (Feb 8, 2020)

1946 Adolfo "Fito" de la Parra, Mexican blues-rock drummer (Canned Heat), born in Mexico City, Mexico


----------



## too larry (Feb 8, 2020)

1956 Dave Meros, American bassist (Spock's Beard)


----------



## too larry (Feb 8, 2020)

1961 Sammy Llanas, rocker (Bodeans)


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 8, 2020)

1971 William "Will" Turpin, American musician 

some tasty, crunchy gee tar !


----------



## too larry (Feb 9, 2020)

1914 Ernest Tubb, American country musician (Walking the Floor Over You), born in Crisp, Texas (d. 1984)


----------



## too larry (Feb 9, 2020)

Tubb plays a part in this song. Plus it's always good to hear from John Prine.


----------



## too larry (Feb 9, 2020)

1942 Carole King, American singer-songwriter (Tapestry), born in Brooklyn, New York


----------



## too larry (Feb 9, 2020)

1947 Joe Ely, Amarillo Tx, country vocalist (Honky Tonk Masquerade)


----------



## too larry (Feb 9, 2020)

1951 Dennis "Dee Tee" Thomas, saxophonist (Kool & Gang-Celebration) 

One of my Navy roommates was a huge Kool and Gang fan, so I heard a lot of their music 40 years ago.


----------



## too larry (Feb 9, 2020)

1963 Lolo Ferrari [Eve Valois], French adult actress and dancer, born in Clermont-Ferrand, Puy-de-Dôme, France (d. 2000)






Edit: it's a slow day for birthdays.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 9, 2020)

too larry said:


> 1963 Lolo Ferrari [Eve Valois], French adult actress and dancer, born in Clermont-Ferrand, Puy-de-Dôme, France (d. 2000)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


may be your best post


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 9, 2020)

1947 Major Harris, American R&B singer (Love Won't Let Me Wait), born in Richmond, Virginia (d. 2012)

'cause the chicks dig Cetera [ and Major Woody Harris ]


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 9, 2020)

1943 Barbara Lewis


----------



## Just Be (Feb 9, 2020)

too larry said:


> One of my Navy roommates was a huge Kool and Gang fan, so I heard a lot of their music 40 years ago.


My condolences.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 9, 2020)

1939 Barry Mann


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 9, 2020)

1936 Stompin' Tom Connors, Canadian country singer, (d. 2013)


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 9, 2020)

1960 Holly Johnson, rock vocalist 

Produced by Trevor Horn, I never expected to like this. Guaranteed speeding ticket if driving.

Trevor Horn: "Steve Lipson was a brilliant, you know, brilliant engineer and a lovely guy, and I remember coming in (to the studio) one day and he said listen to this and it was welcome to pleasure dome I was like "what have you done??" he said I put the chords over the verse and I was like "how did you do that??" and he was "the offset, offset of 2 machines- I put this on that and that on that so we can do additive multitrack editing" so that was it we did was welcome to pleasuredome"...


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 9, 2020)

1963 Travis Tritt


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 9, 2020)

1964 Rachel Bolan [James Southworth], American musician and songwriter


----------



## too larry (Feb 10, 2020)

Just Be said:


> My condolences.


The other roommate was an acid head and listened to trip music all the time. Plus the Kool and Gang fan was also a Rush fan, so all in all, better than the space music.


----------



## too larry (Feb 10, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> 1963 Travis Tritt


I always liked this one.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 10, 2020)

too larry said:


> I always liked this one.


@norcaliwood posted 'great day' nearly daily before his ban.


----------



## too larry (Feb 10, 2020)

1933 Don Wilson, American guitarist (The Ventures, Hawaii 5-0 Theme), born in Tacoma, Washington


----------



## too larry (Feb 10, 2020)

1939 Roberta Flack, American vocalist (If Ever I Saw Your Face), born in Black Mountain, North Carolina


----------



## too larry (Feb 10, 2020)

1947 John Christopher "Chris" Ethridge, American country rock bass guitarist (International Submarine Band, The Flying Burrito Brothers), born in Meridian, Mississippi (d. 2010)


----------



## too larry (Feb 10, 2020)

1949 Nigel Olsson, British rock guitarist and drummer (Elton John's Band), born in Wallasey, Cheshire


----------



## too larry (Feb 10, 2020)

1962 Cliff Burton, American bass guitarist (Metallica), born in Castro Valley, California (d. 1986)


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 10, 2020)

too larry said:


> 1947 John Christopher "Chris" Ethridge, American country rock bass guitarist (International Submarine Band, The Flying Burrito Brothers), born in Meridian, Mississippi (d. 2010)


A lot of talent in this first rip-off version of the Burritos, though you can't tell by the awfulness in this clip. Sneaky Pete and Ethridge from the 1st lp, former Byrds drummer Gene Parsons, late version Canned Heat front man Joel Scott Hill, and some cat named Gib Gilbeau, who ultimately ended up fronting a collection of fraudulent Burrito bros and touring Europe , specifically the Netherlands, for years.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 11, 2020)

1941 Sergio Mendes


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 11, 2020)

1942 Tony Colton keyboardist, songwriter, lead vocals


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 11, 2020)

1962 Sheryl Crow


----------



## too larry (Feb 12, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> A lot of talent in this first rip-off version of the Burritos, though you can't tell by the awfulness in this clip. Sneaky Pete and Ethridge from the 1st lp, former Byrds drummer Gene Parsons, late version Canned Heat front man Joel Scott Hill, and some cat named Gib Gilbeau, who ultimately ended up fronting a collection of fraudulent Burrito bros and touring Europe , specifically the Netherlands, for years.


Not as bad as the Grass Roots, but they did have to go through a little name rape.


----------



## too larry (Feb 12, 2020)

1939 Ray Manzarek, American musician and keyboardist (The Doors-Light My Fire, Unknown Soldier), born in Chicago, Illinois (d. 2013)


----------



## too larry (Feb 12, 2020)

1945 Joe Schermie, US bass player (3 Dog Night-Joy to the World), born in Madison, Wisconsin (d. 2002) 

1949 Stanley Knight, country artist (Black Oak Arkansas-High on the Hog)


----------



## too larry (Feb 12, 2020)

1950 Steve Hackett, English rock guitarist (Genesis-GTR), born in Pimilco, London


----------



## too larry (Feb 12, 2020)

1952 Michael McDonald, rock keyboardist/vocals (Doobie Brothers), born in St. Louis, Missouri


----------



## too larry (Feb 12, 2020)

1956 Brian Robertson, Scottish rock guitarist (Thin Lizzy), born in Clarkston, Scotland


----------



## too larry (Feb 12, 2020)

1959 Omar Hakim, US drummer and composer (Dire Straits, Weather Report), born in NYC, New York


----------



## too larry (Feb 12, 2020)

1968 Chynna Phillips, American vocalist (Wilson Philips-Hold On), born in Los Angeles, California


----------



## too larry (Feb 12, 2020)

1970 Jim Creeggan, Canadian bassist (Barenaked Ladies), born in Scarborough, Toronto


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 12, 2020)

1935 Gene McDaniels


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 12, 2020)

1942 Rick Frank, American drummer


----------



## too larry (Feb 13, 2020)

1919 Tennessee Ernie Ford, American country music singer and actor (Sixteen Tons), born in Bristol, Tennessee (d. 1991)


----------



## too larry (Feb 13, 2020)

1942 Peter Tork [Thorkelson], American musician and actor (The Monkees), born in Washington, D.C. (d. 2019)


----------



## too larry (Feb 13, 2020)

1945 Roy Dyke, English rock drummer (Ashton, Gardner & Dyke), born in Liverpool, England


----------



## too larry (Feb 13, 2020)

1947 Tony Butler, British musician & rock bassist (Big Country-It's a Big Country, Wonderland), born in Shepherd's Bush, London


----------



## too larry (Feb 13, 2020)

1950 Peter Gabriel, English rock vocalist (Genesis, In Your Eyes), born in Surrey, England


----------



## too larry (Feb 13, 2020)

1952 Ed Gagliardi, US rock bassist (Foreigner-Cold As Ice), born in NYC, (d. 2014)


----------



## too larry (Feb 13, 2020)

1955 Scott Smith, Canadian rock bassist (Loverboy), born in Winnipeg, Manitoba (d. 2000)


----------



## too larry (Feb 13, 2020)

1960 Michael Craig, English musician and DJ (Culture Club-Do You Want to Hurt Me), born in Hammersmith, London


----------



## too larry (Feb 13, 2020)

1961 Les Warner, British musician and producer (The Cult-Fire Woman), born in Fulham, United Kingdom


----------



## too larry (Feb 13, 2020)

Once again I have several days off. Hold down the fort while I'm gone.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 13, 2020)

1920 Boudleaux Bryant, American country music and pop songwriter (Rocky Top, Love Hurts, Bye Bye Love), born in Shellman, Georgia (d. 1987) 

Beginning in 1957, the Bryants came to national prominence in both country and pop music when they wrote a string of very successful songs for the Everly Brothers[1] and hits for other singers such as Roy Orbison and Buddy Holly. Their compositions were recorded by many artists from a variety of musical genres, including Lynn Anderson, Tony Bennett, Frankie Laine, Sonny James, Eddy Arnold, Bob Moore, Charley Pride, Nazareth, Jim Reeves, Leo Sayer, Jerry Lee Lewis, Simon & Garfunkel, Sarah Vaughan, The Grateful Dead, Elvis Costello, Count Basie, Dean Martin, Ray Charles, Gram Parsons, Joan Jett, and Bob Dylan.


----------



## injinji (Feb 14, 2020)

1931 Phyllis McGuire, vocalist (McGuire Sisters), born in Middletown, Ohio


----------



## injinji (Feb 14, 2020)

1937 Magic Sam, rocker (Chicago Bluesman)


----------



## injinji (Feb 14, 2020)

1943 Maceo Parker, American tenor saxophonist (Parliament-Funkadelic, King's One, Mo' Roots), born in Kinston, North Carolina


----------



## injinji (Feb 14, 2020)

1945 Vic Briggs, England, rocker (Animals)


----------



## injinji (Feb 14, 2020)

1950 Roger Fisher, American musician (Heart)


----------



## injinji (Feb 14, 2020)

1972 Rob Thomas, American singer (Matchbox Twenty), born in Landstuhl, West Germany


----------



## injinji (Feb 15, 2020)

1944 Michael "Mick" Avory, British rock drummer (The Kinks), born in East Molesey, Surrey


----------



## injinji (Feb 15, 2020)

1945 John Helliwell, British musician (Supertramp)


----------



## injinji (Feb 15, 2020)

1947 David Brown, American guitarist (Santana) (d. 2000)


----------



## injinji (Feb 15, 2020)

1959 Ali Campbell, British reggae vocalist/guitarist (UB40-Red Red Wine)


----------



## injinji (Feb 15, 2020)

1960 Mikey Craig, English musician and DJ (Culture Club-Do You Really Want to Hurt Me), born in Hammersmith, London


----------



## injinji (Feb 15, 2020)

1976 Brandon Boyd, American musician (Incubus), born in Van Nuys, California


----------



## injinji (Feb 16, 2020)

1916 Bill Doggett [William Ballard Doggett], American jazz and blues musician (Honky Tonk), born in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania (d. 1996)


----------



## injinji (Feb 16, 2020)

1935 Salvatore "Sonny" Bono, American actor, musician, vocalist, (Sonny & Cher) and politician (Rep-R-Ca, 1995-9, born in Detroit, Michigan (d. 199


----------



## injinji (Feb 16, 2020)

1945 Pete Christlieb, American jazz bebop saxophonist (Deacon Blues, Unforgettable), born Los Angeles, California


----------



## injinji (Feb 16, 2020)

1960 Peter "Pete" Willis, British musician and songwriter (Def Leppard), born in Sheffield, England


----------



## injinji (Feb 16, 2020)

1961 Andy Taylor, England, rock guitarist (Duran Duran-Hungry Like the Wolf) 

1962 Tony Kiley, rocker (Blow Monkeys-Wicked Ways)


----------



## too larry (Feb 17, 2020)

1932 Buck Trent, Spartanburg SC, banjoist/singer (Hee Haw)


----------



## too larry (Feb 17, 2020)

1937 Mickey McGill, American vocalist (Dells-Love is Blue)


----------



## too larry (Feb 17, 2020)

1950 Rick Medlocke, rock guitarist/vocalist (Blackfoot)


----------



## too larry (Feb 17, 2020)

1972 Billie Joe Armstrong, American singer and musician (Green Day), born in Oakland, California


----------



## too larry (Feb 17, 2020)

1972 Taylor Hawkins, American musician (Foo Fighters)


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 18, 2020)

1934 Skip Battin lead vocals and bass


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 18, 2020)

1948 Keith Knudsen, American drummer 

I love the Jazz/Rock Doobies the best


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 18, 2020)

1953 Derek Pellicci, English-born Australian rock drummer 

ear candy


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 18, 2020)

1953 Robin "Robbie" Bachman canadian drummer

'heavyweights' of canuck rock [ yuk yuk ]


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 20, 2020)

1954 Jamie West-Oram, rock guitarist


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 20, 2020)

1950 Walter Becker


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 20, 2020)

1951 Randy [Wolfe] California, American guitarist


----------



## too larry (Feb 20, 2020)

1937 Nancy Wilson, American jazz vocalist (Feel Like Making Love), born in Chillicothe, Ohio (d. 201


----------



## too larry (Feb 20, 2020)

1944 Lew Soloff, American jazz trumpeter (Blood, Sweat & Tears), born in Brooklyn, New York


----------



## too larry (Feb 20, 2020)

1946 J. Geils [John Warren Geils Jr], American rock guitarist (J Geils Band-Centerfold), born in NYC, New York (d. 2017)


----------



## too larry (Feb 20, 2020)

1950 Walter Becker, American rock bassist and record producer (Steely Dan-Peg), born in NYC, New York (d. 2017)


----------



## too larry (Feb 20, 2020)

1967 Kurt Cobain, American rock vocalist (Nirvana), born in Aberdeen, Washington (d. 1994)


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 20, 2020)

too larry said:


> 1967 Kurt Cobain, American rock vocalist (Nirvana), born in Aberdeen, Washington (d. 1994)


----------



## too larry (Feb 20, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


>


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 20, 2020)

too larry said:


>


I remember disliking that half as much the last time I saw it. I must have been distracted.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 21, 2020)

1960 Steve Wynn, American singer-songwriter 






you never lose covering 'watch tower'


----------



## injinji (Feb 21, 2020)

1949 Jerry Harrison, rock keyboardist (Talking Heads), born in Milwaukee, Wisconsin


----------



## injinji (Feb 21, 2020)

1951 Vince Welnick, American rock keyboardist (The Tubes, Grateful Dead), born in Phoenix, Arizona (d. 2003)


----------



## injinji (Feb 22, 2020)

1968 Bradley Nowell, American ska musician (Sublime), born in Long Beach, California (d. 1996)


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 22, 2020)

1923 Norman "Hurricane" Smith, singer, songwriter, sound engineer on the first 4 Beatles LPs, and the first 3 Pink Floyd LPs.

A personal favorite.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 22, 2020)

1936 Ernie K-Doe [Ernest Kador Jr.]


----------



## too larry (Feb 23, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> I remember disliking that half as much the last time I saw it. I must have been distracted.


Yes, it's bad. Bad grunge satire done badly.


----------



## too larry (Feb 23, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> 1923 Norman "Hurricane" Smith, singer, songwriter, sound engineer on the first 4 Beatles LPs, and the first 3 Pink Floyd LPs.
> 
> A personal favorite.


Good stuff.


----------



## too larry (Feb 23, 2020)

1944 Johnny Winter, [John Dawson], American blues guitarist (Silver Train), born in Leland Miss, (d. 2014) 

I saw Johnny, Edgar and Rick Derringer together in the late 70's/early 80's.. One of the best shows I've ever seen as far as the lights and music all going together. Good old fashioned blues.


----------



## too larry (Feb 23, 2020)

1946 Norman "Rusty" Young, American rock musician, singer and songwriter (Poco- In the Heart of the Night, Crazy Love), born in Long Beach, California


----------



## too larry (Feb 23, 2020)

1949 Terry "Tex" Comer, English bassist and guitarist (ACE), born in Burnley, England


----------



## too larry (Feb 23, 2020)

1952 Bradley "Brad" Whitford, American rock guitarist (Aerosmith-Janie's Got a Gun, Last Child), born in Winchester, Massachusetts


----------



## too larry (Feb 23, 2020)

1963 Robert Collins, English keyboard player (The Charlatans), born in Rowley Regis, United Kingdom (d. 1996)


----------



## too larry (Feb 23, 2020)

1964 John Norum, Swedish rocker (Europe), born in Vardø, Norway

Hair today, gone tomorrow.

1964 John Norum, Swedish rocker (Europe), born in Vardø, Norway

Woops. I meant to say


----------



## too larry (Feb 23, 2020)

1966 Mark Abrahamian, American guitarist (Starship), born in San Francisco, California (d. 2012)


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 23, 2020)

too larry said:


> 1952 Bradley "Brad" Whitford, American rock guitarist (Aerosmith-Janie's Got a Gun, Last Child), born in Winchester, Massachusetts


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 23, 2020)

1944 Mike Maxfield, British rocker


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 23, 2020)

1955 Howard Jones


----------



## too larry (Feb 24, 2020)

1942 Paul Jones, English singer (Mighty Quinn-Manfred Mann) and radio presenter (The Blues Show), born in Portsmouth, England


----------



## too larry (Feb 24, 2020)

1944 Nicky Hopkins, rock pianist (Stones-Ruby Tuesday, Quicksilver)


----------



## too larry (Feb 24, 2020)

1947 Lonnie Turner, bassist/vocalist (Steve Miller Band-Abracadabra)


----------



## too larry (Feb 24, 2020)

1950 George Thorogood, American singer and guitarist (The Delaware Destroyers-Bad to the Bone), born in Wilmington, Delaware


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 24, 2020)

1932 Michel Legrand, French composer and jazz musician (Summer of '42, Windmills of Your Mind), born in Paris, France (d. 2019) 

delicious


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 24, 2020)

1955 Bob Abrams, American rocker (Buckinghams), born in Ohio


----------



## injinji (Feb 25, 2020)

1927 Ralph Stanley, Amerian bluegrass musician, born in Dickenson County, Virginia (d. 2016)


----------



## injinji (Feb 25, 2020)

1943 George Harrison, English pop star and Beatle (Traveling Wilburys-My Sweet Lord), born in Liverpool, England (d. 2001)


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 25, 2020)

1950 Emitt Rhodes, musician (Merry-go-Round]


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 26, 2020)

1943 Paul Cotton 






1943 Bob "Bear" Hite


----------



## too larry (Feb 27, 2020)

1890 Freddie Keppard, American jazz musician (d. 1933)


----------



## too larry (Feb 27, 2020)

1907 Mildred Bailey [Rinker], American jazz singer known as "The Queen of Swing" (Rockin' Chair, Please Be Kind), born in Teoka, Washington (d. 1951)


----------



## too larry (Feb 27, 2020)

1947 Louis Clark, British musical arranger & keyboard player (Electric Light Orchestra), born in Kempston, England 

In 1988 drummer Bev Bevan approached Jeff Lynne wanting to record another ELO album. Lynne declined to participate, so Bevan signalled that he intended to continue the band without him. Lynne, however, objected over use of the ELO name. The final agreement reached between the two resulted in Bevan forming a new band in 1989 called Electric Light Orchestra Part Two. Original ELO co-founder Roy Wood was approached about joining the band, but declined. Bevan recruited longtime ELO string conductor and co-arranger Louis Clark into his new band, along with Eric Troyer (keyboards and vocals), Peter Haycock (guitar and vocals) and Neil Lockwood (guitar and vocals). 

From the look on LC's face, not sure he thought this was the best course of action.


----------



## too larry (Feb 27, 2020)

1948 Eddie Gray, American rock guitarist (Tommy James & Shondells-Crystal Blue), born in Niles, Michigan


----------



## too larry (Feb 27, 2020)

1954 Neal Schon, American rock guitarist (Journey-Open Arms, Bad English), born in Tinker Air Force Base, Oklahoma 

1957 Adrian Smith, English heavy metal guitarist (Iron Maiden-Aces High), born in London Borough of Hackney, London


----------



## too larry (Feb 27, 2020)

1959 Johnny Van Zant, American rock vocalist (Lynyrd Skynyrd), born in Jacksonville, Florida


----------



## too larry (Feb 27, 2020)

1981 Josh Groban, American singer (You Raise Me Up), born in Los Angeles, California


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 28, 2020)

1940 Joe South, American singer-songwriter and guitarist (Games People Play), born in Atlanta, Georgia (d. 2012)


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 28, 2020)

1942 Brian Jones [Lewis Brian Hopkins Jones], English musician (Rolling Stones), born in Gloucestershire, England (d. 1969)


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 28, 2020)

1943 Donnie Iris - "King Cool"
















Perhaps the greatest music video of all time.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 28, 2020)

1957 Cindy Wilson, American rock vocalist


----------



## too larry (Feb 29, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Perhaps the greatest music video of all time.


One of your ex's?


----------



## too larry (Feb 29, 2020)

1940 Gretchen Christopher, American singer (The Fleetwoods), born in Olympia, Washington


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 29, 2020)

too larry said:


> One of your ex's?


There's so many, but looks like she could be.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 29, 2020)

1904 Jimmy Dorsey, American orchestra leader (Stage Show), born in Shenandoah, Pennsylvania 

Stands the test of time.


----------



## too larry (Mar 1, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> There's so many, but looks like she could be.


I'm terrible with names, but I do remember they all look good and are able to sing.


----------



## too larry (Mar 1, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> 1904 Jimmy Dorsey, American orchestra leader (Stage Show), born in Shenandoah, Pennsylvania
> 
> Stands the test of time.


Here at my work, 20 odd years ago we had the widow of one of the Dorsey Brothers apply for a job though Green Thumb, a program for down on their luck seniors. Their salary is paid by a government program, so no cost to the business. The list of things she couldn't do {like answer the phone, type, make copies etc. etc.} was almost half a page long. We decided even for free, she wasn't worth the cost.


----------



## too larry (Mar 1, 2020)

So strange yesterday. It was almost like there were only about 25% of the normal number of birthdays to choose from.


----------



## too larry (Mar 1, 2020)

1904 Glenn Miller, American bandleader and jazz composer (Glenn Miller Orchestra-In the Mood), born in Clarinda, Iowa (d. 1944)


----------



## too larry (Mar 1, 2020)

1927 Harry Belafonte, Jamaican-American calypso singer, actor and activist (Banana Boat Song; Buck & the Preacher), born in Harlem, New York


----------



## too larry (Mar 1, 2020)

1939 Warren Davis, rocker (Monotones)


----------



## too larry (Mar 1, 2020)

1940 Ralph Towner, rocker jazzer (Oregon)


----------



## too larry (Mar 1, 2020)

1942 Jerry Fisher, American R&B singer (Blood, Sweat & Tears), born in DeKalb, Texas


----------



## too larry (Mar 1, 2020)

1942 Michael Giles, British drummer (King Crimson, Giles, Giles & Fripp), born in Waterlooville, Hampshire


----------



## too larry (Mar 1, 2020)

1944 Mike D'Abo, rock vocalist (Manfred Mann-Mighty Quinn)


----------



## too larry (Mar 1, 2020)

1944 Roger Daltrey, English singer and founder of the rock band "The Who", born in East Acton, London, England


----------



## too larry (Mar 1, 2020)

1948 Burning Spear, [Winston Rodney], Jamaican reggae singer


----------



## too larry (Mar 1, 2020)

1954 Janis Gill, singer (Sweethearts of Rodeo-Midnight Girl), born in Torrance, California


----------



## too larry (Mar 1, 2020)

1962 Bill Leen, rocker (Gin Blossoms) 

1963 Robert James Affuso, rock drummer (Skid Row-Psycho Love), born in Newburgh, New York 

1994 Justin Bieber, Canadian singer and musician (Baby, Sorry, What Do You Mean?), born in London, Ontario


----------



## too larry (Mar 2, 2020)

1922 Eddie "Lockjaw" Davis [Edward F. Davis], American jazz saxophonist (Kenny Clarke/Francy Boland Big Band), born in Culver City, California (d. 1986)


----------



## too larry (Mar 2, 2020)

1942 Lou Reed, American rock vocalist and guitarist (Velvet Underground), born in NYC, New York (d. 2013)


----------



## too larry (Mar 2, 2020)

1955 Jay Osmond, American singer and drummer (Osmond Brothers, Donnie & Marie), born in Ogden, Utah


----------



## too larry (Mar 2, 2020)

1956 Mark Evans, Australian rock bassist (AC/DC), born in Melbourne, Victoria


----------



## too larry (Mar 2, 2020)

1962 Jon Bon Jovi, Sayreville NJ, rocker (Bon Jovi-Give Love a Bad Name)


----------



## too larry (Mar 2, 2020)

1977 Chris Martin, English musician (Coldplay), born in Exeter, England


----------



## too larry (Mar 2, 2020)

*March 2nd*
1955 - Bo Diddley
Bo Diddley has his first recording session at Universal Recording Studio in Chicago, where he laid down 'Bo Diddley', which went on the top the US R&B chart by the following June.


----------



## too larry (Mar 2, 2020)

1974 - Stevie Wonder
At this year's Grammys Stevie Wonder won four awards: Album of the year for 'Innervisions', Best R&B song and Best vocal for ‘Superstition’ and Pop vocal performance for ‘You Are The Sunshine Of My Life’.


----------



## too larry (Mar 2, 2020)

1975 - Paul McCartney
A policeman who stopped a Lincoln Continental for running a red light in Los Angeles was surprised to find Paul McCartney at the wheel with his wife Linda. The cop detected a smell of marijuana and on searching the car found eight ounces of the drug. Linda was arrested for the offence.


----------



## too larry (Mar 2, 2020)

1991 - Free
21 years after its first release 'All Right Now', by Free made No.2 in the UK singles chart after being re-issued to coincide with its use in a Wrigleys Chewing gum TV ad.


----------



## too larry (Mar 2, 2020)

2008 - Jeff Healey
Canadian guitarist, singer, Jeff Healey, died of cancer. Healey lost his sight to retinoblastoma, a rare cancer of the eyes when he was 8 months old, resulting in his eyes being surgically removed. After living cancer-free for 38 years, he developed sarcoma in his legs. Despite surgery for this, the sarcoma spread to his lungs and ultimately was the cause of his death. Healey released over 12 albums, presented a long running radio show and worked with many artists incuding; Stevie Ray Vaughan, Buddy Guy, B.B. King, ZZ Top & Eric Clapton.


----------



## too larry (Mar 2, 2020)

Sorry. I thought I had moved over to on this day thread. A partial refund of your subscription fee is in the mail.


----------



## too larry (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2020)

1893 Mississippi John Hurt, American blues singer and guitarist, born in Teoc, Carroll County, Mississippi (d. 1966)


----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2020)

1923 Doc Watson, American bluegrass musician, (d. 2012)


----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2020)

1948 Terence "Snowy" White, British guitarist (Thin Lizzy), born in Barnstaple, Devon


----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2020)

1950 Re Styles, rock vocalist (Tubes)


----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2020)

1953 Dave Amato, rocker (REO Speedwagon-Can't Fight this Feeling)


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 3, 2020)

1938 Willie Chambers, guitarist/vocalist


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 3, 2020)

1966 Tone-Loc 
"I don't get down with no Oscar Meyer weiner. "





sampling Van Halen


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 4, 2020)

1944 Bobby Womack


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 4, 2020)

1948 Chris Squire, rock bassist


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 4, 2020)

1951 Chris Rea,


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2020)

1929 J. B. Lenoir, African American blues guitarist and singer-songwriter, active in the 1950s, born in Monticello, Mississippi (d. 1967)


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2020)

1938 Paul Evans, singer/pedal guitarist (Damascus Road)


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2020)

1952 Alan Clark, keyboardist (Dire Straits-Sultans of Swing)


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2020)

1958 Andy Gibb, British singer-songwriter, performer and teen idol (Bee Gees-I Just Want to Be Your Everything), born in Manchester, England (d. 198


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2020)

1970 John Frusciante, American musician (Red Hot Chili Peppers)


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 5, 2020)

too larry said:


> 1958 Andy Gibb, British singer-songwriter, performer and teen idol (Bee Gees-I Just Want to Be Your Everything), born in Manchester, England (d. 198


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


>


I knew you could do a better job of this one than I could.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 6, 2020)

1946 David Gilmour, English rock guitarist


----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2020)

1943 Chris White, American rock singer-songwriter, musician, and record producer (The Zombies-Never Even Thought), born in NYC, New York (d. 2015)


----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2020)

1944 Townes Van Zandt, Texas, singer/songwriter (Kathleen, Loretta), (d. 1997)


----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2020)

It's always a good idea to only listen to Townes when you are happy.


----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2020)

1946 Matthew Fisher, English rock keyboardist (Procol Harum), born in London, England


----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2020)

1946 Peter Wolf [Blankenfeild], American rock singer (J Giels Band-Centerfold, Freeze Frame), born in the Bronx, New York


----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2020)

1951 Francis Rocco Prestia, American musician (Tower of Power)


----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2020)

1953 Kenny Aronoff, American drummer (John Mellencamp), born in Albany, New York


----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2020)

1967 Randel "Randy" Guss, American musician and drummer (Toad the Wet Sprocket), born in Detroit, Michigan


----------



## too larry (Mar 8, 2020)

Time crunch today. Luckily it was a slow day for birthdays.

1964 Peter [Ped] Gill, English drummer (Frankie Goes to Hollywood, born in Liverpool


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 8, 2020)

1946 Randy Meisner 
His best song, Certain Kind of Fool, is unavailable on YouTube, so ..


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 8, 2020)

Down in the park Where the machmen Meet the machines And play 'Kill by numbers'

1958 Gary Numan


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 8, 2020)

So....this is pretty cool; hadn't seen it before. The band sounds Rammstein-like, and the back up singer is his daughter.
Extremely blastable.

EDIT: 2nd watch...my new favorite vid.


----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2020)

1930 Ornette Coleman, American jazz saxophonist and composer (Downbeat Musician of Year 1966), born in Fort Worth, Texas (d. 2015)


----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2020)

1936 Mickey Gilley, American country singer (Urban Cowboy), born in Natchez, Mississippi


----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2020)

1942 John Cale, Welsh musician, composer and singer-songwriter (Velvet Underground), born in Garnant, Wales


----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2020)

1942 Mark Lindsay, American rock vocalist (Paul Revers & Raiders), born in Eugene, Oregon


----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2020)

1945 Robin Trower, English guitarist (Procol Harum-Whiter Shade of Pale), born in London, England


----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2020)

1948 Jimmie Fadden, American singer (Nitty Gritty Dirt Band), born in Long Beach, California


----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2020)

1948 Christopher "Chris" Thompson, British singer and guitarist (Manfred Mann's Earth Band- "Blinded By the Light"), born in Ashford, Kent


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 10, 2020)

too larry said:


> 1936 Mickey Gilley, American country singer (Urban Cowboy), born in Natchez, Mississippi


----------



## too larry (Mar 10, 2020)

1903 Leon Bismarck "Bix" Beiderbecke, Davenport, Iowa, American jazz cornetist, considered one of the most influential jazz soloists of the 1920s


----------



## too larry (Mar 10, 2020)

1920 Kenneth "Jethro" Burns, US country singer (Homer & Jethro)


----------



## too larry (Mar 10, 2020)

1940 Dean Torrence, surf music singer (Jan & Dean-Little Old Lady), born in Los Angeles, California


----------



## too larry (Mar 10, 2020)

1946 Gaylord Birch, drummer (Reconstruction, Honey Dripper)


----------



## too larry (Mar 10, 2020)

1947 Tom Scholz, rock guitarist/keyboardist (Boston-More Than a Feeling)


----------



## too larry (Mar 10, 2020)

1953 Ronnie Earl [Ronald Horvath], American blues guitarist (The Broadcasters), born in Queens, New York


----------



## too larry (Mar 10, 2020)

1955 Gary Louris, American singer-songwriter and musician (Jayhawks), born in Toledo, Ohio


----------



## too larry (Mar 10, 2020)

1963 Jeff Ament, American musician (Pearl Jam)


----------



## too larry (Mar 10, 2020)

1966 Edie Brickell, Mrs Paul Simon/rocker (& New Bohemians)


----------



## too larry (Mar 10, 2020)

1983 Carrie Underwood, American country singer, born in Muskogee, Oklahoma


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 10, 2020)

too larry said:


> 1947 Tom Scholz, rock guitarist/keyboardist (Boston-More Than a Feeling)


is it any wonder this cassette/eight track was in EVERY (and i mean EVERY) car in the day


----------



## too larry (Mar 10, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> is it any wonder this cassette/eight track was in EVERY (and i mean EVERY) car in the day


I was a huge Boston fan back in the day. I don't care for their music like I used to. Not just them. Most of the music I listened to then rarely gets played these days.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 10, 2020)

too larry said:


> I was a huge Boston fan back in the day. I don't care for their music like I used to. Not just them. Most of the music I listened to then rarely gets played these days.


The engineering on the releases on the Columbia artists, combined with pre-amps for car tape decks and speakers that could handle the power made for some incredible cruising music. Boston, Blue Oyster Cult 'Spectres', Mother's Finest, Aerosmith 'Rocks'...you could hear the tune blasting from a block away on a busy Sat night.


----------



## too larry (Mar 11, 2020)

1903 Lawrence Welk, American accordionist and orchestra leader (Lawrence Welk Show), born in Strasburg, North Dakota (d. 1992)


----------



## too larry (Mar 11, 2020)

1939 Leonardo "Flaco" Jiménez, American Tex-Mex accordionist, born in San Antonio, Texas


----------



## too larry (Mar 11, 2020)

1947 Mark Stein, singer/organist/keyboardist (Vanilla Fudge)


----------



## too larry (Mar 11, 2020)

1948 George Kooymans, Dutch guitarist/singer (Golden Earring)


----------



## too larry (Mar 11, 2020)

1964 Vinnie Paul, American drummer (Pantera), born in Abilene, Texas (d. 201


----------



## too larry (Mar 11, 2020)

1967 John Barrowman, Scottish-American actor, singer, presenter and writer (Captain Jack Harkness-Doctor Who), born in Glasgow, Scotland


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 12, 2020)

too larry said:


> 1948 George Kooymans, Dutch guitarist/singer (Golden Earring)


A crying shame they're known only for 2 songs in the US. They are a terrific band, and George Kooymans is elite. The accoustic set "The Naked Truth" is so very good.


----------



## too larry (Mar 12, 2020)

1896 Jesse "Lone Cat" Fuller, San Francisco Blues Great


----------



## too larry (Mar 12, 2020)

1946 Liza Minnelli, American singer/actress (Sterile Cuckoo, Cabaret), born in Hollywood, California


----------



## too larry (Mar 12, 2020)

1948 James Taylor, vocalist/guitarist (Up on the Roof), born in Boston, Massachusetts


----------



## too larry (Mar 12, 2020)

1949 Bill Payne, American rock keyboardist (Little Feat-Time Loves a Hero), born in Waco, Texas


----------



## too larry (Mar 12, 2020)

1949 Mike Gibbins, Welsh musician & drummer (Badfinger), born in Swansea, Wales (d. 2005)


----------



## too larry (Mar 12, 2020)

1951 Jack Green, Scottish musician (T. Rex, The Pretty Things), born in Glasgow


----------



## too larry (Mar 12, 2020)

1953 Labamba, [Richard Rosenberg], rocker (Asbury Jukes)


----------



## too larry (Mar 12, 2020)

1956 Steve Harris, English hard rock bassist (Iron Maiden-Gypsy's Kiss), born in London, England


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 13, 2020)

1938 Erma Franklin


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 13, 2020)

1939 Neil Sedaka 

*Neil Sedaka - "BEAUTIFUL YOU" (with backing group 10 CC)




*


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 14, 2020)

1931 Phil Phillips


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 14, 2020)

1943 Jim Pons, bassist 

Framed with drummer extraordinaire Johnny Barbata @:35.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 14, 2020)

1945 Michael Martin Murphey


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 14, 2020)

1945 Walt Parazaider, rock saxophonist 

it goes to eleven


----------



## too larry (Mar 14, 2020)

1914 Lee Elhardt Hays, American folksinger (d. 1981)


----------



## too larry (Mar 14, 2020)

1933 Quincy Jones Jr, American composer and singer (We Are The World), born in Chicago, Illinois
https://www.onthisday.com/people/quincy-jones-jr


----------



## too larry (Mar 14, 2020)

1934 Shirley Scott, American swing and blues organist (with Stanley Turrentine), born In Philadelphia, Pennsylvania (d. 2002)


----------



## too larry (Mar 14, 2020)

1943 Jim Pons, bassist (Turtles, Mothers of Invention), born in Santa Monica, California


----------



## too larry (Mar 14, 2020)

1945 Walt Parazaider, rock saxophonist (Chicago), born in Chicago, Illinois


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 14, 2020)

too larry said:


>


Written by Gene Clark and Roger McGuinn.


----------



## too larry (Mar 15, 2020)

1912 Lightnin' [Sam] Hopkins, American blues musician (Ball of Twine), born in Centerville, Texas (d. 1982)


----------



## too larry (Mar 15, 2020)

1940 Phil Lesh, [Chapman], American rock bassist (Grateful Dead), born in Berkeley, California 

Music starts at 1:50


----------



## too larry (Mar 15, 2020)

1941 Mike Love, American vocalist (Beach Boys - "Fun, Fun, Fun"), born in Los Angeles, California


----------



## too larry (Mar 15, 2020)

1943 Sly Stone, Dallas, funk musician (Sly & the Family Stone-Everyday People), born in Denton, Texas 

music starts at 2:38


----------



## too larry (Mar 15, 2020)

1946 Howard Scott, San Pedro Cal, rock guitarist/vocalist (War, Cisco Kid)


----------



## too larry (Mar 15, 2020)

1947 Ry[land] Cooder, LA, blues guitarist (Crossroads)


----------



## too larry (Mar 15, 2020)

1955 Daniel "Dee" Snider, American singer, songwriter and actor (Twisted Sister), born in Astoria, Queens

1963 Bret Michaels, guitarist (Poison-Talk Dirty to Me), born in Harrisburg, Pennsylvania


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 15, 2020)

1964 Rockwell, [Kennedy Gordy]


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 15, 2020)

1962 Terrence Trent D'Arby


----------



## too larry (Mar 16, 2020)

1942 Jerry Jeff Walker [Ronald Clyde Crosby], American country music singer and songwriter (Mr Bojangles), born in Oneonta, New York


----------



## too larry (Mar 16, 2020)

1948 Michael Owen Bruce, American rock musician (Alice Cooper), born in Kansas


----------



## too larry (Mar 16, 2020)

1951 Ray Benson, country singer (House of Blue Lights), born in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania


----------



## too larry (Mar 16, 2020)

1954 Nancy Wilson, rock guitarist (Heart-Never, What about Love), born in San Francisco, California


----------



## too larry (Mar 16, 2020)

1964 Patty Griffin, American singer and songwriter (Downtown Church), born in Old Town, Maine


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 16, 2020)

too larry said:


> 1954 Nancy Wilson, rock guitarist (Heart-Never, What about Love), born in San Francisco, California


Nancy, guitar and vocal


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 16, 2020)

1951 Ritchie Teeter, American drummer


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 16, 2020)

1936 Frederick "Fred" Neil


----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2020)

1919 Nat King Cole, American singer (Unforgettable, Mona Lisa), born in Montgomery, Alabama (d. 1965)


----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2020)

1941 Paul Kantner, American rock singer and guitarist (Jefferson Airplane), born in San Francisco, California (d. 2016)


----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2020)

1941 Clarence Collins, American singer (Imperials-Tears on my pillow)


----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2020)

1944 John Sebastian, American singer (Loving Spoonful, Welcome Back Kotter), born in NYC, New York


----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2020)

1946 Harold Brown, rock drummer (War-Summer, Galaxy), born in Long Beach, California


----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2020)

1951 Scott Gorham, American rock guitarist (Thin Lizzy-21 Guns), born in Glendale, California


----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2020)

1967 Billy Corgan, American musician (Smashing Pumpkins), born in Chicago, Illinois


----------



## too larry (Mar 21, 2020)

1902 Eddie James "Son" House, folk blues musician (Delta Blues) 

From wiki wiki:

*Eddie James* "*Son*" *House, Jr.* (March 21, 1902[1] – October 19, 198 was an American delta blues singer and guitarist, noted for his highly emotional style of singing and slide guitar playing.
After years of hostility to secular music, as a preacher and for a few years also as a church pastor, he turned to blues performance at the age of 25. He quickly developed a unique style by applying the rhythmic drive, vocal power and emotional intensity of his preaching to the newly learned idiom. In a short career interrupted by a spell in Parchman Farm penitentiary, he developed to the point that Charley Patton, the foremost blues artist of the Mississippi Delta region, invited him to share engagements and to accompany him to a 1930 recording session for Paramount Records.
Issued at the start of the Great Depression, the records did not sell and did not lead to national recognition. Locally, House remained popular, and in the 1930s, together with Patton's associate Willie Brown, he was the leading musician of Coahoma County. There he was a formative influence on Robert Johnson and Muddy Waters. In 1941 and 1942, House and the members of his band were recorded by Alan Lomax and John W. Work for the Library of Congress and Fisk University. The following year, he left the Delta for Rochester, New York, and gave up music.


----------



## too larry (Mar 21, 2020)

1945 Rosemary Stone, vocalist/pianist (Sly & Family Stone-Everyday People)


----------



## too larry (Mar 21, 2020)

1949 Eddie Money, [Mahoney], singer/guitarist (Take Me Home Tonight), born in Brooklyn, New York


----------



## too larry (Mar 21, 2020)

1950 Roger Hodgson, rock vocalist (Supertramp-It's Raining Again)


----------



## too larry (Mar 21, 2020)

1951 Russell Thompkins Jr, US soul singer (Stylistics-Sing Baby Sing)


----------



## too larry (Mar 21, 2020)

1961 Slim Jim Phantom, [Jim McDonnell], American rock drummer (Stray Cats), born in Brooklyn, New York


----------



## too larry (Mar 21, 2020)

1961 Shawn Lane, American guitar virtuoso (d. 2003)


----------



## injinji (Mar 25, 2020)

1897 "Sweet" Emma Barrett, American Dixieland jazz pianist and singer, born in New Orleans, Louisiana ( d. 1983)


----------



## injinji (Mar 25, 2020)

1934 Johnny Burnette, American rockabilly singer-songwriter-guitarist (Train Kept A-Rollin', You're Sixteen), born in Memphis, Tennessee (d. 1964)


----------



## injinji (Mar 25, 2020)

1936 Lawrence Bernard "Larry" Gales, bassist


----------



## injinji (Mar 25, 2020)

1942 Aretha Franklin, American singer-songwriter known as "The Queen of Soul" (Respect) and first female performer inducted into Rock and Roll Hall of Fame (1987), born in Memphis, Tennessee (d. 201


----------



## injinji (Mar 25, 2020)

1947 Elton John [Reginald Kenneth Dwight], English singer (Rocketman), born in Pinner, Middlesex


----------



## injinji (Mar 25, 2020)

1966 Jeff Healey, Canadian blind pop guitarist (See the Light), born in Toronto, Ontario (d. 200


----------



## injinji (Mar 26, 2020)

1929 Maurice Simon, jazz musician


----------



## injinji (Mar 26, 2020)

1936 Fred Paris, rocker (Five Satins)


----------



## injinji (Mar 26, 2020)

1944 Diana Ross [Earle], American singer and actress (the Supremes, Lady Sings Blues, Mahogany), born in Detroit, Michigan


----------



## injinji (Mar 26, 2020)

1948 Richard Tandy, rock bassist (ELO)


----------



## injinji (Mar 26, 2020)

1948 Steven Tyler, American rock vocalist (Aerosmith-Janie's Got a Gun), born in NYC, New York


----------



## injinji (Mar 26, 2020)

1949 Fran Sheehan, American rock bassist (Boston- "More Than A Feeling"), born in Boston, Massachusetts


----------



## injinji (Mar 26, 2020)

1950 Theodore "Teddy" Pendergrass, American singer (Turn Off the Lights), born in Kingstree, South Carolina (d. 2010)


----------



## injinji (Mar 27, 2020)

1868 Patty Smith Hill, American composer, teacher and songwriter (Happy Birthday to You), born in Anchorage, Kentucky (d. 1946)


----------



## injinji (Mar 27, 2020)

1905 Leroy Carr, blues singer-songwriter, born in Nashville, Tennessee (d. 1935)


----------



## injinji (Mar 27, 2020)

1906 Pee Wee Russell, American jazz musician, born in Maplewood, Missouri (d. 1969)

Music starts at 3:00.


----------



## injinji (Mar 27, 2020)

1924 Sarah Vaughan, jazz scat singer (Broken Hearted Melody), born in Newark, New Jersey (d. 1990)


----------



## injinji (Mar 27, 2020)

1932 [Herman] Junior Parker, American blues singer and musician (Mystery Train), born in Bobo, Mississippi (d. 1971)


----------



## injinji (Mar 27, 2020)

1937 Johnny Copeland, American blues guitarist and singer (Lion's Den), born in Haynesville, Louisiana (d. 1997)


----------



## injinji (Mar 27, 2020)

1950 Tony Banks, English musician and rock keyboardist (Genesis), born in East Hoathly, Sussex


----------



## injinji (Mar 27, 2020)

1952 Rocky Maffit, rocker (Champaign)


----------



## injinji (Mar 27, 2020)

1957 Billy MacKenzie, Scottish rock vocalist (The Associates-Affectionate Punch), born in Dundee, Scotland (d. 1997)


----------



## injinji (Mar 27, 2020)

1959 Andrew Farriss, Australian rock keyboardist (INXS-Kiss the Dirt), born in Perth, Australia


----------



## injinji (Mar 27, 2020)

1970 Brendan Hill, American-English drummer (Blues Traveler), born in London


----------



## injinji (Mar 27, 2020)

1971 Mariah Carey, American singer (Love Takes Time, Hero), born in NYC, New York


----------



## injinji (Mar 27, 2020)

1975 Fergie Duhamel, American pop singer (The Black Eyed Peas), born in Hacienda Heights, California


----------



## injinji (Mar 27, 2020)

1976 Tia Fuller, American jazz musician (Beyoncé backing band), born in Aurora, Colorado


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 27, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1971 Mariah Carey, American singer (Love Takes Time, Hero), born in NYC, New York


I hear that she sings very well, also.


----------



## too larry (Mar 28, 2020)

1945 Chuck Portz, bassist (Turtles-Happy Together), born in Santa Monica, California


----------



## too larry (Mar 28, 2020)

1948 John Evan, British rock keyboardist (Jethro Tull), born in Blackpool, Lancashire


----------



## too larry (Mar 28, 2020)

1955 Reba McEntire, American country singer (Can't Even Get the Blues), born in McAlester, Oklahoma


----------



## too larry (Mar 28, 2020)

1976 David Keuning, American guitar player (The Killers), born in Pella, Iowa


----------



## too larry (Mar 28, 2020)

1986 Lady Gaga [Stefani Germanotta], American singer-songwriter and actress (Bad Romance, A Star is Born), born in NYC, New York


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 28, 2020)

1915 Jay Livingston, American composer (Buttons & Bows, Mona Lisa, Tammy), born in McDonald, Pennsylvania (d. 2001)


----------



## injinji (Mar 31, 2020)

1913 Etta Baker, Caldwell County North Carolina, American blues guitarist


----------



## injinji (Mar 31, 2020)

1946 Al Nichol, rock guitarist/vocalist (Turtles), born in Winston-Salem, North Carolina


----------



## injinji (Mar 31, 2020)

1950 Richard Hughes, rocker (Johnny Winter Band)


----------



## injinji (Mar 31, 2020)

1953 Greg Martin, singer (Ky Headhunters-Davy Crockett), born in Louisville, Kentucky
1953 Sean Hopper, California, rock keyboardist (Huey Lewis & The News)


----------



## injinji (Mar 31, 2020)

1955 Angus Young, Glascow Scotland, rock guitarist (AC/DC-Highway to Hell)


----------



## injinji (Apr 2, 2020)

1912 Herbert Mills, American singer, (The Mills Brothers), born in Piqua, Ohio (d. 1989)


----------



## injinji (Apr 2, 2020)

1939 Marvin Gaye, American singer (Sexual Healing), born in Washington, D.C. (d. 1984)


----------



## injinji (Apr 2, 2020)

1942 Leon Russell [Claude Russell Bridges], American musician and singer-songwriter (Tight Rope, Delta Lady, Carney), born in Lawton, Oklahoma (d. 2016)


----------



## injinji (Apr 2, 2020)

1947 Emmylou Harris, American country singer (Together Again), born in Birmingham, Alabama


----------



## injinji (Apr 2, 2020)

1952 Leon Wilkeson, American rock bassist (Lynyrd Skynyrd), born in Newport, Rhode Island (d. 2001)


----------



## injinji (Apr 2, 2020)

1953 David Robinson, American rock drummer (Cars, The Modern Lovers), born in Malden, Massachusetts


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 2, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1939 Marvin Gaye, American singer (Sexual Healing), born in Washington, D.C. (d. 1984)

















as good as it gets


----------



## injinji (Apr 3, 2020)

1922 Doris Day [Kappelhoff], American singer, animal welfare activist and actress known as the "girl next door" actress (Pillow Talk, The Man Who Knew Too Much), born in Cincinnati, Ohio


----------



## injinji (Apr 3, 2020)

1941 Jan Berry, American rock and roll vocalist (Jan and Dean-Dead Man's Curve), born in Los Angeles, California


----------



## injinji (Apr 3, 2020)

1942 Wayne Newton, American singer and entertainer (Daddy, Don't You Walk So Fast), born in Norfolk, Virginia


----------



## injinji (Apr 3, 2020)

1942 Herb “Herbie” Greene, American photographer best known for his portraits for rock and roll luminaries (The Grateful Dead), born in Indio, California


----------



## injinji (Apr 3, 2020)

1943 Richard Manuel, Canadian rock pianist and vocalist (The Band), born in Stratford, Ontario (d. 1986)


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 3, 2020)

1928 Don Gibson, American country musician (Sweet Dreams), born in Shelby, North Carolina (d. 2003)


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 3, 2020)

1942 Billy Joe Royal, country and pop singer (Down in the Boondocks), born in Valdosta, Georgia (d. 2015)


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 3, 2020)

1944 Barry Pritchard, English rock guitarist (Fortunes), born in Birmingham (d. 1999) 

great clip here:


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 4, 2020)

1948 Berry Oakley, American rocker and bass player (The Allman Brothers Band), born in Chicago, Illinois (d. 1972) 

singing lead vocal


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 4, 2020)

1913 Muddy Waters


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 4, 2020)

1949 Michael Fennelly, American musician 

lead vocals / guitar


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 5, 2020)

1942 Allan Clarke, English rock vocalist


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 5, 2020)

1950 Agnetha Fältskog [Anna Ulvaeus], Swedish singer 

You're welcome.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 6, 2020)

1929 Joi Lansing [Joyce Brown], American model, film and television actress, and nightclub singer (Touch of Evil, Bob Cummings Show), born in Salt Lake City, Utah (d. 1972)

Money shot at 2:25. You're welcome.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 6, 2020)

1937 Merle Haggard


----------



## injinji (Apr 7, 2020)

1915 Billie Holiday, [Eleanora Fagan], jazz singer (Lady Sings the Blues), born in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania


----------



## injinji (Apr 7, 2020)

1935 Bobby Bare, Irontown Oh, country singer (Detroit City) 

When I was a kid, we had a milkcow named after this song.


----------



## injinji (Apr 7, 2020)

1938 Spencer Dryden, American drummer (Jefferson Airplane), born in NYC, New York


----------



## injinji (Apr 7, 2020)

1943 Mick Abrahams, Luton, rock guitarist (Jethro Tull, Blodwyn Pig)


----------



## injinji (Apr 7, 2020)

1949 John Oates, American rock guitarist/vocalist (Hall & Oates-Rich Girl), born in NYC, New York


----------



## injinji (Apr 7, 2020)

1952 Bruce Gary, rock drummer (Knack-My Sharona), born in Burbank, California


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 7, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1949 John Oates, American rock guitarist/vocalist (Hall & Oates-Rich Girl), born in NYC, New York


I admit that for decades, John Oates [ and Freddy Fender] served as punchlines. I was dumb.
















especially if you hated the original


----------



## injinji (Apr 7, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> I admit that for decades, John Oates [ and Freddy Fender] served as punchlines. I was dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew you would find the good stuff. I was trying to get the most out of my time.


----------



## injinji (Apr 8, 2020)

1947 Steve Howe, rock guitarist (Asia, Yes-Roundabout), born in London, England


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 8, 2020)

1964 Biz Markie - Marcel Theo Hall


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 8, 2020)

1952 Adam Woods, rock drummer 

tragically overlooked band


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 8, 2020)

1942 Roger Chapman, Leicester, rock vocalist 

"Fearless" - my 'if you only had one lp" answer for decades. No one like them. A big part of that is "Chappy" Also featuring John Wetton, later of King Crimson and Europe.






A lead vocal never attempted at karaoke for good reason.






Likely the heaviest song you've never heard before. An astonishing vocal.






live track featuring Poli Palmer on vibes solo.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 8, 2020)

Full LP. Totally worth it. "Fearless"


----------



## injinji (Apr 9, 2020)

1904 Sharkey Bonano, American jazz musician, born in New Orleans, Louisiana (d. 1972)


----------



## injinji (Apr 9, 2020)

1928 Tom Lehrer, American musician, satirist and mathematician (That Was The Week That Was), born in NYC, New York


----------



## injinji (Apr 9, 2020)

1932 Carl Perkins, American singer and songwriter (Blue Suede Shoes), born in Jackson, Tennessee (d. 199


----------



## injinji (Apr 9, 2020)

1949 Chico [David-Allen] Ryan, American rock vocalist (Sha Na Na), born in Arlington, Massachusetts (d. 199 (I swear there must be 25 folks in Sha Na Na. One of them seems to be having a birthday about once a week)


----------



## injinji (Apr 9, 2020)

1949 Steve Gadd, American jazz drummer ('Late In The Evening', '50 Ways To Leave Your Lover'), born in Irondequoit, New York


----------



## too larry (Apr 10, 2020)

1936 Bobby Smith, American R&B singer (The Spinners), born in Detroit, Michigan (d. 2013)


----------



## too larry (Apr 10, 2020)

1947 Bunny Wailer [Neville O'Riley Livingston], Jamaican vocalist and percussionist (The Wailers with Bob Marley), born in Kingston, Jamaica


----------



## too larry (Apr 10, 2020)

1950 Eddie Hazel, American pop guitarist (Funkadelic-Uncle Jam Wants You), born in Brooklyn, New York (d. 1992)


----------



## too larry (Apr 10, 2020)

1957 Steve Gustafson, American bass guitarist (10,000 Maniacs), born in Seville, Spain


----------



## too larry (Apr 10, 2020)

1959 Brian Setzer, American rock guitarist and vocalist (Stray Cats), born in Massapequa Park, New York


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 10, 2020)

1954 Lenny Pickett, American saxophonist and musical director (Saturday Night Live band, Tower of Power)


----------



## injinji (Apr 11, 2020)

1935 Richard Berry, African-American singer and musician (Louie Louie), born in Extension, Louisiana (d. 1997)


----------



## injinji (Apr 11, 2020)

1951 Robbie House, American rocker (Snuff)


----------



## injinji (Apr 11, 2020)

1961 Doug Hopkins, American guitarist and songwriter (Gin Blossoms), born in Seattle, Washington (d. 1993)


----------



## injinji (Apr 11, 2020)

1987 Joss Stone, English singer-songwriter (The Soul Sessions), born in Dover, Kent


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 11, 2020)

1971 Oliver Riedel, German musician (Rammstein)


----------



## injinji (Apr 13, 2020)

1944 Jack Casady, American rock bassist (Hot Tuna, Jefferson Airplane), born in Washington, D.C.


----------



## injinji (Apr 13, 2020)

1945 Lowell George, American rock vocalist and guitarist (Little Feat - Dixie Chicken), born in Hollywood, California (d. 1979)


----------



## injinji (Apr 13, 2020)

1950 Riff West, American rock bassist (Molly Hatchet), born in Corpus Christi, Texas (d. 2014)


----------



## injinji (Apr 13, 2020)

1951 Max Weinberg, American rock drummer (E Street Band, Conan O'Brien Show), born in Newark, New Jersey


----------



## injinji (Apr 13, 2020)

1954 Jimmy Destri, American rock keyboardist (Blondie-Heart of Glass, Rapture), born in Brooklyn, New York


----------



## injinji (Apr 13, 2020)

1955 Louis Johnson, American rock bassist and vocalist (Brothers Johnson), born in Los Angeles, California (d. 2015)


----------



## injinji (Apr 13, 2020)

1966 Marc Ford, American musician (The Black Crowes), born in Los Angeles, California


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 14, 2020)

1945 Ritchie Blackmore, English guitarist


----------



## injinji (Apr 15, 2020)

1894 Bessie Smith, American blues singer nicknamed the "Empress of Blues" (over 200 songs), born in Chattanooga, Tennessee (d. 1937)


----------



## injinji (Apr 15, 2020)

1930 Richard Davis, American jazz bassist described as "the greatest bass ever heard on a rock album" (Van Morrison's Astral Weeks), born in Chicago, Illinois


----------



## injinji (Apr 15, 2020)

1933 Roy Clark, American country singer (Hee Haw, The Tonight Show), born in Meherrin, Virginia (d. 201


----------



## injinji (Apr 15, 2020)

1943 Mighty Sam McClain, American soul and blues singer-songwriter, born in Monroe, Louisiana (d. 2015)


----------



## injinji (Apr 15, 2020)

1965 Linda Perry, American singer-songwriter and producer (4 Non Blondes, What's Up), born in Springfield, Massachusetts


----------



## injinji (Apr 15, 2020)

1966 Samantha Karen Fox, East End singer (Touch Me), born in London, England


----------



## injinji (Apr 15, 2020)

1968 Ed O'Brien, English musician and songwriter (Radiohead), born in Oxford


----------



## injinji (Apr 15, 2020)

1978 Chris Stapleton, American country musician (The SteelDrivers, Traveller), born in Lexington, Kentucky


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 15, 2020)

1944 Dave Edmunds 

A hot band, with Nick Lowe on bass, and Billy Bremmer on lead guitar, later of The Pretenders.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 15, 2020)

1958 Matt Reid, rock keyboardist 

A little cheese with your Ted Nugent solo @4:40.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 15, 2020)

Terri Nunn not enough cheese?

1966 Samantha Karen Fox


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 15, 2020)

1978 Luis Fonsi [Luis López-Cepero] 

Finally...non cheesy babes, and a groovy tune. Highly recommended.


----------



## too larry (Apr 16, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> 1978 Luis Fonsi [Luis López-Cepero]
> 
> Finally...non cheesy babes, and a groovy tune. Highly recommended.


Nice tune. Nice looking lady too.


----------



## injinji (Apr 16, 2020)

1924 Henry Mancini, American composer and conductor (Pink Panther), born in Cleveland, Ohio (d. 1994)


----------



## injinji (Apr 16, 2020)

1930 Herbie Mann, American jazz flutist (Just Wallin'), born in Brooklyn, New York (d. 2003)


----------



## injinji (Apr 16, 2020)

1935 Haskell Sadler, American blues singer and guitarist, born in Denver, Colorado (d. 1994)


----------



## injinji (Apr 16, 2020)

1939 John DeLaFose, American French speaking zydeco musician, born in Duralde, Evangeline Parish, Louisiana (d. 1994)


----------



## injinji (Apr 16, 2020)

1943 "Lonesome Dave" Peverett, British rock singer and musician (Foghat, Savoy Brown), born in London, England (d. 2000)


----------



## injinji (Apr 16, 2020)

1947 Gerry Rafferty, Scottish guitarist and vocalist (Baker Street), born in Paisley, Renfrewshire, Scotland (d. 2011)


----------



## injinji (Apr 16, 2020)

1964 Dave Pirner, American rocker (Soul Asylum), born in Minneapolis, Minnesota


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 16, 2020)

1927 Edie Adams


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 16, 2020)

1939 Dusty Springfield 











still awesome


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 16, 2020)

1953 Peter Garrett, vocalist


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 16, 2020)

1971 Selena


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 16, 2020)

1993 Chance the Rapper [Chancellor J Bennett]


----------



## injinji (Apr 17, 2020)

1955 Pete Shelley [Peter McNeish], English singer-songwriter and guitarist (Buzzcocks "Going Steady"), born in Leigh, England (d. 201


----------



## injinji (Apr 17, 2020)

1974 Victoria Beckham [Adams], English singer (Posh Spice in the Spice Girls), born in Harlow, Essex


----------



## injinji (Apr 17, 2020)

1977 Sizzla Kalonji [Miguel Orlando Collins], Jamaican reggae musician, born in Kingston, Jamaica


----------



## injinji (Apr 18, 2020)

1924 Clarence "Gatemouth" Brown, American blues singer (Mary is Fine), born in Vinton, Louisiana (d. 2005)


----------



## injinji (Apr 18, 2020)

1939 Glen Hardin, American rock n roll and country musician (Crickets), born in Wellington, Texas


----------



## injinji (Apr 18, 2020)

1940 Mike Vickers, British rock guitarist (Manfred Mann-Mighty Quinn), born in Southampton, Hampshire


----------



## injinji (Apr 18, 2020)

1946 Skip [Alexander Lee] Spence, Canadian guitarist and vocalist (Moby Grape-Omaha), born in Windsor, Ontario, Canada


----------



## injinji (Apr 18, 2020)

1946 Lenny Baker, American musician (Sha Na Na), born in Whitman, Massachusetts (d. 2016)


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 18, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1946 Skip [Alexander Lee] Spence, Canadian guitarist and vocalist (Moby Grape-Omaha), born in Windsor, Ontario, Canada


*I used to put this LP on when I wanted house guests to leave. Some accused me of recording myself.

*** Described as "one of the most harrowing documents of pain and confusion ever made",[7] the album "Oar" was recorded after Spence had spent six months in Bellevue Hospital. Spence had been committed to Bellevue following a delusion-driven attempt to attack Moby Grape bandmates Don Stevenson and Jerry Miller with a fire axe.[2][8] ***









Oar (album) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org









*


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 18, 2020)

1953 Rick Moranis


----------



## injinji (Apr 19, 2020)

1928 Alexis Korner, British blues musician (Blues Inc-Bootleg Him), born in Paris, France (d. 1984)


----------



## injinji (Apr 19, 2020)

1940 Genya Ravan, American vocalist (Goldie & the Gingerbreads, Ten Wheel Drive), born in Łódź, Poland


----------



## injinji (Apr 19, 2020)

1942 Alan Price, English rock keyboardist (Animals-House of the Rising Sun), born in Fatfield, Washington, England


----------



## injinji (Apr 19, 2020)

1944 Bernie Worrell, American keyboardist (Funkadelic-Cosmic Slop), born in Long Branch, New Jersey (d. 2016)


----------



## injinji (Apr 19, 2020)

1945 Laurence Shurtliff [Ram Rod], American music executive and roadie (the Grateful Dead), born in Pendleton, Oregon (d. 2006) 

*RAMROD*










> > > *"How'd you say you got your name?"*





> > > *"We were hanging around in Puerto Vallarta. Seven of us wanted to go to Mesmolaya to see where Night of the Iguana was filmed. Me and Kesey and the two Hagens and Drew Johnson. We had a little VW beetle belonged to someone we ran into in Puerto Vallarta. Kesey saw the size of that bug and the number of people and said, 'We need someone to ramrod this operation.'
> > > Ramon Rodriquez Rodriquez, famous Mexican guide, at your service," I said and jammed seven people into the beetle and we drove it out there as far as we could and walked the rest of the way to where they shot the movie and I've been called Ramrod ever since."*


----------



## injinji (Apr 19, 2020)

1947 Mark Volman, American rock and roll musician and songwriter (the Turtles), born in Los Angeles, California


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 19, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1940 Genya Ravan, American vocalist (Goldie & the Gingerbreads, Ten Wheel Drive), born in Łódź, Poland


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 19, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1947 Mark Volman, American rock and roll musician and songwriter (the Turtles), born in Los Angeles, California


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 19, 2020)

1945 Michael “Mike” Stewart, American music producer and co-founder and guitarist for We Five


----------



## too larry (Apr 20, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


>


Social Distancing way ahead of their time.


----------



## too larry (Apr 20, 2020)

1945 Jimmy Winston [James Langwith], British organist and actor (Doctor Who, Small Faces), born in London, England


----------



## too larry (Apr 20, 2020)

1948 Craig Frost, American keyboardist (Grand Funk Railroad-Some Kind of Wonderful), born in Flint, Michigan


----------



## too larry (Apr 20, 2020)

1972 Stephen Marley, Jamaican-American reggae musician, son of Bob Marley, born in Wilmington, Delaware


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 21, 2020)

1924 Ira Louvin


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 21, 2020)

1948 Paul Davis 






No joke, after the octave change near the end, I always hear Earth Wind and Fire "After the Love is Gone".





The longest haired mixed duet of all time. Close second, Gregg Allman and woman { Cher ].


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 21, 2020)

1959 Michael Timmins, Canadian musician


----------



## injinji (Apr 21, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> 1924 Ira Louvin


----------



## injinji (Apr 21, 2020)

1946 Doug MacLeod, American blues musician (Blues Music Awards' Acoustic Artist of the Year, 2014, 2016 and 2017), born in NYC, New York


----------



## injinji (Apr 21, 2020)

1947 Iggy Pop [James Osterberg], American rocker (Zombie Birdhouse), born in Muskegon, Michigan


----------



## injinji (Apr 21, 2020)

1966 Michael Franti, American musician


----------



## injinji (Apr 22, 2020)

1922 Charles Mingus, American jazz bassist (Pithecanthropus Erectus), born in Nogales, Arizona (d. 1979)


----------



## injinji (Apr 22, 2020)

1936 Glen Campbell, American actor and singer (Time I Get to Phoenix), born in Delight, Arkansas (d. 2017)


----------



## injinji (Apr 22, 2020)

1950 Peter Frampton, guitarist/vocalist (Frampton Comes Alive), born in Kent, England


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 22, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1936 Glen Campbell, American actor and singer (Time I Get to Phoenix), born in Delight, Arkansas (d. 2017)


Coked up Glen was the best Glen.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 22, 2020)

1951 Paul Carrack, rock vocalist


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 22, 2020)

1943 Mel Carter


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 23, 2020)

1947 Glenn Cornick, English rock bassist 

featured throughout


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 23, 2020)

1960 Steve Clark, English rock guitarist (Def Leppard), born in Hillsborough, England (d. 1991)


----------



## injinji (Apr 23, 2020)

1894 Charles "Cow Cow" Davenport, American boogie-woogie and blues musician, born in Anniston, Alabama (d. 1955)


----------



## injinji (Apr 23, 2020)

1936 Roy Orbison, American rock musician (Pretty Woman), born in Vernon, Texas (d. 198


----------



## injinji (Apr 24, 2020)

1945 Doug Clifford, American rock drummer (Creedence Clearwater Revival-Proud Mary), born in Palo Alto, California


----------



## injinji (Apr 24, 2020)

1954 Jack Blades, American rock bassist (Damn Yankees-Coming of Age, Night Ranger), born in Palm Desert, California


----------



## injinji (Apr 24, 2020)

1963 Billy Gould, American rock bassist (Faith No More), born in Los Angeles, California


----------



## injinji (Apr 24, 2020)

1982 Kelly Clarkson, American singer and winner of the inaugural season of TV series American Idol, born in Fort Worth, Texas


----------



## injinji (Apr 24, 2020)

1984 Tyson Ritter, American singer and songwriter (The All-American Rejects), born in Stillwater, Oklahoma


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 25, 2020)

1942 Barbra Streisand, American singer


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 25, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1963 Billy Gould, American rock bassist (Faith No More), born in Los Angeles, California


*MR BILLY GOULD !*










*whoa o oh o ohh*


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 25, 2020)

1950 Steve Ferrone, English rock drummer


----------



## injinji (Apr 25, 2020)

1917 Ella Fitzgerald, American jazz singer (Is it live or Memorex), born in Newport News, Virginia (d. 1996)


----------



## injinji (Apr 25, 2020)

1923 Albert King [Nelson], American blues guitarist and singer (BB King & Friends, Blues Alive), born in Indianola, Mississippi (d. 1992)


----------



## injinji (Apr 25, 2020)

1945 Stu Cook, American rock bassist (Creedence Clearwater Revival-Proud Mary), born in Oakland, California


----------



## injinji (Apr 25, 2020)

1965 Eric Avery, American musician (Jane's Addiction, Deconstruction, Polar Bear), born in Los Angeles, California


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 27, 2020)

1938 Duane Eddy


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 27, 2020)

1943 Gary Wright


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 27, 2020)

Michael "Mike" Finnigan American keyboard player and vocalist


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 27, 2020)

*1949 Jimmy Hall

*









wet willie "no no no"


wet willie "no no no" from their album 'the wetter the better' circa 1970's sum-thang. video by sherry.




www.youtube.com























Shame Shame Shame


Provided to YouTube by Universal Music GroupShame Shame Shame · Wet WillieWet Willie℗ 1971 The Island Def Jam Music GroupReleased on: 1971-01-01Producer: Edd...




www.youtube.com


----------



## injinji (Apr 27, 2020)

1942 James Lee "Jim" Keltner, American drummer, described as "the leading session drummer in America", born in Tulsa, Oklahoma


----------



## injinji (Apr 27, 2020)

1947 Pete Ham, Welsh rock vocalist (Badfinger-Come & Get It), born in Swansea, Wales


----------



## injinji (Apr 27, 2020)

1948 Kate Pierson, American vocalist and guitarist (B-52's-Rock Lobster, Love Shack), born in Weehawken, New Jersey


----------



## injinji (Apr 27, 2020)

1951 Paul "Ace" Frehley, American heavy metal guitarist (Kiss; Frehley's Comet), born in The Bronx, New York


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 27, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1947 Pete Ham, Welsh rock vocalist (Badfinger-Come & Get It), born in Swansea, Wales


Tragic !


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 27, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1951 Paul "Ace" Frehley, American heavy metal guitarist (Kiss; Frehley's Comet), born in The Bronx, New York


Hard thing to do...cover a Stones song and do it better.


----------



## injinji (Apr 28, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Hard thing to do...cover a Stones song and do it better.


I knew you would know a good one to post.


----------



## injinji (Apr 28, 2020)

1924 Blossom Dearie, American jazz singer and pianist, born in East Durnham, New York (d. 2009)


----------



## injinji (Apr 28, 2020)

1946 Glenn Ross Campbell, American steel guitarist (The Misunderstood), born in San Diego, California


----------



## injinji (Apr 28, 2020)

1952 Chuck Leavell, American musician (The Allman Brothers Band, Rolling Stones), born in Birmingham, Alabama


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 28, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1952 Chuck Leavell, American musician (The Allman Brothers Band, Rolling Stones), born in Birmingham, Alabama


It's long, long, long been my opinion that 'Ramblin Man' features two 'worst of all time' honors. One, for the lyrics in the chorus. Makes a Stevie NIcks song almost complicated by comparison. Even worse, the seemingly never ending guitar solo featuring a four note lick repeated over and over. And over and over. Thunder only happens when it rains, trying to make a living and doing the best I can.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 29, 2020)

1943 The Fantastic Johnny C [Johnny Corley]


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 29, 2020)

1956 Jimmy Barnes


----------



## injinji (Apr 29, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> 1943 The Fantastic Johnny C [Johnny Corley]


Looks like Ginger (Ginger is the dog right?) hurt her leg in a choreography accident.


----------



## injinji (Apr 29, 2020)

1899 Duke Ellington, American bandleader, composer and pianist (Take the A Train), born in Washington, District of Columbia (d. 1974)


----------



## injinji (Apr 29, 2020)

1925 Danny Davis [George Nowlan], country musician (Nashville Brass), born in Randolph, Massachusetts (d. 200


----------



## injinji (Apr 29, 2020)

1928 Carl Gardner, rock vocalist (Coasters-Searchin), born in Tyler, Texas


----------



## injinji (Apr 29, 2020)

1933 Willie Nelson, American country singer (On the Road Again), born in Abbott, Texas


----------



## injinji (Apr 29, 2020)

1935 Otis Rush, American blues musician (Right Place, Wrong Time), born in Philadelphia. Mississippi (d. 201


----------



## injinji (Apr 29, 2020)

1936 April Stevens, rock vocalist (Deep Purple), born in Niagara Falls, New York


----------



## injinji (Apr 29, 2020)

1938 Klaus Voormann, German rock bassist (Manfred Mann-Mighty Quinn), born in Berlin, Germany


----------



## injinji (Apr 29, 2020)

1947 Tommy James, singer (cri-im-son & clo-o-ver o-o-ver & o-o-ver)


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 29, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1936 April Stevens, rock vocalist (Deep Purple), born in Niagara Falls, New York


You're kidding, right?


----------



## injinji (Apr 29, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> You're kidding, right?


Woops. No, just not taking (having) the time. Roofers at the river house and me trying to catch up on a month of not being in the garden. I run in at lunch and make a swipe at it. Can't wait til I go back to work so I have more free time.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 30, 2020)

1925 Johnny Horton 
Was Killed In Auto Accident 11/5/1960


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 30, 2020)

1943 Bobby Vee 

This cat made some terrific records.





you're welcome


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 30, 2020)

1948 Wayne Kramer, American guitarist


----------



## injinji (May 1, 2020)

1930 Little Walter [Marion Walter Jacobs], blues singer-songwriter and harmonica player, born in Marksville, Louisiana (d. 196


----------



## injinji (May 1, 2020)

1946 Jerry Weiss, American jazz musician (Blood, Sweat & Tears), born in NYC, New York


----------



## injinji (May 1, 2020)

1946 Nick Fortuna, American rock bassist (The Buckinghams), born in Chicago, Illinois


----------



## injinji (May 1, 2020)

1957 Steve Farris, rock guitarist (Mr Mister)


----------



## injinji (May 1, 2020)

1966 Johnny Colt [Charles Brandt], American rock bassist (Black Crowes), born in Cherry Point, North Carolina


----------



## injinji (May 1, 2020)

1967 Tim McGraw, American country musician and actor, born in Delhi, Louisiana 

1968 D'arcy Wretzky, American musician (The Smashing Pumpkins)


----------



## Amos Otis (May 1, 2020)

1929 Sonny James


----------



## Amos Otis (May 1, 2020)

1939 Judy Collins - Judy Blue Eyes











Collins Stills and Nash


----------



## Amos Otis (May 1, 2020)

1945 Rita Coolidge


----------



## injinji (May 2, 2020)

1929 Link Wray, American rock guitarist, born in Dunn, North Carolina (d. 2005)


----------



## injinji (May 2, 2020)

1933 Bunk Gardner [John Guarnera], American musician (Mothers Of Invention), born in Cleveland, Ohio


----------



## injinji (May 2, 2020)

1936 Engelbert Humperdinck [Arnold George Dorsey], British singer, born in Madras, India


----------



## injinji (May 2, 2020)

1945 Goldy McJohn, Canadian musician (Steppenwolf), born in Toronto, Ontario (d. 2017)


----------



## injinji (May 2, 2020)

1948 Larry Gatlin, American country singer (Gatlin Bros-Broken Lady), born in Seminole, Texas


----------



## injinji (May 2, 2020)

1950 Lou Gramm, American rocker (Foreigner-Want to Know What Love Is), born in Rochester, New York


----------



## Amos Otis (May 2, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1936 Engelbert Humperdinck [Arnold George Dorsey], British singer, born in Madras, India


A perfect example of how a perfectly written, arranged, and performed song transcends genres.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 2, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1945 Goldy McJohn, Canadian musician (Steppenwolf), born in Toronto, Ontario (d. 2017)


Any excuse will do. An all time favorite clip. Goldy on organ.


----------



## injinji (May 3, 2020)

1903 Bing Crosby [Harry Lillis Crosby], American actor and singer (White Christmas, Going My Way), born in Tacoma, Washington (d. 1977)


----------



## injinji (May 3, 2020)

1919 Pete Seeger, American folk singer (The Weavers - Goodnight Irene) and activist, helped create the modern American folk music movement, born in NYC, New York (d. 2014)


----------



## injinji (May 3, 2020)

1933 James Brown, American soul singer (Hot Pants, Living in America) and originator of funk music, born in Barnwell, South Carolina (d. 2006)


----------



## injinji (May 3, 2020)

1934 Frankie Valli [Francesco Stephen Castelluccio], American singer (Four Seasons-Sherry), born in Newark, New Jersey


----------



## injinji (May 3, 2020)

1953 Bruce Hall, American rock bassist (Reo Speedwagon), born in Champaign, Illinois


----------



## Amos Otis (May 3, 2020)

1928 Dave Dudley


----------



## injinji (May 4, 2020)

1923 Edward "Ed" Cassidy, American musician (Spirit), born in Harvey, Illinois (d. 2012)


----------



## injinji (May 4, 2020)

1937 Dick Dale [Richard Anthony Mansour], American guitarist, born in Boston, Massachusetts


----------



## injinji (May 4, 2020)

1945 Georg Wadenius, Swedish rocker (Blood, Sweat & Tears), born in Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## injinji (May 4, 2020)

1949 Zal Cleminson, Scottis guitarist (Alex Harvey Band), born in Glasgow 

Hey, hey, hey. Talk about a bunch of posers. lol


----------



## injinji (May 4, 2020)

1950 Darryl Hunt, English pop bassist (Pogues-Pair of Brown Eyes), born in Christchurch, New Zealand


----------



## injinji (May 4, 2020)

1951 Mick Mars [Robert Alan Deal], guitarist (Mötley Crüe), born in Terre Haute, Indiana (alternative date 4 April 1955)


----------



## injinji (May 4, 2020)

1956 Sharon Jones, American soul singer (Sharon Jones & The Dap-Kings), born in Augusta, Georgia (d. 2016)


----------



## injinji (May 4, 2020)

1972 Mike Dirnt [Michael Ryan Pritchard], American musician (Green Day), born in Berkeley, California
https://www.onthisday.com/people/mike-dirnt


----------



## Amos Otis (May 4, 2020)

1938 Tyrone Davis 

and a fantastic backing group


----------



## Amos Otis (May 4, 2020)

1941 David LaFlamme, American electric violinist and vocalist


----------



## Amos Otis (May 4, 2020)

1942 Ronnie Bond, English drummer (Troggs-Wild Thing)


----------



## Amos Otis (May 4, 2020)

1951 Mick Mars [Robert Alan Deal], guitarist 

IMO, the first :46 of this track is superb. Then....not so much.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 4, 2020)

1959 Randy Travis


----------



## injinji (May 5, 2020)

1901 Blind Willie McTell, American ragtime singer and guitarist, born in Thomson, Georgia (d. 1959)


----------



## injinji (May 5, 2020)

1928 Marshall Grant, American bassist (Johnny Cash's Tennessee Two), born in Bryson City, North Carolina (d. 2011)


----------



## injinji (May 5, 2020)

1942 Tammy Wynette [Virginia Pugh], American country singer (Stand by your Man), born in Itawamba County, Mississippi (d. 199


----------



## injinji (May 5, 2020)

1948 Bill Ward, English heavy metal drummer (Black Sabbath), born in Birmingham, England


----------



## injinji (May 5, 2020)

1988 Adele [Adele Laurie Blue Adkins], English singer (Rolling in the Deep, Someone Like You), born in Tottenham, London


----------



## Amos Otis (May 6, 2020)

1950 Maggie MacNeal, Dutch singer


----------



## Amos Otis (May 6, 2020)

1945 Bob Seger


----------



## Amos Otis (May 6, 2020)

1950 Robbie McIntosh, Scottish drummer


----------



## injinji (May 6, 2020)

1929 Leon Hughes, American singer (The Coasters), born in Dallas, Texas


----------



## injinji (May 6, 2020)

1939 Herbie Cox, American rocker (Cleftones), born in Cincinnati, Ohio


----------



## injinji (May 6, 2020)

1945 Bob Seger, American singer and songwriter (Old Time Rock and Roll, Hollywood Nights), born in Detroit, Michigan


----------



## injinji (May 6, 2020)

1971 Chris Shiflett, Guitarist for Foo Fighters


----------



## Amos Otis (May 6, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1929 Leon Hughes, American singer (The Coasters), born in Dallas, Texas


----------



## injinji (May 7, 2020)

1945 Cornelius Bumpus, American saxophonist and keyboardist (Doobie Brothers, Steely Dan), born in Dallas, Texas (d. 2004)


----------



## injinji (May 7, 2020)

1946 Bill Kreutzmann, American rock drummer (Grateful Dead), born in Palo Alto, California


----------



## injinji (May 7, 2020)

1951 Carlos Alomar, Puerto Rican-American guitarist, composer, and arranger (David Bowie), born in Ponce, Puerto Rico


----------



## injinji (May 7, 2020)

1963 Johnny Lee Middleton, American musician (Savatage & Trans-Siberian Orchestra), born in St. Petersburg, Florida


----------



## Amos Otis (May 7, 2020)

1931 Teresa Brewer, American pop and jazz singer


----------



## Amos Otis (May 7, 2020)

1936 Jimmy Ruffin, American soul singer


----------



## Amos Otis (May 7, 2020)

1939 Johnny Maestro, American rock vocalist


----------



## Amos Otis (May 7, 2020)

1943 Chris White, English rocker (The Zombies)


----------



## Amos Otis (May 7, 2020)

1943 Rick West


----------



## Amos Otis (May 8, 2020)

1911 Robert Johnson


----------



## Amos Otis (May 8, 2020)

1940 Ricky Nelson


----------



## Amos Otis (May 8, 2020)

Cathryn "Toni" Tennille


----------



## Amos Otis (May 8, 2020)

1943 Paul Samwell-Smith,, English bassist


----------



## Amos Otis (May 8, 2020)

1951 Chris Frantz, American rock drummer


----------



## Amos Otis (May 8, 2020)

1951 Philip Bailey falsetto singer


----------



## Amos Otis (May 8, 2020)

1953 Billy Burnette


----------



## Amos Otis (May 8, 2020)

1953 Alex Van Halen


----------



## too larry (May 9, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> 1911 Robert Johnson


That is my favorite RJ tune. Of all the days for me to miss. . . . .


----------



## too larry (May 9, 2020)

1935 Nole "Nokie" Edwards, American surf-rock guitarist (The Ventures) and actor (Deadwood), born in Lahoma, Oklahoma (d. 201


----------



## too larry (May 9, 2020)

1937 Dave Prater, American singer and musician (Sam & Dave), born in Ocilla, Georgia (d. 198


----------



## too larry (May 9, 2020)

1937 Sonny Curtis, American guitarist and singer-songwriter (the Crickets, I fought the Law), born in Meadow, Texas


----------



## too larry (May 9, 2020)

1944 Richard Furay, Ohio, rock vocalist (Buffalo Springfield, Poco) 

Not finding any good RF clips. So. . . . . . .


----------



## too larry (May 9, 2020)

1945 Steve Katz, American rock guitarist and vocalist (Blood, Sweat & Tears), born in NYC, New York


----------



## too larry (May 9, 2020)

1949 Billy Joel, American rock vocalist (Piano Man, Just the Way You Are), born in The Bronx, New York
https://www.onthisday.com/people/billy-joel


----------



## too larry (May 9, 2020)

1950 Tom Petersson, rock bassist (Cheap Trick), born in Rockford, Illinois


----------



## Amos Otis (May 9, 2020)

too larry said:


> 1944 Richard Furay, Ohio, rock vocalist (Buffalo Springfield, Poco)
> 
> Not finding any good RF clips. So. . . . . . .


Here's one of the best:






better sound


----------



## Amos Otis (May 9, 2020)

too larry said:


> 1950 Tom Petersson, rock bassist (Cheap Trick), born in Rockford, Illinois


Petersson took over on bass temporarily for Johnette in Concrete Blonde in a move to make her exclusively the vocalist. It didn't last long, but here's a clip with him - a rare bassist that uses a pick.


----------



## injinji (May 10, 2020)

1909 Maybelle Carter, American country singer (Johnny Cash Show), born in Nickelsville, Virginia (d. 197 

The mother of country music. . . . .


----------



## Amos Otis (May 10, 2020)

1946 Graham Gouldman, English bassist and singer-songwriter (10cc)


----------



## Amos Otis (May 10, 2020)

1946 Graham Gouldman, English bassist and singer-songwriter (10cc)


----------



## Amos Otis (May 10, 2020)

1946 Dave Mason


----------



## Amos Otis (May 10, 2020)

1946 Donovan [Philips Leitch]


----------



## Amos Otis (May 10, 2020)

1947 Jay Ferguson, American musician


----------



## Amos Otis (May 10, 2020)

1951 Ron Banks, US R&B singer


----------



## Amos Otis (May 10, 2020)

1967 Young MC 

Better audio in other clips, but this vid is the best.


----------



## injinji (May 10, 2020)

1935 Henry Fambrough, American singer (Spinners)


----------



## injinji (May 10, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> 1946 Dave Mason


The summer of 1980, between my freshman year at the local community college and the Navy, I saw DM at a small club in Tampa. The stage looked like a Spanish plaza. A good show. Also the last time I've been to Tampa.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 11, 2020)

1941 Eric Burdon


----------



## Amos Otis (May 11, 2020)

1947 Butch Trucks, drummer


----------



## Amos Otis (May 11, 2020)

1966 Christoph Schneider, German drummer


----------



## Amos Otis (May 11, 2020)

1978 Perttu Kivilaakso Finnish Cellist Apocalyptica


----------



## injinji (May 12, 2020)

1943 David Walker, rock keyboardist (Gary Lewis & Playboys-Diamond Ring)


----------



## injinji (May 12, 2020)

1945 Ian McLagan, English rocker (Faces), born in Hounslow, Middlesex, (d. 2014)


----------



## injinji (May 12, 2020)

1948 Steve Winwood, England, musician (A Higher Love, Roll with it)


----------



## injinji (May 12, 2020)

1950 Billy Squier, Mass, heavy metal guitarist (Don't Say No)


----------



## injinji (May 12, 2020)

1950 Jocko Marcellino, rocker (Sha Na Na)


----------



## injinji (May 12, 2020)

1963 - Bob Dylan
Bob Dylan walked out of rehearsals for the US TV Ed Sullivan show after being told he couldn't perform his song 'Talking John Birch Paranoid Blues' due to it mocking the US military and segregation. CBS officials asked Dylan to substitute it for another song, but the singer reportedly said: 'No, this is what I want to do. If I can't play my song, I'd rather not appear on the show'.


----------



## injinji (May 12, 2020)

1965 - Wilson Pickett
Wilson Pickett recored the soul classic 'In the Midnight Hour' with studio musicians Steve Cropper and Al Jackson of the Stax Records house band, including bassist Donald "Duck" Dunn. The song was composed by Pickett and Steve Cropper at the historic Lorraine Motel in Memphis where Martin Luther King, Jr. would later be assassinated in April 1968.


----------



## injinji (May 12, 2020)

1972 - The Rolling Stones
The Rolling Stones released Exile On Main Street, the second album on their own label. The double set featured two hit singles, 'Tumbling Dice' and 'Happy'. In 2003, the album was ranked No. 7 on Rolling Stone magazine's list of the 500 greatest albums of all time, the highest of any Stones album on the list.


----------



## injinji (May 12, 2020)

2008 - Neil Young
Singer-songwriter Neil Young had a spider named after him. US university biologist Jason Bond discovered a new species of trapdoor spider and decided to name it after his favourite musician. Myrmekiaphila neilyoungi was found in Jefferson County, Alabama, in 2007.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 12, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> 1966 Christoph Schneider, German drummer


Man would I love to see a Rammstein show. In the 70s, Blue Oyster used to shoot sparks [fake] while crossing guitars, and shoot lasers off the back of the mirrored guitar. Guitars with flamethrowers is better. @ 3:30


----------



## Amos Otis (May 12, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1948 Steve Winwood, England, musician (A Higher Love, Roll with it)


16 years old, and sang lead on one of the greatest rock tunes of all time.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 12, 2020)

1940 Norman Whitfield, American songwriter and producer for Motown


----------



## Amos Otis (May 12, 2020)

1942 Ian Dury, English rock musician


----------



## Amos Otis (May 12, 2020)

1944 James Purify


----------



## Amos Otis (May 12, 2020)

1958 Eric Singer, American drummer


----------



## injinji (May 13, 2020)

1923 Red [William] Garland, American jazz pianist (Miles Davis Quintet), born in Dallas, Texas (d. 1984)


----------



## injinji (May 13, 2020)

1941 Ritchie Valens, American singer (Donna, La Bamba), born in Pacoima, California (d. 1959)


----------



## injinji (May 13, 2020)

1945 Magic Dick [Richard Salwitz], American harmonicaist and musician (J Geils Band- "Centerfold"), born in New London, Connecticut 

+ rep for his name.


----------



## injinji (May 13, 2020)

1947 Pete "Overend" Watts, English rock bassist (Mott The Hoople-All Young Dudes), born in Birmingham, United Kingdom


----------



## injinji (May 13, 2020)

1950 Stevie Wonder [Stevland Hardaway Morris], American singer-songwriter (You are the Sunshine of My Life), born in Saginaw, Michigan


----------



## injinji (May 13, 2020)

1966 Darius Rucker, American singer (Hootie & the Blowfish), born in Charleston, South Carolina


----------



## Amos Otis (May 13, 2020)

1943 Mary Wells


----------



## Amos Otis (May 13, 2020)

1950 Danny Kirwan 

From teen co-frontman of a major band to two decades of homelessness.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 13, 2020)

1951 Paul Thompson, rock drummer


----------



## injinji (May 14, 2020)

1898 [Arthur] Zutty Singleton, American jazz drummer (Louis Armstrong's Hot Five), born in Bunkie, Louisiana (d. 1975)


----------



## injinji (May 14, 2020)

1936 Bobby Darin [Walden Robert Cassotto], American singer (Mack the Knife), born in The Bronx, New York (d. 1973)


----------



## injinji (May 14, 2020)

1943 Derek "Lek" Leckenby, English rock guitarist (Herman's Hermits), born in Leeds, England (d. 1994)


----------



## injinji (May 14, 2020)

1943 Jack Bruce, Scottish bassist and singer-songwriter (Cream-White Room), born in Bishopbriggs, Scotland


----------



## injinji (May 14, 2020)

1952 David Byrne, Dumbarton Scotland, rock guitarist/singer (Talking Heads-Burning Down the House)


----------



## injinji (May 14, 2020)

953 Tom Cochrane, Canadian rock vocalist/guitarist (Red Rider), born in Toronto, Ontario


----------



## injinji (May 14, 2020)

1962 C. C. DeVille, American rocker (Poison - Talk Dirty to Me), born in Brooklyn, New York


----------



## injinji (May 14, 2020)

1966 Mike Inez, US rock bassist (Alice in Chains-Facelift)


----------



## Amos Otis (May 14, 2020)

1944 Gene Cornish guitarist


----------



## Amos Otis (May 14, 2020)




----------



## injinji (May 15, 2020)

1944 Ian "Tich" Amey, British rock musician (Dave Dee, Dozy, Beaky, Mick & Tich), born in Salisbury Wiltshire


----------



## injinji (May 15, 2020)

1947 Graham Goble, Adelaide, Australia, rock guitarist (Little River Band)


----------



## injinji (May 15, 2020)

1948 Brian Eno, British rock and ambient musician (Roxy Music, David Bowie, U2, Coldplay), born in Woodbridge, Sussex


----------



## Amos Otis (May 15, 2020)

1941 Lainie Kazan


----------



## Amos Otis (May 15, 2020)

1951 Dennis Frederiksen


----------



## Amos Otis (May 15, 2020)

1961 Melle Mel


----------



## too larry (May 16, 2020)

1919 Liberace [Wladziu Valentino], American pianist (Liberace Show, Evil Chandell-Batman), born in West Allis, Wisconsin (d. 1987)


----------



## too larry (May 16, 2020)

1946 Robert Fripp, British guitarist (King Crimson), born in Wimborne Minster, Dorset


----------



## too larry (May 16, 2020)

1946 Roger Earl, English drummer (Foghat), born in London, England


----------



## too larry (May 16, 2020)

1948 Alto Reed [Thomas Cartmell], American saxophonist (Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band), born in Detroit, Michigan


----------



## too larry (May 16, 2020)

1953 Richard Page, rocker (Mr Mister), born in Los Angeles, California


----------



## Amos Otis (May 16, 2020)

too larry said:


> 1946 Robert Fripp, British guitarist (King Crimson), born in Wimborne Minster, Dorset


Featuring former Family bassist/vocalist John Wetton.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 16, 2020)

1950 Jock Bartley 

featuring former Burrito Brothers Rick Roberts and Michael Clarke.

one of THE best tunes.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 16, 2020)

1965 Krist Novoselic, American bassist


----------



## injinji (May 17, 2020)

1942 Taj Mahal [Henry Saint Clair Fredericks, Jr.], American singer-songwriter (Real Thing), born in Harlem, New York


----------



## injinji (May 17, 2020)

1949 Bill Bruford, English drummer (Yes, King Crimson, Genesis), born in Sevenoaks, Kent


----------



## Amos Otis (May 17, 2020)

1953 George Johnson


----------



## Amos Otis (May 17, 2020)

1938 Pervis Jackson, American R&B singer 

terrific arrangement, great tune.


----------



## too larry (May 18, 2020)

1911 Joe Turner, KC, blues singer (Corrine Corrina, Shake Rattle & Roll)


----------



## too larry (May 18, 2020)

1939 Gary S. Paxton [Larry Wayne Stevens], American musician and songwriter (Monster Mash, Alley Oop), born in Coffeyville, Kansas (d. 2016)


----------



## too larry (May 18, 2020)

1944 Albert Hammond, rocker (It Never Rains In Southern California ), born in London


----------



## too larry (May 18, 2020)

1949 Rick Wakeman, English, rock keyboardist (Yes), born in London


----------



## too larry (May 18, 2020)

1949 William Wallace, Canadian musician (The Guess Who), born in Winnipeg, Manitoba


----------



## too larry (May 18, 2020)

1952 George Strait, Pearsall Tx, country singer (All My Exes Live in Texas)


----------



## too larry (May 18, 2020)

1975 Jack Johnson, American musician


----------



## Amos Otis (May 18, 2020)

1912 Perry Como, [Pierino], Canonsburg Pa, singer/TV (Perry Como Show)


----------



## Amos Otis (May 18, 2020)

1942 Rodney Dillard 

Rodney on guitar and last vocal. Maybe the inspiration for Tommy Smothers, if you're old enough to remember him.





Guitar and vocals





Called by Rolling Stone magazine the fathers of country rock.





covering John and Paul


----------



## Amos Otis (May 18, 2020)

1954 Wreckless Eric


----------



## too larry (May 19, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> 1942 Rodney Dillard
> 
> Rodney on guitar and last vocal. Maybe the inspiration for Tommy Smothers, if you're old enough to remember him.
> 
> ...


Who you calling old? I've got 6-7 months left in my 50's. His shtick does look a lot like theirs.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 19, 2020)

1949 Dusty Hill


----------



## Amos Otis (May 19, 2020)

1951 Joey Ramone, [Jeffrey Hyman]


----------



## Amos Otis (May 19, 2020)

1954 Phil Rudd, Australian rock drummer


----------



## Amos Otis (May 19, 2020)

1972 Jenny Berggren


----------



## injinji (May 20, 2020)

1940 Shorty Long [Frederick Earl Long], American soul singer/pianist (Here Comes the Judge), born in Birmingham, Alabama (d. 1969)


----------



## injinji (May 20, 2020)

1944 Joe Cocker, English rock vocalist (With a Little Help from My Friends), born in Sheffield England, (d. 2014)


----------



## injinji (May 20, 2020)

1946 Cher [Cherilyn Sarkisian], American singer and actress (I Got You Babe, Jack Lalane, Mask), born in El Centro, California (a shining light for drag queens everywhere)


----------



## injinji (May 20, 2020)

1954 James Henderson, country singer (Black Oak Arkansas)

After reading A Painted House by John Grisham I got some insight into how these boys might have turned out like they did.


----------



## injinji (May 20, 2020)

1955 Steve George, rock keyboardist (Mr Mister)


----------



## injinji (May 20, 2020)

1958 Jane Wiedlin, Wisc, singer, guitarist (GoGos, Fur, Rush Hour)


----------



## injinji (May 20, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1954 James Henderson, country singer (Black Oak Arkansas)
> 
> After reading A Painted House by John Grisham I got some insight into how these boys might have turned out like they did.


Not James Henderson, but his bandmate. Still quite an insight into life in and around Black Oak Arkansas back in the day.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 20, 2020)

1960 Susan Cowsill 

with Vicky Petersen and band. Tight band.


----------



## injinji (May 21, 2020)

1904 Fats Waller [Thomas Wright], American jazz singer and composer (Ain't Misbehavin', Hot Chocolate), born in NYC, New York (d. 1943)


----------



## injinji (May 21, 2020)

1941 Ronald Isley, singer (Isley Brothers-Twist & Shout), born in Cincinnati, Ohio


----------



## injinji (May 21, 2020)

1943 Hilton Valentine, British rock guitarist (Animals-House of the Rising Sun) born in North Shields, Northumberland, England


----------



## injinji (May 21, 2020)

1954 Marc Ribot, American guitarist (Tom Waits, Elvis Costello, John Zorn), born in Newark, New Jersey


----------



## injinji (May 21, 2020)

1955 Stan Lynch, rock drummer (Tommy Petty & Heartbreakers), born in Gainesville, Florida


----------



## injinji (May 22, 2020)

1942 Calvin Simon, American rock vocalist (Funkadelic-1 Nation Under a Groove), born in Beckley, West Virginia


----------



## injinji (May 22, 2020)

1948 Doug Gray, American musician (The Marshall Tucker Band), born in Spartanburg, South Carolina 

Back in the day I saw these guys every summer in Dothan Al.


----------



## injinji (May 22, 2020)

1950 Bernie Taupin, British singer and lyricist (writes with Elton John), born in Sleaford, Lincolnshire 

Elton wouldn't have the Sir without Bernie.


----------



## injinji (May 22, 2020)

1955 Jimmy Lyon, American guitarist (Eddie Money, The Greg Kihn Band), born in Tampa, Florida


----------



## Amos Otis (May 23, 2020)

1952 James Mankey, guitarist


----------



## Amos Otis (May 23, 2020)

1974 Jewel Kilcher, American singer-songwriter


----------



## Amos Otis (May 24, 2020)

1941 Bob Dylan


----------



## Amos Otis (May 24, 2020)

1947 Albert Bouchard 

drums and vocals




















Albert and brother Joe on co-lead vocals













Plague Of Lies - BRAIN SURGEONS & NYC (hard rock)


Brain Surgeons (2006) Denial Of Death




www.youtube.com













Blue Öyster Cult's Albert Bouchard Explains the Cowbell that Spawned The "More Cowbell" "SNL" Skit


Blue Öyster Cult's Albert Bouchard, who is now a music teacher in New York City, explains the true origin of using a cowbell in the band's hit " "(Don't Fear...




www.youtube.com













Blue Öyster Cult + Albert Bouchard - The Revenge Of Vera Gemini - Forum 29/7/2016 Blue Oyster Cult


At a sold out and rammed Forum, Kentish Town, London, only UK Agents Of Fortune Anniversary show, Friday 29th July 2016. Whole lot of crowd chat and white b...




www.youtube.com


----------



## Amos Otis (May 25, 2020)

1943 John "Poli" Palmer, British rocker (Family), keyboards and vibes


----------



## injinji (May 25, 2020)

1936 Tom T. Hall, American country singer and writer (Harper Valley PTA), born in Olive Hill, Kentucky


----------



## injinji (May 25, 2020)

1943 Jessi Colter [Miriam Johnson], American country singer (I'm Not Lisa), born in Phoenix, Arizona 

Back in the late 70's my uncle faked his death and lived 12 years on the lamb using the name Jessi Colter. He claimed he was hit on the head in a robbery, lost his memory and saw the name Jessi Colter on a tombstone. But he had always been a Waylon fan.


----------



## injinji (May 25, 2020)

1950 Robert "Robby" Steinhardt, American rock violinist and singer (Kansas), born in Lawrence, Kansas


----------



## injinji (May 25, 2020)

@Amos Otis, sorry I've been AWOL so much of late. We had the first real luncheon at the riverhouse today, and I've been burning the candle on both ends getting it whipped into shape.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 25, 2020)

injinji said:


> @Amos Otis, sorry I've been AWOL so much of late. We had the first real luncheon at the riverhouse today, and I've been burning the candle on both ends getting it whipped into shape.


No need to apologize for living life....or for not meeting your post quotas. 

Yesterday was Albert;s birthday ! I just grabbed my guitar and played with the man - and so should you.


----------



## Rckola (May 25, 2020)

Here I am higher than a senator’s socks. Cruising the randomness of the boards and was all like hey ’I like rock’n’roll’ and who do I find here? Amos friggin Otis and he’s also got good taste in music.
It’s also Stevie’s birthday today


----------



## injinji (May 26, 2020)

1883 Mamie Smith, American vaudeville singer, dancer and actress (Crazy Blues), born in Cincinnati, Ohio (d. 1946)


----------



## injinji (May 26, 2020)

1926 Miles Davis, American jazz musician, trumpeter and composer, born in Alton, Illinois (d. 1991)


----------



## injinji (May 26, 2020)

1940 Levon Helm, American drummer and singer (The Band - Up On Cripple Creek), born in Elaine, Arkansas (d. 2012)


----------



## injinji (May 26, 2020)

1942 Ray Ennis, British rock guitarist (Swinging Blue Jeans-You're No Good), born in Huyton, England


----------



## injinji (May 26, 2020)

1944 Verden "Phally" Allen, keyboardist (Mott the Hoople)


----------



## injinji (May 26, 2020)

1945 Garry Peterson, rocker (Guess Who)


----------



## injinji (May 26, 2020)

1948 Stevie [Stephanie] Nicks, American singer songwriter (Fleetwood Mac, Bella Donna), born in Phoenix, Arizona


----------



## injinji (May 26, 2020)

1949 Hank Williams Jr, country singer (Honky Tonk), born in Shreveport, Louisiana


----------



## injinji (May 26, 2020)

1964 Lenny Kravitz, American musician who holds the record for most Grammy Awards for Best Male Rock Vocal Performance (1999-2002), born in Manhattan, New York


----------



## Amos Otis (May 26, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1948 Stevie [Stephanie] Nicks, American singer songwriter (Fleetwood Mac, Bella Donna), born in Phoenix, Arizona





Rckola said:


> Here I am higher than a senator’s socks. Cruising the randomness of the boards and was all like hey ’I like rock’n’roll’ and who do I find here? Amos friggin Otis and he’s also got good taste in music.
> It’s also Stevie’s birthday today


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Rckola (May 26, 2020)

Stevie Nicks Burrito Dreams is the next Brisco strain


----------



## Amos Otis (May 26, 2020)

Rckola said:


> Stevie Nicks Burrito Dreams is the next Brisco strain


----------



## injinji (May 27, 2020)

1935 Ramsey Lewis, Chic, pop jazz artist (Hang on Sloopy)


----------



## injinji (May 27, 2020)

1939 Donald "Don" Williams, American country singer (I Believe in You), born in Floydada Texas (d. 2017)


----------



## injinji (May 27, 2020)

1948 Pete Sears, bassist (Jefferson Starship)


----------



## injinji (May 27, 2020)

1957 Eddie Harsch [Edward Hawrysch], Canadian keyboardist (Bulldog, The Black Crowes), born in Toronto, Ontario (d. 2016)


----------



## injinji (May 27, 2020)

1966 Sean Kinney, US rock drummer (Alice in Chains-We Die Young)


----------



## injinji (May 28, 2020)

1910 T-Bone Walker, American blues guitarist (Funky Town, Well Done), born in Linden, Texas (d. 1975)


----------



## injinji (May 28, 2020)

1917 Papa John Creach, Beaver Falls, Pennsylvania, American blues violinist (Hot Tuna, Jefferson Airplane)


----------



## injinji (May 28, 2020)

1944 Gladys Knight, American singer known as the Empress of Soul (The Pips, Midnight Train to Georgia), born in Atlanta, Georgia


----------



## injinji (May 28, 2020)

1944 Gary Stewart, American country singer (She's Actin' Single), born in Jenkins, Kentucky (d. 2003) (did not realize Gary and Gladys were born the same day)


----------



## injinji (May 28, 2020)

1945 John Fogerty, American rocker (Creedence Clearwater Revival), born in Berkeley, California


----------



## injinji (May 28, 2020)

1961 Roland Gift, UK, rocker (Fine Young Cannibals-She Drives Me Crazy)


----------



## Amos Otis (May 28, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1944 Gladys Knight, American singer known as the Empress of Soul (The Pips, Midnight Train to Georgia), born in Atlanta, Georgia


She had a fine group of Pips.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 28, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1944 Gary Stewart, American country singer (She's Actin' Single), born in Jenkins, Kentucky (d. 2003) (did not realize Gary and Gladys were born the same day)


"prepare for death...and follow me "


----------



## Amos Otis (May 28, 2020)

1968 Kylie Minogue 

magic


----------



## injinji (May 29, 2020)

1923 "The Senator" Eugene Wright, American jazz bassist (The Dave Brubeck Quartet), born in Chicago, Illinois


----------



## injinji (May 29, 2020)

1937 Irmin Schmidt, German keyboardist and rocker (Can), born in Berlin


----------



## injinji (May 29, 2020)

1941 Roy Crewdson, English rocker (Freddie & The Dreamers), born in Manchester


----------



## injinji (May 29, 2020)

1945 Gary Brooker, English rock keyboardist and singer (Procol Harum), born in Hackney, London


----------



## injinji (May 29, 2020)

1953 Rick Henderson, singer (Mason Dixon-Karen Comes Around), born in Beaumont, Texas
1955 Jerry Dengler, Colo Springs, singer (Mason Dixon-Karen Comes Around)


----------



## injinji (May 29, 2020)

1959 Mel Gaynor, rock drummer (Simple Minds-Water Front), born in Glasgow, Scotland


----------



## injinji (May 29, 2020)

1967 Noel Gallagher, English pop musician (Oasis), born in Manchester, England


----------



## injinji (May 29, 2020)

1969 Chan Kinchla, Canadian musician (Blues Traveler)


----------



## injinji (May 29, 2020)

1972 Stanislas Renoult, French singer


----------



## Amos Otis (May 29, 2020)

1953 Danny Elfman


----------



## Amos Otis (May 29, 2020)

Everyone says we've come such a long, long way We're civilized; isn't that nice? We've gotten so smart We know how to blow the whole world apart But when it comes to the simple things (Like living together)...ha! Why'd we have to come all this way? Is anything any easier to understand? Why'd we have to come all this way? Are we any smarter than primitive men? We still fall in love, though we know better Anything at all just to stay together Stop wasting all my time Why'd we come all this way? Why'd we have to come all this way? We could have quit while we were way ahead Why'd we have to end up like this? We could have just stayed home instead The road was long and the journey was hard We never even dreamed that we'd come so far Stop wasting all my time Why'd we come all this way? It didn't have to end up like this


----------



## Amos Otis (May 29, 2020)




----------



## injinji (May 30, 2020)

1909 Benny Goodman, clarinetist and bandleader (King of Swing), born in Chicago, Illinois (d. 1986)


----------



## injinji (May 30, 2020)

1955 Nicky "Topper" Headon, English drummer (Clash-Complete Control)


----------



## injinji (May 30, 2020)

1964 Tom Morello, American guitarist (Audioslave, Rage Against the Machine), born in NYC, New York


----------



## Amos Otis (May 31, 2020)

1940 August "Augie" Meyers


----------



## Amos Otis (May 31, 2020)

1943 Wayne Carson


----------



## Amos Otis (May 31, 2020)

1948 John Bonham


----------



## injinji (May 31, 2020)

1927 Red Holloway [James], Helena, Arkansas, jazz tenor saxophonist, (d. 2012)


----------



## injinji (May 31, 2020)

1938 Peter Yarrow, American singer-songwriter (Peter, Paul & Mary), born in NYC, New York


----------



## injinji (May 31, 2020)

1940 August "Augie" Meyers, American singer-songwriter, producer, and record label owner (Sir Douglas Quintet, Texas Tornados) born in San Antonio, Texas


----------



## injinji (May 31, 2020)

1948 John Bonham, English rock drummer (Led Zeppelin), born in Redditch, England (d. 1980)


----------



## Amos Otis (May 31, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1938 Peter Yarrow, American singer-songwriter (Peter, Paul & Mary), born in NYC, New York


Granted a pardon by JImmy Carter,








Case of Peter Yarrow (of Peter Paul and Mary)


Case of Peter Yarrow Peter Yarrow - Convicted Sex Offender Peter Yarrow pleaded guilty to taking "immoral and improper liberties" wi...




theawarenesscenter.blogspot.com


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 1, 2020)

1921 Nelson Riddle


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Granted a pardon by JImmy Carter,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had forgot all that. Like he said, it was common back in the 70's. BIL #2 was a rock and roller. He was about 30 and treated the teenage groupies like another fringe benefit.


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2020)

1926 Andy Griffith, American actor, comedian, television producer, Southern gospel singer, and writer (Andy Griffith Show, Matlock), born in Mount Airy, North Carolina (d. 2012)


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2020)

1947 Ron Wood, rock guitarist (Faces, Jeff Beck Group, Rolling Stones)


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2020)

1974 Alanis Morissette, Canadian-America vocalist (Jagged Little Pill), born in Ottawa, Ontario


----------



## injinji (Jun 2, 2020)

1857 Edward Elgar, English composer (Coronation Ode, Pomp and Circumstance), born in Lower Broadheath, Worcestershire (d. 1934) 

Now we know who to blame for this.


----------



## injinji (Jun 2, 2020)

1923 Del Simmons [James Joseph Simonian], American saxophonist (Captain Beefheart) (d. 2011)


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 2, 2020)

1954 Michael Steele, bassist


----------



## injinji (Jun 3, 2020)

More from yesterday. (side-tracked again)

1939 Charles Miller, rock flutist/saxophonist (War)


----------



## injinji (Jun 3, 2020)

1941 Charlie Watts, drummer (Rolling Stones), born in London, England


----------



## injinji (Jun 3, 2020)

1951 Dave Flett, Scottish rock guitarist (Manfred Mann's Earth Band, Thin Lizzy), born in Aberdeen, Scotland


----------



## injinji (Jun 3, 2020)

Now for today's b-days. . . 

1906 Josephine Baker, American dancer, Parisian night club owner (Folies-Bergere) born in St. Louis, Missouri (d. 1975)


----------



## injinji (Jun 3, 2020)

1924 Jimmy Rogers, American blues musician (Muddy Waters' Band), born in Ruleville, Mississippi (d. 1997)


----------



## injinji (Jun 3, 2020)

1939 Ian Hunter, English rock musician (Mott the Hoople), born in Oswestry, England


----------



## injinji (Jun 3, 2020)

1942 Curtis Mayfield, American singer-songwriter and soul musician (Freddie's Dead, Superfly), born in Chicago, Illinois (d. 1999)


----------



## injinji (Jun 3, 2020)

1944 Michael Clarke, American rock drummer (Byrds-Turn! Turn! Turn!), born in NYC, New York


----------



## injinji (Jun 3, 2020)

1952 Billy Powell, American musician and keyboardist (Lynyrd Skynyrd-That Smell, Freebird), born in Corpus Christi, Texas (d. 2009)


----------



## injinji (Jun 3, 2020)

1965 Mike Gordon, American musician


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 3, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1944 Michael Clarke, American rock drummer (Byrds-Turn! Turn! Turn!), born in NYC, New York


----------



## injinji (Jun 4, 2020)

1928 Lloyd Lambert, American bassist (Guitar Slim), born in Thilbodaux, Louisiana (d. 1995)


----------



## injinji (Jun 4, 2020)

1937 Freddy Fender, American musician ("Before the Next Teardrop Falls"), born in San Benito, Texas (d. 2006)


----------



## injinji (Jun 4, 2020)

1944 Michelle Phillips, American singer and actress (Mamas & Papas), born in Long Beach, California


----------



## injinji (Jun 4, 2020)

1944 Roger Ball, Scottish saxophonist (Average White Band), born in Broughty Ferry, Scotland


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 4, 2020)

1930 Morgana King 

Mama Corleone


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 4, 2020)

1945 Gordon Waller 

written by Del Shannon





written by Paul McCartney


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 4, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1937 Freddy Fender, American musician ("Before the Next Teardrop Falls"), born in San Benito, Texas (d. 2006)


mucho gusto !


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 4, 2020)

WOW @ 1:50


----------



## injinji (Jun 5, 2020)

1937 Floyd Butler, American soul singer (Friends of Distinction), born in San Diego, California (d. 1990)


----------



## injinji (Jun 5, 2020)

1946 Frederick "Freddie" Stone, American rock guitarist (Sly & The Family Stone), born in Vallejo, California


----------



## injinji (Jun 5, 2020)

1947 Tom Evans, rock bassist/vocalist (Badfinger), born in Liverpool, England


----------



## injinji (Jun 5, 2020)

1956 Kenny G, saxophonist (Duotones)


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 5, 2020)

1948 Gail Davies

Gail Davies established herself as a successful singer and songwriter during the 1970s and 1980s, scoring numerous Top 10 and Top 20 Billboard hits. She was one of country music's most influential artists, becoming the genre's first female record producer. She has been cited as a role model for other female singers, including Suzy Bogguss, Kathy Mattea, Mary Chapin Carpenter, and Pam Tillis.






With Roseanne, Emmylou, Lacy J, and others, who sit quietly.





Sleepless Nights was originally recorded by The Everly Brothers in 1960. It was then re-recorded by Gram Parsons and Emmylou Harris in 1973. Gram later taught it to his friend Ron Davies, who recorded it with his sister, country singer Gail Davies, in 1981 at Woodland Studios in Nashville, Tennessee. This is their version of Sleepless Nights.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 5, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1947 Tom Evans, rock bassist/vocalist (Badfinger), born in Liverpool, England


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 6, 2020)

1951 Dwight Twilley


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 6, 2020)

1936 Levi Stubbs


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 6, 2020)

1939 Gary U.S. Bonds


----------



## injinji (Jun 6, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> 1939 Gary U.S. Bonds


----------



## injinji (Jun 6, 2020)

1942 Howie Kane [Howard Kirshenbaum], American rocker (Jay and the Americans)


----------



## injinji (Jun 6, 2020)

1946 [Anthony Frederick] Tony Levin, American bassist and Chapman Stick player (King Crimson, Peter Gabriel), born in Boston, Massachusetts


----------



## injinji (Jun 7, 2020)

1917 Dean Martin [Dino Paul Crocetti], American singer and actor (Martin and Lewis, The Dean Martin Show), born in Steubenville, Ohio (d. 1995)


----------



## injinji (Jun 7, 2020)

1921 Tal Farlow, American jazz guitarist, born in Greensboro, North Carolina (d. 199


----------



## injinji (Jun 7, 2020)

1932 Tina Brooks, American blues and funk saxophonist (True Blue), born in Fayetteville, North Carolina (d. 1974)


----------



## injinji (Jun 7, 2020)

1940 Tom Jones [Thomas John Woodward], Welsh singer (What's New Pussycat), born in Pontypridd, Wales


----------



## injinji (Jun 7, 2020)

1944 Clarence White, American guitarist (Byrds-Turn! Turn! Turn!), born in Lewiston, Maine (d. 1973)


----------



## injinji (Jun 7, 2020)

1949 Jack Ryland, rock vocalist (Three Dog Night)


----------



## injinji (Jun 7, 2020)

1958 Prince [Rogers Nelson], American singer-songwriter and musician (1999, Purple Rain), born in Minneapolis, Minnesota (d. 2016)


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 7, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1944 Clarence White, American guitarist (Byrds-Turn! Turn! Turn!), born in Lewiston, Maine (d. 1973)


Clarence was in the Byrds phase 2.

McGuinn: "Clarence was amazing. He was the guy Jimi Hendrix came backstage to say hello to. It was like having a loaded machine gun when you had Clarence White out there. The Byrds were incredibly good as a live band with Clarence."


----------



## injinji (Jun 7, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Clarence was in the Byrds phase 2.
> 
> McGuinn: "Clarence was amazing. He was the guy Jimi Hendrix came backstage to say hello to. It was like having a loaded machine gun when you had Clarence White out there. The Byrds were incredibly good as a live band with Clarence."


I can't even use lack of time as an excuse. This tropical mess is keeping me in the house today.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 8, 2020)

1951 Tony Rice 

The real hammer here is Clarence White's old D-28 in the hands of Tony Rice. 






Tony, brother Larry, Herb, and yodelin' Chris Hillman.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 8, 2020)

1944 Boz Scaggs


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 8, 2020)

1942 Chuck Negron


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 8, 2020)

1947 Mick Box, English rock guitarist 






to this day...this blows me away. 4...count 'em....4 Mick Box solo's back to back !


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2020)

1941 Clarence "Fuzzy" Haskins, American pop singer (Funkadelic-Knee Deep), born in Elkins, West Virginia


----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2020)

1944 Boz Scaggs [William Royce], American rocker (Steve Miller Band), born in Dallas, Texas


----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2020)

1951 Tony Rice, American acoustic guitarist


----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2020)

1979 Derek Trucks, American guitarist and founder of Grammy Award-winning The Derek Trucks Band (Tedeschi Truck Band), born in Jacksonville, Florida


----------



## injinji (Jun 9, 2020)

1891 Cole Porter, America composer and lyricist (Anything Goes, Kiss Me Kate), born in Peru, Indiana (d. 1964)


----------



## injinji (Jun 9, 2020)

1915 Les Paul, American jazz, country and blues guitarist, songwriter and inventor (solid-body electric guitar), born in Waukesha, Wisconsin (d. 2009)


----------



## injinji (Jun 9, 2020)

1934 Wild Jimmy Spruill, American blues guitarist, born in Fayetteville, North Carolina (d. 1996)


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 9, 2020)

1934 Jackie Wilson


----------



## injinji (Jun 10, 2020)

1910 Howlin' Wolf [Chester Arthur Burnett], American blues musician (Smokestack Lightnin', Killing Floor), born in White Station, Mississippi (d. 1976)


----------



## injinji (Jun 10, 2020)

1942 Janet Vogel, rocker (Skyliners)


----------



## injinji (Jun 10, 2020)

1961 Kim Deal, American musician (Pixies), (The Breeders)

1961 Kelley Deal, American musician (The Breeders)


----------



## injinji (Jun 10, 2020)

1964 Jimmy Chamberlin, American musician (The Smashing Pumpkins)


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 10, 2020)

1931 João Gilberto, creator of the bossa nova


----------



## injinji (Jun 11, 2020)

1904 Clarence "Pinetop" Smith, American jazz pianist and singer (Boogie Woogie Piano), born in Troy, Alabama (d. 1929)


----------



## injinji (Jun 11, 2020)

1940 Joey Dee, American singer (Hey Let's Twist, 2 Tickets to Paris), born in Passaic, New Jersey


----------



## injinji (Jun 11, 2020)

1947 Glenn Leonard, American R&B singer (Temptations), born in Washington, D.C.


----------



## injinji (Jun 11, 2020)

1949 Frank Beard, American country rock drummer (ZZ Top), born in Frankton, Texas


----------



## injinji (Jun 11, 2020)

1952 Donnie Van Zant, American rock vocalist (.38 Special), born in Jacksonville, Florida


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 11, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1947 Glenn Leonard, American R&B singer (Temptations), born in Washington, D.C.


Leonard wasn't in this original lineup, joining about 8 years later as a replacement for a replacement, long past the heyday of the group.


----------



## injinji (Jun 11, 2020)

1954 Johnny Neel, American musician, singer and songwriter (The Allman Brothers Band, Gov't Mule, Dickey Betts), born in Wilmington, Delaware


----------



## injinji (Jun 11, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Leonard wasn't in this original lineup, joining about 8 years later as a replacement for a replacement, long past the heyday of the group.


And I almost Googled him. . . . . .


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 11, 2020)

injinji said:


> And I almost Googled him. . . . . .


I watched the made for tv movie several times.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 12, 2020)

1941 Roy Harper, English musician

lead vocal


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 12, 2020)

1942 Len Barry


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 12, 2020)

1949 John Wetton, British rock vocalist and bassist

Nearly 50 yrs later, still on my list of best tracks of all time.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 12, 2020)

1951 Brad Delp vocalist


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 12, 2020)

1952 Dale Krantz


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 12, 2020)

1951 Bun E. Carlos [Brad Carlson], American rock drummer


----------



## injinji (Jun 13, 2020)

1905 Aldophus "Doc" Cheatham, American jazz trumpeter, born in Nashville, Tennessee (d. 1997)


----------



## injinji (Jun 13, 2020)

1949 Dennis Locorriere, American rock vocalist and guitarist (Dr Hook), born in Union City, New Jersey


----------



## injinji (Jun 14, 2020)

1909 Burl Ives, American folk singer and actor (Cat on a Hot Tin Roof), born in Hunt City, Illinois (d. 1995)


----------



## injinji (Jun 14, 2020)

1943 [Dewey Lindon] Spooner Oldham, American songwriter and session musician (Muscle Shoals), born in Center Star, Alabama


----------



## injinji (Jun 14, 2020)

1945 Rod Argent, English rock musician (The Zombies, Argent), born in St Albans, Hertfordshire


----------



## injinji (Jun 14, 2020)

1947 Barry Melton, American guitarist (Country Joe and the Fish), born in Brooklyn, New York


----------



## injinji (Jun 14, 2020)

1948 Stephen John Hunter, American guitarist, born in Decatur, Illinois


----------



## injinji (Jun 14, 2020)

1949 Alan White, English rock drummer (Yes, Ramshackled), born in Pelton, County Durham, England


----------



## injinji (Jun 14, 2020)

1961 Boy George [O'Dowd], British singer-songwriter (Culture Club), born in Bexley, Kent, England


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2020)

1923 Erroll Garner, American jazz pianist (Misty), born in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2020)

1934 Ruby Nash Curtis [Garnett], US R&B singer (Ruby and the Romantics), born in Akron, Ohio


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2020)

1937 Waylon Jennings, American country singer and guitarist (Ramblin' Man), born in Littlefield, Texas (d. 2002)


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2020)

1943 [Mervyn] Muff Winwood, English songwriter and bassist (Spencer Davis Group, "Gimme Some Lovin"), born in Erdington, Birmingham


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2020)

1951 Steve Walsh, American singer (Kansas)


----------



## injinji (Jun 17, 2020)

Looks like Tuesday's gone.


----------



## injinji (Jun 17, 2020)

1915 Stringbean [David Akeman], American banjoist and comedian (Hee Haw), born in Annville, Kentucky (d. 1973)


----------



## injinji (Jun 17, 2020)

1943 Barry Manilow [Barry Alan Pincus], American singer/pianist (Mandy, I Write the Songs), born in New York City


----------



## injinji (Jun 17, 2020)

1947 George S. Clinton, American composer and musician, born in Chattanooga, Tennessee


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 18, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1915 Stringbean [David Akeman], American banjoist and comedian (Hee Haw), born in Annville, Kentucky (d. 1973)


The surviving murderer was released from prison back in 2014. At last report, Stringbean and his wife were still dead.


----------



## too larry (Jun 18, 2020)

1942 Paul McCartney, English musician and member of The Beatles and Wings, born in Liverpool, England


----------



## too larry (Jun 18, 2020)

1942 Carl Radle, American bass guitarist (Derek and the Dominoes), born in Tulsa, Oklahoma (d. 1980)


----------



## too larry (Jun 18, 2020)

1960 West Arkeen, American musician, best known for co-writing several Guns N' Roses songs (It's So Easy, The Garden), born in Neuilly-sur-Seine, France (d. 1997) 

1963 Darren "Dizzy" Reed, American musician (Guns n' Roses-Sweet Girl of Mine)


----------



## too larry (Jun 18, 2020)

1976 Blake Shelton, American Country Singer (Doin' What She Likes), born in Ada, Oklahoma


----------



## injinji (Jun 19, 2020)

1914 Lester Raymond Flatt, American bluegrass guitarist (Flatt & Scruggs - Ballad of Jed Clampett; Foggy Mountain Breakdown), born in Duncan's Chapel, Tennessee (d. 1979)


----------



## injinji (Jun 19, 2020)

1950 Ann Wilson, American musician (Heart-What About Love), born in San Diego, California


----------



## injinji (Jun 20, 2020)

1924 Chet Atkins, American guitarist (Me & My Guitar), born in Luttrell, Tennessee (d. 2001)


----------



## injinji (Jun 20, 2020)

1936 Billy Guy, American singer (The Coasters-Young Blood), born in Itasca, Texas (d. 2002)


----------



## injinji (Jun 20, 2020)

1942 Brian Wilson, American singer-songwriter and producer (Beach Boys), born in Inglewood, California


----------



## injinji (Jun 20, 2020)

1949 Lionel Richie, American singer (Commodores, Hello, Penny Lover), born in Tuskegee, Alabama
https://www.onthisday.com/people/lionel-richie


----------



## injinji (Jun 20, 2020)

*Michael Anthony Sobolewski* (born June 20, 1954) is an American musician who is currently the bassist and backing vocalist for the rock supergroups Chickenfoot and the Circle. Anthony was previously the bassist and background vocalist for Van Halen from 1974 to 2006.
Anthony has a signature Schecter Guitar Research bass-guitar series and owns in excess of 150 bass guitars.[_citation needed_] In addition to his musical career with Van Halen and other acts, Anthony markets a line of hot sauces and related products named Mad Anthony.


----------



## injinji (Jun 21, 2020)

1944 Ray Davies, English singer-songwriter and guitarist (The Kinks), born in London


----------



## injinji (Jun 21, 2020)

1951 Nils Lofgren, American guitarist, singer and songwriter (E Street Band), born in Chicago, Illinois


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 21, 2020)

1950 Joey Kramer drums


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 21, 2020)

1947 Joseph "Joey" Molland, British rock guitarist


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 21, 2020)

1932 Lalo [Boris] Schifrin


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 21, 2020)

1961 Kip Winger, rocker


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 21, 2020)

1932 O. C Smith


----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2020)

1936 Kris Kristofferson, American singer and actor (Amerika, Millennium), born in Brownsville, Texas


----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2020)

1939 Bobby Harrison, English rock drummer (Procol Harum-Conquistador)


----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2020)

1943 Ralph Molina, American musician (Crazy Horse, Neil Young's backing band), born in Puerto Rico


----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2020)

1947 Howard Kaylan, American rock and roll musician and writer (The Turtles), born in NYC, New York


----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2020)

1948 Todd Rundgren, singer and guitarist (Hello it's Me), born in Upper Darby, Pennsylvania


----------



## injinji (Jun 23, 2020)

1910 Milt Hinton, American jazz bassist (Cab Calloway) and session musician, born in Vicksburg, Mississippi (d. 2000)


----------



## injinji (Jun 23, 2020)

1929 June Carter Cash, American country singer (Johnny Cash Show), born in Maces Spring, Virginia (d. 2003)


----------



## injinji (Jun 23, 2020)

1941 Robert Hunter, American lyricist and singer-songwriter (Grateful Dead), born in Arroyo Grande, California (d. 2019) 

*Robert C. Christie Hunter* (born *Robert Burns*, June 23, 1941 – September 23, 2019) was an American lyricist, singer-songwriter, translator, and poet, best known for his work with the Grateful Dead.[1][2] Born near San Luis Obispo, California, Hunter spent some time in his childhood in foster homes, as a result of his father's abandoning his family, and took refuge in reading and writing. He attended the University of Connecticut for a year before returning to Palo Alto, where he became friends with Jerry Garcia. Garcia and Hunter began a collaboration that lasted through the remainder of Garcia's life.
Garcia and others formed the Grateful Dead in 1965, and some time later began working with lyrics that Hunter had written. Garcia invited him to join the band as a lyricist, and Hunter contributed substantially to many of their albums, beginning with _Aoxomoxoa_ in 1969. Over the years Hunter wrote lyrics to a number of the band's signature pieces, including "Dark Star", "Ripple", "Truckin'", "China Cat Sunflower", and "Terrapin Station". Hunter was inducted into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame with the Grateful Dead in 1994, and is the only non-performer to be inducted as a member of a band.[3] Upon his death, _Rolling Stone_ described him as "one of rock's most ambitious and dazzling lyricists".[1]


----------



## injinji (Jun 23, 2020)

1945 Paul Goddard, Georgia, rock bassist (Atlanta Rhythm Section) 

These guys came through Dothan Al every summer. I saw them a ton.


----------



## injinji (Jun 23, 2020)

1964 Joey Allen, Ft Wayne Indiana, rock guitarist (Warrant-Cherry Pie)


----------



## injinji (Jun 23, 2020)

1965 Paul Arthurs, British guitarist (Oasis)


----------



## injinji (Jun 23, 2020)

1984 [Amie Ann] Duffy, Welsh Singer (Mercy), born in Gwynedd, Wales


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 23, 2020)

1955 Glenn Danzig, American musician


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 24, 2020)

1944 Jeff Beck


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 24, 2020)

1967 Richard Kruspe-Bernstein


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 24, 2020)

*1944 Charlie Whitney, English rock guitarist 





*


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 25, 2020)

1935 Eddie Floyd


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 25, 2020)

1939 Harold Melvin


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 25, 2020)

*1945 Carly Simon 





*
an all time favorite





*








*


----------



## too larry (Jun 25, 2020)

1925 Clifton Chenier, American blues singer (Bayou Blues), born in Opelousas, Louisiana (d. 197


----------



## too larry (Jun 25, 2020)

1945 Carly Simon, American singer (Anticipation, You're So Vain), born in NYC, New York


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 25, 2020)

1946 Allen Lanier, American rock keyboardist, guitarist 



His only lead vocal.


----------



## too larry (Jun 25, 2020)

1952 Brian MacLeod, Canadian rock guitarist, keyboardist and vocalist (Chilliwack), born in Halifax, Nova Scotia, Canada (d. 1992)


----------



## too larry (Jun 25, 2020)

1964 John McCrea, American singer and musician (Cake), born in Sacramento, California


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 25, 2020)

too larry said:


> 1952 Brian MacLeod, Canadian rock guitarist, keyboardist and vocalist (Chilliwack), born in Halifax, Nova Scotia, Canada (d. 1992)


----------



## injinji (Jun 26, 2020)

1893 Big Bill Broonzy, American blues singer and guitarist (Blues by Broonzy), born in Scott, Mississippi (d. 195


----------



## injinji (Jun 26, 2020)

1942 Larry "The Mole" Taylor, rocker (Canned Heat-On the Road Again), born in Brooklyn, New York 

Was just listening to these guys last night.


----------



## injinji (Jun 26, 2020)

1955 Mick Jones, English rock vocalist and guitarist (The Clash-Havana 3 AM), born in London, England


----------



## injinji (Jun 26, 2020)

1957 Patty Smyth, American rock vocalist (Scandal-Warrior), born in NYC, New York


----------



## injinji (Jun 26, 2020)

1960 Zachary Breaux, American jazz guitarist, born in Port Arthur, Texas (d. 1997)


----------



## injinji (Jun 26, 2020)

1969 Colin Greenwood, English musician (Radiohead), born in Oxford, England


----------



## injinji (Jun 26, 2020)

1973 Gretchen Wilson, American country music singer (Redneck Woman), born in Pocahontas, Illinois


----------



## injinji (Jun 27, 2020)

1925 Doc Pomus [Jerome Solon Felder], American blues singer and songwriter (Save the Last Dance for Me), born in Brooklyn, New York (d. 1991)


----------



## injinji (Jun 27, 2020)

1942 Bruce Johnston [Benjamin Baldwin], American singer, songwriter, and record producer (The Beach Boys, I Write the Songs), born in Peoria, Illinois


----------



## injinji (Jun 28, 2020)

1902 Richard Rodgers, American composer (Rodgers & Hammerstein), born in NYC, New York (d. 1979)


----------



## injinji (Jun 28, 2020)

1915 David "Honeyboy" Edwards, American delta blues guitarist, born in Shaw, Mississippi (d. 2011)


----------



## injinji (Jun 28, 2020)

1945 Dave Knights, British rock bassist (Procol Harum-Conquistador), born in London, England


----------



## injinji (Jun 28, 2020)

1977 Mark Stoermer, American bass player (The Killers), born in Houston, Texas


----------



## injinji (Jun 28, 2020)

I'm pretty sure this happened on this day in 1970, not 1969. . . .

1969 - John Mayall
Fleetwood Mac, Led Zeppelin, The Nice, John Mayall's Bluesbreakers, Ten Years After, Taste, The Liverpool Scene and Chicken Shack all appeared at The Bath Festival of Blues in England, with DJ John Peel. Tickets cost 18/6. The festival proved very popular, selling out all 30,000 tickets in the first week, surprising both the townsfolk and the promoters. The only major problem occurred when the Nice's use of bagpipers caused the stage to collapse.


----------



## too larry (Jun 29, 2020)

1910 Frank Loesser, American songwriter and composer (Guys And Dolls, Baby It's Cold Outside), born in NYC, New York (d. 1969)


----------



## too larry (Jun 29, 2020)

1943 Little Eva [Eva Boyd], American pop singer (Locomotion), born in Belhaven, North Carolina (d. 2003)


----------



## too larry (Jun 29, 2020)

1948 Bill Kirchen, American singer and guitarist (Commander Cody & His Lost Planet Airmen), born in Bridgeport, Connecticut


----------



## too larry (Jun 29, 2020)

1948 Ian Paice, British hard rock drummer (White Snake, Deep Purple), born in Nottingham, England


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 30, 2020)

1944 Glenn Shorrock, Australian rock vocalist 

a guilty pleasure


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 30, 2020)

1930 June Valli


----------



## injinji (Jul 1, 2020)

1915 Willie Dixon, American blues musician ("Hoochie Coochie Man"), born in Vicksburg, Mississippi (d. 1992)


----------



## injinji (Jul 1, 2020)

1939 Delaney Bramlett, American rocker (Shindogs, Delaney & Bonnie), born in Pontotoc, Mississippi (d. 200


----------



## injinji (Jul 1, 2020)

1945 Deborah Harry, American singer (Blondie-Heart of Glass), born in Miami, Florida


----------



## injinji (Jul 1, 2020)

1951 Fred Schneider, American vocalist and guitarist (B-52's-Rock Lobster), born in Newark, New Jersey 

How do you get from Newark to Athens?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 1, 2020)

1946 June Montiero


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 1, 2020)

1963 Roddy Bottum, American rock keyboardist


----------



## injinji (Jul 2, 2020)

1949 Roy Bittan, American piano player (E Street Band), born in Belle Harbor, Queens, New York City


----------



## injinji (Jul 2, 2020)

1957 Mick Anker, British rocker and bass guitarist (Blow Monkeys-Wicked Ways)


----------



## injinji (Jul 3, 2020)

1878 George M. Cohan, American father of musical comedy (Phantom President, Give My Regards to Broadway), born in Providence, Rhode Island (d. 1942)


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 3, 2020)

1940 Fontella Bass


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 3, 2020)

1952 Andy Fraser, English rock bassist


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 3, 2020)

1959 Stephen Pearcy, American heavy metal vocalist


----------



## injinji (Jul 4, 2020)

1826 Stephen Foster, American composer (Oh! Susanna, Swanee River), born in Lawrenceville, Pennsylvania (d. 1864)


----------



## injinji (Jul 4, 2020)

1938 Bill Withers, American singer-songwriter and rhythm & blues musician (Ain't No Sunshine, Lean on Me), born in Slab Fork, West Virginia (d. 2020)


----------



## injinji (Jul 4, 2020)

1940 Dave Rowberry, English rocker (The Animals-House of the Rising Sun), born in Nottingham, England (d. 2003)


----------



## injinji (Jul 4, 2020)

1943 Alan Wilson, American rock guitarist and vocalist (Canned Heat), born in Arlington, Massachusetts (d. 1970)


----------



## injinji (Jul 4, 2020)

1948 Jeremy Spencer, British rock guitarist (Fleetwood Mac-Oh Well), born in Hartlepool, County Durham, England


----------



## injinji (Jul 4, 2020)

Hope everyone has a happy 4th.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 4, 2020)

1958 Kirk Pengilly


----------



## injinji (Jul 5, 2020)

1943 Robbie Robertson [Jamie], Canadian-American singer-songwriter and rock guitarist (The Band), born in Toronto, Ontario


----------



## injinji (Jul 5, 2020)

1950 Huey Lewis [Hugh Anthony Cregg III], American musician (Huey Lewis and the News), born in NYC, New York


----------



## injinji (Jul 5, 2020)

1950 Michael Monarch, American rock guitarist (Steppenwolf), born in Los Angeles, California


----------



## injinji (Jul 5, 2020)

1954 Jimmy Crespo, American guitarist (Aerosmith), born in Brooklyn, New York


----------



## injinji (Jul 5, 2020)

1959 Marc Cohn, American folk rock singer (Walking in Memphis), born in Cleveland, Ohio


----------



## injinji (Jul 6, 2020)

1911 Laverne Andrews, American singer (Andrews Sisters), born in Mound, Minnesota (d. 1967)


----------



## injinji (Jul 6, 2020)

1925 Bill Haley, American rock vocalist known as the father of Rock 'n' Roll (Rock Around the Clock), born in Highland Park, Michigan (d. 1981)


----------



## injinji (Jul 6, 2020)

1937 Gene Chandler [Eugene Dixon], American rocker (Duke of Earl), born in Chicago, Illinois


----------



## injinji (Jul 6, 2020)

1939 Jet Harris [Terence Harris], English rock bassist (Drifters), born in London, England (d. 2011)


----------



## injinji (Jul 6, 2020)

1949 Michael Shrieve, American drummer, percussionist, and composer (Santana), born in San Francisco, California


----------



## injinji (Jul 6, 2020)

1953 Nanci Griffith, American singer and songwriter (Poet in My Window), born in Seguin, Texas


----------



## injinji (Jul 6, 2020)

1956 John Jorgenson, American singer (Desert Rose Band-Love Reunited), born in Madison, Wisconsin


----------



## injinji (Jul 7, 2020)

1916 Lloyd "Tiny" Grimes, American jazz and R&B guitarist (Art Tatum), born in Newport News, Virginia (d. 1989)


----------



## injinji (Jul 7, 2020)

1917 Woodrow Wilson "Red" Sovine, American country music singer, born in Charleston, West Virginia (d. 1980)


----------



## injinji (Jul 7, 2020)

1940 Ringo Starr [Richard Starkey], English drummer and member of The Beatles, born in Liverpool, England


----------



## injinji (Jul 7, 2020)

1941 James "Jim" Rodford, English rock vocalist and bassist (The Kinks, Argent, Zombies), born in St Albans, Hertfordshire (d. 201


----------



## injinji (Jul 7, 2020)

1944 Warren Entner, rock vocalist/guitarist (Grass Roots), born in Boston, Massachusetts


----------



## injinji (Jul 7, 2020)

1948 Larry "Rhino" Reinhardt, rock guitarist (Iron Butterfly) (d. 2012)


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 7, 2020)

An epic performance = why YouTube is awesome.

@ 12:08 - shot of the greatest drummer drumming. Wouldn't have minded [much] if he'd been on camera for all of it.
Bobby Caldwell aka Captain Beyond.


----------



## injinji (Jul 8, 2020)

1924 Johnnie Johnson, American blues and jazz piano player (Chuck Berry's band), born in Fairmount, West Virginia (d. 2005)


----------



## injinji (Jul 8, 2020)

1944 Jaimoe "Johnny" Johanson, American rock drummer (The Allman Brothers Band), born in Ocean Springs, Mississippi


----------



## injinji (Jul 8, 2020)

1951 Greg T Walker, rock bassist (Blackfoot)


----------



## injinji (Jul 8, 2020)

1970 Beck [Bek David Campbell], American singer (Morning Phase), born in Los Angeles


----------



## injinji (Jul 9, 2020)

1929 Jesse McReynolds, American singer and mandolinist (Grand Ole Opry), born in Coeburn, Virginia 

I was not expecting this.


----------



## injinji (Jul 9, 2020)

1947 Mitch Mitchell, English drummer (Jimi Hendrix Experience), born in Ealing, Middlesex (d. 200


----------



## injinji (Jul 9, 2020)

1954 Debbie Sledge, American vocalist (Sister Sledge-We are Family), born in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania


----------



## injinji (Jul 9, 2020)

1964 Courtney Love, American muscian (Hole) and actress (People vs Larry Flynt), born in San Francisco, California


----------



## injinji (Jul 9, 2020)

1975 Jack White [Gillis], American musician (The White Stripes; Racontuers), born in Detroit, Michigan


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 9, 2020)

1927 Ed Ames


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 9, 2020)

*1946 Bon Scott 




















*


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 10, 2020)

1882 Ima Hogg, 
American society leader, Texas art patron and founder of Houston Symphony, born in Mineola, Texas (d. 1975)


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 10, 2020)

1942 Ronnie James Dio


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 10, 2020)

1947 Arlo Guthrie


----------



## injinji (Jul 11, 2020)

1947 Jeff Hanna, country singer (Nitty Gritty Dirt Band), born in Detroit, Michigan


----------



## injinji (Jul 12, 2020)

1943 Christine McVie, English rock vocalist (Fleetwood Mac-Got A Hold on Me), born in Bouth, England


----------



## injinji (Jul 12, 2020)

1948 Walter Egan, American rock vocalist (Not Shy, Fundamental Roll), born in NYC, New York


----------



## injinji (Jul 12, 2020)

1950 Eric Carr [Paul Charles Caravello], American rock drummer (Kiss), born in Brooklyn, New York (d. 1991)


----------



## injinji (Jul 12, 2020)

1952 Liz Mitchell, Jamaican-British rock vocalist (Boney M), born in Clarendon, Jamaica


----------



## injinji (Jul 12, 2020)

1952 Philip Taylor Kramer, American bass guitar player (Iron Butterfly), born in Youngstown, Ohio (d. 1995)


----------



## injinji (Jul 12, 2020)

1965 Robin Wilson, American rocker (Gin Blossoms), born in Detroit, Michigan


----------



## injinji (Jul 12, 2020)

1978 Mélanie De Biasio, Belgian jazz singer (A Stomach Is Burning), born in Charleroi, Belgium


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 12, 2020)

1967 John Petrucci, American guitar player (Dream Theater)


----------



## injinji (Jul 13, 2020)

1942 Roger [Jim] McGuinn, American musician (the Byrds), born in Chicago, Illinois


----------



## injinji (Jul 13, 2020)

1962 Rhonda Vincent, American bluegrass singer, born in Kirksville, Missouri


----------



## injinji (Jul 14, 2020)

1912 [Woodrow Wilson] Woody Guthrie, American folk singer (This Land Is Your Land), born in Okemah, Oklahoma (d. 1967)


----------



## injinji (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 14, 2020)

injinji said:


>


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 14, 2020)

1933 Del Reeves


----------



## injinji (Jul 15, 2020)

1923 [Joseph Rudolph] Philly Joe Jones, American jazz drummer (Miles Davis Quintet), born in Philadelphia (d. 1985)


----------



## injinji (Jul 15, 2020)

1945 Peter Lewis, rock guitarist/vocalist (Moby Grape), born in Los Angeles, California


----------



## injinji (Jul 15, 2020)

1946 Linda Ronstadt, American rock/country/pop/Latin/opera singer (Different Drum; What's New?) and actress (Pirates of Penzance), born in Tucson, Arizona


----------



## injinji (Jul 15, 2020)

1947 Peter Banks [Brockbanks], British rock guitarist and singer-songwriter described as "the architect of progressive music" (Yes, the Syn, Flash), born in Chipping Barnet, London (d. 2013)


----------



## injinji (Jul 15, 2020)

1947 [Roger Kynard] Roky Erickson, American musician (The 13th Floor Elevators), born in Dallas, Texas (d. 2019)


----------



## injinji (Jul 15, 2020)

1952 Larken Collins, rocker (Rossington-Collins Band)


----------



## injinji (Jul 15, 2020)

1952 Johnny Thunders [Genzale], American punk rock guitarist (New York Dolls), born in Queens, New York (d. 1991)


----------



## injinji (Jul 15, 2020)

1956 Joe Satriani, American rock guitarist, born in Westbury, New York


----------



## injinji (Jul 15, 2020)

1970 Chi Cheng, American musician (Deftones), (d. 2013)


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 15, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1945 Peter Lewis, rock guitarist/vocalist (Moby Grape), born in Los Angeles, California


"As described by Jeff Tamarkin, "The Grape's saga is one of squandered potential, absurdly misguided decisions, bad luck, blunders and excruciating heartbreak, all set to the tune of some of the greatest rock and roll ever to emerge from San Francisco. Moby Grape could have had it all, but they ended up with nothing, and less."[8] "


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 15, 2020)

*1949 Trevor Horn, British rock musician/producer (Buggles-"Video Killed The Radio star";Yes-Drama; Frankie Goes To Hollywood), born in Durham, England *

_Described by Chris Squire of Yes as the greatest producer ever to come out of England._
Highly recommended....all tunes from this concert. Lol Creme of 10 cc lurks on bass and guitar.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jul 16, 2020)

1940 Tony Jackson, English bass player (The Searchers), born in Dingle, Liverpool, Lancashire (d. 2003)


----------



## injinji (Jul 16, 2020)

1942 Desmond Dekker, Jamaican reggae pioneer (Aces-Israelites), born in Saint Andrew Parish, Jamaica (d. 2006)


----------



## injinji (Jul 16, 2020)

1944 Thomas Boggs, American rock drummer (Box Tops), born in Wynne, Arkansas (d. 200


----------



## injinji (Jul 16, 2020)

1952 Stewart Copeland, American drummer (The Police-Roxanne), born in Alexandria, Virginia


----------



## injinji (Jul 17, 2020)

1928 Vince Guaraldi, American jazz pianist and composer (Peanuts TV specials), born in San Francisco (d. 1976)


----------



## injinji (Jul 17, 2020)

1939 Spencer Davis [Davies], English guitarist (Spencer Davis Group), born in Swansea, Wales


----------



## injinji (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jul 17, 2020)

1948 Ron Asheton, American guitarist and songwriter (The Stooges), born in Washington, D.C. (d. 2009).


----------



## injinji (Jul 17, 2020)

1949 Mike Vale, American rock bassist (Tommy James & The Shondells)


----------



## injinji (Jul 17, 2020)

1949 Geezer Butler, English rock bassist (Black Sabbath), born in Birmingham, England


----------



## injinji (Jul 17, 2020)

1952 Nicolette Larson, American rock vocalist (Twins, Lotta Love), born in Kansas City, Missouri (d. 1997)


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 17, 2020)

1950 Phoebe Snow

David w/ consecutive solos on mandolin, electric slide, and acoustic guitar.


----------



## topcat (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jul 18, 2020)

1929 "Screamin' Jay" Hawkins, R&B musician (I Put a Spell on You), born in Cleveland, Ohio (d. 2000)


----------



## injinji (Jul 18, 2020)

1931 "Papa" Dee Allen, American percussionist (War-World is a Ghetto), born in Wilmington, Delaware (d. 198


----------



## injinji (Jul 18, 2020)

1938 Ian Stewart, Scottish keyboardist, road manager, and co-founder of the Rolling Stones, born in Pittenweem, Fife, Scotland (d. 1985) 

From wiki wiki:

During this period, Stewart had a job at Imperial Chemical Industries. None of the other band members had a telephone; Stewart said, "[My] desk at ICI was the headquarters of the Stones organisation. My number was advertised in _Jazz News_ and I handled the Stones' bookings at work." He also bought a van to transport the group and their equipment to their gigs.[7]
In early May 1963, the band's manager, Andrew Loog Oldham, said Stewart should no longer be onstage, that six members were too many for a popular group and that the older, burly, and square-jawed Stewart did not fit the image.[8] He said Stewart could stay as road manager and play piano on recordings. Stewart accepted this demotion. Richards said: "[Stu] might have realised that in the way it was going to have to be marketed, he would be out of sync, but that he could still be a vital part. I'd probably have said, 'Well, fuck you', but he said 'OK, I'll just drive you around.' That takes a big heart, but Stu had one of the largest hearts around."[9]
Stewart loaded gear into his van, drove the group to gigs, replaced guitar strings and set up Watts' drums the way he himself would play them. "I never ever swore at him," Watts says, with rueful amazement.[10] He also played piano and occasionally organ on most of the band's albums in the first decades, as well as providing criticism. Shortly after Stewart's death Mick Jagger said: "He really helped this band swing, on numbers like 'Honky Tonk Women' and loads of others. Stu was the one guy we tried to please. We wanted his approval when we were writing or rehearsing a song. We'd want him to like it."[11]
Stewart contributed piano, organ, electric piano and/or percussion to all Rolling Stones albums released between 1964 and 1986, except for _Their Satanic Majesties Request_, _Beggars Banquet_, and _Some Girls_. Stewart was not the only keyboard player who worked extensively with the band: Jack Nitzsche, Nicky Hopkins, Billy Preston, and Ian McLagan all supplemented his work. Stewart played piano on numbers of his choosing throughout tours in 1969, 1972, 1975–76, 1978 and 1981–82.[6] Stewart favoured blues and country rockers, and remained dedicated to boogie-woogie and early rhythm & blues. He refused to play in minor keys, saying: "When I'm on stage with the Stones and a minor chord comes along, I lift my hands in protest."[12] In 1976, Stewart stated, "You can squawk about money, but the money the Stones have made hasn't done them much good. It's really gotten them into some trouble. They can't even live in their own country now," referring to band members' tax exile status to minimize tax obligations on their high incomes and royalty payments.[13]


----------



## injinji (Jul 18, 2020)

1939 Dion DiMucci, American rocker (Dion & Belmonts-Teenager in Love), born in The Bronx, New York


----------



## injinji (Jul 18, 2020)

1941 Martha Reeves, American singer (Martha Reeves & Vandellas - "Dancing in the Street"), born in Eufaula, Alabama


----------



## injinji (Jul 18, 2020)

1948 Cesar Zuiderwijk, Dutch rock drummer (Golden Earring - "Radar Love"), born in The Hague, Netherlands


----------



## injinji (Jul 18, 2020)

1962 Jack Irons, American drummer (Red Hot Chilli Peppers), born in Los Angeles, California


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 18, 2020)

1939 Brian Auger, English fusion keyboardist

The kickass band most everyone missed. "Tell the truth !"








Savannah Grace Auger - Vocals Karma Auger - Drums, recording, production Derek Frank - Bass, and I believe Savannah's (ex?) boyfriend, now touring with Shania Twain. Jimmy Hendrix performed his first gig in London with Brian Auger's band...This guy (Brian) is the real deal - playing with more great musicians (aka: international stars)Brian is world renowned and world respected. At the age of 76 he can do with a few fingers what most keyboard players dream of being able to do in their lifetimes...a true legend.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 18, 2020)

1941 Lonnie Mack, American rocker 






Guitar royalty


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 18, 2020)

1954 Ricky Skaggs


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 18, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1948 Cesar Zuiderwijk, Dutch rock drummer (Golden Earring - "Radar Love"), born in The Hague, Netherlands


From start to finish, as good a live show as I've seen - The Naked Truth. Terrific sound recording.


----------



## injinji (Jul 19, 2020)

1932 Buster Benton, American blues singer and guitarist, born in Texarkana, Arkansas (d. 1996)


----------



## injinji (Jul 19, 2020)

1944 Commander Cody [George Frayne], American singer and pianist (Commander Cody & Lost Planet Airmen), born in Boise, Idaho


----------



## injinji (Jul 19, 2020)

1947 Bernie Leadon, American guitarist and vocalist (Eagles-Take it Easy), born in Minneapolis, Minnesota


----------



## injinji (Jul 19, 2020)

1948 Keith Godchaux, American pianist (Grateful Dead), born in Seattle, Washington (d. 1979)


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 19, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1947 Bernie Leadon, American guitarist and vocalist (Eagles-Take it Easy), born in Minneapolis, Minnesota


Looks like the full version of this has been pulled, but this is half. Bernie and Chris had burned a fatty before their spot...Bernie blowing the lyrics.






Maybe the best cut of their finest LP.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 19, 2020)

*1946 Alan Gorrie, Scottish rock bassist and singer *

It's a groovy day when somebody in this band has a birthday.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 19, 2020)

1952 Allen Collins [Larkin Allen Collins Jr.], American rock guitarist


----------



## too larry (Jul 20, 2020)

1945 John Lodge, English bassist, vocalist, and songwriter (The Moody Blues), born in Birmingham, England


----------



## too larry (Jul 20, 2020)

1947 Carlos Santana, Mexican rock guitarist (Santana-Black Magic Woman), born in Autlán de Navarro


----------



## too larry (Jul 20, 2020)

1964 Chris Cornell, American musician (Soundgarden; Audioslave), born in Seattle, Washington (d. 2017)


----------



## too larry (Jul 20, 2020)

1965 Stone Gossard, American guitarist (Pearl Jam), born in Seattle, Washington


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 20, 2020)

too larry said:


> 1945 John Lodge, English bassist, vocalist, and songwriter (The Moody Blues), born in Birmingham, England


As far as vocalists go, Lodge was a fine bass player.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 20, 2020)

1943 Dennis Yost


----------



## injinji (Jul 21, 2020)

1931 Plas Johnson, American jazz musician (The Pink Panther Theme), born in Donaldsonville, Louisiana


----------



## injinji (Jul 21, 2020)

1948 Cat Stevens [Steven Demetre Georgiou; Yusaf Islam], rock vocalist (Peace Train), born in London, England 

We are damn lucky he didn't decide to become a cult leader. He had the looks for it.


----------



## injinji (Jul 21, 2020)

1955 Howie Epstein, American bassist (The Heartbreakers), born in Milwaukee, Wisconsin (d. 2003)


----------



## injinji (Jul 21, 2020)

1961 Jim Martin, rock guitarist (Faith No More-Real Thing), born in Oakland, California


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 21, 2020)

1955 Taco Ockerse 


Jeremy Kennedy6 months ago
He looks more like Tim Curry than Tim Curry does.



1.6K

REPLY


----------



## injinji (Jul 22, 2020)

1941 George Clinton, rocker (Parliament-Funkadelic), born in Kannapolis, North Carolina


----------



## injinji (Jul 22, 2020)

1944 Estelle Bennett, vocalist (Ronettes - Be My Baby), born in NYC, New York (d. 2009)


----------



## injinji (Jul 22, 2020)

1944 Rick Davies, rock vocalist/keyboardist (Supertramp), born in London, England


----------



## injinji (Jul 22, 2020)

1947 Don Henley, American rock drummer/vocalist (Eagles - "Desparado"; "Boys Of Summer"), born in Linden, Texas


----------



## injinji (Jul 22, 2020)

1953 Jimmy Bruno, American jazz guitarist, born in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania


----------



## injinji (Jul 23, 2020)

1943 Tony Joe White, American rocker (Polk Salad Annie), born in Oak Grove, Louisiana (d. 201


----------



## injinji (Jul 23, 2020)

1946 Keith Ferguson, American blues musician (Fabulous Thunderbirds), born in Houston, Texas (d. 1997)


----------



## injinji (Jul 23, 2020)

1950 Blair Thornton, Canadian rock guitarist (Bachman-Turner-Overdrive), born in Vancouver, British Columbia


----------



## injinji (Jul 23, 2020)

1965 Slash [Saul Hudson], English-American rock guitarist & songwriter (Guns N' Roses-Sweet Child o' Mine), born in London, England


----------



## injinji (Jul 23, 2020)

1971 Alison Krauss, American bluegrass musician (Raising Sand), born in Decatur, Illinois


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 23, 2020)

1944 Dino Danelli, American rock drummer 

great clip that features the powerhouse that is Dino Danelli


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 23, 2020)

1950 Ian Thomas, Canadian singer-songwriter 

and Dave's brother


----------



## injinji (Jul 24, 2020)

1942 Heinz [Burt], British rock bassist (The Tornados - "Telstar"), born in Detmold, The Free State of Lippe (now Germany) (d. 2000)


----------



## injinji (Jul 24, 2020)

1944 Jim Armstrong, Irish rock guitarist (Them), born in Belfast, Northern Ireland


----------



## injinji (Jul 24, 2020)

1957 Robbie Grey, English rocker (Modern English)


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 25, 2020)

1943 Jim McCarty, English rock drummer


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 25, 2020)

1948 Steve Goodman


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 25, 2020)

1951 Verdine White, American bassist


----------



## injinji (Jul 25, 2020)

1930 Annie Ross, British-American jazz singer (Lambert, Hendricks & Ross - "Twisted") and actress, born in London (d. 2020)


----------



## injinji (Jul 25, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> 1943 Jim McCarty, English rock drummer


From wiki wiki: 

*James Stanley McCarty* (born 25 July 1943) is an English musician, best known as the drummer for the Yardbirds and Renaissance.[1][2] Following Chris Dreja's departure from the Yardbirds in 2013, McCarty became the only member of the band to feature in every lineup. 

Why couldn't they all be that easy?


----------



## injinji (Jul 25, 2020)

1943 Roy Acuff Jr., American country musician, born in Nashville, Tennessee


----------



## injinji (Jul 25, 2020)

1948 Steve Goodman, American folk singer and songwriter (City of New Orleans), born in Chicago, Illinois (d. 1984)


----------



## injinji (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jul 26, 2020)

1940 Dobie Gray [Lawrence Brown], American musician and singer (Drift Away), born in Simonton, Texas (d. 2011)


----------



## injinji (Jul 26, 2020)

1943 Mick Jagger, English rock vocalist (Rolling Stones), born in Dartford, Kent


----------



## injinji (Jul 26, 2020)

1947 Al Anderson, American songwriter and guitarist (NRBQ - "Ridin' In My Car"), born in Windsor, Connecticut 

These guys were really good at being bad. Crazy thing is once the real music starts, it has a minute or two where it doesn't suck.


----------



## injinji (Jul 26, 2020)

1949 Roger Taylor, English rock drummer (Queen-Bohemian Rhapsody), born in Norfolk, England


----------



## injinji (Jul 26, 2020)

1963 Andy Timmons, American guitarist (Danger Danger-Screw It), born in Scottsdale, Arizona


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 26, 2020)

1938 Bobby Hebb 

highly recommended....the first half.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 26, 2020)

1941 Brenton Wood


----------



## too larry (Jul 27, 2020)

1944 Bobbie Gentry [Roberta Streeter], American singer and songwriter (Ode to Billy Joe), born in Chickasaw County, Mississippi


----------



## too larry (Jul 27, 2020)

1963 Karrin Allyson, American jazz singer (Wild for You), born in Great Bend, Kansas


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 27, 2020)

too larry said:


> 1944 Bobbie Gentry [Roberta Streeter], American singer and songwriter (Ode to Billy Joe), born in Chickasaw County, Mississippi


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 28, 2020)

*1943 Mike Bloomfield, American blues guitarist 





*


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 28, 2020)

1943 Richard Wright, English singer-songwriter keyboardist (d. 200


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 28, 2020)

1949 Simon Kirke, British rock drummer


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 28, 2020)

1953 Steve Duncan, drummer


----------



## injinji (Jul 29, 2020)

1953 Geddy Lee, lead vocalist/bassist (Rush-Tom Sawyer), born in Toronto, Ontario


----------



## injinji (Jul 29, 2020)

1959 John Sykes, English rock guitarist and singer (Thin Lizzy; Blue Murder), born in Reading, Berkshire,England


----------



## injinji (Jul 30, 2020)

1936 Buddy [George] Guy, American blues guitarist (Stone Crazy), born in Lettsworth, Louisiana


----------



## injinji (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jul 30, 2020)

1945 David Sanborn, American jazz saxophonist (David Letterman Show), born in Tampa, Florida


----------



## injinji (Jul 30, 2020)

1946 Jeffrey Hammond-Hammond, English rock bassist (Jethro Tull), born in Blackpool, Lancashire, England 

From wiki wiki ; 
During the time of Jethro Tull's dramatic stage costumes, Hammond began to wear a black-and-white-striped suit and played a matching bass guitar; this became his trademark and a feature of the group's Thick as a Brick stage performance. . . . . . . .
Hammond burned the suit in December 1975 upon his departure from the band.[3] According to Ian Anderson's sleevenotes for the 2002 reissue of Tull's _Minstrel in the Gallery_, Hammond "returned to his first love, painting, and put down his bass guitar, never to play again.". . . . .


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jul 31, 2020)

1939 John R. West, rock guitarist (Gary Lewis & Playboys-This Diamond Ring), born in Uhrichsville, Ohio 

1946 Gary Lewis [Levitch], American singer (Gary Lewis & the Playboys) born in Newark, New Jersey


----------



## injinji (Jul 31, 2020)

1947 Karl Green, English rock bassist (Herman's Hermits), born in Salford, England


----------



## injinji (Jul 31, 2020)

1953 Hugh McDowell, British cellist (Electric Light Orchestra), born in Hampstead, London


----------



## injinji (Jul 31, 2020)

1958 Bill Berry, American drummer (R.E.M.), born in Duluth, Minnesota


----------



## injinji (Jul 31, 2020)

1978 Will Champion, English musician (drummer for Coldplay), born in Southampton, England


----------



## injinji (Jul 31, 2020)

1978 Zac Brown, American musician (Zac Brown Band), born in Dahlonega, Georgia


----------



## injinji (Aug 1, 2020)

1922 Maria Cole [née Hawkins], American jazz singer and wife of Nat King Cole, born in Boston, Massachusetts (d. 2012)


----------



## injinji (Aug 1, 2020)

1931 Ramblin' Jack Elliott, American folk singer, born in Brooklyn, New York


----------



## injinji (Aug 1, 2020)

1942 Jerry Garcia, American rock musician (Grateful Dead), born in San Francisco, California (d. 1995)


----------



## injinji (Aug 1, 2020)

1947 Rick Anderson, American actor and rock bassist (Tubes), born in St. Paul, Minnesota


----------



## injinji (Aug 1, 2020)

1953 Robert Cray, American blues singer and songwriter (1987 Grammy), born in Columbus, Georgia


----------



## injinji (Aug 1, 2020)

1958 Rob Buck, American musician (10,000 Maniacs), born in Jamestown, New York (d. 2000)


----------



## injinji (Aug 1, 2020)

1964 Adam Duritz, American musician (Counting Crows), born in Baltimore, Maryland


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 2, 2020)

1952 Les Dudek, American guitarist

Dudek had built quite a reputation around the Florida area as a proficient guitar player". That reputation would place him in the studio with the Allman Brothers Band for the recording of the _Brothers & Sisters_ album.[1] He played guitar harmonies with Dickey Betts on the well-known song "Ramblin' Man" and acoustic guitar on "Jessica".[1][4] In Alan Paul's book, _One Way Out: The Inside History of the Allman Brothers Band_, Dudek claimed to have written the part in "Jessica" from when it modulated into G then eventually back to A.[5]

His next stops were as a guitarist for Boz Scaggs and The Steve Miller Band.[1] Dudek was invited to play with Journey,[_citation needed_] but he had received an offer to record for Columbia Records as a solo artist. He recorded four solo albums for Columbia Records, _Les Dudek_, _Say No More_, _Ghost Town Parade_ and _Gypsy Ride_.[1] He had two minor hits with "City Magic" and "Old Judge Jones" which were played frequently on local radio stations in the Los Angeles, California area, where he lived at the time, having moved to West Hollywood in the mid-1970s.[_citation needed_]

He later collaborated with Cher, Stevie Nicks, and with two other Columbia artists, Mike Finnigan and Jim Krueger, with whom he formed The Dudek Finnigan Krueger Band in 1978. A DFKB album was released by Columbia Records a year later.[1]

Between the years 1979 and 1982, Les and Cher had a personal as well as professional relationship[6][7]. Dudek wrote and performed some of the music for the 1984 movie _Mask_ starring Cher, Sam Elliott, Eric Stoltz, and Laura Dern.[1] He had a small part in the film as "Boner", a biker.[8] Dudek also appeared in the TV movie, _Streets of Justice_ (1985).[9] He has worked for NBC, ABC, ESPN, Fox Sports, and E! Entertainment Television. He can be heard on many television series including _Friends_.[_citation needed_]



Cher - lead vocals
Les Dudek - guitars, vocals
Ron "Rocket" Ritchotte - guitars, background vocals
Phil Brown - additional guitar on "88 Degrees"
Mike Finnigan - keyboards, background vocals
Trey Thompson - bass
Gary Ferguson - drums
The things you do for nookie.


----------



## injinji (Aug 2, 2020)

1937 Garth Hudson, Canadian pop musician (The Band-Life is a Carnival), born in Windsor, Ontario, Canada


----------



## injinji (Aug 2, 2020)

1944 Jim Capaldi, English singer and songwriter (Traffic-Something So Strong), born in Evesham, Worcestershire, England (d. 2005)


----------



## injinji (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 3, 2020)

1926 Tony Bennett, American singer (I Left My Heart in San Francisco), born in Queens, New York


----------



## injinji (Aug 3, 2020)

1949 Morris "B. B." Dickerson, American bassist (War, Low Rider, Outlaw), born in Torrence, California


----------



## injinji (Aug 3, 2020)

1959 Martin Atkins, English drummer (Nine Inch Nails), born in Coventry


----------



## injinji (Aug 3, 2020)

1963 Ed Roland, American singer-songwriter (Collective Soul), born in Stockbridge, Georgia


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 3, 2020)

1961 Lee Rocker [Leon Drucker], American rock bassist


----------



## injinji (Aug 4, 2020)

1901 Louis Armstrong, American jazz trumpeter and singer (Hello Dolly; What A Wonderful World), born in New Orleans, Louisiana (d. 1971)


----------



## injinji (Aug 4, 2020)

1936 Elsbeary Hobbs, American rocker (Drifters), born in NYC, New York (d. 1996)


----------



## injinji (Aug 4, 2020)

1943 David Carr, rock keyboardist (The Fortunes), born in Leyton, London (d. 2011)


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 4, 2020)

1969 Max Cavalera, Brazilian heavy metal guitarist and singer (Sepultura)


----------



## injinji (Aug 5, 2020)

1942 Rick Huxley, English guitarist (Dave Clark 5-Glad All Over), born in Dartford, England (d. 2013)


----------



## injinji (Aug 5, 2020)

1947 Rick Derringer [Ricky Dean Zehringer], American guitarist, songwriter and producer (The McCoys - "Hang On Sloopy"), born in Fort Recovery, Ohio


----------



## injinji (Aug 5, 2020)

1961 Mark O'Connor, American violinist and composer of classical, jazz and bluegrass music (Appalachian Journey), born in Seattle, Washington


----------



## injinji (Aug 5, 2020)

1965 Jeff Coffin, American musician (Bela Fleck & the Flecktones), born in Massachusetts


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 5, 2020)

1934 Vern Gosdin


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 5, 2020)

1959 Pete Burns, English singer (Dead or Alive, "Spin Me Round") 









Boy George offers to pay for 'penniless' Pete Burns' funeral


BOY GEORGE will reportedly fund the funeral of late pop star Pete Burns after discovering that his family were struggling to pay for the service.




www.express.co.uk


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 6, 2020)

1953 Pat MacDonald


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 6, 2020)

1972 Geri Horner [Halliwell], British pop singer "Ginger Spice"


----------



## injinji (Aug 6, 2020)

1930 Abbey Lincoln [Anna Wooldridge], African-American civil rights activist, jazz vocalist, songwriter and actress (Nothing But a Man), born in Chicago, Illinois (d. 2010)


----------



## injinji (Aug 6, 2020)

1937 Charlie [Charles Edward] Haden, American jazz double-bassist (Liberation Music Orchestra), born in Shenandoah, Iowa (d. 2014)


----------



## injinji (Aug 7, 2020)

1876 Mata Hari [Margaretha Geertruida Zelle], Dutch exotic dancer, courtesan and convicted German WWI spy, born in Leeuwarden, Netherlands (d. 1917)


----------



## injinji (Aug 7, 2020)

1913 George Van Eps, American seven-string jazz guitarist, born in Plainfield, New Jersey (d. 199


----------



## injinji (Aug 7, 2020)

1928 Herb Reed, American musician (The Platters), born in Kansas City, Missouri (d. 2012)


----------



## injinji (Aug 7, 2020)

1945 Kerry Chater, Canadian musician (Gary Puckett & Union Gap - "Young Girl") and Nashville songwriter, born in Vancouver, British Columbia


----------



## injinji (Aug 7, 2020)

1949 Carlo Novi, Mexican songwriter and saxophone player (Southside Johnny and the Asbury Jukes), born in Mexico City, Mexico (d. 2010) 

From wiki wiki: 
*The Miami Horns* are an American horn section best known for touring and recording with Southside Johnny, Bruce Springsteen, Little Steven and The Max Weinberg 7. They have also toured, performed or recorded with, among others, Diana Ross, Gary U.S. Bonds, Robert Cray, Bon Jovi, Cissy Houston, Joe Cocker, Dave Edmunds, Darlene Love, The Allman Brothers Band, Eric Clapton, Sheryl Crow and Ricky Martin. As individuals, the various members have also worked with the likes of Aerosmith, David Bowie, Duran Duran, Power Station, Graham Parker and They Might Be Giants.[1][2][3][4][5][6]
The Miami Horns were first put together in 1976 by Steven Van Zandt as part of Southside Johnny and the Asbury Jukes. The connection with the city of Miami is only tenuous. Van Zandt had acquired the nickname _Miami_, due to his dislike of winter, and consequently the horn section also became known by that name. . . . . . .


----------



## injinji (Aug 7, 2020)

1960 Jacquie O'Sullivan, English singer and songwriter (Bananarama-Venus), born in London, United Kingdom


----------



## injinji (Aug 8, 2020)

1920 James "Jimmy" Witherspoon, American jump blues singer (Ain't Nobody's Business), born in Gurdon, Arkansas (d. 1997)


----------



## injinji (Aug 8, 2020)

1932 Mel Tillis [Lonnie Melvin Tillis], American country singer (Who's Julie, M-M-Mel), born in Pahokee, Florida (d. 2017)


----------



## injinji (Aug 8, 2020)

1942 Jay David, rocker (Dr Hook & Medicine Show)


----------



## injinji (Aug 8, 2020)

1961 The Edge, [Dave Evans], rock guitarist (U2-I Will Follow), born in London, England
1961 Rikki Rockett, American drummer (Poison-Every Rose Has a Thorn), born in Mechanicsburg, Pennsylvania


----------



## injinji (Aug 8, 2020)

1977 Robert Randolph, American pedal steel guitarist (Robert Randolph and the Family Band), born in Irvington, New Jersey


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 8, 2020)

1933 Joe Tex


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 9, 2020)

1939 Billy Henderson


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 9, 2020)

*1946 Marinus "Rinus ' Gerritsen, Dutch rock bassist 





*


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 9, 2020)

1928 Jimmy Dean


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 9, 2020)

1947 Ian Anderson


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 9, 2020)

1961 Jon Farriss, Australian rock vocalist/drummer


----------



## injinji (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 11, 2020)

1926 Johnny Van Derrick, British jazz violinist (Pink Panther Theme), born in Ealing, England (d. 1995)


----------



## injinji (Aug 11, 2020)

1942 Mike Huggs, rock drummer (Manfred Mann) [or 3/11/40]


----------



## injinji (Aug 11, 2020)

1950 Erik Brann, rock guitarist (Iron Butterfly) (d. 2003), born in Boston, Massachusetts


----------



## injinji (Aug 11, 2020)

1952 Bob Mothersbaugh, AKA Bob 1, American Musician (DEVO)


----------



## injinji (Aug 11, 2020)

1957 Richie Ramone [Richard Reinhardt], American rock drummer (Ramones), born in Passaic, New Jersey


----------



## injinji (Aug 12, 2020)

1927 Porter Wagoner, country singer, discovered Dolly Parton (Y'All Come), (d. 2007)


----------



## injinji (Aug 12, 2020)

1929 Buck Owens, [Alvis Edgar], Sherman Texas, country singer (Hee Haw)


----------



## injinji (Aug 12, 2020)

1949 Mark Knopfler, British musician (Dire Straits), born in Glasgow, Scotland


----------



## injinji (Aug 12, 2020)

1954 Pat Metheny, American jazz and fusion guitarist (As Wichita Falls, So Falls Whichita), born in Lee's Summit, Missouri


----------



## injinji (Aug 13, 2020)

1948 Tony Santini [Scott Powell], American rocker (Sha Na Na), born in Dallas, Texas


----------



## injinji (Aug 13, 2020)

1951 Dan Fogelberg, American rocker (Same Old Lang Syne), born in Peoria, Illinois (d. 2007)


----------



## injinji (Aug 13, 2020)

1952 Hughie Thomasson, American musician and singer (Outlaws), born in Buchanan, Virginia (d. 2007)


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 13, 2020)

1938 Dave "Baby" Cortez


----------



## injinji (Aug 14, 2020)

1907 Stanley Adams, American lyricist and songwriter (What a Diff'rence a Day Makes), born in Manhattan, New York (d. 1994)


----------



## injinji (Aug 14, 2020)

1940 Darrell George "Dash" Crofts, American singer (Seals & Crofts - "Summer Breeze"), born in Cisco, Texas


----------



## injinji (Aug 14, 2020)

1941 David Crosby, rocker (Crosby, Stills & Nash - "Guinnevere"), born in Los Angeles, California


----------



## injinji (Aug 14, 2020)

1942 Son [Frank] Seals, American blues musician (Nothing But the Truth), born in Osceola, Arkansas (d. 2004)


----------



## injinji (Aug 14, 2020)

1945 Steve Martin, American comedian, banjo player, author and actor (Parenthood; The Jerk; Roxanne), born in Waco, Texas


----------



## injinji (Aug 14, 2020)

1946 Larry Graham Jr., American bass guitar player (Graham Central Station, Sly and the Family Stone), born in Beaumont, Texas


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 14, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1941 David Crosby, rocker (Crosby, Stills & Nash - "Guinnevere"), born in Los Angeles, California


featuring JEFF Pevar





featuring Jerry Springer and Carly's hooters.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 14, 2020)

He alienated everyone he played and worked with w/ almost no exceptions, achieving the reputation as a loathsome human being. But that voice ! Those songs.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 14, 2020)

The best CS&N [&Y] tunes were always Crosby's.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 14, 2020)

Superb solo lps most everyone missed.

Written w/ Joni Mitchell.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 14, 2020)

That voice! Sure...but that guitar...damm, David !


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 14, 2020)

and THIS, folks, is what living long enough may give you - forgiveness and redemption @ 3:35

with Herb Pederson


----------



## injinji (Aug 15, 2020)

1925 Billy Pinkney, American bass vocalist (Drifters - "Ruby Baby"), born in Dalzell, South Carolina (d. 2007)


----------



## injinji (Aug 15, 2020)

1925 Oscar Peterson, Canadian jazz pianist and composer, born in Montreal, Quebec (d. 2007)


----------



## injinji (Aug 15, 2020)

1941 Don Rich, American guitarist and country singer (Hee Haw), born in Olympia, Washington (d. 1974)


----------



## injinji (Aug 15, 2020)

1942 Peter York, British rock drummer (Spencer Davis Group), born in Redcar, Yorkshire


----------



## injinji (Aug 15, 2020)

1947 Geraldo "Jerry" Velez, American drummer and percussionist (Jimi Hendrix; Spyro Gyra-Morning Dance), born in The Bronx, New York City


----------



## injinji (Aug 15, 2020)

1956 Peter-John Vettese, British keyboardist (Jethro Tull), born in Scotland, United Kingdom


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 15, 2020)

1946 Jimmy Webb, American singer and songwriter


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 15, 2020)

1948 Charles Thomas "Tom" Johnston, American guitarist and vocalist


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 15, 2020)

1951 Bobby Caldwell, American singer


----------



## injinji (Aug 16, 2020)

1928 Eddie Kirkland, Jamaican-American blues guitarist, singer and harmonica player (Have Mercy On Me), born in Kingston, Jamaica (d. 2011)


----------



## injinji (Aug 16, 2020)

1939 Eric Weissberg, American singer and musician (Duelling Banjos), born in New York (d. 2020)


----------



## injinji (Aug 16, 2020)

1948 Barry Hay, Dutch singer, guitarist, flute and saxophone player (Golden Earring - "Radar Love"), born in Faizabad, India


----------



## injinji (Aug 16, 2020)

1949 Bill "Sputnik" Spooner, American rock guitarist (The Tubes - "Talk To Ya Later"), born in Phoenix, Arizona


----------



## injinji (Aug 16, 2020)

1951 Eric Bibb, American blues singer-songwriter, born in NYC, New York


----------



## injinji (Aug 16, 2020)

1953 James "J.T." Taylor, American R&B singer (Kool & The Gang - "Ladies' Night"; "Celebration"; "Joanna"), born in Laurens, South Carolina


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 16, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1948 Barry Hay, Dutch singer, guitarist, flute and saxophone player (Golden Earring - "Radar Love"), born in Faizabad, India


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 16, 2020)

1948 Barry Hay, Dutch singer, guitarist, flute and saxophone player 

When coolness knows no age limit, you get Barry Hay.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 16, 2020)

The follow up video to Twilight Zone that destroyed their career in the U S. 

*Controversy[edit]*


The video for this song, shot by Dick Maas, was controversial. In one scene, a man attempts to rape a nun. This particular scene was quickly removed from the video (the full cut was only shown after midnight). The bold video may have hurt the sales of the single in the New World, although it climbed to the number 3 position in the charts in Canada. In the Netherlands "When the Lady Smiles" became Golden Earring's fifth number one.

*Hillary Clinton[edit]*
Hillary Clinton used this song during her campaign for the US presidency of 2008, baffling the band given the song's lyrics and controversial video.[2]


----------



## injinji (Aug 17, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> The follow up video to Twilight Zone that destroyed their career in the U S.
> 
> *Controversy[edit]*
> 
> ...


I had read some of that on wikiwiki. Strange stuff.


----------



## injinji (Aug 17, 2020)

1893 Mae West, American actress and singer (She Done him Wrong), born in Brooklyn, New York (d. 1980)


----------



## injinji (Aug 17, 2020)

1926 George Melly, English jazz and blues singer, born in Liverpool, England (d. 2007)


----------



## injinji (Aug 17, 2020)

1939 Luther Allison, American rock guitarist (Bad News is Coming), born in Mayflower Arkansas


----------



## injinji (Aug 17, 2020)

1949 Sib Hashian, American rock drummer (Boston), born in Boston, Massachusetts


----------



## injinji (Aug 17, 2020)

1954 Eric Johnson, American guitarist, born in Austin, Texas


----------



## injinji (Aug 17, 2020)

1958 Belinda Carlisle, American singer (Go-Gos, Heaven on Earth), born in Hollywood, California


----------



## injinji (Aug 17, 2020)

1965 Steve Gorman, American rock drummer (Black Crowes), born in Hopkinsville, Kentucky


----------



## too larry (Aug 18, 2020)

1950 Dennis Elliott, English rock drummer (Foreigner), born in London, England


----------



## too larry (Aug 18, 2020)

1957 Ron Strykert, Australian rock guitarist (Men At Work-Who Can it Be), born in Korumburra, Victoria


----------



## injinji (Aug 19, 2020)

1939 [Peter] Ginger Baker, English drummer (Cream), born in London, England (d. 2019)


----------



## injinji (Aug 19, 2020)

1945 Ian Gillan, English heavy metal and rock singer (Deep Purple - "Smoke On The Water"; Jesus Christ Superstar), born in London


----------



## growsince79 (Aug 19, 2020)

Happy birthday


too larry said:


> Peter Daltrey is 75 today.


 Pete


----------



## injinji (Aug 19, 2020)

1951 John Deacon, British rock bassist (Queen - "Another One Bites The Dust"), born in Leicester, England


----------



## injinji (Aug 19, 2020)

1966 Lee Ann Womack, American country singer (I Hope You Dance), born in Jacksonville, Texas 

A couple three years ago when Mamma died, she had her whole service planned out. This song was included.


----------



## injinji (Aug 19, 2020)

1980 Michael Todd, American rock bassist (Coheed and Cambria), born in Kingston, New York 

These guys sound kind of like the acid music from the 70's.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 19, 2020)

1943 Billy J Kramer


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 19, 2020)

1959 Steve Grimmett, British heavy metal singer (Grim Reaper)


----------



## injinji (Aug 20, 2020)

1934 "Sneaky" Pete Kleinow, American country-rock musician (Flying Burrito Brothers), born in South Bend, Indiana (d. 2007)


----------



## injinji (Aug 20, 2020)

1942 Isaac Hayes, American musician and composer (Shaft), born in Covington, Tennessee (d. 200


----------



## injinji (Aug 20, 2020)

1948 Robert Plant, English rock vocalist (Led Zeppelin), born in West Bromwich, England


----------



## injinji (Aug 20, 2020)

1952 John Hiatt, American singer and songwriter (Have a Little Faith in Me), born in Indianapolis, Indiana


----------



## injinji (Aug 21, 2020)

1904 [William] Count Basie, jazz musician and band leader ( "One O'Clock Jump"), born in Red Bank, New Jersey (d. 1984)


----------



## injinji (Aug 21, 2020)

1938 Kenny Rogers, American singer-songwriter (The Gambler, Through the Years) and entrepreneur (Kenny Rogers Roasters), born in Houston, Texas (d. 2020)


----------



## injinji (Aug 21, 2020)

1939 James Burton, American guitarist (Ricky Nelson; Elvis Presley; Elvis Costello), born in Dubberly, Louisiana


----------



## injinji (Aug 21, 2020)

1952 Joe Strummer, British lead singer of the punk band "The Clash" (Rock the Casbah), born in Ankara, Turkey (d. 2002)


----------



## injinji (Aug 21, 2020)

1952 Glenn Hughes, British bassist and vocalist (Finders Keepers/Trapeze/Deep Purple), born in Cannock, Staffordshire, England


----------



## injinji (Aug 21, 2020)

1988 Kacey Musgraves, American country singer songwriter (Same Trailer, Different Park; Golden Hour), born in Golden, Texas


----------



## injinji (Aug 22, 2020)

1917 John Lee Hooker, American blues guitarist (Boogie Chillen), born in Clarksdale, Mississippi (d. 2001)


----------



## injinji (Aug 22, 2020)

1938 Dale Hawkins, American rock singer and songwriter (Susie Q), born in St. Mary Parish, Louisiana (d. 2010)


----------



## injinji (Aug 22, 2020)

1958 Vernon Reid, English-born American musician (Living Colour), born in London


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 22, 2020)

1961 Debbi Peterson, rock drummer


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 22, 2020)

1967 Layne Staley, American rock singer - (d. 2002)


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 22, 2020)

1967 Layne Staley - murder suspect


----------



## injinji (Aug 23, 2020)

1917 Tex Williams, American country-western singer, born in Ramsey, Illinois (d. 1985)


----------



## injinji (Aug 23, 2020)

1932 Mark Russell, American political satirist and pianist (Real People), born in Buffalo, New York 

Growing up I was a PBS junkie. This guy is one of the reasons.


----------



## injinji (Aug 23, 2020)

1936 Rudy Lewis, American rocker (Drifters), born in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania (d. 1964)


----------



## injinji (Aug 23, 2020)

1946 Keith Moon, British rock drummer (The Who - "Bell Boy"), born in London, England (d. 197


----------



## injinji (Aug 23, 2020)

1961 Dean DeLeo, American guitarist (Stone Temple Pilots), born in Montclair, New Jersey


----------



## injinji (Aug 24, 2020)

1905 Arthur "Big Boy" Crudup, American blues singer, songwriter and guitarist (That's Alright), born in Forest, Mississippi (d. 1974)


----------



## injinji (Aug 24, 2020)

1938 David Freiberg, American rock bassist (Quicksilver Messenger, Jefferson Airplane/Starship - "Jane"), born in Boston, Massachusetts 

From wiki wiki: Following his release, Freiberg co-founded Quicksilver Messenger Service with guitarists John Cipollina, Jim Murray and Gary Duncan and drummer Greg Elmore in 1965.[3] The founding took place shortly after Valenti, who had recently hired the musicians for his backing band following the folk rock explosion, was imprisoned for drugs. Due to the surfeit of guitarists in the group, Freiberg (who was only tangentially acquainted with his bandmates through their mutual friendship with Valenti, with Cippolina remarking that they had been instructed to "take care" of him) was assigned the bass.


----------



## injinji (Aug 24, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1938 David Freiberg, American rock bassist (Quicksilver Messenger, Jefferson Airplane/Starship - "Jane"), born in Boston, Massachusetts
> 
> From wiki wiki: Following his release, Freiberg co-founded Quicksilver Messenger Service with guitarists John Cipollina, Jim Murray and Gary Duncan and drummer Greg Elmore in 1965.[3] The founding took place shortly after Valenti, who had recently hired the musicians for his backing band following the folk rock explosion, was imprisoned for drugs. Due to the surfeit of guitarists in the group, Freiberg (who was only tangentially acquainted with his bandmates through their mutual friendship with Valenti, with Cippolina remarking that they had been instructed to "take care" of him) was assigned the bass.


1943 John Cipollina, American rock guitarist (Quicksilver Messenger Service), born in San Francisco, California (d. 1989)


----------



## injinji (Aug 24, 2020)

1945 Ken Hensley, English songwriter and rock keyboardist (Blackfoot, Uriah Heep), born in Plumstead, England


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 24, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1945 Ken Hensley, English songwriter and rock keyboardist (Blackfoot, Uriah Heep), born in Plumstead, England



Hensley recorded two later LPs w/ Blackfoot, but is not on this record. I had no idea it was the same KH from Heep - what an odd pairing.

From the spectacular Salisbury lp; Hensley on lead vocals.





Hensley on lead vocals and 2nd guitar; Mick Box on lead guitar.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 24, 2020)

1945 Molly Duncan, Scottish saxophonist died 10/19

These guyz ! Happens every time I play AWB all these years. By the 2:00 mark, volume is on 9, bass on 11.
On the right, with Roger Ball.


----------



## injinji (Aug 25, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Hensley recorded two later LPs w/ Blackfoot, but is not on this record. I had no idea it was the same KH from Heep - what an odd pairing.
> 
> From the spectacular Salisbury lp; Hensley on lead vocals.
> 
> ...


Thanks. It is an odd pairing. The bands do not sound alike at all.


----------



## injinji (Aug 25, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> 1945 Molly Duncan, Scottish saxophonist died 10/19
> 
> These guyz ! Happens every time I play AWB all these years. By the 2:00 mark, volume is on 9, bass on 11.
> On the right, with Roger Ball.


They were big when we were young. I never bought any of their LP's, but the radio was full of AWB music, so you wind up knowing all the songs.


----------



## injinji (Aug 25, 2020)

1933 Wayne Shorter, American jazz saxophonist and composer (Weather Report), born in Newark, New Jersey


----------



## injinji (Aug 25, 2020)

1949 Gene Simmons [Chaim Witz], Israeli-American rock guitarist (KISS, Rock and Roll All Nite), born in Tirat Carmel, Israel


----------



## injinji (Aug 25, 2020)

1954 Elvis Costello [Declan Patrick McManus], English rock vocalist (Allison), born in Paddington, London


----------



## injinji (Aug 25, 2020)

1967 Jeff Tweedy, American singer-songwriter (Wilco - Yankee Hotel Foxtrot), born in Belleville, Illinois


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 25, 2020)

1962 Vivian Campbell, guitarist / singer, Whitesnake, Dio, Def Lepperd











any excuse to post this killer track works


----------



## injinji (Aug 26, 2020)

1903 Jimmy Rushing, US blues singer


----------



## injinji (Aug 26, 2020)

1938 Jet Black, English drummer, one of the founding members of The Stranglers 

Before forming the band, "Jet Black" (real name Brian Duffy) was in his mid-30s. A successful businessman, Black at one point owned a fleet of ice cream vans,[4] and later ran "The Jackpot",[5] a Guildford off-licence that would serve as the base for the early Stranglers.[6][7] Black had also been a semi-professional drummer in the late 1950s and early 1960s; after attaining a degree of financial stability due to his business successes, by 1974 he decided to return to drumming, and to assemble a band. The Stranglers came to be an influential band in the British punk and new wave scene of the mid-70s.
The group that eventually formed between 1974–75 was originally named the Guildford Stranglers, but they soon dropped the geographical prefix and the name, _The Stranglers_, was registered as a business on 11 September 1974 by Black[note 1][8]. The other original personnel were bass player/vocalist Jean-Jacques Burnel, guitarist/vocalist Hugh Cornwell and keyboardist/guitarist Hans Wärmling, who was replaced by keyboardist Dave Greenfield within a year.[note 2] None of the band came from Guildford (apart from Burnel who was from Godalming) : Black is from Ilford, Burnel from Notting Hill, Cornwell from Kentish Town and Greenfield from Brighton, while Wärmling came from Gothenburg and returned there after leaving the band.


----------



## injinji (Aug 26, 2020)

1939 Fred Milano, American doo-wop singer (Dion & The Belmonts), born in The Bronx, New York (d. 2012)


----------



## injinji (Aug 26, 2020)

1949 Leon Redbone [Dickran Gobalian], American blues and jazz musician (Seduced, Theme to Mr. Belvedere), born in Nicosia, Cyprus (d. 2019)


----------



## injinji (Aug 26, 2020)

1952 Billy Rush, American guitarist (Asbury Jukes; Serge Gainesbourg), born in Deal, New Jersey


----------



## injinji (Aug 26, 2020)

1954 Wally Murphy, American pedal steel guitarist (Asleep At The Wheel, 1981-85; STEEL)


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 27, 2020)

1944 Tim Bogert


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 27, 2020)

1953 Alex Lifeson


----------



## injinji (Aug 27, 2020)

1939 Edward Patten, American soul singer (Gladys Knight & the Pips), born in Atlanta, Georgia (d. 2005)


----------



## injinji (Aug 27, 2020)

Slow day.


----------



## injinji (Aug 28, 2020)

1925 Billy Grammer, American country music singer and guitarist, born in Benton, Illinois (d. 2011)


----------



## injinji (Aug 28, 2020)

1948 Daniel Seraphine, rock drummer (Chicago-If You Leave Me Now), born in Chicago, Illinois


----------



## injinji (Aug 28, 2020)

1949 Dennis Davis, American drummer (David Bowie), born in New York City (d. 2016)


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 29, 2020)

1953 Rick Downey, American rock drummer and vocalist (Blue Oyster Cult, 1981-85)

My good friend for a few years, he was the lighting technician on tours, and an emergency replacement when original drummer Albert Bouchard was fired while touring Europe in '81. A great drummer and extremely cool cat, but BOC records became merely above average w/o Albert.


----------



## Silky T (Aug 29, 2020)

too larry said:


> Peter Daltrey is 75 today.


I thought it was Roger Daltry.


----------



## topcat (Aug 29, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1917 Tex Williams, American country-western singer, born in Ramsey, Illinois (d. 1985)


----------



## injinji (Aug 29, 2020)

Silky T said:


> I thought it was Roger Daltry.


I heard too larry smokes weed.


----------



## injinji (Aug 29, 2020)

1920 Charlie "Bird" Parker, American jazz saxophonist (Ornithology), born in Kansas City, Kansas (d. 1955)


----------



## injinji (Aug 29, 2020)

1942 Sterling Morrison, American rock guitarist (Velvet Underground), born in East Meadow, New York (d. 1995)


----------



## injinji (Aug 29, 2020)

1945 Chris Copping, English rock bassist (Procol Harum), born in Middleton, Lancashire, England


----------



## injinji (Aug 30, 2020)

1919 Kitty Wells [Ellen Deason], American country singer (It Wasn't God Who Made Honky Tonk Angels), born in Nashville, Tennessee (d. 2012)


----------



## injinji (Aug 30, 2020)

1930 Ernie Ball, American entrepreneur and musician who pioneered the development of guitar-related products, born in Santa Monica, California (d. 2004)

While still in his early teens, Ball began playing professionally in South Central Los Angeles beer bars. By age 19 he joined the Tommy Duncan Band playing pedal steel guitar. Duncan, the former lead singer with Bob Wills and His Texas Playboys, took the band on tour through the Southwestern United States. During the Korean War, he did a tour of duty in the United States Air Force Band, playing guitar and bass drum.[5] After the military he returned to Los Angeles and continued playing in barrooms and lounges, until landing a job on the 1950s "Western Varieties" program at KTLA television.[6] The position soon gained him wider recognition in the Los Angeles music scene and led to studio work and teaching jobs.[7]


----------



## injinji (Aug 30, 2020)

1935 John Phillips, American singer and guitarist (Mama & Papas-California Dreaming), born in Parris Island, South Carolina (d. 2001)


----------



## injinji (Aug 30, 2020)

1945 Fred Tackett, American songwriter and multi-instrumentalist (Little Feat, 1988-2012), born in Little Rock, Arkansas


----------



## injinji (Aug 31, 2020)

1939 Jerry Allison, American rock drummer (Buddy Holly & Crickets), born in Hillsboro, Tex


----------



## injinji (Aug 31, 2020)

1945 Bob Welch, American rock vocalist, guitarist (Fleetwood Mac), born in Hollywood, California (d. 2012)


----------



## injinji (Aug 31, 2020)

1945 [George Ivan] "Van" Morrison, Northern Irish singer-songwriter (Astral Weeks, Moondance), born in Bloomfield, Belfast


----------



## injinji (Aug 31, 2020)

1949 Rick Roberts, American singer-songwriter (Flying Burrito brothers; Firefall - "You Are The Woman"), born in Clearwater, Florida


----------



## injinji (Aug 31, 2020)

1960 Chris Whitley, American blues-rock guitarist, singer and songwriter, born in Houston, Texas (d. 2005)


----------



## injinji (Sep 1, 2020)

1931 Boxcar Willie [Travis Martin], American soldier (USAF) and singer (King of the Road), born in Ellis County, Texas (d. 1999)


----------



## injinji (Sep 1, 2020)

1933 Conway Twitty, [Harold Jenkins], Miss, country singer (Hello Darlin')


----------



## injinji (Sep 1, 2020)

1946 Barry Gibb, English singer-songwriter (The Bee Gees), born in Douglas, Isle of Man


----------



## injinji (Sep 1, 2020)

1946 Greg Errico, American drummer (Sly & Family Stone-Stand!), born in San Francisco, California


----------



## injinji (Sep 2, 2020)

1914 Booker T Laury, blues pianist/vocalist 

From wiki wiki ; *Lawrence (Booker T.) Laury* (September 2, 1914 – September 23, 1995) was an American boogie-woogie, blues, gospel and jazz pianist and singer.[1] Laury worked with Memphis Slim and Mose Vinson but did not record his debut album until he was in his late sixties.[2] He appeared in two films; _Great Balls of Fire!_, the biopic about Jerry Lee Lewis' early career, and the documentary _Deep Blues: A Musical Pilgrimage to the Crossroads_, in which musicologist, writer and blues producer Robert Palmer, along with Dave Stewart from the band Eurythmics, interview and play with blues musicians from Memphis, Tennessee and the North Hill Country area of Mississippi.


----------



## injinji (Sep 2, 2020)

1939 Bobby Purify [Robert Lee Dickey], American soul singer (I'm Your Puppet), born in Tallahassee, Florida (d. 2011)


----------



## injinji (Sep 2, 2020)

1939 Sam Gooden, rock vocalist (Impressions-Gypsy Woman), born in Chattanooga, Tennessee


----------



## injinji (Sep 2, 2020)

1940 Mike Pyne, jazz Pianist


----------



## injinji (Sep 2, 2020)

1943 Rosalind Ashford, rock vocalist (Martha Reeve & Vandellas), born in Detroit, Michigan


----------



## injinji (Sep 3, 2020)

1915 Memphis Slim [John Len Chatman] American blues musician ("Every Day I Have the Blues"), born in Memphis, Tennessee (d. 198


----------



## injinji (Sep 3, 2020)

1925 Hank Thompson, American country music singer (The Brazos Valley Boys), born in Waco, Texas (d. 2007)


----------



## injinji (Sep 3, 2020)

1934 Freddie King, American blues singer (Hideaway), born in Gilmer, Texas (d. 1976)


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 3, 2020)

too larry said:


> Peter Daltrey is 75 today.


You mean Roger, and I wonder if he likes " my generation" song anymore


----------



## injinji (Sep 3, 2020)

1942 Al Jardine, American guitarist and singer (Beach Boys - "Help Me Rhonda"; "Sloop John B."), born in Lima, Ohio


----------



## injinji (Sep 3, 2020)

1955 Steve Jones, rock guitarist (Sex Pistols), born in London, England


----------



## injinji (Sep 4, 2020)

1942 Merald "Bubba" Knight, American singer (Gladys Knights & Pips), born in Atlanta, Georgia


----------



## injinji (Sep 4, 2020)

1944 Gene Parsons, American rock drummer (The Byrds, Flying Burrito Brothers), born in Morongo Valley, California
From wiki wiki ; *Gene Victor Parsons* (born September 4, 1944 in Morongo Valley, California) is an American drummer, banjo player, guitarist, singer-songwriter, and engineer, best known for his work with the Byrds from 1968 to 1972. Parsons has also released solo albums and played in bands including Nashville West, the Flying Burrito Brothers, and Parsons Green. Along with guitarist Clarence White, he is credited with inventing the B-Bender (also known as the StringBender)—a device which allows a guitarist to emulate the sound of a pedal steel guitar.[1] The device is often referred to as the Parsons/White B-Bender, a trademarked name.[1]


----------



## injinji (Sep 4, 2020)

1946 Greg Elmore, American rock drummer (Quicksilver Messenger Service), born in Coronado Naval Air Station, California


----------



## injinji (Sep 4, 2020)

1951 Martin Chambers, English rock drummer (Pretenders), born in Hereford, United Kingdom


----------



## injinji (Sep 4, 2020)

1966 Bireli Lagrene, French jazz guitarist, born in Alsace, France


----------



## too larry (Sep 5, 2020)

Silky T said:


> I thought it was Roger Daltry.





injinji said:


> I heard too larry smokes weed.


You are both correct.


----------



## injinji (Sep 7, 2020)

1930 Sonny Rollins, American jazz saxophonist (Blue Room), born in NYC, New York


----------



## injinji (Sep 7, 2020)

1934 Little Milton [James Milton Campbell], American blues singer and guitarist (Grits Ain't Groceries), born in Inverness, Mississippi (d. 2005)


----------



## injinji (Sep 7, 2020)

1936 Buddy Holly [Charles Holley], American musician (Peggy Sue, That'll Be the Day), born in Lubbock, Texas (d. 1959)


----------



## injinji (Sep 7, 2020)

1939 [Benjamin] Latimore, American blues singer and piano player (Let's Straighten It Out), born in Charleston, Tennessee


----------



## injinji (Sep 7, 2020)

1954 Benmont Tench, American rock keyboardist (Heartbreakers), born in Gainesville, Florida


----------



## injinji (Sep 8, 2020)

1897 Jimmie Rodgers [James Charles], American country singer and singing brakeman, born in Meridian, Mississippi (d. 1933)


----------



## injinji (Sep 8, 2020)

1932 Patsy Cline [Virginia Henlsey], American country singer ("Crazy"; "I Fall To Pieces"; "Walkin' After Midnight"), born in Winchester, Virginia (d. 1963)


----------



## injinji (Sep 8, 2020)

1939 Guitar Shorty [David William Kearney], American blues musician, born in Houston, Texas


----------



## injinji (Sep 8, 2020)

1945 Ron "Pigpen" McKernan, American rocker (Grateful Dead), born in San Bruno, California (d. 1973)


----------



## injinji (Sep 8, 2020)

1946 Dean Daughtry, American rock keyboardist (Atlanta Rhythm Section), born in Kinston, Alabama


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 8, 2020)

1927 Harlan Howard, American country music songwriter ("I Fall To Pieces"; "Busted"), born in Detroit, Michigan (d. 2002)

Harlan Howard was a prolific country music songwriter. He wrote Patsy Cline's hit "I Fall to Pieces," Johnny Cash's "Busted" and hundreds of other popular classic country songs.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 8, 2020)

1942 Brian Cole, American rock vocalist and bassist consistent low range modulator. Died 1972


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 8, 2020)

1942 Sal Valentino [Salvatore Willard Spampinato], American rock singer


----------



## injinji (Sep 9, 2020)

1927 Elvin Jones, American jazz drummer (Coltrane's "A Love Supreme"), born in Pontiac, Michigan (d. 2004)


----------



## injinji (Sep 9, 2020)

1941 Otis Redding, American singer-songwriter (Sittin' On the Dock of the Bay), born in Dawson, Georgia (d. 1967)


----------



## injinji (Sep 9, 2020)

1946 Doug Ingle, American rock vocalist and keyboard player (Iron Butterfly - "In A Gadda Da Vida"), born in Omaha, Nebraska


----------



## injinji (Sep 9, 2020)

1952 David Stewart, rock guitarist, songwriter and producer (Eurythmics - "Here Comes the Rain Again"), born in Sunderland, England


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 9, 2020)

1945 Dee Dee Sharp [Dione Larue]


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 9, 2020)

1942 Luther Simmons, American R&B singer 

groovy !


----------



## injinji (Sep 10, 2020)

1939 Artie Tripp, American rocker (Mothers Of Invention), born in Athens, Ohio


----------



## injinji (Sep 10, 2020)

1949 Barriemore Barlow, English drummer (Jethro Tull), born in Birmingham, England


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 10, 2020)

*1950 Joe Perry, American rock guitarist 










*


----------



## injinji (Sep 11, 2020)

1938 Charles Patrick, American rocker (The Monotones)


----------



## injinji (Sep 11, 2020)

1940 Bernie Dwyer, British rock drummer (Freddie & The Dreamers), born in Manchester, England (d. 2002)


----------



## injinji (Sep 11, 2020)

1943 Mickey Hart, American drummer (Grateful Dead), born in Brooklyn, New York


----------



## injinji (Sep 11, 2020)

1945 Leo Kottke, American guitarist (Ice Water, Greenhouse), born in Athens, Georgia


----------



## injinji (Sep 11, 2020)

1964 Victor Wooten, American bass guitarist, born in Mountain Home, Idaho


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 11, 2020)

*1946 Dennis Tufano, American vocalist 




















*


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 12, 2020)

1931 George Jones, American country singer (Golden Rings, Oh Lonesome Me), born in Saratoga, Texas (d. 2013)


----------



## injinji (Sep 12, 2020)

1949 Tony Stevens, English rocker (Foghat, Savoy Brown), born in London


----------



## injinji (Sep 12, 2020)

1952 Neil Peart, Canadian musician and drummer (Rush-A Farewell to Kings), born in Hamilton, Ontario, Canada


----------



## injinji (Sep 12, 2020)

1966 Ben Folds, American singer and songwriter (Ben Folds Five), born in Winston-Salem, North Carolina


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 12, 2020)

*1952 Gerry Beckley, American rock vocalist, guitarist and songwriter 










*


----------



## injinji (Sep 15, 2020)

1903 Roy Acuff, Maynardville Tenn, country musician (Hee Haw)


----------



## injinji (Sep 15, 2020)

1942 Lee Dorman, American bassist (Iron Butterfly), born in St. Louis, Missouri


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 15, 2020)

1942 Lee Dorman, American bassist


----------



## injinji (Sep 16, 2020)

No time for tunes today. Flood in progress at the river house.


----------



## injinji (Sep 18, 2020)

1951 Dee Dee Ramone [Douglas Colvin], rock bassist (Ramones), born in Fort Lee, Virginia (d. 2002)


----------



## injinji (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 19, 2020)

1945 David Bromberg, American musician (Demon in Disguise), born in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania


----------



## injinji (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 21, 2020)

1943 David Hood, American bassist and trombonist (Muscle Shoals Rhythm Section, Traffic), born in Sheffield, Alabama


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 21, 2020)

1934 Leonard Cohen, Canadian writer and singer-songwriter (d. 2016) 

eternal beauty preserved


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 21, 2020)

1947 Donald "Don" Felder, American rock guitarist


----------



## injinji (Sep 22, 2020)

1957 Nick Cave, Australian singer-songwriter (Bad Seeds-Murder Ballads), born in Warracknabeal, Victoria


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 22, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1957 Nick Cave, Australian singer-songwriter (Bad Seeds-Murder Ballads), born in Warracknabeal, Victoria


Nick impersonates Joe Biden @2:20


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 22, 2020)

1953 Richard Fairbrass, English singer and bassist


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 22, 2020)

1957 Johnette Napolitano


----------



## injinji (Sep 23, 2020)

1926 John Coltrane, jazz saxophonist and composer (Blue Train), born in Hamlet, North Carolina (d. 1967)


----------



## injinji (Sep 23, 2020)

1930 Ray Charles [Robinson], American singer and pianist who pioneered soul music (Georgia on My Mind, Mess Around), born in Albany, Georgia (d. 2004)


----------



## injinji (Sep 23, 2020)

1949 Bruce Springsteen [The Boss], American singer, songwriter and rock musician (Born to Run, Born in the USA), born in Long Branch, New Jersey
https://www.onthisday.com/people/bruce-springsteen


----------



## injinji (Sep 25, 2020)

1936 Booba [Roosevelt Melvin] Barnes, American blues guitarist, born in Longwood, Washington County, Mississippi (d. 1996)


----------



## injinji (Sep 25, 2020)

1943 John Locke, American rock keyboardist (Spirit - "I Got A Line On You"), born in Los Angeles, California (d. 2006)


----------



## injinji (Sep 27, 2020)

1943 Randy Bachman, Canadian guitarist and songwriter (Guess Who - "American Woman"; Bachman-Turner Overdrive "Takin' Care Of Business"), born in Winnipeg, Manitoba


----------



## injinji (Sep 27, 2020)

1947 Meat Loaf [Marvin Lee Aday], American rock musician and singer-songwriter (Bat Out of Hell), born in Dallas, Texas


----------



## injinji (Sep 28, 2020)

1928 Koko Taylor [Cora Walton], American blues singer known as the "Queen of the Blues", born in Millington, Tennessee (d. 2009)


----------



## injinji (Sep 28, 2020)

1943 Nick St Nicholas, rock bassist (Steppenwolf), born in Hamburg, Germany


----------



## injinji (Sep 28, 2020)

1950 Paul Burgess, British drummer (10cc-Not Alone)


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 28, 2020)

Paul Burgess on percussion.


----------



## injinji (Sep 28, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Paul Burgess on percussion.


I knew you would know the good stuff on this one. Thanks.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 28, 2020)

injinji said:


> I knew you would know the good stuff on this one. Thanks.


You're doing a fine job.


----------



## injinji (Sep 28, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> You're doing a fine job.


Other than hearing them everywhere you went, I never listened to 10cc back when they were big.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 28, 2020)

injinji said:


> Other than hearing them everywhere you went, I never listened to 10cc back when they were big.


Me neither. The Original Soundtrack LP was in the house late 70s, but pretty much ignored. About a decade ago I'd been bugged for days about a song I couldn't quite remember, and finally found "One Night in Paris' on You Tube. I guess we had a poor stereo then, because I was blown away, _especially _when I found out they played it live in concerts, [also posted on YT[].

That started about a year of catching up; a wonderful journey. [ same thing happened with Gary Stewart ]. All four of those guys were ace songwriters and lead singers - Graham Gouldman had hits by the Yardbirds, Hollies, and Herman's Hermits, and Eric Stewart sang lead on the Mindbenders #1 'Groovy Kind of Love".

BTW, Paul Burgess was added as 2nd drummer on live shows to free up main drummer Kevin Godley for up front vocals on some songs, and became a permanent member of 10cc Mach II after Godley and Creme split.

This tune checks in at 8:40, and I'd be happy if it were twice as long. Done in 1975, many people believe this inspired Queen's Bohemian Rhapsody.

"
The rest of the album, which was already complete, was released just weeks later.

The album's opening track, Kevin Godley and Lol Creme's "Une Nuit a Paris", is a nine-minute, multi-part "mini-operetta". In English, the title translates as "One Night in Paris" and the suite is divided into three separate parts:


Part 1 - One Night in Paris
Part 2 - The Same Night in Paris
Part 3 - Later That Same Night in Paris
Lyrically the song tells a tale of a British tourist in Paris, France. The locals attempt to con the man into buying items such as a Swiss watch and photographs. Eventually, the man ends up in the red-light district and although he feels ripped off, sleeps with a prostitute. Due to a series of complications, a policeman arrives on the scene and is shot dead.


----------



## injinji (Sep 29, 2020)

1907 Gene Autry, American singer, songwriter, actor, musician, performer and business tycoon (owner LA/California/Anaheim Angels MLB team 1961-97), born in Near Tioga, Texas (d. 199


----------



## injinji (Sep 29, 2020)

1935 Jerry Lee Lewis, American country singer (Whole Lotta Shakin'), born in Ferriday, Louisiana


----------



## injinji (Sep 29, 2020)

1946 Ian Wallace, English drummer (King Crimson), born in Bury, Lancashire (d. 2007)


----------



## injinji (Sep 29, 2020)

1963 Les Claypool, US funk metal singer/bassist (Primus-Suck on This)


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 29, 2020)

1948 Mark Farner, American musician, songwriter and vocalist


----------



## injinji (Sep 30, 2020)

1917 Buddy Rich, American jazz drummer and band leader (Buddy Rich Band-Away We Go), born in Brooklyn, New York (d. 1987)


----------



## injinji (Sep 30, 2020)

1942 Dewey Martin, Canadian rock drummer (Buffalo Springfield - "For What It;s Worth"), born in Chesterville, Ontario (d. 2009)


----------



## injinji (Sep 30, 2020)

1947 Marc Bolan, English rock vocalist and guitarist (T-Rex-Bang a Gong (Get It On)), born in London (d. 1977)


----------



## injinji (Sep 30, 2020)

1958 Marty Stuart, American country guitarist, singer-songwriter and mandolin player (The Whiskey Ain't Workin'), born in Philadelphia, Mississippi


----------



## injinji (Sep 30, 2020)

1964 (Ernest Joseph) "Trey" Anastasio III, American singer-songwriter and guitarist (Phish), born in Ft. Worth, Texas


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 30, 2020)

1943 Marilyn McCoo singer and guitarist











who wasn't in love with Marilyn?


----------



## injinji (Oct 1, 2020)

1932 Albert Collins, American blues guitarist (Ice Pickin'; Don't Lose Your Cool; Showdown!), born in Leona, Texas (d. 1993)


----------



## injinji (Oct 1, 2020)

1943 Jerry Martini [Gerald L. Martini], American saxophonist (Sly and the Family Stone- "Everyday People"), born in Denver, Colorado


----------



## injinji (Oct 1, 2020)

1948 Micheal "Cub" Koda, American rock singer-songwriter and guitarist (Brownsville Station - "Smokin' In The Boys Room'), born in Detroit Michigan (d. 2000)


----------



## injinji (Oct 2, 2020)

1915 Robert Russell "Chubby" Wise, American musician, born in Lake City, Florida (d. 1996)


----------



## injinji (Oct 2, 2020)

1945 Don McLean, American singer and songwriter (American Pie; Vincent), born in New Rochelle, New York


----------



## injinji (Oct 2, 2020)

1951 Sting [Gordon Sumner], British singer-songwriter and bassist (The Police - "Every Breath You Take") and actor (Dune), born in Wallsend, Northumberland


----------



## injinji (Oct 3, 2020)

1938 Eddie Cochran, American rock vocalist and guitarist (C'Mon Everybody), born in Oklahoma City, Oklahoma (d. 1960)


----------



## injinji (Oct 3, 2020)

1941 Chubby Checker [Ernest Evans], American singer-songwriter (The Twist, Limbo Rock), born in Spring Gully, South Carolina.


----------



## injinji (Oct 3, 2020)

1949 Lindsey Buckingham, American guitarist and lead singer (Fleetwood Mac), born in Palo Alto, California


----------



## injinji (Oct 3, 2020)

1951 Keb' Mo' [Kevin Roosevelt Moore], American blues singer-songwriter and guitarist, born in Los Angeles, California


----------



## injinji (Oct 3, 2020)

1954 Stevie Ray Vaughan, American blues guitarist (Texas Flood; "Pride And Joy"; David Bowie - Let's Dance), born in Dallas, Texas (d. 1990)


----------



## injinji (Oct 3, 2020)

1955 [Douglas] Allen Woody, bassist (The Allman Brothers Band, Gov't Mule), born in Nashville, Tennessee (d. 2000)


----------



## injinji (Oct 3, 2020)

1962 Tommy Lee [Bass], American drummer (Mötley Crüe - "Girls, Girls, Girls"), born in Kypseli, Athens, Greece


----------



## injinji (Oct 3, 2020)

1972 G. Love [Garrett Dutton], American musician (G. Love and Special Sauce), born in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 3, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1949 Lindsey Buckingham, American guitarist and lead singer (Fleetwood Mac), born in Palo Alto, California


He was better than anyone he ever played with, and probably everyone else.


----------



## injinji (Oct 4, 2020)

No musical birthdays of note today.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 4, 2020)

1958 Barbara MacDonald


----------



## injinji (Oct 5, 2020)

1942 Richard Street, American R&B musician (The Temptations), born in Detroit, Michigan (d. 2013)


----------



## injinji (Oct 5, 2020)

1943 Steve Miller, American rocker (Abracadabra, Space Cowboy), born in Milwaukee, Wisconsin


----------



## injinji (Oct 5, 2020)

1948 Lucius "Tawl" Ross, American pop guitarist (Funkadelic-One Nation Under a Groove), born in Wagram, North Carolina


----------



## injinji (Oct 6, 2020)

1949 Bobby Farrell, Jamaica, rock vocalist


----------



## injinji (Oct 6, 2020)

1950 Thomas McClary, American soul guitarist and singer (The Commodores), born in Eustis, Florida


----------



## injinji (Oct 6, 2020)

1954 David Hidalgo, American musician (Los Lobos, Latin Playboys)


----------



## injinji (Oct 7, 2020)

1940 Dino Valenti [Chester "Chet" Powers], American rock guitarist/vocalist (Quicksilver Messenger Service), born in Danbury, Connecticut (d. 1994)


----------



## injinji (Oct 7, 2020)

1945 Kevin Godley, English rock drummer, vocalist, and producer (10cc - "I'm Not On Love"), born in Manchester, England


----------



## injinji (Oct 7, 2020)

1949 Dave Hope, American rock bassist and retired priest (Kansas - "Dust In The Wind"), born in Topeka, Kansas


----------



## injinji (Oct 7, 2020)

1951 John "Cougar" Mellencamp, American musician (Jack & Diane) & actor (Falling From Grace), born in Seymour, Indiana


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 7, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1945 Kevin Godley, English rock drummer, vocalist, and producer (10cc - "I'm Not On Love"), born in Manchester, England


Kev on primary lead vocals. One of my favorite YouTube clips...Gouldman's bass rumbles along, and the lyrics are sensational. Follow along !  Written by Kev and Eric Stewart [2nd lead vocals]

In the middle of a caravan
On a four wheel drive oasis
There's a man with a thought in mind
To cash in on the desert faces
He's got a truckload of Yorkshire girls
For your harem going places
And the border bums never saw
The guns in the whiskey cases

There's a real, big demand
And it's written in the palm of his hand
He's gonna change the face of the desert
He's gonna sweep away the sand

Hang on sheik, I've got a yellow streak
I ain't here, I'm a mirage
Get back Des, keep it under your fez
And don't give us away in the massage
Look what I did for the pyramid
I put a pool in and made it pay
I built an elevator and a film theater
And I shipped it to the U.S.A.

'Cause there's a real big demand
And it's written in the palm of my hand
I'm gonna change the face of the desert
I'm gonna sweep away the sand

Hang on friends
There's a lot more goodies in the pipeline
So this ain't the time to close the deal
Here's the deal

Ooh, now you've got a Howitzer all of your own
Ooh, and a Panzer division to chauffeur you home
Gun running is fun
But hang on, friends, hang on friends

Allah be praised, there's a whole new craze
We're gonna shoot up the foreign legion
And it's up with the sheik
And down with the frog
We're gonna liberate the region

Oh Effendi, we're gonna bury your head in the sand
Oh Effendi, you better get off my doggone land

Hey, Prince of the moonbeams
Son of the sun,
Light of a thousand stars
Your gorillas are urban
And there's bourbon on your turban
And the sun shines out of your ass

Oh Effendi, I'm gonna grovel in your wake
Oh Effendi, it's all been a big mistake
You're gonna cut out my liver
If I don't deliver
Things are getting out of hand
I'm going to ride off into the sunset and
Make a deal with the promised land
Goodbye friends
There's no more goodies in the pipeline


----------



## injinji (Oct 8, 2020)

1883 Dick Burnett, American musician (Man of Constant Sorrow), born in Monticello, Kentucky (d. 1977)


----------



## injinji (Oct 8, 2020)

1932 (Roddis) "Pete" Drake, American pedal steel guitarist and producer, born in Augusta, Georgia (d. 198


----------



## injinji (Oct 8, 2020)

1940 Fred Cash, American soul singer (Impressions -"People Get Ready"), born in Chattanooga, Tennessee


----------



## injinji (Oct 8, 2020)

1945 Ray Royer, English rock guitarist (Procol Harum - "A Whiter Shade Of Pale"), born in The Pinewoods, Essex


----------



## injinji (Oct 8, 2020)

1948 Johnny Ramone [Cummings], American rock guitarist (Ramones), born in Long Island, New York (d. 2004)


1965 C. J. Ramone [Christopher Ward], American musician (The Ramones), born in Queens, New York


----------



## injinji (Oct 8, 2020)

1949 Hamish Stuart, Scottish guitarist and singer (Average White Band; Paul McCartney), born in Glasgow, Scotland


----------



## injinji (Oct 8, 2020)

1950 Robert "Kool" Bell, American funk rock bassist (Kool & the Gang - "Joanna"), born in Youngstown, Ohio
1952 Clifford Adams, American trombone player (Kool & the Gang - "Joanna"), born in Trenton, New Jersey (d. 2015)


----------



## injinji (Oct 8, 2020)

1955 Lonnie Pitchford, American blues musician, born in Lexington, Mississipi (d. 199


----------



## injinji (Oct 8, 2020)

1956 Larry Crane, American rock guitarist (John Mellencamp band), born in Seymour, Indiana


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 8, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1949 Hamish Stuart, Scottish guitarist and singer (Average White Band; Paul McCartney), born in Glasgow, Scotland


Hamish Stuart (AWB)- lead vox and guitar Billy Squier - lead guitar Ringo Starr - drums Edgar Winter - keyboards Colin Hay (Men At Work)- guitar


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 8, 2020)

Billy Squier [ remember him? ] smacking the bass.


----------



## injinji (Oct 9, 2020)

1937 Pat Burke, British rocker (Foundations), born in Kingston, Jamaica


----------



## injinji (Oct 9, 2020)

1940 John Lennon, English musician and member of The Beatles (Imagine), born in Liverpool, England (d. 1980)


----------



## injinji (Oct 9, 2020)

1944 John Entwistle, English rock guitarist and vocalist (The Who - "Baba O'Riley"), born in London, England (d. 2002)


----------



## injinji (Oct 9, 2020)

1948 Jackson Browne, American rock vocalist (Lawyers in Love), born in Heidelberg, Germany


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 9, 2020)

*1969 P.J. Harvey, English musician *


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 12, 2020)

I knew I missed Sunday, but didn't realize I had skipped Saturday too. And I was wifi adjacent most of the weekend. 


1935 Sam Moore, American R&B and soul vocalist (Sam & Dave - Soul Man), born in Miami, Florida


----------



## injinji (Oct 12, 2020)

1942 Melvin Franklin, American musician (The Temptations), born in Montgomery, Alabama (d. 1995)


----------



## injinji (Oct 12, 2020)

1969 Martie Maguire, American musician (Dixie Chicks), born in York, Pennsylvania


----------



## injinji (Oct 13, 2020)

1941 Paul Simon, American singer-songwriter and actor (Kodachrome; One Trick Pony), born in Newark, New Jersey


----------



## injinji (Oct 13, 2020)

1944 Robert Lamm, American rocker (Chicago-If You Leave Me Now), born in NYC, New York


----------



## injinji (Oct 13, 2020)

1947 Sammy Hagar, American rock vocalist (I Can't Drive 55), born in Salinas, California


----------



## injinji (Oct 13, 2020)

1948 John Ford Coley, American musician (England Dan & John Ford Coley), born in Dallas, Texas


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 13, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1947 Sammy Hagar, American rock vocalist (I Can't Drive 55), born in Salinas, California


----------



## injinji (Oct 14, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


>


I knew you would find the good stuff. The first 4 or 5 choices on YT were not songs I would listen to.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 14, 2020)

injinji said:


> I knew you would find the good stuff. The first 4 or 5 choices on YT were not songs I would listen to.


Sammy Hagar is the only rocker I can think of that didn't become ridiculous as he moved into his 60s, and then 70s. Put his picture in the dictionary beside 'genuine' and 'cool'.


----------



## injinji (Oct 14, 2020)

1930 Robert Parker, American saxophonist and soul singer (Barefootin'), born in New Orleans, Louisiana (d. 2020)


----------



## injinji (Oct 14, 2020)

1945 Colin Hodgkinson, English musician (Whitesnake), born in Peterborough, Cambridgeshire


----------



## injinji (Oct 14, 2020)

1946 Justin Hayward, English vocalist (Moody Blues-Nights in White Satin), born in Swindon, Wiltshire England


----------



## injinji (Oct 14, 2020)

1946 Dan McCafferty, Scottish musician (Nazareth), born in Dunfermline, Scotland


----------



## injinji (Oct 14, 2020)

1974 Natalie Maines, American country musician (The Chicks, formerly known as Dixie Chicks), born in Lubbock, Texas


----------



## injinji (Oct 15, 2020)

1925 Mickey Baker, American guitar player ("Love is strange"), born in Louisville, Kentucky (d. 2012)
From wiki wiki: 
Baker was born in Louisville, Kentucky. His mother was black, and his father, whom he never met, was believed to be white.[2]
In 1936, at the age of 11, Baker was put into an orphanage. He ran away frequently, and had to be retrieved by the staff from St. Louis, New York City, Chicago, and Pittsburgh. Eventually the orphanage quit looking for him, and at the age of 16 he stayed in New York City. He found work as a laborer and then a dishwasher. But after hanging out in the pool halls of 26th Street, he gave up work to become a full-time pool shark.
At 19, Baker decided to make a change in his life. He went back to dishwashing, and was determined to become a jazz musician. The trumpet was his first choice for an instrument, but with only $14 saved up, he could not find a pawnshop with anything but guitars for that price.[3]


----------



## injinji (Oct 15, 2020)

1935 Barry McGuire, American singer (Eve of Destruction), born in Oklahoma City, Oklahoma


----------



## injinji (Oct 15, 2020)

1942 Don Stevenson, American rock drummer (Moby Grape), born in Seattle, Washington


----------



## injinji (Oct 16, 2020)

1943 Charles Frederick "C.F." Turner, Canadian rock bassist and songwriter (Bachman-Turner Overdrive - "Let It Ride"), born in Winnipeg, Manitoba


----------



## injinji (Oct 16, 2020)

1947 Bob Weir, American guitarist and singer (Grateful Dead - "I Need A Miracle", "Sugar Magnolia"; RatDog: Dead & Company), born in San Francisco, California


----------



## injinji (Oct 16, 2020)

1952 Cordell "Boogie" Mosson, American funk-rock bassist (Parliament-Funkadelic collective), born in Plainfield, New Jersey (d. 2013)


----------



## injinji (Oct 16, 2020)

1962 Flea [Michael Balzary], Australian-American bassist (Red Hot Chili Peppers), actor, and educator (Silverlake Conservatory of Music), 1962 in Melbourne, Victoria, Australia


----------



## injinji (Oct 16, 2020)

Did not realize Bobbie and John shared a b-day. Nor that there is 30 years difference in their ages.


1977 John Mayer, American guitarist and singer-songwriter ("Your Body Is A Wonderland"; "Waiting For The World To Change'), born in Bridgeport, Connecticut


----------



## injinji (Oct 17, 2020)

1923 Barney Kessel, American jazz guitarist (The Wrecking Crew), born in Muskogee, Oklahoma (d. 2004)


----------



## injinji (Oct 17, 2020)

1941 Alan Howard, rock bassist (Brian Poole & The Tremeloes)


----------



## injinji (Oct 17, 2020)

1942 Gary Puckett, American pop vocalist (Gary Puckett & The Union Gap - "Woman, Woman"; "Lady Willpower"), born in Hibbing, Minnesota


----------



## injinji (Oct 17, 2020)

1946 James Ray Tucker, American rock guitarist (Turtles-Eleanor), born in Los Angeles, California


----------



## injinji (Oct 17, 2020)

1946 Michael Hossack, American rock drummer (The Doobie Brothers), born in Paterson, New Jersey (d. 2012)


----------



## injinji (Oct 17, 2020)

1968 Ziggy Marley, Jamaican reggae performer and son of Bob Marley, born in Kingston, Jamaica


----------



## injinji (Oct 18, 2020)

1926 Chuck Berry [Charles Andersen], American rock n' roll guitarist and singer-songwriter (Roll Over Beethoven), born in St Louis, Missouri (d. 2017)


----------



## injinji (Oct 18, 2020)

1940 Cynthia Weil, American songwriter ("We Got Get Out Of This Place"; "You've Lost That Lovin' Feelin'"), born in NYC, New York


----------



## injinji (Oct 18, 2020)

1941 William "Billy" Cox, Guitarist (performed with Jimi Hendrix), born in Wheeling, West Virginia


----------



## injinji (Oct 18, 2020)

1949 Joe Egan, Scottish singer-songwriter (Stealers Wheel - "Stuck In The Middle With You"), born in Paisley, Scotland


----------



## injinji (Oct 19, 2020)

1944 Peter Tosh [Winston Hubert McIntosh], Jamaican reggae musician (The Wailers -"Get Up Stand Up"; Mystic Man, Legalize It), born in Westmoreland, Jamaica (d. 1987)Mama Africa)


----------



## injinji (Oct 19, 2020)

1947 Wilbert Hart, American singer (Delfonics - "Didn't I (Blow Your Mind This Time)";"La-La Means I Love You"), born in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania


----------



## injinji (Oct 19, 2020)

1948 Patrick Simmons, American rock guitarist and songwriter (The Doobie Brothers - "Blackwater"), born in Aberdeen, Washington


----------



## injinji (Oct 19, 2020)

1965 Todd Park Mohr, American musician (Big Head Todd and the Monsters), born in Denver, Colorado


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 19, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1948 Patrick Simmons, American rock guitarist and songwriter (The Doobie Brothers - "Blackwater"), born in Aberdeen, Washington


A+


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 19, 2020)

According to Pat Simmons it's a song about a ghost who doesn't realize he's dead returning to his home from the Civil War.


----------



## injinji (Oct 20, 2020)

1890 Ferdinand "Jelly Roll" Morton, jazz pianist/composer, born in New Orleans, Louisiana


----------



## injinji (Oct 20, 2020)

1913 Grandpa [Louis M] Jones, Niagra KY, country musician (Hee-Haw)


----------



## injinji (Oct 20, 2020)

1945 Ric Lee, rock drummer (Ten Years After-Cannock, Staffs)


----------



## injinji (Oct 20, 2020)

1950 Tom Petty, American classic rock singer (Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers), born in Gainesville, Florida (d. 2017)


----------



## injinji (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 20, 2020)

1951 Al Greenwood, keyboardist (Foreigner-Feels Like the First Time)


----------



## injinji (Oct 20, 2020)

1971 Snoop Dogg [Calvin Broadus], rapper (What's My Name, Gin & Juice), born in Long Beach, California


----------



## injinji (Oct 21, 2020)

1917 [John Birks] "Dizzy" Gillespie, American jazz trumpeter, a creator of bebop & modern jazz (A Night In Tunisia), born in Cheraw, South Carolina; (d. 1993)


----------



## injinji (Oct 21, 2020)

1940 Manfred Mann [Michael Lubowitz], British, rocker ("Mighty Quinn"; "Blinded By The Light"), born in Johannesburg, Transvaal, Union of South Africa


----------



## injinji (Oct 21, 2020)

1941 Steve Cropper, American rock and soul guitarist, songwriter, and producer (Booker T & MGs; Otis Redding; The Blues Brothers), born in Willow Springs, Missouri


----------



## injinji (Oct 21, 2020)

1942 Elvin Bishop, American rock guitarist and songwriter (Fooled Around & Fell in Love), born in Glendale, California,


----------



## injinji (Oct 21, 2020)

1952 Brent Mydland, American rock keyboardist and vocalist (Grateful Dead, 1979-90), born in Munich, Germany (d. 1990)


----------



## injinji (Oct 21, 2020)

1953 Charlotte Caffey, American rock guitarist, keyboardist, and vocalist (The Go-Go's - "We Got The Beat"), born in Santa Monica, California


----------



## injinji (Oct 22, 2020)

1939 Ray Jones, rock bassist (Billy J Kramer & The Dakotas)


----------



## injinji (Oct 22, 2020)

1945 Leslie West [Weinstein], American rocker (Mountain-Mississippi Queen), born in NYC, New York


----------



## injinji (Oct 22, 2020)

1946 Eddie Brigati, American rock vocalist (The Young Rascals - "Groovin'"), born in Garfield, New Jersey


----------



## injinji (Oct 22, 2020)

1968 Shelby Lynne, Quantico Va, country singer (If I Could Bottle This Up)


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 22, 2020)

1942 Bobby Fuller, (d. 1966)





Within months of "I Fought the Law" becoming a top 10 hit, Fuller was found dead in an automobile parked outside his Hollywood apartment.[1] The Los Angeles deputy medical examiner, Jerry Nelson, performed the autopsy. According to Dean Kuipers:[7] "The report states that Bobby's face, chest, and side were covered in 'petechial hemorrhages,' probably caused by gasoline vapors and the summer heat. He found no bruises, no broken bones, no cuts. No evidence of beating." Kuipers further explains that boxes for "accident" and "suicide" were checked, but next to the boxes were question marks. Despite the official cause of death, some commentators believe Fuller was murdered.[8][9]

A crime website has speculated that the Los Angeles Police Department may have been involved because of Fuller's connection to a Mafia-related woman.[10]


----------



## injinji (Oct 23, 2020)

1940 Freddie Marsden, English rock drummer (Gerry and the Pacemakers), born in Liverpool, England (d. 2006)


----------



## injinji (Oct 23, 2020)

1947 Greg Ridley, British rock bassist (Spooky Tooth; Humble Pie), born in Carlisle, Cumberland, England (d. 2003)


----------



## injinji (Oct 23, 2020)

1956 Dwight Yoakam, American country singer (Honky Tonk Man), born in Pikeville, Kentucky


----------



## injinji (Oct 23, 2020)

1959 Weird Al Yankovic [Alfred Matthew], American parody singer (Eat It, UHF, Naked Gun), born in Downey, California


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 23, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1959 Weird Al Yankovic [Alfred Matthew], American parody singer (Eat It, UHF, Naked Gun), born in Downey, California


a national treasure.
"Go hang a salami, I'm a lasagna hog"


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 23, 2020)

1931 Diana Dors 






"Your mouth's a roller coaster, and I just want to take a ride"


----------



## injinji (Oct 24, 2020)

1930 The Big Bopper [Jiles Perry Richardson], American musician, born in Sabine Pass, Texas (d. 1959)


----------



## injinji (Oct 24, 2020)

1936 Bill Wyman, English rock and jazz bassist (Rolling Stones, 1962-93 - "Under My Thumb"), born in Lewisham, London


----------



## injinji (Oct 24, 2020)

1946 Jerry Edmonton, Canadian rock drummer (Steppenwolf), born in Oshawa, Ontario (d. 1993)


----------



## injinji (Oct 24, 2020)

1948 Dale "Buffin" Griffin, English rock drummer (Mott The Hoople), born in Ross-on-Wye, Herefordshire, England (d. 2016)


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 24, 2020)

1944 Ted Templeman, American musician and record producer (Doobie Brothers; Van Halen)


----------



## injinji (Oct 25, 2020)

1924 Earl Palmer, American rock and roll drummer (The Wrecking Crew), born in New Orleans (d. 200


----------



## injinji (Oct 25, 2020)

1941 Helen Reddy, Australian-American rock vocalist ("I Am Woman"; "You And Me Against The World"), born in Melbourne, Victoria, Australia (d. 2020)


----------



## injinji (Oct 25, 2020)

1944 Jon Anderson, English rock singer (Yes - Roundabout; Close To The Edge), born in Accrington, Lancashire


----------



## injinji (Oct 25, 2020)

1947 Glenn Tipton, English rock guitarist (Judas Priest-Breakin' the Law), born in Blackheath, England


----------



## injinji (Oct 25, 2020)

1956 Matthias Jabs, German rock guitarist (Scorpions-Wind of Change), born in Hannover, Germany


----------



## injinji (Oct 25, 2020)

1957 Robbie Macintosh, English rock guitarist and vocalist (The Pretenders), born in Sutton, Surrey, England


----------



## injinji (Oct 25, 2020)

1961 [Chadwick Gaylord] Chad Smith, American drummer (Red Hot Chili Peppers), born in Saint Paul, Minnesota


----------



## injinji (Oct 26, 2020)

1946 Keith Hopwood, English rock guitarist (Herman's Hermits), born in Davyhulme, Manchester, England


----------



## injinji (Oct 26, 2020)

1951 [William] Bootsy Collins, American guitarist and singer (Parliament-Funkadelic), born in Cincinnati, Ohio


----------



## injinji (Oct 26, 2020)

1963 Natalie Merchant, American singer and songwriter (10,000 Maniacs), born in Jamestown, New York


----------



## injinji (Oct 27, 2020)

1948 Sherman Robertson, American blues guitarist (I'm the Man), born in Breaux Bridge, Louisiana


----------



## injinji (Oct 27, 2020)

1949 Garry Tallent, American rock bassist and producer (E Street Band), born in Detroit, Michigan


----------



## injinji (Oct 27, 2020)

1951 K. K. Downing, British rock guitarist (Judas Priest - "Breakin' The Law"), born in West Bromwich, Staffordshire, England


----------



## injinji (Oct 28, 2020)

1936 Charlie Daniels, American singer (Devil Went Down to Georgia), born in Wilmington, North Carolina (d. 2020)


----------



## injinji (Oct 28, 2020)

1969 Ben Harper, American blues and reggae musician and singer-songwriter (No Mercy In This Land), born in Pomona, California


----------



## injinji (Oct 29, 2020)

1925 John Haley "Zoot" Sims, American jazz saxophonist, born in Inglewood, California (d. 1985)


----------



## injinji (Oct 29, 2020)

1930 Omara Portuondo, Cuban singer (Cuarteto d'Aida; Buena Vista Social Club), born in Havana, Cuba


----------



## injinji (Oct 29, 2020)

1944 Denny Laine [Brian Hines], English rock guitarist (The Moody Blues, Wings), born in Tyseley, Birmingham, England
From wiki wiki: *Denny Laine* (born *Brian Frederick Hines*; 29 October 1944) is an English musician, singer, and songwriter, known as a founder of two major British rock bands: The Moody Blues, with whom he played from 1964-66, and Paul McCartney and Wings, with whom he played from 1971-81. Laine has worked with a variety of artists and groups over a six decade career, and continues to record and perform as a solo artist. In 2018, Laine was inducted into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame as a member of the Moody Blues.[1]


----------



## injinji (Oct 29, 2020)

1946 Peter Green [Greenbaum], English guitarist (Fleetwood Mac - "Albatross"), born in Bethnal Green, London (d. 2020)


----------



## injinji (Oct 30, 2020)

1914 Patsy Montana [Ruby Rose Blevins], American country singer, songwriter and yodeler (I Want To Be A Cowboys' Sweetheart), born in Beaudry, Arkansas (d. 1996)


----------



## injinji (Oct 30, 2020)

1939 Grace Slick, American rock vocalist (Jefferson Airplane - "White Rabbit"), born in Highland Park, Illinois


----------



## injinji (Oct 30, 2020)

1941 Otis Williams [Otis Miles], American singer and songwriter (The Temptations - "Just My Imagination"), born in Texarkana, Texas


----------



## injinji (Oct 30, 2020)

1947 Timothy B. Schmit, American bass player and singer (Eagles - "I Can't Tell You Why"; Poco - "Cimmarron Rose"), born in Oakland, California


----------



## injinji (Oct 30, 2020)

1965 Gavin Rossdale, English singer-songwriter (Bush - Sixteen Stone) and actor, born in London, Englnd


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 30, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1947 Timothy B. Schmit, American bass player and singer (Eagles - "I Can't Tell You Why"; Poco - "Cimmarron Rose"), born in Oakland, California


----------



## injinji (Oct 31, 2020)

1949 Bob Siebenberg, American rock drummer (Supertramp - Crime Of The Century), born in Glendale, California


----------



## injinji (Oct 31, 2020)

1952 Bernard Edwards, bassist (Chicago-Addicted to Love), born in Greenville, North Carolina


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 1, 2020)

1950 Dan Peek, American rock vocalist and guitarist (America), born in Panama City, Florida (d. 2011)


Known for singing the high harmonies, Dan Peek contributed lead and backing vocals, guitars, bass, keyboards, and harmonica to their recordings during his tenure in the band.[8] As a member of America, Peek wrote or co-wrote four Top 100 singles: "Don't Cross the River" (No. 35), "Lonely People" (No. 5), "Woman Tonight" (No. 44), and "Today's the Day" (No. 23), all of which he also sang lead on. 






When Peek was a young boy, he suffered from rheumatoid arthritis and had to be hospitalized for weeks 100 miles (160 km) away from the family home; his parents could only visit occasionally. Peek remembered this experience when, about a year before he died, he decided to dispose of five of his vintage guitars. Because the Ronald McDonald Houses exist to provide housing for families of hospitalized children close to hospitals around the United States and the world, Peek donated these five guitars to the San Diego house, which were subsequently sold to a collector, resulting in a $50,000 
donation.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 1, 2020)

1963 Rick Allen, English rock drummer


----------



## injinji (Nov 1, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> 1950 Dan Peek, American rock vocalist and guitarist (America), born in Panama City, Florida (d. 2011)
> 
> 
> Known for singing the high harmonies, Dan Peek contributed lead and backing vocals, guitars, bass, keyboards, and harmonica to their recordings during his tenure in the band.[8] As a member of America, Peek wrote or co-wrote four Top 100 singles: "Don't Cross the River" (No. 35), "Lonely People" (No. 5), "Woman Tonight" (No. 44), and "Today's the Day" (No. 23), all of which he also sang lead on.
> ...


He's from my neck of the woods. And I didn't know any of that. Thanks.


----------



## injinji (Nov 1, 2020)

1898 Sippie Wallace [Beulah Belle Thomas], American blues singer, (Women Be Wise), born in Plumb Bayou, Arkansas (d. 1986)


----------



## injinji (Nov 1, 2020)

1936 [Zephire] Andre Williams, American R&B musician (Shake a Tail Feather), born in Bessemer, Alabama (d. 2019)


----------



## injinji (Nov 1, 2020)

1937 Bill Anderson, American country music singer (Still, From This Pen), born in Columbia, South Carolina
(easy listening country?)


----------



## injinji (Nov 1, 2020)

1944 Richard "Kinky" Friedman, American country rocker (Ride 'em Jewboy), born in Chicago, Illinois


----------



## injinji (Nov 1, 2020)

1945 Rick Grech, British rock musician (Blind Faith, Traffic), born in Bordeaux, France (d. 1990)


----------



## injinji (Nov 1, 2020)

1957 Lyle Lovett, American country singer (Joshua Judges Ruth; The Road To Ensenada), born in Klein, Texas


----------



## injinji (Nov 2, 2020)

1931 Phil Woods, American jazz saxophonist and composer (Steely Dan's "Doctor Wu"; Billy Joel's "Just The Way You Are"), born in Springfield, Massachusetts (d. 2015)


----------



## injinji (Nov 2, 2020)

1938 Jay Black, American singer (Jay and the Americans), born in NYC, New York


----------



## injinji (Nov 2, 2020)

1944 Keith Emerson, English rock musician (Emerson, Lake & Palmer), born in Todmorden, West Yorkshire (d. 2016)


----------



## injinji (Nov 2, 2020)

1947 Dave Pegg, British pop bassist (Jethro Tull-Crest of a Nave), born in Birmingham, England


----------



## injinji (Nov 2, 2020)

1957 Carter Beauford, American drummer (Dave Matthews Band), born in Charlottesville, Virginia


----------



## injinji (Nov 2, 2020)

1961 K.D. Lang [Kathy Dawn], Canadian country singer, born in Consort, Alberta


----------



## injinji (Nov 2, 2020)

1975 Chris Walla, American musician (Death Cab for Cutie), born in Bothell, Washington


----------



## injinji (Nov 3, 2020)

1907 Joe Turner, American jazz pianist, born in Baltimore, Maryland (d. 1990)


----------



## injinji (Nov 3, 2020)

1941 Brian Poole, English musician (Brian Poole & The Tremeloes), born in Barking, England


----------



## injinji (Nov 3, 2020)

1945 Nick Simper, English bass guitarist (Deep Purple, Warhorse), born in Norwood Green, England
From wiki wiki: 
Simper was born in Frogmore House Maternity Home, Norwood Green, Southall, Middlesex. Prior to co-founding Deep Purple in 1968, Simper played for a number of bands, including The Renegades (1960–61), The Delta Five (1961–63), Some Other Guys (1963–64), Buddy Britten & The Regents renamed Simon Raven Cult (1964–66) and Johnny Kidd & the Pirates. Within a few months of his joining The Pirates, Simper and Kidd were involved in a car crash that took Kidd's life and left Simper injured. After recovering, Simper briefly reactivated The Pirates as a tribute band to Kidd (1966–67) before joining the Garden, the backing band for The Flower Pot Men (1967–6, where he played alongside Jon Lord. (It was Lord who initially suggested that Simper be asked to join Deep Purple when that band was first forming.) Simper also had a brief spell with Lord Sutch's Savages.
Simper played bass on three Deep Purple albums from 1968 to 1969. He was fired from Deep Purple in mid-1969 together with original singer Rod Evans. When new singer Ian Gillan from the band Episode Six was sought as a replacement for Evans, bandmate Roger Glover tagged along to play bass at some rehearsals and recorded the single "Hallelujah" for Deep Purple without Simper even knowing. Deep Purple's drummer Ian Paice soon suggested that the band hire Glover along with Gillan, and the rest of the band agreed given that Glover and Gillan had formed a strong songwriting partnership in Episode Six.[1] Ritchie Blackmore had also stated in interviews that he felt Simper's bass playing was too old fashioned and more suited to old style rock 'n roll than the hard rock direction he wanted to take the band in.


----------



## injinji (Nov 3, 2020)

1954 Adam Ant [Stuart Goddard], English punk rocker (Goody Two Shoes, Antmusic), born in London


----------



## injinji (Nov 3, 2020)

1977 Jane Monheit, American jazz singer, born on Long Island, New York


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 3, 2020)

1933 John Barry [Prendergast], English film score composer


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 4, 2020)

1954 Chris Difford, British guitarist and vocalist (Squeeze)


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 4, 2020)

1956 James Honeyman-Scott, English rock guitarist and vocalist (Pretenders), born in Hereford, Herefordshire, England (d. 1982)


----------



## injinji (Nov 4, 2020)

1938 Harry Elston, American R&B singer (Friends of Distinction), born in Dallas, Texas


----------



## injinji (Nov 4, 2020)

1940 Delbert McClinton, American singer (Gonna Find a Good Woman), born in Lubbock, Texas


----------



## injinji (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 4, 2020)

1956 James Honeyman-Scott, English rock guitarist and vocalist (Pretenders), born in Hereford, Herefordshire, England (d. 1982)


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 4, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1956 James Honeyman-Scott, English rock guitarist and vocalist (Pretenders), born in Hereford, Herefordshire, England (d. 1982)


Nice clip, amigo, but Mr Honeyman-Scott had long since passed away, as had original bassist Pete Farndon.


----------



## injinji (Nov 5, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Nice clip, amigo, but Mr Honeyman-Scott had long since passed away, as had original bassist Pete Farndon.


Thanks. It's amazing I get as many of them right as I do, taking into account the amount of research I put in most days.


----------



## injinji (Nov 5, 2020)

1931 Ike Turner, American musician (Ike and Tine Turner - A Fool in Love), born in Clarksdale, Mississippi (d. 2007)


----------



## injinji (Nov 5, 2020)

1941 Art Garfunkel, American singer and actor (Simon and Garfunkel, Carnal Knowledge), born in NYC, New York


----------



## injinji (Nov 5, 2020)

1947 Peter Noone, English rock singer, sometimes known as "Herman" (Herman's Hermits - "I'm Into Something Good"; "Mrs. Brown, You've Got A Lovely Daughter"), born in Davyhulme, Lancashire, England


----------



## injinji (Nov 6, 2020)

1941 Doug Sahm, American musician (Sir Douglas Quintet; Texas Tornadoes), born in San Antonio, Texas (d. 1999)
I heard She's About a Mover on my local NPR station again this morning. (they didn't mention it was his birthday though)


----------



## injinji (Nov 6, 2020)

1941 Guy Clark, American country singer (Heartbroke), born in Monahans, Texas (d. 2016)


----------



## injinji (Nov 6, 2020)

1948 Glenn Frey, American rock vocalist (Eagles-Take it Easy), born in Detroit, Michigan (d. 2016)


----------



## injinji (Nov 6, 2020)

1964 Corey Glover, American rock guitarist and singer (Living Colour), born in Brooklyn, New York


----------



## injinji (Nov 7, 2020)

1942 Johnny Rivers [Ramistella], American singer (Secret Agent Man), born in NYC, New York


----------



## injinji (Nov 7, 2020)

1943 Joni Mitchell [Roberta J Anderson], Canadian singer (Clouds), born in Fort Macleod, Alberta


----------



## injinji (Nov 8, 2020)

1934 Doc Green, American pop baritone vocalist (The Drifters) (d. 1989)


----------



## injinji (Nov 8, 2020)

1944 Bonnie Bramlett, American rock vocalist (Delandy & Bonnie), born in Granite City, Illinois


----------



## injinji (Nov 8, 2020)

1944 Rodney Slater, English rocker (Bonzo Dog Band), born in Crowland, Lincolnshire, England


----------



## injinji (Nov 8, 2020)

1944 Robert Nix, American musician (founding member of the Atlanta Rhythm Section), born in Blakely, Georgia (d. 2012)


----------



## injinji (Nov 8, 2020)

1945 Don Murray, American drummer (The Turtles), born in Glendale, California (d. 1996)


----------



## injinji (Nov 8, 2020)

1949 Al Berger, American musician (Southside Johnny and the Asbury Jukes)


----------



## injinji (Nov 8, 2020)

1949 Bonnie Raitt, American blues country singer-songwriter (Nick of Time, Something To Talk About), born in Burbank, California


----------



## injinji (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 8, 2020)

1954 Rickie Lee Jones, American singer-songwriter ("Chuck E's In Love"), born in Chicago, Illinois


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 9, 2020)

1948 Joe Bouchard, American guitarist and bassist

lead vocals, bass and piano, songwriter

"He said he was a junkie, and he punctuated his walk with a gun."


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 9, 2020)

1936 Mary Travers, American folk singer (Peter Paul & Mary), born in Louisville, Kentucky (d. 2009)


----------



## injinji (Nov 9, 2020)

1941 Tom Fogerty, American rocker (Creedence Clearwater Revival), born in Berkeley, California (d. 1990)


----------



## injinji (Nov 9, 2020)

1970 Susan Tedeschi, American musician, born in Boston, Massachusetts


----------



## injinji (Nov 10, 2020)

1933 Mack Rice, American musician and songwriter (Mustang Sally), born in Clarksdale, Mississippi (d. 2016)


----------



## injinji (Nov 10, 2020)

1944 Tim Rice, English lyricist (Chess Moves, 1 Night in Bangkok), born in Amersham, Buckinghamshire


----------



## injinji (Nov 10, 2020)

1946 Bill Bryson, American singer (Desert Rose Band-Love Reunited), born in Evanston, Illinois


----------



## injinji (Nov 10, 2020)

1947 Greg Lake, English rock vocalist and bassist (King Crimson, Emerson, Lake & Palmer), born in Bournemouth (d. 2016)


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 10, 2020)

1947 Glen Buxton, American guitarist (Alice Cooper) (d. 1997)


----------



## injinji (Nov 11, 2020)

1928 Ernestine Anderson, American jazz vocalist and blues singer, born in Houston, Texas (d. 2016)


----------



## injinji (Nov 11, 2020)

1938 Roger Lavern [Jackson], English rock keyboardist (Tornados), born in Kidderminster, England (d. 2013)


----------



## injinji (Nov 11, 2020)

1945 Chris Dreja, English rocker (Yardbirds), born in London, England


----------



## injinji (Nov 11, 2020)

1945 Vince Martell, American rock guitarist (Vanilla Fudge), born in NYC, New York


----------



## injinji (Nov 13, 2020)

1942 John P Hammond, American blues singer (So Many Roads), born in NYC, New York


----------



## injinji (Nov 13, 2020)

1949 Roger Steen, American rock guitarist and vocalist (Tubes), born in Pipestone, Minnesota


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 13, 2020)

1956 Aldo Nova


Aldo Nova
3 years ago
Hi everybody, how the hell are you doing.. You know when you bring everything right down to the basics and think about your lives....Life really is a Fantasy. Love you all. Aldo March 10th, 2017


Real Truth11 months ago
People in my office thought I was crazy for wearing this leopard jumpsuit, till I showed them this video. Now I'm the coolest dentist in town.







MrSkyblu13 years ago
Some people have said that Aldo Nova is playing the solo, but he's not. Aldo has said himself that he played the main riff and keyboards, but that the solo is Buck, and the riff is Buck playing what Aldo wrote.


----------



## injinji (Nov 14, 2020)

1905 John Henry Barbee, American guitarist and singer (d. 1964)


----------



## injinji (Nov 14, 2020)

1934 Ellis Marsalis, American jazz pianist & teacher, born in New Orleans, Louisiana (d. 2020)


----------



## injinji (Nov 14, 2020)

1936 Cornell Gunter, American R&B singer (Coasters - "Poison Ivy"; "Yakety-Yak"), born in Coffeyville, Kansas (d. 1990)


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 14, 2020)

1940 Freddie Garrity


----------



## injinji (Nov 15, 2020)

1932 Clyde McPhatter, American R&B singer (Drifters-Treasure My Love), born in Durham, North Carolina (d. 1972)


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 15, 2020)

1954 Mitch Easter, American record producer (REM), born in Winston-Salem, North Carolina
Also, singer/guitarist/songwriter for Let's Active, a band that barely got noticed enough to be called 'criminally overlooked'. This song is an all time favorite of mine; kicks more ass than the entire REM catalogue combined imho.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 15, 2020)

No puppies were harmed by Mitch Easter in this video.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 15, 2020)

1968 Jennifer Charles, American singer/songwriter
someone should name a weed strain after her 






"I am the treat". Indeed.
















" My tail alone could tell you tales"


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 15, 2020)

1958 Harry Rushakoff, American drummer


----------



## injinji (Nov 16, 2020)

1873 W. C. Handy, American composer and musician known as the "Father of the Blues" (Memphis Blues, St Louis Blues), born in Florence, Alabama (d. 195


----------



## injinji (Nov 16, 2020)

1931 Hubert Sumlin, American blues guitarist (Howlin' Wolf), born in Greenwood, Mississippi (d. 2011)


----------



## injinji (Nov 17, 2020)

1944 (Harold Eugene) Gene Clark, American singer-songwriter (The Byrds - "Eight Miles High"), born in Tipton, Missouri (d. 1991)


----------



## injinji (Nov 17, 2020)

1946 Martin Barre, British rock guitarist (Jethro Tull)


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 17, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1944 (Harold Eugene) Gene Clark, American singer-songwriter (The Byrds - "Eight Miles High"), born in Tipton, Missouri (d. 1991)


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 17, 2020)

But if time makes a difference while we're gone Tell me now and I won't be hangin' on


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 17, 2020)

1938 Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## injinji (Nov 18, 2020)

1907 Compay Segundo, Cuban musician (Buena Vista Social Club), born in Siboney, Cuba (d. 2003)


----------



## injinji (Nov 18, 2020)

1936 Don Cherry, American jazz trumpeter (Ornette Coleman), born in Oklahoma City, Oklahoma (d. 1995)


----------



## injinji (Nov 18, 2020)

1947 Michael Carabello, American percussionist and songwriter (Santana, 1968-71), born in San Francisco, California


----------



## injinji (Nov 18, 2020)

1959 Cindy Blackman Santana, American jazz and rock session and touring drummer (Lenny Kravitz; Santana), born in Yellow Springs, Ohio
I saw this lady on the Newshour last week.


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Nov 18, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


>


I was there...all day ...at the first Farm Aid. Champaign illinois!!!


----------



## injinji (Nov 19, 2020)

1927 Joe Hunter, American pianist and bandleader of Motown's house band - The Funk Brothers (1959-64), born in Jackson, Tennessee (d. 2007)


----------



## injinji (Nov 19, 2020)

1937 Ray Collins, American rock vocalist (Mothers of Invention), born in Pomona, California (d.2012)


----------



## injinji (Nov 19, 2020)

1944 Charlie Coe, American rock guitarist and bassist (Paul Revere & the Raiders, 1963-6, born in Boise, Idaho


----------



## injinji (Nov 19, 2020)

1960 Matt Sorum, American rock drummer (Guns n' Roses, 1990-97; Velvet Revolver, 2002-0, born in Orange County, California


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 20, 2020)

1941 Dr. John [Malcolm John Rebennack]


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 20, 2020)

1942 Norman Greenbaum


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 20, 2020)

1946 Duane Allman

1947 Joe Walsh

1954 Frank Marino, Canadian rock guitarist


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 20, 2020)

1977 Josh Turner


----------



## injinji (Nov 20, 2020)

1939 Dick Smothers, American comedian and folk singer (The Smothers Brothers Show), born in NYC, New York


----------



## injinji (Nov 20, 2020)

1941 Dr. John [Malcolm John Rebennack], American musician (Right Place, Wrong Time), born in New Orleans, Louisiana (d. 2019)


----------



## injinji (Nov 20, 2020)

1942 Norman Greenbaum, American folk singer (Spirit in the Sky), born in Malden, Massachusetts


----------



## injinji (Nov 20, 2020)

1945 Danny McBride, American musician (Sha Na Na), born in Somerville, Massachusetts (2009)


----------



## injinji (Nov 20, 2020)

1946 Duane Allman, American rock guitarist (The Allman Brothers Band), born in Nashville, Tennessee (d. 1971)


----------



## injinji (Nov 20, 2020)

1947 Joe Walsh, American guitarist ("Life's Been Good"; "Rocky Mountain Way"; Eagles - "In The City"), born in Wichita, Kansas


----------



## injinji (Nov 21, 2020)

1948 Lonnie Jordan, rock keyboardist and vocalist (War), born in San Diego, California


----------



## injinji (Nov 21, 2020)

1948 John "Rabbit" Bundrick, American keyboardist and organist (The Who, The Rocky Horror Picture Show), born in Houston, Texas


----------



## injinji (Nov 21, 2020)

1957 Jim Brown, rocker (UB40-Red Red Wine)


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 21, 2020)

1965 Bjork


----------



## injinji (Nov 22, 2020)

1941 Ron McClure, rocker (Blood, Sweat & Tears)


----------



## injinji (Nov 22, 2020)

1942 Floyd Sneed, Canadian rock drummer (Three Dog Night), born in Calgary, Alberta


----------



## injinji (Nov 22, 2020)

1950 Steven Van Zandt, American guitarist, songwriter, producer (E-Street Band; Asbury Jukes), and actor (The Sopranos), born in Winthrop, Massachusetts


----------



## injinji (Nov 22, 2020)

1950 [Ma]Tina Weymouth, rock bassist (Talking Heads-& She Was), born in Coronado, California


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 22, 2020)

1941 Jesse Colin Young


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 23, 2020)

1926 R. L. Burnside


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 23, 2020)

*Ferdinando "Fred" Buscaglione* ; 23 November 1921 – 3 February 1960) was an Italian singer and actor who became very popular in the late 1950s. His public persona – the character he played both in his songs and his movies – was of a humorous mobster with a penchant for whisky and women. 

His friend Leo Chiosso, a lyricist who wrote many of his songs, told him stories about gangsters and their babes, New York City and Chicago, tough men who were ruthless with enemies but easily fell victims to a woman's charms. Together they wrote the hits that brought nationwide fame to Buscaglione.

After perfecting his routine in night clubs and theatres he started recording his songs in 1955; the first single (a shellac 78rpm record containing 'Che bambola' and 'Giacomino') sold 1,000,000 copies with close to no promotion, propelling him to a degree of fame he never considered possible.

By the end of the 1950s, Buscaglione was one of Italy's most wanted entertainers. He appeared on advertising campaigns, on television, in movies.

At 38 years of age, he was killed in a car accident when his lilac Ford Thunderbird collided with a truck Lancia Esatau in the early hours before dawn in Rome. Immediately brought to the hospital in a bus flagged down by the truck driver, he arrived there too late. Only hours earlier he had dinner with some friends at a restaurant in Rome and met future Italian pop diva Mina Mazzini who made her Sanremo Music Festival debut earlier. The two discussed future collaboration that sadly never materialized.[1] Tens of thousands people attended his funeral in Turin on 6 February 1960.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 23, 2020)

1926 R. L. Burnside, American blues musician (Deep Blues), born in Harmontown, Mississippi (d. 2005)


----------



## injinji (Nov 23, 2020)

1954 Bruce Hornsby, American pop, rock, and bluegrass, singer-songwriter, and piano player (The Way It Is), born in Williamsburg, Virginia


----------



## injinji (Nov 24, 2020)

1939 Jim Yester, rock vocalist/guitarist (Association), born in Birmingham, Alabama


----------



## injinji (Nov 24, 2020)

1943 Richard Tee, American pianist, singer and arranger (Slip' Slidin' Away, In Your Eyes), born in Brooklyn, New York (d. 1993)


----------



## injinji (Nov 24, 2020)

1950 Bob [Robert Lewis] Burns, American drummer (Lynyrd Skynyrd), born in Jacksonville, Florida (d. 2015)

From wiki wiki:

Burns was born in Gainesville, Florida on November 24, 1950.[2] He helped to form Lynyrd Skynyrd in 1964 with Ronnie Van Zant, Gary Rossington, Allen Collins and Larry Junstrom and remained until 1974, although by some accounts he left the band for a while during the early 1970s. Burns played on the band's early recordings, but on the album _Skynyrd's First and... Last,_ a collection of early demos made in Muscle Shoals, the drum parts of some songs recorded in 1971 were played by Rickey Medlocke. That album also contains songs recorded in 1972 which feature Burns on drums, suggesting that Burns left the band in 1971 and had returned by 1972. During a brief period in the early 1970s, Medlocke occasionally played alongside Burns on drums for live shows, a two-drummer line-up similar to The Allman Brothers Band.
In addition to _Skynyrd's First And... Last_, Burns also played on the band's first two official albums: _(Pronounced 'Lĕh-'nérd 'Skin-'nérd)_ and _Second Helping_. Burns suffered a mental breakdown while on a particularly difficult European tour with Lynyrd Skynyrd and left the band in 1974, and was thus not involved in the plane crash that killed three band members in 1977.
In 1996, he participated in a performance to promote _Freebird: The Movie_. On March 13, 2006, he rejoined Lynyrd Skynyrd for one performance as he played alongside Gary Rossington, Billy Powell, Ed King, Artimus Pyle and The Honkettes at the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame induction.


----------



## injinji (Nov 24, 2020)

1945 Lee Michaels, rocker (Do You Know What I Mean), born in Los Angeles, California


----------



## injinji (Nov 24, 2020)

1955 Clem Burke [Clement Bozewski], American rock drummer (Blondie - "Heart Of Glass"), born in Bayonne, New Jersey


----------



## injinji (Nov 24, 2020)

1955 Elvis Ramone [Clement Bozewski], American drummer (The Ramones, August 1987), born in Bayonne, New Jersey


----------



## injinji (Nov 25, 2020)

1914 Eddie Boyd, American blues pianist and singer ("Five Long Years"), born in Mississippi ( d. 1994)


----------



## injinji (Nov 25, 2020)

1928 Etta Jones, American jazz singer (Don't Go to Strangers), born in Aiken, South Carolina (d. 2001)


----------



## injinji (Nov 25, 2020)

1940 Percy Sledge, American soul singer (When A Man Loves A Woman), born in Leighton, Alabama (d. 2015)


----------



## injinji (Nov 25, 2020)

1945 Bev Bevan, English drummer (Electric Light Orchestra), born in Birmingham, England


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 25, 2020)

1937 Bob Babbitt [Robert Kreinar], Hungarian-American bassist (The Funk Brothers), born in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania (d. 2012)


----------



## injinji (Nov 26, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> 1937 Bob Babbitt [Robert Kreinar], Hungarian-American bassist (The Funk Brothers), born in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania (d. 2012)


----------



## injinji (Nov 26, 2020)

1939 Tina Turner [Anna Mae Bullock], American singer (Proud Mary), born in Nutbush, Tennessee


----------



## injinji (Nov 26, 2020)

1945 John McVie, British rock bassist (John Mayall's Blues Breakers; Fleetwood Mac - Rumours, Tusk), born in Ealing, Middlesex, England


----------



## injinji (Nov 26, 2020)

1967 John Stirratt, American bassist (Wilco - Yankee Hotel Foxtrot), born in New Orleans, Louisiana


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 27, 2020)

1962 Mike "Puffy" Bordin, American rock drummer


----------



## injinji (Nov 27, 2020)

1935 Al Jackson Jr., American session drummer (Stax; Booker T. & MGs - "Green Onions"), born in Memphis, Tennessee (d. 1975)


----------



## injinji (Nov 27, 2020)

1942 James Marshall "Jimi" Hendrix, American rock guitarist (Purple Haze), born in Seattle, Washington (d. 1970)


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 28, 2020)

1929 Clarence Fountain, American Grammy Award-winning gospel singer (The Blind Boys of Alabama), born in Tyler, Alabama (d. 201


----------



## injinji (Nov 28, 2020)

1943 Randy Newman, American singer-songwriter and composer (Short People, You've Got a Friend in Me), born in New Orleans, Louisiana


----------



## injinji (Nov 28, 2020)

1949 Hugh McKenna, British rock keyboardist (The Sensational Alex Harvey Band), born in Coatsbridge, England (d. 2019)


----------



## injinji (Nov 28, 2020)

1956 Kristine Arnold, American country singer (Sweethearts of Rodeo - "Midnight Girl"), born in Torrance, California


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 28, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1949 Hugh McKenna, British rock keyboardist (The Sensational Alex Harvey Band), born in Coatsbridge, England (d. 2019)


Sometimes you just know a band is gonna suck before you ever hear a note.


----------



## injinji (Nov 29, 2020)

1912 Viola Smith, American drummer and bandleader (one of the first professional female drummers), born in Mount Calvary, Wisconsin (d. 2020) [1]


----------



## injinji (Nov 29, 2020)

1933 John Mayall, British blues musician (John Mayall & the Bluesbreakers), born in Macclesfield, England


----------



## injinji (Nov 29, 2020)

1942 Felix Cavaliere, American rock singer, songwriter, and keyboardist (Rascals - "Lonely Too Long", "People Got to Be Free"), born in Pelham. New York


----------



## injinji (Nov 29, 2020)

1951 Roger Troutman, American funk musician (Zapp), born in Hamilton, Ohio (d. 1999)


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 29, 2020)

1941 Denny Doherty, Canadian musician, singer, songwriter (The Mamas & The Papas), born in Halifax, Nova Scotia (d. 2007)


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 29, 2020)

1947 Ronnie Montrose, American rock guitarist (Montrose, Gamma), born in Denver, Colorado (d. 2012)


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 29, 2020)

1951 Barry Goudreau, American rock guitarist and harmony singer.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 30, 2020)

1915 Walter Brown "Brownie" McGhee


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 30, 2020)

1943 Leo Lyons, Standbridge Beds, rock bassist


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 30, 2020)

1944 Rob Grill, rock bassist


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 30, 2020)

1945 Roger Glover, rock bassist


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 30, 2020)

1954 George McArdle, rock bassist


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 30, 2020)

1955 Billy Idol


----------



## injinji (Nov 30, 2020)

1909 Robert Nighthawk, American musician (d. 1967)


----------



## injinji (Nov 30, 2020)

1944 Luther T Ingram, American singer/songwriter (I'll Be Your Shelter)


----------



## injinji (Nov 30, 2020)

1957 Richard Barbieri, British keyboardist (Porcupine Tree)


----------



## injinji (Dec 1, 2020)

1919 Lurlean Hunter, American jazz singer, born in Clarksdale, Mississippi (d. 1983)


----------



## injinji (Dec 1, 2020)

1921 John Bunch, American jazz pianist (New York Swing Trio), born in Tipton, Indiana (d. 2010)


----------



## injinji (Dec 1, 2020)

1933 Lou Rawls, American vocalist (Dean Martin's Golddigers, Natural Man), born in Chicago, Illinois (d. 2006)


----------



## injinji (Dec 1, 2020)

1944 Eric Bloom, American rock vocalist/guitarist (Blue Öyster Cult)


----------



## injinji (Dec 1, 2020)

1945 John Densmore, American drummer (The Doors - "Light My Fire"; "L.A. Woman"), born in Los Angeles, California


----------



## injinji (Dec 2, 2020)

1931 Wynton Kelly, American jazz pianist (Dizzy Gillespie; Miles Davis), born in Brooklyn, New York (d. 1971)


----------



## injinji (Dec 2, 2020)

1941 Tom McGuiness, English rocker (The Blues Band), born in Wimbledon, London


----------



## injinji (Dec 2, 2020)

1942 Ted Bluechel, American rock vocalist and drummer (Association), born in San Pedro, California


----------



## injinji (Dec 3, 2020)

1907 Connee Boswell, American jazz singer (The Boswell Sisters; Pete Kelly's Blues), born in Kansas City, Missouri (d. 1976)


----------



## injinji (Dec 3, 2020)

1927 Andy Williams, American pop singer ("Moon River"; "Days of Wine and Roses"), born in Wall Lake, Iowa (d. 2012)


----------



## injinji (Dec 3, 2020)

1948 (John) "Ozzy" Osbourne, English heavy metal vocalist and songwriter (Black Sabbath), born in Birmingham, England


----------



## injinji (Dec 3, 2020)

1949 Mickey Thomas, American rock vocalist (Jefferson Starship - "Jane"; Starship -"Nothing's Gonna Stop Us Now"), born in Cairo, Georgia


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 3, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1949 Mickey Thomas, American rock vocalist (Jefferson Starship - "Jane"; Starship -"Nothing's Gonna Stop Us Now"), born in Cairo, Georgia


He sang this also.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 4, 2020)

1896 Larry Stock, American singer-songwriter (Blueberry Hill), born in NYC, New York (d. 1984)


----------



## injinji (Dec 4, 2020)

1936 Larry Davis, American blues singer and guitarist, born in Kansas City, Missouri (d. 1994)


----------



## injinji (Dec 4, 2020)

1936 Freddy Cannon [Picariello], American rocker (Palisades Park), born in Revere, Massachusetts


----------



## injinji (Dec 4, 2020)

1942 Bob Mosley, American rock bassist (Moby Grape), born in Paradise Valley, California


----------



## injinji (Dec 4, 2020)

1944 Chris Hillman, American singer (The Byrds - Turn Turn Turn), born in San Diego, California


----------



## injinji (Dec 4, 2020)

1944 Dennis Wilson, American drummer and vocalist (Beach Boys), born in Hawthorne, California (d. 1983)


----------



## injinji (Dec 4, 2020)

1948 Southside Johnny [Lyons], American rocker (Asbury Jukes - I Don't Want Go Home), born in Neptune, New Jersey


----------



## injinji (Dec 4, 2020)

1951 Gary Rossington, American rock musician (Lynyrd Skynyrd, Rossington-Collins Band)), born in Jacksonville, Florida


----------



## injinji (Dec 4, 2020)

1955 Cassandra Wilson, American jazz singer, born in Jackson, Mississippi


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 4, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1944 Chris Hillman, American singer (The Byrds - Turn Turn Turn), born in San Diego, California


----------



## injinji (Dec 5, 2020)

1899 Sonny Boy Williamson II [Aleck Miller], American blues harmonica player, singer and songwriter, born in Tallahatchie County, Mississippi (d. 1965) (year of birth disputed)


----------



## injinji (Dec 5, 2020)

1932 Little Richard [Wayne Penniman], American singer-songwriter and rock 'n' roll pioneer (Tutti Frutti), born in Macon, Georgia (d. 2020)


----------



## injinji (Dec 5, 2020)

1938 J. J. Cale, American rock guitarist (After Midnight), born in Oklahoma City, Oklahoma (d. 2013)


----------



## injinji (Dec 5, 2020)

1947 Kim Simmonds, Welsh guitarist (Savoy Brown), born in Newbridge, Wales


----------



## injinji (Dec 6, 2020)

1896 Ira Gershwin, American lyricist ('S Wonderful, I Got Rhythm), born in NYC, New York (d. 1983)


----------



## injinji (Dec 6, 2020)

1920 Dave Brubeck, American jazz pianist ("Take Five") and composer (Gates of Justice), born in Concord, California (d. 2012)


----------



## injinji (Dec 6, 2020)

1928 Bobby Van, American musical actor (The Affairs of Dobie Gillis), born in The Bronx, New York (d. 1980)


----------



## injinji (Dec 6, 2020)

1943 Mike Smith, English musician (Dave Clark 5-Glad All Over), born in London, England (d. 200


----------



## injinji (Dec 6, 2020)

1955 Bill Lloyd, American singer (Foster & Lloyd-Crazy Over You), born in Bowling Green, Kentucky


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Dec 6, 2020)

@Amos Otis and @injinji thanks for posting these...I love looking at these threads!


----------



## injinji (Dec 6, 2020)

1962 Ben Watt, British rocker (Everything but the Girl - "I Don't Want To Talk About It"; Idlewood), born in Marylebone, London


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 6, 2020)

1935 George Williams, American soul singer


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 6, 2020)

1956 Peter Buck, American rock guitarist R E M


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 6, 2020)

1956 Randy Rhoads, American heavy metal guitarist


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 6, 2020)

1970 Ulf Ekberg, Swedish pop singwriter


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 6, 2020)

ChrispyCritter said:


> @Amos Otis and @injinji thanks for posting these...I love looking at these threads!


Just keeping the seat warm until @too larry returns full time.


----------



## injinji (Dec 6, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Just keeping the seat warm until @too larry returns full time.


Larry is a damn slacker as of late.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 6, 2020)

injinji said:


> Larry is a damn slacker as of late.


I believe he said that internet was disallowed where he works, or something like that.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2020)

1910 Louis Prima


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2020)

1949 Tom Waits


----------



## injinji (Dec 7, 2020)

1910 Louis Prima, American musician (That Old Black Magic), born in New Orleans, Louisiana (d. 197


----------



## injinji (Dec 7, 2020)

1942 Harry Chapin, American folk-rock singer-songwriter (Taxi; Cat's in the Cradle), born in New York City, New York (d. 1981)


----------



## injinji (Dec 7, 2020)

1949 Tom Waits, American singer-songwriter and piano player (Small Change; Blue Valentine; "Jersey Girl"), and actor (Ironweed; Down By Law) born in Pomona, California


----------



## injinji (Dec 8, 2020)

1925 Sammy Davis Jr., American singer, dancer and actor (Ocean's 11, Candy Man), born in NYC, New York (d. 1990)


----------



## injinji (Dec 8, 2020)

1942 Bobby Elliott, rock drummer (The Hollies), born in Burnley, Lancashire


----------



## injinji (Dec 8, 2020)

1942 [Frederick] "Toots" Hibbert, Jamaican singer-songwriter (The Maytals - "Pressure Drop"), born in May Pen, Jamaica (d. 2020)


----------



## injinji (Dec 8, 2020)

1943 Jim Morrison, American singer-songwriter (The Doors) and poet, born in Melbourne, Florida (d. 1971)


----------



## injinji (Dec 8, 2020)

1947 Gregg Allman, guitarist/vocalist (The Allman Brothers Band), born in Nashville, Tennessee (d. 2017)


----------



## injinji (Dec 8, 2020)

1950 Dan Hartman, American musician (Edgar Winter Group), born in Harrisburg, Pennsylvania


----------



## injinji (Dec 8, 2020)

1957 Phil Collen, English heavy-metal guitarist (Def Leppard - Love Bites), born in London, England


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 8, 2020)

1939 Jerry Butler - The Iceman


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 8, 2020)

1944 George Baker 

One of the great one hit wonders.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 8, 2020)

1950 Dan Hartman


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 8, 2020)

1959 Paul Rutherford, vocalist


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 8, 2020)

*1957 Phil Collen 





*


----------



## injinji (Dec 9, 2020)

1934 Junior Wells, American blues singer (In My Younger Days), born in Memphis, Tennessee (d. 199


----------



## injinji (Dec 9, 2020)

1941 Dan Hicks, American singer and songwriter (Dan Hicks and his Hot Licks), born in Little Rock, Arkansas (d. 2016)


----------



## injinji (Dec 9, 2020)

1943 Kenny Vance, American musician and producer (Jay and the Americans, The Planotones), born in Brooklyn, New York


----------



## injinji (Dec 9, 2020)

1946 Dennis Dunaway, American rocker (Alice Cooper), born in Cottage Grove, Oregon


----------



## injinji (Dec 9, 2020)

1969 Jakob Dylan, American musician (The Wallflowers), son of Bob Dylan, born in New York City


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 9, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1946 Dennis Dunaway, American rocker (Alice Cooper), born in Cottage Grove, Oregon


----------



## injinji (Dec 10, 2020)

1926 Guitar Slim [Eddie Jones], blues guitarist ("The Things That I Used to Do"), born in Greenwood, Mississippi (d. 1959)


----------



## injinji (Dec 10, 2020)

1943 Jessica Cleaves, American singer and songwriter (The Friends of Distinction), born in Los Angeles, California (d. 2014)
1948 Jessica Cleaves, American soul singer and songwriter (The Friends of Distinction - "Grazing In The Grass"; Earth, Wind & Fire; Parliament Funkadelic), born in Los Angeles, California (d. 2014)


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2020)

1941 Chad Stuart


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2020)

1941 Kyu Sakamoto


----------



## injinji (Dec 11, 2020)

1890 Carlos Gardel, Argentine singer and the most prominent figure in the history of tango, born in Buenos Aires, Argentina (d. 1935)


----------



## injinji (Dec 11, 2020)

1926 Willie Mae "Big Mama" Thornton, American rhythm-and-blues singer and songwriter (Hound Dog, Ball & Chain, Stronger than Dirt), born in Ariton, Alabama (d. 1984)


----------



## injinji (Dec 11, 2020)

1938 McCoy Tyner, American jazz pianist (John Coltrane Quartet), born in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania (d. 2020)


----------



## injinji (Dec 11, 2020)

1958 Nikki Sixx [Frank Carlton Serafino Feranna, Jr.], American musician (Mötley Crüe), born in San Jose, California


----------



## injinji (Dec 11, 2020)

1961 Darryl Jones, American bass player (Sting; Rolling Stones, 1993-present), born in Chicago, Illinois


----------



## injinji (Dec 11, 2020)

1964 Dave Schools, American musician (Widespread Panic), born in Richmond, Virginia


----------



## injinji (Dec 12, 2020)

1915 Frank Sinatra, American singer (Strangers in the Night, My Way) and actor (From Here to Eternity) known as 'old blue eyes', born in Hoboken, New Jersey (d. 199


----------



## injinji (Dec 12, 2020)

1918 Joe Williams [Joseph Goreed], American jazz singer (Everyday I have the Blues), born in Cordele, Georgia (d. 1999)


----------



## injinji (Dec 12, 2020)

1928 Lonesome Sundown [Cornelius Green III], American blues singer and guitarist, born in Donaldsonville, Louisiana (d. 1995)


----------



## injinji (Dec 12, 2020)

1940 Dionne Warwick, American singer (Solid Gold, Way to San Jose), born in East Orange, New Jersey


----------



## injinji (Dec 12, 2020)

1941 Terry Kirkman, American rock vocalist and keyboardist (Association), born in Salina, Kansas


----------



## injinji (Dec 12, 2020)

1943 Dickey Betts, American guitarist (The Allman Brothers band - Ramblin' Man), born in West Palm Beach, Florida


----------



## injinji (Dec 12, 2020)

1945 Tony Williams, American jazz drummer (Miles Davis), born in Chicago, Illinois (d. 1997)


----------



## injinji (Dec 12, 2020)

1946 Clive Bunker, British rock drummer (Jethro Tull), born in Luton, Bedfordshire, England


----------



## injinji (Dec 12, 2020)

1957 Cy Curnin, English rock vocalist (Fixx-Sign of Fire), born in Wimbledon, England


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 12, 2020)

1944 Rob Tyner [Robert Derminer], American hard rock singer


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 12, 2020)

1957 Sheila E.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 12, 2020)

1964 Rockin' Jeff


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 12, 2020)

1968 Tatianna


----------



## injinji (Dec 13, 2020)

1903 Carlos Montoya, American flamenco guitarist (Suite Flamenco 1966), born in Madrid, Spain (d. 1993)


----------



## injinji (Dec 13, 2020)

1914 George "Tiger" Haynes, American jazz musician (The Three Flames) and actor (In the Heat of the Night, The Wiz), born in Frederiksted, St. Croix (d. 1994)


----------



## injinji (Dec 13, 2020)

1938 Tony Gomez, British rocker (Foundations), born in Colombo, Ceylon (d. 2015)


----------



## injinji (Dec 13, 2020)

1948 Davy O'List, English rocker (Roxy Music), born in Chiswick, London


----------



## injinji (Dec 13, 2020)

1954 John Anderson, American country singer and actor (I've Got a Feelin', Money in the Bank), born in Apopka, Florida


----------



## injinji (Dec 13, 2020)

1964 Lucky Peterson [Judge Kenneth Peterson], American musician (The Son of a Bluesman), born in Buffalo, New York


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 13, 2020)

1957 Morris Day

*Kick out the jams brothers and sisters !





*


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 13, 2020)

*The groove is real.





*


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 14, 2020)

1911 Spike Jones


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 14, 2020)

1932 Abbe Lane


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 14, 2020)

1949 Cliff Williams, English rock bassist


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 14, 2020)

1970 Anna Maria Jopek, Polish musician and singer


----------



## injinji (Dec 14, 2020)

1958 Mike Scott, Scottish rocker (Blues Inc; Waterboys - "Rainbow Warrior"), born in Edinburgh, Scotland


----------



## injinji (Dec 15, 2020)

1891 A. P. Carter, American musician (Carter Family), born in Maces Spring, Virginia


----------



## injinji (Dec 15, 2020)

1933 Jesse Belvin, American rock vocalist (Mr Easy), born in San Antonio, Texas (d. 1960)


----------



## injinji (Dec 15, 2020)

1939 Cindy Birdsong, American rock vocalist (Labelle-Rainbow, Supremes), born in Camden, New Jersey


----------



## injinji (Dec 15, 2020)

1942 Dave Clark, English rock drummer (Dave Clark 5-Glad All Over), born in Tottenham, Middlesex, England


----------



## injinji (Dec 15, 2020)

1946 Carmine Appice, American musician (Have You Heard, Keep on Rolling), born in NYC, New York


----------



## injinji (Dec 15, 2020)

1955 Paul Simonon, English pop bassist (Clash-Havana 3 AM)


----------



## injinji (Dec 15, 2020)

1957 Tim Reynolds, German guitarist (Dave Matthews Band), born in Wiesbaden, Germany


----------



## injinji (Dec 16, 2020)

1933 [John Robert] Johnny "Hammond" Smith, American jazz and bop organist (Wild Horses Rock Steady), born in Louisville, Kentucky (d. 1997)


----------



## injinji (Dec 16, 2020)

1944 John Abercrombie, American jazz guitarist, born in Portchester, New York (d. 2017)


----------



## injinji (Dec 16, 2020)

1945 Tony Hicks, British rock guitarist (The Hollies), born in Nelson, England


----------



## injinji (Dec 16, 2020)

1946 Benny Andersson, Swedish pop composer and musician (ABBA), born in Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## injinji (Dec 16, 2020)

1949 Billy Gibbons, American jazz-rock guitarist (Moving Sidewalks, ZZ Top), born in Houston, Texas


----------



## injinji (Dec 17, 2020)

1937 Art Neville, American vocalist (Neville Brothers), born in New Orleans, Louisiana


----------



## injinji (Dec 17, 2020)

1939 Eddie Kendricks, American singer-songwriter (The Temptations - "The Way You Do the Things You Do" ;, "Just My Imagination"), born in Union Springs, Alabama (d. 1992)


----------



## injinji (Dec 17, 2020)

1939 James Booker, American R&B musician (Gonzo), born in New Orleans, Louisiana


----------



## injinji (Dec 17, 2020)

1942 Paul Butterfield, American blues musician (Better Days), born in Chicago, Illinois


----------



## injinji (Dec 17, 2020)

1947 Jim Hodder, American drummer (Steely Dan), born in Bethpage, New York (d. 1990)


----------



## injinji (Dec 17, 2020)

1949 Paul Rodgers, Engl, rocker (Bad Company-Feel Like Makin Love, Firm)


----------



## injinji (Dec 17, 2020)

1950 Carlton Barrett, Jamaicans reggae drummer (Bob Marley & Wailers)


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 17, 2020)

1961 Sara Dallin [ the one in the middle ]


----------



## injinji (Dec 18, 2020)

1916 Betty Grable, American singer, dancer, pin-up girl and actress (I Wake Up Screaming, How to Marry a Millionaire, Gay Divorcee), born in St. Louis, Missouri (d. 1973)


----------



## injinji (Dec 18, 2020)

1938 [Bryan] Chas Chandler, English rock bassist (The Animals-House of the Rising Sun) and manager of Jimi Hendrix, born in Newcastle upon Tyne


----------



## injinji (Dec 18, 2020)

1943 Keith Richards, English guitarist and songwriter (The Rolling Stones), born in Dartford, Kent


----------



## injinji (Dec 19, 2020)

1918 Professor Longhair [Henry Roeland Byrd], American blues singer and pianist, born in Bogalusa, Louisiana (d. 1980)


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 19, 2020)

1920 [Little] Jimmy Dickens 

Merle blows it, but recovers gloriously.


----------



## injinji (Dec 19, 2020)

1941 Maurice White, singer-songwriter (Earth, Wind & Fire), born in Memphis, Tennessee (d. 2016)


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 19, 2020)

1941 Maurice White


----------



## injinji (Dec 19, 2020)

1944 Alvin Lee, British rock vocalist and guitarist (10 Years After), born in Nottingham, England (d. 2013)


----------



## injinji (Dec 19, 2020)

1944 Zal Yanovsky, Canadian rock guitarist (Lovin' Spoonful - "Do You Believe in Magic?"), born in Toronto, Ontario (d. 2002)


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 19, 2020)

I did not know he died.

1944 Alvin Lee


----------



## injinji (Dec 19, 2020)

1945 John McEuen, rocker (Nitty Gritty Dirt Band)


----------



## injinji (Dec 19, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> I did not know he died.
> 
> 1944 Alvin Lee


I guess I missed it too.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 19, 2020)

1945 John McEuen, (Nitty Gritty Dirt Band)
the String Wizard


----------



## injinji (Dec 19, 2020)

1949 Lenny White, American jazz-fusion drummer (Return to Forever), born in Queens, New York City


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 19, 2020)

1957 Doug Johnson, Canadian rock keyboardist


----------



## injinji (Dec 20, 2020)

1946 Douglass Lubahn, psychedelic rock & jazz rock bassist (d. 2019)


----------



## injinji (Dec 20, 2020)

1948 Alan Parsons, British music producer (The Alan Parsons Project) and recording engineer (The Dark Side of the Moon; Let it Be), born in London, England


----------



## injinji (Dec 20, 2020)

1966 Chris Robinson, American rocker (Black Crowes-Shake Your Money Maker), born in Atlanta, Georgia


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 20, 2020)

1939 Kim Weston


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 20, 2020)

1945 Peter Criss 

I know ... but this rocks !


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 20, 2020)

Stevie !


1948 Stevie Wright, Australian singer with the Easybeats (Friday on my Mind), born in Leeds, West Yorkshire (d. 2015)










Looks just like Bon Scott


----------



## injinji (Dec 20, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> 1945 Peter Criss
> 
> I know ... but this rocks !


I always leave the KISS for you, knowing you will be able to find something worth listening to.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 20, 2020)

injinji said:


> I always leave the KISS for you, knowing you will be able to find something worth listening to.


Pretty much anything from that acoustic show. Pretty much nothing from anything else.


----------



## injinji (Dec 21, 2020)

1934 (Bennie Ross) "Hank" Crawford, American saxophonist, arranger and songwriter (Help Me Make It Through the Night), born in Memphis, Tennessee (d. 2009)


----------



## injinji (Dec 21, 2020)

1940 Frank Zappa, American rocker, composer, activist and filmmaker (Mothers of Invention, Hot Rats), born in Baltimore, Maryland (d. 1993)


----------



## injinji (Dec 21, 2020)

1943 Albert Lee, English guitarist, born in Lingen, Herefordshire


----------



## injinji (Dec 21, 2020)

1946 Carl Wilson, American rock vocalist and guitarist (Beach Boys), born in Hawthorne California (d. 199


----------



## injinji (Dec 21, 2020)

1956 Lee Roy Parnell, American country singer (Oughta be a Law), born in Abilene, Texas


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 21, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1943 Albert Lee, English guitarist, born in Lingen, Herefordshire







Sure, it's not the greatest song ever, but it could possibly be one of the best endings of all time. "Meal Ticket" begins at 1:43 if you want to skip the first track.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 21, 2020)

1942 Carla Thomas


----------



## injinji (Dec 22, 2020)

1919 Lillian "Lil" Green, American blues singer and songwriter ("Romance In The Dark"), born in Mississippi (d. 1954) [some sources cite year of birth as 1901, and some 1910]


----------



## injinji (Dec 22, 2020)

1939 James Gurley, American rock lead guitarist (Big Brother and the Holding Company - "Piece O My Heart"), born in Detroit, Michigan (d. 2009)


----------



## injinji (Dec 22, 2020)

1942 Dick Parry, English session and touring rock saxophonist (Pink Floyd - "Money"), born in Kentford, Suffolk


----------



## injinji (Dec 22, 2020)

1944 Colin "Barry" Jenkins , English rock drummer (Animals - "House of the Rising Sun"), born in Leicester, United Kingdom


----------



## injinji (Dec 22, 2020)

1946 Rick Nielsen, American rock vocalist, guitarist, and songwriter (Cheap Trick- "I Want You to Want Me"), born in Rockford, Illinois


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 22, 2020)

1949 Maurice Gibb 

*Closer Than Close (Maurice on lead vocals!) (Live-HQ)*

Music to ball your old lady by.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 22, 2020)

1949 Robin Gibb


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 23, 2020)

1940 Jorma Kaukonen 






wah ja jorma


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 23, 2020)

1941 Tim Hardin (d. 1980)


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 23, 2020)

1945 Ronald Bushy, American rock drummer


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 23, 2020)

1949, Luther Grosvenor English rock guitarist (Spooky Tooth) aka Aerial Bender


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 23, 2020)

1974 Kyu Magasori bassist Albert Li Band


----------



## injinji (Dec 23, 2020)

1928 Buddy Harman, American drummer (Grand Ole Opry, Elvis Presley), born in Nashville, Tennessee (d. 200


----------



## injinji (Dec 23, 2020)

1929 Chet Baker, American jazz trumpet player, born in Yale, Oklahoma (d. 198


----------



## injinji (Dec 23, 2020)

1935 Esther Phillips [Jones], American R&B singer ("What A Diff'rence A Day Makes"), born in Galveston, Texas (d. 1984)


----------



## injinji (Dec 23, 2020)

1939 Johnny Kidd [Frederick Heath], British rock singer-songwriter (Johnny Kidd & Pirates - "Shakin' All Over"), born in London, England (d. 1966)


----------



## injinji (Dec 23, 2020)

1940 Jorma Kaukonen, American rock guitarist (Jefferson Airplane; Hot Tuna), born in Washington, D.C.


----------



## injinji (Dec 23, 2020)

1949 [Steven] Adrian Belew, American new wave and progressive rock singer and guitarist (Frank Zappa; David Bowie; King Crimson, 1981-2009; The Bears), born in Covington, Kentucky


----------



## injinji (Dec 24, 2020)

1918 Dave Bartholomew, American jazz artist & songwriter (Blueberry Hill), born in Edgard, Louisiana (d. 2019)


----------



## injinji (Dec 24, 2020)

1924 [Irving] Lee Dorsey, American pop and R&B singer (Working in the Coal Mine), born in New Orleans, Louisiana (d. 1986)


----------



## injinji (Dec 24, 2020)

1945 Lemmy [Ian Fraser Kilmister], British heavy metal musician (Motörhead), born in Stoke-on-Trent, Staffordshire (d. 2015)


----------



## injinji (Dec 24, 2020)

1961 Darren Wharton, British musician (Dare, Thin Lizzy), born in Failsworth, United Kingdom


----------



## injinji (Dec 24, 2020)

1963 Mary Ramsey, American singer & violinist (10,000 Maniacs), born in Washington, D.C.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 24, 2020)

1957 Ian Burden


----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2020)

1907 Cab[ell] Calloway, American bandleader (Minnie the Moocha, Jazzball), born in Rochester, New York


----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2020)

1920 Jerome Richardson, American jazz musician, born in Oakland, California (d. 2000)


----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2020)

1929 Bill Horton, doo-wop singer (The Silhouettes-Get a Job), born in Hickory, North Carolina (d. 1995)


----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2020)

1937 O'Kelly Isley, singer (Isley Brothers-Twist & Shout), born in Cincinnati, Ohio


----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2020)

1939 Bob James, American smooth jazz musician, born in Marshall, Missouri


----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2020)

1940 Pete Brown, English musician and songwriter (Cream), born in Ashtead, Surrey


----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2020)

1942 Barry Goldberg, American blues musician (The Rides), born in Chicago, Illinois


----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2020)

1944 Henry Vestine, American guitarist (Canned Heat), born in Takoma Park, Maryland (d. 1997)


----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2020)

1944 Emory Gordy Jr., American musician & music producer, born in Atlanta, Georgia


----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2020)

1946 Jimmy Buffet, American yacht rock singer-songwriter ("Margaritaville"), born in Mobile, Alabama


----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2020)

1948 Merry Clayton, American soul and gospel singer (Ray Charles; Rolling Stones - "Gimme Shelter") and actress, born in Gert Town, New Orleans, Louisiana


----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2020)

1949 Joe Louis Walker, American as an electric blues guitarist, singer, songwriter, born in San Francisco, California


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 25, 2020)

1945 (David) Noel Redding, British rock bassist


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 25, 2020)

1949 Simone Bittencourt de Oliveira

merry christmas


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 25, 2020)

1971 Dido [Florian O'Malley Armstrong] 

merry christmas


----------



## injinji (Dec 26, 2020)

1915 Una Mae Carlisle, US jazz pianist and singer ("Walkin' By The River"), born in Xenia, Ohio; (d. 1956)


----------



## injinji (Dec 26, 2020)

1939 [Harvey] Phil Spector, American record producer (Wall of Sound), and convicted murderer, born in The Bronx, New York


----------



## injinji (Dec 26, 2020)

1942 Earl Cate, American country singer and piano player (Cate Bros - Fire on the Tracks),born in Fayetteville, Arkansas
1942 Ernie Cate, American country singer and guitarist (Cate Bros - Fire on the Tracks), born in Fayetteville, Arkansas


----------



## injinji (Dec 26, 2020)

1950 Michael Jones, rocker (BT Express-Here Comes the Express)


----------



## injinji (Dec 26, 2020)

1963 Lars Ulrich, Danish heavy metal drummer (Metallica - ....And Justice for All), born in Gentoffe, Denmark


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 26, 2020)

1979 Elena Shemankova, keyboardist, vocalist and exotic dance interpreter


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 26, 2020)

'best roommate ever'


----------



## injinji (Dec 27, 2020)

1931 Scotty Moore, guitarist (for Elvis), born in Gadsden, Tennessee (d. 2016)


----------



## injinji (Dec 27, 2020)

1941 Mike Pinder [Michael Thomas Pinder], English keyboard player and Mellotron pioneer (Moody Blues-Nights in White Satin), born in Birmingham, England


----------



## injinji (Dec 27, 2020)

1942 Mike Heron, rock musician, born in Edinburgh, Scotland


----------



## injinji (Dec 27, 2020)

1944 Mick Jones, English rock guitarist (Foreigner-Want to Know What Love is), born in Portsmouth, Hampshire, England


----------



## injinji (Dec 27, 2020)

1948 Larry Byrom, rocker (Steppenwolf-Hour of the World)


----------



## injinji (Dec 27, 2020)

1950 Terry Bozzio, American drummer (Missing Persons, Frank Zappa), born in San Francisco, California


----------



## injinji (Dec 27, 2020)

1952 David Knopfler, British singer-songwriter (Dire Straits), born in Glasgow, Scotland


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 27, 2020)

injinji said:


> 1948 Larry Byrom, rocker (Steppenwolf-Hour of the World)


co lead vocals


----------



## too larry (Dec 28, 2020)

Speaking of the slacker, I managed to get a few minutes by myself in the office, so. . . . .


1929 Matt (Guitar) Murphy, American blues guitarist (Blues Brothers band), born in Sunflower, Mississippi (d. 201


----------



## too larry (Dec 28, 2020)

1939 Charles Neville, American vocalist and saxophonist (Neville Brothers), born in New Orleans, Louisiana (d. 201


----------



## too larry (Dec 28, 2020)

1943 Charles "Chas" Hodges, English musician (Chas & Dave), born in London, England


----------



## too larry (Dec 28, 2020)

1946 Edgar Winter, American rock musician ("Frankenstein"; "Free Ride"), born in Beaumont, Texas


----------



## too larry (Dec 28, 2020)

1950 Alex Chilton, US rock guitarist and vocalist (Box Tops), born in Memphis, Tennessee (d. 2010)


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 28, 2020)

1959 Ana Torroja


----------



## injinji (Dec 29, 2020)

1933 "Prez" Kenneth [Kidd] Kenneth, American blues singer and bass guitarist ("Devil Dealing"), born in Newton, Massachusetts (d. 1995)


----------



## injinji (Dec 29, 2020)

1941 Ray Thomas, English rock vocalist and flautist (Moody Blues - "Legend Of A Mind"), born in Stourport-on-Severn, United Kingdom (d. 201


----------



## injinji (Dec 29, 2020)

1943 Rick Danko, Canadian bassist and singer (The Band - "Stage Fright"), born in Blayney, Ontario (d. 1999)


----------



## injinji (Dec 29, 2020)

1946 Marianne Faithfull, English folk-rock singer-songwriter ("As Tears Go By"), born in Hampstead, England


----------



## injinji (Dec 29, 2020)

1947 Cozy Powell [Colin Flooks] English rock drummer (Jeff Beck Group, Whitesnake, ELP), born in Cirencester, United Kingdom (d. 199


----------



## injinji (Dec 29, 2020)

1955 Neil "Spyder" Giraldo, American rock guitarist, arranger, and producer (Pat Benatar Band), born in Cleveland, Ohio


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 30, 2020)

1931 Skeeter Davis (d. 2004)


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 30, 2020)

1934 Del Shannon (d. 1990, suicide])


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 30, 2020)

1946 Patti Smith


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 30, 2020)

1946 Clive Bunker drummer (Jethro Tull, 1967-71)


----------



## injinji (Dec 30, 2020)

1928 Bo Diddley [Ellas Bates McDaniels], American rock `n' roll pioneer guitarist (Bo Diddley), born in McComb, Mississippi (d. 200


----------



## injinji (Dec 30, 2020)

1928 Jack Montrose, American "cool jazz" tenor saxophonist and arranger, born in Detroit, Michigan (d. 2006)


----------



## injinji (Dec 30, 2020)

1934 Del Shannon, American rock musician and songwriter (Runaway), born in Grand Rapids, Michigan (d. 1990)


----------



## injinji (Dec 30, 2020)

1942 Robert Quine, American rock guitarist, born in Akron, Ohio (d. 2004)


----------



## injinji (Dec 30, 2020)

1946 Patti Smith, American poet and punk rock vocalist (Horses; "Because The Night"), born in Chicago, Illinois


----------



## injinji (Dec 30, 2020)

1946 Clive Bunker, British drummer (Jethro Tull, 1967-71), born in Luton, Bedfordshire, England


----------



## injinji (Dec 30, 2020)

1947 Jeff Lynne, British rock singer-songwriter and record producer (ELO - "Livin' Thing", Traveling Wilburys - "Handle With Care"; Beatles - "Free As A Bird"), born in Shard End, Birmingham, England





And a birthday cover.


----------



## injinji (Dec 31, 2020)

1942 Andy Summers, English rock guitarist (Police-Roxanne), born in Blackpool, Lancashire










For a brief time in 1968, he was a member of the Animals, then known as Eric Burdon and the Animals, with whom he recorded one album, _Love Is_. The album features a recording of Traffic's "Coloured Rain", which includes a 4 minute and 15 second guitar solo by Summers.


----------



## injinji (Dec 31, 2020)

1943 Pete Quaife, English rock bassist (The Kinks), born in Tavistock, England (d. 2010)


----------



## injinji (Dec 31, 2020)

1947 Burton Cummings, Canadian rock singer-songwriter, and keyboardist (Guess Who - "These Eyes"), born in Winnipeg, Canada


----------



## injinji (Dec 31, 2020)

1951 Tom Hamilton, American rock bassist (Aerosmith - "Dream On"), born in Colorado Springs, Colorado


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 31, 2020)

1943 John Denver 

John Denver and* Olivia Newton John-* Fly Away


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 31, 2020)

1947 Rita Lee [Jones], Brazilian rock singer, songwriter and musician


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 31, 2020)

1947 June Tabor, British folk singer [Joy Division ]


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 31, 2020)

1977 Psy [Park Jae-sang], South Korean pop star (Gangnam Style)


----------



## injinji (Dec 31, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> 1977 Psy [Park Jae-sang], South Korean pop star (Gangnam Style)


There was a story on NPR this week about Kpop. One of the callers ask about the boys owing the record company so much money, they had to record for years. The lady said, "it's a Korean thing. They enlist knowing what is expected of them, and have years of training before they debut, so it's natural for them to pay back all those years of lessons.


----------



## injinji (Jan 1, 2021)

1923 Milt [Bags] Jackson, American jazz vibraphonist (Modern Jazz Quartet), born in Detroit, Michigan (d. 1999)


----------



## injinji (Jan 1, 2021)

1924 Arthur Prysock, American jazz and R&B singer (I Didn't Sleep a Wink Last Night), born in was born in Spartanburg, South Carolina (d. 1997) (or Jan 2, 1929)


----------



## injinji (Jan 1, 2021)

1942 Country Joe McDonald, California, rock guitarist/vocalist (& the Fish)


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 1, 2021)

1900 Xavier Cugat, Spanish American bandleader (married Abbe Lane, Charo), born in Girona, Catalonia (d. 1990)


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 1, 2021)

1958 Grandmaster Flash


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 1, 2021)

1982 Oleg Gitarkin guitarist and composer


----------



## injinji (Jan 2, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> 1982 Oleg Gitarkin guitarist and composer


The world need more Russian surf bands.


----------



## injinji (Jan 2, 2021)

1936 Roger Miller, American country singer-songwriter ("King of the Road"; "Dang Me"), born in Fort Worth, Texas (d. 1992)


----------



## injinji (Jan 2, 2021)

1949 Michael "Chick" Churchill, British blues-rock keyboardist (Ten Years After - "I'm Going Home"), born in Ilkeston, Derbyshire, England


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 2, 2021)

1954 Dawn Silva, American singer P Funk


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 2, 2021)

1969 Carl Jah (Carl Haasis) guitarist


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 3, 2021)

1945 Stephen Stills


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 3, 2021)

1946 John Paul Jones [John Baldwin], English rock bassist and keyboards


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 3, 2021)

1956 Keith Wilkinson, English bassist


----------



## injinji (Jan 3, 2021)

1909 Victor Borge [Borge Rosenbaum], Danish-American comedian and pianist, born in Copenhagen, Denmark (d. 2000)


----------



## injinji (Jan 3, 2021)

1945 Stephen Stills, American singer-songwriter and guitarist (Buffalo Springfield - "For What It's Worth"; Crosby, Stills & Nash - "Suite: Judy Blue Eyes"), born in Dallas, Texas


----------



## injinji (Jan 3, 2021)

1946 John Paul Jones [John Baldwin], English rock bassist and songwriter (Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven), born in London


----------



## injinji (Jan 3, 2021)

1948 Larry McNeeley, banjo player (Glen Campbell Hour), born in Lafayette, Indiana


----------



## injinji (Jan 4, 2021)

1945 JayDee Maness, American pedal steel guitar player (Desert Rose Band - "Love Reunited"), born in Loma Linda, California


----------



## injinji (Jan 4, 2021)

1951 Peter Haycock, rock guitarist (All Along the Watchtower), (d. 2013)


----------



## injinji (Jan 4, 2021)

1956 Bernard Sumner [Albrecht], English rock guitarist, vocalist (Joy Division and New Order), born in Salford, England


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 4, 2021)

1956 "Cheese Blotto" Keith Stephenson (bass guitar)


----------



## injinji (Jan 5, 2021)

1895 Elizabeth Cotten, American folk and blues guitarist and songwriter ("Freight Train"), born in Carrboro, North Carolina (d. 1987)


----------



## injinji (Jan 5, 2021)

1941 Grady Thomas, American rock vocalist (Parliaments, Funkadelic, Maggot Brain), born in Newark, New Jersey


----------



## injinji (Jan 5, 2021)

1949 George Brown, American rock drummer (Kool & the Gang-Celebration), born in Jersey City, New Jersey


----------



## injinji (Jan 5, 2021)

1950 Chris Stein, American rock guitarist and co-founder of Blondie (Heart of Glass, Call Me), born in Brooklyn, New York


----------



## injinji (Jan 5, 2021)

1961 Iris DeMent, American country singer (Our Town), born in Paragould, Arizona


----------



## injinji (Jan 6, 2021)

1924 Earl Scruggs, American musician (& Flat-Ballad of Jed Clampett), born in Cleveland County, North Carolina (d. 2012)


----------



## injinji (Jan 6, 2021)

1937 Doris Troy [Doris Elaine Higginsen], US R&B singer and songwriter (Just One Look), born in the Bronx, New York (d. 2004)


----------



## injinji (Jan 6, 2021)

1946 Syd Barrett, English guitarist and early vocalist of the band Pink Floyd, born in Cambridge, England (d. 2006)


----------



## injinji (Jan 6, 2021)

1951 Kim Wilson, American musician (Fabulous Thunderbirds), born in Detroit, Michigan


----------



## injinji (Jan 6, 2021)

1953 Malcolm Young, Scottish guitarist (AC/DC-Highway to Hell), born in Glasgow, Scotland (d. 2017)


----------



## injinji (Jan 6, 2021)

1962 Michael Houser, American guitarist (Widespread Panic), born in Boone, North Carolina (d. 2002)


----------



## injinji (Jan 7, 2021)

1908 [Henry] "Red" Allen, American jazz trumpeter, born in Algiers, Louisiana (d. 1967)


----------



## injinji (Jan 7, 2021)

1916 Bobo Jenkins [John Pickens Jenkins], American blues singer-songwriter (Democrat Blues), born in Forkland, Alabama (d. 1984)


----------



## injinji (Jan 7, 2021)

1938 Paul Revere [Dick], American rock organ player and pianist (Paul Revere & Raiders), born in Harvard Nebraska, (d. 2014)


----------



## injinji (Jan 7, 2021)

1938 Rory Storm [Alan Caldwell], British rock singer (Rory Storm & the Hurricanes), born in Stoneycroft, Liverpool, England (d. 1972


----------



## injinji (Jan 7, 2021)

1941 Rod Hicks, American bassist (Paul Butterfield Blues Band), born in Detroit, Michigan (d. 2013)


----------



## injinji (Jan 7, 2021)

1948 Kenny Loggins, American singer (Loggins and Messina-This is it, Footloose), born in Everett, Washington


----------



## injinji (Jan 7, 2021)

1953 Earl Lindo, Jamaican reggae keyboardist (Bob Marley & the Wailers), born in Kingston, Jamaica (d. 2017)


----------



## injinji (Jan 7, 2021)

1959 Kathy Valentine, American musician (Go-Go's - "We Got the Beat"), born in Austin, Texas


----------



## injinji (Jan 8, 2021)

1935 Elvis Presley, American singer and King of Rock and Roll (Blue Suede Shoes, Hounddog), born in Tupelo Mississippi (d. 1977)


----------



## injinji (Jan 8, 2021)

1941 Little Anthony [Anthony Gourdine], American rhythm and blues singer (Little Anthony and the Imperials-Goin' Out of My Head), born in Brooklyn, New York


----------



## injinji (Jan 8, 2021)

1946 Robby Krieger, American guitarist (The Doors-Light My Fire), born in Los Angeles, California


----------



## injinji (Jan 8, 2021)

1947 David Bowie [David Robert Jones], English singer-songwriter (Major Tom, Ziggy Stardust), born in London, England (d. 2016) 









Kickstart 2021 With A David Bowie Tribute Concert - Indigo Music


Hollywood music stars comes together to pay tribute to the legendary David Bowie on what would the singer's 74th Birthday.




www.indigomusic.com


----------



## injinji (Jan 8, 2021)

1947 Terry Sylvester, English guitarist & singer (Hollies-You are the Air that I Breathe), born in Liverpool, United Kingdom


----------



## injinji (Jan 9, 2021)

1913 Dr. Hepcat [Albert Lavada Durst], American blues pianist, born in Austin, Texas (d. 1995)


----------



## injinji (Jan 9, 2021)

1916 Vic Mizzy, American composer and band leader (Green Acres and The Addams Family themes), born in Brooklyn, New York (d. 2009)


----------



## injinji (Jan 9, 2021)

1926 John "Bucky" Pizzarelli, American jazz guitarist, born in Paterson, New Jersey (d. 2020)


----------



## injinji (Jan 9, 2021)

1935 Buddy Scott, American blues guitarist, born in Goodman, Mississippi (d. 1994)


----------



## injinji (Jan 9, 2021)

1944 Jimmy Page, English rock guitarist (Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven), born in London, England


----------



## injinji (Jan 9, 2021)

1950 David Johansen [Buster Poindexter], American singer-songwriter & actor (Hot! Hot! Hot!), born in Staten Island, New York


----------



## injinji (Jan 9, 2021)

1967 Dave Matthews, South African singer & musician (Dave Matthews Band), born in Johannesburg, Transvaal, South Africa


----------



## injinji (Jan 10, 2021)

1913 Haywood Frank Henry, American jazz baritone saxophonist, born in Birmingham, Alabama (d. 1994)


----------



## injinji (Jan 10, 2021)

1924 Max Roach, American jazz drummer, born in Newland, North Carolina (d. 2007)


----------



## injinji (Jan 10, 2021)

1930 Byron "Wild Child" Gipson, American blues singer, born in Burlington, Iowa (d. 1994)


----------



## injinji (Jan 10, 2021)

1935 Ronnie Hawkins, American-Canadian rock musician, born in Huntsville, Arkansas


----------



## injinji (Jan 10, 2021)

1943 Jim Croce, American singer-songwriter ("Time in a Bottle"; "Bad, Bad LeRoy Brown"), born in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania (d. 1973)


----------



## injinji (Jan 10, 2021)

1944 Frank Sinatra, Jr., American singer and bandleader, born in Jersey City, New Jersey (d. 2016)


----------



## injinji (Jan 10, 2021)

1945 Rod Stewart, British singer (Maggie Mae, Do You Think I'm Sexy), born in London, England


----------



## injinji (Jan 10, 2021)

1948 Donald Fagen, American rock vocalist, keyboardist, and songwriter (Steely Dan - "Reelin' In The Years"), born in Passaic, New Jersey


----------



## injinji (Jan 10, 2021)

1953 Pat Benatar [Andrezejewski], American singer ("Hit Me with Your Best Shot";"Love Is A Battlefield"; "We Belong"), born in Brooklyn, New York


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 10, 2021)

1944 Frank Sinatra, Jr


----------



## injinji (Jan 11, 2021)

1924 Slim Harpo [James Moore], American blues musician (I'm a King Bee, Baby Scratch My Back), born in Lobdell, Louisiana (d. 1970)


----------



## injinji (Jan 11, 2021)

1942 Clarence Clemons, American rock saxophonist (Bruce Springsteen's E Street Band), born in Norfolk County, Virginia (d. 2011)


----------



## injinji (Jan 11, 2021)

1946 Tony Kaye [Anthony John Selvidge], English piano and organ player (Yes, 1968-71; 1983-94; 2018–19), born in Leicester, England


----------



## injinji (Jan 11, 2021)

1956 Robert Earl Keen, American singer-songwriter (What I Really Mean), born in Houston, Texas


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 11, 2021)

Vicki Peterson 1958

*Gary Stewart Memorial - 
Vicki Peterson & Peter Holsapple - Anything





*


----------



## injinji (Jan 12, 2021)

1904 Mississippi Fred McDowell, American jazz artist, born in Rossville, Tennessee (d. 1972)


----------



## injinji (Jan 12, 2021)

1906 Tex Ritter, American country singer (5 Star Jubilee, Wayward Wind), born in Murvaul, Texas (d. 1974)


----------



## injinji (Jan 12, 2021)

1928 Ruth Brown, American actress & singer sometimes known as the "Queen of R&B" (So Long, Teardrops from My Eyes), born in Portsmouth, Virginia (d. 2006)


----------



## injinji (Jan 12, 2021)

1941 "Long" John Baldry, English blues vocalist ("Don't Try to Lay No Boogie Woogie on the King of Rock and Roll"), born in East Haddon, United Kingdom (d. 2005)


----------



## injinji (Jan 12, 2021)

1946 Cynthia Robinson, American musician (Sly & Family Stone - "Everyday People"), born in Sacramento, California (d. 2015)


----------



## injinji (Jan 12, 2021)

1951 Chris Bell, American rock guitarist (Big Star), born in Memphis, Tennessee


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 12, 2021)

1959 Blixa Bargeld


----------



## injinji (Jan 13, 2021)

1929 Joe Pass [Passalaqua], American jazz guitarist ("The Trio" with Oscar Peterson; Ella Fitzgerald) and composer, born in New Brunswick, New Jersey (d. 1994)


----------



## injinji (Jan 13, 2021)

1947 John Lees, British progressive rock guitarist and vocalist (Barclay James Harvest), born in Oldham, England


----------



## injinji (Jan 13, 2021)

1955 Fred White, American drummer (Earth Wind & Fire, 1974-84 - "Shining Star"; "September"), born in Chicago, Illinois


----------



## injinji (Jan 13, 2021)

1955 Trevor Rabin, South African-American rock guitarist (Yes, 1983-94 - "Owner Of A Lonely Heart"), and film score composer (National Treasure), born in Johannesburg, South Africa


----------



## injinji (Jan 13, 2021)

1956 Malcolm Foster, British rock bassist (Pretenders, 1984-89; Simple Minds, 1989-95), born in Hereford, England


----------



## injinji (Jan 13, 2021)

1957 Don Snow, British session and touring Hammond organ and keyboard player (Squeeze; Van Morrison), born in London, England


----------



## injinji (Jan 14, 2021)

1938 Allen Toussaint, American pianist, songwriter and producer (Mother-In-Law; Working In A Coal Mine), born in Gert Town, Louisiana (d. 2015)


----------



## injinji (Jan 14, 2021)

1948 Joseph Henry "T Bone" Burnett, American musician & producer, born in St. Louis, Missouri
From wikiwiki: 
*Joseph Henry "T Bone" Burnett III* (born January 14, 194 is an American record producer, musician, and songwriter.[1] Burnett rose to fame as a guitarist in Bob Dylan's band during the 1970s. He has received multiple Grammy awards for his work in film music, including for _O Brother, Where Art Thou?_ (2000) _Cold Mountain_ (2004), _Walk the Line_ (2005), and _Crazy Heart_ (2010); and won another Grammy for producing the studio album _Raising Sand_ (2007), in which he united the contemporary bluegrass of Alison Krauss with the blues rock of Robert Plant.
Burnett helped start the careers of Counting Crows, Los Lobos, Sam Phillips, and Gillian Welch, and he revitalized the careers of Gregg Allman and Roy Orbison.[_citation needed_] He produced music for the television programs _Nashville_ and _True Detective_. He has released several solo albums, including _Tooth of Crime_, which he wrote for a revival of the play by Sam Shepard.


----------



## injinji (Jan 14, 2021)

1949 Lamar Williams, American musician (The Allman Brothers Band), born in Gulfport, Mississippi (d. 1983)


----------



## injinji (Jan 14, 2021)

1969 Dave Grohl, American drummer, singer-songwriter (Nirvana, Foo Fighters), born in Warren, Ohio


----------



## injinji (Jan 15, 2021)

1941 Captain Beefheart [Don Van Vliet], American singer-songwriter (Bongo Fury, Shiny Beast), born in Glendale, California (d. 2010)


----------



## injinji (Jan 15, 2021)

1948 Ronnie Van Zant, American rock musician (Lynyrd Skynyrd), born in Jacksonville, Florida (d. 1977)


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 16, 2021)

*1959 Sade [Helen Folasade Adu], Nigerian-born British singer-songwriter, composer, arranger and record producer *


----------



## injinji (Jan 16, 2021)

1937 Bob Bogle, American bassist & guitarist (Ventures-Batman Theme), born in Wagoner, Oklahoma (d. 2009)


----------



## injinji (Jan 16, 2021)

1942 Billy Francis, American rocker (Dr Hook), born in Mobile, Alabama


----------



## injinji (Jan 16, 2021)

1960 Richard Elliot, Scottish-born American jazz saxophonist (When a Man Loves a Woman cover), born in Glasgow, Scotland


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 16, 2021)

1933 Dalida [Yolande Christina Gigliotti], French-Italian actress (The Sixth Day), singer (Bambino), and Miss Egypt 1954, born in Cairo, Egypt (d. 1987)


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 16, 2021)

1948 Mick Taylor, American rock guitarist (Rolling Stones)

Apollo Belvidere2 years ago
My most memorable guitar solo---- Page, Blackmore, Beck..... this is it, Mick Taylor


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 16, 2021)

1959 Susanna Hoffs


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 18, 2021)

1944 Al Perkins, American steel guitarist


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 18, 2021)

1950 Claudia de Colombia


----------



## injinji (Jan 18, 2021)

1944 Al Perkins, American steel guitarist (Triple Play), born in De Kalb, Texas


----------



## injinji (Jan 19, 2021)

1939 Phil Everly, American singer and half of the rock and roll duo "The Everly Brothers" (Bye Bye Love, Wake Up Little Susie), born in Chicago, Illinois (d. 2014)


----------



## injinji (Jan 19, 2021)

1943 Janis Joplin, American rocker and blues singer-songwriter (Down on Me), born in Port Arthur, Texas (d. 1970)


----------



## injinji (Jan 19, 2021)

1946 Dolly Parton, American country singer (Dolly, 9 to 5), born in Sevierville, Tennessee


----------



## injinji (Jan 19, 2021)

1949 Robert Palmer, English singer-songwriter (Power Station), born in Batley, United Kingdom (d. 2003)


----------



## injinji (Jan 19, 2021)

1952 Dewey Bunell, British-American musician (America-Daisy Jane), born in Borough of Harrogate, United Kingdom


----------



## injinji (Jan 19, 2021)

1957 Mickael Virtue, American rock keyboardist (UB40-Red Red Wine), born in Birmingham, Alabama


----------



## injinji (Jan 19, 2021)

1971 John Wozniak, American singer & songwriter (Marcy Playground)


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 19, 2021)

1947 Roderic "Rod" Evans vocalist, Deep Purple, Captain Beyond

Evans left the greatest band in the history of rock music, Captain Beyond, and the music business after their first two albums. He then became a director of respiratory therapy at a western American hospital until 1980.

In 1980, Evans was approached by a management company which specialised in questionably-reformed bands with well-known names, and he began to tour under the Deep Purple name accompanied by former members of Steppenwolf and unknown session musicians.

After several shows ended in near riots,[10] Evans was sued by the management of the genuine Deep Purple and they were awarded damages of US $672,000 (US$2,085,208 in 2019 dollars[11]). As a result of the lawsuit, Evans no longer receives royalties from the band's first three albums.

He has not appeared publicly since the court case and his current whereabouts are of considerable interest to fans of early Deep Purple and Captain Beyond.[10] In 2015, Ian Paice said, "If anyone knows where Rod is or even if he is still on the planet, that would be good news. We haven't had contact with him since the late 1970s. Nobody seems to know where the hell he is, or even if he is still alive. Not a clue."[12]


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 20, 2021)

1945 Eric Stewart, English rock singer-songwriter, musician The Mindbenders, 10cc


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 20, 2021)

1947 George Grantham, American drummer and vocalist


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 20, 2021)

1952 Paul Stanley [Stanley Eisen], American rock guitarist, songwriter, and singer


----------



## injinji (Jan 20, 2021)

1888 Lead Belly [Huddie William Ledbetter], American blues 12 string guitarist (Rock Island Line), born in Mooringsport, Louisiana (d. 1949)


----------



## injinji (Jan 20, 2021)

1929 [Wilbur James] Jimmy Cobb, American jazz drummer (Miles Davis' First Great Sextet), born in Washington D.C. (d. 2020)


----------



## injinji (Jan 20, 2021)

1933 Ron Townson, American rock vocalist (The 5th Dimension - "Up, Up And Away"), born in St Louis, Missouri (d. 2001)


----------



## injinji (Jan 20, 2021)

1936 Luther Tucker, American blues guitarist, born in Memphis, Tennessee (d. 1983)


----------



## injinji (Jan 20, 2021)

1968 Fantastic Negrito [Xavier Dphrepaulezz], American blues singer-songwriter (The Last Days of Oakland; Please Don't Be Dead), born in Great Barrington, Massachusetts


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 20, 2021)

Eric Stewart


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 20, 2021)

1950 Richie Ranno, American rock guitarist (Starz)


----------



## injinji (Jan 21, 2021)

1941 Richie Havens, American folk and blues singer, first performert at Woodstock ("Here Comes the Sun"), born in Bedford–Stuyvesant, Brooklyn, New York (d. 2013)


----------



## injinji (Jan 21, 2021)

1947 Jimmy Ibbotson, American country and folk-rock singer (Nitty Gritty Dirt Band), born in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 21, 2021)

1960 Michael Hutchence, Australian rock vocalist INXS


----------



## injinji (Jan 22, 2021)

1897 "Blind" Willie Johnson, American gospel blues singer and guitarist ("Dark Was the Night, Cold Was the Ground"), born in Pendleton, Texas (d. 1945)


----------



## injinji (Jan 22, 2021)

1931 Sam Cooke [Cook], American singer and entrepreneur described as "the inventor of soul music" ("You Send Me"; " A Change Is Gonna Come"), born in Clarksdale, Mississippi (d. 1964)


----------



## injinji (Jan 22, 2021)

1949 Vini "Mad Dog" Lopez, American drummer (E Street Band, 1972-74), born in Neptune, New Jersey









]


----------



## injinji (Jan 23, 2021)

1910 Django Reinhardt, Belgium born Romani-French jazz guitarist and composer considered the most significant European Jazz musician, born in Liberchies, Pont-à-Celles, Belgium (d. 1953)


----------



## injinji (Jan 23, 2021)

1933 Chita Rivera, American actress (West Side Story, Sweet Charity), born in Washington, D.C.


----------



## injinji (Jan 23, 2021)

1950 Daniel "Danny" Federici, American rocker and musician (E Street Band), born in Flemington, New Jersey (d. 200


----------



## injinji (Jan 23, 2021)

1953 Robin Zander, American rock vocalist & guitarist (Cheap Trick-Dream Police), born in Beloit, Wisconsin


----------



## injinji (Jan 23, 2021)

1959 Earl Falconer, British reggae bassist (UB40-Red Red Wine), born in Meriden, England


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 23, 2021)

1958 Jools Holland, keyboardist extraordinaire


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 23, 2021)

1941 Neil Diamond


----------



## injinji (Jan 24, 2021)

1933 Zeke Carey, American R&B singer (Go, Johnny, Go!, Rock Rock Rock!), born in Bluefield, West Virginia (d. 1999)


----------



## injinji (Jan 24, 2021)

1941 Aaron Neville, American singer & keyboardist (Neville Brothers), born in New Orleans, Louisiana


----------



## injinji (Jan 24, 2021)

1947 Warren Zevon, American rock singer-songwriter & musician (Werewolves of London, Lawyers, Guns and Money, Excitable Boy), born in Chicago, Illinois (d. 2003)


----------



## injinji (Jan 24, 2021)

1949 John Belushi, American comedian & actor (SNL: Animal House: Blues Brothers), born in Chicago, Illinois (d. 1982)


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 26, 2021)

1953 Lucinda Williams


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 27, 2021)

1968 Mike Patton


----------



## injinji (Jan 27, 2021)

Two days with no wifi. Hard to handle.


----------



## injinji (Jan 27, 2021)

1918 Elmore James, musician (Dust My Broom)


----------



## injinji (Jan 27, 2021)

1930 Bobby "Blue" Bland, Rosemark TN, blues singer (Call on the Drummer), (d. 2013)


----------



## injinji (Jan 27, 2021)

*Nicholas Berkeley Mason*, CBE (born 27 January 1944) is an English drummer and founding member of the progressive rock band Pink Floyd. He is the only member to feature on every Pink Floyd album, and the only constant member since its formation in 1965. He co-wrote Pink Floyd compositions such as "Echoes", "Time", "Careful With That Axe, Eugene" and "One of These Days". In 2018, he formed a new band, Nick Mason's Saucerful of Secrets, to perform music from Pink Floyd's early years.


----------



## injinji (Jan 27, 2021)

1968 Mike Patton, American rocker (Faith No More - "The Real Thing"), born in Eureka, California


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 28, 2021)

1969 Lucas Alexander


----------



## injinji (Jan 28, 2021)

1951 William "Billy Bass" Nelson Jr, American funk-rock-soul bassist (Funkadelic), born in Plainfield, New Jersey


----------



## injinji (Jan 28, 2021)

1954 Shawn Murray, American rock drummer (Mink Deville)


----------



## injinji (Jan 28, 2021)

1962 (Leslie Ann) "Sam" Phillips, American singer-songwriter (Martinis & Bikinis; Gilmore Girls; The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel), born in Glendale, California


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 28, 2021)

1947 David Byron [Garrick], British vocalist and songwriter (Uriah Heep) (d. 1985) 

Byron sang on ten Uriah Heep albums: _Very 'eavy Very 'Umble_, _Salisbury_, _Look at Yourself_, _Demons and Wizards_, _The Magician's Birthday_, _Live_, _Sweet Freedom_, _Wonderworld_, _Return To Fantasy_, and _High and Mighty_. 

Byron died of alcohol-related complications, including liver disease and seizures, at his home in Berkshire on 28 February 1985. He was 38 years old.


----------



## injinji (Jan 29, 2021)

1947 David Byron [Garrick], British vocalist and songwriter (Uriah Heep), born in Epping, England (d. 1985)


----------



## injinji (Jan 29, 2021)

1949 Tommy Ramone [Tamás Erdélyi], Hungarian-American rock drummer and bassist (Ramones), born in Budapest, Hungary (d. 2014)
When the Ramones first came together, with Johnny Ramone on guitar, Dee Dee Ramone on bass and Joey Ramone on drums, Erdelyi was supposed to be the manager, but, even though he never played drums before,[13] was drafted as the band's drummer when Joey became the lead singer, after realizing that he couldn't keep up with the Ramones' increasingly fast tempos. "Tommy Ramone, who was managing us, finally had to sit down behind the drums, because nobody else wanted to," Dee Dee later recalled


----------



## injinji (Jan 29, 2021)

1981 Jonny Lang, American blues musician, born in Fargo, North Dakota


----------



## injinji (Jan 30, 2021)

1911 Roy Eldridge, American jazz trumpet player (Gene Krupa, Artie Shaw), born in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania (d. 1989)


----------



## injinji (Jan 30, 2021)

1942 Marty Balin [Buchwald], American singer (Jefferson Airplane/Starship), born in Cincinnati, Ohio (d. 201


----------



## injinji (Jan 30, 2021)

1947 Steve Marriott, English musician & songwriter (Humble Pie-Eat It, Faces), born in Manor Park, London (d. 1991)


----------



## injinji (Jan 30, 2021)

1951 Phil Collins, English drummer & singer (Genesis-Against All Odds), born in Chiswick, England
For some reason this song always makes me want a beer.


----------



## injinji (Jan 30, 2021)

1968 Trevor Dunn, American musician (Mr. Bungle, Fantômas, Secret Chiefs 3), born in Eureka, California


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 31, 2021)

1946 Terry Kath, American musician & songwriter (Chicago), born in Chicago, Illinois (d. 1976)


----------



## injinji (Jan 31, 2021)

1907 Emanuel Sayles, American jazz banjo player (Preservation Hall Jazz Band), born in Donaldsonville, Louisiana (d. 1986)


----------



## injinji (Jan 31, 2021)

1915 Alan Lomax, American ethno-musicologist, and folklorist, born in Austin, Texas (d. 2002)


----------



## injinji (Jan 31, 2021)

1928 Chuck Willis, American rock vocalist (C C Rider), born in Atlanta, Georgia (d. 195


----------



## injinji (Jan 31, 2021)

1932 (Anna) Ottilie Patterson, Irish blues and jazz singer (Chris Barber Jazz Band), born in Comber, Northern Ireland (d. 2011)


----------



## injinji (Jan 31, 2021)

1944 Charlie Musselwhite, American blues harmonica player (Stand Back!; Get Up!), born in Kosciusko, Mississippi


----------



## injinji (Jan 31, 2021)

1946 Terry Kath, American rock guitarist & songwriter (Chicago), born in Chicago, Illinois (d. 1976)


----------



## injinji (Jan 31, 2021)

1956 Johnny Rotten [John Lydon], English singer-songwriter & musician (Sex Pistols - God Save the Queen), born in Holloway, United Kingdom


----------



## injinji (Feb 1, 2021)

1937 Ray Sawyer, American singer (Dr Hook), born in Chickasaw, Alabama (d. 201


----------



## injinji (Feb 1, 2021)

1939 Del McCoury, bluegrass singer/musician


----------



## injinji (Feb 1, 2021)

1948 Rick James [James Ambrose Johnson, Jr.], American funk musician ("Super Freak"), born in Buffalo New York (d. 2004)


----------



## injinji (Feb 1, 2021)

1950 Mike Campbell, American guitarist (Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers - "Breakdown"), born in Panama City, Florida


----------



## injinji (Feb 1, 2021)

1950 Rich Williams, American guitarist (Kansas), born in Topeka, Kansas


----------



## injinji (Feb 1, 2021)

1979 Jason Isbell, American singer (Drive-By Truckers), born in Green Hill, Alabama


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 1, 2021)

1929 Stan Getz


----------



## injinji (Feb 2, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> 1929 Stan Getz


Look what I had queued up. lol


----------



## injinji (Feb 2, 2021)

1942 Graham Nash, British-American musician and singer-songwriter (the Hollies, Crosby, Stills & Nash), born in Blackpool, Lancashire


----------



## injinji (Feb 2, 2021)

1947 Peter Lucia, American rock drummer (Tommy James & Shondells-Crystal Blue), born in Morristown, New Jersey


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 3, 2021)

1945 Johnny Cymbal


----------



## injinji (Feb 3, 2021)

1935 Johnny "Guitar" Watson, rock guitarist


----------



## injinji (Feb 3, 2021)

1943 Eric Haydock, bassist (Hollies-He Aint Heavy He's My Brother)


----------



## injinji (Feb 3, 2021)

1946 Stan Webb, English blues musician (Chicken Shack), born in London


----------



## injinji (Feb 3, 2021)

1947 Dave Davies, British rock guitarist and vocalist (The Kinks - "You Really Got Me"; "Lola"; "Living On A Thin Line"), born in Muswell Hill, North London, England [1]


----------



## injinji (Feb 4, 2021)

1929 Paul Burlison, rockabilly musician (The Rock N Roll Trio), born in Brownsville, Tennessee (d. 2003)


----------



## injinji (Feb 4, 2021)

1941 John Steel, rock drummer (Animals-House of the Rising Sun)


----------



## injinji (Feb 4, 2021)

1943 Jimmy Johnson, American session guitarist and co-founder of the Muscle Shoals Sound Studio, born in Sheffield, Alabama (d. 2019)
1943 Barry Beckett, American keyboardist and record producer (David Hood, Jimmy Johnson, Roger Hawkins), born in Birmingham, Alabama (d. 2009)


----------



## injinji (Feb 4, 2021)

1948 Alice Cooper [Vincent Furnier], rocker (School's Out), born in Detroit, Michigan


----------



## injinji (Feb 4, 2021)

1948 Marguerite "Marge" Ganser, American pop singer (The Shangri-Las), born in Queens, New York (d. 1996)
1948 Mary Ann Ganser, American pop singer (The Shangri-Las), born in Queens, New York (d. 1970)


----------



## injinji (Feb 4, 2021)

1949 Roy Yeager, American musician (Atlanta Rhythm Section), born in Greenwood, Mississippi


----------



## injinji (Feb 4, 2021)

1950 Philip Ehart, rock drummer (Kansas)


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 5, 2021)

1944 Al [don't call me Alice ] Kooper


----------



## injinji (Feb 5, 2021)

1942 Cory Wells [Emil Lewandowski], American rock vocalist (3 Dog Night-Joy to the World), born in Buffalo, New York (d. 2015)


----------



## injinji (Feb 5, 2021)

1943 Larry Tamblyn, American rock guitarist (Standells-Dirty Water), born in Los Angeles, California


----------



## injinji (Feb 5, 2021)

1944 Al Kooper [Alan Peter Kuperschmidt], American rock musician, record producer and songwriter (Blood Sweat & Tears, Super Session), born in Brooklyn, New York


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 5, 2021)

Gordon Downie, vocals, would have been 57 today.


----------



## injinji (Feb 6, 2021)

1945 Bob Marley, Jamaican reggae musician (Exodus, One Love), born in Nine Mile, Saint Ann, Jamaica (d. 1981)


----------



## injinji (Feb 6, 2021)

1946 Richie Hayward, American drummer (Little Feat), born in Des Moines, Iowa (d. 2010)


----------



## injinji (Feb 7, 2021)

1959 Brian Travers, British rock saxophonist (UB40 - "Red, Red Wine"), born in Birmingham, England


----------



## injinji (Feb 8, 2021)

1942 Terry Melcher [Terrence Jorden], American record producer and musician, Doris Day's son (the Rip Chords, The Byrds), born in NYC, New York


----------



## injinji (Feb 8, 2021)

1946 Adolfo "Fito" de la Parra, Mexican blues-rock drummer (Canned Heat), born in Mexico City, Mexico


----------



## injinji (Feb 9, 2021)

1914 Ernest Tubb, American country musician ("Walking the Floor Over You"), born in Crisp, Texas (d. 1984)


----------



## injinji (Feb 9, 2021)

1925 (William Famous) Billy Williamson, American steel guitar player ( Bill Haley and His Saddlemen; Bill Haley & His Comets), born in Conshohocken, Pennsylvania (d. 1996)


----------



## injinji (Feb 9, 2021)

1942 Carole King, American songwriter, and singer (Tapestry - "You've Got A Friend"; "So Far Away"; "You Make Me Feel Like A Natural Woman"), born in Brooklyn, New York


----------



## injinji (Feb 9, 2021)

1947 Joe Ely, American country singer-songwriter (Honky Tonk Masquerade), born in Amarillo,Texas


----------



## injinji (Feb 10, 2021)

1946 Kenneth "Kenny" Edwards, American musician and singer-songwriter (The Stone Poneys, Bryndle), born in Santa Monica, California (d. 2010)


----------



## injinji (Feb 10, 2021)

1947 John Christopher "Chris" Ethridge, American country rock bass guitarist (International Submarine Band, The Flying Burrito Brothers), born in Meridian, Mississippi (d. 2012)


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 10, 2021)

injinji said:


> 1947 John Christopher "Chris" Ethridge, American country rock bass guitarist (International Submarine Band, The Flying Burrito Brothers), born in Meridian, Mississippi (d. 2012)


----------



## injinji (Feb 11, 2021)

1914 Josh White, Blues, folk and gospel musician, born in Greenville, South Carolina (d. 1969)


----------



## injinji (Feb 11, 2021)

1953 Alan Rubin, American musician (Blues Brothers) known as "Mr Fabulous", born in Brooklyn, New York (d. 2011)


----------



## injinji (Feb 11, 2021)

1962 Sheryl Crow, American singer-songwriter (All I Want to Do-Grammy 1995), born in Kennett, Missouri


----------



## injinji (Feb 12, 2021)

1939 Ray Manzarek, American rock organist and songwriter (The Doors - "Light My Fire"; "Love Her Madly"), born in Chicago, Illinois (d. 2013)


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 12, 2021)

1952 Michael McDonald, American rock singer


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 13, 2021)

Happy birthday Frederick "Freedom" Williams.


----------



## injinji (Feb 13, 2021)

1950 Peter Gabriel, English rock vocalist (Genesis, 1967-75; "In Your Eyes"), born in Surrey, England


----------



## injinji (Feb 14, 2021)

1943 Maceo Parker, American tenor saxophonist (Parliament-Funkadelic, King's One, Mo' Roots), born in Kinston, North Carolina


----------



## injinji (Feb 14, 2021)

1945 Vic Briggs, England, rocker (Animals)


----------



## injinji (Feb 14, 2021)

1953 Carmine Rojas, American composer, musical director and bass guitarist (David Bowie, Joe Bonamassa), born in Brooklyn, New York City


----------



## injinji (Feb 15, 2021)

1901 James "Kokomo" Arnold, American blues slide guitarist, and singer, born in Lovejoy's Station, Georgia (d. 196 [some research gives birth year as 1896]


----------



## injinji (Feb 15, 2021)

1944 Michael "Mick" Avory, British rock drummer (The Kinks), born in East Molesey, Surrey


----------



## injinji (Feb 15, 2021)

1947 David Brown, American guitarist (Santana), born in NYC, New York (d. 2000)


----------



## injinji (Feb 15, 2021)

1984 Gary Clark Jr. American blues-rock-soul singer-songwriter and guitarist (This Land; The Story of Sonny Boy Slim), born in Austin, Texas


----------



## injinji (Feb 16, 2021)

1936 William "Buddy" Deppenschmidt, American jazz drummer (Charlie Byrd Trio - "Jazz Samba") born in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 17, 2021)

1941 Gene Pitney


----------



## injinji (Feb 17, 2021)

1932 Charles "Buck" Trent, American banjoist and singer (Hee Haw), born in Spartanburg, South Carolina


----------



## injinji (Feb 17, 2021)

1950 Rick Medlocke, American rock guitarist and vocalist (Blackfoot), born in Jackson, Florida


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 17, 2021)

1934 Skip Battin


----------



## injinji (Feb 18, 2021)

1934 Skip Battin, American singer-songwriter (The Byrds), born in Los Angeles, California (d. 2003)


----------



## injinji (Feb 18, 2021)

1946 Buddy Cage, American pedal steel guitarist (New Riders of the Purple Sage; Great Speckled Bird), born in Toronto, Ontario (d. 2020)


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 18, 2021)

1954 Jamie West-Oram, guitarist


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 18, 2021)

1956 Peter Holsapple


----------



## injinji (Feb 19, 2021)

1940 (William) "Smokey" Robinson, American soul singer-songwriter (The Miracles - "You Really Got A Hold On Me"; "Tears Of A Clown"; "My Girl"), born in Detroit, Michigan
1940 Bobby Rogers, American soul tenor vocalist (The Miracles - "You Really Got A Hold On Me"; "Tears Of A Clown"), born in Detroit, Michigan (d. 2013)


----------



## injinji (Feb 19, 2021)

1950 Andy Powell, British rock guitarist and songwriter (Wishbone Ash - Argus), born in London, England


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 20, 2021)

1967 Kurt Cobain


----------



## injinji (Feb 20, 2021)

1937 Nancy Wilson, American jazz vocalist (Feel Like Making Love), born in Chillicothe, Ohio (d. 201


----------



## injinji (Feb 20, 2021)

1950 Walter Becker, American rock bassist, guitarist, songwriter and record producer (Steely Dan - "Deacon Blues"; "Peg"), born in NYC, New York (d. 2017)


----------



## injinji (Feb 20, 2021)

1981 Chris Thile, American folk and progressive bluegrass mandolin player, songwriter (Nickel Creek; Punch Brothers), and broadcaster (Live From Here), born in Oceanside, California


----------



## injinji (Feb 21, 2021)

1933 Nina Simone [Eunice Waymon], American singer and civil rights activist ("Mississippi Goddam"; "To Be Young, Gifted, And Black"), born in Tyron, North Carolina (d. 2003)


----------



## injinji (Feb 21, 2021)

1949 Jerry Harrison, American rock keyboardist (Talking Heads), and record producer (Kenny Wayne Shepherd; The String Cheese Incident), born in Milwaukee, Wisconsin


----------



## injinji (Feb 21, 2021)

1951 Vince Welnick, American rock keyboardist (The Tubes - "Talk To Ya Later"; Grateful Dead, 1990-95), born in Phoenix, Arizona (d. 2003)


----------



## injinji (Feb 21, 2021)

1977 Rhiannon Giddens, American musician (Carolina Chocolate Drops), born in Greensboro, North Carolina


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 22, 2021)

1923 Norman "Hurricane" Smith


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 23, 2021)

1944 Johnny Winter


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 23, 2021)

1946 Norman "Rusty" Young


----------



## injinji (Feb 23, 2021)

1944 Johnny Winter [John Dawson], American blues guitarist (Silver Train), born in Leland Miss, (d. 2014)


----------



## injinji (Feb 23, 2021)

1946 Norman "Rusty" Young, American pedal-steel guitarist, singer and songwriter (Poco - "Rose of Cimarron"; "Crazy Love"), born in Long Beach, California


----------



## injinji (Feb 23, 2021)

1952 Bradley "Brad" Whitford, American rock guitarist (Aerosmith - "Love In An Elevator", "Last Child"), born in Winchester, Massachusetts


----------



## injinji (Feb 24, 2021)

1942 Paul Jones, English singer (Mighty Quinn-Manfred Mann) and radio presenter (The Blues Show), born in Portsmouth, England
From wiki wiki: Paul Jones was born as Paul Pond in Portsmouth, Hampshire.[1][2] As "P.P. Jones" he performed duets with Elmo Lewis (better known as future founder member of the Rolling Stones, Brian Jones) at the Ealing Club, home of Alexis Korner's Blues Incorporated, whose singers included Long John Baldry and Mick Jagger. He was asked by Keith Richards and Brian Jones to be the lead singer of a group they were forming, but he turned them down.[3] He went on to be the vocalist and harmonica player of the successful 1960s group Manfred Mann.[1] Paul Jones had several Top Ten hits with Manfred Mann, including the international number one single "Do Wah Diddy Diddy" (1964), before going solo in July 1966.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 24, 2021)

1950 Emmitt Rhodes singer guitarist


----------



## injinji (Feb 25, 2021)

1927 Ralph Stanley, American bluegrass musician, born in Dickenson County, Virginia (d. 2016)


----------



## injinji (Feb 25, 2021)

1943 George Harrison, British guitarist, singer, songwriter, and sitar player (Beatles -"While My Guitar Gently Weeps"; "Here Comes The Sun"; solo - "If Not For You"; Traveling Wilburys - "Handle With Care"), born in Liverpool, England (d. 2001)


----------



## injinji (Feb 26, 2021)

1928 Antione "Fats" Domino, American rhythm & blues star of the early rock ’n’ roll era (Blueberry Hill, Blue Monday), born in New Orleans, Louisiana (d. 2017)


----------



## injinji (Feb 26, 2021)

1932 Johnny Cash, American country singer (I Walk the Line, Ring of Fire, A Boy Named Sue), born in Kingsland, Arkansas (d. 2003)


----------



## injinji (Feb 26, 2021)

1943 Bob "Bear" Hite, American vocalist (Canned Heat-Going Up the Country), born in Torrance, California (d. 1981)


----------



## injinji (Feb 26, 2021)

1943 Paul Cotton, American rocker (Poco), born in Los Angeles, California


----------



## injinji (Feb 26, 2021)

1945 Mitch Ryder, American rocker (& Detroit Wheels-Devil With the Blue Dress), born in Hamtramck, Michigan


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 27, 2021)

1954 Neal Schon, American rock guitarist


----------



## injinji (Feb 27, 2021)

1923 Dexter Gordon, American jazz tenor saxophonist and actor (Round Midnight, The Other Side of Round Midnight), born in Los Angeles, California (d. 1990)


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 27, 2021)

*1943 Donnie Iris 










*


----------



## injinji (Feb 28, 2021)

1927 Don Helms, American steel guitarist (Hank Williams's Drifting Cowboys), born in New Brockton, Alabama (d. 200


----------



## injinji (Feb 28, 2021)

1942 Brian Jones, British blues and rock guitarist, organist and sitar player (Rolling Stones, 1962-69), born in Gloucestershire, England (d. 1969)


----------



## injinji (Feb 28, 2021)

1957 Cindy Wilson, American rock vocalist (B-52's - "Love Shack"), born in Athens, Georgia


----------



## injinji (Feb 28, 2021)

1969 Pat Monahan, American rock singer, songwriter, and musician (Train - "Drops Of Jupiter"; Hey, Soul Sister"), born in Erie, Pennsylvania


----------



## injinji (Feb 28, 2021)

1994 Jake Bugg [Kennedy], British blues-rock singer-songwriter, and musician, born in Nottingham, England


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 28, 2021)

1942 Michael Giles, British drummer


----------



## injinji (Mar 1, 2021)

1927 Harry Belafonte, Jamaican-American calypso singer ("Banana Boat Song"; actor (Buck & the Preacher), and human rights activist , born in Harlem, New York


----------



## injinji (Mar 1, 2021)

1939 Warren Davis, rocker (Monotones)


----------



## injinji (Mar 1, 2021)

1944 Mike D'Abo, British rock vocalist (Manfred Mann - "Mighty Quinn"; Jesus Christ Superstar - "Herod"), and songwriter ("Handbags and Gladrags"), born in Betchworth, Surrey, England


----------



## injinji (Mar 1, 2021)

1944 Roger Daltrey, English singer and founder of the rock band "The Who", born in East Acton, London, England


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 1, 2021)

1900 Kurt J Weill, Dessau Germany, composer 

*PJ Harvey : Ballad of the soldier's wife - lyrics - Kurt Weill






The Persuasions : Heavenly Salvation - by Kurt Weill





*


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 1, 2021)

1956 John Cowsill, rock drummer (The Cowsills - We Can Fly), born in Newport, Rhode Island

What do you give a guy on his birthday who is married to the hottest Bangle?


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 2, 2021)

Lyrics by Kurt Weill


----------



## injinji (Mar 2, 2021)

1922 Eddie "Lockjaw" Davis, American jazz saxophonist (Kenny Clarke/Francy Boland Big Band), born in Culver City, California (d. 1986)


----------



## injinji (Mar 2, 2021)

1925 Maxwell Street Jimmy Davis [Charles Thompson], American blues musician (Cold Hands), born in Tippo, Mississippi (d. 1995)


----------



## injinji (Mar 2, 2021)

1942 Lou Reed, American rock vocalist, songwriter and guitarist (Velvet Underground - "Sweet Jane"; "Walk On The Wild Side"), born in NYC, New York (d. 2013)


----------



## injinji (Mar 3, 2021)

1923 Doc Watson, American bluegrass musician, (d. 2012)


----------



## injinji (Mar 3, 2021)

1948 Terence "Snowy" White, British guitarist (Thin Lizzy), born in Barnstaple, Devon


----------



## injinji (Mar 4, 2021)

1948 Chris Squire, rock bassist (Yes-Fish Out of Water), born in London, England (d. 2015)


----------



## injinji (Mar 4, 2021)

1967 Evan Dando, American musician (the Lemonheads), born in Essex, Massachusetts


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 4, 2021)

1944 Bobby Womack


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 4, 2021)

One of the best one hit wonders.

1951 Chris Rea


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 4, 2021)

1948 Elaine Paige

big apologies in advance


----------



## injinji (Mar 4, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> 1948 Elaine Paige
> 
> big apologies in advance


At least you warned us.


----------



## injinji (Mar 5, 2021)

1948 Eddy Grant, Guyana, reggae performer (Electric Avenue)


----------



## injinji (Mar 5, 2021)

1952 Alan Clark, keyboardist (Dire Straits-Sultans of Swing)


----------



## injinji (Mar 5, 2021)

1957 Mark E. Smith, British rock vocalist (The Fall, The Post-Nearly Man), born in Broughton, Lancashire, England (d. 201


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 6, 2021)

1937 Doug Dillard


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 6, 2021)

1942 Flora Purim, Brazilian jazz singer


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 6, 2021)

1946 David Gilmour


----------



## injinji (Mar 6, 2021)

1893 [Walter] Furry Lewis, father of the blues, born in Greenville, Mississippi (d. 1981) [birth year disputed]


----------



## injinji (Mar 6, 2021)

1905 Bob Wills, American western-swing singer, and bandleader, known as the 'King of Western Swing' (Texas Playboys -"Steel Guitar Rag"), born in Limestone County, Texas (d. 1975)


----------



## injinji (Mar 6, 2021)

1923 John "Wes" Montgomery, American musician and composer, considered one of the world's greatest jazz guitarists, born in Indianapolis, Indiana (d. 196


----------



## injinji (Mar 6, 2021)

1937 Doug Dillard, American country rock musician (The Dillards; Gene Clark; Dillard & Clark) and actor (Popeye - "Clem"), born in East St. Louis, Illinois (d. 2012)


----------



## injinji (Mar 6, 2021)

1945 Hugh Grundy, Winchester England, drummer (Zombies-She's Not There)


----------



## injinji (Mar 6, 2021)

1946 David Gilmour, English rock guitarist, and vocalist (Pink Floyd - "Comfortably Numb"), born in Cambridge, England


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 6, 2021)

1947 Donna Loren, American singer and actress


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Mar 7, 2021)

1888 Alcide "Slow Drag" Pavageau, American jazz guitarist and double-bassist, born in New Orleans, Louisiana (d. 1969)


----------



## injinji (Mar 7, 2021)

1944 Townes Van Zandt, American singer-songwriter ("Kathleen"; "Loretta"), born in Fort Worth, Texas (d. 1997)


----------



## injinji (Mar 7, 2021)

1951 Francis Rocco Prestia, American musician (Tower of Power)


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 8, 2021)

Gary Numan


----------



## injinji (Mar 8, 2021)

1893 Mississippi John Hurt, American country blues singer and guitarist, born in Teoc, Carroll County, Mississippi (d. 1966)


----------



## injinji (Mar 8, 2021)

1942 Ralph Ellis, British rock guitarist (The Swinging Blue Jeans – "Hippy Hippy Shake"), born in Liverpool, England


----------



## injinji (Mar 8, 2021)

1946 Randy Meisner, American rock bassist and vocalist (Rick Nelson's Stone Canyon Band; Linda Ronstadt; Eagles, 1971-77- "Take It To The Limit"), born in Scottsbluff, Nebraska


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 9, 2021)

1928 Keely Smith


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 9, 2021)

1933 Lloyd Price


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 9, 2021)

1942 Mark Lindsay


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 9, 2021)

1945 Robin Trower


----------



## injinji (Mar 9, 2021)

1930 Ornette Coleman, American jazz saxophonist and composer (Downbeat Musician of Year 1966), born in Fort Worth, Texas (d. 2015)


----------



## injinji (Mar 9, 2021)

1933 Lloyd Price, American R&B singer ("Just Because"; "Stagger Lee"), born in Kenner, Louisiana


----------



## injinji (Mar 9, 2021)

1942 John Cale, Welsh musician, composer and singer-songwriter (Velvet Underground), born in Garnant, Wales


----------



## injinji (Mar 9, 2021)

1945 Robin Trower, British rock guitarist (Procol Harum, 1967-71 - "Conquistador"; solo - Bridge Of Sighs), born in London, England


----------



## injinji (Mar 10, 2021)

1920 Kenneth "Jethro" Burns, American country singer, and mandolin player (Homer & Jethro -"The Battle of Kookamonga"), born in Conasauga, Tennessee (d. 1989)


----------



## injinji (Mar 10, 2021)

1940 Dean Torrence, American surf music singer (Jan & Dean - "The Little Old Lady From Pasadena"), born in Los Angeles, California


----------



## injinji (Mar 10, 2021)

1953 Ronnie Earl [Ronald Horvath], American blues guitarist (The Broadcasters), born in Queens, New York


----------



## injinji (Mar 10, 2021)

1966 Edie Brickell, American rock singer-songwriter (New Bohemians '"What I Am"), married to Paul Simon, born in Oak Cliff, Texas


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 10, 2021)

1939 Leonardo "Flaco" Jiménez


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 10, 2021)

1948 George Kooymans, Dutch guitarist/singer (Golden Earring)









An end of an era for Golden Earring as George Kooyman is diagnosed with ALS - DutchNews.nl


One of the founders of Dutch rock band Golden Earring has been diagnosed with the muscle disease ALS, and that means the end of the band performing, the group’s manager told broadcaster NOS. Guitarist and singer George Kooymans, 72, formed the band as a young teenager with bass player Rinus...




www.dutchnews.nl


----------



## injinji (Mar 11, 2021)

1939 Leonardo "Flaco" Jiménez, American Tex-Mex accordionist, born in San Antonio, Texas


----------



## injinji (Mar 12, 2021)

1896 Jesse Fuller, American one-man blues band ("San Francisco Bay Blues"), born in Jonesboro, Georgia (d. 1979)


----------



## injinji (Mar 12, 2021)

1948 James Taylor, American singer-songwriter and guitarist ("Fire And Rain"; "You've Got A Friend"; "Shower The People"), born in Boston, Massachusetts


----------



## injinji (Mar 12, 2021)

1949 Bill Payne, American rock keyboardist (Little Feat - "Time Loves a Hero"), born in Waco, Texas


----------



## injinji (Mar 13, 2021)

1913 Lightnin' Slim [Otis Hicks], American Louisiana blues electric guitarist, singer, and songwriter ("Bad Luck And Trouble"), born near St. Louis, Missouri (d. 1974)


----------



## injinji (Mar 13, 2021)

1925 Roy Haynes, American jazz drummer (Charlie Parker; Stan Getz; Thelonious Monk; Eric Dolphy; Chick Corea), born in Boston, Massachusetts


----------



## injinji (Mar 13, 2021)

1959 Melvin Taylor, American electric blues guitarist, born in Jackson, Mississippi


----------



## injinji (Mar 14, 2021)

1945 Michael Martin Murphey, American country singer (Wildfire), born in Dallas, Texax


----------



## injinji (Mar 15, 2021)

1912 (Sam) Lightnin' Hopkins, American blues musician (Ball of Twine), born in Centerville, Texas (d. 1982)


----------



## injinji (Mar 15, 2021)

1931 (Dominic Joseph) "D. J." Fontana, American drummer (drummer for Elvis), born in Shreveport, Louisiana (d. 201


----------



## injinji (Mar 15, 2021)

1940 Phil Lesh [Chapman], American rock bassist (Grateful Dead), born in Berkeley, California
Phil wrote this song for his dad when he was dying.


----------



## injinji (Mar 15, 2021)

1941 Mike Love, American vocalist (Beach Boys - "Fun, Fun, Fun"; "California Girls"), born in Los Angeles, California


----------



## injinji (Mar 15, 2021)

1943 Sly Stone [Sylvester Stewart] American funk musician (Sly & The Family Stone - "Everyday People";"Dance To The Music"), born in Denton, Texas


----------



## injinji (Mar 15, 2021)

1946 Howard Scott, American rock guitarist, singer, and songwriter (War, 1969-94 - "Cisco Kid"; "Why Can’t We Be Friends?"), born in San Pedro, California


----------



## injinji (Mar 15, 2021)

1947 (Ryland) "Ry" Cooder, American blues guitarist and producer (Crossroads), born in Los Angeles, California


----------



## injinji (Mar 16, 2021)

1942 Jerry Jeff Walker [Ronald Clyde Crosby], American country music singer and songwriter (Mr Bojangles), born in Oneonta, New York


----------



## injinji (Mar 16, 2021)

1951 Ray Benson, country singer (House of Blue Lights), born in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 16, 2021)

1948 Michael Owen Bruce, American rock guitarist (Alice Cooper)

Mike takes the solo @5:10


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 16, 2021)

1954 Nancy Wilson, rock guitarist


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 16, 2021)

Good clips today.

1941 Paul Kantner, American rock singer and guitarist


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 17, 2021)

1944 John Sebastian






Mr Bromberg again.










Felix Cavalier
Roger McGuinn
Ronnie Spector
John Sebastian





Lead Vocals: Jim Morrison
Drums: John Densmore
Harmonica: John Sebastian
Bass Guitar: Lonnie Mack
Piano: Ray Manzarek
Guitar: Robby Krieger


----------



## injinji (Mar 17, 2021)

1909 Lovie Lee [Edward Lee Watson], American electric blues pianist, singer, and songwriter, born in Chattanooga, Tennessee (d. 1997)


----------



## injinji (Mar 17, 2021)

1919 Nat "King "Cole, American jazz pianist and pop vocalist ("Unforgettable", "Mona Lisa"), born in Montgomery, Alabama (d. 1965)


----------



## injinji (Mar 17, 2021)

1941 Paul Kantner, American rock singer and guitarist (Jefferson Airplane; Jefferson Starship), born in San Francisco, California (d. 2016)


----------



## injinji (Mar 17, 2021)

1944 John Sebastian, American singer (Loving Spoonful - "Summer In The City"; solo - "Welcome Back"), born in NYC, New York


----------



## injinji (Mar 17, 2021)

1946 Harold Brown, American rock drummer (War, 1969-94 - "Summer": "Low Rider"), born in Long Beach, California


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 18, 2021)

1966 Jerry Cantrell


----------



## injinji (Mar 18, 2021)

1927 Lester "Big Daddy" Kinsey, American Chicago blues singer, guitarist and harmonica player, born near Pleasant Grove, Mississippi (d. 2001)


----------



## injinji (Mar 18, 2021)

1938 Charley Pride, American country singer (Sweet Country), born in Sledge, Mississippi (d. 2020) [1]


----------



## injinji (Mar 18, 2021)

1941 Wilson Pickett, American R&B singer (Funky Broadway), born in Prattville, Alabama (d. 2006)


----------



## injinji (Mar 18, 2021)

1947 Barry Wilson, British rock drummer (Procol Harum - "Whiter Shade of Pale"), born in Edmonton, London (d. 1990)


----------



## injinji (Mar 18, 2021)

1948 Robert "Bobby" Whitlock, American singer, songwriter and musician (Derek and the Dominos), born in Memphis, Tennessee


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 18, 2021)

1937 Clarence "Frogman" Henry


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 18, 2021)

1960 Eliane Elias


----------



## injinji (Mar 19, 2021)

1914 James "Buster" Bennett, American blues saxophonist and blues shouter., born in Pensacola, Florida (d. 1980)


----------



## injinji (Mar 19, 2021)

1944 Tom Constanten, American rock keyboardist (Grateful Dead, 1968-70 - Aoxomoxoa), born in Long Branch, New Jersey
Very rare. A Dead keyboardist who isn't dead.


----------



## injinji (Mar 19, 2021)

1953 Ricky Wilson, rock guitarist (B-52's-Love Shack), born in Athens, Georgia


----------



## injinji (Mar 20, 2021)

1936 Lee "Scratch" Perry, Jamaican Reggae artist


----------



## injinji (Mar 20, 2021)

1937 Jerry Reed, American country music singer (When You're Hot, You're Hot) and actor (Bat 21, Smokey & the Bandit), born in Atlanta, Georgia (d. 200


----------



## injinji (Mar 20, 2021)

1951 Jimmie Vaughan, American guitarist (Fabulous Thunderbirds), born in Dallas County, Texas


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 20, 2021)

1961 Slim Jim Phantom


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Mar 21, 2021)

1944 David Lindley, American musician (The Kaleidoscope), born in San Marino, California


----------



## injinji (Mar 21, 2021)

1945 Rosemary Stone, American funk and rock vocalist, and pianist (Sly & Family Stone - "Everyday People"; "Dance to The Music"), born in Dallas, Texas


----------



## injinji (Mar 21, 2021)

1946 Ray Dorset, British rock guitarist, and singer-songwriter (Mungo Jerry - "In The Summertime"), born in Ashford, England


----------



## injinji (Mar 21, 2021)

1961 Slim Jim Phantom [McDonnell], American rock drummer (Stray Cats - "Rock This Town"), born in Brooklyn, New York


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 21, 2021)

1943 Keith Relf, vocalist, harmonica (d. 1976) 
Relf died in the basement of his home in 1976 at age 33 from electrocution while playing an electric guitar.


----------



## injinji (Mar 22, 2021)

1943 Keith Relf, British blues-rock singer and harmonica player (The Yardbirds - "For Your Love"; Renaissance, 1969-71), born in Richmond, England (d. 1976)


----------



## injinji (Mar 23, 2021)

1918 Granville "Sticks" McGhee, American blues guitarist, singer and songwriter ("Drinkin' Wine, Spo-Dee-O-Dee"), born in Knoxville, Tennesee ( d. 1961)


----------



## injinji (Mar 23, 2021)

1932 Louisiana Red [Iverson Minter], American blues guitarist, and singer-songwriter ("Sweet Blood Call"), born in Bessemer, Alabama (d. 2012)


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 23, 2021)

*William Larry Stewart II* (March 24, 1937 – January 17, 1970) was an American rhythm and blues singer and pianist who was popular during the 1960s.


Rock and roller Bo Diddley has been credited with discovering Stewart playing piano in Washington, D.C. and inviting him to be one of his backup musicians.[3]

By 1955, this led to a recording contract with Diddley's label, Chess Records and Diddley played guitar on Stewart's 1956 recording of "Billy's Blues". A strong seller in Los Angeles, "Billy's Blues" reached the sales top 25 in _Variety_ magazine. Stewart then moved to Okeh Records and recorded "Billy's Heartache", backed by the Marquees, another D.C. area group which featured Marvin Gaye.[3]


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 23, 2021)

1949 Nick Lowe


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 23, 2021)

1947 Mike Kellie, rock drummer


----------



## injinji (Mar 24, 2021)

1924 "Boogie" Bill Webb, American Louisiana blues and R&B guitarist, singer and songwriter ("Bad Dog"), born in Jackson, Mississippi (d. 1990)


----------



## injinji (Mar 24, 2021)

1946 Lee Oskar [Levitin], Danish rock and soul harmonica player (War - "Why Can't We Be Friends?"; "Low Rider"), born in Copenhagen, Denmark


----------



## injinji (Mar 24, 2021)

1964 Patterson Hood, American rock singer-songwriter, and guitarist (Drive-By Truckers - Southern Rock Opera; The Unraveling), born in Muscle Shoals, Alabama


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 25, 2021)

1934 Johnny Burnette, American rockabilly singer-songwriter-guitarist (Train Kept A-Rollin', You're Sixteen), born in Memphis, Tennessee (d. 1964)


----------



## injinji (Mar 25, 2021)

1947 Elton John [Reginald Kenneth Dwight], English singer-songwriter and piano player ("Rocketman"; "Goodbye Yellow Brick Road"; "Candle In The Wind"), born in Pinner, Middlesex


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 26, 2021)

1955 Dean Dillon, American country music singer


----------



## injinji (Mar 26, 2021)

1948 Richard Tandy, British rock bassist (ELO), born in Birmingham, England


----------



## injinji (Mar 26, 2021)

1948 Steven Tyler, American rock vocalist (Aerosmith - "Walk This Way"; "Dude looks Like A Lady"), born in New York City


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 26, 2021)

1971 Mariah Carey



1975 Fergie


----------



## injinji (Mar 27, 2021)

1937 Johnny Copeland, American blues guitarist and singer (Lion's Den), born in Haynesville, Louisiana (d. 1997)


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 28, 2021)

1945 Chuck Portz, bassist 

written by Gene Clark


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 28, 2021)

An overlooked masterpiece.


----------



## injinji (Mar 28, 2021)

1948 John Evan, British rock keyboardist (Jethro Tull), born in Blackpool, Lancashire


----------



## injinji (Mar 29, 2021)

1940 Raymond Davis, American rock vocalist (Funkadelic-Knee Deep), born in Sumter, South Carolina (d. 2005)


----------



## injinji (Mar 29, 2021)

1967 John Popper, American musician (Blues Traveler), born in Chardon, Ohio


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 29, 2021)

1913 Frankie Laine


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 29, 2021)

1943 Jay Traynor 

His only hit with The Americans before being replaced by Jay Black.


----------



## injinji (Mar 30, 2021)

1914 Sonny Boy Williamson I [John Lee], American blues musician (Down & Out Blues), born in Madison County, Tennessee (d. 194


----------



## injinji (Mar 30, 2021)

1945 Eric Clapton, English singer and guitarist (Cream - "Sunshine Of Your Love; Derek & The Dominos - "Layla"; solo -"Tears in Heaven"), born in Ripley, Surrey, England


----------



## injinji (Mar 30, 2021)

1979 Norah Jones, American pop and jazz singer and pianist ("Come Away With Me"), born in Brooklyn, New York


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 31, 2021)

1946 Al Nichol, American rock guitarist


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 31, 2021)

1955 Angus Young, Scottish rock guitarist


----------



## injinji (Mar 31, 2021)

1934 John D. Loudermilk, country singer and songwriter ("Tobacco Road"), born in Durham, North Carolina (d. 2016)


----------



## injinji (Mar 31, 2021)

1944 Mick Ralphs, British rock guitarist (Mott the Hoople - "All The Young Dudes"; Bad Company - "Can't Get Enough"), born in Stoke Lacy, Herefordshire, England


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 31, 2021)

1945 John Barbata, American drummer


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 31, 2021)

1954 Jeff Porcaro, American drummer


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 31, 2021)

1955 Emmanuel [Acha], Mexican singer 

groove y funk español






padre con su hijo


----------



## injinji (Apr 1, 2021)

1922 Jimmie Lloyd [Logdon], American country and rockabilly singer ("I Got a Rocket in My Pocket"), born in Panther, Kentucky (d. 2001)


----------



## injinji (Apr 1, 2021)

1922 Irving "Duke" Jordan, American jazz pianist (Charlie Parker, Stan Getz, Sonny Stitt), born in Brooklyn, New York (d. 2006)


----------



## injinji (Apr 1, 2021)

1945 John Barbata, American drummer (Turtles - "Happy Together"; "Elenore"), born in Passiac, New Jersey


----------



## injinji (Apr 1, 2021)

1946 Ronnie "Plonk" Lane, English rock bassist (Small Faces - "Hey Girl"), born in London, England


----------



## injinji (Apr 1, 2021)

1948 Jimmy Cliff [Chambers], Jamaican reggae singer ("The Harder They Come"), born in St James, Colony of Jamaica


----------



## injinji (Apr 1, 2021)

1952 Rob Wasserman, American jazz and rock double bassist, and composer (RatDog; Duets), born in San Mateo, California (d. 2016)


----------



## injinji (Apr 1, 2021)

1975 John Butler, Australian singer and musician


----------



## injinji (Apr 2, 2021)

1942 Leon Russell [Claude Russell Bridges], American musician and singer-songwriter ("Tight Rope"; "Delta Lady"; "Carney"), born in Lawton, Oklahoma (d. 2016)


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Apr 3, 2021)

1943 Richard Manuel, Canadian rock pianist and vocalist (The Band - "The Shape I'm In"; "Tears Of Rage"), born in Stratford, Ontario (d. 1986)


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 4, 2021)

1948 Berry Oakley 

Bass and lead vocal


----------



## injinji (Apr 4, 2021)

1913 Muddy Waters [McKinley Morganfield], American blues guitarist (Hoochie Coochie Man), born in Jug's Corner (Issaquena County) or Rolling Fork, Mississippi (d. 1983)


----------



## injinji (Apr 4, 2021)

1948 Berry Oakley, American rocker and bass player (The Allman Brothers Band), born in Chicago, Illinois (d. 1972)


----------



## injinji (Apr 4, 2021)

1979 Andy McKee, American fingerstyle guitarist, born in Topeka, Kansas


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 4, 2021)

1942 Allan Clarke, British vocalist


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 4, 2021)

*1950 Agnetha Fältskog, Swedish enchantress*






*"There are two types of men in the world: those that love Agnetha, and those that have never seen her." - Johnny Rotten










*


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Apr 5, 2021)

1932 Billy Bland, American singer and songwriter, born in Wilmington, North Carolina (d. 2017)


----------



## injinji (Apr 5, 2021)

1942 Allan Clarke, British rock vocalist (Hollies - "Air That I Breathe"), born in Salford, Lancashire, England


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 6, 2021)

!984 Sarah Johnson, keyboardist and saxophonist


----------



## injinji (Apr 6, 2021)

1937 Merle Haggard, American country singer-songwriter ("Mama Tried"; "If We Make It Through December"; "Okie from Muskogee"), born in Oildale, California (d. 2016)


----------



## injinji (Apr 6, 2021)

1960 Warren Haynes, American rock and blues guitarist (The Allman Brothers Band), born in Asheville, North Carolina


----------



## topcat (Apr 6, 2021)

Emmylou Harris April 2, 1947


----------



## injinji (Apr 7, 2021)

1938 Spencer Dryden, American drummer (Jefferson Airplane - "White Rabbit"; New Riders of the Purple Sage), born in NYC, New York (d. 2005)


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 7, 2021)

*1942 Roger Chapman, English rock vocalist 

As great a song as has ever been crafted and executed, featuring John Wetton pre King Crimson and Asia.





*


----------



## injinji (Apr 8, 2021)

1947 Steve Howe, English progressive rock guitarist (Yes - "Roundabout"; Asia - "Heat Of The Moment"), born in London, England


----------



## injinji (Apr 9, 2021)

1895 (Beau De Glen) "Mance" Lipscomb, American blues singer and guitarist ("Shine On, Harvest Moon"), born in Navasota, Texas (d. 1976)


----------



## injinji (Apr 9, 2021)

1932 Carl Perkins, American rockabilly singer and songwriter ("Blue Suede Shoes"; "Honey Don't"), born in Jackson, Tennessee (d. 199


----------



## injinji (Apr 10, 2021)

1947 Bunny Wailer [Neville O'Riley Livingston], Jamaican vocalist and percussionist (The Wailers with Bob Marley), born in Kingston, Jamaica (d. 2021)









Bunny Wailer - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Wailer was born Neville O'Riley Livingston on 10 April 1947 in Kingston.[6] He spent his earliest years in the village of Nine Mile in Saint Ann Parish. It was there that he first met Bob Marley, and the two young boys befriended each other quickly.[7] The boys both came from single-parent families; Livingston was brought up by his father, Marley by his mother.[8][9] Later, Wailer's father Thaddeus "Thaddy Shut" Livingston lived with Marley's mother Cedella Booker in Trenchtown and had a daughter with her named Pearl Livingston.[9] Peter Tosh had a son, Andrew Tosh, with Wailer's sister Shirley, making Andrew his nephew.[10]


----------



## injinji (Apr 10, 2021)

1950 Eddie Hazel, American pop guitarist (Funkadelic - "Uncle Jam Wants You"), born in Brooklyn, New York (d. 1992)


----------



## injinji (Apr 10, 2021)

1957 Steve Gustafson, American bass guitarist (10,000 Maniacs), born in Seville, Spain


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 11, 2021)

1971 Oliver Riedel, German bassist


----------



## injinji (Apr 11, 2021)

1913 John Lee Granderson, American Chicago-style blues guitarist, born in Ellendale, Tennessee (d. 1979)


----------



## injinji (Apr 11, 2021)

1961 Nigel Pulsford, British rock guitarist (Bush - Sixteen Stone), born in Newport, Monmouthshire, Wales


----------



## injinji (Apr 11, 2021)

1987 Joss Stone [Joscelyn Stoker], English singer-songwriter (The Soul Sessions), born in Dover, Kent
https://www.onthisday.com/people/joss-stone


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 11, 2021)

1944 John Kay 

perhaps my all time favorite clip


----------



## injinji (Apr 12, 2021)

1915 Hound Dog Taylor [Theodore Roosevelt], American Chicago blues guitarist and singer, born in Natchez, Mississippi (d. 1975)


----------



## injinji (Apr 12, 2021)

1944 John Kay [Joachim Krauledat], German-born Canadian rock singer (Steppenwolf), born in Tilsit, East Prussia, Germany


----------



## injinji (Apr 12, 2021)

1954 Pat Travers, Canadian rock guitarist (Puttin' it Straight), born in Toronto, Ontario


----------



## injinji (Apr 13, 2021)

1934 Horace Kay, American soul singer (Tams - "Hey Girl Don't Bother Me"; "What Kind of Fool (Do You Think I Am)"), born in Atlanta, Georgia (d. 1995)


----------



## injinji (Apr 13, 2021)

1944 Jack Casady, American rock bassist (Hot Tuna; Jefferson Airplane -"Volunteers"; "White Rabbit"), born in Washington, D.C.


----------



## injinji (Apr 13, 2021)

1945 Lowell George, American rock vocalist and guitarist (Little Feat - "Willin'"; "Dixie Chicken"), born in Hollywood, California (d. 1979)


----------



## injinji (Apr 13, 2021)

1961 (Clarence) "Butch" Taylor, American rock and jazz keyboardist and composer (Dave Matthews Band, 1998-200, born in Shawsville, Virginia


----------



## injinji (Apr 13, 2021)

1966 Marc Ford, American guitarist (The Black Crowes - "Hard To Handle"), born in Los Angeles, California


----------



## injinji (Apr 14, 2021)

1932 Loretta Lynn, American country singer-songwriter ("Coal Miner's Daughter"; "Louisiana Woman, Mississippi Man"), born in Butcher Hollow, Kentucky


----------



## injinji (Apr 14, 2021)

1945 Ritchie Blackmore, English guitarist (Rainbow - "Stone Cold"; Deep Purple - "Smoke On The Water"), born in Weston-super-Mare, England


----------



## injinji (Apr 15, 2021)

1930 Richard Davis, American jazz bassist described as "the greatest bass ever heard on a rock album" (Van Morrison's Astral Weeks), born in Chicago, Illinois


----------



## injinji (Apr 15, 2021)

1933 Roy Clark, American country and bluegrass singer, guitarist, and banjo player (Hee Haw; The Tonight Show), born in Meherrin, Virginia (d. 201


----------



## injinji (Apr 16, 2021)

1943 "Lonesome Dave" Peverett, British rock singer and musician (Foghat, Savoy Brown), born in London, England (d. 2000)


----------



## injinji (Apr 16, 2021)

1947 Gerry Rafferty, Scottish guitarist and vocalist (Stealers Wheel - "Stuck In The Middle With You"; solo -"Baker Street"), born in Paisley, Renfrewshire, Scotland (d. 2011)


----------



## injinji (Apr 19, 2021)

1928 Alexis Korner, British blues musician (Blues Inc - "Bootleg Him"), born in Paris, France (d. 1984)


----------



## injinji (Apr 19, 2021)

1942 Alan Price, English rock keyboardist (Animals - "House of the Rising Sun"), born in Fatfield, Washington, England


----------



## injinji (Apr 19, 2021)

1947 Mark Volman, American rock and roll musician and songwriter (The Turtles - "Happy Together"), born in Los Angeles, California


----------



## topcat (Apr 19, 2021)

injinji said:


> 1947 Mark Volman, American rock and roll musician and songwriter (The Turtles - "Happy Together"), born in Los Angeles, California


"The Phlorescent Leech"


----------



## injinji (Apr 20, 2021)

1945 Jimmy Winston [Langwith], British rock organist (Small Faces, 1965), and actor (Doctor Who - Day of the Daleks), born in London, England


----------



## injinji (Apr 21, 2021)

1947 Iggy Pop [James Osterberg], American singer and lyricist known as "The Godfather of Punk" (The Stooges - "I Wanna Be Your Dog"; solo - "Lust For Life"), born in Muskegon, Michigan


----------



## injinji (Apr 21, 2021)

1947 John Weider, bassist (Family-Family Entertainment)


----------



## injinji (Apr 21, 2021)

1967 Michael Franti, American musician (The Beatnigs, Spearhead), born in Oakland, California


----------



## injinji (Apr 22, 2021)

1936 Glen Campbell, American country-pop singer ("Rhinestone Cowboy"; "Wichita Lineman"; "Southern Nights"), guitarist, and actor (True Grit), born in Delight, Arkansas (d. 2017)


----------



## injinji (Apr 22, 2021)

1950 Peter Frampton, British rock guitarist and vocalist (humble Pie; Frampton Comes Alive), born in Kent, England
I didn't realize Peter was a pop icon in the UK. Other interesting reading. . . . 









Peter Frampton - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Or was involved in the breakup of Small Faces. . . . .





__





Humble Pie - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## injinji (Apr 23, 2021)

1936 Roy Orbison, American rock singer ("Pretty Woman"; "Only The Lonely"; Traveling Wilburys - "Handle With Care"), born in Vernon, Texas (d. 198


----------



## injinji (Apr 24, 2021)

1945 Doug Clifford, American rock drummer (Creedence Clearwater Revival - "Proud Mary"; "Bad Moon Rising"), born in Palo Alto, California


----------



## injinji (Apr 24, 2021)

1951 Nigel Harrison, British rock bassist and songwriter (Blondie, 1978-82 - "One Way Or Another"), born in Stockport, Cheshire, England


----------



## injinji (Apr 24, 2021)

1954 Jack Blades, American rock bassist (Damn Yankees - "Coming of Age"; Night Ranger), born in Palm Desert, California


----------



## injinji (Apr 24, 2021)

1963 Billy Gould, American rock bassist (Faith No More - "Epic"; "Easy"), born in Los Angeles, California


----------



## injinji (Apr 24, 2021)

1984 Tyson Ritter, American singer and songwriter (The All-American Rejects), born in Stillwater, Oklahoma


----------



## injinji (Apr 25, 2021)

1923 Albert King [Nelson], American blues guitarist and singer ("Born Under A Bad Sign"; "That's What The Blues Is About"), born in Indianola, Mississippi (d. 1992)


----------



## injinji (Apr 26, 2021)

1915 Johnny Shines, American delta blues singer and guitarist, born in Memphis, Tenneessee (d. 1992)


----------



## injinji (Apr 26, 2021)

1949 Jimmy Hall, American rocker (Wet Willie), born in Birmingham, Alabama


----------



## injinji (Apr 27, 2021)

1927 Connie Kay, American jazz drummer (Modern Jazz Quartet), born in Tuckahoe, New York (d. 1994)


----------



## injinji (Apr 27, 2021)

1948 Kate Pierson, American vocalist and guitarist (B-52's - "Rock Lobster"; "Love Shack"), born in Weehawken, New Jersey


----------



## injinji (Apr 28, 2021)

1924 Blossom Dearie, American jazz singer and pianist, born in East Durnham, New York (d. 2009)


----------



## injinji (Apr 28, 2021)

1952 Chuck Leavell, American session and touring keyboardist (The Allman Brothers Band; Rolling Stones; Sea Level), and forest conservationist, born in Birmingham, Alabama


----------



## injinji (Apr 29, 2021)

1933 Willie Nelson, American country singer-songwriter ("Crazy"; "On the Road Again"; ), born in Abbott, Texas


----------



## injinji (Apr 30, 2021)

1896 "Reverend" Gary Davis, American blues and folk guitarist ("Samson And Delilah"; A Little More Faith), born in Laurens, South Carolina (d. 1972)


----------



## injinji (May 1, 2021)

1930 Little Walter [Marion Walter Jacobs], blues singer-songwriter and harmonica player, born in Marksville, Louisiana (d. 196


----------



## injinji (May 1, 2021)

1966 Johnny Colt [Charles Brandt], American rock bassist (Black Crowes), born in Cherry Point, North Carolina


----------



## injinji (May 2, 2021)

1929 (Fred Lincoln) "Link" Wray, Native American rock guitarist ("Rumble"), born in Dunn, North Carolina (d. 2005)


----------



## injinji (May 2, 2021)

1945 Goldy McJohn [John Goadsby], Canadian rock keyboard and Hammond B3 organ player (Steppenwolf - "Magic Carpet ride"; 'Born To Be Wild"), born in Toronto, Ontario (d. 2017)


----------



## injinji (May 3, 2021)

1944 Pete Staples, British rock bassist (Troggs - "Wild Thing"; "Love Is All Around"), born in Andover, Hampshire, England


----------



## injinji (May 4, 2021)

1937 Dick Dale [Mansour], American surf guitarist ("Let's Go Tripping"; "Misirlou"; "Pipeline"), born in Boston, Massachusetts (d. 2019)


----------



## injinji (May 4, 2021)

1942 Ronnie Bond, British drummer (Troggs - "Wild Thing"; "Love Is All Around"), born in Andover, Hampshire, England


----------



## injinji (May 4, 2021)

1956 Sharon Jones, American soul singer (Sharon Jones & The Dap-Kings), born in Augusta, Georgia (d. 2016)


----------



## injinji (May 5, 2021)

1928 Marshall Grant, American bassist (Johnny Cash's Tennessee Two), born in Bryson City, North Carolina (d. 2011)


----------



## injinji (May 5, 2021)

1942 Tammy Wynette [Virginia Pugh], American country singer ("Stand By Your Man"), born in Itawamba County, Mississippi (d. 199


----------



## topcat (May 5, 2021)

May 1, 1939 Judy Collins Someday Soon


----------



## topcat (May 5, 2021)

May 1, 1945 Rita Coolidge Higher and Higher


----------



## injinji (May 6, 2021)

1945 Bob Seger, American singer and songwriter ("Old Time Rock and Roll"; "Hollywood Nights"; "Against The Wind"), born in Detroit, Michigan


----------



## injinji (May 6, 2021)

1960 John Flansburgh, American alt-rock singer-songwriter, and guitarist (They Might Be Giants - "Istanbul (Not Constantinople)"; "Birdhouse Of Your Soul"), born in Lincoln, Massachusetts


----------



## injinji (May 7, 2021)

1945 Cornelius Bumpus, American saxophonist and keyboardist (Doobie Brothers, Steely Dan), born in Dallas, Texas (d. 2004)


----------



## injinji (May 7, 2021)

1946 Bill Kreutzmann, American rock drummer (Grateful Dead), born in Palo Alto, California


----------



## injinji (May 8, 2021)

1911 Robert Johnson, American blues singer-songwriter, and guitarist (King of Delta Blues Singers), born in Hazlehurst, Mississippi (d. 193


----------



## injinji (May 8, 2021)

1943 Paul Samwell-Smith, British blues-rock bassist, and record producer (The Yardbirds, 1963-66 "For Your Love"), born in Richmond, Surrey, England


----------



## injinji (May 8, 2021)

1943 Danny Whitten, American rock guitarist and songwriter (Crazy Horse; Rod Stewart - "I Don't Want To Talk About It"), born in Columbus, Georgia (d. 1972)





It was Danny's drug addiction that lead to Neil writing this one.


----------



## injinji (May 8, 2021)

1951 Chris Frantz, American rock drummer (Talking Heads, Tom Tom Club), born in Fort Campbell, Kentucky


----------



## injinji (May 9, 2021)

1937 Dave Prater, American soul singer (Sam & Dave - "Soul Man"), born in Ocilla, Georgia (d. 198


----------



## injinji (May 9, 2021)

1937 Sonny Curtis, American guitarist and singer-songwriter (The Crickets - " I Fought The Law"; solo - "Love Is All Around"), born in Meadow, Texas


----------



## injinji (May 9, 2021)

1949 Billy Joel, American rock singer-songwriter, and piano player ("Piano Man"; "Just the Way You Are"; "Captain Jack"), born in The Bronx, New York


----------



## injinji (May 10, 2021)

1946 Dave Mason, British guitarist and singer-songwriter ("We Just Disagree"), born in Worcester, England


----------



## injinji (May 11, 2021)

1941 Eric Burdon, British rock vocalist (Animals - "House of the Rising Sun"; "Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood"; War - "Spill The Wine"), born in Walker-on-Tyne, England


----------



## injinji (May 11, 2021)

1947 Butch Trucks, American drummer (The Allman Brothers - "Whipping Post"), born in Jacksonville, Florida (d. 2017)


----------



## injinji (May 12, 2021)

1945 Ian McLagan, English rock keyboardist (Small Face; Faces), born in Hounslow, Middlesex, (d. 2014)


----------



## injinji (May 12, 2021)

1948 Steve Winwood, English singer, songwriter and musician (Spencer Davis Group - "Gimme Some Lovin'"; Traffic - "Low Spark Of High Heeled Boys"; solo - 'Higher Love"; "While You See A Chance"), born in Birmingham, England


----------



## topcat (May 12, 2021)

May 10, 1946 Donovan


----------



## injinji (May 13, 2021)

1950 Stevie Wonder [Stevland Hardaway Morris], American singer-songwriter ("You Are The Sunshine Of My Life"; "Sir Duke"), born in Saginaw, Michigan


----------



## injinji (May 13, 2021)

1966 Darius Rucker, American rock singer (Hootie & the Blowfish - "Only Wanna Be With You"), born in Charleston, South Carolina


----------



## bernie344 (May 13, 2021)




----------



## injinji (May 14, 2021)

1943 (John) "Jack" Bruce, Scottish bassist and singer-songwriter (Cream - "Sunshine of Your Love"; "White Room"), born in Bishopbriggs, Scotland (d. 2014)


----------



## injinji (May 15, 2021)

1947 Graeham Goble, Australian rock guitarist (Little River Band - Reminiscing), born in Adelaide, Australia


----------



## injinji (May 16, 2021)

1948 Alto Reed [Thomas Cartmell], American saxophonist (Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band), born in Detroit, Michigan
Maybe the best name in rock and roll.


----------



## injinji (May 17, 2021)

1942 Taj Mahal [Henry Saint Clair Fredericks, Jr.], American singer-songwriter (Real Thing), born in Harlem, New York


----------



## injinji (May 18, 2021)

1911 Big Joe Turner, American blues singer ("Corrine Corrina"; "Shake Rattle & Roll"), born in Kansas City, Missouri (d. 1985)


----------



## injinji (May 18, 2021)

1949 Rick Wakeman, British session (Cat Stevens; David Bowie) and progressive rock keyboardist (Yes), born in London


----------



## injinji (May 18, 2021)

1975 Jack Johnson, American singer-songwriter (In Between Dreams, "Upside Down"), born in Oahu, Hawaii


----------



## injinji (May 19, 2021)

1945 Peter Townshend, English rock guitarist, vocalist and composer (The Who-Tommy), born in London, England


----------



## injinji (May 19, 2021)

1951 Joey Ramone [Jeffrey Hyman], lead singer of the punk rock band The Ramones (Baby I Love You)


----------



## injinji (May 20, 2021)

1944 (John) "Joe" Cocker, English rock vocalist ("With A Little Help From My Friends"; "Cry Me A River"; "You Are So Beautiful"), born in Sheffield, England, (d. 2014)


----------



## injinji (May 21, 2021)

1943 Hilton Valentine, British rock guitarist (Animals - "House of the Rising Sun"), born in North Shields, Northumberland, England (d. 2021)


----------



## injinji (May 21, 2021)

1954 Marc Ribot, American guitarist (Tom Waits, Elvis Costello, John Zorn), born in Newark, New Jersey


----------



## injinji (May 24, 2021)

1941 Bob Dylan [Robert Zimmerman], American singer-songwriter ("Blowin' In The Wind"; "The Times They Are A-Changin'"; "Positively Fourth Street") and cultural icon, born in Duluth, Minnesota


----------



## injinji (May 24, 2021)

1946 Steve Upton, British-Welsh rock drummer (Wishbone Ash, 1969-90 - There's the Rub; Locked In), born in Wrexham, Wales


----------



## injinji (May 26, 2021)

1926 Miles Davis, American jazz musician, trumpeter and composer (Kinda Blue; Cookin' with the Miles Davis Quintet; Sketches of Spain), born in Alton, Illinois (d. 1991)


----------



## injinji (May 26, 2021)

1940 Levon Helm, American drummer and singer (The Band - "Up On Cripple Creek"; "The Weight"), and actor (Coal Miner's Daughter; The Right Stuff), born in Elaine, Arkansas (d. 2012)


----------



## injinji (May 26, 2021)

1944 (Terence) Verden Allen, Welsh rock keyboardist (Mott the Hoople - "All Young Dudes"), born in Crynant, Neath, Wales
1946 Mick Ronson, English rock guitarist and producer (Mott the Hoople; The Spiders From Mars), born in Kingston upon Hull, England (d. 1993)


----------



## injinji (May 26, 2021)

1964 Lenny Kravitz, American musician who holds the record for most Grammy Awards for Best Male Rock Vocal Performance (1999-2002), born in Manhattan, New York


----------



## injinji (May 27, 2021)

1957 Eddie Harsch [Hawrysch], Canadian keyboardist (Bulldog; The Black Crowes - "Hard To Handle"), born in Toronto, Ontario (d. 2016)


----------



## injinji (May 28, 2021)

1910 T-Bone Walker, American blues guitarist ("Funky Town"; "Well Done"), born in Linden, Texas (d. 1975)


----------



## injinji (May 28, 2021)

1917 "Papa" John Creach, American blues violinist (Hot Tuna; Jefferson Airplane), born in Beaver Falls, Pennsylvania (d. 1994)


----------



## injinji (May 28, 2021)

1944 Gary Stewart, American country singer ("She's Actin' Single"), born in Jenkins, Kentucky (d. 2003)


----------



## injinji (May 28, 2021)

1945 John Fogerty, American songwriter, guitarist, and singer (Creedence Clearwater Revival - "Have You Ever Seen The Rain"), born in Berkeley, California


----------



## topcat (May 28, 2021)

May 24, 1955 Rosanne Cash. Seven year ache, Tennessee flat top box.


----------



## topcat (May 28, 2021)

May 26, 1948 Stevie Nicks. This video reminds me of the "I want my MTV" promos of early cable TV.


----------



## injinji (May 29, 2021)

1923 "The Senator" Eugene Wright, American jazz bassist (The Dave Brubeck Quartet), born in Chicago, Illinois


----------



## injinji (May 29, 2021)

1945 Gary Brooker, English rock keyboardist and singer (Procol Harum), born in Hackney, London


----------



## injinji (May 29, 2021)

topcat said:


> May 26, 1948 Stevie Nicks. This video reminds me of the "I want my MTV" promos of early cable TV.


Thanks for adding. I'm always running short of time, and just hit the high spots most days.


----------



## topcat (May 29, 2021)

May 27, 1945 Bruce Cockburn. If I had a rocket launcher.


----------



## injinji (May 30, 2021)

Slim pickins today.


1955 Nicky "Topper" Headon, English drummer (Clash-Complete Control)


----------



## injinji (May 31, 2021)

1948 John Bonham, English rock drummer (Led Zeppelin), born in Redditch, England (d. 1980)


----------



## injinji (Jun 1, 2021)

1926 Andy Griffith, American actor, comedian, television producer, Southern gospel singer, and writer (Andy Griffith Show, Matlock), born in Mount Airy, North Carolina (d. 2012)


----------



## injinji (Jun 1, 2021)

1947 Ronnie Wood, English rock guitarist (Faces, Jeff Beck Group, The Rolling Stones), born in Hillingdon, England


----------



## injinji (Jun 1, 2021)

1974 Alanis Morissette, Canadian-America vocalist (Jagged Little Pill), born in Ottawa, Ontario


----------



## injinji (Jun 2, 2021)

1941 Charlie Watts, British drummer (Rolling Stones), born in London, England


----------



## injinji (Jun 2, 2021)

1951 Dave Flett, Scottish rock guitarist (Manfred Mann's Earth Band; Thin Lizzy), born in Aberdeen, Scotland


----------



## injinji (Jun 3, 2021)

1897 Memphis Minnie [Lizzie Douglas], American blues guitarist and singer-songwriter ("Bumble Bee"; "Me and My Chauffeur Blues"), born in Algiers, Louisiana (d. 1973)


----------



## injinji (Jun 3, 2021)

1924 Jimmy Rogers, American blues musician (Muddy Waters' Band), born in Ruleville, Mississippi (d. 1997)


----------



## injinji (Jun 3, 2021)

1939 Ian Hunter, English rock singer (Mott the Hoople - "All The Young Dudes"; "Roll Away The Stone"), born in Oswestry, England


----------



## injinji (Jun 3, 2021)

1942 Curtis Mayfield, American singer-songwriter and soul musician ("Freddie's Dead"; "Superfly"), born in Chicago, Illinois (d. 1999)


----------



## injinji (Jun 3, 2021)

1944 Michael Clarke, American rock drummer (The Byrds, 1964-67 - "Turn! Turn! Turn!"; Flying Burrito Brothers, 1969-71; Firefall, 1974-80), born in Spokane, Washington (d. 1993)


----------



## injinji (Jun 3, 2021)

1965 Mike Gordon, American rock bassist, banjo player (Phish), and filmmaker, born in Sudbury, Massachusetts


----------



## injinji (Jun 4, 2021)

1937 Freddy Fender, American musician ("Wasted Days And Wasted Nights"; "Before The Next Teardrop Falls"), born in San Benito, Texas (d. 2006)


----------



## injinji (Jun 4, 2021)

1957 Tinsley Ellis, American electric blues guitarist, and singer, born in Atlanta, Georgia


----------



## injinji (Jun 5, 2021)

1937 Floyd Butler, American soul singer (Friends of Distinction - "Grazing In The Grass"), born in San Diego, California (d. 1990)


----------



## injinji (Jun 5, 2021)

1946 Frederick "Freddie" Stone, American rock guitarist (Sly & The Family Stone - "Dance To The Music"), born in Vallejo, California


----------



## injinji (Jun 5, 2021)

1947 Tom Evans, British rock guitarist, bass player, and singer-songwriter (Badfinger -"Without You": "Maybe Tomorrow"), born in Liverpool, England (d. 1983)


----------



## injinji (Jun 6, 2021)

1939 Gary U.S. Bonds [Anderson], American blues singer and songwriter (New Orleans), born in Jacksonville, Florida


----------



## injinji (Jun 7, 2021)

1944 Clarence White, American session and country-rock guitarist (The Byrds, 1968-73 - "Ballad of Easy Rider"), born in Lewiston, Maine (d. 1973)


----------



## injinji (Jun 7, 2021)

1958 Prince [Rogers Nelson], American funk, rock, R&B singer-songwriter and musician ("1999"; "Purple Rain"), born in Minneapolis, Minnesota (d. 2016)


----------



## injinji (Jun 8, 2021)

1944 Boz Scaggs [William Royce], American rock singer-songwriter ("Lowdown"; "Lido Shuffle"), born in Dallas, Texas










Let's see if YT will let this one stand.


----------



## injinji (Jun 8, 2021)

1951 Tony Rice, American bluegrass guitarist (J.D. Crowe and the New South), born in Danville, Virginia (d. 2020)


----------



## injinji (Jun 8, 2021)

1979 Derek Trucks, American guitarist and founder of Grammy Award-winning The Derek Trucks Band (Tedeschi Truck Band), born in Jacksonville, Florida


----------



## injinji (Jun 9, 2021)

1915 Les Paul [Polsfuss], American guitarist, songwriter and inventor (solid-body electric guitar), born in Waukesha, Wisconsin (d. 2009)


----------



## injinji (Jun 9, 2021)

1934 Wild Jimmy Spruill, American blues guitarist, born in Fayetteville, North Carolina (d. 1996)
Once in a while you have to scratch.


----------



## injinji (Jun 9, 2021)

1941 Jon Lord, British keyboardist and composer (Deep Purple - "Smoke On The Water"; Whitesnake), born in Leicester, England (d. 2012)
On the Saipan I worked in the shop that was in charge of the PA systems. We hid an amp between two bins and put the speakers up in the ribs along the bulkhead. We played the hell out of this song at very high volume way too much. Don't really care for it now, but at the time we all loved it.


----------



## injinji (Jun 9, 2021)

1964 Wayman Tisdale, American NBA player (Phoenix Suns) and jazz musician, born in Fort Worth, Texas (d. 2009)


----------



## injinji (Jun 10, 2021)

1910 Howlin' Wolf [Chester Arthur Burnett], American blues singer, guitarist, and harmonica player ("Smokestack Lightnin'"; "Killing Floor"), born in White Station, Mississippi (d. 1976)


----------



## injinji (Jun 11, 2021)

1936 Jud Strunk, American singer and comedian (Laugh-In), born in Jamestown, New York (d. 1981)


----------



## injinji (Jun 11, 2021)

1954 Johnny Neel, American musician, singer and songwriter (The Allman Brothers Band, Gov't Mule, Dickey Betts), born in Wilmington, Delaware


----------



## injinji (Jun 12, 2021)

1941 Armando "Chick" Corea, American jazz-fusion pianist and composer; 23 time Grammy winner (Return To Forever, Delhpi I, Toy Dance), born in Chelsea, Massachusetts (d. 2021)


----------



## injinji (Jun 12, 2021)

1951 Bun E. Carlos [Brad Carlson], American rock drummer (Cheap Trick-Dream Police), born in Rockford, Illinois


----------



## injinji (Jun 12, 2021)

1952 Pete Farndon, English musician (The Pretenders), born in Hereford, England (d. 1983)


----------



## injinji (Jun 12, 2021)

1977 Kenny Wayne Shepherd [Brobst], American blues-rock guitarist, born in Shreveport, Louisiana


----------



## injinji (Jun 13, 2021)

1949 Dennis Locorriere, American rock vocalist and guitarist (Dr. Hook - "The Cover of 'Rolling Stone'"), born in Union City, New Jersey


----------



## injinji (Jun 14, 2021)

1945 Rod Argent, English rock musician (The Zombies - "She's Not There"; Argent - "Hold Your Head Up"), born in St Albans, Hertfordshire


----------



## injinji (Jun 14, 2021)

1947 Barry Melton, American guitarist (Country Joe and the Fish), born in Brooklyn, New York


----------



## injinji (Jun 14, 2021)

Almost forgot. This "singer" is 75 today.


----------



## injinji (Jun 15, 2021)

1937 Waylon Jennings, American country singer and guitarist ("I'm A Ramblin' Man" ), born in Littlefield, Texas (d. 2002)


----------



## injinji (Jun 15, 2021)

1943 (Mervyn) "Muff" Winwood, English songwriter and bassist (Spencer Davis Group - "Gimme Some Lovin"), born in Erdington, Birmingham


----------



## injinji (Jun 16, 2021)

1939 Billy "Crash" Craddock, American country singer ("Boom Boom Baby"; "Rub It In"), born in Greensboro, North Carolina


----------



## injinji (Jun 18, 2021)

1942 Paul McCartney, British rock singer-songwriter, bassist, piano player (The Beatles - "Yesterday"; "I Will"; Wings -"Silly Love Songs"), born in Liverpool, England


----------



## topcat (Jun 19, 2021)

injinji said:


> 1937 Waylon Jennings, American country singer and guitarist ("I'm A Ramblin' Man" ), born in Littlefield, Texas (d. 2002)


Well, his wife was good to look at.


----------



## injinji (Jun 19, 2021)

topcat said:


> Well, his wife was good to look at.


My Uncle Billy must have been a fan. He faked his death and ran away from his wife and two sons. Stayed gone 11 years. When he came back he said he had lost his memory. He woke up in a grave yard and one of the headstones said Jesse Colter. He used that name while he was on the lamb.


----------



## injinji (Jun 19, 2021)

1914 Lester Raymond Flatt, American bluegrass guitarist (Flatt & Scruggs - Ballad of Jed Clampett; Foggy Mountain Breakdown), born in Duncan's Chapel, Tennessee (d. 1979)


----------



## injinji (Jun 20, 2021)

1924 Chet Atkins, American guitarist (Me & My Guitar), born in Luttrell, Tennessee (d. 2001)


----------



## injinji (Jun 20, 2021)

1942 Brian Wilson, American singer-songwriter and producer (Beach Boys), born in Inglewood, California


----------



## injinji (Jun 21, 2021)

1944 Ray Davies, British singer-songwriter and guitarist (The Kinks - "Waterloo Sunset"; "Lola"; ""Celluloid Heroes"; "Come Dancing"), born in Muswell Hill, North London, England


----------



## injinji (Jun 21, 2021)

1951 Nils Lofgren, American guitarist, singer and songwriter, accordionist (Neil Young; Grin; E Street Band, since 1984), and tap dancer, born in Chicago, Illinois


----------



## injinji (Jun 22, 2021)

1936 Kris Kristofferson, American singer and actor (Amerika, Millennium), born in Brownsville, Texas


----------



## injinji (Jun 22, 2021)

1939 Bobby Harrison, English rock drummer (Procol Harum-Conquistador)


----------



## injinji (Jun 22, 2021)

1943 Ralph Molina, American drummer (Crazy Horse, Neil Young's backing band), born in Puerto Rico


----------



## injinji (Jun 22, 2021)

1948 Todd Rundgren, American rock singer-songwriter ("We Gotta Get You a Woman"; "Hello It's Me"; "Bang The Drum All Day"), multi-instrumentalist and producer (The Tubes; XTC; Grand Funk Railroad), born in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania


----------



## injinji (Jun 23, 2021)

1929 June Carter Cash, American Grammy Award winning country singer (The Carter Family; Johnny Cash Show), songwriter ("Ring Of Fire"), and actress, born in Maces Spring, Virginia (d. 2003)


----------



## injinji (Jun 23, 2021)

1941 Robert Hunter, American lyricist (Grateful Dead - "Box Of Rain"; "Ripple"; "Friend Of The devil"; "Truckin'"), and singer-songwriter, born in Arroyo Grande, California (d. 2019)


----------



## injinji (Jun 23, 2021)

1984 [Amie Ann] Duffy, Welsh Singer (Mercy), born in Gwynedd, Wales


----------



## injinji (Jun 24, 2021)

1944 Chris Wood, British rock saxophone and flute player (Traffic; Ginger Baker's Air Force, Jimi Hendrix), born in Quinton, Birmingham, England (d. 1983)


----------



## injinji (Jun 24, 2021)

1944 Jeff Beck, British rock guitarist (Yardbirds, 1965-66; Jeff Beck Group, 1967-72), born in Wallington, Surrey, England


----------



## injinji (Jun 24, 2021)

1947 Mick Fleetwood, British rock drummer (Fleetwood Mac - "Go Your Own Way"; "Tusk"; "The Chain"), born in Redruth, Cornwall, England


----------



## injinji (Jun 24, 2021)

1949 John Illsley, British rock bassist (Dire Straits), born in Leicester, England


----------



## injinji (Jun 24, 2021)

1967 Jeff Cease, American rock guitarist (Black Crowes, 1989-91 - "Hard To Handle"), born in Nashville, Tennessee


----------



## injinji (Jun 25, 2021)

1945 Carly Simon, American singer-songwriter ("Anticipation"; "You're So Vain"), born in NYC, New York


----------



## injinji (Jun 25, 2021)

1946 Allen Lanier, American rock keyboardist, guitarist and vocalist (Blue Oyster Cult), born in Long Island, New York (d. 2013)


----------



## injinji (Jun 25, 2021)

1946 Ian McDonald, English rock musician (saxophone, keyboards, guitar) (King Crimson, 1968-69; Foreigner, 1976-80), born in Osterly, Middlesex


----------



## injinji (Jun 26, 2021)

1942 Larry "The Mole" Taylor, rocker (Canned Heat - "On the Road Again"), born in Brooklyn, New York (d. 2019)


----------



## injinji (Jun 26, 2021)

1955 Mick Jones, English rock vocalist and guitarist (The Clash - "Havana 3 AM"), born in London, England


----------



## injinji (Jun 27, 2021)

1927 Johnny "Big Moose" Walker, American electric and Chicago blues pianist, organist, and bass guitar player Muddy Waters; Junior Wells; Elmore James), born in Stoneville, Mississippi (d. 1999)


----------



## injinji (Jun 27, 2021)

1945 Joey Covington [Michno], American drummer (Jefferson Airplane, Hot Tuna, and Jefferson Starship), born in Johnstown, Pennsylvania (d. 2013)


----------



## injinji (Jun 28, 2021)

1945 Dave Knights, British rock bassist (Procol Harum-Conquistador), born in London, England


----------



## injinji (Jun 29, 2021)

1943 Little Eva [Eva Boyd], American pop singer (Locomotion), born in Belhaven, North Carolina (d. 2003) 

I'm sure you guys have all heard the story. But in case you haven't. . . . . Little Eva was Carol King's babysitter. Carol and her old man had wrote this song, and ask the kid to record it. Few weeks later it's at the top of the charts. (I bet they had to find a new babysitter)


----------



## injinji (Jun 29, 2021)

1948 Bill Kirchen, American singer and guitarist (Commander Cody & His Lost Planet Airmen), born in Bridgeport, Connecticut


----------



## injinji (Jul 1, 2021)

1939 Delaney Bramlett, American rocker (Shindogs; Delaney & Bonnie), born in Pontotoc, Mississippi (d. 200


----------



## injinji (Jul 1, 2021)

1951 Fred Schneider, American vocalist and guitarist (B-52's - "Rock Lobster"), born in Newark, New Jersey


----------



## injinji (Jul 2, 2021)

1937 Dee [David] Palmer, English keyboard player and composer (Jethro Tull, 1972-80), born in Hendon, London


----------



## injinji (Jul 2, 2021)

1949 Roy Bittan, American piano player (E Street Band), born in Belle Harbor, Queens, New York City


----------



## injinji (Jul 2, 2021)

1949 Joe English, American drummer (Wings; Sea Level), born in Rochester, New York


----------



## injinji (Jul 3, 2021)

1948 Paul Barrere, American rock guitarist (Little Feat - "Time Loves a Hero"), born in Burbank, California (d. 2019)


----------



## injinji (Jul 4, 2021)

1826 Stephen Foster, American composer (Oh! Susanna, Swanee River), born in Lawrenceville, Pennsylvania (d. 1864) 

Inspired by. . . . .


----------



## injinji (Jul 4, 2021)

1938 Bill Withers, American singer-songwriter and rhythm & blues musician ("Ain't No Sunshine"; "Lean On Me"), born in Slab Fork, West Virginia (d. 2020)
https://www.onthisday.com/people/bill-withers


----------



## injinji (Jul 4, 2021)

1940 Dave Rowberry, English rock organist, and piano player (The Animals - "House of the Rising Sun"), born in Nottingham, England (d. 2003)


----------



## injinji (Jul 4, 2021)

1943 Alan Wilson, American rock guitarist and vocalist (Canned Heat - "Going Up The Country"), born in Arlington, Massachusetts (d. 1970)


----------



## injinji (Jul 5, 2021)

1943 Robbie Robertson [Jamie], Canadian-Native American singer-songwriter and rock guitarist (The Band - "The Weight"), born in Toronto, Ontario [1]


----------



## injinji (Jul 6, 2021)

1925 Bill Haley, American rock vocalist known as the father of Rock 'n' Roll (Rock Around the Clock), born in Highland Park, Michigan (d. 1981)


----------



## injinji (Jul 7, 2021)

1917 (Woodrow Wilson) "Red" Sovine, American country music singer ("Phantom 309"; "Teddy Bear"), born in Charleston, West Virginia (d. 1980)


----------



## injinji (Jul 7, 2021)

1924 Mary Ford [Iris Colleen Summers], American vocalist (with Les Paul - "How High The Moon"), born in El Monte, California (d. 1977)


----------



## injinji (Jul 7, 2021)

1948 Larry "Rhino" Reinhardt, rock guitarist (Iron Butterfly) (d. 2012)


----------



## injinji (Jul 8, 2021)

1908 Louis Jordan, American musician, songwriter and bandleader ("Caldonia"), born in Brinkley, Arkansas (d. 1975)


----------



## injinji (Jul 8, 2021)

1944 Jaimoe "Johnny" Johanson, American rock drummer (The Allman Brothers Band), born in Ocean Springs, Mississippi


----------



## injinji (Jul 8, 2021)

1962 Joan Osborne, American singer-songwriter ("One Of Us"), born in Anchorage, Kentucky


----------



## topcat (Jul 8, 2021)

Ringo Starr July 7, 1940

No-no Song.


----------



## injinji (Jul 9, 2021)

1946 (Ronald) "Bon" Scott, Scottish-Australian rock lead singer and lyricist (AC/DC - "Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap"; "Highway To Hell"), born in Forfar, Scotland (d. 1980)


----------



## injinji (Jul 10, 2021)

1943 Jerry Miller, American songwriter and rock guitarist (Moby Grape), born in Tacoma, Washington


----------



## injinji (Jul 10, 2021)

1947 Arlo Guthrie, American singer ("Alice's Restaurant"; "City of New Orleans"), born in Brooklyn, New York


----------



## injinji (Jul 10, 2021)

1958 Béla Fleck, American banjo player, born in NYC, New York


----------



## injinji (Jul 11, 2021)

1947 Jeff Hanna, country singer (Nitty Gritty Dirt Band), born in Detroit, Michigan


----------



## go go kid (Jul 11, 2021)

too larry said:


> Happy birthday Doc. Born on this day in 1923. Died in 2012.


My fave album in the world


----------



## go go kid (Jul 11, 2021)

go go kid said:


> My fave album in the world


That should read warrior at the edge of time hawkwind


----------



## injinji (Jul 12, 2021)

1943 Christine McVie, English rock vocalist (Fleetwood Mac-Got A Hold on Me), born in Bouth, England


----------



## injinji (Jul 12, 2021)

1947 Wilko Johnson [John Wilkinson], British guitarist, singer and songwriter (Dr. Feelgood, 1971-77 - "She Does It Right"), born in Canvey Island, Essex, England


----------



## injinji (Jul 12, 2021)

1948 Walter Egan, American rock vocalist (Not Shy, Fundamental Roll), born in NYC, New York


----------



## injinji (Jul 13, 2021)

1942 Roger [Jim] McGuinn, American musician (the Byrds), born in Chicago, Illinois









Roger McGuinn - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





During his time with the Byrds, McGuinn developed two innovative and very influential styles of electric guitar playing. The first was "jingle-jangle" – generating ringing arpeggios based on banjo finger picking styles he learned while at the Old Town School of Folk – which was influential in the folk rock genre. The second style was a merging of saxophonist John Coltrane's free-jazz atonalities, which hinted at the droning of the sitar – a style of playing, first heard on the Byrds' 1966 single "Eight Miles High", which was influential in psychedelic rock.


----------



## injinji (Jul 14, 2021)

1912 (Woodrow Wilson) "Woody" Guthrie, American folk singer (This Land Is Your Land), and peace activist, born in Okemah, Oklahoma (d. 1967)


----------



## injinji (Jul 14, 2021)

1945 Jim Gordon, American drummer and studio musician (Derek and the Dominos), born in Los Angeles, California [1]

From wiki wiki:

*Murder of mother, conviction and incarceration[edit]*
On June 3, 1983, Gordon attacked his 72-year-old mother, Osa Marie Gordon, with a hammer before fatally stabbing her with a butcher knife; he claimed that a voice told him to kill her.[7][10][11]

Only after his arrest for murder was Gordon properly diagnosed with schizophrenia. At his trial, the court accepted that he had acute schizophrenia, but he was not allowed to use an insanity defense because of changes to California law due to the Insanity Defense Reform Act.[8]

On July 10, 1984, Gordon was sentenced to 16 years to life in prison.[12] He was first eligible for parole in 1991, but parole has been denied several times as he has never attended a parole hearing. In 2014, he declined to attend his hearing and was denied parole until at least 2018. A Los Angeles deputy district attorney stated at the hearing that he was still "seriously psychologically incapacitated" and "a danger when he is not taking his medication".[13] In November 2017, Gordon was rediagnosed with schizophrenia. On March 7, 2018, Gordon was denied parole for the tenth time and is tentatively scheduled to become eligible again in March 2021.[14] As of 2020, he is serving his sentence at the California Medical Facility, a medical and psychiatric prison in Vacaville, California.[15]


----------



## injinji (Jul 14, 2021)

1960 Ray Herndon, American guitarist (Lyle Lovett's Large Band), and country singer-songwriter (McBride & Ride - "Can I Count On You"), born in Scottsdale, Arizona


----------



## injinji (Jul 15, 2021)

1945 Peter Lewis, rock guitarist/vocalist (Moby Grape), born in Los Angeles, California


----------



## injinji (Jul 15, 2021)

1946 Linda Ronstadt, American rock/country/pop/Latin/opera singer ("Different Drum"; "It's So Easy"; "What's New?") and actress (Pirates of Penzance), born in Tucson, Arizona


----------



## injinji (Jul 15, 2021)

1947 Roky Erickson [Roger Kynard], American musician (The 13th Floor Elevators - "Starry Eyes"; "Don't Slander Me"), born in Dallas, Texas (d. 2019)


----------



## injinji (Jul 15, 2021)

1956 Joe Satriani, American rock guitarist, born in Westbury, New York


----------



## injinji (Jul 16, 2021)

I thought for a minute there were going to be no birthdays today of note. But then I found this.


1952 Stewart Copeland, American drummer (The Police - "Roxanne"), and film score composer (Wall Street; SubUrbia) born in Alexandria, Virginia


----------



## injinji (Jul 17, 2021)

1928 Joe Morello, American jazz drummer (Dave Brubeck Quartet - "Blue Rondo à la Turk"), born in Springfield, Massachussets (d. 2011)


----------



## injinji (Jul 17, 2021)

1939 Spencer Davis [Davies], English guitarist (Spencer Davis Group - "Gimme Some Lovin'"), born in Swansea, Wales (d. 2020)


----------



## injinji (Jul 17, 2021)

1952 Nicolette Larson, American rock vocalist ("Lotta Love"; "I Only Want To Be With You"), born in Helena, Montana (d. 1997)


----------



## injinji (Jul 17, 2021)

1972 Elizabeth Cook, American country music singer-songwriter (Aftermath), born in Wildwood, Florida


----------



## injinji (Jul 19, 2021)

No birthdays of note yesterday, so I guess I picked a good day to take off.

July 19 

1944 Commander Cody [George Frayne], American singer and pianist (Commander Cody & Lost Planet Airmen), born in Boise, Idaho


----------



## injinji (Jul 19, 2021)

1952 (Larken) Allen Collins, American southern rock guitarist, and songwriter (Lynyrd Skynyrd - "Free Bird"; "Gimme Three Steps"; Rossington-Collins Band - "Don't Misunderstand Me"), born in Jacksonville, Florida (d. 1990)


----------



## injinji (Jul 20, 2021)

1945 John Lodge, British bassist, vocalist, and songwriter (The Moody Blues - "I'm Just A Singer"; "Gemini Dream"), born in Birmingham, England


----------



## injinji (Jul 20, 2021)

1947 Carlos Santana, Mexican-American rock guitarist (Santana - "Black Magic Woman"), born in Autlán de Navarro, Mexico


----------



## injinji (Jul 21, 2021)

1948 Cat Stevens [Steven Demetre Georgiou; Yusaf Islam], British singer-songwriter ("Peace Train"; "Moonshadow"), born in London, England


----------



## injinji (Jul 21, 2021)

1955 Howie Epstein, American bassist (The Heartbreakers), born in Milwaukee, Wisconsin (d. 2003)


----------



## injinji (Jul 21, 2021)

1961 Jim Martin, rock guitarist (Faith No More - "Real Thing"), born in Oakland, California


----------



## topcat (Jul 21, 2021)

July 19, 1947 Bernie Leadon (led-on) Founding member of the Eagles and before that, Dillard & Clark and The Flying Burrito Brothers.


----------



## injinji (Jul 22, 2021)

1941 George Clinton, rocker (Parliament-Funkadelic), born in Kannapolis, North Carolina


----------



## injinji (Jul 22, 2021)

1973 Rufus Wainwright, Canadian-American singer, born in Rhinebeck, New York


----------



## injinji (Jul 23, 2021)

1943 Tony Joe White, American blues and swamp rock singer ("Polk Salad Annie"), and songwriter ("Rainy Night In Georgia"), born in Oak Grove, Louisiana (d. 201


----------



## injinji (Jul 23, 2021)

1944 Dino Danelli, American rock drummer (Fotomaker; Young Rascals), born in Jersey City, New Jersey


----------



## injinji (Jul 24, 2021)

1941 Barbara Love, American soul singer (Friends of Distinction), born in Los Angeles, California


----------



## injinji (Jul 24, 2021)

1969 Jennifer "J.Lo" Lopez, American actress and pop singer (Selena), born in The Bronx, New York


----------



## injinji (Jul 25, 2021)

1943 Jim McCarty, English rock drummer (Yardbirds - "For Your Love"; Renaissance, 1969-70), born in Liverpool, England


----------



## injinji (Jul 25, 2021)

1946 José Areas, Nicaraguan percussionist (Santana, 1969-77, 1987-89), born in Leon, Nicaragua


----------



## injinji (Jul 25, 2021)

1948 Steve Goodman, American folk singer and songwriter ("City of New Orleans"; "You Never Even Called Me by My Name"), born in Chicago, Illinois (d. 1984)


----------



## injinji (Jul 25, 2021)

injinji said:


> 1948 Steve Goodman, American folk singer and songwriter ("City of New Orleans"; "You Never Even Called Me by My Name"), born in Chicago, Illinois (d. 1984)


----------



## injinji (Jul 26, 2021)

1943 Mick Jagger, English rock vocalist, songwriter (Rolling Stones - "Let's Spend the Night Together"; "Sympathy For The Devil"), actor (Performance), and knight, born in Dartford, Kent


----------



## injinji (Jul 28, 2021)

1930 David "Junior" Kimbrough, American bluesman, born in Hudsonville, Mississippi (d. 199
For a few years the non profit where I work was dabbling in some grant writing getting acts to our small town. One of them was Junior. Great guy. (the drummer was his son when he played for us.)


----------



## injinji (Jul 28, 2021)

1943 Mike Bloomfield, American blues guitarist/singer (Analine), born in Chicago, Illinois (d. 1981)


----------



## injinji (Jul 28, 2021)

1954 Steve Morse, American rocker (Dixie Dregs, Deep Purple), born in Hamilton, Ohio


----------



## injinji (Jul 29, 2021)

1953 Geddy Lee, Canadian rock vocalist, and bassist (Rush - "Tom Sawyer"; "The Trees"; "New World Man"), born in Toronto, Ontario


----------



## injinji (Jul 30, 2021)

1936 Buddy [George] Guy, American blues guitarist (Stone Crazy), born in Lettsworth, Louisiana


----------



## injinji (Jul 30, 2021)

1946 Jeffrey Hammond-Hammond, English rock bassist (Jethro Tull), born in Blackpool, Lancashire, England


----------



## injinji (Aug 1, 2021)

1931 "Ramblin' Jack" Elliott [Adnopoz], American folk singer, born in Brooklyn, New York


----------



## injinji (Aug 1, 2021)

1942 Jerry Garcia, American rock and bluegrass guitarist, singer-songwriter (Grateful Dead - "Uncle John's Band"; "Ripple"; "Brokedown Palace"), and painter, born in San Francisco, California (d. 1995)


----------



## injinji (Aug 1, 2021)

1953 Robert Cray, American blues singer and songwriter (1987 Grammy), born in Columbus, Georgia


----------



## injinji (Aug 2, 2021)

1937 Garth Hudson, Canadian rock Lowrey organist, accordian player, and saxophonist (The Band - "Chest Fever"; "Up On Cripple Creek"), born in Windsor, Ontario


----------



## injinji (Aug 2, 2021)

1944 Jim Capaldi, English singer and songwriter (Traffic - "Something So Strong"; "The Low Spark of High Heeled Boys"), born in Evesham, Worcestershire, England (d. 2005)


----------



## injinji (Aug 3, 2021)

1949 Morris "B. B." Dickerson, American bassist (War - "Why Can't We Be Friends?"; "Low Rider"), born in Torrence, California (d. 2021)


----------



## injinji (Aug 3, 2021)

1961 Lee Rocker [Leon Drucker], American rock bassist (Stray Cats - ""Rock This Town"), born in Massapequa, Long Island, New York


----------



## injinji (Aug 4, 2021)

1946 Max Middleton, British rock keyboard player (Jeff Beck Group), born in Amersham, Buckinghamshire, England


----------



## injinji (Aug 7, 2021)

1950 Rodney Crowell, American country singer (She's Crazy for Leavin'), born in Houston, Texas


----------



## injinji (Aug 9, 2021)

1954 Pete Thomas, British drummer (Elvis Costello), born in Sheffield, South Yorkshire, England


----------



## injinji (Aug 10, 2021)

1909 Leo Fender, American inventor, and electric guitar designer (Telecaster; Stratocaster; Precision Bass), born in Anaheim California (d. 1991)
A big thank you to Eric for his example of what a Strat can do.


----------



## injinji (Aug 10, 2021)

1947 Ian Anderson, Scottish rock singer, flute player, guitarist, and songwriter (Jethro Tull - "Bungle In The Jungle"; "Locomotive Breath"), born in Dunfermline, Fife, Scotland


----------



## injinji (Aug 10, 2021)

1961 Jon Farriss, Australian rock drummer (INXS - "The Devil Inside"; "New Sensation"), born in Perth, Australia


----------



## injinji (Aug 11, 2021)

1942 Mike Hugg, British rock drummer (Manfred Mann - "Mighty Quinn"), and film composer (Up The Junction), born in Gosport, Hampshire, England


----------



## injinji (Aug 11, 2021)

1943 Denis Payton, English rock musician (Dave Clark Five - "Glad All Over"), born in London (d. 2006)


----------



## injinji (Aug 11, 2021)

1950 Erik Brann, American rock guitarist (Iron Butterfly) (d. 2003), born in Boston, Massachusetts


----------



## injinji (Aug 11, 2021)

1952 Bob Mothersbaugh, AKA Bob 1, American Musician (Devo)


----------



## injinji (Aug 11, 2021)

1957 Richie Ramone [Richard Reinhardt], American rock drummer (Ramones), born in Passaic, New Jersey


----------



## injinji (Aug 12, 2021)

1927 Porter Wagoner, American country singer, discovered Dolly Parton ("Y'All Come"; "A Satisfied Mind"), born in West Plains, Missouri (d. 2007)


----------



## injinji (Aug 12, 2021)

1929 (Alvis) "Buck" Owens, American "Bakersfield Sound" country singer-songwriter ("Under Your Spell Again"), bandleader (The Buckaroos - "Act Naturally"), and TV personality (Hee Haw), born in Sherman, Texas (d. 2006)


----------



## injinji (Aug 12, 2021)

1949 Mark Knopfler, British singer-songwriter, guitarist (Dire Straits - "Walk Of Life"; "Sultans Of Swing"), and film score composer (Local Hero; Princess Bride), born in Glasgow, Scotland


----------



## injinji (Aug 12, 2021)

1954 Pat Metheny, American jazz and fusion guitarist ("As Wichita Falls, So Falls Wichita"), born in Lee's Summit, Missouri


----------



## injinji (Aug 14, 2021)

1941 David Crosby, rocker (Crosby, Stills & Nash - "Guinnevere"), born in Los Angeles, California


----------



## injinji (Aug 14, 2021)

1945 Steve Martin, American comedian, banjo player, author and actor (Parenthood; The Jerk; Roxanne), born in Waco, Texas


----------



## injinji (Aug 15, 2021)

1925 Oscar Peterson, Canadian jazz pianist and composer, born in Montreal, Quebec (d. 2007)


----------



## injinji (Aug 15, 2021)

1942 Peter York, British rock drummer (Spencer Davis Group), born in Redcar, Yorkshire


----------



## injinji (Aug 15, 2021)

1948 Tom Johnston, American guitarist and vocalist (The Doobie Brothers, 1970-77 & 1987-present - "Listen To The Music"; "China Grove"), born in Visalia, California


----------



## injinji (Aug 15, 2021)

1956 Peter-John Vettese, Scottish keyboardist (Jethro Tull, 1982-89), songwriter, arranger, and producer born in Scotland, United Kingdom


----------



## injinji (Aug 16, 2021)

1928 Eddie Kirkland, Jamaican-American blues guitarist, singer and harmonica player (Have Mercy On Me), born in Kingston, Jamaica (d. 2011)


----------



## injinji (Aug 16, 2021)

1939 Eric Weissberg, American singer and musician (Duelling Banjos), born in New York (d. 2020)


----------



## injinji (Aug 16, 2021)

1939 Billy Joe Shaver, American country singer-songwriter (When I Get My Wings), born in Corsicana, Texas (d. 2020)


----------



## injinji (Aug 16, 2021)

1948 Barry Hay, Dutch singer, guitarist, flute and saxophone player (Golden Earring - "Radar Love"), born in Faizabad, India


----------



## injinji (Aug 16, 2021)

1949 Bill "Sputnik" Spooner, American rock guitarist (The Tubes - "Talk To Ya Later"), born in Phoenix, Arizona


----------



## injinji (Aug 17, 2021)

1939 Luther Allison, American rock guitarist (Bad News is Coming), born in Mayflower Arkansas


----------



## injinji (Aug 17, 2021)

1965 Steve Gorman, American rock drummer (Black Crowes), born in Hopkinsville, Kentucky


----------



## injinji (Aug 20, 2021)

*Peter E.* "*Sneaky Pete*" *Kleinow* (August 20, 1934 – January 6, 2007) was an American country-rock musician, songwriter, and motion picture special effects artist. He is best known as a member of the band the Flying Burrito Brothers and as a session musician playing pedal steel guitar for such artists as Neil Young, Joan Baez, Jackson Browne, The Byrds, Joe Cocker, Rita Coolidge, Eagles, The Everly Brothers, George Harrison, The Steve Miller Band, Joni Mitchell, The Rolling Stones, Ringo Starr, Stevie Wonder, Spencer Davis, Little Richard, Linda Ronstadt and many others. He was a member of the Steel Guitar Hall of Fame.


----------



## injinji (Aug 20, 2021)

1947 James Pankow, American trombonist, arranger and composer (Chicago - "Make Me Smile"; "Colour My World"), born in St. Louis, Missouri
From wiki wiki: Pankow has scored most of Chicago's brass arrangements. Although he is not one of the band's principal vocalists, he sang lead vocals for two Chicago songs: "You Are On My Mind" and "Till the End of Time"


----------



## injinji (Aug 20, 2021)

1948 Robert Plant, English rock vocalist (Led Zeppelin), born in West Bromwich, England


----------



## injinji (Aug 20, 2021)

1949 Phil Lynott, Irish rock singer and bass player (Thin Lizzy - "The Boys Are Back In Town"), born in West Bromwich, England. (d. 1986)


----------



## injinji (Aug 20, 2021)

1952 John Hiatt, American singer and songwriter (Have a Little Faith in Me), born in Indianapolis, Indiana


----------



## injinji (Aug 20, 2021)

1952 Doug Fieger, American singer–songwriter (The Knack - "My Sharona"), born in Oak Park, Michigan (d. 2010)


----------



## injinji (Aug 21, 2021)

8-21
1938 Kenny Rogers, American singer-songwriter (The Gambler, Through the Years) and entrepreneur (Kenny Rogers Roasters), born in Houston, Texas (d. 2020)


----------



## injinji (Aug 21, 2021)

1952 Joe Strummer, British lead singer of the punk band "The Clash" (Rock the Casbah), born in Ankara, Turkey (d. 2002)


----------



## injinji (Aug 21, 2021)

1988 Kacey Musgraves, American country singer songwriter (Same Trailer, Different Park; Golden Hour), born in Golden, Texas


----------



## injinji (Aug 22, 2021)

1917 John Lee Hooker, American blues guitarist (Boogie Chillen), born in Clarksdale, Mississippi (d. 2001)


----------



## injinji (Aug 22, 2021)

1947 Donna Godchaux, American singer (Grateful Dead, 1972-79), born in Florence, Alabama


----------



## injinji (Aug 23, 2021)

1932 Mark Russell, American political satirist and pianist (Real People), born in Buffalo, New York


----------



## injinji (Aug 23, 2021)

1946 Keith Moon, British rock drummer (The Who - "Bell Boy"), born in London, England (d. 197


----------



## injinji (Aug 24, 2021)

8-24

1938 David Freiberg, American rock bassist (Quicksilver Messenger, Jefferson Airplane/Starship - "Jane"), born in Boston, Massachusetts
1943 John Cipollina, American rock guitarist (Quicksilver Messenger Service), born in San Francisco, California (d. 1989)


----------



## injinji (Aug 24, 2021)

1945 Ken Hensley, English songwriter and rock keyboardist (Blackfoot, Uriah Heep), born in Plumstead, England (d. 2020)


----------



## injinji (Aug 25, 2021)

1949 Henry Paul, American southern rock and county guitarist and singer (Outlaws - "Green Grass And High Tides"; Blackhawk), born in Kingston, New York


----------



## injinji (Aug 25, 2021)

1954 Elvis Costello [Declan Patrick McManus], English rock singer and songwriter (Allison; Watching The Detectives; The Other Side Of Summer), born in Paddington, London


----------



## injinji (Aug 25, 2021)

1967 Jeff Tweedy, American singer-songwriter (Wilco - Yankee Hotel Foxtrot), born in Belleville, Illinois


----------



## injinji (Aug 26, 2021)

1949 Leon Redbone [Dickran Gobalian], American blues and jazz musician ("Seduced"; "Theme to Mr. Belvedere"), born in Nicosia, Cyprus (d. 2019)


----------



## injinji (Aug 27, 2021)

1944 Tim Bogert, American rock bassist (Vanilla Fudge; Jeff Beck), born in NYC, New York [1]


----------



## injinji (Aug 28, 2021)

1948 Daniel "Danny" Seraphine, American rock drummer (Chicago, 1969-90 - "25 or 6 to 4"), born in Chicago, Illinois


----------



## injinji (Aug 29, 2021)

1920 Charlie "Bird" Parker, American jazz saxophonist ("Ornithology"), born in Kansas City, Kansas (d. 1955)


----------



## injinji (Aug 29, 2021)

1942 Sterling Morrison, American rock guitarist (Velvet Underground - "Sweet Jane"), born in East Meadow, New York (d. 1995)


----------



## injinji (Aug 29, 2021)

1945 Chris Copping, British rock bassist and organist (Procol Harum, 1969-77), born in Middleton, Lancashire, England


----------



## xtsho (Aug 29, 2021)

A legend and pioneer. His impact on music is profound. 70 years and hopefully many more.









The Metal God turns 70: Judas Priest's Rob Halford celebrates milestone birthday today


Daniel Knighton/Getty ImagesJudas Priest frontman Rob Halford, the Metal God himself, celebrates his 70th birthday today.Halford's gritty banshee wail is one of the defining voices of heavy metal. He joined




www.rock107.com


----------



## injinji (Aug 30, 2021)

xtsho said:


> A legend and pioneer. His impact on music is profound. 70 years and hopefully many more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't really know metal, so feel free to add anyone I miss.


----------



## injinji (Aug 30, 2021)

1919 Kitty Wells [Ellen Deason], American country singer ("It Wasn't God Who Made Honky Tonk Angels"), born in Nashville, Tennessee (d. 2012)


----------



## injinji (Aug 30, 2021)

1943 Robert Crumb, American cartoonist (Father Time, Fritz Cat) and album cover artist (Janis Joplin, Grateful Dead), born in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania


----------



## injinji (Aug 30, 2021)

1945 Fred Tackett, American songwriter and multi-instrumentalist (Little Feat, 1988-2012), born in Little Rock, Arkansas


----------



## topcat (Aug 30, 2021)

injinji said:


> I don't really know metal, so feel free to add anyone I miss.


I moved away from it after Black Sabbath's Paranoid, including Zeppelin after #4 (Runes?) Back to blues based R&R.


----------



## injinji (Aug 30, 2021)

topcat said:


> I moved away from it after Black Sabbath's Paranoid, including Zeppelin after #4 (Runes?) Back to blues based R&R.


I was not a huge metal fan when it was huge. Now I'm listening to a lot of 60's and 70's alt country. When not on my jazz channel. Radio time for me is like 75% jazz, 25% all other types music. (it used to be blues, but my local NPR station switched to jazz. I don't tolerate ads.)


----------



## injinji (Aug 31, 2021)

1945 (George Ivan)"Van" Morrison, Northern Irish singer-songwriter (Astral Weeks; "Moondance"; "Brown-Eyed Girl"), born in Bloomfield, Belfast


----------



## injinji (Aug 31, 2021)

1949 Rick Roberts, American singer-songwriter (Flying Burrito Brothers; Firefall - "You Are The Woman"), born in Clearwater, Florida


----------



## injinji (Sep 1, 2021)

1933 Conway Twitty [Harold Jenkins], American country and rockabilly singer-songwriter ("Linda On My Mind"; "There's a Honky Tonk Angel (Who'll Take Me Back In)"), born in Friars Point, Mississippi (d. 1993)


----------



## injinji (Sep 1, 2021)

1946 Greg Errico, American drummer (Sly & Family Stone, 1966-71 - "Dance To The Music"; "Everyday People"; Jerry Garcia Band, 1974-84), born in San Francisco, California


----------



## topcat (Sep 1, 2021)

Archie Bell, 77, of Archie Bell and the Drells. Tighten Up.


----------



## injinji (Sep 2, 2021)

1951 Mike Kaminski, British rock musician (ELO), born in Harrogate, England


----------



## injinji (Sep 3, 2021)

1915 Memphis Slim [John Len Chatman], American blues musician ("Every Day I Have the Blues"), born in Memphis, Tennessee (d. 198


----------



## injinji (Sep 3, 2021)

1934 Freddie King, American blues singer ("Hideaway"), born in Gilmer, Texas (d. 1976)


----------



## injinji (Sep 3, 2021)

1942 Al Jardine, American guitarist and singer (Beach Boys - "Help Me Rhonda"; "Sloop John B."), born in Lima, Ohio


----------



## injinji (Sep 3, 2021)

1945 George Biondo, American rock bass player, and songwriter (Steppenwolf, 1970-76 - "Sparkle Eyes"), born in Brooklyn, New York


----------



## injinji (Sep 3, 2021)

1947 Eric Bell, Northern Irish rock guitarist (Thin Lizzy - "Whiskey In The Jar"), born in Belfast, Northern Ireland


----------



## injinji (Sep 3, 2021)

1948 Don Brewer, American rock drummer (Grand Funk Railroad - "We're An American Band"), born in Flint, Michigan


----------



## injinji (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Sep 4, 2021)

1944 Gene Parsons, American rock drummer (The Byrds, Flying Burrito Brothers), born in Morongo Valley, California


----------



## injinji (Sep 4, 2021)

1946 Gary Duncan [Grubb], American guitarist (Quicksilver Messenger Service), born in San Diego, California (d. 2019)
1946 Greg Elmore, American rock drummer (Quicksilver Messenger Service), born in Coronado Naval Air Station, California

From wiki wiki:
It was a band without a name, Cipollina recalled:


> Jim Murray and David Freiberg came up with the name. Me and Freiberg were born on the same day, and Gary and Greg were born on the same day, we were all Virgos and Murray was a Gemini. And Virgos and Geminis are all ruled by the planet Mercury. Another name for Mercury is Quicksilver. And then, Quicksilver is the messenger of the Gods, and Virgo is the servant, so Freiberg says "Oh, Quicksilver Messenger Service".


----------



## injinji (Sep 4, 2021)

1951 Martin Chambers, English rock drummer (Pretenders), born in Hereford, United Kingdom


----------



## injinji (Sep 5, 2021)

1946 Freddie Mercury [Farrokh Bulsara], British singer-songwriter (Queen - "Bohemian Rhapsody"), born in Stone Town, Sultanate of Zanzibar (d. 1991)


----------



## injinji (Sep 5, 2021)

1946 Loudon Wainwright III, American vocalist (April Fool's Day Morn), born in Chapel Hill, North Carolina


----------



## injinji (Sep 5, 2021)

1947 (George) "Buddy" Miles, American rock drummer (The Electric Flag; Band of Gypsies), born in Omaha, Nebraska (d. 200


----------



## injinji (Sep 6, 2021)

1939 David Allan Coe, American country musician (Mysterious Rhinestone Cowboy), born in Akron, Ohio


----------



## injinji (Sep 6, 2021)

1943 [George] Roger Waters, English rock bassist and vocalist (Pink Floyd - "Another Brick in the Wall"), born in Cambridge, England


----------



## injinji (Sep 6, 2021)

1948 Jo Baker, American blues-rock vocalist (Elvin Bishop), born in Brockton, Massachusetts (d. 1996)


----------



## injinji (Sep 7, 2021)

1930 Sonny Rollins, American jazz saxophonist (Blue Room), born in NYC, New York


----------



## injinji (Sep 7, 2021)

1934 Little Milton [James Milton Campbell], American blues singer and guitarist (Grits Ain't Groceries), born in Inverness, Mississippi (d. 2005)


----------



## injinji (Sep 7, 2021)

1936 Buddy Holly [Charles Holley], American musician (Peggy Sue, That'll Be the Day), born in Lubbock, Texas (d. 1959)


----------



## injinji (Sep 7, 2021)

1951 Chrissie Hynde, American rock singer-songwriter and guitarist (The Pretenders - "Brass In Pocket"), born in Akron, Ohio


----------



## injinji (Sep 8, 2021)

1897 Jimmie Rodgers [James Charles], American country singer and singing brakeman, born in Meridian, Mississippi (d. 1933)


----------



## injinji (Sep 8, 2021)

1939 Guitar Shorty [David William Kearney], American blues musician, born in Houston, Texas


----------



## injinji (Sep 8, 2021)

1945 Ron "Pigpen" McKernan, American rocker (Grateful Dead), born in San Bruno, California (d. 1973)


----------



## injinji (Sep 9, 2021)

1941 Otis Redding, American singer-songwriter ("Sittin' On the Dock of the Bay"; "Respect"), born in Dawson, Georgia (d. 1967)


----------



## injinji (Sep 9, 2021)

1946 Doug Ingle, American rock vocalist and keyboard player (Iron Butterfly - "In A Gadda Da Vida"), born in Omaha, Nebraska


----------



## injinji (Sep 9, 2021)

1946 Bruce Palmer, Canadian bassist (Buffalo Springfield - "For What It's Worth"), born in Liverpool, Nova Scotia (d. 2004)


----------



## injinji (Sep 10, 2021)

1925 Roy James Brown, American soul singer (Good Rockin' Tonight), born in New Orleans, Louisiana (d. 1981)


----------



## injinji (Sep 10, 2021)

1942 Danny Hutton, Irish-American rock vocalist (Three Dog Night - "One"; "Joy To The World"; "Black And White"), born in Buncrana, Donegal, Ireland


----------



## injinji (Sep 10, 2021)

1949 Barriemore Barlow, English drummer (Jethro Tull, 1971-80 - "Skating Away"; "Bungle In the Jungle"), born in Birmingham, England


----------



## injinji (Sep 11, 2021)

1943 Mickey Hart, American drummer (Grateful Dead; Planet Drum), born in Brooklyn, New York


----------



## injinji (Sep 11, 2021)

1953 Tommy Shaw, American rock guitarist, and singer (Styx - "Come Sail Away"; Damn Yankees), born in Montgomery, Alabama


----------



## injinji (Sep 13, 2021)

1911 Bill Monroe, American singer known as the "Father of Bluegrass" ("Blue Moon of Kentucky"), born in Rosine, Kentucky (d. 1996)


----------



## injinji (Sep 13, 2021)

1944 Peter Cetera, American lead singer (Chicago - "25 or 6 to 4","If You Leave Me Now"), born in Chicago, Illinois


----------



## injinji (Sep 13, 2021)

1952 Don Was [Don Edward Fagenson], American singer (Was (Not Was)), born in Detroit, Michigan


----------



## injinji (Sep 13, 2021)

1957 Vinny Appice, American rock drummer (Black Sabbath), born in Brooklyn, New York


----------



## injinji (Sep 13, 2021)

1967 Stephen Perkins, American drummer and percussionist (Jane's Addiction), born in Los Angeles, California


----------



## injinji (Sep 14, 2021)

1946 Pete Agnew, Scottich rock bassist (Nazareth - "Love Hurts"), born in Dunfermline, Scotland


----------



## injinji (Sep 14, 2021)

1949 Steve Gaines, American rock vocalist and guitarist (Lynyrd Skynyrd, 1976-77 - "You Got That Right"), born in Miami, Oklahoma (d. 1977)






1949 Ed King, American psychedelic rock guitarist, bass player, and songwriter (Strawberry Alarm Clock, 1967-71 - "Incense and Peppermints"; Lynyrd Skynyrd, 1972-75 & 1987-96 - "Sweet Home Alabama"; "Saturday Night Special"), born in Glendale, California (d. 201


----------



## injinji (Sep 14, 2021)

1950 Doug Rauch, American rock and jazz-fusion bassist (Santana, 1972-74), born in New York City (d. 1979)


----------



## injinji (Sep 14, 2021)

1966 Mike Cooley, American guitarist (Drive-By Truckers), born in Tuscumbia, Alabama


----------



## injinji (Sep 14, 2021)

1983 Amy Winehouse, British singer-songwriter ("Stronger Than Me"; "Rehab"), born in London (d. 2011)


----------



## injinji (Sep 15, 2021)

1903 Roy Acuff, American country fiddler, singer ("Wabash Cannonball"; Grand Ole Opry), and music publisher (Acuff-Rose Music), born in Maynardville, Tennessee (d. 1992)


----------



## injinji (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Sep 15, 2021)

1928 Julian "Cannonball" Adderley, American jazz alto saxophonist and bandleader of the 1950-60s hard bop era ("The Black Messiah"), born in Tampa, Florida (d. 1975)


----------



## injinji (Sep 15, 2021)

1937 Les Braid, British bassist (Swinging Blue Jeans - "Hippie-Hippie Shake), born in West Derby, Liverpool, England (d. 2005)


----------



## injinji (Sep 15, 2021)

1942 Lee Dorman, American rock bassist (Iron Butterfly; Captain Beyond), born in St. Louis, Missouri (d. 2012)


----------



## injinji (Sep 16, 2021)

1925 [Riley B.] B.B. King, American blues guitarist and singer ("The Thrill is Gone"), born in Itta Bena, Mississippi (d. 2015)


----------



## injinji (Sep 16, 2021)

1941 Joe Butler, American rock vocalist and drummer (Lovin' Spoonful), born in Glen Cove, New York


----------



## injinji (Sep 16, 2021)

1948 Kenney Jones, English rock drummer and vocalist (Small Faces; The Who), born in London, England


----------



## injinji (Sep 16, 2021)

1948 Ron Blair, American rock bassist (Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers), born in San Diego, California


----------



## injinji (Sep 17, 2021)

1923 Hank Williams, American country singer-songwriter ("Cold, Cold Heart"; "Hey, Good Lookin'"; "Your Cheatin' Heart"), born in Mount Olive, Alabama (d. 1953)


----------



## injinji (Sep 17, 2021)

1950 [John] Fee Waybill, American rock snger and songwriter (The Tubes - "Talk To Ya Later"), born in Omaha, Nebraska


----------



## injinji (Sep 18, 2021)

1949 Kerry Livgren, American rock guitarist (Kansas), born in Topeka, Kansas


----------



## injinji (Sep 18, 2021)

1951 Dee Dee Ramone [Douglas Colvin], rock bassist (Ramones), born in Fort Lee, Virginia (d. 2002)


----------



## injinji (Sep 19, 2021)

1936 Gene Dinwiddie, American blues saxophonist (Paul Butterfield Blues Band), born in Louisville, Kentucky (d. 2002)


----------



## injinji (Sep 19, 2021)

1941 "Mama" Cass Elliot, American rock vocalist (Mamas & The Papas - "California Draeming"), born in Baltimore, Maryland (d. 1974)


----------



## injinji (Sep 19, 2021)

1945 David Bromberg, American bluegrass-folk-rock-jazz singer, songwriter, and musician (Demon in Disguise; "The Holdup"), born in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania


----------



## injinji (Sep 20, 2021)

1945 Hillard "Sweet Pea" Atkinson, American R&B singer (Was (Not Was)), born in ‎Oberlin, Ohio (d. 2020) [1]


----------



## injinji (Sep 20, 2021)

1946 Mick Rogers [Michael Oldroyd], British rock guitarist (Manfred Mann's Earth Band), born in Dovercourt, Essex, England


----------



## injinji (Sep 20, 2021)

1948 Chuck Panozzo, American rock bassist (Styx), born in Chicago, Illinois
1948 John Panozzo, American rock drummer (Styx), born in Chicago, Illinois (d. 1996)


----------



## injinji (Sep 21, 2021)

1943 David Hood, American bassist and trombonist (Muscle Shoals Rhythm Section; Traffic), born in Sheffield, Alabama
Also father of Drive-by Trucker's Patterson Hood.


----------



## injinji (Sep 21, 2021)

1947 Don Felder, American rock guitarist and songwriter (The Eagles, 1974-2001 - "Hotel California"), born in Gainesville, Florida


----------



## injinji (Sep 22, 2021)

1949 David Coverdale, British rock singer (Whitesnake;, Deep Purple), born in Saltburn-by-the-Sea, England


----------



## injinji (Sep 22, 2021)

1957 Nick Cave, Australian singer-songwriter (Bad Seeds-Murder Ballads), born in Warracknabeal, Victoria 

This one is for you, @Amos Otis. Miss you.


----------



## injinji (Sep 23, 2021)

1926 John Coltrane, jazz saxophonist and composer (Blue Train), born in Hamlet, North Carolina (d. 1967)


----------



## injinji (Sep 23, 2021)

1930 Ray Charles [Robinson], American singer and pianist who pioneered soul music ("Georgia On My Mind"; "Mess Around"; "Hit The Road, Jack") born in Albany, Georgia (d. 2004)


----------



## injinji (Sep 23, 2021)

1943 Steve Boone, American rock bassist and vocalist (Lovin' Spoonful - "Do You Believe In Magic"), born in Camp Lejeune, North Carolina


----------



## injinji (Sep 23, 2021)

1949 Bruce Springsteen, American singer, songwriter and rock musician, known as "The Boss" (Born to Run;, Born in the USA), born in Long Branch, New Jersey


----------



## injinji (Sep 24, 2021)

1893 Lemon Henry "Blind Lemon" Jefferson, American blues singer and guitarist, born in Coutchman, Texas (d. 1929)


----------



## injinji (Sep 24, 2021)

1940 Barbara "Bibs" Allbut, American rock vocalist (Angels - My Boyfriend's Back), born in Orange, New Jersey
1942 Phyllis "Jiggs" Allbut, American rock vocalist (Angels - My Boyfriend's Back), born in Orange, New Jersey


----------



## injinji (Sep 25, 2021)

1930 Shel Silverstein, American writer and cartoonist (Now Here's My Plan: A Book of Futilities; The Giving Tree) and songwriter ("A Boy Named Sue"; "The Cover Of The Rolling Stone"), born in Chicago, Illinois (d. 1999)


----------



## injinji (Sep 25, 2021)

1936 (Roosevelt) "Booba" Barnes, American blues guitarist, born in Longwood, Washington County, Mississippi (d. 1996)


----------



## injinji (Sep 27, 2021)

1947 Meat Loaf [Marvin Lee Aday], American rock musician and singer-songwriter (Bat Out of Hell), born in Dallas, Texas


----------



## injinji (Sep 28, 2021)

1928 Koko Taylor [Cora Walton], American blues singer known as the "Queen of the Blues", born in Millington, Tennessee (d. 2009)


----------



## injinji (Sep 28, 2021)

1943 Nick St Nicholas, rock bassist (Steppenwolf), born in Hamburg, Germany


----------



## injinji (Sep 29, 2021)

1907 Gene Autry, American cowboy singer, songwriter, actor, musician, ("Back In The Saddle Again"; "Rudolph The Red-Nosed Reindeer") and business tycoon (owner MLB Angels team, 1961-97), born near Tioga, Texas (d. 199


----------



## injinji (Sep 29, 2021)

1935 Jerry Lee Lewis, American rock and roll piano player and singer ("Whole Lotta Shakin' Goin' On"; "Great Balls Of Fire"), born in Ferriday, Louisiana


----------



## injinji (Sep 29, 2021)

1942 Madeline Kahn, American stage and screen actress (What's Up, Doc?; Young Frankenstein; Paper Moon; Blazing Saddles), and singer, born in Boston, Massachusetts (d. 1999)


----------



## injinji (Sep 29, 2021)

1948 Mark Farner, American musician, songwriter and vocalist (Grand Funk Railroad), born in Flint, Michigan


----------



## injinji (Sep 29, 2021)

1948 Mike Pinera, American rock guitarist and singer (Blues Image - "Ride Captain Ride"; Iron Butterfly), born in Tampa, Florida


----------



## injinji (Sep 29, 2021)

1963 Les Claypool, US funk metal singer-songwriter and bassist (Primus; The Claypool Lennon Delirium), born in Richmond, California


----------



## injinji (Sep 30, 2021)

1917 (Bernard) "Buddy" Rich, American jazz drummer and band leader (Buddy Rich Band - "Away We Go"), born in Brooklyn, New York (d. 1987)


----------



## injinji (Sep 30, 2021)

1958 Marty Stuart, American country guitarist, singer-songwriter and mandolin player ("Tempted"; "The Whiskey Ain't Workin'"), born in Philadelphia, Mississippi


----------



## injinji (Sep 30, 2021)

1964 (Ernest Joseph) "Trey" Anastasio III, American singer-songwriter and guitarist (Phish), born in Ft. Worth, Texas


----------



## injinji (Oct 1, 2021)

1932 Albert Collins, American blues guitarist (Ice Pickin'; Don't Lose Your Cool; Showdown!), born in Leona, Texas (d. 1993)


----------



## injinji (Oct 1, 2021)

1947 Martin Turner, Martin Turner, British rock bassist, songwriter and singer (Wishbone Ash - Argus), born in Torquay, Devon, England


----------



## injinji (Oct 2, 2021)

1939 Lolly Vegas [Candido Vasquez], American rock singer (Redbone - "Come And Get Your Love"), born in Coalinga, California (d. 2010)


----------



## injinji (Oct 2, 2021)

1945 Don McLean, American singer and songwriter (American Pie; Vincent), born in New Rochelle, New York


----------



## injinji (Oct 2, 2021)

1951 Sting [Gordon Sumner], British singer-songwriter and bassist (The Police - "Every Breath You Take") and actor (Dune), born in Wallsend, Northumberland


----------



## injinji (Oct 2, 2021)

1967 Floyd "Bud" Gaugh, American ska-punk rock drummer (Sublime), born in Kihei, Hawaii


----------



## injinji (Oct 3, 2021)

1938 Eddie Cochran, American rock vocalist and guitarist ("Summertime Blues"; "C'Mon Everybody"), born in Oklahoma City, Oklahoma (d. 1960)


----------



## injinji (Oct 3, 2021)

1949 Lindsey Buckingham, American guitarist, singer and songwriter (Fleetwood Mac - "Go Your Own Way"), born in Palo Alto, California


----------



## injinji (Oct 3, 2021)

1954 Stevie Ray Vaughan, American blues guitarist (Texas Flood; "Pride And Joy"; David Bowie - "Let's Dance"), born in Dallas, Texas (d. 1990)


----------



## injinji (Oct 3, 2021)

1955 [Douglas] Allen Woody, bassist (The Allman Brothers Band, Gov't Mule), born in Nashville, Tennessee (d. 2000)


----------



## injinji (Oct 3, 2021)

1972 G. Love [Garrett Dutton], American musician (G. Love and Special Sauce), born in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania


----------



## injinji (Oct 3, 2021)

1992 Billy Strings [William Apostol], American bluegrass guitarist (Home), born in Lansing, Michigan


----------



## injinji (Oct 4, 2021)

1943 Steve Miller, American rocker (Abracadabra, Space Cowboy), born in Milwaukee, Wisconsin


----------



## injinji (Oct 5, 2021)

Well shit. It was late last night when I posted, so I inadvertently did today's birthdays. sorry. It was a light day anyway.


----------



## injinji (Oct 7, 2021)

1939 Colin Cooper, British vocalist and harmonica player (Climax Blues Band - "Couldn't Get It Right"), born in Stafford, England (d. 200


----------



## injinji (Oct 7, 2021)

1940 Dino Valenti [Chester "Chet" Powers], American rock guitarist/vocalist (Quicksilver Messenger Service), born in Danbury, Connecticut (d. 1994)


----------



## injinji (Oct 7, 2021)

1951 John Mellencamp, American rock singer-songwriter (Jack & Diane; R.O.C.K. in the U.S.A.), and actor (Falling From Grace), born in Seymour, Indiana


----------



## injinji (Oct 8, 2021)

1945 Ray Royer, English rock guitarist (Procol Harum - "A Whiter Shade Of Pale"), born in The Pinewoods, Essex


----------



## injinji (Oct 8, 2021)

1948 Johnny Ramone [Cummings], American rock guitarist (Ramones), born in Long Island, New York (d. 2004)


----------



## injinji (Oct 8, 2021)

1950 Robert "Kool" Bell, American funk rock bassist (Kool & the Gang - "Joanna"), born in Youngstown, Ohio
1952 Clifford Adams, American trombone player (Kool & the Gang - "Joanna"), born in Trenton, New Jersey (d. 2015)


----------



## injinji (Oct 9, 2021)

1940 John Lennon, British rock singer-songwriter (The Beatles - "Strawberry Fields Forever"; "Help!"; solo - "Imagine"; "Grow Old With Me"), born in Liverpool, England (d. 1980)


----------



## injinji (Oct 9, 2021)

1944 John Entwistle, English rock bass guitarist and vocalist (The Who - "Boris The Spider"), born in London, England (d. 2002)


----------



## injinji (Oct 9, 2021)

1948 Jackson Browne, American rock singer-songwriter ("Running On Empty"; "The Pretender"), born in Heidelberg, Germany


----------



## injinji (Oct 10, 2021)

1917 Thelonious Monk, American jazz pianist and composer (Straight, No Chaser; 'Round Midnight), born in Rocky Mount, North Carolina (d. 1982)


----------



## injinji (Oct 10, 2021)

1940 Mouse [Stanley Miller] American artist, notable for psychedelic rock concert poster designs and album art (Grateful Dead; Journey), born in Fresno, California


----------



## injinji (Oct 10, 2021)

1945 Alan Cartwright, English rock bass player (Procol Harum, 1972-77), born in London


----------



## injinji (Oct 10, 2021)

1946 John Prine, American country folk singer-songwriter (Hello in There, Angel From Montgomery), born in Maywood, Illinois (d. 2020)


----------



## injinji (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Oct 10, 2021)

1948 Ed Volker, American musician (The Radiators), born in New Orleans, Louisiana


----------



## injinji (Oct 10, 2021)

1954 David Lee Roth, American rock singer (Van Halen - "Jump!"), born in Bloomington, Indiana


----------



## injinji (Oct 10, 2021)

1958 Tanya Tucker, American country singer and actress (Follow that Car), born in Seminole, Texas


----------



## injinji (Oct 13, 2021)

1941 Paul Simon, American singer-songwriter and actor ("Kodachrome"; "One-Trick Pony"; "Graceland"), born in Newark, New Jersey


----------



## injinji (Oct 13, 2021)

1944 Robert Lamm, American keyboardist, songwriter, and vocalist (Chicago - "Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is?": "Beginnings"; "Saturday in the Park"), born in Brooklyn, New York City


----------



## injinji (Oct 15, 2021)

1942 Don Stevenson, American rock drummer (Moby Grape), born in Seattle, Washington


----------



## injinji (Oct 16, 2021)

1938 Nico [Christa Päffgen], German singer-songwriter (Velvet Underground), fashion model, and actress, born in Cologne, Germany (d. 198


----------



## injinji (Oct 16, 2021)

1947 Bob Weir, American guitarist and singer (Grateful Dead - "I Need A Miracle", "Sugar Magnolia"; RatDog; Dead & Company), born in San Francisco, California


----------



## injinji (Oct 16, 2021)

1977 John Mayer, American guitarist and singer-songwriter ("Your Body Is A Wonderland"; "Waiting For The World To Change'), born in Bridgeport, Connecticut


----------



## injinji (Oct 17, 2021)

1946 James Ray "Jim" Tucker, American rock guitarist (Turtles - "Happy Together"), born in Los Angeles, California


----------



## injinji (Oct 17, 2021)

1968 Ziggy Marley, Jamaican reggae performer and son of Bob Marley, born in Kingston, Jamaica


----------



## injinji (Oct 19, 2021)

1944 Peter Tosh [Winston Hubert McIntosh], Jamaican reggae musician (The Wailers -"Get Up Stand Up"; Mystic Man, Legalize It), born in Westmoreland, Jamaica (d. 1987)


----------



## injinji (Oct 19, 2021)

1945 Keith Reid, British lyricist and poet (Procol Harum - "A Whiter Shade of Pale" ), born in Welwyn Garden City, Hertfordshire, England


----------



## injinji (Oct 19, 2021)

1965 Todd Park Mohr, American musician (Big Head Todd and the Monsters), born in Denver, Colorado


----------



## injinji (Oct 20, 2021)

1950 Tom Petty, American classic rock singer and songwriter (Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers - "American Girl"; Traveling Wilburys - "Last Night"; solo -"I Won't Back Down"), born in Gainesville, Florida (d. 2017)


----------



## injinji (Oct 20, 2021)

1971 Snoop Dogg [Calvin Broadus], rapper (What's My Name, Gin & Juice), born in Long Beach, California


----------



## injinji (Oct 21, 2021)

1917 John Birks "Dizzy" Gillespie, American jazz trumpeter, a creator of bebop & modern jazz (A Night In Tunisia), born in Cheraw, South Carolina (d. 1993)


----------



## injinji (Oct 21, 2021)

1940 Manfred Mann [Michael Lubowitz], British, rocker ("Mighty Quinn"; "Blinded By The Light"), born in Johannesburg, Transvaal, Union of South Africa


----------



## injinji (Oct 21, 2021)

1942 Elvin Bishop, American blues-rock guitarist and songwriter ("Fooled Around and Fell in Love"), born in Glendale, California,


----------



## injinji (Oct 21, 2021)

1952 Brent Mydland, American rock keyboardist and vocalist (Grateful Dead, 1979-90), born in Munich, Germany (d. 1990)


----------



## injinji (Oct 22, 2021)

1946 Eddie Brigati, American rock vocalist (The Young Rascals - "Groovin'"), born in Garfield, New Jersey


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 23, 2021)

I guess this nut was born today, lol.


----------



## injinji (Oct 23, 2021)

1947 Greg Ridley, British rock bassist (Spooky Tooth; Humble Pie), born in Carlisle, Cumberland, England (d. 2003)


----------



## injinji (Oct 23, 2021)

1956 Dwight Yoakam, American country singer (Honky Tonk Man), born in Pikeville, Kentucky


----------



## injinji (Oct 24, 2021)

1936 Bill Wyman, English rock and jazz bassist (Rolling Stones, 1962-93 - "Under My Thumb"), born in Lewisham, London


----------



## injinji (Oct 24, 2021)

1948 Dale "Buffin" Griffin, English rock drummer (Mott The Hoople - "All Young Dudes"), born in Ross-on-Wye, Herefordshire, England (d. 2016)


----------



## injinji (Oct 25, 2021)

1944 Jon Anderson, English rock singer (Yes - Roundabout; Close To The Edge), born in Accrington, Lancashire


----------



## injinji (Oct 25, 2021)

1957 Robbie Macintosh, English rock guitarist and vocalist (The Pretenders), born in Sutton, Surrey, England


----------



## injinji (Oct 26, 2021)

1952 David Was [Weiss], American rock musician and producer (Was (Not Was) - "Walk The Dinosaur"), born in Detroit, Michigan


----------



## injinji (Oct 26, 2021)

1953 Julian Keith Strickland, American drummer (B-52's-Rock Lobster), born in Athens, Georgia


----------



## injinji (Oct 26, 2021)

1963 Natalie Merchant, American singer and songwriter (10,000 Maniacs), born in Jamestown, New York


----------



## xtsho (Oct 27, 2021)

One of my favorites turns 70 today. I also share the same birthday. 

*K. K. Downing*
October 27, 1951
Age 70 years


----------



## injinji (Oct 28, 2021)

xtsho said:


> One of my favorites turns 70 today. I also share the same birthday.
> 
> *K. K. Downing*
> October 27, 1951
> Age 70 years


Happy birthday to the both of you.


----------



## injinji (Oct 28, 2021)

1936 Charlie Daniels, American country-rock guitarist, fiddler, and singer ("Devil Went Down to Georgia"), born in Wilmington, North Carolina (d. 2020)


----------



## injinji (Oct 28, 2021)

1969 Ben Harper, American blues and reggae musician and singer-songwriter ("No Mercy In This Land"), born in Pomona, California


----------



## injinji (Oct 29, 2021)

1949 James Williamson, American guitarist (The Stooges), born in Castroville, Texas


----------



## injinji (Oct 29, 2021)

1965 Peter Timmons, Canadian alt-rock-folk drummer (Cowboy Junkies - "Sweet Jane"), born in Montreal, Quebec


----------



## injinji (Oct 30, 2021)

1939 Grace Slick, American rock vocalist (Jefferson Airplane - "White Rabbit"), born in Highland Park, Illinois


----------



## injinji (Oct 30, 2021)

1946 Chris Slade [Rees], Welsh drummer (Manfred Mann's Earth Band; The Firm; AC/DC, 1989-94), born in Pontypridd, Glamorgan, Wales


----------



## injinji (Oct 30, 2021)

1947 Timothy B. Schmit, American bass player and singer (Eagles - "I Can't Tell You Why"; Poco - "Cimmarron Rose"), born in Oakland, California


----------



## injinji (Oct 30, 2021)

1965 Gavin Rossdale, English singer-songwriter (Bush - "Sixteen Stone") and actor, born in London, Englnd


----------



## injinji (Oct 31, 2021)

1912 Dale Evans, American actress and singer (Roy Rogers Show), born in Uvalde, Texas (d. 2001)


----------



## injinji (Oct 31, 2021)

1967 Adam Schlesinger, American rock musician (Fountains Of Wayne) and songwriter (That Thing You Do), born in New York City (d. 2020)


----------



## injinji (Nov 1, 2021)

1950 Dan Peek, American rock vocalist and guitarist (America), born in Panama City, Florida (d. 2011)


----------



## injinji (Nov 1, 2021)

1957 Lyle Lovett, American singer-songwriter (Joshua Judges Ruth; The Road To Ensenada), actor (The Player; The Bridge), and Tecas Cowboy Hall of Fame member,born in Houston, Texas


----------



## injinji (Nov 2, 2021)

1944 Keith Emerson, English rock musician (Emerson, Lake & Palmer), born in Todmorden, West Yorkshire (d. 2016)


----------



## injinji (Nov 2, 2021)

1945 (John David) J.D. Souther, American singer and songwriter ("Heartache Tonight"; "New Kid In Town"), born in Detroit, Michigan


----------



## injinji (Nov 2, 2021)

1957 Carter Beauford, American drummer (Dave Matthews Band), born in Charlottesville, Virginia


----------



## injinji (Nov 2, 2021)

1961 (Kathryn Dawn) "k.d." lang, Canadian Juno and Grammy Award-winning country-pop singer-songwriter (Constant Craving), born in Consort, Alberta


----------



## injinji (Nov 4, 2021)

1940 Delbert McClinton, American singer (Gonna Find a Good Woman), born in Lubbock, Texas


----------



## injinji (Nov 5, 2021)

1946 Gram Parsons [Cecil Ingram Connor III], American country-rock singer-songwriter (Byrds - Sweethearts of the Rodeo; Flying Burrito Brothers; "Grievous Angel"), born in Winter Haven, Florida (d. 1973)


----------



## injinji (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Nov 5, 2021)

1960 Ken Coomer, American drummer and producer (Uncle Tupelo; Wilco), born in Nashville, Tennessee


----------



## injinji (Nov 6, 2021)

1941 Doug Sahm, American musician (Sir Douglas Quintet; Texas Tornadoes), born in San Antonio, Texas (d. 1999)


----------



## injinji (Nov 6, 2021)

1941 Guy Clark, American country singer (Heartbroke), born in Monahans, Texas (d. 2016)


----------



## injinji (Nov 7, 2021)

1943 Joni Mitchell [Roberta Joan Anderson], Canadian singer-songwriter, producer ("Both Sides Now"; "River"; "A Case Of You"), and painter, born in Fort Macleod, Alberta


----------



## xtsho (Nov 7, 2021)

Tommy Thayer, American guitarist (Kiss), born in Portland, Oregon

Thomas Cunningham Thayer was born on November 7, 1960, in Portland, Oregon, and grew up in the nearby suburb of Beaverton, Oregon.

Before Thayer was in Kiss he was in a local Portland Band called Black 'n Blue that had success in the 80's.


----------



## injinji (Nov 8, 2021)

1944 Bonnie Bramlett, American rock vocalist (Delandy & Bonnie), born in Granite City, Illinois


----------



## injinji (Nov 8, 2021)

1944 Robert Nix, American musician (founding member of the Atlanta Rhythm Section), born in Blakely, Georgia (d. 2012)


----------



## injinji (Nov 8, 2021)

1945 Don Murray, American drummer (The Turtles), born in Glendale, California (d. 1996)


----------



## injinji (Nov 8, 2021)

1946 Roy Wood, English rock vocalist and cellist (ELO), born in Birmingham, England


----------



## injinji (Nov 8, 2021)

1949 Bonnie Raitt, American blues country singer-songwriter (Nick of Time, Something To Talk About), born in Burbank, California


----------



## injinji (Nov 8, 2021)

1954 Rickie Lee Jones, American singer-songwriter ("Chuck E's In Love"), born in Chicago, Illinois


----------



## injinji (Nov 9, 2021)

1936 Mary Travers, American folk singer (Peter Paul & Mary), born in Louisville, Kentucky (d. 2009)


----------



## injinji (Nov 9, 2021)

1941 Tom Fogerty, American rocker (Creedence Clearwater Revival), born in Berkeley, California (d. 1990)


----------



## injinji (Nov 9, 2021)

1970 Susan Tedeschi, American musician, born in Boston, Massachusetts


----------



## injinji (Nov 10, 2021)

1933 Mack Rice, American musician and songwriter ("Mustang Sally"; "Respect Yourself"), born in Clarksdale, Mississippi (d. 2016)
One of my favorite covers of this one.


----------



## injinji (Nov 10, 2021)

1933 Bobby Rush, American Blues musician, composer and singer (Rawer than Raw), born in Homer, Louisiana


----------



## injinji (Nov 10, 2021)

1946 Bill Bryson, American singer (Desert Rose Band-Love Reunited), born in Evanston, Illinois


----------



## injinji (Nov 10, 2021)

1947 Greg Lake, English rock vocalist and bassist (King Crimson, Emerson, Lake & Palmer), born in Bournemouth (d. 2016)


----------



## injinji (Nov 11, 2021)

1930 Hank Garland, American country, rock and jazz guitar virtuoso ("Sugarfoot Rag"; "(Marie's The Name) His Latest Flame"; "Jingle Bell Rock"), born in Cowpens, South Carolina (d. 2004)


----------



## injinji (Nov 11, 2021)

1945 Vince Martell, American rock guitarist (Vanilla Fudge), born in NYC, New York


----------



## injinji (Nov 11, 2021)

1945 Chris Dreja, British rock guitartist and bass player (Yardbirds), born in Surbiton, Surrey, England


----------



## injinji (Nov 11, 2021)

1986 Jon Batiste, American jazz pianist, bandleader (Stay Human; The Late Show with Stephen Colbert), and composer (Soul), born in Metairie, Louisiana,


----------



## injinji (Nov 12, 2021)

1906 (Booker T. Washington) "Bukka" White, American country and Delta blues singer, guitarist, and songwriter ("Shake'Em On Down"; "Parchman Farm Blues"), born near Aberdeen, Mississippi (d. 1977)


----------



## injinji (Nov 12, 2021)

1924 Sam Jones, American jazz double bassist (Cannonball Adderly), born in Jacksonville, Florida (d. 1981)


----------



## injinji (Nov 12, 2021)

1944 Booker T. Jones, American soul and rock organist (Booker T & MGs - "Green Onions"), born in Memphis, Tennessee


----------



## injinji (Nov 12, 2021)

1945 Neil Young, Canadian-American singer-songwriter, guitarist, and organ player (Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young; solo - "The Needle And The Damage Done"; "Harvest Moon"), born in Toronto, Ontario


----------



## injinji (Nov 13, 2021)

1949 Roger Steen, American rock guitarist and vocalist (Tubes), born in Pipestone, Minnesota


----------



## injinji (Nov 14, 2021)

1947 Buckwheat Zydeco [Stanley Dural, Jr.], American B-3 organist, accordionist and singer (Where There's Smoke, There's Fire), born in Lafayette, Louisiana (d. 2016)


----------



## injinji (Nov 15, 2021)

1949 Steve Fossen, American bass guitar player (Heart, 1973-82), born in Kenmore, Washington


----------



## injinji (Nov 17, 2021)

1944 (Harold Eugene) Gene Clark, American singer-songwriter (The Byrds - "Eight Miles High"), born in Tipton, Missouri (d. 1991)


----------



## injinji (Nov 17, 2021)

1946 Martin Barre, British rock guitarist (Jethro Tull - "Aqualung"), born in Kings Heath, Birmingham, England


----------



## injinji (Nov 19, 2021)

1927 Joe Hunter, American pianist and bandleader of Motown's house band - The Funk Brothers (1959-64), born in Jackson, Tennessee (d. 2007)


----------



## injinji (Nov 19, 2021)

1944 Charlie Coe, American rock guitarist and bassist (Paul Revere & The Raiders, 1963-6, born in Boise, Idaho
1946 Joe Correro, American, rock drummer (Paul Revere & The Raiders, 1967-71), born in Greenwood, Mississippi


----------



## injinji (Nov 20, 2021)

1941 Dr. John [Malcolm John Rebennack], American musician (Right Place, Wrong Time), born in New Orleans, Louisiana (d. 2019)


----------



## injinji (Nov 20, 2021)

1946 Duane Allman, American rock guitarist (The Allman Brothers Band), born in Nashville, Tennessee (d. 1971)


----------



## injinji (Nov 20, 2021)

1947 Joe Walsh, American guitarist ("Life's Been Good"; "Rocky Mountain Way"; Eagles - "In The City"), born in Wichita, Kansas


----------



## injinji (Nov 20, 2021)

1949 Billy Jones, American rock guitarist (The Outlaws), born in Ann Arbor, Michigan (d. 1995)


----------



## injinji (Nov 22, 2021)

1899 Hoagland "Hoagy" Carmichael, American composer, singer ("In the Cool, Cool, Cool of the Evening"; "Stardust"; "Two Sleepy People"), born in Bloomington, Indiana (d. 1981)


----------



## injinji (Nov 22, 2021)

1950 "Little" Steven Van Zandt, American guitarist, songwriter, producer (E-Street Band; Asbury Jukes), actor (The Sopranos), and DJ (Underground Garage), born in Winthrop, Massachusetts


----------



## injinji (Nov 22, 2021)

1950 [Ma]Tina Weymouth, rock bassist (Talking Heads - "And She Was"), born in Coronado, California


----------



## injinji (Nov 23, 2021)

1926 R. L. Burnside, American blues musician (Deep Blues), born in Harmontown, Mississippi (d. 2005)


----------



## injinji (Nov 23, 2021)

1954 Bruce Hornsby, American pop, rock, and bluegrass, singer-songwriter, and piano player ("The Way It Is"), born in Williamsburg, Virginia


----------



## injinji (Nov 24, 2021)

1941 Donald "Duck" Dunn, American session bassist (Stax; Booker & The MG's; The Blues Brothers), born in Memphis, Tennessee (d, 2012)


----------



## injinji (Nov 24, 2021)

1955 Elvis Ramone [Clement Bozewski], American drummer (The Ramones, August 1987), born in Bayonne, New Jersey


----------



## injinji (Nov 25, 2021)

1914 Eddie Boyd, American blues pianist and singer ("Five Long Years"), born in Mississippi (d. 1994)


----------



## injinji (Nov 25, 2021)

1924 Paul Desmond, American jazz alto saxophonist (Dave Brubeck Quartet - "Take Five"), born in San Francisco, California (d. 1977)


----------



## injinji (Nov 25, 2021)

1940 Percy Sledge, American soul singer (When A Man Loves A Woman), born in Leighton, Alabama (d. 2015)


----------



## injinji (Nov 25, 2021)

1945 Bev Bevan, English drummer (Electric Light Orchestra), born in Birmingham, England


----------



## injinji (Nov 26, 2021)

1939 Tina Turner [Anna Mae Bullock], American singer (Ike & Tina - "Proud Mary"; solo -"What's Love Got To Do With It"), born in Nutbush, Tennessee


----------



## injinji (Nov 26, 2021)

1945 John McVie, British rock bassist (John Mayall's Blues Breakers; Fleetwood Mac - Rumours, Tusk), born in Ealing, Middlesex, England


----------



## injinji (Nov 26, 2021)

1967 John Stirratt, American bassist (Wilco - Yankee Hotel Foxtrot), born in New Orleans, Louisiana


----------



## injinji (Nov 27, 2021)

1935 Al Jackson, Jr., American session drummer, known as "The Human Time Keeper" (Stax; Booker T. & MGs - "McLemore Avenue"), born in Memphis, Tennessee (d. 1975)


----------



## injinji (Nov 27, 2021)

1937 Robert "Bootsie" Barnes, American jazz tenor saxophonist, born in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania (d. 2020) [1]


----------



## injinji (Nov 27, 2021)

1941 Eddie Rabbitt, American country singer (I Love a Rainy Night), born in Brooklyn, New York (d. 199


----------



## injinji (Nov 27, 2021)

1942 James Marshall "Jimi" Hendrix, American rock guitarist (Purple Haze), born in Seattle, Washington (d. 1970)


----------



## injinji (Nov 27, 2021)

1962 Mike "Puffy" Bordin, American rock drummer (Faith No More), born in San Francisco, California


----------



## injinji (Nov 29, 2021)

1933 John Mayall, British blues musician (John Mayall & the Bluesbreakers), born in Macclesfield, England


----------



## injinji (Nov 29, 2021)

1940 Charles "Chuck" Mangione, American jazz flugel horn and trumpet player (Feels So Good), born in Rochester, New York


----------



## injinji (Nov 29, 2021)

1941 Denny Doherty, Canadian musician, singer, songwriter (The Mamas & The Papas - "I Saw Her Again"; "California Dreamin'"), born in Halifax, Nova Scotia (d. 2007)


----------



## injinji (Nov 29, 2021)

1942 Felix Cavaliere, American rock singer, songwriter, and keyboardist (Rascals - "Lonely Too Long", "People Got to Be Free"), born in Pelham. New York


----------



## topcat (Nov 30, 2021)

11-28-1943 Randy Newman. Rednecks.


----------



## injinji (Nov 30, 2021)

I rushed through the birthdays today because basketball was coming on. There was a couple I might would have posted had I had more time.


----------



## injinji (Dec 1, 2021)

1933 Lou Rawls, American soul singer-songwriter and producer ("You'll Never Find Another Love Like Mine", "Natural Man"), born in Chicago, Illinois (d. 2006)


----------



## injinji (Dec 1, 2021)

1945 John Densmore, American drummer (The Doors - "Light My Fire"; "L.A. Woman"), born in Los Angeles, California


----------



## injinji (Dec 3, 2021)

1948 (John) "Ozzy" Osbourne, English heavy metal vocalist and songwriter (Black Sabbath), born in Birmingham, England


----------



## injinji (Dec 4, 2021)

1942 Bob Mosley, American rock bassist (Moby Grape), born in Paradise Valley, California


----------



## injinji (Dec 4, 2021)

1944 Chris Hillman, American singer (The Byrds - Turn Turn Turn), born in San Diego, California


----------



## injinji (Dec 4, 2021)

1944 Dennis Wilson, American drummer and vocalist (Beach Boys), born in Hawthorne, California (d. 1983)


----------



## injinji (Dec 4, 2021)

1948 Southside Johnny [Lyons], American rocker (Asbury Jukes - I Don't Want Go Home), born in Neptune, New Jersey


----------



## injinji (Dec 4, 2021)

1951 Gary Rossington, American rock musician (Lynyrd Skynyrd, Rossington-Collins Band)), born in Jacksonville, Florida


----------



## injinji (Dec 5, 2021)

1899 Sonny Boy Williamson II [Aleck Miller], American blues harmonica player, singer and songwriter, born in Tallahatchie County, Mississippi (d. 1965) (year of birth disputed)


----------



## injinji (Dec 5, 2021)

1932 Little Richard [Wayne Penniman], American singer-songwriter and rock 'n' roll pioneer (Tutti Frutti), born in Macon, Georgia (d. 2020)


----------



## injinji (Dec 5, 2021)

1938 J. J. Cale, American rock guitarist (After Midnight), born in Oklahoma City, Oklahoma (d. 2013)


----------



## injinji (Dec 5, 2021)

1947 Jim Messina, American guitarist and songwriter (Buffalo Springfield; Poco: Loggins & Messina - "Your Mamma Don't Dance"), born in Maywood, California


----------



## injinji (Dec 5, 2021)

1947 Kim Simmonds, Welsh guitarist (Savoy Brown), born in Newbridge, Wales


----------



## injinji (Dec 5, 2021)

1947 Rick Wills, British bass guitarist (Peter Frampton, 1972-74: Foreigner, 1977-91), born in Cambridge, England


----------



## injinji (Dec 6, 2021)

1896 Ira Gershwin, American lyricist ('S Wonderful, I Got Rhythm), born in NYC, New York (d. 1983)


----------



## injinji (Dec 6, 2021)

1920 Dave Brubeck, American jazz pianist ("Take Five") and composer (Gates of Justice), born in Concord, California (d. 2012)


----------



## injinji (Dec 7, 2021)

1931 Bobby Osborne, American bluegrass mandolin player (The Osborne Brothers - "Rocky Top"), born in Thousandsticks, Kentucky


----------



## injinji (Dec 7, 2021)

1942 Harry Chapin, American folk-rock singer-songwriter ("Taxi"; "Cat's in the Cradle"; "Mr. Tanner"), born in New York City, New York (d. 1981)


----------



## injinji (Dec 7, 2021)

1949 Tom Waits, American singer-songwriter and piano player (Small Change; Blue Valentine; "Jersey Girl"), and actor (Ironweed; Down By Law) born in Pomona, California


----------



## injinji (Dec 8, 2021)

1925 Sammy Davis Jr., American vaudeville, stage, and screen singer ("The Candy Man"), dancer, actor (Ocean's 11), and Rat Pack member, born in NYC, New York (d. 1990)


----------



## injinji (Dec 8, 2021)

1942 (Frederick) "Toots" Hibbert, Jamaican singer-songwriter (The Maytals - "Pressure Drop"), born in May Pen, Jamaica (d. 2020)


----------



## injinji (Dec 8, 2021)

1943 Jim Morrison, American singer-songwriter (The Doors) and poet, born in Melbourne, Florida (d. 1971)


----------



## injinji (Dec 8, 2021)

1947 Gregg Allman, American Hammond organist, guitarist and vocalist (The Allman Brothers Band - "Whipping Post"), born in Nashville, Tennessee (d. 2017)


----------



## injinji (Dec 9, 2021)

1969 Jakob Dylan, American musician (The Wallflowers), son of Bob Dylan, born in New York City


----------



## injinji (Dec 10, 2021)

1926 Guitar Slim [Eddie Jones], blues guitarist ("The Things That I Used to Do"), born in Greenwood, Mississippi (d. 1959)


----------



## injinji (Dec 10, 2021)

1943 Jessica Cleaves, American singer and songwriter (The Friends of Distinction), born in Los Angeles, California (d. 2014)
1948 Jessica Cleaves, American soul singer and songwriter (The Friends of Distinction - "Grazing In The Grass"; Earth, Wind & Fire; Parliament Funkadelic), born in Los Angeles, California (d. 2014)

Somebody lied.


----------



## injinji (Dec 11, 2021)

1958 Nikki Sixx [Frank Carlton Serafino Feranna, Jr.], American musician (Mötley Crüe), born in San Jose, California


----------



## injinji (Dec 11, 2021)

1961 Darryl Jones, American bass player (Sting; Rolling Stones, 1993-present), born in Chicago, Illinois


----------



## injinji (Dec 11, 2021)

1964 Dave Schools, American musician (Widespread Panic), born in Richmond, Virginia


----------



## injinji (Dec 12, 2021)

1915 Frank Sinatra, American singer (Strangers in the Night, My Way) and actor (From Here to Eternity) known as 'old blue eyes', born in Hoboken, New Jersey (d. 199


----------



## injinji (Dec 12, 2021)

1943 Dickey Betts, American guitarist (The Allman Brothers band - Ramblin' Man), born in West Palm Beach, Florida


----------



## injinji (Dec 12, 2021)

1946 Clive Bunker, British rock drummer (Jethro Tull), born in Luton, Bedfordshire, England


----------



## injinji (Dec 12, 2021)

1957 Cy Curnin, English rock vocalist (The Fixx - "One Thing Leads To Another"; "Saved By Zero"), born in Wimbledon, England


----------



## injinji (Dec 12, 2021)

1963 Eric Schenkman, American-Canadian rock and blues guitarist (Spin Doctors - Pocket Full of Kryptonite), born in Massachusetts


----------



## injinji (Dec 13, 2021)

1948 Jeff "Skunk" Baxter, American rock guitarist (Steely Dan; The Doobie Brothers), born in Washington, D.C.


----------



## injinji (Dec 13, 2021)

1948 Ted Nugent, American rock guitarist ("Cat Scratch Fever"; Damn Yankees) and right-wing gun advocate, born in Detroit, Michigan


----------



## xtsho (Dec 13, 2021)

injinji said:


> 1948 Ted Nugent, American rock guitarist ("Cat Scratch Fever"; Damn Yankees) and right-wing gun advocate, born in Detroit, Michigan


Used to listen to him years ago and even saw him in concert. Not a fan anymore.


----------



## injinji (Dec 13, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Used to listen to him years ago and even saw him in concert. Not a fan anymore.


I did search his name on You Tube, but 75% of it was right wing wacko shit, so . . . . . . .


----------



## xtsho (Dec 14, 2021)

injinji said:


> I did search his name on You Tube, but 75% of it was right wing wacko shit, so . . . . . . .


That's the reason I'm not a fan.


----------



## injinji (Dec 14, 2021)

1932 Charlie Rich, American country vocalist (Behind Closed Doors), born in Colt, Arkansas (d. 1995)


----------



## injinji (Dec 14, 2021)

1949 Cliff Williams, English rock bassist (AC/DC), born in Romford, Essex, England


----------



## injinji (Dec 15, 2021)

1939 Dave Clark, British rock drummer,singer-songwriter, and producer Dave Clark Five - "Glad All Over"), born in Tottenham, Middlesex, England


----------



## injinji (Dec 15, 2021)

1955 Paul Simonon, English pop bassist (Clash-Havana 3 AM)


----------



## injinji (Dec 15, 2021)

1957 Tim Reynolds, German guitarist (Dave Matthews Band), born in Wiesbaden, Germany


----------



## injinji (Dec 16, 2021)

1945 Tony Hicks, British rock guitarist (The Hollies), born in Nelson, England


----------



## injinji (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Dec 16, 2021)

1949 Billy Gibbons, American blues-rock guitarist (Moving Sidewalks; ZZ Top - "Cheap Sunglasses"; "Legs"), born in Houston, Texas


----------



## injinji (Dec 16, 2021)

1975 Jacob "Jake" Cinninger, American rock guitarist, and songwriter (Umphrey's McGee), born in Niles, Michigan


----------



## injinji (Dec 17, 2021)

1937 Art Neville, American funk and R&B singer, keyboard player, and songwriter (Neville Brothers; The Funky Meters), born in New Orleans, Louisiana (d. 2019)


----------



## injinji (Dec 17, 2021)

1942 Paul Butterfield, American blues singer and harmonica player (Paul Butterfield Blues Band; Better Days), born in Chicago, Illinois (d. 1987)


----------



## injinji (Dec 17, 2021)

1949 Paul Rodgers, English-Canadian rock singer and musician (Bad Company - "Feel Like Makin' Love", "Rock and Roll Fantasy"; The Firm; + Queen), born in Middlesbrough, England


----------



## injinji (Dec 17, 2021)

1950 Carlton "Carly" Barrett, Jamaican reggae drummer (The Upsetters; Bob Marley & Wailers), born in Kingston, Jamaica (d. 1987)


----------



## injinji (Dec 18, 2021)

1943 Keith Richards, English guitarist and songwriter (The Rolling Stones), born in Dartford, Kent


----------



## injinji (Dec 18, 2021)

1953 Elliot Easton [Steinberg], American rock lead guitarist (The Cars - "My Best Friend's Girl"), born in Brooklyn, New York


----------



## injinji (Dec 19, 2021)

1918 Professor Longhair [Henry Roeland Byrd], American blues singer and pianist, born in Bogalusa, Louisiana (d. 1980)


----------



## injinji (Dec 19, 2021)

1944 Alvin Lee, British rock vocalist and guitarist (10 Years After), born in Nottingham, England (d. 2013)


----------



## injinji (Dec 19, 2021)

1944 Zal Yanovsky, Canadian rock guitarist (Lovin' Spoonful - "Do You Believe in Magic?"), born in Toronto, Ontario (d. 2002)


----------



## injinji (Dec 20, 2021)

1944 Robert "Bobby" Colomby, American rock drummer (Blood Sweat & Tears - "Spinning Wheel"), born in NYC, New York


----------



## injinji (Dec 20, 2021)

1948 Alan Parsons, British music producer (The Alan Parsons Project - I Robot) and recording engineer (The Dark Side of the Moon; Let it Be), born in London, England


----------



## injinji (Dec 20, 2021)

1966 Chris Robinson, American rock singer (Black Crowes - "Hard To Handle"), born in Atlanta, Georgia


----------



## injinji (Dec 21, 2021)

1940 Frank Zappa, American rocker, composer, activist and filmmaker (Mothers of Invention; "Peaches En Regalia"; "Dynamo Hum"), born in Baltimore, Maryland (d. 1993)


----------



## injinji (Dec 21, 2021)

1943 Albert Lee, English guitarist, born in Lingen, Herefordshire


----------



## injinji (Dec 21, 2021)

1946 Carl Wilson, American rock vocalist and guitarist (The Beach Boys - "God Only Knows"), born in Hawthorne California (d. 199


----------



## injinji (Dec 22, 2021)

1944 Colin "Barry" Jenkins , English rock drummer (Animals - "House of the Rising Sun"), born in Leicester, United Kingdom


----------



## injinji (Dec 22, 2021)

1946 Rick Nielsen, American rock vocalist, guitarist, and songwriter (Cheap Trick- "I Want You to Want Me"), born in Rockford, Illinois


----------



## injinji (Dec 23, 2021)

1929 Chet Baker, American jazz trumpet player, born in Yale, Oklahoma (d. 198


----------



## injinji (Dec 23, 2021)

1940 Jorma Kaukonen, American rock guitarist (Jefferson Airplane; Hot Tuna), born in Washington, D.C.


----------



## injinji (Dec 23, 2021)

1945 Ron Bushy, American rock drummer (Iron Butterfly - “In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida”), born in Washington, D.C. (d. 2021)


----------



## injinji (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Dec 23, 2021)

1951 Anthony Phillips, English guitarist (Genesis, 1967-70), born in London, England


----------



## injinji (Dec 24, 2021)

1924 [Irving] Lee Dorsey, American pop and R&B singer ("Working In the Coal Mine"), born in New Orleans, Louisiana (d. 1986)


----------



## injinji (Dec 24, 2021)

1963 Mary Ramsey, American singer and violinist (10,000 Maniacs), born in Washington, D.C.


----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2021)

1944 Henry Vestine, American guitarist (Canned Heat), born in Takoma Park, Maryland (d. 1997)


----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2021)

1946 Jimmy Buffet, American yacht rock singer-songwriter ("Margaritaville"), born in Mobile, Alabama


----------



## injinji (Dec 26, 2021)

1939 [Harvey] Phil Spector, American record producer (Wall of Sound), and convicted murderer, born in The Bronx, New York (d. 2021)


----------



## injinji (Dec 26, 2021)

1942 Earl Cate, American country singer and piano player (Cate Bros - Fire on the Tracks),born in Fayetteville, Arkansas
1942 Ernie Cate, American country singer and guitarist (Cate Bros - Fire on the Tracks), born in Fayetteville, Arkansas


----------



## injinji (Dec 26, 2021)

1962 James Kottak, American rock drummer (Scorpians, 1996-2016), born in Louisville, Kentucky


----------



## injinji (Dec 26, 2021)

1970 James Mercer, American rock singer-songwriter, and guitarist (The Shins - Wincing The Night Away), born in Honolulu, Hawaii


----------



## injinji (Dec 27, 2021)

1901 Marlene Dietrich, German American actress (The Blue Angel, Shanghai Express), and singer ("Falling in Love Again"), born in Berlin, Germany (d. 1992)


----------



## injinji (Dec 27, 2021)

1941 Mike Pinder, British keyboard player and Mellotron pioneer (Moody Blues - "Nights in White Satin"), born in Birmingham, England


----------



## injinji (Dec 27, 2021)

1931 (Winfield) Scotty Moore, American guitarist (Elvis Presley; Roy Orbison), born in Gadsden, Tennessee (d. 2016)


----------



## injinji (Dec 27, 2021)

1948 Larry Byrom, American rock guitarist (Steppenwolf, 1969-71), born in Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## injinji (Dec 28, 2021)

1946 Edgar Winter, American rock musician ("Frankenstein"; "Free Ride"), born in Beaumont, Texas


----------



## injinji (Dec 29, 2021)

1929 Matt "Guitar" Murphy, American blues guitarist (Blues Brothers band), born in Sunflower, Mississippi (d. 201


----------



## injinji (Dec 29, 2021)

1941 Ray Thomas, English rock vocalist and flautist (Moody Blues - "Legend Of A Mind"), born in Stourport-on-Severn, United Kingdom (d. 201


----------



## injinji (Dec 29, 2021)

1943 Rick Danko, Canadian rock bassist and singer (The Band - "Stage Fright"), born in Blayney, Ontario (d. 1999)


----------



## injinji (Dec 29, 2021)

1947 Cozy Powell [Colin Flooks] English rock drummer (Jeff Beck Group; Emerson, Lake & Powell), born in Cirencester, United Kingdom (d. 199


----------



## injinji (Dec 30, 2021)

1928 Bo Diddley [Ellas Bates McDaniels], American rock `n' roll pioneer guitarist (Bo Diddley), born in McComb, Mississippi (d. 200


----------



## injinji (Dec 30, 2021)

1934 Del Shannon [Charles Westover], American rock guitarist, singer and songwriter ("Runaway"), born in Grand Rapids, Michigan (d. 1990)


----------



## injinji (Dec 30, 2021)

1942 Michael Nesmith, American rock guitarist (The Monkees), and singer-songwriter ("Different Drum"), born in Houston, Texas (d. 2021) [1]
1945 Davy Jones, British singer (The Monkees - "Daydream Believer"), and actor (The Monkees), born in Manchester, England (d. 2012)


----------



## injinji (Dec 30, 2021)

1946 Patti Smith, American poet and punk rock vocalist (Horses; "Because The Night"), born in Chicago, Illinois


----------



## injinji (Dec 30, 2021)

1946 Clive Bunker, British drummer (Jethro Tull, 1967-71), born in Luton, Bedfordshire, England


----------



## injinji (Dec 30, 2021)

1947 Jeff Lynne, British rock singer-songwriter and record producer (ELO - "Livin' Thing"; Traveling Wilburys - "Handle With Care"; Beatles - "Free As A Bird"), born in Shard End, Birmingham, England


----------



## injinji (Dec 31, 2021)

1943 Pete Quaife, English rock bassist (The Kinks), born in Tavistock, England (d. 2010)


----------



## injinji (Dec 31, 2021)

1951 Tom Hamilton, American rock bassist (Aerosmith - "Dream On"), born in Colorado Springs, Colorado


----------



## injinji (Jan 1, 2022)

1942 "Country" Joe McDonald, American rock singer and guitarist (Country Joe and the Fish - "I Feel Like I'm Fixin' To Die Rag"), born in Washington, D.C.


----------



## injinji (Jan 1, 2022)

1950 Morgan Fisher, British rock keyboardist (Mott The Hoople, 1973-76 - "All The Young Dudes"; British Lions), born in London, England


----------



## injinji (Jan 2, 2022)

1936 Roger Miller, American country singer-songwriter ("King of the Road"; "Dang Me"), born in Fort Worth, Texas (d. 1992)


----------



## injinji (Jan 2, 2022)

1949 Michael "Chick" Churchill, British blues-rock keyboardist (Ten Years After - "I'm Going Home"), born in Ilkeston, Derbyshire, England


----------



## injinji (Jan 2, 2022)

1954 Dawn Silva, American funk and R&B singer (Sly & The Family Stone; Parliament-Funkadelic; The Brides of Funkenstein -"Disco To Go"), born in Sacramento, California
1954 Glen Goins, American guitarist and singer (Parliament-Funkadelic - "Fantasy is Reality"), born in Plainfield, New Jersey (d. 197


----------



## injinji (Jan 3, 2022)

1945 Stephen Stills, American singer-songwriter and guitarist (Buffalo Springfield - "For What It's Worth"; Crosby, Stills & Nash - "Suite: Judy Blue Eyes"), born in Dallas, Texas


----------



## injinji (Jan 3, 2022)

1946 John Paul Jones [John Baldwin], English rock bassist and songwriter (Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven), born in London


----------



## injinji (Jan 4, 2022)

1944 Volker Hornback, German saxophone player and violinist (Tangerine Dream, 1967-69)


----------



## injinji (Jan 4, 2022)

1945 JayDee Maness, American pedal steel guitar player (Desert Rose Band - "Love Reunited"), born in Loma Linda, California


----------



## injinji (Jan 4, 2022)

1951 Pete Haycock, British blues-rock guitarist, vocalist, and composer (Climax Blues Band - "Couldn't Get It Right"), born in Stafford, England (d. 2013)


----------



## injinji (Jan 5, 2022)

1895 Elizabeth Cotten, American folk and blues guitarist and songwriter ("Freight Train"), born in Carrboro, North Carolina (d. 1987)


----------



## injinji (Jan 5, 2022)

For the rest of today's birthdays. . . . . https://rollitup.org/t/lps.997793/page-7

Multi tasking is not my strong suit.


----------



## topcat (Jan 8, 2022)

Jan. 6,1951 Kim Wilson, Fabulous Thunderbirds, Tuff Enuff


----------



## injinji (Jan 8, 2022)

topcat said:


> Jan. 6,1951 Kim Wilson, Fabulous Thunderbirds, Tuff Enuff


Thanks for taking up my slack. I've been planting pine trees.


----------



## topcat (Jan 8, 2022)

Jan. 7, 1948 Kenny Loggins.


----------



## topcat (Jan 8, 2022)

Jan. 8, 1946 Robby Krieger.


----------



## injinji (Jan 8, 2022)

1947 David Bowie [Jones], English rock singer-songwriter ("Space Oddity"; "Changes"; "Ziggy Stardust"; "Heroes"), mime, and actor (Merry Christmas Mr. Lawrence; Labyrinth))born in London, England (d. 2016)


----------



## injinji (Jan 10, 2022)

1935 Ronnie Hawkins, American-Canadian rock musician, born in Huntsville, Arkansas


----------



## injinji (Jan 10, 2022)

1945 Rod Stewart, British singer ("Maggie Maey"; "Do Ya Think I'm Sexy"; "Downtown Train"), and model railroad designer, born in London, England
https://www.onthisday.com/people/rod-stewart


----------



## injinji (Jan 10, 2022)

1948 Donald Fagen, American rock vocalist, keyboardist, and songwriter (Steely Dan - "Reelin' In The Years"), born in Passaic, New Jersey


----------



## injinji (Jan 11, 2022)

1904 "Mississippi" Fred McDowell, American blues singer and guitarist, born in Rossville, Tennessee (d. 1972)


----------



## injinji (Jan 11, 2022)

1941 "Long" John Baldry, English blues vocalist ("Don't Try to Lay No Boogie Woogie on the King of Rock and Roll"), born in East Haddon, United Kingdom (d. 2005)


----------



## topcat (Jan 12, 2022)

Jan. 10, 1953 Pat Benatar. A L.A. disc jockey referred to her as Pat Bene eater, once.


----------



## injinji (Jan 14, 2022)

1938 Allen Toussaint, American pianist, songwriter and producer ("Mother-In-Law"; "Working In A Coal Mine"; "Southern Nights"), born in Gert Town, Louisiana (d. 2015)


----------



## injinji (Jan 14, 2022)

1948 Joseph Henry "T Bone" Burnett, American musician and producer (Los Lobos; Sam Philips: BoDeans), born in St. Louis, Missouri


----------



## topcat (Jan 19, 2022)

Jan. 17, 1949 Mick Taylor. In my opinion, the Stones' best years.


----------



## injinji (Jan 19, 2022)

1943 Janis Joplin, American rocker and blues singer-songwriter (Down on Me), born in Port Arthur, Texas (d. 1970)


----------



## injinji (Jan 19, 2022)

1946 Dolly Parton, American country singer-songwriter ("Jolene"; ""I Will Always Love You", "9 to 5"), actress, and literacy advocate, born in Sevierville, Tennessee


----------



## injinji (Jan 21, 2022)

1941 Richie Havens, American singer-songwriter, and guitarist who opened the Woodstock Festival ("Freedom"; "Here Comes the Sun"), born in Bedford–Stuyvesant, Brooklyn, New York (d. 2013)


----------



## injinji (Jan 22, 2022)

1931 Sam Cooke [Cook], American singer and entrepreneur described as "the inventor of soul music" ("You Send Me"; " A Change Is Gonna Come"), born in Clarksdale, Mississippi (d. 1964)


----------



## injinji (Jan 22, 2022)

1951 Dick Sims, American Hammond B-3 organist (Bob Seger; Eric Clapton), born in Tulsa, Oklahoma (d. 2011)


----------



## injinji (Jan 22, 2022)

1960 Michael Hutchence, Australian rock vocalist (INXS - "Devil Inside": "New Sensation"), and actor (Dogs in Space), born in Sydney, Australia (d. 1997)
https://www.onthisday.com/people/michael-hutchence


----------



## injinji (Jan 29, 2022)

1981 Jonny Lang, American blues musician, born in Fargo, North Dakota


----------



## injinji (Feb 1, 2022)

1902 Langston Hughes, American poet (Weary Blues), playwright (Mulatto), and librettist (Troubled Island), born in Joplin, Missouri (d. 1967) 

REK's take on this and other poets.


----------



## injinji (Feb 1, 2022)

1938 Jimmy Carl Black [Inkanish], American rock drummer (Mothers Of Invention, 1965-69; Muffin Men, 1993-200, born in El Paso, Texas (d. 200


----------



## injinji (Feb 1, 2022)

1939 Del McCoury, American bluegrass guitarist and singer, born in York, Pennsylvania


----------



## injinji (Feb 1, 2022)

1948 Rick James [James Ambrose Johnson, Jr.], American funk musician ("Super Freak"), born in Buffalo New York (d. 2004)


----------



## injinji (Feb 1, 2022)

1950 Mike Campbell, American guitarist (Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers - "Breakdown"), born in Panama City, Florida


----------



## injinji (Feb 1, 2022)

1951 Clide "Sonny" Landreth, American blues and zydeco slide guitar player, born in Canton, Mississippi
The man keeps good company.


----------



## injinji (Feb 1, 2022)

1968 Lisa Marie Presley Keough Jackson, daughter of Elvis, born in Memphis, Tennessee


----------



## injinji (Feb 1, 2022)

1979 Jason Isbell, American singer (Drive-By Truckers), born in Green Hill, Alabama


----------



## injinji (Feb 2, 2022)

1942 Graham Nash, British-American musician and singer-songwriter (The Hollies - "Bus Stop"; Crosby, Stills & Nash - "Our House"), born in Blackpool, Lancashire


----------



## topcat (Feb 4, 2022)

Feb. 3, 1947. Dave Davies. The lesser Davies. The Kinks. Tired of Waiting.


----------



## topcat (Feb 4, 2022)

Melanie (Safka), Feb. 3, 1947. Look what they've done to my song, Ma.


----------



## injinji (Feb 4, 2022)

1941 John Steel, British rock drummer (The Animals - "House of the Rising Sun"), born in Gateshead, County Durham, England


----------



## injinji (Feb 4, 2022)

1948 Alice Cooper [Vincent Furnier], American theatrical rock singer and songwriter ("School's Out"), born in Detroit, Michigan


----------



## injinji (Feb 5, 2022)

1929 Hal Blaine [Harold Belsky], American pop and rock session drummer (The Wrecking Crew), born in Holyoke, Massachusetts (d. 2019)


----------



## topcat (Feb 9, 2022)

1942. Carole King. So far away.


----------



## topcat (Feb 11, 2022)

1962. Cheryl Crow.


----------



## injinji (Feb 15, 2022)

1984 Gary Clark, Jr. American blues-rock-soul singer-songwriter and guitarist ("This Land"; The Story of Sonny Boy Slim), born in Austin, Texas


----------



## injinji (Feb 17, 2022)

1950 Rick Medlocke, American rock guitarist and vocalist (Blackfoot), born in Jackson, Florida


----------



## injinji (Feb 18, 2022)

1934 Skip Battin, American singer-songwriter (The Byrds), born in Los Angeles, California (d. 2003)


----------



## injinji (Feb 18, 2022)

1946 Buddy Cage, American pedal steel guitarist (New Riders of the Purple Sage; Great Speckled Bird), born in Toronto, Ontario (d. 2020)


----------



## injinji (Feb 19, 2022)

1940 (William) "Smokey" Robinson, American soul singer-songwriter (The Miracles - "You Really Got A Hold On Me"; "Tears Of A Clown"; "My Girl"), born in Detroit, Michigan
1940 Bobby Rogers, American soul tenor vocalist (The Miracles - "You Really Got A Hold On Me"; "Tears Of A Clown"), born in Detroit, Michigan (d. 2013)


----------



## injinji (Feb 19, 2022)

1949 Eddie Hardin, English rock pianist and singer (Spencer Davis Group), born in London, England


----------



## injinji (Feb 19, 2022)

1950 Andy Powell, British rock guitarist and songwriter (Wishbone Ash - Argus), born in London, England


----------



## topcat (Feb 19, 2022)

1943 Lou Christie. Lightning Strikes.


----------



## topcat (Feb 19, 2022)

1948 Tony Iommi. Paranoid.


----------



## injinji (Feb 20, 2022)

1950 Walter Becker, American rock bassist, guitarist, songwriter and record producer (Steely Dan - "Deacon Blues"; "Peg"), born in NYC, New York (d. 2017)

(music starts at 4:20)


----------



## injinji (Feb 20, 2022)

1954 Jon Brant, American rock bassist (Cheap Trick, 1981-87), born in Chicago, Illinois


----------



## injinji (Feb 20, 2022)

1981 Chris Thile, American folk and progressive bluegrass mandolin player, songwriter (Nickel Creek; Punch Brothers), and broadcaster (Live From Here), born in Oceanside, California


----------



## injinji (Feb 21, 2022)

1933 Nina Simone [Eunice Waymon], American jazz pianist, singer, songwriter, arranger, and civil rights activist (“Mississippi Goddam”; “To Be Young, Gifted, and Black”, “Feeling Good”; “Wild Is The Wind”), born in Tyron, North Carolina (d. 2003)


----------



## injinji (Feb 21, 2022)

1951 Vince Welnick, American rock keyboardist (The Tubes - "Talk To Ya Later"; Grateful Dead, 1990-95), born in Phoenix, Arizona (d. 2003)


----------



## injinji (Feb 21, 2022)

1967 Michael Ward, American rock guitarist (John Hiatt, 1993-94; The Wallflowers, 1996-2001 - "One Headlight"; Ben Harper and the Innocent Criminals, 2007-16), born in Minneapolis, Minnesota


----------



## injinji (Feb 21, 2022)

1969 Eric Wilson, American bassist and songwriter (Sublime, 1988-96), born in Long Beach, California


----------



## injinji (Feb 21, 2022)

1977 Rhiannon Giddens, American singer, fiiddler, and banjo player (Carolina Chocolate Drops), born in Greensboro, North Carolina


----------



## injinji (Feb 26, 2022)

1928 Antione "Fats" Domino, American rhythm & blues piano player, singer, and star of the early rock ’n’ roll era ("Blueberry Hill"; "Blue Monday"; "Walkin' To New Orleans"), born in New Orleans, Louisiana (d. 2017)


----------



## injinji (Feb 26, 2022)

1932 Johnny Cash, American country singer ("I Walk the Line"; "Ring of Fire": "A Boy Named Sue"), born in Kingsland, Arkansas (d. 2003)


----------



## injinji (Feb 26, 2022)

1943 Bob "Bear" Hite, American vocalist (Canned Heat - "Going Up the Country"), born in Torrance, California (d. 1981)


----------



## injinji (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Feb 26, 2022)

1945 Mitch Ryder, American rocker (Detroit Wheels - "Devil With the Blue Dress"), born in Hamtramck, Michigan


----------



## injinji (Feb 28, 2022)

1927 Don Helms, American steel guitarist (Hank Williams's Drifting Cowboys; Patsy Cline), born in New Brockton, Alabama (d. 200


----------



## injinji (Feb 28, 2022)

1942 Brian Jones, British blues and rock guitarist, organist and sitar player (Rolling Stones, 1962-69), born in Gloucestershire, England (d. 1969)


----------



## injinji (Feb 28, 2022)

1957 Cindy Wilson, American rock vocalist (B-52's - "Love Shack"), born in Athens, Georgia


----------



## injinji (Feb 28, 2022)

1969 Pat Monahan, American rock singer, songwriter, and musician (Train - "Drops Of Jupiter"; Hey, Soul Sister"), born in Erie, Pennsylvania


----------



## injinji (Mar 5, 2022)

1962 Charlie and Craig Reid, Scottish rock musicians (The Proclaimers - "I'm Gonna Be (500 Miles)"), born in Leith, Scotland
This song sounds much better sang by NOBO AT thru hikers when they reach Pine Mt Virginia (500.3 miles).


----------



## injinji (Mar 6, 2022)

1905 Bob Wills, American western-swing singer, and bandleader, known as the 'King of Western Swing' (Texas Playboys -"Steel Guitar Rag"), born in Limestone County, Texas (d. 1975)


----------



## injinji (Mar 6, 2022)

1923 John "Wes" Montgomery, American influential jazz guitarist and Grammy Award winner, born in Indianapolis, Indiana (d. 196


----------



## injinji (Mar 6, 2022)

1937 Doug Dillard, American country rock musician (The Dillards; Gene Clark; Dillard & Clark) and actor (Popeye - "Clem"), born in East St. Louis, Illinois (d. 2012)


----------



## injinji (Mar 6, 2022)

1946 David Gilmour, British rock guitarist, and vocalist (Pink Floyd, 1968-2014 - "Comfortably Numb"), born in Cambridge, England


----------



## injinji (Mar 7, 2022)

1944 Townes Van Zandt, American singer-songwriter ("Kathleen"; "Loretta"), born in Fort Worth, Texas (d. 1997)


----------



## injinji (Mar 7, 2022)

1946 Matthew Fisher, English rock keyboardist (Procol Harum - "A Whiter Shade Of Pale"), born in London, England


----------



## topcat (Mar 8, 2022)

March 7, 1946. Peter Wolf. J. Geils Band. I do.


----------



## topcat (Mar 8, 2022)

1945. Mickey Dolenz The Monkeys. Last Train to Clarksville.


----------



## injinji (Mar 10, 2022)

1933 Ralph Emery, American country music DJ and television host (Nashville Now), born in McEwen, Tennessee (d. 2022)
Ralph was really rude to the byrds when they were in Nashville recording their country album, so they wrote this song for him.


----------



## injinji (Mar 10, 2022)

1953 Ronnie Earl [Ronald Horvath], American blues guitarist (The Broadcasters), born in Queens, New York


----------



## injinji (Mar 16, 2022)

1942 Jerry Jeff Walker [Ronald Clyde Crosby], American country music singer and songwriter (Mr Bojangles), born in Oneonta, New York


----------



## injinji (Mar 16, 2022)

1951 Ray Benson, American country singer (House of Blue Lights), born in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania


----------



## injinji (Mar 22, 2022)

1943 Keith Relf, British blues-rock singer and harmonica player (The Yardbirds - "For Your Love"; Renaissance, 1969-71), born in Richmond, England (d. 1976)


----------



## injinji (Mar 27, 2022)

1937 Johnny Copeland, American blues guitarist and singer (Lion's Den), born in Haynesville, Louisiana (d. 1997)


----------



## injinji (Apr 2, 2022)

1942 Leon Russell [Claude Russell Bridges], American musician and singer-songwriter ("Tight Rope"; "Delta Lady"; "Carney"), born in Lawton, Oklahoma (d. 2016)


----------



## injinji (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Apr 3, 2022)

1910 Homesick James [Williamson], American blues slide guitarist and singer (Elmore James band, 1955-62), born in Somerville, Tennessee (d. 2006) [date of birth variously reported as 1905, 1910, and 1914; surname also disputed]


----------



## injinji (Apr 13, 2022)

1944 Brian Pendleton, English musician (The Pretty Things, 1963-66 - "Don't Bring Me Down"), born in Durham, England (d. 2001)


----------



## injinji (Apr 13, 2022)

1944 Jack Casady, American rock bassist (Hot Tuna - "Hesitation Blues"; Jefferson Airplane - "Volunteers"; "White Rabbit"), born in Washington, D.C.


----------



## injinji (Apr 13, 2022)

1945 Lowell George, American rock vocalist and guitarist (Little Feat - "Willin'"; "Dixie Chicken"), born in Hollywood, California (d. 1979)


----------



## topcat (Apr 13, 2022)

Brian Setzer 4-10-59. Jump, Jive and Wail.


----------



## injinji (Apr 13, 2022)

1951 Max Weinberg, American rock drummer (E Street Band; Conan O'Brien Show), born in Newark, New Jersey


----------



## injinji (Apr 13, 2022)

1961 (Clarence) "Butch" Taylor, American rock and jazz keyboardist and composer (Dave Matthews Band, 1998-200, born in Shawsville, Virginia


----------



## injinji (Apr 13, 2022)

1966 Marc Ford, American guitarist (The Black Crowes - "Hard To Handle"), born in Los Angeles, California


----------



## injinji (Apr 27, 2022)

1939 Jerry Mercer, Canadian rock drummer (April Wine), born in Montreal, Quebec


----------



## injinji (Apr 27, 2022)

1965 Rob Squires, American rock bassist (Big Head Todd and the Monsters) born in Denver, Colorado


----------



## topcat (May 12, 2022)

Richie Furay May 9, 1944. Pickin' up the pieces.


----------



## topcat (May 12, 2022)

Donovan May 10, 1946. Season of the witch.


----------



## topcat (May 12, 2022)

Steve Winwood May 12, 1948. While you see a chance.


----------



## injinji (May 12, 2022)

Thanks. I've been slacking for so long I don't even think to look at the birthdays anymore.


----------



## topcat (May 15, 2022)

Bob Seger. May 6, 1945. Ramblin' Gamblin' Man.


----------



## topcat (May 24, 2022)

Bob Dylan. 1941. Positively 4th St.


----------



## topcat (May 24, 2022)

Rosanne Cash. 1955. Seven year ache.


----------



## topcat (Jun 10, 2022)

Shirley Owens (later Alston Reeves) 1941 The Shirelles, Baby, it's you. Maybe the first of the "girl groups."


----------



## topcat (Jun 11, 2022)

Frank Beard 1949. ZZ Top. La Grange


----------



## topcat (Jun 17, 2022)

June 16, 1941. Lamont Dozier, of Holland-Dozier-Holland songwriting team. Motown sound. Heatwave (Martha and the Vandellas).


----------



## topcat (Jun 20, 2022)

June 18, 1942. Paul McCartney. Smile Away.


----------



## topcat (Jun 20, 2022)

June 19, 1950. Ann Wilson Magic Man.


----------



## topcat (Jun 20, 2022)

Brian Wilson, 1942. Good Vibrations.


----------



## topcat (Jun 21, 2022)

Ray Davies 1944 d. July 20, 2017. The Kinks. Sunny Afternoon. In the Summertime.


----------



## topcat (Jun 24, 2022)

1947 Mick Fleetwood. Fleetwood Mac. Oh Well.


----------



## topcat (Jun 25, 2022)

1945 Carly Simon Mockingbird


----------



## injinji (Jun 25, 2022)

topcat said:


> 1947 Mick Fleetwood. Fleetwood Mac. Oh Well.


Funny Mick story. When I was 12 or 13 we were on vacation in the blue ridge mountains. We heard an ad for the Peach tree festival at the rockingham speedway. Three days of rock and roll. Sister was 17 I guess. She talked Mamma into going. The hotel where we stayed had the little window above the door. It was so high there was no curtain on it. Sister started going crazy, pointing to the window. She was saying, "look, it's mick fleetwood." He heard her and looked down into our room.

Later on I saw all of the band in the pool. Lots and lots of rock and roll acts staying there.


----------



## topcat (Jul 5, 2022)

1943. Robbie Robertson. The Band. Up on Cripple Creek.


----------



## topcat (Jul 5, 2022)

1950. Huey Lewis. The heart of rock & roll.


----------



## injinji (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Jul 7, 2022)

1940. Ringo. The No-No Song.


----------



## injinji (Jul 7, 2022)

topcat said:


> 1940. Ringo. The No-No Song.


Three drummers and none of them Ringo.


----------



## topcat (Jul 10, 2022)

1947 Arlo Guthrie. City of New Orleans.


----------



## injinji (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Jul 12, 2022)

1943. Christine McVie. I'd rather go blind (Chicken Shack).


----------



## topcat (Jul 15, 2022)

1946 Linda Ronstadt. Tracks of my tears.


----------



## injinji (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Jul 21, 2022)

July 20, 1945 John Lodge. Moody Blues, Ride my seesaw.


----------



## topcat (Jul 21, 2022)

July 20, 1947 Carlos Santana. Oye como va


----------



## topcat (Jul 21, 2022)

1948. Yusuf Islam, aka Cat Stevens. Longer Boats.


----------



## injinji (Jul 26, 2022)

1943 Mick Jagger, English rock vocalist, songwriter (Rolling Stones - "Let's Spend the Night Together"; "Sympathy For The Devil"), actor (Performance), and knight, born in Dartford, Kent


----------



## injinji (Jul 26, 2022)

There were at least six singles off this album that was on the jukebox at the Sportsman in Norfolk (or surrounding area). I put a lot of money in that thing.


----------



## topcat (Aug 12, 2022)

1949 Mark Knopfler Dire Straits Southbound Again


----------



## injinji (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Aug 20, 2022)

1948 Robert Plant Sea of Love


----------



## injinji (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Sep 1, 2022)

Aug. 31, 1945 Van Morrison Have I told you lately


----------



## topcat (Sep 3, 2022)

1942. Al Jardine. The Beach Boys. Help me Rhonda.


----------



## topcat (Sep 5, 2022)

1946 Louden Wainwright III. I wish I was a lesbian.


----------



## topcat (Sep 5, 2022)

1945 Al Stewart. Apple cider re-constitution.


----------



## injinji (Sep 6, 2022)

topcat said:


> 1946 Louden Wainwright III. I wish I was a lesbian.


Love his wit.


----------



## topcat (Sep 12, 2022)

1943 Maria Muldaur It ain't the meat, it's the motion


----------



## topcat (Sep 29, 2022)

1935 Jerry Lee Lewis Whole Lotta' Shakin' Goin' On.


----------



## topcat (Oct 3, 2022)

1941 Chubby Checker The Twist.


----------



## topcat (Oct 3, 2022)

1951 Keb' Mo' She just wants to dance


----------



## topcat (Oct 5, 2022)

October 4, 1943. Janis Joplin. Summertime.


----------



## topcat (Oct 5, 2022)

1943. Steve Miller. Gangster of love.


----------



## topcat (Oct 7, 2022)

Oct. 6, 1954. David Hidalgo. Los Lobos. Will the wolf survive?


----------



## topcat (Oct 7, 2022)

1951. John Mellencamp. Crumblin' down


----------



## topcat (Oct 9, 2022)

1948 Jackson Browne Before the deluge


----------



## injinji (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Oct 12, 2022)

1935 Sam Moore. Sam and Dave. I thank you


----------



## injinji (Oct 17, 2022)

1968 (David) "Ziggy" Marley, Jamaican Grammy Award-winning reggae performer (The Melody Makers), philanthropist, and son of Bob Marley, born in Kingston, Jamaica


----------



## topcat (Oct 20, 2022)

Oct. 19, 1948, Patrick Simmons. The Doobie Brothers. Black Water.


----------



## injinji (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Oct 21, 2022)

1941 Steve Cropper. Stax Records house band, Booker T. & the M.G.'s, Blues Brothers Band.


----------



## topcat (Oct 21, 2022)

1942 Elvin Bishop. Paul Butterfield Blues Band, Elvin Bishop Band. Struttin' my stuff.


----------



## injinji (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Oct 22, 2022)

Our in house music critic and breeder extraordinaire always said this was the best southern rock band. I can't find fault with his reasoning.


----------



## topcat (Oct 24, 2022)

1936 Bill Wyman. The Rolling Stones. I want to get me a gun.


----------



## injinji (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Oct 30, 2022)

1939. Grace Slick. Jefferson Airplane, others. White Rabbit.


----------



## topcat (Nov 4, 2022)

1940, Delbert McClinton. Good man, good woman with Bonnie Raitt.


----------



## topcat (Nov 5, 2022)

1941 Art Garfunkel. Bridge over troubled water.


----------



## topcat (Nov 5, 2022)

1947 Peter Noone. Herman's Hermits. There's a kind of hush.


----------



## topcat (Nov 7, 2022)

1942 Johnny Rivers. Rockin' pneumonia and the boogie woogie flu.


----------



## topcat (Nov 7, 2022)

1943 Joni Mitchell Big Yellow Taxi


----------



## topcat (Nov 8, 2022)

1949 Bonnie Raitt Nick of time.


----------



## topcat (Nov 8, 2022)

1954 Rickie Lee Jones Chuck E.'s in love.


----------



## topcat (Nov 12, 2022)

1945 Neil Young Homegrown


----------



## topcat (Nov 12, 2022)

1947 Donald "Buck Dharma" Roeser Blue Oyster Cult (Don't fear) The Reaper


----------



## injinji (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Nov 15, 2022)

1932, Petula Clark. I know a place


----------



## topcat (Nov 21, 2022)

Nov. 20, 1947 Joe Walsh James Gang, Eagles. Funk #49.


----------



## topcat (Nov 23, 2022)

1954. Bruce Hornsby. The way it is.


----------



## topcat (Nov 27, 2022)

Nov.26, 1945. John McVie. John Mayall & the Bluesbreakers. Fleetwood Mac. Black Magic Woman.


----------



## topcat (Nov 27, 2022)

Nov. 26, 1939. Tina Turner. Proud Mary.


----------



## topcat (Nov 28, 2022)

1943. Randy Newman. Sail Away.


----------



## injinji (Dec 10, 2022)

I'm sitting in front of my keyboard, so wtf. (just a quickie for old times sake)


1926 Willie Mae "Big Mama" Thornton, American rhythm-and-blues singer and songwriter (Hound Dog, Ball & Chain, Stronger than Dirt), born in Ariton, Alabama (d. 1984)


----------



## injinji (Dec 10, 2022)

*1964* Dave Schools, American musician (Widespread Panic), born in Richmond, Virginia


----------



## topcat (Dec 18, 2022)

1943 Keith Richards Happy


----------



## topcat (Dec 20, 2022)

Dec. 17, 1949 Paul Rodgers. Free, Bad Company, others. Fire and Water.


----------



## injinji (Dec 20, 2022)

topcat said:


> Dec. 17, 1949 Paul Rodgers. Free, Bad Company, others. Fire and Water.


----------



## topcat (Dec 23, 2022)

1940. Jorma Kaukonen. Jefferson Airplane. Hot Tuna. Keep on Truckin'






Embryonic Journey


----------



## topcat (Dec 25, 2022)

1946. Jimmy Buffett. Wonder why we ever go home.


----------



## injinji (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Jan 3, 2023)

1945. Stephen Stills. Love the one you're with. (Thanks Billy Preston)


----------



## topcat (Jan 3, 2023)

1946. John Paul Jones. Ramble on


----------



## topcat (Friday at 1:55 PM)

1951 Kim Wilson. Two time my lovin


----------



## topcat (Saturday at 12:51 PM)

1948 Kenny Loggins. House at Pooh Corner


----------



## topcat (Tuesday at 7:47 AM)

1945. Rod Stewart. Plynth (Water down the drain) (from Jeff Beck's Beck-Ola.)


----------



## topcat (Today at 6:27 AM)

Jan. 8, 1946 Robby Krieger. Love me two times.


----------

